# New Leckerton UHA-6S MKII Portable Headphone Amplifier Announced (Update User Impressions Added July 20th 2012)



## DigitalFreak

As some of you may or may not know Leckerton has been sitting quietly with no product being shipped for the last few weeks. Speculation has ranged from the business owner temporarily stopping production due to a big move to another city to new products being released. Tonight upon checking the site some questions were finally answered. The UHA-4 will again begin shipping as of March 30th. The UHA-6 though is now officially discontinued. The big news, the UHA-6S will also be discontinued and replaced by the UHA-6S MKII. More information on this new amp can be found HERE. For those to lazy to hit the link a pic below of the new amps internals.
   

   
  I open the thread for further discussion. So what do you guys and girls think? Good move or bad move?
   
  ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   
UPDATE
User Impressions
   
        *July 5 2012*
  Quote:*DougofTheAbaci*


> I've had a chance to listen more with my UHA-6S MK2 on a few setups and now have a bit better idea of how the sound works and changes from straight out from my computers (I do use it exclusively with my laptop and desktop).
> 
> *Battery:*
> So the battery says about 8 hours or so. I'd say that's a pretty accurate. I've found I get about a day and a half's varied use out of it. I'm pretty good about turning my electronics off and on as necessary. I haven't gone and tried to run it down from full to empty but I do think you could get a solid day's use out of it. It also appears to charge pretty quickly and, for those curious, if you plug in both a TOSLINK cable and the USB cable it will use the TOSLINK for audio and the USB for power (which I was quite pleased to discover).
> ...


 
  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   
      UPDATE
    Inner Fidelity Review
    July 20 2012
  Full review article written by Head-Fi member* project86* can be found HERE
   
  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shotgunshane

It looks like he's fitting it in the same case as the UHA-4.


----------



## DigitalFreak

I wonder what the pricing will be and what sort of op amp options will be offered?


----------



## Cassadian

I hope he picks a different volume potentiometer, or the knob (whatever it's called).  It juts out and kind of seems to defeat the purpose and portability that the small case offers....


----------



## DigitalFreak

We'll have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## 11rufus11

I think it is a good move. I like the design. Thin, wide case like the UHA-4 and not fat like the UHA-6S. If they can keep the price range between $275 - $300 and make some improvements in sound like they promised, I think they have a winner. We will see when the specs come out and the reviews happen.


----------



## PANGES

Aww. I was hoping Leckerton Audio would do the UHA-6S, but with a digital volume control. Realistically though, the volume control is quite good, but there isn't enough resistance on the knob itself. It's a bit too easy to move, especially if you keep the amp in your pocket. The knob has been moved on accident before while in my pocket, which, lucky for me, it just turned the volume off instead of up. lol.


----------



## SoftwireEngineer

Quote: 





panges said:


> Aww. I was hoping Leckerton Audio would do the UHA-6S, but with a digital volume control. Realistically though, the volume control is quite good, but there isn't enough resistance on the knob itself. It's a bit too easy to move, especially if you keep the amp in your pocket. The knob has been moved on accident before while in my pocket, which, lucky for me, it just turned the volume off instead of up. lol.


 


  Good suggestion. I also emailed and got a reply from Nick. I am really looking forward to this.


----------



## DigitalFreak

If the form factor is going to be smaller on the new 6S I would think the knob would also be shrunk down


----------



## Cassadian

Is there any chance of a digital volume control, if you're going to slim it down, why not further?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





cassadian said:


> Is there any chance of a digital volume control, if you're going to slim it down, why not further?


 


  Nobody knows, Leckerton's been mum about the exact details. All we seem to know is they've changed the case thrown in a spdif and from the looks of it it won't be much larger then the UHA-4.


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Nobody knows, Leckerton's been mum about the exact details. All we seem to know is they've changed the case thrown in a spdif and from the looks of it it won't be much larger then the UHA-4.


 


  Ahm, if this is a actual photo, then there will not be a digital volume control. As you can see, there is a potentiometer...
   
  However, I am very much interested in this


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





rafa said:


> Ahm, if this is a actual photo, then there will not be a digital volume control. As you can see, there is a potentiometer...
> 
> However, I am very much interested in this


 


  The photo was taken from the Leckerton site so yep it's an actual photo.


----------



## GliderDude

Been emailing Nick and just bought one of his UHA-6 that he still had in stock. The replacement for the UHA-6s is scheduled to be released in late May. The UHA-6 (no optical connection) will be later in year, I will say Nick is absolute best in terms of fast response and superb customer service.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Any exact date on when the UHA-6 MKII will be launched? I'm very much interested in the MKII but if the no optical version isn't that far off I'll save some coins and get that instead. The optical option would be wasted on me my laptop has no optical out. As far as I know anyway.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Hey guys quick question for the UHA-4 owners on here. Just now I was listening to my amp when all of a sudden no audio. When I checked the amp the power indicator light is flashing on and off in green. My understanding is when the light turns red there's less then an hour of juice left in the battery. When I first started using the amp earlier today the power indicator was solid green. I've been using it maybe an hour in a half before it cut out on me. I'm hoping the flashing green just means I ran the battery dry and the amp isn't screwed. Has anyone else here ever encountered a flashing green led?


----------



## Anaxilus

I can't speak to the UHA4 but the UHA6 has a battery protection circuit that will shut down the amp before killing the battery.  Not sure if the 4 uses the same circuit.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Looks like I just ran the amps battery to extreme low. I plugged her in and let her recharge for a bit and shes working fine now.


----------



## RAFA

It seems that pre-ordering will soon be possible. Read the comments here: http://www.leckertonaudio.com/2012/03/uha-6s-update/


----------



## ClieOS

anaxilus said:


> I can't speak to the UHA4 but the UHA6 has a battery protection circuit that will shut down the amp before killing the battery.  Not sure if the 4 uses the same circuit.




UHA-4 uses iPod's battery, so it should have the protection circuit inside the battery itself. However, I think there is another circuit on UHA-4 that will cut the battery off before it reaches the point-of-no-return


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





rafa said:


> It seems that pre-ordering will soon be possible. Read the comments here: http://www.leckertonaudio.com/2012/03/uha-6s-update/


 

 So anyone gonna step up and take one for the team?


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> So anyone gonna step up and take one for the team?


 
   
  Depends on the price, hopefully preorder price is lower... since I'm in EU, I will have to add up giant shipping costs and VAT , but lets see.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> So anyone gonna step up and take one for the team?


 
  Depending on my financial situation then, I may take the plunge. I do intend to get it regardless when things are looking brighter. So far I have to be honest, Leckerton has been my most enjoyable amp yet and that is saying a lot. I just can't fault it.


----------



## shotgunshane

I'm seriously considering picking one up to go with my whipmod. I was thinking of the new alo rx mk3 but it appears to be bigger and probably double in price. So if he continues to offer the opa209, I'm probably in.


----------



## estreeter

Timely - tried to use my UHA-4 last night and got lights but no sound. Will give it a full charge and try again when the mood takes me,


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I might take the plunge. Specs look good, but I'm not sure how much I care about a lack of a cross-feed.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> I might take the plunge. Specs look good, but I'm not sure how much I care about a lack of a cross-feed.


 
   
  If you want cross-feed go for the UHA4 . It's perfect for IEM usage. I'd say the UHA6 would be more appropriate for full size headphones although it seems it will also cater to IEMs.


----------



## Anaxilus

UHA6 has a cleaner, more transparent amp section regardless of the opamp chosen.  I use it primarily for IEMs based on sonics alone.  Assuming the mk2 will be similar or better relative to mk1.  The only reason to get the UHA4 is size, crossfeed and digital pot.  Though the new UHA6 seems to be competitive on size now.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> UHA6 has a cleaner, more transparent amp section regardless of the opamp chosen.  I use it primarily for IEMs based on sonics alone.  Assuming the mk2 will be similar or better relative to mk1.  The only reason to get the UHA4 is size, crossfeed and digital pot.  Though the new UHA6 seems to be competitive on size now.


 

 What worries me though is if its more transparent than the O2 amp. That could be a deal breaker for me and an annoying experience . This makes for shorter listening sessions before fatigue sets in.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

The UHA4 is a 16/48 DAC, I'm looking for a 24/96 in my DAC.


----------



## lee730

I don't think the UHA6 will have a DAC of that sort regardless.


----------



## DigitalFreak

If there's a cheaper price for pre orders I'm tempted to go in blind and give it a shot. I'm rather impressed with my UHA-4 thus far and a smaller sized UHA-6S might be the logical step upwards to better audio.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I don't think the UHA6 will have a DAC of that sort regardless.


 
   
  Why not? The current UHA6S does.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Why not? The current UHA6S does.


 
   
  Interesting. Never knew that, I thought it only supported 16/44.


----------



## shotgunshane

I just placed a pre-order for the mk2 with opa209.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I'm strongly considering doing likewise. It has the 24/96 functionality I was hoping for. It doesn't have some of the other features (cross-feed, secondary output) that I would like, but for the size and performance I'm not sure how much I care.
   
  Can anyone tell me the differences between the OP-AMPs? I'm looking for use with my Heir Audio 4.A's and would prefer something that is completely neutral.


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> I just placed a pre-order for the mk2 with opa209.


 
   
  Very nice 
   
  $279 is ok, but $39 shipping to EU, I have to pass for now :|


----------



## ch1n4

There's nowhere mentioned that the pre-order price is lower than the final price, so how much is the pre-order price lower if at all?


----------



## alphaphoenix

Same price, I believe.  It looks like Nick may be shipping out in the next few weeks.  I'm eagerly waiting on impressions. 
   
  Also, I'm waiting on Nick's response to my inquiry if there will be a UHA-6 MKII model in the future without the coaxial and optical inputs for folks like me that would only utilize the USB functions.


----------



## mrarroyo

Sure look forward to hearing impressions of this new amp. I have had a few of his offerings starting way back with the UHA-3 and they have consistently gotten better. Good luck Nick.


----------



## DigitalFreak

I'm actually thinking when the new amp starts shipping out i may update my intro post to include copy and pasted impressions from various people who post in the thread. Makes it a lot easier for people researching this new amp if all the impressions are in the first post.


----------



## alphaphoenix

^ Good idea.
   
  Also, Nick responded back and it sounds like there's good chance the UHA-6 MKII minus the S/PDIF inputs will be available, but not before the upsampling USB/DAC.  Here's a quote for another product direct from Nick:
   
  "I also have an upsampling USB DAC in the works which you might be interested in. It will be released later this year. It is the same size as the UHA-6S.MKII and has only USB and analog inputs (no S/PDIF). It will feature high-current buffered outputs and upsampling to 192 kHz.  It will have a buffered amplifier stage built in, plus a 1/8th inch analog input"
   
  That's all the info Nick is willing to disclose at the moment, but definitely sounds exiting.  I don't know too many amp builders that provides this level of quality, performance, and value while Made in USA.


----------



## Poimandres

The 209 is the standard opamp? And it is also the best sounding neutral opamp? How do the others sound?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> The 209 is the standard opamp? And it is also the best sounding neutral opamp? How do the others sound?


 
  It appears Nick made it the standard opamp now.  I think it is the most neutral sounding but that's a subjective thing, not sure any would measure flatter than the other or it's perceived.  The 627 sounds richer, lusher but darker yet still very clear.  The 8610 is brightest sounding w/ accentuation in treble and bass for a bit of excitement at both ends but nothing overly exaggerated, think fun side of neutral.  These 209 has the most air, balance and transparency to the recording IME using the UHA6S mk1.  I haven't tried any others yet so there might be a hidden gem still to be found.


----------



## ch1n4

Looks like the Leckerton UHA-6s mk.II is available now. I guess the people in the US who preordered will receive it first. Can't wait to read about your impressions!


----------



## Grev

Hey guys!  Any more info on the different op amp configurations?


----------



## DigitalFreak

The amps officially now available for sale. I'm waiting for impressions to flow in so I can add them to post #1. Come on guys give me some impressions the waiting is killing me.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

digitalfreak said:


> The amps officially now available for sale. I'm waiting for impressions to flow in so I can add them to post #1. Come on guys give me some impressions the waiting is killing me.




Mine lands on Thursday so look for impressions from me the following week. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> The amps officially now available for sale. I'm waiting for impressions to flow in so I can add them to post #1. Come on guys give me some impressions the waiting is killing me.


 
   
  I'm half expecting you to get this amp for yourself


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I'm half expecting you to get this amp for yourself


 
  Lol eventually maybe I will right now I have my hands full with my 3 other ladies.


----------



## shotgunshane

My early impressions using the ck10 are that it is a super clean and transparent amp. Very black background. Most noticeable is the soundstage depth. It is noticeably deeper and more 3D than the iPhone or nano HO, so I'm guessing this means an improved dynamic range over the on board Apple daps. 

Also it's smaller than I anticipated and 3.5 IN location means I needs a new super short LOD for optimal mating to my players.


----------



## shotgunshane

Oddly it seems laid back or less aggressive and in your face as the iPhone 4 and Nano 6g headphone outs. I'm not sure what to make of this perceived difference.


----------



## Mozu

Which opamp did you go for?


----------



## shotgunshane

OPA 209


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Oddly it seems laid back or less aggressive and in your face as the iPhone 4 and Nano 6g headphone outs. I'm not sure what to make of this perceived difference.


 
   

 So it will take you some time to figure if this is a good thing or a bad thing?  I love smooth sound but there has to be a balance. Too smooth and it can become boring. But with the right balance it's a very euphoric and enjoyable sound for longer listening sessions. That is at least what I got from my UHA4 amp.


----------



## compoopers

I'm really interested in the UHA-6S MK2 but I'm not quite sure which OPAMP I would want. Does anyone even know the differences between these all?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





compoopers said:


> I'm really interested in the UHA-6S MK2 but I'm not quite sure which OPAMP I would want. Does anyone even know the differences between these all?


 

 Ask and you shall receive
   
  Quote:*Anaxilus*


> It appears Nick made it the standard opamp now.  I think it is the most neutral sounding but that's a subjective thing, not sure any would measure flatter than the other or it's perceived.  The 627 sounds richer, lusher but darker yet still very clear.  The 8610 is brightest sounding w/ accentuation in treble and bass for a bit of excitement at both ends but nothing overly exaggerated, think fun side of neutral.  These 209 has the most air, balance and transparency to the recording IME using the UHA6S mk1.  I haven't tried any others yet so there might be a hidden gem still to be found.


----------



## compoopers

Oh! That's weird, so the standard/cheapest one is the most neutral-ish? Why would you opt for a non-neutral one? Not to mention pay more for it?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





compoopers said:


> Oh! That's weird, so the standard/cheapest one is the most neutral-ish? Why would you opt for a non-neutral one? Not to mention pay more for it?


 

 Different strokes for different folks. Some people want a little touch of warmth others want more emphasized extension on both ends for a more fun v shaped sound others might want clean clear with some added bass slam others might not like to much treble because they're sensitive to the highs. It all comes down to what you think would work best for you. From my understanding they're all somewhere in the ballpark of neutral just a slightly different flavor is all. If you're unsure what would work best for you why not try emailing Leckerton and tell the owner what attributes you're looking for specifically. From my understanding the owner, Nick, of Leckerton Audio is a pretty approachable and helpful guy.


----------



## compoopers

Oh I see okay okay that makes sense. Personally I like trebles to be a little less and bass to be a little more but I don't want to risk getting something too colored so I was thinking with just going with treble and instead aiming for that sound in my iems/headphones.


----------



## DigitalFreak

I think if you message Anaxilus or Nick from Leckerton audio they both could fill you in nicely what would work best for you. I haven't ordered a UHA-6 MKII as of yet but I intend to get one down the road. Right now I'm thinking maybe around Xmas or in the coming new year. With my UHA-4 I went with the standard opamp which is known for being neutral with just a light touch or warmth which keeps the sound from falling into the to analytical and harsh side of things. I also know our fellow tribe members from the thread we both like to hang out in use the standard opamp configuration with their UHA-6S MKI amps. They all seem to be happy with what they chose.


----------



## compoopers

Awesome thanks for the information. I'll go with the standard one then.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





compoopers said:


> Awesome thanks for the information. I'll go with the standard one then.


 

 Remember to hurry back with impressions and if possible cool pics. Congrats on the new amp I think you've picked wisely and will enjoy it a lot. i would recommend a little more research into the opamp though just to be absolutely sure it's what you're looking for.


----------



## shotgunshane

The mk2 really sounds great with my Merlin. This is the cleanest and most transparent my rig has sounded. Great bass control and air around the instruments. Depth is superb. Definitely enjoying this combination.


----------



## shotgunshane




----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


>


----------



## ChrisSC

Hey Shane,
  can you give a comparison of it to the arrow4g, and tell us how good its dac section is?
   
  thanks bud


----------



## alphaphoenix

I'm waiting on delivery for mine.  However, it uses the same Cirrus DAC chip is used in the predecessor UHA-6S, which I had the pleasure of owning.  Granted it may not be implemented the same, but it does sound very good, and was noticeably better over the UHA-4 DAC.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





alphaphoenix said:


> I'm waiting on delivery for mine.  However, it uses the same Cirrus DAC chip is used in the predecessor UHA-6S, which I had the pleasure of owning.  Granted it may not be implemented the same, but it does sound very good, and was noticeably better over the UHA-4 DAC.


 
   
  I agree on the last bit.  I was wondering why you sold the UHA6S mk1 lol.


----------



## alphaphoenix

Sometimes I ask myself the same question and like a giant rock, it doesn't go anywhere.  I've even pondered on purchasing it back from Panges (sold it to) to compare.  The overall specs between the two are very close.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





alphaphoenix said:


> Sometimes I ask myself the same question and like a giant rock, it doesn't go anywhere.  I've even pondered on purchasing it back from Panges (sold it to) to compare.  The overall specs between the two are very close.


 
  That one had the 8610 chip right?  I would have loved to hear your thoughts versus the 2.  I assume you got the stock 209 in the mk2.


----------



## alphaphoenix

Correct on both accounts.


----------



## Grev

Imma buy one soon!  Hopefully it's quick shipping to Australia!


----------



## shotgunshane

chrissc said:


> Hey Shane,
> can you give a comparison of it to the arrow4g, and tell us how good its dac section is?
> 
> thanks bud




I haven't done a direct a/b but it's really no contest. The mk2 is a much better amp. The clarity and transparency is amazing. It also has better bass control and better soundstage depth than the arrow. The arrow has a more upfront presentation that works well for hard rock and metal and a very well done bass boost. I also like the mk2 more than the O2. 

I haven't tried the Dac section yet. I don't do much computer listening but will this weekend. The mk2 pretty much ends my searching for a highly resolving and transparent amp.


----------



## ch1n4

Thanks for your impressions shotgunshane,
   
  It seems like the UHA-6s mk.2 is a real gem in its pricerange. Resolving, transparent with good soundstage depth and without being aggressive with sensitive IEMs and considering it's still (at least for me) portable, I think it's hard to find something better for below 300$.
   
  Also looking forward to hear your impressions about the DAC section of the amp.


----------



## ChrisSC

Yep, thanks!


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> I haven't done a direct a/b but it's really no contest. The mk2 is a much better amp. The clarity and transparency is amazing. It also has better bass control and better sound stage depth than the arrow. The arrow has a more upfront presentation that works well for hard rock and metal and a very well done bass boost. I also like the mk2 more than the O2.
> I haven't tried the Dac section yet. I don't do much computer listening but will this weekend. The mk2 pretty much ends my searching for a highly resolving and transparent amp.


 

 So you consider the mk2 to be an improvement over the O2 amp? Do they sound very different? I do intend on picking up a unit but am at a loss at getting the op-amp in the UHA4 (which I love) OR take a risk and get the standard 209. A friend took some advice on the forums and opted to get his UHA4 amps op-amp changed to the 209 and he was very disappointed so I'm worried I may not like the sound compared to the UHA4s....


----------



## shotgunshane

Yes, I consider the mk2 (with opa209) to be an improvement over the O2. Transparency and resolution are improved. The mk2 soundstage is deeper but the O2 is wider. The O2 is also more upfront sounding. I really liked the O2 for metal and hard rock. If he ever designs a truly small portable O2, I'll rebuy it for that. Otherwise my amp shopping is done. 

I plan to buy a camera connection kit this weekend and try the mk2 Dac with my iPad.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Yes, I consider the mk2 (with opa209) to be an improvement over the O2. Transparency and resolution are improved. The mk2 soundstage is deeper but the O2 is wider. The O2 is also more upfront sounding. I really liked the O2 for metal and hard rock. If he ever designs a truly small portable O2, I'll rebuy it for that. Otherwise my amp shopping is done.
> I plan to buy a camera connection kit this weekend and try the mk2 Dac with my iPad.


 

 I'll probably opt for both op amps since they are interchangeable? I wish I was hella-rich right now lol


----------



## Cassadian

Is anyone willing to compare the ODAC+ODA versus the UHA-6mk2


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





cassadian said:


> Is anyone willing to compare the ODAC+ODA versus the UHA-6mk2


 
   
  Sorry Cassadian we're still waiting for final impressions. Hopefully it won't be much longer and the early adopter's will post something on the thread soon.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

With my 4.A's I notice a bit more clarity on the high-end and the rest seems the same throughout. It's good, clean sound and the volume knob works wonders (half the reason I got it was so I had an external volume control). I do here a bit of noise if I leave the thing plugged in and push it to full on low gain but it's not much and nothing I can hear while listening to music.
   
  One trick I've learned for testing soundstage is to play games while using my new gear and I do seem to have a better sense of direction with these than with just my headphones. I've been accused of cheating on more than one occasion because of it so I know they're working quite well in that regard.


----------



## lee730

Pwning a noob 1 frag at a time


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Pwning a noob 1 frag at a time


 
   
  Actually, a lot of L4D2 lately. Which actually makes it more important because when you play as a survivor the other team's entire job is to ambush you. However, ambushes don't work as well if you know they're there.
   
  "Oh, hi, Mr. Boomer... Up on that roof... To my left... Planning to drop down and splash me with his horde-calling goo... Yeah, you just trop down and see wha— BAM! DEAD!"
   
  And then the calls of hacks... Oh how I live for it.


----------



## lee730

Well I took the dive and purchased the UHA6MKII with the 8610 Op Amp. I really loved this OP Amp in my UHA4 and since it was stolen I figured I'd go for it again. I was worried that this amp may be too transparent with the 209 Op Amp as the O2 is already boarder-line overdoing it IMO so we'll see .


----------



## zenpunk

I guess nobody yet had the opportunity to try it with the Galaxy S3?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Well I took the dive and purchased the UHA6MKII with the 8610 Op Amp. I really loved this OP Amp in my UHA4 and since it was stolen I figured I'd go for it again. I was worried that this amp may be too transparent with the 209 Op Amp as the O2 is already boarder-line overdoing it IMO so we'll see .


 
   
  In that case you made the right choice.


----------



## lee730

What I'm really hoping is this amp pairs nicely with the Studio V. The O2 and even the Uha4 took the presentation a bit too far back for my liking (maybe expanded the sound stage too much)... I also opted for a 30 Ohm adapter in hopes to kill the hiss and not the music on the player lol (would be more ideal than carrying an amp around TBH). If everything works out I may be putting my DX100 up for sale (crossing my fingers .


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> What I'm really hoping is this amp pairs nicely with the Studio V. The O2 and even the Uha4 took the presentation a bit too far back for my liking (maybe expanded the sound stage too much)... I also opted for a 30 Ohm adapter in hopes to kill the hiss and not the music on the player lol (would be more ideal than carrying an amp around TBH). If everything works out I may be putting my DX100 up for sale (crossing my fingers .


 
  Once you have a good listen please hurry back and post some impressions. I'm hoping this thread will finally yield some impressions so people can research this amp properly. Theres practically nothing about it on head-fi. By the way I'm shocked you're actually thinking of selling the DX-100. I thought you loved that DAP to death. What happened the OS bugs finally got on your nerves?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote:  
   
  I'm hoping to have one on its way so I'll have the mk1 and mk2 side by side w/ same opamps.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Once you have a good listen please hurry back and post some impressions. I'm hoping this thread will finally yield some impressions so people can research this amp properly. Theres practically nothing about it on head-fi. By the way I'm shocked you're actually thinking of selling the DX-100. I thought you loved that DAP to death. What happened the OS bugs finally got on your nerves?


 

 Not so much, rather the Studio V is just that good and from a portable standpoint is the winner. It's much smaller, more durable, has a 55 hour battery life playing back flac files and sound amazing with my IE80s. Hiss is the only thing stopping me from getting rid of the DX100 at this point. Although the DX100 would be nice to have for future purchases, it's not getting its full use currently...


----------



## estreeter

@lee370, I am wary of any DAP without a dedicated lineout - I dredged up an earlier explanation you provided:
   
_The Studio V does not have a dedicated Line Out section but a makeshift one through its head phone out. There's a setting to lock the volume at max ouput power and allows you to use the HO to external amplifiers. I actually find this feature quite useful and it completely resolved the hiss issue is has this way. I'd still rather just use the Studio V though with its slight hiss without carrying around a portable amp. It sounds good enough to overlook that flaw._
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/447479/teclast-t51/1155#post_8069471
   
  I have no doubt that the Studio V sounds markedly better than my T51 (its 3 times the cost here in Oz), but neither has the flexibility of the DX100, I will be interested to hear more on your decision to sell the iBasso.


----------



## AngryBaconGod

I'm so tempted. I have a UHA-4 with the stock AD8610, but really like the idea of this with the OPA209. If I had ordered the UHA-4 with 209 this would have been easier to ignore.


----------



## Anaxilus

I would be wary of thinking about the UHA4 and UHA6 as the same or similar.  The 4 is not as clean and clear as the 6 so I'm not sure if the 209 would be the best thing for it by comparison.  The 209 is the more resolving opamp but so is the topology in the 6.  It could be that the 8610 would be better for the UHA4.  Dropping 209s in the UHA4 will not make it a UHA6.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I would be wary of thinking about the UHA4 and UHA6 as the same or similar.  The 4 is not as clean and clear as the 6 so I'm not sure if the 209 would be the best thing for it by comparison.  The 209 is the more resolving opamp but so is the topology in the 6.  It could be that the 8610 would be better for the UHA4.  Dropping 209s in the UHA4 will not make it a UHA6.


 

 Are the OP-Amps interchangeable in the new UHA6? If so I may Opt for the 209 to test it out. I have a feeling I won' t like it though. I could always sell it here on headfi I'm sure .


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> @lee370, I am wary of any DAP without a dedicated lineout - I dredged up an earlier explanation you provided:
> 
> _The Studio V does not have a dedicated Line Out section but a makeshift one through its head phone out. There's a setting to lock the volume at max ouput power and allows you to use the HO to external amplifiers. I actually find this feature quite useful and it completely resolved the hiss issue is has this way. I'd still rather just use the Studio V though with its slight hiss without carrying around a portable amp. It sounds good enough to overlook that flaw._
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Yeah the DX100 does have a lot more uses due to all the connections is has. But I don't use these connections generally. I also rather carry around a small unit. It's a bit awkward carrying around the DX100 and an iphone4 in its otterbox . Just the Studio V's downfall is it's hiss. The Rocoo BA is also a good option but I still detect hiss on it (slight but still audible) and its battery life is short in comparison to the Studio V. The sound quality is up there though but the Studio V has a more refined sound. Still crossing my fingers, it would free up $700+


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Are the OP-Amps interchangeable in the new UHA6? If so I may Opt for the 209 to test it out. I have a feeling I won' t like it though. I could always sell it here on headfi I'm sure .


 
  Yes.  Just get the 8610 and ask for a set of 209s or whichever is cheaper.  It's not like they are expensive and you never know if you change phones or start listening to other genres.  Just remember pin1 and have the right puller.


----------



## lee730

Nick just replied to me. He recommended I get a DIP extractor to change out the parts. He'll give me the 209 Op Amp for $20.00 so its a go.  I really wanted to have the mixed plated version I saw on his website but he can't offer that now  guess its black then.


----------



## Grev

I'm watching this thread, closely.


----------



## estreeter

And I'm watching *you* grev - very, very closely.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> And I'm watching *you* grev - very, very closely.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


>


 
   
   
  Well just wanted to post that I got my UHA6MKII and I have to say I am very pleased with it out of the box. The build is solid and practical. The size of the unit is close in size to the UHA4 but thicker. Now getting to the best part... The sound... 
   
  Very early impressions so take it with a grain of salt if you will. The sound is excellent. I opted for OP Amp 8610 and I am very happy I did (I also have 209 and will test that later). The mid-range is still the forefront of the presentation which is exactly what I wanted. The overall sound is still very neutral with a hint of warmth. The mid-range has this added clarity to it that really draws your attention to it. Listening to "Angel" from Sarah McLachlan I was drawn deep into the recording (lots of depth). It's like you are there and she is singing to you in a Concert Hall, very powerful... What I am so happy about though is now I consider my Studio V to be the portable solution I have been wanting it to be. Through this amp I am getting the sound I wanted. The vocals are no longer too far away and the sound stage isn't overly exaggerated. Now time will only tell, but I really do see the DX100 going up for sale soon... This is surely an upgrade over the UHA4, and thanks everyone for giving me the bug


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Well just wanted to post that I got my UHA6MKII and I have to say I am very pleased with it out of the box. The build is solid and practical. The size of the unit is close in size to the UHA4 but thicker. Now getting to the best part... The sound...
> 
> Very early impressions so take it with a grain of salt if you will. The sound is excellent. I opted for OP Amp 8610 and I am very happy I did (I also have 609 and will test that later). The mid-range is still the forefront of the presentation which is exactly what I wanted. The overall sound is still very neutral with a hint of warmth. The mid-range has this added clarity to it that really draws your attention to it. Listening to "Angel" from Sarah McLachlan I was drawn deep into the recording (lots of depth). It's like you are there and she is singing to you in a Concert Hall, very powerful... What I am so happy about though is now I consider my Studio V to be the portable solution I have been wanting it to be. Through this amp I am getting the sound I wanted. The vocals are no longer too far away and the sound stage isn't overly exaggerated. Now time will only tell, but I really do see the DX100 going up for sale soon... This is surely an upgrade over the UHA4, and thanks everyone for giving me the bug


 
   
  Glad to hear it, I just got my mk2 today too but haven't run it yet, only charged.  I hope you enjoy it, the DX100 amp section was a let down for me compared to my mk1.
   
  If you have never pulled/swapped chips before, make sure you center the extractor and remove with even, slow, steady pressure and adjust accordingly to avoid bending the pins.  Always remember pin 1 orientation.
   
  Edit - Forgot to mention how much better the build quality is.  This is a much more refined design and construction.


----------



## BattleBrat

Let us know man (yeah, I've been gone for a while, but I saw the light and now I'm back)
  I'm pretty sure I'll be using the L3 for most of my portable listening (with a Walkman X/Z, I am just about to buy the metal case now...) But if this new Leckerton amp works with my Tablet (which I found out will be getting Jellybean) Then it is worth buying. That and I've been soo pleased with my UHA-4 I wanted to buy a higher end Leckerton offering...


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

Just put in an order for the MKII last night. Thanks to Anaxilus and ShotgunShane for taking some time to answer my questions. I hope I enjoy it as much as you two do.


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





idsynchrono_24 said:


> Just put in an order for the MKII last night. Thanks to Anaxilus and ShotgunShane for taking some time to answer my questions. I hope I enjoy it as much as you two do.


 
   
  Which opamp did you go for?


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

The stock 209. After reading through the UHA4 thread and reading about how Anaxilus thinks it's the most neutral and detailed sounding Opamp, it was a no brainer. I don't want to affect the sound of the ES5 if I can help it. I just want a touch more clarity through the midrange and a better sound stage.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Good to see the few people who have bought this amp are really enjoying it. I'm surprised more people aren't jumping on this amp considering how expensive other offerings are. Hey lee once you get around to rolling opamps let us know how easy/hard it was to get into the case and yank/insert the chips.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Good to see the few people who have bought this amp are really enjoying it. I'm surprised more people aren't jumping on this amp considering how expensive other offerings are. Hey lee once you get around to rolling opamps let us know how easy/hard it was to get into the case and yank/insert the chips.


 

 Until I get the appropriate tool to take the OP-Amp out I won't be doing the switch. I'm currently burning in my unit and loving the sound so far. I'm generally for finding balance and not overdoing things and I have a suspicion still that using the 209 will exactly do that but we shall see . Anyways I am enjoying how the AKG3003 sounds so far. My ears agree with anaxilous on this one though and I prefer the Hi-filter on as it brings the vocal range in the position I feel they should be in. With the reference filters the vocals are kind of in the background hiding behind the treble a bit. Although on some recording you can get sibilance (this is due to the recording though IMO). Currently using the AKGs with the UHA6 MKII, DACport LX and cPlay (Asio bit for bit).


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Until I get the appropriate tool to take the OP-Amp out I won't be doing the switch. I'm currently burning in my unit and loving the sound so far. I'm generally for finding balance and not overdoing things and I have a suspicion still that using the 209 will exactly do that but we shall see


 
   
  @lee730, I'm confused when you say that about the opa209.  The added transparency it gives doesn't make it brighter; rather it gives it a blacker background and (IMO) a more 3D soundstage, in effect making it more resolving.  Are you thinking the 209 will make it brighter or more analytical in the treble? Just trying to understand; you got the 209 as an extra right?  Looking forward to your comparison here.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> @lee730, I'm confused when you say that about the opa209.  The added transparency it gives doesn't make it brighter; rather it gives it a blacker background and (IMO) a more 3D sound-stage, in effect making it more resolving.  Are you thinking the 209 will make it brighter or more analytical in the treble? Just trying to understand; you got the 209 as an extra right?  Looking forward to your comparison here.


 

 Yeah that is what I was worried about, it becoming brighter and more fatiguing. A fellow headfier I've been in communication with opted for the 209 amp on a recommendation (he originally had the 8610 in his UHA4). He ended up hating it and said it became fatiguing and thin compared to the 8610 he was accustomed to (which he considers more euphoric and engaging). Don't get me wrong I do love clarity but not when it's overdone.
   
  To hopefully give you a better understanding of what I mean. When I had my UHA4 and compared it with my O2 amp. I got more musical enjoyment from the UHA4 and I also noticed more things in the songs than I did on the O2 for some strange reason. It just drew my attention more to it. The O2 on the other hand is very clean and the background is black, but the amp does get fatiguing for me with long listening sessions and that is one reason why it's not my favorite. The transparency is boarder-line for me and I'm worried that the 209 will be too much. Does that make any sense to you Shane?


----------



## shotgunshane

Yes, I think I understand better. I think you'll e pleasantly surprised then. The O2 has a more aggressive, upfront sound, which I like too but it's different from the leckerton.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I've had a chance to listen more with my UHA-6S MK2 on a few setups and now have a bit better idea of how the sound works and changes from straight out from my computers (I do use it exclusively with my laptop and desktop).
   
*Battery:*
  So the battery says about 8 hours or so. I'd say that's a pretty accurate. I've found I get about a day and a half's varied use out of it. I'm pretty good about turning my electronics off and on as necessary. I haven't gone and tried to run it down from full to empty but I do think you could get a solid day's use out of it. It also appears to charge pretty quickly and, for those curious, if you plug in both a TOSLINK cable and the USB cable it will use the TOSLINK for audio and the USB for power (which I was quite pleased to discover).
   
*Sound Signature:*
  I went with the default 209 because I was looking for something that wouldn't alter the sound I get form my headphones, just sort of improve it. My main listening headphones are my Heir Audio 4.A's but I also used it with my Denon AH-D2000's as well as my Acoustic Energy Aego M speakers (just for the hell of it).
   
  Over-all I found that I lost some of the depth from my 4.A's but that for that I had more detail and better presentation. I also gained more on the high-end, which helped open-up the sound quite a bit. However, the highs didn't become too bright but instead just felt like they had room to breath. In fact the entire sound seemed to smooth out and open up, which I quite like. It did take away a bit of the "excitement" from the sound of my Denons but for that I gained better sound quality.
   
  Also, I found the low gain setting was good enough to power my 4.A's very well and my Denon's quite well. I imagine there's enough power coming out of this AMP on high gain to power a good variety of headphones.
   
  One other note about the sound-stage, I found the 4.A to have a very good soundstage to begin with but this really opens it up. I've mentioned this before that my test for sound-stage isn't music but, instead, is gaming simply because games are designed to have accurate, clear directionality in a way that mimics how you actually hear things. I found that this UHA-6S MKII really helped open up the sound stage and really improved directionality for me. I could often hear exactly where opponents and teammates where, which is really handy (for obvious reasons). In this sense I'd say it passed with flying colors.
   
*Issues:*
  I don't know if this is due to the cable I'm using or the device itself but if I shift the cable much I get feedback on the line. It appears to be at the point where the cable meets the AMP but I'm not sure if the issue is I have a cheaper cable or if it's an issue with the device. I'd be willing to try another cable if anyone has any suggestions. My only requirement is that one end be an optical headphone plug such as might be used on an iMac.
   
  I also get a bit of noise, even on low gain. It's not much and certainly not enough that I hear it when I'm playing music, but it is audible when nothing is playing.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Thanks a lot Doug I've updated the threads title and added your impressions to post #1


----------



## jasonho

sorry for the newbie question, is there a comparison (review) how diff Amp (209/627/8610/797)?
   
  from what I read so far, 209 amp is neutral, 8610 is more bassy? how abt the rest ?
   
  thanks


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





jasonho said:


> sorry for the newbie question, is there a comparison (review) how diff Amp (209/627/8610/797)?
> 
> from what I read so far, 209 amp is neutral, 8610 is more bassy? how abt the rest ?
> 
> thanks


 

 8610 is slightly warmer and has emphasis on the mid-range.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> 8610 is slightly warmer and has emphasis on the mid-range.


 

 The 8610 is the default op amp used on the smaller UHA-4. I own the UHA-4 with that op amp setup and I agree with lee730 on his statement. It also has a neutral sound but it's just slightly warm and because of it's slight warmth it sounds a bit fuller on the bottom frequencies. I had a chance to do a comparison against a fellow head-fiers iBasso D10 Cobra and my UHA-4 had fuller sounding bass.


----------



## blur510

Just put an order for 1.  Hopefully it has good synergy with my 8.A which is coming sometime soon (I hope)


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





blur510 said:


> Just put an order for 1.  Hopefully it has good synergy with my 8.A which is coming sometime soon (I hope)


 
   
  Works well with my 4.A (went with the 209) so I have high hopes!


----------



## blur510

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Works well with my 4.A (went with the 209) so I have high hopes!


 
  cool I went with the 209 as well in Black...  pairing it with a sansa clip+ and a rockboxed ipod


----------



## blur510

My UHA-6s mkii shipped today.. wish I could say the same about my 8.a been waiting for 4 weeks now and still no word. I guess when my leckerton comes i can stare at it and enjoy half of my portable setup.


----------



## audionewbi

Coaxial input? Not bad at all!


----------



## lee730

This unit continues to impress me. I was actually a bit dissapointed in the beginning when comparing it to my well burned in O2 unit. I preferred the O2 at first but now after  100+ hours of burn in this amp is very smooth, has a lot of depth (it takes you deep into the recording) and the mid-range is to die for (Op-Amp 8610).


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> This unit continues to impress me. I was actually a bit dissapointed in the beginning when comparing it to my well burned in O2 unit. I preferred the O2 at first but now after  100+ hours of burn in this amp is very smooth, has a lot of depth (it takes you deep into the recording) and the mid-range is to die for (Op-Amp 8610).


 
  This might be a stupid question but have you ever tried Bushmaster by Beresford audio? I was about to order that and I saw this product. This seems more convinent considering it has both USB and coaxial. 

 I am so confused, why cant I be a millioner so I could order everything D-:


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> This might be a stupid question but have you ever tried Bushmaster by Beresford audio? I was about to order that and I saw this product. This seems more convinent considering it has both USB and coaxial.
> 
> *I am so confused, why cant I be a millioner so I could order everything D-:*


 
  I hear you dude I hear you. To many cool toys out there and not enough bones to grab them all.


----------



## audionewbi

*sight*


----------



## lee730

Never heard of it until now.
   
  Yeah it suxs sometimes when you have too many choices


----------



## audionewbi

So caved in and bought the Bushmaster, not caring how Am I suppose to pay for this onces the bill arrived. There is not much information about it out there, the only one avaliable is on the forum where the designer is active. The general consensus is that it is a great DAC with a more than decent amp section. Anyways bought it, once it arrive I will let it burn and might send it to mike from headfonia to do a review on it.


----------



## lee730

Are you talking about the UHA6 MKII or are you talking about a different amp?


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Are you talking about the UHA6 MKII or are you talking about a different amp?


 
  different amp, sorry my bad, got carried away.


----------



## lee730

K I figured. I did a search on this amp and wasn't able to find any information on it either.


----------



## Anaxilus

Nice review on IF.
   
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/leckerton-uha-6s-mkii-portable-headphone-amplifier


----------



## Draygonn

Can this be used as a DAC only? I'm interested in using it to replace my D3 when not in portable use. 

@OP, might want to add the product name to the title to help out searchers.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> Can this be used as a DAC only? I'm interested in using it to replace my D3 when not in portable use.
> @OP, might want to add the product name to the title to help out searchers.


 

 Good idea, thread title has been changed
   
  @Anaxilus
  Thanks for throwing up the link I've added it to the reviews section


----------



## olor1n

The IF review is a good read. I'm tempted to get the UHA-6Smk.2 but it won't be for iems or a truly portable rig. Just a transportable (around the house) alternative to my desktop rig for the HD800/LCD-2 for when I want to listen to these cans from my MBP and not be tethered to my desk. Should I bother with this thing, and what opamps would be best to obtain for these headphones?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> The IF review is a good read. I'm tempted to get the UHA-6Smk.2 but it won't be for iems or a truly portable rig. Just a transportable (around the house) alternative to my desktop rig for the HD800/LCD-2 for when I want to listen to these cans from my MBP and not be tethered to my desk. Should I bother with this thing, and what opamps would be best to obtain for these headphones?


 
  Well the op amps are socketed which means you can roll op amps. Considering you're a HD800 and LCD2 owner you probably have the funds to go for the gusto. Why not just order all the different op amps from Leckerton and enjoy the experimentation. If that doesn't appeal to you then email Leckerton the same message you posted here and ask what he suggests.


----------



## jasonho

Just received my MKII....going thru burn in now.
   
  1st impression, its really small.


----------



## robm321

subscribed


----------



## Rainman26

subscribed too


----------



## robm321

Just put in my order w/standard op amp (black)


----------



## FieldingMellish

Does an iPhone 4 cause audible interference when in use with the UHA-6S MKII?


----------



## lee730

It did at times with my UHA4. Easy solution is to enable Plane mode and no issue after that.


----------



## placebo-fi

http://scientistsaudio.blogspot.jp/
   
  Measurements for the Leckerton. Really nice.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> It did at times with my UHA4. Easy solution is to enable Plane mode and no issue after that.


 
   
   
  Plane mode prevents incoming calls, right?


----------



## robm321

^ Yes, all communication is turned off.


----------



## FieldingMellish

I'm going to have to switch playing devices away from the iPhone, then. It appears all, if not most, amps get interference from the phone portion of the iPhone.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





placebo-fi said:


> http://scientistsaudio.blogspot.jp/
> 
> Measurements for the Leckerton. Really nice.


 

 You can't go wrong with Leckerton IMO . Now if they come up with an updated UHA6 with a Digital Pot and Cross-feed I'm all over that.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> You can't go wrong with Leckerton IMO . Now if they come up with an updated UHA6 with a Digital Pot and Cross-feed I'm all over that.


 
   
   
  I was surprised you went with the UHA-6S MKII, Lee, lacking those two very things you liked about the UHA series.


----------



## lee730

Well I ultimately go for sound quality and the UHA6 does excel in that area overall. Plus I had the UHA4 and wanted an upgrade. If it wasn't stolen I'd still have it as well .


----------



## DigitalFreak

Good to see that this thread is finally starting to show a little more life.Hey lee did you get around to getting that tool for swapping out your opamps with? I'm rather curious how easy/hard it was.


----------



## lee730

Sorry still haven't done so lol. Then again I've been enjoying the sound signature so much .


----------



## FieldingMellish

If I go with OPA209 and listen with what was always considered a fun headphone, will it still sound fun?


----------



## lee730

I doubt it will have any negatives as most seem to enjoy it. But Op Amp 8610 seems to me more musical while Op 209 would be cleaner & clinical sounding (I have the O2 for that flavor already).


----------



## shotgunshane

fieldingmellish said:


> If I go with OPA209 and listen with what was always considered a fun headphone, will it still sound fun?




If your headphones played long haired, dope smoking, sexual innuendo laced rock-n-roll before, with the opa209, they will only play Slim Whittman. 

My Merlin is still fun with opa209.


----------



## lee730

Did you get your package yet shane?


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> If your headphones played long haired, dope smoking, sexual innuendo laced rock-n-roll before, with the opa209, they will only play Slim Whittman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Great! I LOVE Slim Whittman.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  By the way - Pulled the Trigger! opa209.


----------



## shotgunshane

lee730 said:


> Did you get your package yet shane?




Not yet.


----------



## robm321

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> By the way - Pulled the Trigger! opa209.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





robm321 said:


>


 
   
   
  Back at 'ya


----------



## blur510

Is anyone having a problem charging the amp while using it as a USB DAC/Amp?  My amp will sometimes charge and work at the same time, but sometimes when I turn on the charge switch,  there is no output to  my headphone. thanks


----------



## lee730

Can't report that I'm having those issues. Then again I don't find the DAC to be as good as my DACport LX so I won't bother using that feature. However I have gotten around to putting OP Amp 209 in and I must admit it is pretty nice. I can't say though that I prefer it to 8610. It is more transparent, the emphasis has shifted to treble which isn't a bad thing but it's different. The mid range is clearly superior on OP Amp 8610 and it has a slight warmth to the sound. Its more natural sounding and more enjoyable overall.


----------



## DigitalFreak

So was it a pain to switch out the op amps or was it pretty straight forward?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> So was it a pain to switch out the op amps or was it pretty straight forward?


 

 It's quite easy once you get the hang of it. As long as  you use a DIP Extractor or even a pair of tweezers its quite simple. You just unscrew the 2 front screws and slip the circuit board out of the casing. Then use a DIP extractor and steadily wiggle the Op Amp from the socket. There are 2 Op Amps so you take out 2 and put in 2. It took me less than 5 minutes to do. The second time around took 3 mins. I'm starting to warm up to Op Amp 209. I'm glad I have both options to be honest as it really offers versatility. Now to buy more OP Amps . I want to get one that will make the sound very organic like the TTVJ Slim as I feel that would pair extremely well with the Studio V.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> It's quite easy once you get the hang of it. As long as  you use a DIP Extractor or even a pair of tweezers its quite simple. You just unscrew the 2 front screws and slip the circuit board out of the casing. Then use a DIP extractor and steadily wiggle the Op Amp from the socket. There are 2 Op Amps so you take out 2 and put in 2. It took me less than 5 minutes to do. The second time around took 3 mins. I'm starting to warm up to Op Amp 209. I'm glad I have both options to be honest as it really offers versatility. Now to buy more OP Amps . I want to get one that will make the sound very organic like the TTVJ Slim as I feel that would pair extremely well with the Studio V.


 

 You're talking a tubey sound. Best go to the TTVJ Slim appreciation thread maybe you can find out the op amp it uses there or maybe Romy or kiteki might have a good idea what op amp to mess with.


----------



## mtntrance

I wonder how much difference there is with sound between the UHA 6S  and the MKII model other than different op amps?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





mtntrance said:


> I wonder how much difference there is with sound between the UHA 6S  and the MKII model other than different op amps?


 

 Read the specs on the website. Leckerton gives you all the details. You get a lower noise floor, some tweaks to the overall design, I think better volume control for sensitive IEMs, & a significantly smaller form factor. You can also roll Op-amps on the older model FWIW.


----------



## mtntrance

Thanks, your right about the website.  I did read it and this thread.  I am hoping for more impressions from folks who have had both and after the upgrade if it was worth it from a listening point of view.  The form factor is definite improvement.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Rolling op amps is a nice option. My Marilyn amp  is op amp rollable although she doesn't sound as refined as Sally or Itoru I can make her sound completely different at a snap of a finger. I'm really leaning towards getting the MKII because I'm curious what can be done with it. Oh by the way lee be careful which opamps you choose. The guy who made Marilyn for me said some opamps couldn't be used with her because they caused the circuit to be become to unstable. I'd check with Nick before buying to many op amps.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Rolling op amps is a nice option. My Marilyn amp  is op amp rollable although she doesn't sound as refined as Sally or Itoru I can make her sound completely different at a snap of a finger. I'm really leaning towards getting the MKII because I'm curious what can be done with it. Oh by the way lee be careful which opamps you choose. The guy who made Marilyn for me said some opamps couldn't be used with her because they caused the circuit to be become to unstable. I'd check with Nick before buying to many op amps.


 

 Yeah I'll do that. I may just end up ordering them from him in that case. But if not I'll be sure to get his input before purchasing. I mean if I can get them for a significant amount cheaper from trustworthy sources then I'll bite for sure.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I want to get one that will make the sound very organic like the TTVJ Slim as I feel that would pair extremely well with the Studio V.


 
   
  627


----------



## lee730

Can I get this Op Amp anywhere that is noticeably cheaper? Not sure where to look.


----------



## Anaxilus

Mouser perhaps.


----------



## lee730

What do you think about this anaxilus?
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/1x-Dual-to-Mono-Op-amp-module-OPA627AU-replace-NE5532-/350439752569?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5197d64379


----------



## Anaxilus

Hmm, I don't know.  It's used and the ones for the UHA6 are just a big single chip w/o a module.  Price wouldn't hurt and might be worth a try especially if the seller will honor failed units w/ returns/exchanges.  Email Nick w/ that one.


----------



## lee730

Will do thanks man. I mean at $50.00 from Nick its a bit pricey if you know what I mean. I paid $20.00 for OP 209 and that was already pushing it...


----------



## ClieOS

Remember that if you got SOIC8 opamp, you need to get DIP8 adapter and solder them up yourself.


----------



## lee730

Thanks for that Clieos. Maybe I can contact these guys selling these OP amps and see if they can attach it to that particular adapter.


----------



## shotgunshane

I wouldn't characterize the 209 as having a treble emphasis, since there isnt more treble volume or boost. The Hisoundaudio mini player I have is treble emphasized. Compared to my source HO and other amps I've owned or own, the amount of treble is the same but the difference is that the clarity and transparency around the treble detail is greater, allowing you to hear through everything more easily, if that makes sense. For instance, the treble if the k3003 isn't emphasized on my uha-6 over straight from the iPhone, instead it's smoother and more articulated, I think, due to the cleaner signal. jm2c.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> I wouldn't characterize the 209 as having a treble emphasis, since there isnt more treble volume or boost. The Hisoundaudio mini player I have is treble emphasized. Compared to my source HO and other amps I've owned or own, the amount of treble is the same but the difference is that the clarity and transparency around the treble detail is greater, allowing you to hear through everything more easily, if that makes sense. For instance, the treble if the k3003 isn't emphasized on my uha-6 over straight from the iPhone, instead it's smoother and more articulated, I think, due to the cleaner signal. jm2c.


 

 That could be the cause but I still see it as brighter regardless. Not saying its a bad thing though. I actually listen at a lower volume than I would with Op Amp 8610. Just as I find Op Amp to add clarity/emphasis on the mid range I find Op Amp 209 to add this clarity/emphasis on the treble). 8610 has more depth to the sound but the sound stage is slightly smaller (it takes you deeper into the recording) while Op Amp 209 has more transparency and spreads the presentation more out.


----------



## shotgunshane

Sounds fun. You have me tempted to try a couple of different opamps down the road.


----------



## lee730

Yea I really wanna get the 627 OP Amp since that one supposedly sounds tube like and euphoric. Right now the Studio V paired with the MKII was great but got tiring after short periods of time (too much of a good thing .
   
  BTW yesterday I gave my FX700s another listen through the DACport LX and MKII and remember why I bought them to begin with. I had to remove them from the sale forum. They just have such an engaging yet sultry sound. I absolutely love them for very low volume listening. The imaging is second to none for dynamic IEMs IMO.


----------



## Anaxilus

The 8610 was a bit more 'V' type sounding to me.  Could be that getting more bass bloom from the 209 to match the 8610 brings up the treble if it's cranked up more.  Have you tried to volume match the two for comparison?  Then again I wonder if you might be hearing the sources truer natures.  I did consider both DACPorts to be of the brighter sounding DACs.  Is it still too bright using the onboard DAC?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> The 8610 was a bit more 'V' type sounding to me.  Could be that getting more bass bloom from the 209 to match the 8610 brings up the treble if it's cranked up more.  Have you tried to volume match the two for comparison?  Then again I wonder if you might be hearing the sources truer natures.  I did consider both DACPorts to be of the brighter sounding DACs.  Is it still too bright using the onboard DAC?


 

 If you are referring to the Cirrus DAC in the MKII then yes I did find it to be brighter/harsher IMO and a significant downgrade from the DACport LX. So I don't plan on using it. This was last tested using the 8610. I'm finding I'm listening at lower volumes on the 209 paired to my DX100. I still feel treble presence has increased or at least it feels that way. It's more noticeable at least and due to this I do listen at lower volumes or will get fatigued. Not saying its a negative at all. I'm actually warming up to this OP Amp and may end up using it as my primary Op Amp. We'll have to see though. But yeah 8610 does has a slight emphasis on bass as well which is a plus IMO. But the mid range clarity is my favorite part about this Op Amp.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Swappable op-amps seem like a tinkerer's delight. I'm just getting into different sound signatures that headphones alone offer. Different op-amps seem like they multiply and square the possibilities.
   
  Is changing op-amps similar to installing single inline memory modules (SIMMS)?


----------



## lee730

I'm not sure. But I know its quite simple and I've never done it before myself. Well I have worked with electronics in the past though and assembling/soldering. But regardless a kinder gardener could do it.


----------



## Anaxilus

It's easy w/ an extractor or the right type of pliers.  Just be steady, slow and maintain/adjust for a proper angle to avoid bending pins.  As with all chips, always pin 1.  You can always bend pins back to fit but knowing they look bent inside the chassis would annoy me.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Just a quick question lee, when Nick sent you the op amps did he clearly mark them and send each op amp type in it's own container? When I get my MKII I'll probably order a couple of different op amps and I'm hoping each op amp type comes in their own clearly marked container.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Just a quick question lee, when Nick sent you the op amps did he clearly mark them and send each op amp type in it's own container? When I get my MKII I'll probably order a couple of different op amps and I'm hoping each op amp type comes in their own clearly marked container.


 

 The Op Amps come in a small box. They are clearly marked from factory but the print is super small so you'll have to strain your eyes to see the writing.


----------



## DigitalFreak

It's late over here an I got to crash so I can work tomorrow. I have Sunday off I think I'll update the first beginning of the thread with the different op amps and their general sound.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Thanks to the review and discussions here, a spanking new UHA-6S MKII is on my desk, charging up.


----------



## lee730

So you did buy the UHA6 MKII? Wow your a big spender this month . Then again so am I .


----------



## FACSman

Think the new Leckerton would be a good "mate" with an AKG K271 MKII, Beyer DT-48 circa 1985 & a B&W P5?
   
  TIA - Rich


----------



## lee730

Hey what do you guys think of Coaxil and optical compared to the regular input on the UHA6 MKII? I'm actually liking the sound I'm getting via Coaxil to my DX100 plus I am able to set the amp to 0 to save battery life.
  
  Just a heads up though. While OP Amp 209 is a very nice OP Amp I still prefer 8610 to it. I find myself getting tired or fatigued more often with 209. But depending on my mood I can find myself switching back to it once in a while. 8610 is where its at IMO .


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Hey what do you guys think of Coaxil and optical compared to the regular input on the UHA6 MKII? I'm actually liking the sound I'm getting via Coaxil to my DX100 plus I am able to set the amp to 0 to save battery life.
> 
> Just a heads up though. While OP Amp 209 is a very nice OP Amp I still prefer 8610 to it. I find myself getting tired or fatigued more often with 209. But depending on my mood I can find myself switching back to it once in a while. 8610 is where its at IMO .


 
   
  I too prefer the other digital inputs over USB and the regular input would depend on the DAC/source in front.  I'd take my PWD going Line-in anyday over using the stock DAC.  The DX100 didn't do it for me if it wasn't acting solely as a digital transport.
   
  Glad you like the 8610, perhaps it has a nice synergy w/ the FX700 for you.  Not my cup of tea personally but it's good to have options especially w/ various phones.


----------



## FieldingMellish

UHA-6S MKII op-amp209 plus recently burned-in Hifiman RE-272; it's like a blanket's been pulled off the sound compared to my other IEM's. Running iPod classic - a generation or so behind the current classic seen in stores, lol.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I too prefer the other digital inputs over USB and the regular input would depend on the DAC/source in front.  I'd take my PWD going Line-in anyday over using the stock DAC.  The DX100 didn't do it for me if it wasn't acting solely as a digital transport.
> 
> Glad you like the 8610, perhaps it has a nice synergy w/ the FX700 for you.  Not my cup of tea personally but it's good to have options especially w/ various phones.


 

 Even with my Custom Hybrid IEMs I still prefer the 8610 for general music. I won't be able to listen to my music for as long of a period of time without getting fatigued on 209 so its a no go.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Is there a similarity between the 8610 for Leckerton and the 8620 for JDSC421? Asking because Clieos says that there is a wider stage and presence using 8620 in the JDSC421 with IEM's. Wondering if there is a corrollary with Lee730's findings and the op-amps with the numbers starting with 86.


----------



## clone1008

Thanks for the write up


----------



## robm321

I've been listening to the UHA-6S MKII (209) since last week when I acquired one. It's an amazing little amp. I very much like the sound. It is better than the Xin amp I was previously using with my Ety ER4S. I also picked up a Beyer DT1350 over the weekend. It drives both of those remarkably well and sounds fantastic on both.
   
  I'm a little surprised at the comments about this being fatiguing. This amp (with the 209) is anything but fatiguing for me. It has a very open and rich sound with great extension and detail but also has soft edges and is never grating for me. It fits my taste perfectly.
   
  As far as the DAC, the jury is still out. My iMod, to my surprise sounded better. I did like the sound of the DAC and amp with my laptop through USB with iTunes Lossless. I only tried a few songs, so the jury is still out, and I haven't tried the digital input which allows a higher bit rate. Are there any reasonably priced portables that have a digital out?
   
  Anyway, very impressed with it. At the price, its a steal.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> Are there any reasonably priced portables that have a digital out?


 
   
  Sadly, only the QA350 to my knowledge and it's quite large and not exactly user friendly.
   
  Also, the only time I've gotten any fatigue from the UHA6 is with a brighter source IME.


----------



## project86

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Nice review on IF.
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/leckerton-uha-6s-mkii-portable-headphone-amplifier


 
   
   
  Hey, that _is _a nice review. The writer seems really smart. Handsome too.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





project86 said:


> Hey, that _is _a nice review. The writer seems really smart. Handsome too.


 

 Check the first post of the thread. I linked the review and made sure to mention the devilishly handsome reviewer. Best be careful, your wife might ban you from coming on head-fi in fear of losing you to some tawdry head-fi vixen


----------



## FieldingMellish

lol!


----------



## mab61

I am using an UHA-4 (209)  for almost a year now and greatly enjoying it paired with my D7000. Do you think it worth to upgrade it to UHA-6S.MKII ?


----------



## lee730

IMO yes. The UHA6 MKII is an improvement in every area over the UHA4 when it comes to sound. Plus you'll have more power, and the ability to roll op amps to meat your synergy needs.


----------



## placebo-fi

Has there been any comparisons between the Leckerton and the Stepdance / 2Stepdance? I'm currently deciding between these two.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





placebo-fi said:


> Has there been any comparisons between the Leckerton and the Stepdance / 2Stepdance? I'm currently deciding between these two.


 
   
  Haven't heard the 2Step, but for me the UHA6S was more detailed, transparent and neutral than the Stepdance.


----------



## shotgunshane

I thought I'd share some Leckerton love.  I've recently sold off most of my head-fi gear and this is what remains.  The rebuilding starts soon but I must say the little A161p sounds pretty awesome through the UHA-6s.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> I thought I'd share some Leckerton love.  I've recently sold off most of my head-fi gear and this is what remains.  The rebuilding starts soon but I must say the little A161p sounds pretty awesome through the UHA-6s.


 
   
  Hey did you post impression on the 161?  My favorite Meelecs ever.  Haven't heard them in 2 years though...


----------



## shotgunshane

anaxilus said:


> Hey did you post impression on the 161?  My favorite Meelecs ever.  Haven't heard them in 2 years though...




Here is my review on the a161: http://www.head-fi.org/t/613310/review-meelectronics-a161p-intro-into-neutrality

2 years ago? Was that the Fischer version?


----------



## lee730

So you sold off all your gear? Does that mean your customs as well as other universals?


----------



## shotgunshane

lee730 said:


> So you sold off all your gear? Does that mean your customs as well as other universals?




Yep. I do have an AS-2 inbound sometime or another.


----------



## placebo-fi

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Haven't heard the 2Step, but for me the UHA6S was more detailed, transparent and neutral than the Stepdance.


 
   
  Thanks for the impression.
   
  I noticed that the 2StepDance website listed both "active balanced ground" and "star ground" while the Leckerton listed "true ground". Does anyone know how this translate to difference in performance? Dark corners of the Internet say "For single supply applications the _right_ virtual ground used in conjunction with a _single_ star ground, might be a reasonable compromise", but I would really appreciate more perspectives.
   


shotgunshane said:


> Yep. I do have an AS-2 inbound sometime or another.


   

  Does FutureSonics accept remolding of their customs? I always thought this is not the case.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Here is my review on the a161: http://www.head-fi.org/t/613310/review-meelectronics-a161p-intro-into-neutrality
> 2 years ago? Was that the Fischer version?


 
   
  Nope.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Yep. I do have an AS-2 inbound sometime or another.


 

 Interesting. Looks like you're selling the arrow as well . Funny how most people bought into that unit based on hype instead of pure performance (at least when compared to similar or even cheaper options). I'm curious though shane what sound signature are you after (an IEM you would keep for the long term).


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Funny how most people bought into that unit based on hype instead of pure performance.


 
   
  I disagree.  There isn't a better sounding amp in that package size w/ those features.  Not one.  I sold the Pico Slim and kept the Arrow.


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Interesting. Looks like you're selling the arrow as well . Funny how most people bought into that unit based on hype instead of pure performance (at least when compared to similar or even cheaper options). I'm curious though shane what sound signature are you after (an IEM you would keep for the long term).


 
   
  I think the Arrow is a great amp at its price point.  I really liked it with the Whipmod but that's sold and I need to fund a completely new set up, in which the Arrow won't have a place.  Unlike some with seemingly bottomless wallets, I must sell some things to acquire new and for me, the hobby portion (trying new things, comparing, writing impressions/reviews, selling) is as much fun as the listening to the music, and frankly gives me excuse to listen more. I'm sure I'll be trying the 5g Arrow when it comes out too.
   
  Anyway, what Nick is able to do for $279 is really unprecedented.  Nothing under $300 even comes close and apparently you have to spend more than double to get better.  I guess I'll find out b/c the RXMKIII will probably be part of my next set up.


----------



## lee730

I'm in the same ball park as you . I sold my W3000ANVs to fund my current  Custom IEMs as they were very well worth the price IMO. I don't plan on getting rid of them either. They match my signature preference to a T. I was debating on selling the O2 but when I listened to it earlier with my IE80s (especially for Rock music) I just can't lol. I'm still on the fence regarding this Amp from this company (TBA) and really want to say no go to save some money...............


----------



## Grev

I wanted to buy the UHA6s2, but shipping is $40 to Australia...


----------



## lee730

Hmm. Did you see if Nick could do basic shipping to Australia? You'd have to waive him of any liability though if he was to even consider that...


----------



## Grev

I don't know who Nick is.   And I'll consider it if it's still a relatively safe option.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





grev said:


> I don't know who Nick is.   And I'll consider it if it's still a relatively safe option.


 
   
  I'm talking about the owner of the company (Leckerton Audio). Contact him via email and see if he can make any accommodations regarding shipping costs. I'm sure if he was to ship it via basic shipping (no tracking) they shipping would be significantly cheaper. Not to mention he is trust worthy and I don't think you'd have to worry about receiving your package. But you'd have to waive him of any liability with such shipping. To give you an example of what I mean. If I was to ship to England with tracking it would cost around $45.00. But if I did basic shipping it would be around $16.00.


----------



## mab61

What is an actual buttery life of this amp?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





mab61 said:


> What is an actual buttery life of this amp?


 
  Battery life:

 >30 hours typical, analog input
 >10 hours typical, S/PDIF input
   
  I'm a bit skeptical regardless about 30 hours..... But that is what is listed on their website.


----------



## Grev

I do like buttery amps! 
   
  I'm going to contact Nick to see what can be done.


----------



## robm321

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Anyway, what Nick is able to do for $279 is really unprecedented.  Nothing under $300 even comes close and apparently you have to spend more than double to get better.  I guess I'll find out b/c the RXMKIII will probably be part of my next set up.


 
   
  Agreed. I really like everything about this company. He states what he does technically to improve the sound without any fuzzy marketing, implements it incredibly well, and keeps the price under $300. Wish all companies did it like that.


----------



## mtntrance

I have one shipping out tomorrow.  Ordered it with the stock 209 Opamp and added an extra 8610 Opamp to the order because I liked it on my UHA6S.  Impressions to follow.


----------



## DigitalFreak

News Update
  Supposedly there's a jailbreak now available for Touch 4G and iPhone 4S which allows the on board DAC to be bypassed and a external DAC to be used. The only addon that would be needed is a cheap camera connection kit. Details are sketchy but if this hack bears fruition maybe the day isn't to far off where we can have the Leckertons UHA-6S MKII's DAC being used when on the go.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> News Update
> Supposedly there's a jailbreak now available for Touch 4G and iPhone 4S which allows the on board DAC to be bypassed and a external DAC to be used. The only addon that would be needed is a cheap camera connection kit. Details are sketchy but if this hack bears fruition maybe the day isn't to far off where we can have the Leckertons UHA-6S MKII's DAC being used when on the go.


 

 If it can this would be a very nice option and far superior to the DAC in the iphone/ipod. Not to mention the UHA6 MKII takes a large dumb on the ipods crappy amp section.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> If it can this would be a very nice option and far superior to the DAC in the iphone/ipod. Not to mention the UHA6 MKII takes a large dumb on the ipods crappy amp section.


 

 Agreed, apparently the guy who started the stir has gotten his working with a Hippo amp. More details can be found on this thread HERE


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Agreed, apparently the guy who started the stir has gotten his working with a Hippo amp. More details can be found on this thread HERE


 

 To be honest though DigitalFreak the turn off for me regarding this is the ipod touch/iphones lack up expandable memory space. That alone kills it for me. Right now my DX100 has 64 GB of on-board space plus I have the micro SD card which can accept 64GB micro SD cards. The idea looks really nice though and an option for some. But not a realistic one in my case. Not to mention my DX100 is superior regardless....


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> To be honest though DigitalFreak the turn off for me regarding this is the ipod touch/iphones lack up expandable memory space. That alone kills it for me. Right now my DX100 has 64 GB of on-board space plus I have the micro SD card which can accept 64GB micro SD cards. The idea looks really nice though and an option for some. But not a realistic one in my case. Not to mention my DX100 is superior regardless....


 

 But that's just it, I did some added research and apparently the iPad camera connection kit also has a SD slot. Apparently the hack is out on Cyndia and the next update is expected to support external storage. If this isn't all hype we could have a 64 gig Touch that could also use SD cards as expandable storage as well as a onboard DAC bypass. That's assuming of coarse the Touch will support the Leckerton DAC. The drawback from what I've read thus far is there are some DAC's that aren't supported due to power issues. If you check the link above theres another link to another thread discussing the failed attempts utilizing an iPad.


----------



## lee730

Yeah hoping you won't have to have the Leckerton plugged in or the same goes for the iphone. If that is possible then I'd say that is really starting to look like a viable option if you don't mind carrying around a little extra bulk. That micro SD card option has peaked my interest again . I'll keep my eyes on this and see if it comes to fruition.
   
  Honestly though Apple needs to stop being so controlling and greedy and just opt for a micro SD card option. I swear their  greed will one day be their undoing.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Yeah hoping you won't have to have the Leckerton plugged in or the same goes for the iphone. If that is possible then I'd say that is really starting to look like a viable option if you don't mind carrying around a little extra bulk. That micro SD card option has peaked my interest again . I'll keep my eyes on this and see if it comes to fruition.
> 
> Honestly though Apple needs to stop being so controlling and greedy and just opt for a micro SD card option. I swear their  greed will one day be their undoing.


 

 In some ways I understand where they're coming from in others I think it's just silly. There's no reason for Apple to not have open access to on board DAC bypassing or external storage support or FLAC support in iTunes.


----------



## lee730

At least you agree on those things. Those very things turn me off from using their products.... Kinda like when I had to hack my nvidia drivers in order to use physics. Stupid and a slap in the face to the paying customer. I really think they just want you to be good and dumb .


----------



## FieldingMellish

My Leckerton took 4 hours and 40 minutes to recharge from empty. Is that duration to be expected?


----------



## lee730

Do you have the UHA6 MKII? I'm not so sure how long it takes to charge. But if it has anything near 30 hours of playback time (I'm still skeptical on that part) I'm not surprised if it takes that long then.


----------



## ardgedee

mab61 said:


> What is an actual buttery life of this amp?




Salted or unsalted? 



lee730 said:


> Battery life:
> 
> >30 hours typical, analog input
> >10 hours typical, S/PDIF input
> ...




I have the first-gen 6S, not the second-gen, and 30 hours is about right.



fieldingmellish said:


> My Leckerton took 4 hours and 40 minutes to recharge from empty. Is that duration to be expected?




More or less. Were you listening to it while charging it?


----------



## lee730

Wow that is really good then. I wasn't expecting more than 10  hours. That is what my UHA4 got me....


----------



## project86

That's good news about the iPhone CCK progress. I've been using the CCK with my iPad on a regular basis for the last year or so, connecting to various USB DACs. It tends to work best with DACs limited to 16/bit/48kHz, although there are a few exceptions to that. 
   
  The UHA-6S mkII works great, though of course the iPad is not exactly something to carry around in your pocket. I might just replace my 3rd gen Touch if this ends up working with the newest model.


----------



## lee730

I'm a pleasantly surprised how the Victor FX700s pair with the DX100 via Coaxil to the UHA6 MKII (Op Amp 627AP). It's very musical and balanced IMO. Listening at low volume and getting all the detail .


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> More or less. Were you listening to it while charging it?


 
   
  No. The Leckerton UHA-6S MKII took 4 hour and 40 minutes to recharge from empty connected to the wall outlet. Is that the usual time it takes?
  _______________________________________________________________________
   
  Edit: Never mind - Nick emailed back and said it takes from 4 to 5 hours to recharge.


----------



## FieldingMellish

btw - New iPhone and probably any other new music related player from Apple will sport a new receptacle with fewer pins that the one that has been in use for all these years. LOD makers please arrive at what's needed reasonably quickly.


----------



## ardgedee

You won't need an LOD before the phone arrives....


----------



## mab61

Salted or unsalted? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  "I have one shipping out tomorrow.  Ordered it with the stock 209 Opamp and added an extra 8610 Opamp to the order because I liked it on my UHA6S.  Impressions to follow."
   
  Will wait for results here!


----------



## FieldingMellish

Mab61 -
   
  You and Lee have me interested in the 8610. I'm probably going to spring for one soon.


----------



## robm321

^ I was thinking the same thing. Eventually I'd like to get a couple of op amps to change it up. For now though, the 209 is fresh and sounds super good


----------



## mab61

Wonder if someone can share more details on OPA 627 amp,say to compare to OPA 8610?
  I am thinking of getting one...


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





mab61 said:


> Wonder if someone can share more details on OPA 627 amp,say to compare to OPA 8610?
> I am thinking of getting one...


 

 I feel Op Amp 8610 is more neutral while 627 is more musical or tube-like. Both are really good IMO and depending on synergy or preference can excel over each other in different circumstances. I also have 209 which is also good in its own right (transparency mainly).


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Honestly though Apple needs to stop being so controlling and greedy and just opt for a micro SD card option. I swear their  greed will one day be their undoing.


 
   
  This is why I had my wallet tell Apple to eff off.  Happy w/ my Nokia, USB digital out, 192GB of cards in wallet, 12MP camera.  Thx Finland!  
   
  The Leck is self powered unlike the ODAC so it shouldn't be a problem w/ power unless somebody not named Nick did something wrong.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I feel Op Amp 8610 is more neutral while 627 is more musical or tube-like. Both are really good IMO and depending on synergy or preference can excel over each other in different circumstances. I also have 209 which is also good in its own right (transparency mainly).


 
   
  Agreed w/ all that.  The 8610 sounds more V shaped to me but I know it's flat.  A little treble and bass excitement, could be harmonics.  I'm just a resolution freak so 209 for me.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Gentleman, please let's not turn this into an anti-Apple thread. It's completely unrelated to the topic at hand.


----------



## ardgedee

I'm wondering if it's time to start keeping a table of how different op-amps, in what configuration, sound in Leckerton products. In part because I plan on getting a few to experiment with chip-rolling, and I've been taking notes on what people say here about them.
   
  The OPA627 sounds like a pricey winner, but I notice Leckerton doesn't list it as an aftermarket item. Has anybody tried asking him about availability?
   
  It looks like various op-amps are available pre-mounted on surface-mount adaptors through third parties, but I've been hesitating in part because I'm uncertain which op-amps are going to be better off with bypass caps, and which won't be.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> I'm wondering if it's time to start keeping a table of how different op-amps, in what configuration, sound in Leckerton products. In part because I plan on getting a few to experiment with chip-rolling, and I've been taking notes on what people say here about them.
> 
> The OPA627 sounds like a pricey winner, but I notice Leckerton doesn't list it as an aftermarket item. Has anybody tried asking him about availability?
> 
> It looks like various op-amps are available pre-mounted on surface-mount adaptors through third parties, but I've been hesitating in part because I'm uncertain which op-amps are going to be better off with bypass caps, and which won't be.


 

 He said he'll have them in stock again. You can also order them from mouser. Get OP Amp 627AP and it will fit the board (he recommended I buy them from mouser since he was out of stock). It was slightly cheaper there as well (about $42.00 including shipping for a pair). The 627 Chips are huge in comparison to 8610 and 209. You'll have to bend the pins slightly inward to make them straight so they go directly into the UHA6 MKII board.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> I'm wondering if it's time to start keeping a table of how different op-amps, in what configuration, sound in Leckerton products. In part because I plan on getting a few to experiment with chip-rolling, and I've been taking notes on what people say here about them.
> 
> The OPA627 sounds like a pricey winner, but I notice Leckerton doesn't list it as an aftermarket item. Has anybody tried asking him about availability?
> 
> It looks like various op-amps are available pre-mounted on surface-mount adaptors through third parties, but I've been hesitating in part because I'm uncertain which op-amps are going to be better off with bypass caps, and which won't be.


 

 I'm game, someone throw up a table of op amps and their differences and I'll add it to the first post to make it easy for someone to make an informed decision


----------



## lee730

We'll let you do that . I'm to lazy to go through the hassle. I'd rather just leave my impressions and not get too technical. Takes away from the enjoyment of the music  lol


----------



## Anaxilus

It would have to be impressions from the actual Leckerton, not some other amp topology to be of any semi-reliable use.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> It would have to be impressions from the actual Leckerton, not some other amp topology to be of any semi-reliable use.


 

 Yeah I figured on a different amp you won't get the exact same results due to different components. I'm still not sure what I'm gonna settle on as my main Op Amp so far. I let 627 run in for a bit and I can tell it has opened up some and is more refined now. It was more aggressive before on the treble (edgy) and lacked detail initially. Seems to be quite improved after letting it run for 30+ hours. I wasn't under the impression that the Op Amps changed at all with usage. I thought it was just the components around the amp....


----------



## DigitalFreak

Well enough talk for once I'm taking one for the team. I've just finished downloading the latest version of redsnow and I now have my iPod Touch jailbroken. I was surprised how easy it was it took me all of 5 minutes. I'm going to buy the CCK this weekend at the Apple Store and then buy the app from Cydia and see if my UHA-4's DAC works with this hack. I'm far to curious not to know if this works and how my tunes will sound with the UHA-4 DAC. worst comes to worse I'm out a buck for the app and a few bucks for the CCK


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Well enough talk for once I'm taking one for the team. I've just finished downloading the latest version of redsnow and I now have my iPod Touch jailbroken. I was surprised how easy it was it took me all of 5 minutes. I'm going to buy the CCK this weekend at the Apple Store and then buy the app from Cydia and see if my UHA-4's DAC works with this hack. I'm far to curious not to know if this works and how my tunes will sound with the UHA-4 DAC. worst comes to worse I'm out a buck for the app and a few bucks for the CCK


 
   
  Sounds exciting, look forward to your impressions!


----------



## lee730

Would be super sweet if you could use the coaxil in to the ipod touch/UHA6MKII. Not sure if its just me but I feel the USB interconnect is the week point on the unit and doesn't really allow the DAC inside to show its full potential (at least to these ears).


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Would be super sweet if you could use the coaxil in to the ipod touch/UHA6MKII. Not sure if its just me but I feel the USB interconnect is the week point on the unit and doesn't really allow the DAC inside to show its full potential (at least to these ears).


 
   
  I actually agree and prefer it's spdif.  There's coax in an iPod or did I read that wrong?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I actually agree and prefer it's spdif.  There's coax in an iPod or did I read that wrong?


 

 I don't think iPod has coaxil but it would be nice if you could use an adapter Via LOD to connect to coaxil on the UHA6.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Nope no coax on an iPods. I've bought the app for the CCK. I'll update in a few days once I get the CCK. Now that I think about it I'm also going to need a small usb to usb cable


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> It would have to be impressions from the actual Leckerton, not some other amp topology to be of any semi-reliable use.


 
   
  Yeah, I'm thinking a simple grid: One column per Leckerton model (UHA-4/6/6 mkII), one row per op-amp.
   
  Maybe a column for the UHA-3 as well, though I'm not sure if that can be rolled or if anybody's doing it.
   
  This would probably be better as a separate thread since it's (a) about Leckerton amps generally, not this model specifically, and (b) it might or might not be more appropriate in the DIY forum. Not sure.
   
  Won't be able to start on it for a day or two because of other commitments, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## shotgunshane

digitalfreak said:


> Nope no coax on an iPods. I've bought the app for the CCK. I'll update in a few days once I get the CCK. Now that I think about it I'm also going to need a small usb to usb cable




Looking forward to this. It may change my purchasing plans.


----------



## project86

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I actually agree and prefer it's spdif.  There's coax in an iPod or did I read that wrong?


 
   
  There is of course the CLAS which will spit out a coaxial signal from iPod. I was using my Touch, CLAS, UHA-6SmkII for a while and it's really a top notch setup. Kind of a brick though which is why I don't use it any longer. 
   
  I don't use the USB input much but I can see how it would be inferior to the SPDIF on a conceptual level. That PCM2706 is not the greatest (although in fairness, it's what allows me to use my iPad through CCK, so it's a trade off).


----------



## Armaegis

I'm assuming power is delivered by the opamps as well, or is there a buffer?


----------



## robm321

I use the iMod but the UHA 6S MKii through USB is not as bad as its being portrayed here, at least to me. Obviously, the optical connection will give the higher bit rate, etc., but...
   
  I prefer the sound of the Wolfson DAC in the iMod which is more musical, 3D and fuller sounding as opposed to the Cirrus Logic in the UHA. The Cirrus Logic is about accuracy but a little more 2 dimensional. Its very enjoyable in its own right. It's nice to have the option, but I still like listening to my laptop through the USB. Its still a high level DAC IMO.
   
  Are there any small DVD or CD players with a digital out. That would be ideal but would require CDs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'm surprised no one has made a portable DAP with digital outs. Any engineers want to start a business? There appears to be a whole in the market


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> I use the iMod but the UHA 6S MKii through USB is not as bad as its being portrayed here, at least to me. Obviously, the optical connection will give the higher bit rate, etc., but...
> 
> I prefer the sound of the Wolfson DAC in the iMod which is more musical, 3D and fuller sounding as opposed to the Cirrus Logic in the UHA. The Cirrus Logic is about accuracy but a little more 2 dimensional. Its very enjoyable in its own right. It's nice to have the option, but I still like listening to my laptop through the USB. Its still a high level DAC IMO.
> 
> ...


 
   
  DX100 and the discontinued  iriver players. Not sure about the Hifiman 801 or even the newer model though. My comparison though of the USB was to my DACport LX (which puts it to shame to be honest). But using it via Coaxil does close that gap considerably.


----------



## Anaxilus

No part of the UHA6 is 'bad'.  The DAC is even better than the UHA4 and others from the likes of Fiio and such.  It's all relative, we are audiophiles after all and keep looking for that weakest link.  DACPort LX is damn good but not cheap.
   
  Did they stop making the QA350?


----------



## uelover

I think I'll pull the trigger on this. Been trying to contact Nick to get him to ship me one with all the three opamps.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> No part of the UHA6 is 'bad'.  The DAC is even better than the UHA4 and others from the likes of Fiio and such.  It's all relative, we are audiophiles after all and keep looking for that weakest link.  DACPort LX is damn good but not cheap.
> 
> Did they stop making the QA350?


 
   
http://qlshifi.com/en/wzcapi/qa350_mod_v2.htm
   
  With shipping, its around the 270 USD mark.


----------



## Grev

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> http://qlshifi.com/en/wzcapi/qa350_mod_v2.htm
> 
> With shipping, its around the 270 USD mark.


 
  What is it, is it good and do I need it?


----------



## estreeter

C'mon grev - you know its good and you know you need it. Its like rides at the Ekka, mate - you cant stop at one. 
   
http://www.ekka.com.au/


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





grev said:


> What is it, is it good and do I need it?


 

 The fact that you can use it as a transport via Coaxial I think makes it a very good device. Problem is it only uses WAV. But its saving grace is that is uses SD cards. So those 128 GB cards would accommodate quite nicely. If it was more portable I'd consider it as an option.


----------



## Grev

Went there on Sunday already, day off today is good though, isn't it?  Didn't go on any rides.
   
  I've spent $2k+ on flashlights recently so something cheap to buy would be nice.


----------



## estreeter

Great news, Grev - Gong Li has reportedly split with her billionaire tobacco king hubby and is now hanging out in the clubs looking for a younger man like yourself : just promise me you'll put in a good word for me, OK ? I think she speaks Cantonese, but I'm sure you've brushed up on your Mandarin since you got back to the old country.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Great news, Grev - Gong Li has reportedly split with her billionaire tobacco king hubby and is now hanging out in the clubs looking for a younger man like yourself : just promise me you'll put in a good word for me, OK ? I think she speaks Cantonese, but I'm sure you've brushed up on your Mandarin since you got back to the old country.


----------



## robm321

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> No part of the UHA6 is 'bad'.  The DAC is even better than the UHA4 and others from the likes of Fiio and such.  It's all relative, we are audiophiles after all and keep looking for that weakest link.  DACPort LX is damn good but not cheap.
> 
> Did they stop making the QA350?


 
   
  With that perspective, I agree with the general sentiment.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Really enjoying the Leckerton UHA-6S MKII with default opamp; my RE-272 sounds wonderful, as do my recent re-buy of a set of Shure SE-215. The source is an old Apple iPod, 20 gig model from 2004. It's still kicking; recently taken out of mothballs. Shures are my noisy travel environment buds; fun and non-critical. Bought a camera case to keep the rig in. If the case works, I'll post a pic.


----------



## olear

I have the JDS-C421 and am interested to know the advantages of the Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII.


----------



## ocswing

Quick question for those of you that are more familiar with this market. I just ordered a set of UERM and am looking at the UHA-6s mkII as a good all-in-one solution for them. I can use the dac with my desktop (optical), laptop (usb), and the amp for my ipod. I saw someone mention that the USB implementation isn't great though.
   
  I did a quick search, but was wondering if there were any alternatives out there for a good sounding portable DAC/AMP combo. Price isn't a concern, and I would be fine if there is only USB input provided it's good. The main thing is that it's portable and has the DAC. From what I've seen the iBasso gear doesn't measure up at all, and other than that I don't see anything that I could also use with my iPod. Any help would be appreciated, even if it's just confirming that the UHA-6 is the way to go. Thanks!


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> Quick question for those of you that are more familiar with this market. I just ordered a set of UERM and am looking at the UHA-6s mkII as a good all-in-one solution for them. I can use the dac with my desktop (optical), laptop (usb), and the amp for my ipod. I saw someone mention that the USB implementation isn't great though.
> 
> I did a quick search, but was wondering if there were any alternatives out there for a good sounding portable DAC/AMP combo. Price isn't a concern, and I would be fine if there is only USB input provided it's good. The main thing is that it's portable and has the DAC. From what I've seen the iBasso gear doesn't measure up at all, and other than that I don't see anything that I could also use with my iPod. Any help would be appreciated, even if it's just confirming that the UHA-6 is the way to go. Thanks!


 

 ocswing the USB isn't that bad. But in comparison to my DACport LX it does leave a lot to be desired. That is setting a high standard as is since the DACport goes for over $300.00 and is just a DAC. What I am saying though is the  Optical and Coaxial implementation is better on the UHA6MKII and you will get better sound from the DAC using those 2 options over the USB input. The product is still very much worth its price IMO.


----------



## Anaxilus

If there was a better all in one to my ears, I'd be using it w/ my UERM/ES5.  I'm using the UHA6.


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> ocswing the USB isn't that bad. But in comparison to my DACport LX it does leave a lot to be desired. That is setting a high standard as is since the DACport goes for over $300.00 and is just a DAC. What I am saying though is the  Optical and Coaxial implementation is better on the UHA6MKII and you will get better sound from the DAC using those 2 options over the USB input. The product is still very much worth its price IMO.


 
   
  Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> If there was a better all in one to my ears, I'd be using it w/ my UERM/ES5.  I'm using the UHA6.


 
   
  Thanks guys! I just wanted to make sure I was covering all possibilities. This will be a decent step up in quality for me and I don't want to skimp if possible. My plan is to use the optical when I'm at home, the usb with my laptop on the road (it doesn't have optical), and I'll run a LOD out of my iPod Touch on the go. I'll be placing an order for one in the next couple weeks!


----------



## nk77

So by any chance is there a 24/192 capable version coming soon?


----------



## project86

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> If there was a better all in one to my ears, I'd be using it w/ my UERM/ES5.  I'm using the UHA6.


 
   
  Agreed.
   
  ocswing - don't let our talk of USB being slightly inferior to SPDIF hold you back - it's not a huge difference, and it's still really good.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





project86 said:


> ocswing - don't let our talk of USB being slightly inferior to SPDIF hold you back - it's not a huge difference, and it's still really good.


 
   
  I agree. SPDIF is better, but it's not miles and away. It's the difference between great sound and exceptional sound.


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





project86 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> ocswing - don't let our talk of USB being slightly inferior to SPDIF hold you back - it's not a huge difference, and it's still really good.


 
   
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> I agree. SPDIF is better, but it's not miles and away. It's the difference between great sound and exceptional sound.


 
   
  Thanks for the input guys! I was hoping this was the case, as it seems like a great value for functionality and quality.


----------



## FlySweep

Just got the new 49mm ODAC case & the UHA-6S MKII in the mail today.. and I'm happy as a clam.
   
  GR07 MKII + ODAC + UHA-6S MKII = TOO SEXY FOR HEAD-FI.
   
  ** close your eyes, children **
   
   

   
  Here's how the new ODAC case stacks up to the UHA-6S MKII.  The new ODAC case is about the same width(90%) and height (90%).. and about 75% of the length of the UHA.
   

   
  Again.. a very sleek, sexy looking stack.


----------



## shotgunshane

I didn't realize the ODAC was so tiny. DAC comparisons are in order.


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





flysweep said:


> Just got the new 49mm ODAC case & the UHA-6S MKII in the mail today.. and I'm happy as a clam.
> 
> GR07 MKII + ODAC + UHA-6S MKII = TOO SEXY FOR HEAD-FI.
> 
> ...


 
   
  That is cover of SI:SSE sexy!!


----------



## TMRaven

What are the exact measurements of that new case?  I wonder if it's perfectly stackable with the o2.


----------



## Armaegis

Is that supposed to be a portable rig? What feeds the odac?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Is that supposed to be a portable rig? What feeds the odac?


 
   
  Whatever USB source provides its own power.  The Leckerton has it's own so you can use any USB, SPDIF (optical or coax) or line-in.


----------



## imackler

I may be starting from scratch since my ipod has whacked out on me. This gives me the perfect opportunity to get a DAC/AMP since almost all my listening is near my laptop (and I think I'll just use a clip for portable...). I'm not attached to Itunes beyond the convenience of an ipod and will reburn my music in FLAC, I think; I've been kind of itching too anyways since I have almost all my cds and very little digital purchases.
   
  What are you guys liking? I'd be listening almost exclusively from iems. Do I get the UHA-6S MKII? Or should I get a ODAC/O2 or a C421? Are there other options I should be considering as I seek to rebuild from the ground up? Appreciate any ideas. (I figure this question is appropriate here since you are the ones who have the UHA-6S MKII.)


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





imackler said:


> I may be starting from scratch since my ipod has whacked out on me. This gives me the perfect opportunity to get a DAC/AMP since almost all my listening is near my laptop (and I think I'll just use a clip for portable...). I'm not attached to Itunes beyond the convenience of an ipod and will reburn my music in FLAC, I think; I've been kind of itching too anyways since I have almost all my cds and very little digital purchases.
> 
> What are you guys liking? I'd be listening almost exclusively from iems. Do I get the UHA-6S MKII? Or should I get a ODAC/O2 or a C421? Are there other options I should be considering as I seek to rebuild from the ground up? Appreciate any ideas. (I figure this question is appropriate here since you are the ones who have the UHA-6S MKII.)


 

 I'd say go with the UHA6 MKII. The amp section is Superb and the best part of this package IMO. The DAC is also great and has even more potential through the Coaxil and Optical outs. I actually just sold my  O2 Amp to fund the Tralucent T1 Amp (which I also find superior to the O2). I generally don't use the internal DAC for what it's worth. Though why would I when I have a DACport for that purpose.
   
  Edit: Currently using Op Amp 627AP. Really enjoying the sound with my DX100. You have to be careful though. This OP Amp makes the sound extremely smooth and easy on the ears. You can easily find yourself listening at dangerous volume levels .


----------



## robm321

imackler, when doing my research on the Leckerton, I found people preferring the leckerton to the C421. I haven't heard it, but from researching the two, it seemed pretty consistent that most preferred the UHA. And I agree, the amp alone is worth the price and is better than my Xin amp. It also has a DAC with the best chip Cirrus Logic has to offer, AND the owner works their, so he obviously knows how to implement it.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I'd say go with the UHA6 MKII. The amp section is Superb and the best part of this package IMO. The DAC is also great and has even more potential through the Coaxil and Optical outs. I actually just sold my  O2 Amp to fund the Tralucent T1 Amp (which I also find superior to the O2). I generally don't use the internal DAC for what it's worth. Though why would I when I have a DACport for that purpose.
> 
> Edit: Currently using Op Amp 627AP. Really enjoying the sound with my DX100. You have to be careful though. This OP Amp makes the sound extremely smooth and easy on the ears. You can easily find yourself listening at dangerous volume levels .


 
   
  Quote: 





robm321 said:


> imackler, when doing my research on the Leckerton, I found people preferring the leckerton to the C421. I haven't heard it, but from researching the two, it seemed pretty consistent that most preferred the UHA. And I agree, the amp alone is worth the price and is better than my Xin amp. It also has a DAC with the best chip Cirrus Logic has to offer, AND the owner works their, so he obviously knows how to implement it.


 
   
  Thanks for the patient responses, guys. I have a follow-up question. From what you've said, the amp section seems to be great while the DAC is _at least_ good to really good. But here is the main question: Is my best bang for the buck to find an excellent DAC and good amp OR an excellent amp and really good DAC, especially since I'm looking at the Westone 4, which is not that hard to drive? I'm not wanting to get off topic, but this is at least pertinent for those who are wondering if the UHA-6S MII as a jack of all trades, one stop solution. My main concern is whether the DAC is good enough to be where I listen to 90% of my music!


----------



## robm321

Yes, the DAC is good - its just that people like to compare to higher priced DACs. The USB input on the DAC is at a lower bit rate (still CD quality) while the digital input has a higher sample rate 24/96, so the criticism is also comparing the USB option to higher bit rate DACs as well.
   
  I think having a good amp should be your first priority IMHO.


----------



## Questhate

I recently upgraded my portable headphones, so it seems a corresponding upgrade in my portable setup is in order. I've pretty much settled on the UHA-6S because of the raves it gets from some trusted ears here. 
   
  My question is, does anyone use a DAP that can be used as a transport to take advantage of the UHA's DAC? I'm using an iPod Classic and Sansa Clip+ as my DAPs most of the time and it seems a bit of a waste to let the DAC section of the UHA go unused other than rare laptop listening. I would definitely be open to going a different direction for my DAP if it's capable of doing that. 
   
  My apologies in advance if this question has been asked/answered already.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





questhate said:


> I recently upgraded my portable headphones, so it seems a corresponding upgrade in my portable setup is in order. I've pretty much settled on the UHA-6S because of the raves it gets from some trusted ears here.
> 
> My question is, does anyone use a DAP that can be used as a transport to take advantage of the UHA's DAC? I'm using an iPod Classic and Sansa Clip+ as my DAPs most of the time and it seems a bit of a waste to let the DAC section of the UHA go unused other than rare laptop listening. I would definitely be open to going a different direction for my DAP if it's capable of doing that.
> 
> My apologies in advance if this question has been asked/answered already.


 
   
  I just asked this question in the portable source gear section. I _think _that the only options are the old iriver ihp-120 and the Hifiman players. You can get around the ipod lineout through the expensive algorhythm solo and fostex hp-p1. Those are the portable solutions.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





imackler said:


> Thanks for the patient responses, guys. I have a follow-up question. From what you've said, the amp section seems to be great while the DAC is _at least_ good to really good. But here is the main question: Is my best bang for the buck to find an excellent DAC and good amp OR an excellent amp and really good DAC, especially since I'm looking at the Westone 4, which is not that hard to drive? I'm not wanting to get off topic, but this is at least pertinent for those who are wondering if the UHA-6S MII as a jack of all trades, one stop solution. My main concern is whether the DAC is good enough to be where I listen to 90% of my music!


 

 Well if you are spoiled like me then no. But if you don't have a DAC that is better than it then hell ya! My expectations are set high because the DACport LX is that good. Even if the UHA6 didn't have the DAC I would still pay $300 for its amp section. It is just that good. There really isn't anything in its price range that beats it and that is being flat out honest. Even the more expensive amps will have a hard time keeping up with this amp. Supposedly only the new ALO III is more transparent and it is more than double the price, yet you are not getting double its performance. You aren't getting much more to be honest and paying a lot more for a lot less.


----------



## Questhate

Quote: 





imackler said:


> I just asked this question in the portable source gear section. I _think _that the only options are the old iriver ihp-120 and the Hifiman players. You can get around the ipod lineout through the expensive algorhythm solo and fostex hp-p1. Those are the portable solutions.


 
   
  Ahh, okay. Thanks for the info. 
   
  I guess I'll also keep an eye out for the Android players (likely the one based on the GSIII), since folks are having some luck getting USB audio with their GSIII's.


----------



## robm321

Lee, I believe you man. That DACport would be the first thing I'd look at considering your opinion about it.
   
  As far as the UHA-6 and all other portable DACs, it is a bummer that you really can only use it as an amp for truly portable use. I'm hoping someone comes out with a digital out player before too long without tacking on their own DAC and charging $300+ for it. In the mean time, my iMod is doing just fine. But I know others would like to use the DAC and amp portably.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> As far as the UHA-6 and all other portable DACs, it is a bummer that you really can only use it as an amp for truly portable use. I'm hoping someone comes out with a digital out player before too long without tacking on their own DAC and charging $300+ for it. In the mean time, my iMod is doing just fine. But I know others would like to use the DAC and amp portably.


 

 Seriously. You think if there is enough of a market for so many portable DACs, there would also be a market for a portable DACless player.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> Lee, I believe you man. That DACport would be the first thing I'd look at considering your opinion about it.
> 
> As far as the UHA-6 and all other portable DACs, it is a bummer that you really can only use it as an amp for truly portable use. I'm hoping someone comes out with a digital out player before too long without tacking on their own DAC and charging $300+ for it. In the mean time, my iMod is doing just fine. But I know others would like to use the DAC and amp portably.


 

 Fiio may but it off but it may be cutting it close to the $300 mark. The X3 is back on, not sure if you are aware of that .


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> Lee, I believe you man. That DACport would be the first thing I'd look at considering your opinion about it.
> 
> As far as the UHA-6 and all other portable DACs, it is a bummer that you really can only use it as an amp for truly portable use. I'm hoping someone comes out with a digital out player before too long without tacking on their own DAC and charging $300+ for it. In the mean time, my iMod is doing just fine. But I know others would like to use the DAC and amp portably.


 
  Samsung does make a DAP and if I remember right it also had SD card support but I doubt it has digital USB out like the SIII has. If they would implement that on their DAP it could be what I'm looking for.
  Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Fiio may but it off but it may be cutting it close to the $300 mark. The X3 is back on, not sure if you are aware of that .


 
  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that player sounds great and they don't screw it up.
   
  Quote: 





imackler said:


> Seriously. You think if there is enough of a market for so many portable DACs, there would also be a market for a portable DACless player.


 
  Agreed, life would be a lot easier if there was something like that on the market.


----------



## placebo-fi

OT but did anyone guess which is the "competitor amp" in this comparison http://www.leckertonaudio.com/2011/01/uha-6s-harmonic-distortion/?


----------



## imackler

It's in my cart... So close to hitting that checkout button! The two-year warranty is really nice, too. 
   
  Edit: Bought! 
   
  Not trying to get off topic. If I'm starting from scratch, re-ripping every cd from apple lossless to flac, what media player do you recommend for the windows platform that will play nicely with the UHA-6 MKII? Does it matter?


----------



## robm321

Congrats! You won't be disappointed. What version of Windows do you have? Foobar is my preferred player. If you have XP, there is an extra download that defeats the kernel audio mixer which degrades the sound. Although Foobar says its not necessary anymore, so I'll let others explain that if its still relevant.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> Congrats! You won't be disappointed. What version of Windows do you have? Foobar is my preferred player. If you have XP, there is an extra download that defeats the kernel audio mixer which degrades the sound. Although Foobar says its not necessary anymore, so I'll let others explain that if its still relevant


 
   
  Vista at work and 7 at home. I should be fine then?


----------



## robm321

Yes, no issues there with having to add anything. This is what you want Foobar 2000


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> Yes, no issues there with having to add anything. This is what you want Foobar 2000


 
   
  Thanks a ton! (And thanks to the rest for patience with the thread hijacking. So stoked!)


----------



## ocswing

Hmm, as far as I know you want to use the WASAPI plugin for Foobar on Windows 7 if you want to bypass the Sound Mixer in Windows.


----------



## robm321

Thanks for correcting my post. I read somewhere that XP needed it but not windows 7.
   
  Anyway, here is how you do it, Windows 7 WASAPI USB audio set up guide


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





placebo-fi said:


> OT but did anyone guess which is the "competitor amp" in this comparison http://www.leckertonaudio.com/2011/01/uha-6s-harmonic-distortion/?


 
   
  Given the timeframe and mention of similar price/features/etc, I would *guess *either the iBasso D10 or the GoVibe ____ (whatever the appropriate model name was... magnum? vulcan?)


----------



## FlySweep

shotgunshane said:


> I didn't realize the ODAC was so tiny. DAC comparisons are in order.


 
   


tmraven said:


> What are the exact measurements of that new case?  I wonder if it's perfectly stackable with the o2.


 
   
  The length & width of the case is literally the size of the ODAC board (add a couple of mm for the case thickness).  Height is half an inch.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





imackler said:


> It's in my cart... So close to hitting that checkout button! The two-year warranty is really nice, too.
> 
> Edit: Bought!
> 
> Not trying to get off topic. If I'm starting from scratch, re-ripping every cd from apple lossless to flac, what media player do you recommend for the windows platform that will play nicely with the UHA-6 MKII? Does it matter?


 

 You know you can convert your Apple lossless over to FLAC without sound degradation? I do this all the time. I use Monkey Audio to convert APE back to WAV. Then I use FLAC Front-end to convert the WAV to FLAC.


----------



## placebo-fi

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Given the timeframe and mention of similar price/features/etc, I would *guess *either the iBasso D10 or the GoVibe ____ (whatever the appropriate model name was... magnum? vulcan?)


 
  Thanks! The only GoVibe with optical input seems to be Vulcan but it's much more expensive than the Leckerton. iBasso D10/D12 it is then... not that surprising actually


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





placebo-fi said:


> Thanks! The only GoVibe with optical input seems to be Vulcan but it's much more expensive than the Leckerton. iBasso D10/D12 it is then... not that surprising actually


 

 Have you even considered the Leckerton as an option? Supposedly the only portable amp that can hold a candle to it is the ALO MKIII and that amp is more than double its price. Food for thought. Doubt the ibasso will compete with it in terms of sound quality. I consider the amp section on the Leckerton superior to the one on the DX100.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Have you even considered the Leckerton as an option? Supposedly the only portable amp that can hold a candle to it is the ALO MKIII and that amp is more than double its price. Food for thought. Doubt the ibasso will compete with it in terms of sound quality. I consider the amp section on the Leckerton superior to the one on the DX100.


 
  I think they are talking about guessing which amp was used in the comparison.


----------



## lee730

o-o


----------



## project86

I know which amp it is in the comparison. I can't confirm or deny it, but someone here *_MAY_* have already guessed it. And that's as far as I'll go.


----------



## placebo-fi

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Have you even considered the Leckerton as an option? Supposedly the only portable amp that can hold a candle to it is the ALO MKIII and that amp is more than double its price. Food for thought. Doubt the ibasso will compete with it in terms of sound quality. I consider the amp section on the Leckerton superior to the one on the DX100.


 
  Enjoying my Leckerton tremendously right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Does anyone have recommendation for an affordable desktop amp with at least the same performance as the Leckerton? The Lake People G-103P review from a certain member piqued my interest. And no O2, it seems to mask detail compared to the Leckerton and shall go on sale as soon as I decided on a new amp.


----------



## project86

placebo-fi said:


> Enjoying my Leckerton tremendously right now
> 
> Does anyone have recommendation for an affordable desktop amp with at least the same performance as the Leckerton? The Lake People G-103P review from a certain member piqued my interest. And no O2, it seems to mask detail compared to the Leckerton and shall go on sale as soon as I decided on a new amp.




Price range?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





placebo-fi said:


> Enjoying my Leckerton tremendously right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 lol mask detail? Not sure if I'd agree with that 100% but I agree the Leckerton is superior to it. I actually just sold mine to fund my Tralucent T1 Portable Amp. That amp is also better.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





placebo-fi said:


> Thanks! The only GoVibe with optical input seems to be Vulcan but it's much more expensive than the Leckerton. iBasso D10/D12 it is then... not that surprising actually


 
   
  Well it wouldn't be the D12. That one is much more recent. Keep in mind those measurements are from the mk1 days. I will assume that both companies have made improvements since then.


----------



## robm321

The desktop amp that comes to mind as having a similar sound to the UHA-6 is the Gilmore Lite.


----------



## placebo-fi

project86 said:


> Price range?



around $300->$400. Cannot stretch to a g109.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Have you even considered the Leckerton as an option? Supposedly the only portable amp that can hold a candle to it is the ALO MKIII and that amp is more than double its price. Food for thought. Doubt the ibasso will compete with it in terms of sound quality. I consider the amp section on the Leckerton superior to the one on the DX100.


 
   
  As much of a fan as I am of the UHA-6S, I get uncomfortable about comparisons like this because when comparing high-quality equipment, differences become much more a matter of taste and compatibility than of quantitative advantages.
   
  I keep a couple different amps at hand, because I like the variety in sound signature; sometimes the UHA-6S -> 4.A combination sounds just right, sometimes it seems a little too cold and dry, at which time I will try a different setup for a while. And then go back.
   
  Which one is better? The one I'm in a mood for at the time.
   
  I have less problem with claims that the Leckerton punches above its weight -- that you may have to spend significantly more to find an amp that does certain things better, beyond what the rule of thumb regarding diminishing returns would imply. There are a lot of amps I haven't listened to, though, so that sort of claim has to be made by somebody with better exposure to the mobile amp market than I have.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> As much of a fan as I am of the UHA-6S, I get uncomfortable about comparisons like this because when comparing high-quality equipment, differences become much more a matter of taste and compatibility than of quantitative advantages.


 
   
  Not in the case Lee represented, I second his impressions from a technical standpoint.  When you hear more information on a recording from one amp versus another, it's not subjective preference we are referring to.  When you get into what sounds 'best' to you at the moment it's a whole different ballgame and all bets are off unless you know the perspective of the person making the claim and their gear well enough.


----------



## uelover

Have received my Leckerton UHA-6S MKII on Saturday (fitted with the OPA209) and a pair of OPA627AP just today.
   
  Just a note to the potential op-amp roller guys and girls wannabes: this amp is *REALLY* difficult to open. Sure, it is locked by only 4 screws. Yes, only 4 small screws. But hey, it took a hell lot of my strength and a sheer amount of force to unscrew them. This is nothing like those iBasso amps that were so much easier to open.
   
  The op-amp rolling job after the case was opened is very easy. The only thing to note is to make sure that the positioning of the op-amp is correct and that all the pins are slotted into the holes of the sockets.
   
  Just when I thought that it was a job done, I realized that screwing the screws back is even tougher! !@#$%^&*
   
  Lesson to be learned: eat more carbo before attempting to replace the op-amps and never screw them back until you are certain that you are going to stick with those op-amps at least for a decent amount of time.
   
  All that happened 7 hours ago before I typed this.
   
  I have been listening to them since then and I can say that I like the OPA627AP more than the OPA209. The sound is fuller and the mids is more engaging. The soundstage is very wide and seems to have a little better depth (by my poor memory). Most devices exhibit flaws here and there when paired with the OPA627 but not on this amp. Can't say more until I am more adapted to its sound.
   
  I have a Stello U3 (an external async USB-SPDIF converter) around and I will try to do a comparison between the UHA 6SII onboard USB receiver as well as to first go to the U3 before coming into the UHA 6SII via a Belden coax cable.
   
  Mean while, I will just let it run in somemore =)


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Have received my Leckerton UHA-6S MKII on Saturday (fitted with the OPA209) and a pair of OPA627AP just today.
> 
> Just a note to the potential op-amp roller guys and girls wannabes: this amp is *REALLY* difficult to open. Sure, it is locked by only 4 screws. Yes, only 4 small screws. But hey, it took a hell lot of my strength and a sheer amount of force to unscrew them. This is nothing like those iBasso amps that were so much easier to open.


 
   
  LMAO UElover. You only have to unscrew the 2 front screws next to the volume pot and HO/LO . Then you gripe the front plate and gradually wiggle it out. Not hard at all. But the first time you do it it will seem hard. Plus when you put the screws back in make sure to put pressure on the faceplate to make sure the screw holes are lined up or you will have a hard time screwing the screws back in and also lead to wear and tear. To be honest I just changed out Op-Amps 2 days ago and it took me about 2 minutes to do it. Took me 45 secs to open up the device .
   
  Also regarding the sound. Op-Amp 209 is very transparent. Let them both burn in for several hours to get the best out of both. I am currently back on 209 and am really enjoying it. It depends on my mood. But I also love the full and smooth nature of 627AP. 209 will be the Op-Amp that will show you the flaws or recording and even go overboard and show you the digital artifacting due to conversion from analog to digital lol. 8610 is also great. Just depends on my mood. Right now I'm in the mood for 209 .


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> LMAO UElover. You only have to unscrew the 2 front screws next to the volume pot and HO/LO . Then you gripe the front plate and gradually wiggle it out. Not hard at all. But the first time you do it it will seem hard. Plus when you put the screws back in make sure to put pressure on the faceplate to make sure the screw holes are lined up or you will have a hard time screwing the screws back in and also lead to wear and tear. To be honest I just changed out Op-Amps 2 days ago and it took me about 2 minutes to do it. Took me 45 secs to open up the device .
> 
> Also regarding the sound. Op-Amp 209 is very transparent. Let them both burn in for several hours to get the best out of both. I am currently back on 209 and am really enjoying it. It depends on my mood. But I also love the full and smooth nature of 627AP. 209 will be the Op-Amp that will show you the flaws or recording and even go overboard and show you the digital artifacting due to conversion from analog to digital lol. 8610 is also great. Just depends on my mood. Right now I'm in the mood for 209 .


 
   
  Hahah its not about the time but the effort and physical strength needed. It is not the kind of screwing style whereby you can just use your hands to screw it in a bit before letting the screw driver does the job. The need to align the screw driver with the screw and the hole right from the start takes some skills (not mentioning that they are stiff).
   
  Op-amp won't be subjected to the effect of burn-in - I believe its more of us getting used to its sound. You may disagree with me but let's not go into there down here =)


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Hahah its not about the time but the effort and physical strength needed. It is not the kind of screwing style whereby you can just use your hands to screw it in a bit before letting the screw driver does the job. The need to align the screw driver with the screw and the hole right from the start takes some skills (not mentioning that they are stiff).
> 
> Op-amp won't be subjected to the effect of burn-in - I believe its more of us getting used to its sound. You may disagree with me but let's not go into there down here =)


 

 I'm not so sure about that UElover. I noticed Op-Amp 627AP really opening up letting it run in for a few days. I know this isn't in my head. Initially sound was a bit closed in, and detail was lacking. Same with Op-Amp 209. Seems clarity improved as well as resolving power. Seemed OP-Amp 627AP took longer though to open up. 8610 seemed to shine more after 50 hours of usage. Noticeable clarity emphasis on its mid-range. I was skeptical myself but I do trust my ears on this one. The amp itself has had well over 200+ hours of usage already so I don't see that as having a contributing factor in these perceived differences.


----------



## robm321

I noticed a clear change after burn in as well. Even the DAC section which I didn't use that much sounded much better over time.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> I noticed a clear change after burn in as well. Even the DAC section which I didn't use that much sounded much better over time.


 

 I agree with this as well. That may also be why I was so critical on it in comparison to the DACport LX. Because it did sound noticeably better through the Coaxil/Optical. Although I know that alone does make a difference as well...


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I'm not so sure about that UElover. I noticed Op-Amp 627AP really opening up letting it run in for a few days. I know this isn't in my head. Initially sound was a bit closed in, and detail was lacking. Same with Op-Amp 209. Seems clarity improved as well as resolving power. Seemed OP-Amp 627AP took longer though to open up. 8610 seemed to shine more after 50 hours of usage. Noticeable clarity emphasis on its mid-range. I was skeptical myself but I do trust my ears on this one. The amp itself has had well over 200+ hours of usage already so I don't see that as having a contributing factor in these perceived differences.


 
   
  I hear you, but let's not continue it here. I have played with many op-amps in the past and based on my experience as well as understanding of how op-amp works, I came to that conclusion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





robm321 said:


> I noticed a clear change after burn in as well. Even the DAC section which I didn't use that much sounded much better over time.


 
   
  I was referring only to _op-amps_. As you accumulate more listening time on the UHA-6S, no doubt other parts that are affected by burn-in would and thus, the SQ of the composite whole changes.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





uelover said:


> I hear you, but let's not continue it here. I have played with many op-amps in the past and based on my experience as well as understanding of how op-amp works, I came to that conclusion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Well lets see if your experience possibly changes. There's always a first for everything . Keep me posted on your impressions as it burns in. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Well lets see if your experience possibly changes. There's always a first for everything . Keep me posted on your impressions as it burns in. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


 
   
  If anything change, it will be that my Leckerton has yet been fully burn-in =)


----------



## Hiyono

I just order a Silver one with the 209s to go with my ES5.  Hope I get it soon.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote:  
   
  You aren't using the headphone out from the Clip+ solely for comparisons I hope?


----------



## robm321

Quote: 





uelover said:


> I was referring only to _op-amps_. As you accumulate more listening time on the UHA-6S, no doubt other parts that are affected by burn-in would and thus, the SQ of the composite whole changes.


 
   
  I was referring to the op-amp too. Not sure why you pointed that out? But I expanded to the DAC as well which is bypassed when its not being used, or do I have this wrong.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> I was referring to the op-amp too. Not sure why you pointed that out? But I expanded to the DAC as well which is bypassed when its not being used, or do I have this wrong.


 
   
  I mean that it is impossible to isolate the effect of the so called 'op-amp burn-in' because the other parts of the UHA 6S burn in as well whenever you use the device so the sound of the whole thing change. You won't know which change and how those changes interplay.
   
  One can get another brand new pair of op-amps (same model and batch) and compare how different does it sound as compared to the used one. That will be to try to isolate the effect of 'op-amp burn-in' =)
   
  Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> You aren't using the headphone out from the Clip+ solely for comparisons I hope?


 
   
  Haha no. I have just received the Clip+ and the IC so I was letting both run in together with the UHA6SII when I was taking that photo. I bought the Clip+ for fun only 
   
  For comparison, I will solely be using direct USB out from my Macbook Pro versus USB --> U3 --> Coax to see how the USB receiver on the UHA6SII fares against its SPDIF input, holding the source constant (which is my Macbook Pro).


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





uelover said:


> I mean that it is impossible to isolate the effect of the so called 'op-amp burn-in' because the other parts of the UHA 6S burn in as well whenever you use the device so the sound of the whole thing change. You won't know which change and how those changes interplay.
> 
> One can get another brand new pair of op-amps (same model and batch) and compare how different does it sound as compared to the used one. That will be to try to isolate the effect of 'op-amp burn-in' =)
> 
> ...


 

 UElover I used the UHA6 MKII for 200+ hours before I even put in Op-Amp 209 and well over 300 hours before I put in Op-Amp 627AP. I did hear changes on both with usage. So it's not impossible to test this out. You could always burn you amp in first using one set of Op-Amps and then see if you can hear further changes after with the other set, which I did.


----------



## DigitalFreak

@uelover
   
  If you don't mind I'm going to hold off updating the first post with your initial impressions until you've posted your final impressions. Once those are up I'll combine the two into a 2 part impression.


----------



## olear

I am expecting the UHA-6S.MKII  this week and interested in finding a DAP that has a S/PDIF output, preferably not a Cowon. I was considering an ipod Touch, but would prefer to take advantage of the DAC in the UHA.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





olear said:


> I am expecting the UHA-6S.MKII  this week and interested in finding a DAP that has a S/PDIF output, preferably not a Cowon. I was considering an ipod Touch, but would prefer to take advantage of the DAC in the UHA.


 
   
  We're waiting to see what happens w/ the Fiio X3.


----------



## olear

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> We're waiting to see what happens w/ the Fiio X3.


 
  Sounds like it might be a while before the X3.
  Does Sony or Cowon make a DAP that has a SPDIF out?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





olear said:


> Sounds like it might be a while before the X3.
> Does Sony or Cowon make a DAP that has a SPDIF out?


 

 No. Only Q350, ibasso DX100, irivers discontinued flagship. Hifiman 801 may have it as well. I'm not sure. I'm sure the 901 will have it though.


----------



## robm321

Quote: 





uelover said:


> I mean that it is impossible to isolate the effect of the so called 'op-amp burn-in' because the other parts of the UHA 6S burn in as well whenever you use the device so the sound of the whole thing change. You won't know which change and how those changes interplay.
> 
> One can get another brand new pair of op-amps (same model and batch) and compare how different does it sound as compared to the used one. That will be to try to isolate the effect of 'op-amp burn-in' =)


 
   
  Oh, I see what you mean.
   
  This amp/dac will set me up for a long while. I'm still surprised at how good it is for the price.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> We're waiting to see what happens w/ the Fiio X3.


 

 +1


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> @uelover
> 
> If you don't mind I'm going to hold off updating the first post with your initial impressions until you've posted your final impressions. Once those are up I'll combine the two into a 2 part impression.


 
   
  Sure. No hurry to update the first post on anything =)
   
  Quote: 





robm321 said:


> This amp/dac will set me up for a long while. I'm still surprised at how good it is for the price.


 
   
  Yes, the internal amp especially is really an excellent performer. The DAC is a good addition.


----------



## imackler

So...How does this do with the HD600? Can anyone compare the ODAC/O2 w/ the Leckerton with the HD600? I was totally set on this when I was going to have use a Westone 4 with it...but then I started thinking that maybe I'd like a HD600 instead (or maybe both...)


----------



## lee730

It should be powerful enough to drive the 600s. Considering portability it is an excellent amp.


----------



## olear

Quote: 





imackler said:


> So...How does this do with the HD600? Can anyone compare the ODAC/O2 w/ the Leckerton with the HD600? I was totally set on this when I was going to have use a Westone 4 with it...but then I started thinking that maybe I'd like a HD600 instead (or maybe both...)


 
  I have HD600 and just received UHA-6S.MII although I haven't tried them out yet. I will report back tonight.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





olear said:


> I have HD600 and just received UHA-6S.MII although I haven't tried them out yet. I will report back tonight.


 
  Sounds good!


----------



## olear

Quote: 





imackler said:


> Sounds good!


 
  With a RB Clip+, UHA, low gain, volume knob at 1:00 the HD600 sing.  The UHA is definitely more powerful with greater punch and over all  better sounding than the C421.
  If I set the gain to high, I can only turn the volume knob a few degrees up as it gets way too loud. 
   
  For those that have this amp/dac, is it better to get a coaxal cable and put one end in the HO of the Clip and the other end in the UHA COAX? Now a 3.5mm cable goes from the Clip HO to the UHA input.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





olear said:


> With a RB Clip+, UHA, low gain, volume knob at 1:00 the HD600 sing.  The UHA is definitely more powerful with greater punch and over all  better sounding than the C421.
> If I set the gain to high, I can only turn the volume knob a few degrees up as it gets way too loud.
> 
> For those that have this amp/dac, is it better to get a coaxal cable and put one end in the HO of the Clip and the other end in the UHA COAX? Now a 3.5mm cable goes from the Clip HO to the UHA input.


 

 No because Coaxil is intended to use the UHA6 MKIIs DAC and bypassing the sources DAC and Amp section. So unless you get a transport or a DAP with Coaxil/Optical you can't use it.


----------



## Anaxilus

Coax is digital, Clip has no digital output otherwise I'd actually use mine from time to time.


----------



## MrMobius

My UHA6smk2 arrives in a week or so (as well as my new Marty custom HPs).  I am in a bit of a cable conundrum.  I know that Nick supplies a micro usb to usb A cable with the amp.  Now is this enough or should I get a good second hand LOD (for iPod listening) and / or optical cable (which would require a mini adaptor for my Mac - I can get a really well priced MIT AVT 1) and / or a Furutech Formula 2 usb cable (which would require a mini to micro usb adaptor to get into the UHA)?
   
  I will be using the Leckerton amp and dac off my Macbook pro, my iPod and my iPad using a CCK to bypass the internal amp and dac.  I would ask Nick who has been very good re emails but I don't want to hassle him any more than I already have.  Thanks in advance - and if you want to see my new 'golden ears' Marty is making me see the link below - mine are the lighter coloured 'gold' ones in the second photo.  He is currently making wooden blocks etc for these 'works of art'.
   
  http://www.martincustomaudio.com/2012/08/teaser-pics-brazillian-rosewood-and.html
   
  Thanks in advance for any help re interconnects etc.  Maybe the cable that Nick provides is enough - or maybe you can let me know if there is anything that will add appreciably to the overall outcome sound wise.


----------



## olear

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Coax is digital, Clip has no digital output otherwise I'd actually use mine from time to time.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





lee730 said:


> No because Coaxil is intended to use the UHA6 MKIIs DAC and bypassing the sources DAC and Amp section. So unless you get a transport or a DAP with Coaxil/Optical you can't use it.


 
  Any experience with these: *DAPs:

 Archos 605 (through DVR dock)
 Archos Jukebox Recorder (coax)

 Cowon Q5 (forthcoming)

 iRiver H120
 iRiver H140*


----------



## Kendoji

Just placed my order.  Went with the 627 on a hunch that it's the closest to the sound I like.  Hope it doesn't take too long to ship to Amsterdam.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





kendoji said:


> Just placed my order.  Went with the 627 on a hunch that it's the closest to the sound I like.  Hope it doesn't take too long to ship to Amsterdam.


 

 I think you'll enjoy it. Very nice, natural and spacious sound. More non-fatiguing. 8610 is my favorite followed by 627.


----------



## olear

lee, so the OP627 is smoother Vs. the 209?
  Is it easy to swap out one chip to another?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





olear said:


> lee, so the OP627 is smoother Vs. the 209?
> Is it easy to swap out one chip to another?


 

 IMO yes OP 627 is smoother. 209 will show you more impurities of the tracks. Including the impurities that are not meant to be in the tracks (digital artifacts during conversion to analog lol). It is easy to switch out the Op Amps. The board is a pin board. Just use tweezers or a DIP extractor to carefully remove the chips (2 chips) then replace them with the other chips.


----------



## olear

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> IMO yes OP 627 is smoother. 209 will show you more impurities of the tracks. Including the impurities that are not meant to be in the tracks (digital artifacts during conversion to analog lol). It is easy to switch out the Op Amps. The board is a pin board. Just use tweezers or a DIP extractor to carefully remove the chips (2 chips) then replace them with the other chips.


 
  If you had to choose one OP amp, would you choose the 627?
  What are the AD8610 ARZ and AD797ANZ?
  I was listening to my EX1000 with Leckerton (OP209) and Clip+ and the bass does sound better and hit much harder compared to listening w/o the Leckerton.  I chose the 209 thinking I was going to use the Leckerton for the full sized HD600 and the synergy would fit better with the already warm Senns. It's good to have the choice, especially when using with IEMs.  Thanks


----------



## lee730

That's really hard to decide to be honest. Well if I had to chose one out of the 3 I'd choose 8610 because it has qualities of both 209 and 627. 8610 is quite neutral with just a hint of warmth, the mid-range has a very nice added clarity to it. The sound is more focused on depth with a reasonably wide (not very wide though) sound stage. 209 is very nice but gets tiring after a while. I have to be in the mood for it so it won't get used all the time. I'm much more apt to use 8610 or 627. 627 has both a very nice mid range and bass. Treble is more smooth on it. Sound stage is rather dynamic and wide. 3D like.
   
  Before ordering a pair of OP-Amps though make sure to contact Nick from Leckerton to make sure the Op-Amps you are deciding on will fit directly into the board. You don't want to buy the chips without the adapters attached to them. It would be a PITA to solder them plus they are delicate. I'd rather not go that route to save a couple bucks . But the Op Amp from Mouser 627AP is a direct fit. The chip is also large in comparison to Op-Amp 8610 and 209. No wonder the battery life is greatly compromised. Still more than enough for my needs though.


----------



## uelover

I don't think it is that possible to recommend an ideal pair of op-amps because of the different gears we each use as well as our listening preferences/mood.
   
  I bought the UHA6SMKII with stock opa209 and then ordered another pair of opa627ap from an independent source for USD30 shipped. For an extra USD30, it gives me option.
   
  If you were to order from Nick the UHA6SMKII with opa627ap fitted and then add another pair of opa209, the total extra cost would come up to USD70 (50+20).


----------



## lee730

I ordered my pair from mouser. It was about $18.00 each one. I was to worried about getting fakes (I hear there are loads of fakes out) so I went to the lowest source I could find that was indeed genuine. I paid an extra $10.00 for 8610 and bought a pair of 209 from Nick for $20.00


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I ordered my pair from mouser. It was about $18.00 each one. I was to worried about getting fakes (I hear there are loads of fakes out) so I went to the lowest source I could find that was indeed genuine. I paid an extra $10.00 for 8610 and bought a pair of 209 from Nick for $20.00


 
   
  Yeah many fake ones around, you need to buy from trusted source.
   
  I would think that mouser would be a good place for those in the U.S.
   
  Or, maybe you all can bug HiFlight.


----------



## robm321

If I op amp role, I think I would just buy them all.
   
  That being said, the 209 doesn't seem to lack anything for my tastes, so I may never try the others. It's just nice to have options.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Yeah many fake ones around, you need to buy from trusted source.
> 
> I would think that mouser would be a good place for those in the U.S.
> 
> Or, maybe you all can bug HiFlight.


 

 More like I wanna bug HiFlight to demo his tera player lol


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> More like I wanna bug HiFlight to demo his tera player lol


 
   
  The moment I saw its price a few months ago, I decided to ignore all its news.


----------



## lee730

That is pretty much the biggest deterrent for me as well. But if it really does outclass the ibasso I am of course rather tempted to hear it for myself.
  
  Not sure if I had posted this link earlier. It is to get Op-Amp627AP from mouser. It seemed to be the cheapest price I could find.
   

```
[size=9pt]  [url=http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Texas-Instruments/OPA627AP/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMsko7UDAsUSIch3u%2fkN0pq9veqAOfaQE7s%3d]http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Texas-Instruments/OPA627AP/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMsko7UDAsUSIch3u%2fkN0pq9veqAOfaQE7s%3d[/url][/size]
```


----------



## MrMobius

My UHA62 mk2 is shipping tomorrow.  Yay.  Any thoughts anyone on the question that I asked yesterday on this thread re cables for different sources etc?  Sorry to ask again - but would love your input and to hear what you are using with your Leckerton.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





mrmobius said:


> My UHA62 mk2 is shipping tomorrow.  Yay.  Any thoughts anyone on the question that I asked yesterday on this thread re cables for different sources etc?  Sorry to ask again - but would love your input and to hear what you are using with your Leckerton.


 

 I actually have 3 cables. One silver 3.5 silver cable, and 2 copper LODs. In certain instances the silver cable will offset things and the treble/mid-range can become to bright for my liking (even the bass can get a tad too lean as well). In those circumstances I'll use one of the copper lods. Those LODs seem to add a slight warmth. Strange but the difference is enough for me to like or not like my rigs. I got one of the LODs from fiio and the other came with my Tralucent T1 amp.


----------



## DannyBai

Is there another way to get ahold of Nick besides his website?
  He shipped my amp and I've emailed him a couple of times in the last week to include the extra op amps and haven't heard from him.


----------



## lee730

Hmm he usually responds rather quickly. Wonder if your mail went to his spam? If anything I ended up getting my Op Amps separately and the shipping wasn't much at all. I think he included it in his price. Still I think Op Amp 627AP is cheaper from mouser.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Hmm he usually responds rather quickly. Wonder if your mail went to his spam? If anything I ended up getting my Op Amps separately and the shipping wasn't much at all. I think he included it in his price. Still I think Op Amp 627AP is cheaper from mouser.


 
  That is very possible.  I'll email him again.  I did get the 627 from mouser based on your recommendation.


----------



## bhaycraft

Hey Guys,
   
  Where are people getting the AD8610ARZ Op Amp as I can't seem to find that one on the mouser website. I to have sent Nick several emails and never made contact and got the click n ship email tonight. Looking forward to this with my ER-4P/S and iHP-120 (upgrade to 64GB) so excited !!!


----------



## lee730

Hmm well I could send him and email and see if he responds. I'll give him the link to this page as well. Maybe he'll swing on over and comment .


----------



## Dyaems

sorry for not reading the whole thread yet, but I wonder how does this pair with an iriver H1x0 variants through digital out?


----------



## Anaxilus

He could have a lot going on at his day job with Cirrus Logic, who knows.  You can select the opamps from the myriad of drop down menus on his website, the rest of the info is in the thread.
   
  I think purrin felt his old iRiver was still behind the current curve despite being digital out.  He prefers the LO of his Sony into the Leckerton.  He's been playing w/ my mk1.


----------



## Dyaems

Thanks for the info!


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> He could have a lot going on at his day job with Cirrus Logic, who knows.  You can select the opamps from the myriad of drop down menus on his website, the rest of the info is in the thread.
> 
> I think purrin felt his old iRiver was still behind the current curve despite being digital out.  He prefers the LO of his Sony into the Leckerton.  He's been playing w/ my mk1.


 

 Actually Anaxilus I shot him an email and he replied back. Those emails got stuck in his Spam folder .
   
  He should getting back to you guys.


----------



## DannyBai

When looking at the picture of the guts on the 6S MKII, I see there are what looks like two op amps.  Will I need to order two of each op amps?


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> When looking at the picture of the guts on the 6S MKII, I see there are what looks like two op amps.  Will I need to order two of each op amps?


 
   
  Yup. They use single channel opamp so you need one for left and one for right channel.


----------



## project86

For digital sources to feed the Leckerton: don't forget the QLS QA-350 (big, inconvenient thing but sounds oh-so-nice), and the iPad via Camera Connection Kit (not exactly portable.... more like transportable).


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Yup. They use single channel opamp so you need one for left and one for right channel.


 
  This is brutal.  I gotta order another one.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> When looking at the picture of the guts on the 6S MKII, I see there are what looks like two op amps.  Will I need to order two of each op amps?


 

 Lol I thought you were aware of that? Oops


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Lol I thought you were aware of that? Oops


 
  It's all good.  I appreciate the help.  Still learning as I go along.  Ordered the second 627 earlier tonight.  Already received the first one.  I think I'll just stick with the 209 and 627 for the time being.


----------



## lee730

So any early impressions on the amp?


----------



## bhaycraft

Nick sent me a message today and I have a set of AD8610ARZ on their way and I purchased from Mouser last night the 627. Now I want to go purchase the DacPort LX and Senn Amperiors and I think I would be done with my new setup.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





bhaycraft said:


> Nick sent me a message today and I have a set of AD8610ARZ on their way and I purchased from Mouser last night the 627. Now I want to go purchase the DacPort LX and Senn Amperiors and I think I would be done with my new setup.


 

 Did you order 2 627AP . Just making sure now lol...


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> So any early impressions on the amp?


 
  I think it just got shipped yesterday or today.  Tracking only shows electronic info. received.  so maybe its not shipped yet.  I should have it mid next week and will report back.


----------



## lee730

Oh lol. Putting the cart before the horse.


----------



## bhaycraft

Yes I did order 2 627's and dip tweezers.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Oh lol. Putting the cart before the horse.


 
  That's how I roll.


----------



## lee730

Getting the Op-Amps to "roll" before you can "roll' them .


----------



## bhaycraft

Very excited to get this as it will be my first headphone amp and DAC. I am looking forward to pairing this with my iHP-120(64GB SDXC mod running RB) and Ety ER-4P/S. Plan to use this setup while flying to work several times a month. Heard from Purrin that the DAC is just ok so I probably will eventually pickup DacPort LX as it seems to be the one to get. But I think and hope it is a good start to better audio.


----------



## lee730

I think you are starting off rather high in the mid-price market. The UHA6 MKII is a high shooter and is very well worth its price. I started off with a E7 and a Fuze so I think you are worlds ahead in comparison lol.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Getting the Op-Amps to "roll" before you can "roll' them .


 
  You're on a "roll"  
  I'll stop there.


----------



## FACSman

Quote: 





mrmobius said:


> My UHA6smk2 arrives in a week or so (as well as my new Marty custom HPs).   Thanks in advance - and if you want to see my new 'golden ears' Marty is making me see the link below - mine are the lighter coloured 'gold' ones in the second photo.  He is currently making wooden blocks etc for these 'works of art'.
> 
> http://www.martincustomaudio.com/2012/08/teaser-pics-brazillian-rosewood-and.html


 
  If you don't mind me asking; what are the specs on your new cans and how much are they?
   
  TIA - Rich


----------



## lee730

Really like how the second pair looks on the second picture. Very nice.


----------



## olear

Using the Camera Connection Kit will allow an iPads DAC to be bypassed by an external DAC: Seems like it would work with the UHA-6?
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/audiophile-play-ipad


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





olear said:


> Using the Camera Connection Kit will allow an iPads DAC to be bypassed by an external DAC: Seems like it would work with the UHA-6?
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/audiophile-play-ipad


 
   
  Yes, I believe he has said that's why the USB is still only 16-bit. It makes it easier to use with the CCK and iPad.


----------



## olear

Is there anyone you know on HF that's using the Leckerton and a iPad?
   
  Curious to see the size of the iPad mini.


----------



## barbes

olear said:


> Is there anyone you know on HF that's using the Leckerton and a iPad?
> 
> Curious to see the size of the iPad mini.




I am, that's what I got it for. Works beautifully.


----------



## DigitalFreak

If Apple is allowing bypassing on the iPad I wonder why they're refusing it on the iPod Classic, Touch, and iPhone?


----------



## Anaxilus

Could be a power issue.


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> If Apple is allowing bypassing on the iPad I wonder why they're refusing it on the iPod Classic, Touch, and iPhone?


 
   
  I believe someone has released a jailbroken app for the iPhone/iPod Touch that will allow you to use the CCK in the same way as the iPad. Obviously not straight from Apple, but pretty cool.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> I believe someone has released a jailbroken app for the iPhone/iPod Touch that will allow you to use the CCK in the same way as the iPad. Obviously not straight from Apple, but pretty cool.


 

 Yeah I know, I tried it and it didn't work for me. It caused so much instability in my iPod dock I had to wipe and reset my Touch


----------



## olear

barbes said:


> I am, that's what I got it for. Works beautifully.



Have you compared the uha + iPad Vs the uha + iPod or any other dap?
I'm interested if using the uha DAC results In a significant, audible increase in sq.


----------



## barbes

olear said:


> Have you compared the uha + iPad Vs the uha + iPod or any other dap?
> I'm interested if using the uha DAC results In a significant, audible increase in sq.




If the question is, does the iPad > CCK > UHA sound better than, say, the iPad or an iPod via LOD into the UHA used just as an amp, then yes, it does.


----------



## lee730

That's not really surprising though. To my knowledge the ipad has a Cirrus Logic chip as well but the implimentation is key. Plus I'm not sure if the Chip in the ipad is Cirrus Logics flagship chip. The UHA6 MKII has their flagship chip in it.


----------



## MrMobius

Happy Labour weekend to those of you in the US from a very wet NZ.  My UHA is in shipment and Marty is finishing off my woodies this week (see my earlier post - pure art / headbling).  Re the UHA, does the quality of the LOD make a difference when using an iPod?  I have looked at the FiiO 9 - and much more expensive ones.  Any recommendations? Also is the CCK that some of you are using on iPads (to bypass the DAC) the standard Apple one or something else?  Finally are you using the USB that ships with the UHA or something else?  just trying to get my cables and connectors ' all in a row' as I am off to Bali for 6 weeks (yip, read and wip) to listen to some fine sounds, eat some fine food...
   
  I'm just sitting here breaking in my Bel Canto c5i which really seems to make a sound diff out of my Macbook pro - and that's with my crappy printer USB cable.  I'm going to source a better one.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





mrmobius said:


> Happy Labour weekend to those of you in the US from a very wet NZ.  My UHA is in shipment and Marty is finishing off my woodies this week (see my earlier post - pure art / headbling).  Re the UHA, does the quality of the LOD make a difference when using an iPod?  I have looked at the FiiO 9 - and much more expensive ones.  Any recommendations? Also is the CCK that some of you are using on iPads (to bypass the DAC) the standard Apple one or something else?  Finally are you using the USB that ships with the UHA or something else?  just trying to get my cables and connectors ' all in a row' as I am off to Bali for 6 weeks (yip, read and wip) to listen to some fine sounds, eat some fine food...
> 
> I'm just sitting here breaking in my Bel Canto c5i which really seems to make a sound diff out of my Macbook pro - and that's with my crappy printer USB cable.  I'm going to source a better one.


 

 It can but it generally won't be a night an day difference. For me though when using it with my DX100 or even UHA6 MKII to DACport LX the difference can be enough for me to hate the sound or love it. Really depends on what combination I use and my mood at the time. But I can hear differences in tonality, slightly boosted mids and treble depending on my cable. Bass will even exhibit some slight changes but generally its the difference in the treble and mids that will set me off.


----------



## BleaK

I am really interested in this! I read about how great the amp is, but how does the DAC fare? Any comparison? Any difference in USB or TOSLINK?


----------



## lee730

Via Coaxil/Toslink the DAC will yield more potential over USB. The DAC is quite good considering the asking price. The Amp section however is superior to the DAC section IMO. I am comparing this DAC to my DACport LX so not really a fair comparison. However the DAC alone is superior to that in the iphone products IMO. At least it sounds better to these ears.


----------



## FieldingMellish

I bought a toslink cable for the Leckerton UHA-6S MKII and am enjoying it. Glad I happened upon this thread and wound up with the MKII.


----------



## lee730

Funny how you can find a gem when you dig for it (while bypassing the coal .


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





bleak said:


> I am really interested in this! I read about how great the amp is, but how does the DAC fare? Any comparison? Any difference in USB or TOSLINK?


 
   
   The USB is 16/48 and SPDIF is 24/96. There is a noticeable difference in sound when you use one over the other. You can get a basic TOSLINK to mini-TOSLINK cable on Amazon for around $8 that will work with something like a Mac's optical out. Normal TOSLINK cables are similarly priced.


----------



## mtntrance

Just jail broke my 4S added the Cydia camera connection tweak and successfully have my iPhone 4S working with the camera connection kit into my UHA-6S MKII. Sounds awesome. It can be done! Why apple doesn't allow this I don't know. I do know I won't be buying an iPad mini.


----------



## lee730

Nice. So can this be done to the ipod touch as well? Digital Freak said he tried and it didn't work. I'm wondering if the plug he got is wrong.


----------



## MrMobius

I'm under DAC attack and it's cleaned my ear canals.  Got a nice 2nd hand (2 week old) Bel Canto c5i the other day BUT is has no real grunt as an HP amp sooooo I have hooked it up to my B&W PM1s and PV1 sub and digital out from my iPad and I thought that we good.  Then my Leckerton arrived today and that's even another step up and it defies the laws of physics in terms of the aural wallop that it delivers per gram of weight / cm cubed of size.  Hanging out for my Pan Am to arrive next week along with my Marty custom woodies and then I'll do a comparative.  Just getting the right mix of cables sorted now - and pouring a nice glass of 3 of kiwi sav blanc while the sounds 'massage my ears'.  I don't think I had better buy any more gear for a while because my wife is starting to question the stream of parcels arriving at the door.  Then again she did find it hard to understand how I could be excited about receiving such a small thing in the Post - Leckerton that is.


----------



## lee730

lol excellent. Sounds like you are in audio-heaven with your new toys .


----------



## Kendoji

Ordered one of these a while back.  Judging by the UPS tracking site, it's taken over a week for the package to make it from Austin to Chicago.  Hopefully the tracking site is just slow and it's already further on its way to Amsterdam.
   
  Can't wait for it to arrive.  Also ordered a S/PDIF cable to use from my laptop.


----------



## FACSman

I am thinking about purchasing the UHA-6S even tho I already have a FiiO 11 & an Amped Up cmoy.
   
  I run Siri out the hp jack into one of the amps and out to an AKG K-271MkII, a B&O P5 or a HiFiMan HE-300.
   
  Please excuse my apparent n00bieness for the following:
   
  Would I obtain better sq using an LOD cable and\or different hp cables? I've seen an LOD for >1C & a Cardas Fat Pipe (fit's my AKG) for >2C! I've also heard that Siri's DAC may be bypassed depending if one is using the hp jack or an LOD.
   
  Do the cables  and source output really make a difference?
   
  Any feedback is greatly appreciated - Rich


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





facsman said:


> I am thinking about purchasing the UHA-6S even tho I already have a FiiO 11 & an Amped Up cmoy.
> 
> I run Siri out the hp jack into one of the amps and out to an AKG K-271MkII, a B&O P5 or a HiFiMan HE-300.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Are you planning on buying it used because Leckerton doesn't offer that model anymore. They replaced it with the UHA6 MKII. What will you be using the UHA6 with? If to your computer then it will be using the DAC inside the unit. If to an ipod you will be bypassing the DAC for the one in the ipod. Unless you jail-break it and use the camera adapter into the UHA6. The older UHA6 would also have to be modded for this feature (unless it was done by Nick already, normally used on the ipad in this manner however).


----------



## FACSman

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Are you planning on buying it used because Leckerton doesn't offer that model anymore. They replaced it with the UHA6 MKII. What will you be using the UHA6 with? If to your computer then it will be using the DAC inside the unit. If to an ipod you will be bypassing the DAC for the one in the ipod. Unless you jail-break it and use the camera adapter into the UHA6. The older UHA6 would also have to be modded for this feature (unless it was done by Nick already, normally used on the ipad in this manner however).


 
  lee730, ty 4 the response.
   
  My bad; meant the UHA6 MKII. I will be using an iPhone 4s. DNW to jailbreak it and poss brick my phone
   
  So the iPhone's LOD would not bypass the internal DAC unless jailbroke? Does the out make any difference in the sq anyway; hp or LOD?
   
  I understand the MKII has an excellent DAC (as well as amp); would just like to take advantage of it
   
  TIA - Rich


----------



## lee730

You won't be using the DAC on the UHA6 MKII unless you jailbreak you phone. You'll be only using the Amp section on the UHA6 MKII which will still sound significantly better than the phones HO.  If you were to use both the DAC and Amp section you would get even better sound.


----------



## plakat

Quote: 





facsman said:


> Do the cables  and source output really make a difference?


 
   
  In my opinion the money is better spent on better headphones (or amp/dac/whatever for that matter) than on cables...
   
  The DAC part of the Leckerton is without Jailbreak only usable with the iPad + camera connection kit as far as I know.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





plakat said:


> In my opinion the money is better spent on better headphones (or amp/dac/whatever for that matter) than on cables...
> 
> The DAC part of the Leckerton is without Jailbreak only usable with the iPad + camera connection kit as far as I know.


 

 You are correct plakat. You'd have to jail-break the iphone or ipod touch in order to bypass its DAC section on the UHA6 MKII. Someone has posted on the thread regarding this and successfully has done it with their iphone/UHA6 MKII.


----------



## RingingEars

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> You are correct plakat. You'd have to jail-break the iphone or ipod touch in order to bypass its DAC section on the UHA6 MKII. Someone has posted on the thread regarding this and successfully has done it with their iphone/UHA6 MKII.


 

 Can this be done with any DAC. I have a ipod touch 4g that has been jailbroke.
  Does it just take the camera connection kit to get it done? Do I need an app or is there a setting in the touch I need to set?
  Sorry. I googled for info, but came up with nothing...


----------



## lee730

To my knowledge it will only work with that camera adapter used to do the same on the ipad. I'm not sure if it will work on all DACs however. But the UHA6 MKII is made to work with the ipad and someone has successfully done the same on their iphone4. I don't think you should need a special app but it may be better to get it from the horses mouth. I think he posted here earlier on in the thread.
   
   
  Edit: He posted his findings 1 page back from this one. You can contact him via PM and ask for yourself.
  

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/0/02/100x100px-LS-02d3ffed_sandlingaitherphishasheville2009stage.jpg[/img] 
 
 mtntrance





  
 offline
 
 178 Posts. Joined 1/2010
 Location: Southern California Desert
 

  Just jail broke my 4S added the Cydia camera connection tweak and successfully have my iPhone 4S working with the camera connection kit into my UHA-6S MKII. Sounds awesome. It can be done! Why apple doesn't allow this I don't know. I do know I won't be buying an iPad mini.


----------



## Barry S

Lee--  Thanks for posting this--great information.  Are there any interference issues with the UHA-6S MKII and iPhone banded or next to each other?  Thanks.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Well this sucks, the new Apple connector update may have just screwed up mobile rigging for future audiophiles. Anyone have any idea if Leckerton can mod the UHA-6 MKII to accept a signal from it's digital out connector into the USB in on the Leckerton amp?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Well this sucks, the new Apple connector update may have just screwed up mobile rigging for future audiophiles. Anyone have any idea if Leckerton can mod the UHA-6 MKII to accept a signal from it's digital out connector into the USB in on the Leckerton amp?


 

 Interesting. If that's the case why not just skip their products in the future and stick to what you have right now? If you are bypassing the Amp and DAC section a new ipod won't matter vs a old one or not. Anywyas Apple is just far too controlling for my tastes. Its turned me off completely from them. Won't be buying another apple product again..


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Interesting. If that's the case why not just skip their products in the future and stick to what you have right now? If you are bypassing the Amp and DAC section a new ipod won't matter vs a old one or not. Anywyas Apple is just far too controlling for my tastes. Its turned me off completely from them. Won't be buying another apple product again..


 

 At this rate I may not either whether I like it or not. There's got to be a work around somewhere out there that doesn't involve a dumb adapter jabbing me in the family jewels when I'm walking listening to my rig.


----------



## project86

I figure there are plenty (as in, millions) of iPod Classics, Touches, iPhones, etc already in existence that use the current connector. The used market is stuffed with them. By the time I'd really need one of the new models Leckerton would have a mkIII or whatever, that can talk to the new Apples.


----------



## Anaxilus

Why would you mod the Leckerton?  Just wait for a new camera kit for the new iPad?


----------



## Kendoji

Argh shipping from the US is gruesome.  I ordered on the 30th August, it shipped on the 3rd September and took from then until the 6th to make it from Austin to Chicago, where it finally got on a plane to Amsterdam on the 10th, and then then spent until the 14th (today) going through customs.  If probably wouldn't be so bad if I wasn't able to obsessively track its every move online 100 times a day.  Oh well, looks like I will actually get it next week.


----------



## Kendoji

Quote: 





kendoji said:


> Argh shipping from the US is gruesome.  I ordered on the 30th August, it shipped on the 3rd September and took from then until the 6th to make it from Austin to Chicago, where it finally got on a plane to Amsterdam on the 10th, and then then spent until the 14th (today) going through customs.  If probably wouldn't be so bad if I wasn't able to obsessively track its every move online 100 times a day.  Oh well, looks like I will actually get it next week.


 
   
  And two minutes after my whiny post it arrives.  :-D  Had to pay 80 Euros extra in taxes and import costs, wasn't quite prepared for that.  But the amp is a thing of beauty - now to try to look like I'm still working while testing it out.


----------



## brianchia

Wow, 80 euros. Damn that's a lot. In Singapore we only have in pay 7% tax if the product value is 400sgd or above.


----------



## brianchia

Sorry. Dp


----------



## ardgedee

olear said:


> Using the Camera Connection Kit will allow an iPads DAC to be bypassed by an external DAC: Seems like it would work with the UHA-6?
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/audiophile-play-ipad




It does; if you have version 1 of the UHA-6 or -6S, contact Leckerton to ask if it needs the iPod mod in order to work. The UHA-6 Mk II doesn't need a mod.



digitalfreak said:


> Anyone have any idea if Leckerton can mod the UHA-6 MKII to accept a signal from it's digital out connector into the USB in on the Leckerton amp?




Too early to say. That the iPad can provide D-out through the CCK is a good sign that Apple will be opening access to the digital signal on other new devices, though.

The upside is that if any device can get a generic digial audio signal through the new iPhones and Nanos, then the Leckerton amps can, too. Fingers crossed.



project86 said:


> I figure there are plenty (as in, millions) of iPod Classics, Touches, iPhones, etc already in existence that use the current connector.




+1. I'm still using a gen 5 iPod because it does everything I need (except maybe, at the moment, have more storage).



kendoji said:


> Argh shipping from the US is gruesome.




Probably some poor customs inspector thinking, "A compact electronics device originating from the U.S. rather than China? Is this a joke?"


----------



## Kendoji

My first impressions of this amp (with 627 opamp) are very positive, it sounds fantastic.  Will post some more detailed impressions once I've spent a little more time with it.  The best news so far is that it works via OTG cable from my Samsung Galaxy S3, so I now have a truly terrific mobile rig (with V-Moda M80s).


----------



## burrrcub

Couldn't wait for the silver enclosure to be in stock so i ordered the black one. Hopefully he ships it out today. Not sure if im in the right thread though.


----------



## FACSman

Quote: 





burrrcub said:


> Couldn't wait for the silver enclosure to be in stock so i ordered the black one. Hopefully he ships it out today. Not sure if im in the right thread though.


 
  I would be interested in knowing your source, whether HO or LOD, what cables you are using and what your cans are. Also, your impression once you've tested the MKII
   
  TIA - Rich


----------



## uelover

The new Apple lightning dock seems to be able to host USB devices. It may offer a chance for USB DAC to be able to work directly with it.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





uelover said:


> The new Apple lightning dock seems to be able to host USB devices. It may offer a chance for USB DAC to be able to work directly with it.


 

 Taken from the head-fi iPhone 5 thread by a user whose quoting the following from the Apple site
   
  Quote: 





> _This adapter lets you connect devices with a Lightning connector to many of your 30-pin accessories.__** Support for analog audio output, USB audio, as well as syncing and charging. Video output not supported.*_


 
  Audio out shouldn't be a problem the problem will be any new touch will now require that special connector if you intend to use it in a rig. Personally I don't like the idea of having to add another piece to my rig. That one more piece will make my Leckerton rig that much more bulky and unwieldy. On the plus side maybe Fiio or Leckerton has something up their sleeve and the new connector on iDevices won't be sand boxed. I know the CLAS people aren't worried and the CEO of said company has already posted they've already started looking into new cables for the CLAS. Has anyone tried reaching out to Fiio or Leckerton yet involving how to go about audio rigging the new iDevices without the Apple connector?


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Taken from the head-fi iPhone 5 thread by a user whose quoting the following from the Apple site
> 
> Audio out shouldn't be a problem the problem will be any new touch will now require that special connector if you intend to use it in a rig. Personally I don't like the idea of having to add another piece to my rig. That one more piece will make my Leckerton rig that much more bulky and unwieldy. On the plus side maybe Fiio or Leckerton has something up their sleeve and the new connector on iDevices won't be sand boxed. I know the CLAS people aren't worried and the CEO of said company has already posted they've already started looking into new cables for the CLAS. Has anyone tried reaching out to Fiio or Leckerton yet involving how to go about audio rigging the new iDevices without the Apple connector?


 
   
  What I posted earlier is that there is a possibility that the lightning connector will be able to host USB devices. It is similar to the capabilities the camera connection kit brings to the iPad.
   
  It then follows that there is a chance we could connect the iPod/iPhone directly to the USB input of the UHA6S MKII as well as other USB devices.


----------



## Anaxilus

The standard cable is Lightning to USB and an optional Lightning to micro-USB for $19.  Seems promising for iUsers.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Has anyone tried reaching out to Fiio or Leckerton yet involving how to go about audio rigging the new iDevices without the Apple connector?


 
   
  I'm sure people are bombarding them with questions. And I'm sure they know exactly as much as we do. All there is to go on is rumors, and I don't base my plans on rumors.


----------



## robm321

This thing has a lot of power. I can't listen at a low enough volume with my Shure E500s. For both channels to be at equal volume, it has to be turned up too high. And that is with the gain set at low. I need to try my home headphones with the UHA-6. I imagine it would drive them decently. We'll see...


----------



## FACSman

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> For both channels to be at equal volume, it has to be turned up too high. And that is with the gain set at low.


 
  I use the EQ 10 app with my 4s; has a balance control. I just set the eq to flat


----------



## robm321

^ Thanks for the tip, but I use iMod as a source.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> ^ Thanks for the tip, but I use iMod as a source.


 

 Just one reason why I really miss my UHA4 . Really enjoyed the digital volume pot. I never had volume control issues...


----------



## FACSman

OK; just to make sure I understand here.
   
  I have an iPhone 4s and want to buy the Leckerton UHA-6S MKII for it's superb amp & DAC qualities.
   
  I will have to jailbreak my phone in order to bypass it's internal DAC, which I take is one of the perks of the jailbreak sw mod.
   
  Do I need any special hw, thinking cables here, to connect Siri, via LOD (I guess), to the Leck or will any LOD cable do?
   
  Also, which is preferred and why; HO or LOD?
   
  I've seen posts in this thread refer to a CCK but I'm not exactly sure what that is\does.
   
  I'm just looking for the best possible bump in sq for the buck
   
  Guess I could always ask Nick but I'm sure he's busy enough these daze (sic).
   
  TY for reading my rant
   
   
  Rich aka FACSman


----------



## lee730

You'll need the camera connector which is used to also connect the ipad to the UHA6 MKII to bypass the ipads DAC. Do a search on it and you should find the connector.


----------



## ardgedee

Useful article about the Lightning connector.

Relevant to our interests:
• Lightning does not support analog audio out.
• Lightning supports digital video out. Whether that implicitly means digital audio too is left unanswered.
• Apple is "working with" various big companies for Lightning-based audio accessories. Again, whether this means there's a generic, standard digital audio out remains ambiguous.
• The Lightning/iPod Dock adaptor has a DAC in it for the analog out function.
• The Lightning/iPod Dock adaptor supports USB audio out.


----------



## dogears

More impressions please. A 'vs Portaphile 627' post would be greatly appreciated  Cheers.


----------



## FACSman

Quote: 





dogears said:


> More impressions please. A 'vs Portaphile 627' post would be greatly appreciated  Cheers.


 
  I'm actually trying to schedule an audition with Cesar Aguilera for sometime next week; he's only like 10 miles away from me


----------



## dogears

^That's great! TIA!


----------



## dogears

Dang! I hope this is possible with my [Nokia] N82?
  Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> This is why I had my wallet tell Apple to eff off.  Happy w/ my Nokia, USB digital out, 192GB of cards in wallet, 12MP camera.  Thx Finland!


 
   
  edit: I'm almost pulling the trigger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  edit2: And wondering if I'm going to order the D for my O2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For comparison's sake i.e.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





dogears said:


> Dang! I hope this is possible with my [Nokia] N82?
> 
> edit: I'm almost pulling the trigger
> 
> ...


 
   
  I wouldn't be surprised if you end up putting that O2 up for sale once your UHA6 is burned in . I was keeping mine though specifically for Rock but my Tralucent T1 has since dethroned the O2 amp and the O2 amp is no longer in my possession.


----------



## dogears

Tralucent T1? What happened to your UHA-6Smk2?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





dogears said:


> Tralucent T1? What happened to your UHA-6Smk2?


 

 I have both still. Got rid of the O2 and used the money to pay for the T1 amp.


----------



## zachchen1996

which output op-amp for the uha-6s mkii would be best for use with iems like the fitear tg334?


----------



## lee730

What are you after? Do you want the ultimate in transparency? That would be 209. Do you want a neutral sound with a hint of warmth and a beautiful mid-range? That would be 8610. Do you want a more fun tube-like sound with a beautiful mid-range, textured bass and a non-fatiguing treble (Op Amp 627AP).


----------



## zachchen1996

i guess the 209 will be it then, I don't want the amp to get in the way of the earphones


----------



## lee730

Hope you like it. At time I'll use 209 but its not my preferred Op-Amp. It shows digital artifacts which is not intended to be in the music recording. One problem of showing you too much . So for me it gets fatiguing on longer listening sessions.


----------



## zachchen1996

hmm, I think my heart would be more at peace knowing that I'm hearing everything I can xp Hows the low gain on this amp with iems? Is it mostly a black background, or is there noticeable hiss because I will be mostly using it with iems


----------



## lee730

Its a black background. Thing is you can always buy extra Op-Amps on the side and test them out easily (in pairs). So your options aren't limited if you happen to not like Op-Amp 209.


----------



## zachchen1996

thats a relief! I absolutely CANNOT stand any hiss at all xD thanks for the help!


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> i guess the 209 will be it then, I don't want the amp to get in the way of the earphones


 
   
  That's what you'll get.  I love the mk2 w/209 and the tg334.  Great combo.


----------



## lentus

So I pulled the trigger on an 6S MK2 with a 627.
Now the dreaded wait. Let's hope shipment to Poland won't take too long. 
I'm planning to use it mostly with my Galaxy S3 -> Usb OTG -> 6S MK2 -> DT 770 Pro.
Also some laptop gaming. 
Really hoping the setup will be decent for on the go listening.


----------



## Vibemerchant

As a future iPhone owner: has anyone allready tried the UHA-6 coupled directly with Lightning? I'm afraid Lightning will try to authenticate the Leckerton, but who knows right?


----------



## ardgedee

It probably doesn't do authentication. From what I've read the problem at the moment is that the Lightning connector identifies itself by purpose, and so the connector used to dock the iPhone as a device on your computer won't be the same connector used to connect a DAC as a device to the iPhone. So hypothetically it's probable that something will materialize but I'm not aware of any Lightning cables for iPhone->device connections yet.


----------



## Vibemerchant

ardgedee said:


> It probably doesn't do authentication. From what I've read the problem at the moment is that the Lightning connector identifies itself by purpose, and so the connector used to dock the iPhone as a device on your computer won't be the same connector used to connect a DAC as a device to the iPhone. So hypothetically it's probable that something will materialize but I'm not aware of any Lightning cables for iPhone->device connections yet.




Thanks mate. I'm getting a clearer picture about these digital connectors now.


----------



## veracocha

Which op amp gives more bass ?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





veracocha said:


> Which op amp gives more bass ?


 

 8610 gives a slight hint of warmth and Op Amp 627AP also has an emphasis on its bass and mid-range.


----------



## veracocha

I wanna buy best portable dac/amp combo unit , Which unit is the best today ?  Is it a good choice for iem ? I'll use with sm3 v2


----------



## lee730

That is subjective and is entirely up to you. The UHA6 MKII has a very good amp section and a decent DAC included inside the amp. I already gave advice on the Op-Amps. At home I use a DACport LX with my UHA6 MKII.


----------



## zachchen1996

i have the gr07 and the j3, would the uha-6s mkii audibly improve the sound? Anyone here own the leckerton gr07 and the j3?


----------



## zachchen1996

finally gave in and ordered one, so excited! hope it pairs well with the gr07


----------



## lee730

It's gonna be an absolute horrible pairing.... Joke . You should enjoy it. Did you get the stock Op-Amp?


----------



## zachchen1996

hahahaha you tell me AFTER I buy it?  yup the 209, hope its good!


----------



## Mozu

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> finally gave in and ordered one, so excited! hope it pairs well with the gr07


 

 I have the UHA-4 with the 209 and it sounds fantastic with the GR07s. I can only imagine how much better the new amp will sound.


----------



## zachchen1996

oh, thats good to hear


----------



## DTrewwye

Has anyone compared the Leckerton to ALO The National?  Would love to hear impressions


----------



## lee730

I think DanyBai has the ALO MKIII so I'd love to hear him chime in on how vast the differenes between these amps are. At least from what I've heard the UHA6 MKII isn't far from it at all, considering the ALO is more than double its price tag.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I think DanyBai has the ALO MKIII so I'd love to hear him chime in on how vast the differenes between these amps are. At least from what I've heard the UHA6 MKII isn't far from it at all, considering the ALO is more than double its price tag.


 
  I haven't listened to either amp in awhile.  I haven't even tried the 627 op amp in the Leckerton yet.  I'll give it a go this weekend.


----------



## DTrewwye

Thank you, I'd appreciate the impression


----------



## FACSman

Or to the Portaphile 627?


----------



## zachchen1996

It came in the mail today and was very excited to use it but I realized to my dismay I don't have a interconnect yet so I can't use it! :mad: Got to get some silver poison interconnects soon so I can use this sexy machine.


----------



## FACSman

OMG! Major suckage! Please let us know what you get for interconnects and what you think of your new Leck.
   
  Also, what is your source? I'm looking at the Leck also and the Portaphile 627
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  TIA - Rich


----------



## zachchen1996

Going to use the trusty j3 as my source until I can find a reasonable ugrade. Just get the leck, so much more affordable!


----------



## SennHI808

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Going to use the trusty j3 as my source until I can find a reasonable ugrade. Just get the leck, so much more affordable!


 
  x2


----------



## FACSman

Agree; however, Cesar Aguilera (who makes the Portafile 627) is only 10 minutes away from me so I'm going to audition his product.
   
  I've never had the opportunity to actually sit down and talk with an audio manufacturer before...


----------



## zachchen1996

facsman said:


> Agree; however, Cesar Aguilera (who makes the Portafile 627) is only 10 minutes away from me so I'm going to audition his product.
> 
> I've never had the opportunity to actually sit down and talk with an audio manufacturer before...




That is really neat , maybe you can get a discount?  hahahaha



I actually did get to listen to the leck today, I found this unnecessarily long interconnect lying around the house that I hope to replace with some silver poisons, sooner better than later. First impressions after listening to it fresh out of the box is that it is wonderfully transparent, it presents everything in the passage with ease, before I got this amp things just sounded "congested", especially in more hectic passages, but with the leck the music flowed naturally with more space around things, more room for everything to "breathe" it really is quite amazing. I thought the gr07s couldn't get any better! 
I was afraid that the amp would introduce some noise to my listening experience, but the leck is dead black inky silent, very very pleased. This is definately the best audio purchase I have ever made other than the gr07. Next stop fitear tg334! :bigsmile_face:


----------



## SennHI808




----------



## DannyBai

Did some comparisons with the Leckerton vs ALO MK3 today using the HE500 and ODAC.  (Bass knob on the MK3 turned off)
   
  Power:  I was able to get plenty of volume with both amps on low gain.  The volume was cranked all the way but it was loud enough.  Using high gain with the Leckerton, about half way was max point before it was too loud.  If I went 3/4 of the way, it started clipping.  With the MK3 on medium gain, half way was almost too loud.  Cranking all the way on medium gain, no clipping or distortion was heard.  On high gain with the MK3, 1/4 was loud enough and as I got close to 1/2 volume, it started distorting.  
   
  Sound:  Bass is a little tighter on the MK3, vocals are slightly more forward, has more treble energy.  MK3 has a wider and deeper soundstage.  Clarity and details in music are more present through the MK3.  The differences aren't large by any means but noticeable.  For the price difference, the Leckerton is a winner for what it does compared to the one of the priciest/highly regarded portable amps out there.
   
  Tomorrow, I'll use the Leckerton as the DAC and compare the amps to see if the differences are even less.  I will also throw the Miracles in the mix.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Did some comparisons with the Leckerton vs ALO MK3 today using the HE500 and ODAC.  (Bass knob on the MK3 turned off)
> 
> Power:  I was able to get plenty of volume with both amps on low gain.  The volume was cranked all the way but it was loud enough.  Using high gain with the Leckerton, about half way was max point before it was too loud.  If I went 3/4 of the way, it started clipping.  With the MK3 on medium gain, half way was almost too loud.  Cranking all the way on medium gain, no clipping or distortion was heard.  On high gain with the MK3, 1/4 was loud enough and as I got close to 1/2 volume, it started distorting.
> 
> ...


 

 Nice impressions, thanks for taking the time to A/B and keep us posted on your future findings fellow bopper.


----------



## FACSman

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> I was afraid that the amp would introduce some noise to my listening experience...





>





> I know what you mean about introducing amp noise; was listening to my iPhone 4s thru EACE LOD/Creek/Beyer (please see my sig) yesterday and could detect slight noise as soon as I turned on the Creek.





> VERY ANNOYING as this isn't cheap gear





>


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Did some comparisons with the Leckerton vs ALO MK3 today using the HE500 and ODAC.  (Bass knob on the MK3 turned off)
> 
> Power:  I was able to get plenty of volume with both amps on low gain.  The volume was cranked all the way but it was loud enough.  Using high gain with the Leckerton, about half way was max point before it was too loud.  If I went 3/4 of the way, it started clipping.  With the MK3 on medium gain, half way was almost too loud.  Cranking all the way on medium gain, no clipping or distortion was heard.  On high gain with the MK3, 1/4 was loud enough and as I got close to 1/2 volume, it started distorting.
> 
> ...


 

 Awesome Dannybai. Have you ever had an opportunity to compare it to the Triad L3? I wanna hear more impressions between these amps. Also seems the Triad benefits greatly from a dedicated power supply.


----------



## zachchen1996

If the uha-6s mkii had ANY noise at all I would put it up for sale in a heartbeat, I just can't stand it. I was going to buy an alo rx mk3 but read about its noise which was a problem even after people had the gain lowered, so I decided to get the leck instead, saved a few benjamins while I was at it.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> If the uha-6s mkii had ANY noise at all I would put it up for sale in a heartbeat, I just can't stand it. I was going to buy an alo rx mk3 but read about its noise which was a problem even after people had the gain lowered, so I decided to get the leck instead, saved a few benjamins while I was at it.


 

 Hmm ok this is what I was afraid of. The MKIII having any sort of background noise with IEMs. I'm also wondering about channel imbalance at low volume listening on it....


----------



## zachchen1996

lee730 said:


> Hmm ok this is what I was afraid of. The MKIII having any sort of background noise with IEMs. I'm also wondering about channel imbalance at low volume listening on it....




Does your uha-6s mkii have channel imbalance at low volume? Mine does and I'm not sure if it's just me or if it's normal.


----------



## lee730

If you go really low yes. But nothing where it's a problem. I wouldn't listen at such a low volume generally. Then again on my DX100 I have lots of headroom to adjust the DAC power, same on my PC using cPlay. If the volume pot was your biggest concern the UHA4 would have been best.


----------



## zachchen1996

nahh, I love my leck, I need to upgrade my j3...


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Awesome Dannybai. Have you ever had an opportunity to compare it to the Triad L3? I wanna hear more impressions between these amps. Also seems the Triad benefits greatly from a dedicated power supply.


 
  Never heard the L3.  I'd love to know comparisons also.


----------



## DannyBai

Was listening to the Miracles with the Leckerton and MK3 and I'd have to say with customs, the black background of the Leckerton is a winner.  The MK3 hisses but not that noticeable when music is playing but on quiet passages, it's there.  Plus, I just liked the smooth presentation with the Miracles and the Leckerton.  
   
  Note:  I did not send back my MK3 to ALO to drop the gain since I really didn't plan on using it with customs or iem's.  The Leckerton is more than satisfying with the Miracles and my headphones also.  The MK3 has more than enough power for my needs also and serves its purpose with the headphones I use as well.  Both very strong and capable products.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Was listening to the Miracles with the Leckerton and MK3 and I'd have to say with customs, the black background of the Leckerton is a winner.  The MK3 hisses but not that noticeable when music is playing but on quiet passages, it's there.  Plus, I just liked the smooth presentation with the Miracles and the Leckerton.
> 
> Note:  I did not send back my MK3 to ALO to drop the gain since I really didn't plan on using it with customs or iem's.  The Leckerton is more than satisfying with the Miracles and my headphones also.  The MK3 has more than enough power for my needs also and serves its purpose with the headphones I use as well.  Both very strong and capable products.


 

 But which one are you likely to use more often? And for which purpose. I'm sure you'd be more apt to use the MKIII for full size heaphones? The thing I really like about my Triad is it is very good even with sensitive IEMs. Black background on low gain. Just have to wait for my charger and batteries.....   Then will invest in a good PSU (probably gonna go for their brand as I hear it seems to be the best). It's not a small amp though. Its about the same size as the DX100 just slightly longer.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> But which one are you likely to use more often? And for which purpose. I'm sure you'd be more apt to use the MKIII for full size heaphones? The thing I really like about my Triad is it is very good even with sensitive IEMs. Black background on low gain. Just have to wait for my charger and batteries.....   Then will invest in a good PSU (probably gonna go for their brand as I hear it seems to be the best). It's not a small amp though. Its about the same size as the DX100 just slightly longer.


 
  I use the MK3 more often at home as desktop.  Size isn't bad for portable and stacks very well with the DX100 but I basically only use that combo with HE-400/500.  The Leckerton actually doesn't get much use unless I have it hooked up to the iPad, which is rare.  I only use the Leckerton if I can use the DAC portion as well.  The ODAC/O2 gets the most use unfortunately.  After using the Leckerton the past few days, I have realized how good this thing is and I'm just going to leave it hooked up to my computer for the time being.


----------



## lee730

Yeah she does burn in quite nicely . I fretted going back and forward between Op-amps and ultimately ended back on 8610 lol. It's just where the sound is at for me .


----------



## DannyBai

I'll give the 627's a try later this week though I bent one of the arms but was able to bend it back.


----------



## lee730

You'll actually have to bend them slightly inwards anyways. At least mine were slightly angled like a triangle and I had to bend them so they were facing straight down.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> You'll actually have to bend them slightly inwards anyways. At least mine were slightly angled like a triangle and I had to bend them so they were facing straight down.


 
  Alright, cool.  Thanks lee.


----------



## FACSman

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I'll give the 627's a try later this week...


 
  Danny, I realize you are referring to an op amp here, and perhaps I've asked this question before (so please excuse me), 
  but have you, or anyone else, compared the new Leck to the Portaphile 627?
   
  I'm torn between the two, due diligence wise (aka Internet). I wouldn't use the Leck's DAC because I'm afraid I would "brick" my iPhobe 4s by jailbreaking it.
   
  Hate to pay for something\feature(s) I won't use...
   
  BIG chicken here
   
  But the Porta is 2x$
   
  TIA - Rich


----------



## lee730

Sounds like your mind is made up already. Danny made a comparison to an amp that is even more expensive than the Porta and it seems the Leckerton is doing pretty well considering its price point. So I'd say if you want very good value for your money then go for the UHA6 MKII as it seems to be performing on the level of amps double it's price range. Not saying it's better but I don't think it's very far at all either.


----------



## zachchen1996

The uha-6s mkii really is quite extraordinary, buy and it you will not regret it.


----------



## FACSman

Understood; however, Cesar is about 10 minutes from me and I'd really like to give his product a chance before making a decision.
   
  Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm; I've got the...
   
  SOLUTION: buy both


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





facsman said:


> Danny, I realize you are referring to an op amp here, and perhaps I've asked this question before (so please excuse me),
> but have you, or anyone else, compared the new Leck to the Portaphile 627?
> 
> I'm torn between the two, due diligence wise (aka Internet). I wouldn't use the Leck's DAC because I'm afraid I would "brick" my iPhobe 4s by jailbreaking it.
> ...


 
  I didn't even know the Porta existed until you mentioned it.  I did read up on it and it seems very good.  Maybe you can be the first to compare it with the UHA?


----------



## FACSman

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## burrrcub

Not sure what to think after two weeks and 50+ hours. Comparing with AKG550 vs Essence STX, i still get noticeable distortion on the Leckerton but not the STX. The Leckerton is used exclusively with my MacBook Pro via optical connection. Both playing the same flac files. Dont know if my MBP digital out is crappy or not. USB connect has the same distortion at the same volume level.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





burrrcub said:


> Not sure what to think after two weeks and 50+ hours. Comparing with AKG550 vs Essence STX, i still get noticeable distortion on the Leckerton but not the STX. The Leckerton is used exclusively with my MacBook Pro via optical connection. Both playing the same flac files. Dont know if my MBP digital out is crappy or not. USB connect has the same distortion at the same volume level.


 

 You should sent Nick (Leckerton) an email and find out what is going on. You may have a defective unit.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





burrrcub said:


> Not sure what to think after two weeks and 50+ hours. Comparing with AKG550 vs Essence STX, i still get noticeable distortion on the Leckerton but not the STX. The Leckerton is used exclusively with my MacBook Pro via optical connection. Both playing the same flac files. Dont know if my MBP digital out is crappy or not. USB connect has the same distortion at the same volume level.


 
   
  It has to be the UHA-6s Mk.II as it's extremely unlikely that both your USB ports and audio-out would be defective but only with one device rather than the device being defective. If you want to confirm it, plug it in to another computer but I'd be extremely surprised if it behaved itself.


----------



## burrrcub

Finally got home to try it out again.  It's my MBP (2010 model) that's crapping out.  Connected to my PC via USB and it sounds as good as my Essece STX.  The clarity is insane, even at max volume with gain off, there isn't any noticeable distortion.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





burrrcub said:


> Finally got home to try it out again.  It's my MBP (2010 model) that's crapping out.  Connected to my PC via USB and it sounds as good as my Essece STX.  The clarity is insane, even at max volume with gain off, there isn't any noticeable distortion.  Thanks for the feedback.


 
   
   That's... Weird. I don't see why a MBP would not work with one device but would with another.


----------



## burrrcub

Indeed. Both usb and headphone/optical combo of the mbp seems to be struggling while my desktop works just fine.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





burrrcub said:


> Indeed. Both usb and headphone/optical combo of the mbp seems to be struggling while my desktop works just fine.


 
   
  But does it with any other device? For example, does it work with headphones, a USB hard drive, or any similar AMP/DACs?


----------



## imackler

For any who are thinking of ordering, it is sold out till approximately Oct 17.


----------



## lee730

You waited too long? .


----------



## burrrcub

dougoftheabaci said:


> But does it with any other device? For example, does it work with headphones, a USB hard drive, or any similar AMP/DACs?




It worked fine with a ibasdo d4 but I didn't have an accurate headphone like the k550. I had an ultrasone pro 900 with the d4 and listened to different type of music then vs now.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





imackler said:


> For any who are thinking of ordering, it is sold out till approximately Oct 17.


 
   
  Yeah, tried to order a few nights back (to replace the Pico USB DAC/amp I have, since that works with my US S3, but not my new Galaxy Note 2).


----------



## zachchen1996

nztechfreak said:


> Yeah, tried to order a few nights back (to replace the Pico USB DAC/amp I have, since that works with my US S3, but not my new Galaxy Note 2).




Are you saying the new note 2 wont work with usb dacs like the gs3 does?? :angry_face:


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Are you saying the new note 2 wont work with usb dacs like the gs3 does??


 
   
  No, I'm not.
   
  The Pico works fine with US S3s, but not international ones (it does work with international ones via a powered USB hub, but that doesn't interest me as part of my portable rig). This was already known, and it seems the Note 2, being based on the Exynos SoC has the same problem with the Pico. It is the only USB DAC I am aware of that works with some S3s and not others.
   
  The Leckteron is confirmed working with the International S3, which is why I want to get it, as it should work fine with my Note 2.
   
  USB audio is definitely working on the Note 2, as it does in the S3, it just doesn't play nicely with the Pico (sadly).


----------



## zachchen1996

nztechfreak said:


> No, I'm not.
> 
> The Pico works fine with US S3s, but not international ones (it does work with international ones via a powered USB hub, but that doesn't interest me as part of my portable rig). This was already known, and it seems the Note 2, being based on the Exynos SoC has the same problem with the Pico. It is the only USB DAC I am aware of that works with some S3s and not others.
> 
> ...




Thats good to hear that the note 2 supports it, do you know of any other smartphone other than the note 2 and g23 that support usb dacs?


----------



## zachchen1996

deleted.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Thats good to hear that the note 2 supports it, do you know of any other smartphone other than the note 2 and g23 that support usb dacs?


 
   
  None at this stage that I'm aware of (the iPhone can work with certain DACs, but not a standard type implementation like the S3/Note 2).


----------



## lentus

I got my UHA-6S.MKII today, and I confirm it works perfectly with my International S3 
   
  I'm quite satisfied with my new portable rig:
  S3 -> OTG USB -> UHA-6S.MKII -> Westone 4r


----------



## NZtechfreak

lentus said:


> I got my UHA-6S.MKII today, and I confirm it works perfectly with my International S3
> 
> I'm quite satisfied with my new portable rig:
> S3 -> OTG USB -> UHA-6S.MKII -> Westone 4r




Awesome! Just the news I was looking for. Now I just have an excruciating wait until I can order one myself.


----------



## zachchen1996

has anyone compared the dac in the uha-6s mkii with the odac or ud100?


----------



## SennHI808

Wow I got mine just in time! I will be pairing these with a newly acquired pair of D7000's for office use, can't wait!!


----------



## lentus

Does anyone know when using the UHA-6S.MKII with optical S/PDIF from my laptop, which DAC is being used? Is it the built-in laptop DAC or the UHA-6S.MKII DAC (Cirrus Logic)?
  When using the UHA-6S.MKII via USB it clearly states USB DAC under Playback Devices, but when using S/PDIF it says HIGH DEFINITION AUDIO.


----------



## NZtechfreak

lentus said:


> Does anyone know when using the UHA-6S.MKII with optical S/PDIF from my laptop, which DAC is being used? Is it the built-in laptop DAC or the UHA-6S.MKII DAC (Cirrus Logic)?
> When using the UHA-6S.MKII via USB it clearly states USB DAC under Playback Devices, but when using S/PDIF it says HIGH DEFINITION AUDIO.




I would think it's the Leckerton DAC in both cases - via USB it only does up to 16bit sound (deliberate decision by Leckerton for maximum compatibility with portable devices), whereas from a PC or similar it does up to 24bit sound. I think that probably accounts for the difference in how your computer registers it.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





lentus said:


> Does anyone know when using the UHA-6S.MKII with optical S/PDIF from my laptop, which DAC is being used? Is it the built-in laptop DAC or the UHA-6S.MKII DAC (Cirrus Logic)?
> When using the UHA-6S.MKII via USB it clearly states USB DAC under Playback Devices, but when using S/PDIF it says HIGH DEFINITION AUDIO.


 

 It should be the Leckerton that is being used.


----------



## garysohn

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> I would think it's the Leckerton DAC in both cases - via USB it only does up to 16bit sound (deliberate decision by Leckerton for maximum compatibility with portable devices), whereas from a PC or similar it does up to 24bit sound. I think that probably accounts for the difference in how your computer registers it.


 

 Ok, now I'm a little confused. Are you saying: laptop usb to Leckerton is limited to 16 bit? Or Android to Leckerton USB is limited to 16 bit.  I knew Android was limited. Spdif will go 24 from PC. True dat.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





garysohn said:


> Ok, now I'm a little confused. Are you saying: laptop usb to Leckerton is limited to 16 bit? Or Android to Leckerton USB is limited to 16 bit.  I knew Android was limited. Spdif will go 24 from PC. True dat.


 

 If you plug your UHA6 MKII into your PC via USB it is limited to 16/44 or is it 16/48. If you plug it in via Optical or Coaxil it will play up to 24/96 files bit for bit.


----------



## lentus

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> If you plug it in via Optical or Coaxil it will play up to 24/96 files bit for bit.


 
   
  Using the Leckerton DAC, correct?


----------



## lee730

Correct.


----------



## Travelbug

Is this available thru amazon or any other reputable us online store?


----------



## lee730

Nope. You have to buy it through his website. Leckertonaudio.com. He accepts paypal.


----------



## hoichi

BTW, have anyone tried uha-6s with something like M2TECH HiFace? I wonder how would the DAC part sound with that.
  I'm sold either way, though. Better start saving.


----------



## zachchen1996

Guys, do any of you have an odac and a uha-6s mkii, I really need to know if the odac is better than the cirrus DAC in the uha-6s mkii or not...


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Guys, do any of you have an odac and a uha-6s mkii, I really need to know if the odac is better than the cirrus DAC in the uha-6s mkii or not...


 

 Zach I'd say don't even bother. If you even intend on upgrading don't look lower than the DACport LX. You are just wasting your time otherwise making side-grades or a menial upgrade.


----------



## zachchen1996

lee730 said:


> Zach I'd say don't even bother. If you even intend on upgrading don't look lower than the DACport LX. You are just wasting your time otherwise making side-grades or a menial upgrade.




No odac it is then, what's the best usb powered or battery powered (can use it on the go) DAC on the market, Because I plan on building a rig with a galaxy note 2 with a otg usb connecting to a Dac and then the dac connecting to my uha-6s mkii.


----------



## lee730

Maybe the ALO solo? I figure if you are intending on going this route make it worth your while and go for a clear upgrade.


----------



## zachchen1996

Isn't that only for iDevices? Or can you use that with galaxy s3 and note 2?


----------



## Rakan

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> No odac it is then, what's the best usb powered or battery powered (can use it on the go) DAC on the market, Because I plan on building a rig with a galaxy note 2 with a otg usb connecting to a Dac and then the dac connecting to my uha-6s mkii.


 
   
  same here , still finding good neutral sounding dac to pair with my galaxy note 2  , can anyone compare briefly the uha 6s vs odac pls


----------



## zachchen1996

Very dissapointed with uha-6s mkii's dac, to my ears, the j3 with bbe enhancements sounds better as a source, the cirrus DAC smoothed over too many details too...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but the amp section is still wonderful


----------



## Travelbug

I'm planning on using this with my international sgs3 and vsonic gr07 bass editions. 
I know it's confirmed working with the sgs3, and I've read that the dac portion is not as good as the amp portion. 
But can someone with an sgs3 give impressions on how improved it is from stock. 
Tia. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## burrrcub

if buying opamps, do I need to get a bypass cap too?


----------



## lee730

No just make sure you purchase the Op-Amps in pairs and that they match the board. Contact Nick if you have any questions (Leckerton Audio).


----------



## Angular Mo

Can anyone compare the  Leckerton UHA-6S MKII to:
   
  1.  iBasso Warbler P4 ?
   
  2.  JDSLabs C421 AD8620, or any other opamp.
   
  I own the iBasso P4, but am suffering from Gear Acquisition Syndrome and want to understand the differences among these three portable amps.
   
  thank you,
   
  -Mo.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





angular mo said:


> Can anyone compare the  Leckerton UHA-6S MKII to:
> 
> 1.  iBasso Warbler P4 ?
> 
> ...


 


 I can't give you a comparison to those amps but can tell you the UHA6 MKII scales very well and is comparable to amps double it's price range and even beats some of those very amps in performance and sound quality. The Amp section is the biggest point on the unit while the DAC section is more of a plus than anything else.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





angular mo said:


> Can anyone compare the  Leckerton UHA-6S MKII to:
> 
> 1.  iBasso Warbler P4 ?
> 
> ...


 
   
  I had the P4. Tried many different opamps (including HiFlight's kit). The UHA 6S MKII is just way better.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





uelover said:


> I had the P4. Tried many different opamps (including HiFlight's kit). The UHA 6S MKII is just way better.


 

 So how are you enjoying Op-Amp 627AP? Have you tried 209 again yet lol. I can't go back to 209 anymore. Just goes overboard and not nearly as enjoyable as 8610. 627AP is my second favorite but barely gets used these days either...


----------



## uelover

lee730 said:


> So how are you enjoying Op-Amp 627AP? Have you tried 209 again yet lol. I can't go back to 209 anymore. Just goes overboard and not nearly as enjoyable as 8610. 627AP is my second favorite but barely gets used these days either...




I did tried the 209 but its not nice to listen to at all. The 627 on the leckerton pairs very well with the w3000anv when using my desktop Dac as the source.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





uelover said:


> I did tried the 209 but its not nice to listen to at all. The 627 on the leckerton pairs very well with the w3000anv when using my desktop Dac as the source.


 

 Yeah for me its just too transparent. Sounds artificial to me and I get fatigued fast. So not that great IMO.


----------



## Angular Mo

Quote: 





uelover said:


> I had the P4. Tried many different opamps (including HiFlight's kit). The UHA 6S MKII is just way better.


 
  uelover,
  Can you be more specific about the Leckerton?  I realize it is a DAC, too. The P4 is only an amp.
  - Mo.


----------



## NZtechfreak

I see the shipping date has siliently slipped back to the 25th on their site.
   
  EDIT: Full retraction and apology to the good folk at Leckterton, who have in fact replied to all my emails.


----------



## lee730

You know what NZ something isn't right here. He always responds to me in a timely manner. I'll send him an email myself and I'll direct him to this very post so he can answer.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> You know what NZ something isn't right here. He always responds to me in a timely manner. I'll send him an email myself and I'll direct him to this very post so he can answer.


 
   
  I'd appreciate that, thanks.


----------



## Travelbug

nztechfreak said:


> I see the shipping date has siliently slipped back to the 25th on their site.
> 
> They've lost a sale here, I've had no response to three separate contacts over ten days. Pretty pathetic customer service, inspires no confidence whatsoever. I guess if you order from them you had better hope nothing goes wrong with your unit.




I have sent him an email last week and not have had any response also. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FACSman

Major Suckage


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





travelbug said:


> I have sent him an email last week and not have had any response also.
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


 

 Well Nick responded to me so something is wrong on your ends (spam folder). I'll post his reply below. It is not like Nick to purposely ignore his customers. I did respond back and recommended he just create a headfi account and address your concerns on this thread.
   

```
[size=9pt]  Thanks for letting me know. I do respond to every single customer email I receive. This is why my customer service is regarded so highly. In fact, I have responded to all 3 of Murray's emails. If he were to check his spam folder, he would probably see them. I do not have an active account on Head-fi so I am not able to respond directly. Regards, Nick [/size]
```


----------



## Travelbug

He responded to me a few hours ago. Probably got caught up with work for the past days.


----------



## falcon1125

Quote: 





angular mo said:


> Can anyone compare the  Leckerton UHA-6S MKII to:
> 
> 1.  iBasso Warbler P4 ?
> 
> ...


 
   
   Yeah i also curious about this, i have jds labs c421, dont know worth the upgrade if buying this..or maybe someone have links about the review comparing them


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





falcon1125 said:


> Yeah i also curious about this, i have jds labs c421, dont know worth the upgrade if buying this..or maybe someone have links about the review comparing them


 

 At least from what I heard the c421 is more comparable to the UHA4 not in the same league as the UHA6. You get what you pay for.


----------



## moodyrn

If it is in fact in a different league from the c421, then it's one hack of a value. I went from a uha 4 to a c421 and find it to be a pretty significant upgrade. Not that I didn't like the uha 4, I liked it a lot. But it was lacking a little too much on transparency and extension. But that was with the stock opamp, so maybe the 209 opamp is more of an upgrade than I thought. I'm now interested.


----------



## Mozu

Funny, I went in the opposite direction. Didn't like the C421, and adore the UHA-4.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





moodyrn said:


> If it is in fact in a different league from the c421, then it's one hack of a value. I went from a uha 4 to a c421 and find it to be a pretty significant upgrade. Not that I didn't like the uha 4, I liked it a lot. But it was lacking a little too much on transparency and extension. But that was with the stock opamp, so maybe the 209 opamp is more of an upgrade than I thought. I'm now interested.


 

 Then 209 may be your cup of tea as for me it's just too much of a good thing lol. Way too transparent for my tastes. Shows you all the imperfections of your tracks like no other and even digital artifacts..... I love 8610 .


----------



## uelover




----------



## DigitalFreak

OK I'll ask, what the heck kind of rig is that uelover?????


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> OK I'll ask, what the heck kind of rig is that uelover?????


 
   
  >.<||
   
  USB Cable --> Stello U3 USB/SPDIF --> Viablue Male-Male RCA Coupler --> Leckerton UHA6SMKII via Coaxial input --> Headphone


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





uelover said:


> >.<||
> 
> USB Cable --> Stello U3 USB/SPDIF --> Viablue Male-Male RCA Coupler --> Leckerton UHA6SMKII via Coaxial input --> Headphone


 
   
  I'm confused? When you use the coaxil on the UHA6 MKII aren't you using the UHA6 DAC?


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I'm confused? When you use the coaxil on the UHA6 MKII aren't you using the UHA6 DAC?


 
   
  Yes I am using the UHA6MKII's CS DAC.
   
  What I am doing is to bypass the USB receiver chip on the UHA6MKII and get the digital signal straight to the DAC. Max input rate is now up to 24bits/96khz (which doesn't matter to me since my files are all redbook) but the sound becomes more detailed with a darker background.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Noticeable difference?


----------



## groovyd

I have an xm6 with stock opa134 and was considering getting the mkII and was wondering if anyone could compare them for me.  The thing I don't like about the XM6 is the separate charger and that it is a bit thick to slide in a pocket on the back of my ipod touch.  Sounds pretty good but I am looking for even better sound and am not sure which wins in that case, the xm6 or the mkII.  Also which op amp is preferred, the 8610 or the 627 assuming cost is not important.  I am driving etys on airplanes, t5ps at home and philips L1's at work.
   
  To be honest I dont need the dac at all since I have a dedicated desktop dac at home I use most of the time and so if he has a smaller cheaper version of this same amp without dac that would be even better?  I noticed he says it works with the camera kit on an ipad, but does it work with the camera kit on an ipod touch?  If so I would love to be using usb instead of analog in.  
   
  At the end of the day I am interested in having the best sound quality in the smallest package. Does the mkII fit within the outline footprint of an iPhone?


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Noticeable difference?


 
   
  Yes, so much so that it makes listening directly via the USB sounds a little muddy.
   
  But I certainly won't recommend anyone to get any USB/SPDIF converter just to use it with the UHA6SMKII - USD279 is a sweetspot for the price and adding almost anything to it will simply destroy its excellent performance/price ratio.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Yes, so much so that it makes listening directly via the USB sounds a little muddy.
> 
> But I certainly won't recommend anyone to get any USB/SPDIF converter just to use it with the UHA6SMKII - USD279 is a sweetspot for the price and adding almost anything to it will simply destroy its excellent performance/price ratio.


 

 I figured your Stellos DAC would be far superior to the DAC on the UHA6 MKII. Anyway to use the Stello as the DAC and the UHA6 as the amp? Would be cool if you could use your ipod as the transport then connect to to the Stello using it's DAC and then to the UHA6 via line out as the amp section.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I figured your Stellos DAC would be far superior to the DAC on the UHA6 MKII. Anyway to use the Stello as the DAC and the UHA6 as the amp? Would be cool if you could use your ipod as the transport then connect to to the Stello using it's DAC and then to the UHA6 via line out as the amp section.


 
   
  The Stello U3 is not a DAC. It is purely a USB to S/PDIF converter - it replaces the USB receiver chip on the DAC unit.
   
  My desktop DAC is Eastern Electric Minimax and I have connected it to the UHA6SMKII via a RCA-3.5mm cable before and the sound is magnificent. The only downsize is that I lose a bit of the low level volume control when used with my custom since line level output is pretty high for a the UHA6SMKII. With headphones it is fine.
   
  My iPod is there in the photo is because I am too lazy to remove it from the strap. Haha.


----------



## hoichi

Quote: 





uelover said:


> The Stello U3 is not a DAC. It is purely a USB to S/PDIF converter - it replaces the USB receiver chip on the DAC unit.


 
  Wouldn't something like M2TECH Hiface make more sense for an affordable portable setup? Or is it that bad?


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





hoichi said:


> Wouldn't something like M2TECH Hiface make more sense for an affordable portable setup? Or is it that bad?


 
   
  The first version of the M2Tech isn't good. Not sure about the Hiface Two. But still, it costs more than half the price of the UHA6SMKII and it certainly won't bring a 50% upgrade to the sound. Unless somebody has one lying around that is used for a full desktop setup, I really can't see any reason to justify the purchase of it just for the UHA6SMKII.
   
  One can just add a bit more to get the DACPort LX.
   
  My Stello U3 was used for my desktop DAC so I just pulled it over to see the improvement it could bring to the table =)


----------



## hoichi

Quote: 





uelover said:


> The first version of the M2Tech isn't good. Not sure about the Hiface Two. But still, it costs more than half the price of the UHA6SMKII and it certainly won't bring a 50% upgrade to the sound. Unless somebody has one lying around that is used for a full desktop setup, I really can't see any reason to justify the purchase of it just for the UHA6SMKII.
> 
> One can just add a bit more to get the DACPort LX.
> 
> My Stello U3 was used for my desktop DAC so I just pulled it over to see the improvement it could bring to the table =)


 
  DACPort might be a good idea, thanks.


----------



## groovyd

Please, looking for some general impressions of the MKII vs XM6 as I am thinking of making the trade.  Also which op amp configuration is best assuming money is not an issue?  Will the MKII work using the camera connector kit for an ipod touch?  I know it says it does with an iPad but it mentions nothing about ipods.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Lee, you got me interested in hearing the 8610. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Contacting Nick.


----------



## DGriff0400

anyone try this with an international s3 or note2 yet? wanna know if to pick up one


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





dgriff0400 said:


> anyone try this with an international s3 or note2 yet? wanna know if to pick up one


 
   
  Yes, confirmed with the International. You can wait for more confirmation if you like, since I'm getting one of these too


----------



## DGriff0400

confirmation from you would be very much appreciated since i use your blog for s3 related stuff.


----------



## Kendoji

Yep it works great with my international S3.


----------



## zachchen1996

kendoji said:


> Yep it works great with my international S3.




How does it sound with the gs3, do you use poweramp?


----------



## FieldingMellish

I used Nick's web form yesterday. No response today. Hopefully, I'll hear back tomorrow.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> I used Nick's web form yesterday. No response today. Hopefully, I'll hear back tomorrow.


 

 Hmm. Try check your spam mail if not. Seems a lot of people mail from him goes to spam...


----------



## NZtechfreak

Update: Looks like early November now according to latest update on the product page (Nov 2nd). I know that they were waiting for the circuit boards and completely at the mercy of their supplier there, it looks like those may have arrived as the update says they are working hard to "finish up" the next batch. I emailed Nick at Leckteron to just clarify that, presuming he is OK with me passing on his communication I will post again when I hear from him.


----------



## lentus

dgriff0400 said:


> anyone try this with an international s3 or note2 yet? wanna know if to pick up one




Works perfectly with both my Note 2 and SG3 via USB OTG. 


Wysyłane z mojego GT-N7100 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## Travelbug

The best portable amp I've heard is the just audio UHA 120.
Anyone can do a comparison between the Leckerton and the ja?


----------



## hoichi

Quote: 





travelbug said:


> The best portable amp I've heard is the just audio UHA 120.
> Anyone can do a comparison between the Leckerton and the ja?


 
  A quick search through the UHA 120 thread and specifically posts like this reveal that even the old UHA-6 was considered somewhat better than JA. And 6s MKII is supposedly a huge improvement over the old models.


----------



## Travelbug

hoichi said:


> A quick search through the UHA 120 thread and specifically posts like this reveal that even the old UHA-6 was considered somewhat better than JA. And 6s MKII is supposedly a huge improvement over the old models.




Thanks for this


----------



## hoichi

Quote: 





travelbug said:


> Thanks for this


 
  Right on


----------



## NZtechfreak

OK, so I got two emails from Nick - first was one that he has sent out to all people who have indicated that they want one from the next batch explaining things - he has received the boards and they are presently completing the units now that all parts are received. After that they will all need to go through quality control, and after that they will ship. He hopes that will happen by Nov 2nd, per the websites notice. Second email was just a response to my query confirming that he is OK with me passing all info along.
   
  No idea how many units he has parts for, but I would suggest registering your interest with him so that one is earmarked for you if you are planning on getting one of these. Interest seems very strong right now with confirmation it works in Galaxy S3/Note II and with the Innerfidelity review.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Hmm. Try check your spam mail if not. Seems a lot of people mail from him goes to spam...


 
   
   
  Thanks. We connected a few times via email. As of today, it's a done deal. Looking forward to my new 8610 Op-Amps. I'll look out to buy the tool I need.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> Thanks. We connected a few times via email. As of today, it's a done deal. Looking forward to my new 8610 Op-Amps. I'll look out to buy the tool I need.


 

HERE man, a cheap buy from Amazon. It should fill your needs nicely


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> Thanks. We connected a few times via email. As of today, it's a done deal. Looking forward to my new 8610 Op-Amps. I'll look out to buy the tool I need.


 

 You can also use tweezers lol. I actually have used tweezers when in a pinch and it works quite well .


----------



## ardgedee

I once spent a day stripping socketed PROMs off boards as a pizza-and-beer-money job for a friend of a friend. We had a lot of boards to strip, so we used teaspoons to do it faster--tuck the tip of the spoon under the edge of the chip, press down on the handle, and the chip pops out.

I don't recommend doing this on anything you plan to continue using, such as high quality portable amplifiers.


----------



## zachchen1996

hmm, the HO on my acer laptop is really really good, ABing between using the uha-6s mkii with my gr07's and using them out of the laptops headphone out, I can barely hear a difference, with the uha-6s having only a slight slight edge...


----------



## lee730

That's pretty cool because I've never heard that one before. Generally laptop or PC outs are a complete joke. Also taking into consideration the RMAA tests. Then again I'm really not impressed by the UHA6 MKII DAC section. It's just not for me. It's ok I guess but has nothing at all on the DX100 DAC or my Dacport LX. Even through optical its a far-shot away. The amp section however is another story and that is where the bread and butter is for the UHA6 MKII. To be honest that is the only reason I bought it was for the amp section. The DAC is just superfluous for me.


----------



## Travelbug

zachchen1996 said:


> hmm, the HO on my acer laptop is really really good, ABing between using the uha-6s mkii with my gr07's and using them out of the laptops headphone out, I can barely hear a difference, with the uha-6s having only a slight slight edge...




Wow that's unexpected. You did comment a few pages back that you found the dac of the Leckerton subpar. 
You will be getting the note 2 right? Now I'm eager to find out how this stacks against the built in dac on the note 2 and a custom rom optimized for sound...


----------



## zachchen1996

lee730 said:


> That's pretty cool because I've never heard that one before. Generally laptop our PC outs are a complete joke. Also taking into consideration the RMAA tests. Then again I'm really not impressed by the UHA6 MKII DAC section. It's just not for me. It's ok I guess but has nothing at all on the DX100 DAC or my Dacport LX. Even through optical its a far-shot away. The amp section however is another story and that is where the bread and butter is for the UHA6 MKII. To be honest that is the only reason I bought it was for the amp section. The DAC is just superfluous for me.




Maybe I need to let the amp burn in some more? I agree that the DAC on it really isn't that great.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Maybe I need to let the amp burn in some more?


 

 Could be. What Op-Amp are you using? I think the DAC section sounded even worse to my ears with 209.... Still didn't like it either way.... I'd say after 50  hours of usage the amp should be opening up already. But then again I'm not so sure about the DAC section as I barely used it for 2 hours lol. My DACport LX really started to shine after 200 hours. Same with the DX100.


----------



## zachchen1996

lee730 said:


> Could be. What Op-Amp are you using? I think the DAC section sounded even worse to my ears with 209.... Still didn't like it either way.... I'd say after 50  hours of usage the amp should be opening up already. But then again I'm not so sure about the DAC section as I barely used it for 2 hours lol. My DACport LX really started to shine after 200 hours. Same with the DX100.




209, how is the dacport lx's dac compared to the dx100's?


----------



## lee730

I'm not really sure what to tell you man. Maybe the DAC section does need more burn in time. Try letting it run in with music playing through and a pair of IEMs or headphones plugged in for a week or more and see if it helps. Just both the DAC and that Op-Amp aren't my cup of tea.


----------



## zachchen1996

lee730 said:


> I'm not really sure what to tell you man. Maybe the DAC section does need more burn in time. Try letting it run in with music playing through and a pair of IEMs or headphones plugged in for a week or more and see if it helps. Just both the DAc and that Op-Amp aren't my cup of tea.




Hmm will try that, I haven't really gotten to use the amp that much, so busy with other stuff. I should probably try the other op-amp's too, which one do you like best?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Hmm will try that, I haven't really gotten to use the amp that much, so busy with other stuff. I should probably try the other op-amp's too, which one do you like best?


 
   
  8610 is my favorite followed by 627AP. 627AP is more fun and organic (tube-like). It has a very wide sound stage and a nice amount of depth (focuses more on width IMO but has a decent balance between the two). The bass is more prominent and warm. The mid-range is also more prominent and lush. The treble is smooth, doesn't seem rolled off but more refined and not so jagged.
   
  8610 is very neutral but has clarity emphasis on the mid-range so it makes the mid range really shine through (fleshes out the mid-range). Plus it has a slight hint of warmth which makes the sound very fun and engaging to listen to at the same time without going overboard. The sound stage is decently wide as well but focuses more on depth which is nice. It takes you deep into the recording instead of forcing it on you which I find 209 to do.


----------



## zachchen1996

lee730 said:


> 8610 is my favorite followed by 627AP. 627AP is more fun and organic (tube-like). It has a very wide sound stage and a nice amount of depth (focuses more on width IMO but has a decent balance between the two). The bass is more prominent and warm. The mid-range is also more prominent and lush. The treble is smooth, doesn't seem rolled off but more refined and not so jagged.
> 
> 8610 is very neutral but has clarity emphasis on the mid-range so it make the mid range really shine through (fleshes out the mid-range). Plus it has a slight hint of warmth which makes the sound very fun and engaging to listen to at the same time without going overboard. The sound stage is decently wide as well but focuses more on depth which is nice. It takes you deep into the recording instead of forcing it on you which I find 209 to do.




Hmm sounds interesting, might have to order some to see which ones I like. Where's the order page for the different op-amp's? Can't seem to find them.


----------



## zachchen1996

travelbug said:


> Wow that's unexpected. You did comment a few pages back that you found the dac of the Leckerton subpar.
> You will be getting the note 2 right? Now I'm eager to find out how this stacks against the built in dac on the note 2 and a custom rom optimized for sound...




I'm hoping to get one soon, Verizon is taking forever though, and they got that ugly logo on the home button h34r:


----------



## lee730

This is the cheapest I found Op-Amp 627 AP. You have to buy them in pairs as the UHA6 MKII takes 2 of them.
   
  http://www.mouser.com/search/ProductDetail.aspx?qs=wgAEGBTxy7m7f4VGYjZXVQ%3d%3d&utm_source=findchips&utm_medium=aggregator&utm_campaign=595-OPA627AP&utm_term=627AP
   
  For 8610 I recommend you contact Nick at Leckerton and ask him about it. Remember now buy them in pairs or you're gonna be POD later.


----------



## zachchen1996

lee730 said:


> This is the cheapest I found Op-Amp 627 AP. You have to buy them in pairs as the UHA6 MKII takes 2 of them.
> 
> http://www.mouser.com/search/ProductDetail.aspx?qs=wgAEGBTxy7m7f4VGYjZXVQ%3d%3d&utm_source=findchips&utm_medium=aggregator&utm_campaign=595-OPA627AP&utm_term=627AP
> 
> For 8610 I recommend you contact Nick at Leckerton and ask him about it. Remember now buy them in pairs or you're gonna be POD later.




Alright thanks for the help, 209 maybe too dry for me.


----------



## pdiddypdler

Curious how the UHA-6s compares to the Meier Stepdance/quickstep. Anyone have any experience?

Also can the UHA-6 drive headphones like the hd600 and he400 with ease?

Cheers,


----------



## FlySweep

pdiddypdler said:


> Curious how the UHA-6s compares to the Meier Stepdance/quickstep. Anyone have any experience?
> Also *can the UHA-6 drive headphones like the hd600 and he400 with ease?*
> Cheers,


 
   
  I can't speak for the HE400, but it can drive the HD600 ably.  At full volume on low gain, I'd say it gets to (or slightly below) my average listening volume.. on high gain, there's plenty of headroom to get loud.  It's stays clean and controlled throughout the pot's range, as well.


----------



## pdiddypdler

Quote: 





flysweep said:


> I can't speak for the HE400, but it can drive the HD600 ably.  At full volume on low gain, I'd say it gets to (or slightly below) my average listening volume.. on high gain, there's plenty of headroom to get loud.  It's stays clean and controlled throughout the pot's range, as well.


 
  Good to know. 
   
  Do you use the Objective2 more for home listening? I assume it's better for harder to drive cans. That's another amp I'm considering.


----------



## pdiddypdler

woops - double


----------



## FlySweep

pdiddypdler said:


> Do you use the Objective2 more for home listening? I assume it's better for harder to drive cans. That's another amp I'm considering.


 
   
  I do.  When I'm putting around the house, it's iPhone+O2 (or UHA-6S).  At the desktop.. it's the HD600 w/ the TubeDAC-11.  I prefer to use the O2 (over the UHA-6) with the HD600.. not only cause the O2's low gain drives them better.. but cause the UHA's high gain tends to add a touch of midbass (which the HD600 already have).  Thing is, the UHA articulates the upper frequencies a slight bit better than the O2.
   
  All that being said, you really haven't heard the HD600 until you've run it through a nice tube amp, IMO.  I might be of the rare breed here who loves the colorful sound of tubes just as much as the sound of a really clean, clear, neutral solid state.  With my TubeDAC-11's tube output (using a Zaerix 7DJ8 tube), the HD600 is frighteningly immersive.  Dynamic, liquid, warm, and open.
   
  Sorry to stray off topic.. regarding the O2 vs UHA.. you can't really go wrong with either, IMO.. there's a reason I own both (or rather, haven't got rid of one for the other).  The UHA has a built in DAC, as well.. I almost exclusively use the O2 w/ the ODAC.. that combo is also superb.  Incredibly resolving and clear.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Interesting comment that, I'm also someone who enjoys good tube and solid state sound. I think probably quite a few of us here are like that, despite some of the polarised discussions that go around.


----------



## NZtechfreak

To those of you who have been waiting these are available again at the Leckterton website.


----------



## Nixon

Does anyone know of a UK distributor for this amp or would I have to order it straight from Leckerton?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nixon said:


> Does anyone know of a UK distributor for this amp or would I have to order it straight from Leckerton?


 

 Yep order straight from Leckerton. You can also contact Nick beforehand if necessary. You'll most likely have to pay a bit more for shipping to the UK but honestly the amp is well worth its weight. Consider even ordering some additional OP-Amps so you can play around with the sound. My favorite. is 8610 and 627AP. Op-Amp 209 is stock.


----------



## Shini44

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Yep order straight from Leckerton. You can also contact Nick beforehand if necessary. You'll most likely have to pay a bit more for shipping to the UK but honestly the amp is well worth its weight. Consider even ordering some additional OP-Amps so you can play around with the sound. My favorite. is 8610 and 627AP. Op-Amp 209 is stock.


 

 i agree on the shipping part 33-35$ for some reason O-o" just ordered one with 8610


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





shini44 said:


> i agree on the shipping part 33-35$ for some reason O-o" just ordered one with 8610


 

 He must be shipping to with with tracking. That costs an arm and a leg here in the USA to foreign countries. The cheapest I've found is shipping to China (a bit over $20.00) but to other countries is over $30.00 up to $50+. Now shipping with no confirmation will be significantly cheaper but there is liability in that for the seller and for you.


----------



## gnarlsagan

Ordered with 8610.


----------



## lee730

Good luck with it. Hope you enjoy it as much as I do .


----------



## xinghui0711

I have the same concerns with choosing op-amp too.
  Seems like AD8610 is superior? I mainly listen to Japanese songs( pop and original sound track)
  Will be using it with diymod iPod. Any suggestion?


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> I have the same concerns with choosing op-amp too.
> Seems like AD8610 is superior? I mainly listen to Japanese songs( pop and original sound track)
> Will be using it with diymod iPod. Any suggestion?


 
   
  There is no superior nor best opamp by default. It all depends on your overall setup (mainly your headphone but also others) as well as your sonic preference.
   
  This is why Nick offers 3 different options for opamps and there are many other available out there.


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





uelover said:


> There is no superior nor best opamp by default. It all depends on your overall setup (mainly your headphone but also others) as well as your sonic preference.
> 
> This is why Nick offers 3 different options for opamps and there are many other available out there.


 
   Almost all of my headphones are Audio Technica... but I don't really know what the exact kind of sound signature that I like. The UHA-6S MK2 has 4 option: AD8610 OPA209 AD797 OP627.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> Almost all of my headphones are Audio Technica... but I don't really know what the exact kind of sound signature that I like. The UHA-6S MK2 has 4 option: AD8610 OPA209 AD797 OP627.


 
   
  Hmm I am using ATH W3000ANV and ESW10 and both work very well with the OPA627, so much so that I didn't have any desire to want to try other opamps. Not sure which ATH are you using though.
   
  Getting the UHA6SMKII fitted with OPA627 directly from Nick is very expensive. You may want to first order the UHA6SMKII with any of the other opamps. If you don't like them, you can fall back on the OPA627 later.


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Hmm I am using ATH W3000ANV and ESW10 and both work very well with the OPA627, so much so that I didn't have any desire to want to try other opamps. Not sure which ATH are you using though.
> 
> Getting the UHA6SMKII fitted with OPA627 directly from Nick is very expensive. You may want to first order the UHA6SMKII with any of the other opamps. If you don't like them, you can fall back on the OPA627 later.


 
  I got CK100PRO CKM1000 ES55 ESW9 A700, also a pair of Yuin Pk1. Thanks, I will try AD8610 first and then get OPA627 later    OPA627 usually is about 18-20 bucks I believe.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> Almost all of my headphones are Audio Technica... but I don't really know what the exact kind of sound signature that I like. The UHA-6S MK2 has 4 option: AD8610 OPA209 AD797 OP627.


 

 Generally speaking you want to find a good balance between your Amp and your headphones. While others may not agree with me I find Op-Amp 209 to be on the bright side. Treble sticks out that much more to my ears and it gets fatiguing. So I say stay clear of pairing sources or IEMs that are already bright with that Op-Amp. But then again there are others who will love that type of presentation. It comes down to your preferences. I say 8610 is the happy medium and 627 is more on the fun side. But I much prefer 8610 and 627 to 209.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Generally speaking you want to find a good balance between your Amp and your headphones. While others may not agree with me I find Op-Amp 209 to be on the bright side.


 
   
  If one generally prefer the warm sound then one may find the OPA209 to be 'bright', as of many who find a neutral sounding phone 'bright' due to the less accentuated lows and a more accurate representation of the highs without any roll-off.
   
  I will use the OPA209 if I am doing audio mixing and the OPA627 for music listening.


----------



## zachchen1996

has anyone tried the uha-6s mkii with a lcd3? Is it able to drive them well?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





uelover said:


> If one generally prefer the warm sound then one may find the OPA209 to be 'bright', as of many who find a neutral sounding phone 'bright' due to the less accentuated lows and a more accurate representation of the highs without any roll-off.
> 
> I will use the OPA209 if I am doing audio mixing and the OPA627 for music listening.


 

 Thing is UElover Op amp 8610s treble isn't rolled off and is quite neutral. So I think there's more to it than meets the eye in this case.


----------



## uelover

The opa209 to my ears is never bright. I have not heard the ad8610 to comment about its 'neutrality'.


----------



## gnarlsagan

Just in case people didn't see the blog post on op-amps it's here: http://www.leckertonaudio.com/2012/11/choosing-output-op-amps/.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





uelover said:


> The opa209 to my ears is never bright. I have not heard the ad8610 to comment about its 'neutrality'.


 

 Well we all do hear things differently. Maybe I'm just getting fatigued mixed with bright but I associate the two in this case. At least from what I'm hearing that added clarity is making the treble that much more fleshed out and fatiguing for me, the digital artifacts in the recording could also be playing a roll in this as this OP amp really makes that apparent.. A nice benefit however is I tend to listen at even lower volumes due to this on this particular OP Amp but at the same time it also takes away some of the enjoyment factor. Feed a poorly mastered track to this Op Amp and it's heartlessly destroys it lol.


----------



## zachchen1996

lee730 said:


> Well we all do hear things differently. Maybe I'm just getting fatigued mixed with bright but I associate the two in this case. At least from what I'm hearing that added clarity is making the treble that much more fleshed out and fatiguing for me, the digital artifacts in the recording could also be playing a roll in this as this OP amp really makes that apparent.. A nice benefit however is I tend to listen at even lower volumes due to this on this particular OP Amp but at the same time it also takes away some of the enjoyment factor. Feed a poorly mastered track to this Op Amp and it's heartlessly destroys it lol.




Lee, what source do you usually pair your uha-6s mkii with? Because I use the 209 and I am not hearing any crazy detailing and brightness, though it could be due to the not so great dac in the uha-6s mkii and the gr07s which aren't too detailed.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Lee, what source do you usually pair your uha-6s mkii with? Because I use the 209 and I am not hearing any crazy detailing and brightness, though it could be due to the not so great dac in the uha-6s mkii and the gr07s which aren't too detailed.


 

 Pretty much with everything that I throw at it from the DX100 to the DACport LX. The fatigue is more so my problem with it than anything else. The presentation otherwise isn't that bad but still does sound a bit unnatural and artificial to my ears (kinda like watching blue ray movies, looks good but you know it's not real lol). Strangely enough my T1 amp seems to have more treble extension on it yet doesn't give me that fatigue like the UHA6 does with 209. So I'm puzzled why this is...


----------



## Kendoji

So I've had my UHA-6S.MKII for a couple months now (with 627 opamps) and it's just awesome.  Together with my new V-MODA M100s I feel like I have a truly great transportable rig, and at least for the moment don't need to obsess about any further purchases.  I've also experimented with feeding the Leckerton from the tube output of my TubeDAC 11 at home - so many options, and so little time!


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Well we all do hear things differently. Maybe I'm just getting fatigued mixed with bright but I associate the two in this case. At least from what I'm hearing that added clarity is making the treble that much more fleshed out and fatiguing for me, the digital artifacts in the recording could also be playing a roll in this as this OP amp really makes that apparent.. A nice benefit however is I tend to listen at even lower volumes due to this on this particular OP Amp but at the same time it also takes away some of the enjoyment factor. Feed a poorly mastered track to this Op Amp and it's heartlessly destroys it lol.


 
   
  Have you tried on better recordings? Sounds like it is an issue with your songs rather than the opamp which is being true to its source.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





kendoji said:


> I've also experimented with feeding the Leckerton from the tube output of my TubeDAC 11 at home - so many options, and so little time!


 
   
  I connect the lineout from my desktop tube DAC to the Leckerton via a RCA to 3.5mm cable and the sound is magnificent! So much better than using its internal DAC.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Have you tried on better recordings? Sounds like it is an issue with your songs rather than the opamp which is being true to its source.


 

 Yeah I have. I'm just pointing out on bad recording its just that much worse. There are some tracks where it excels at but not many IMO. It's kinda like having a boutique headphone that only excels at certain genres. Just it's not my cup of tea nor is it my favorite on this amp. But to each his own .


----------



## shotgunshane

I have zero treble fatigue and have never thought the 209 sounds bright. I think the uha-6 I own is the most transparent amp I've heard. It basically removes itself from my audio chain without adding color. This is what bring me more enjoyment to my music. I also don't think the T1 amp has better treble extension. Just throwing my counter opinion out there, since the treble fatigue and brightness opinion is oft repeated.


----------



## xinghui0711

Nick has not reply my email yet since last week... Kinda strange.


----------



## shotgunshane

Check your spam folder. This seems to get mentioned every week. He responds pretty quickly. Not sure why his emails are going to so many spam folders.


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Check your spam folder. This seems to get mentioned every week. He responds pretty quickly. Not sure why his emails are going to so many spam folders.


 
  I did check all the emails.


----------



## shotgunshane

xinghui0711 said:


> I did check all the emails.




Did you use the contact form on the site or email direct. If the form, try emailing direct: nick@leckertonaudio.com


----------



## Shini44

*"Leckerton Audio just sent you a partial refund of $25.85 USD for your purchase."* paid like 35.75$ to ship to USA hehe seems like they did correct it now ^^ i think this is the best portable AMP atm


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





shini44 said:


> *"Leckerton Audio just sent you a partial refund of $25.85 USD for your purchase."* paid like 35.75$ to ship to USA hehe seems like they did correct it now ^^ i think this is the best portable AMP atm


 

 That's sweet. Means he may have charged you over to ensure shipping was covered and just refunded you the diff. Most companies don't do that in this situation and will actually milk you for shipping. A very common thing here in Hawaii I've noticed.


----------



## uelover

shini44 said:


> *"Leckerton Audio just sent you a partial refund of $25.85 USD for your purchase."* paid like 35.75$ to ship to USA hehe seems like they did correct it now ^^ i think this is the best portable AMP atm




Hahah being best not by its merit but because the seller refunded you? p


----------



## NZtechfreak

Got shipping notification today for mine with the 627 opamps. Looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Hiyono

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> has anyone tried the uha-6s mkii with a lcd3? Is it able to drive them well?


 
   
  I'll give it a try later tonight.  I have the 6s mkii and the LCD-3.


----------



## burrrcub

I received my AD8610 opamps yesterday but my screwdrivers are crap and I can't open my unit unless I want to strip the screws


----------



## Shini44

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Hahah being best not by its merit but because the seller refunded you? p


 

 nah all is going for it now and was waiting for the stock like crazy  even i did XD so i think it is the best atm am i right? Hope this AMP be the best with Treble though


----------



## jhelsas

How fast does leckerton ship once payed?
   
  I'm in interested in both UHA4 and UHA6-S mk2, but I haven't found a direct comparison between them.
  How does the UHA-6S mkii fares against sub US$ 350 dac/amps combo(that's what I'm looking for), like the  ibasso D6 and D12?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





jhelsas said:


> How fast does leckerton ship once payed?
> 
> I'm in interested in both UHA4 and UHA6-S mk2, but I haven't found a direct comparison between them.
> How does the UHA-6S mkii fares against sub US$ 350 dac/amps combo(that's what I'm looking for), like the  ibasso D6 and D12?


 

 The UHA6 MKII is superior to my DX100 amp. At least from what I have been told the DX100 amp is superior to the D12.


----------



## jhelsas

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> The UHA6 MKII is superior to my DX100 amp. At least from what I have been told the DX100 amp is superior to the D12.


 

  As an DAC+amp, how does it compare to the DX100?
   
  Also, the same question for the Xonar STX if possible


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





jhelsas said:


> As an DAC+amp, how does it compare to the DX100?
> 
> Also, the same question for the Xonar STX if possible


 

 The DAC section isn't even comparable at all, the DX100 Sabre DAC just crushes it. Only the Amp section is comparable. I feel the amp section is an upgrade over the DX100 internal amp section. But synergy wise I am more likely to use the T1 amp with it. Unless I want lots of musicality then I'll use Op Amp 627AP with the UHA6. Pretty much depends on my mood but generally I'll stick with the T1 on the DX100.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> The DAC section isn't even comparable at all, the DX100 Sabre DAC just crushes it. Only the Amp section is comparable. I feel the amp section is an upgrade over the DX100 internal amp section. But synergy wise I am more likely to use the T1 amp with it. Unless I want lots of musicality then I'll use Op Amp 627AP with the UHA6. Pretty much depends on my mood but generally I'll stick with the T1 on the DX100.


 

 Hmph, we should all flood Nicks email begging him to put out a UHA6 MKIII that utilizes the same Sabre DAC the DX100 utilizes. Now that would be a crazy all in one combo.


----------



## lee730

That would be nice but the implementation is also gonna play a big roll in the final sound. Not saying Nick makes bad combos but not really sure if he'd be able to pull it off getting the most of the Sabre DAC. But I'd be all game if he could .
   
  Yeah I just went back to Nicks site and they are indeed selling 8610 as standard again . Guess Nick hears it as I do . I think one big reason though is because of the interference from portable devices.


----------



## DTrewwye

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Hmph, we should all flood Nicks email begging him to put out a UHA6 MKIII that utilizes the same Sabre DAC the DX100 utilizes. Now that would be a crazy all in one combo.


 

 And imagine the size increase of x4 for proper implementation!  Won't be as portable D:


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Hmph, we should all flood Nicks email begging him to put out a UHA6 MKIII that utilizes the same Sabre DAC the DX100 utilizes. Now that would be a crazy all in one combo.


 
   
  His day job is at Cirrus Devices so I don't think he'll be changing the DAC component.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> His day job is at Cirrus Devices so I don't think he'll be changing the DAC component.


 

 Pretty much that is the only weak-point of his amp. Not saying that's its bad by any means but just not comparable to other offering in terms of sound quality. Still the DAC section is noticeably better than anything from ipod or your mainstream devices. We can all dream though .


----------



## DGriff0400

what it really has going for it is the number of onnections a well.so good multi-purpose device


----------



## FACSman

I like my uha-6s-mkii better than my RSA Predator.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





facsman said:


> I like my uha-6s-mkii better than my RSA Predator.


 

 That's quite a feat since the predator goes for what? $475.00 lol. Then again at the same time I'm not surprised at all this amp crushes other $500+ amps. It's a great value for the money.


----------



## jhelsas

Quote: 





facsman said:


> I like my uha-6s-mkii better than my RSA Predator.


 

  For real?
   
  The predator and the intruder were 2 that I was considering buying, besides the leckerton

 How the UHA-6S mk2 goes against the RSA predator as a dac/amp combo(not just as an amp)?


----------



## FACSman

Quote: 





jhelsas said:


> How the UHA-6S mk2 goes against the RSA predator as a dac/amp combo(not just as an amp)?


 
  Haven't focused on the DAC aspect because I'm tooooooooooooooooooo chicken to root my source (iPhone 4s). 
   
  But I will tell you this; at 9 o'clock on the Leck running flat & high gain with Smeggy or Westy, sounds perfectly fabulous to me.


----------



## jhelsas

Quote: 





facsman said:


> Haven't focused on the DAC aspect because I'm tooooooooooooooooooo chicken to root my source (iPhone 4s).
> 
> But I will tell you this; at 9 o'clock on the Leck running flat & high gain with Smeggy or Westy, sounds perfectly fabulous to me.


 

  By smeggy you mean the thunderpants, moded fostex t50rp ?
   
  I don't have any idea what a Westy is, sorry, i'm still new to all this.
   
  Don't you have a computer to do this test for me, please ^^?


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





facsman said:


> Haven't focused on the DAC aspect because I'm tooooooooooooooooooo chicken to root my source (iPhone 4s).
> 
> But I will tell you this; at 9 o'clock on the Leck running flat & high gain with Smeggy or Westy, sounds perfectly fabulous to me.


 
    Well... Thats sounds like a big value to me. I'll probably get my units very soon. Can't Wait!


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





facsman said:


> I like my uha-6s-mkii better than my RSA Predator.


 
   
  Quote: 





lee730 said:


> That's quite a feat since the predator goes for what? $475.00 lol. Then again at the same time I'm not surprised at all this amp crushes other $500+ amps. It's a great value for the money.


 
   
  I have the UHA-6S (first generation) and the RSA SR-71B. I can't honestly say either is better: I consider them peers, sonically. They sound different because they were designed with different goals in mind. Each has their own strengths with different music and equipment.
   
  Considering the Leckerton is half the price of the RSA and also includes a DAC, I think it's a stone cold deal.


----------



## gnarlsagan

ardgedee said:


> I have the UHA-6S (first generation) and the RSA SR-71B. I can't honestly say either is better: I consider them peers, sonically. They sound different because they were designed with different goals in mind. Each has their own strengths with different music and equipment.
> 
> Considering the Leckerton is half the price of the RSA and also includes a DAC, I think it's a stone cold deal.




Is one of them not transparent?


----------



## FACSman

Quote: 





jhelsas said:


> By smeggy you mean the thunderpants, moded fostex t50rp ?
> 
> I don't have any idea what a Westy is, sorry, i'm still new to all this.
> 
> Don't you have a computer to do this test for me, please ^^?


 
  Right on the Smeggy; Westy is an IEM - Westone W4R with Chris_Himself Recable Mod.
   
  I do have a laptop but dnk how to bypass it's internal DAC...


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





facsman said:


> Right on the Smeggy; Westy is an IEM - Westone W4R with Chris_Himself Recable Mod.
> 
> I do have a laptop but dnk how to bypass it's internal DAC...


 

 Plug your UHA6 MKII into your laptop via UBS. That will allow you to bypass the DAC and you plug into your UHA6 MKII via the HO to use its DAC. If  your PC also has Optical or Coaxil you can do it  this way as well but get 24/96 support. On USB you are limited to 16/44 or 16/48. One of those.


----------



## gnarlsagan

Listening to the UHA now with the ER-6. So so nice. And it's such a compact and efficiently designed machine too. Very happy with this purchase.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





gnarlsagan said:


> Is one of them not transparent?


 
   
  The RSA has a smoother, liquid sound and incredibly wide soundstage. The Leckerton is colder, with a slight grit to the sound and has a comparatively narrow soundstage. It's slightly misleading to say one is stereotypically tubelike and one is stereotypically transistor-like, but it should give you some idea of the difference in character. There are times when the RSA seems mushy and lacks impact, and times when the Leckerton sounds harsh.
   
  Given the appropriate source and headphones, the RSA is better than the Leckerton. There's real magic going on when the Heir Audio 4.A is paired with the RSA with a balanced cable; I find it easy to get lost in any good music with this combination. On the other hand, I've got a new pair of IEMs for which the RSA sounds kind of bland and the Leckerton is a better fit.
   
  There isn't really such a thing as perfect fidelity, because all equipment errs in some way, and errors tend to be additive. What interests me is achieving a high quality of audio reproduction that makes the music believable and immersive, and there are many ways to do that.
   
  Like I said, I consider these amps peers, each with their strengths. They complement each other well and I have no intention of getting rid of either of them. That Leckerton can design a compact portable amp that performs at this level for less than $300 is a remarkable feat; I've heard my share of big-ticket desktop and home audio systems that fail to be as engaging.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> The RSA has a smoother, liquid sound and incredibly wide soundstage. The Leckerton is colder, with a slight grit to the sound and has a comparatively narrow soundstage. It's slightly misleading to say one is stereotypically tubelike and one is stereotypically transistor-like, but it should give you some idea of the difference in character. There are times when the RSA seems mushy and lacks impact, and times when the Leckerton sounds harsh.


 
   
  That is with OPA209 yeah?


----------



## DannyBai

I decided to try out the 627 op amp today and took apart the Leckerton.  When I looked at the 209 that's in there, it's way smaller than the 627 and it looks like it's soldered in.  I don't think I'll be trying out the 627's and if someone wants to buy them, let me know.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I decided to try out the 627 op amp today and took apart the Leckerton.  When I looked at the 209 that's in there, it's way smaller than the 627 and it looks like it's soldered in.  I don't think I'll be trying out the 627's and if someone wants to buy them, let me know.


 
   
  It is not way smaller than the 627 nor is it soldered on. Did you buy the wrong 627?
   
  This image is taken from the first post:
   

   
  The entire dark green squarish 'board' is to be treated as a whole and removed altogether. Then, you will find the sockets underneath it that will fit the 8 feets of the OPA627


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





uelover said:


> It is not way smaller than the 627 nor is it soldered on. Did you buy the wrong 627?


 
   I bought the one lee shared the link to from mouser.  I'll post pics later on when I attempt to strip the screws one more time to open the unit.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I bought the one lee shared the link to from mouser.  I'll post pics later on when I attempt to strip the screws one more time to open the unit.


 
   
  None of the UHA-6S MKII are shipped with the opamps soldered on I believe.
   
  Also, do remember the alignment of the original opamp as wrong alignment of the opamp may cause some damage...


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I decided to try out the 627 op amp today and took apart the Leckerton.  When I looked at the 209 that's in there, it's way smaller than the 627 and it looks like it's soldered in.  I don't think I'll be trying out the 627's and if someone wants to buy them, let me know.


 

 DannyBai 627AP is noticeably bigger looking than 209 and 8610. Actually 8610 and 209 have their own boards while 627 is a big chip with pins attached to it. Use a pair of tweezers or a dip extractor and gently pull up under the 209 chips. You'll want to stick the tweezers under the gap and gently wiggle them up and out of the board. As I said earlier with 627AP you will have to slightly bend the pins inward so that they are facing more so straight down instead of like a triangle shape. Very easy to do and once you've done this just gently work them into the pin holes and pushes them all the way down. Make sure to match up the right position on the board though. If you look closely at Op-Amp 209 you'll see a square solder mark. Make sure to have the circle mark on Op-Amp 627AP match the same direction. Also don't worry about 627AP not fitting. Nick purposely pointed me to these chips. I wouldn't give you the wrong directions . They work for me they should work for you.
   
  I'll upload some pictures to make this idiot proof (not meant as an insult .


----------



## ardgedee

uelover said:


> That is with OPA209 yeah?




I've only ever heard my UHA-6 with its stock 8610. I have other op-amps to experiment with, including the OPA209 and 627, but haven't had time yet to swap in any of them.


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks lee.  Pictures are fantastic.  It is definitely dummy proof and I need that.  No insult taken.


----------



## seekadds

I ordered this. I love you guys and hate you guys at the same time.


----------



## ardgedee

"Welcome to Head-Fi. Sorry about your wallet." Did you not see that etched into the stone lintel you walked under as you came here?


----------



## FACSman

Got GAS - "Gear Acquisition Syndrome"?


----------



## lee730

AKA Upgradeitis .


----------



## seekadds

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> "Welcome to Head-Fi. Sorry about your wallet." Did you not see that etched into the stone lintel you walked under as you came here?


 
   
  I am trying to move towards having DAC/Amp components do one job: transparency. Any coloration that I want will be left up to my 'phones themselves, and maybe EQ down the road. This Leckerton looks like it's very transparent. I also like how versatile it is. It can pair with almost any source as input, and it can pair with IEM's and full-sized cans at the output. The only thing I can think of that I would like is a line-level output, to truly be used as a DAC only. But if it's as good as y'all say it is, then its headphone out should suit just as well, similar to Sansa players.
   
  Plus, I really like what Nick is doing with this brand. He is being very straightforward and cooperative with his customers, and providing useful measurements. 
   
  Oh who am I kidding. Yes, I've got the "GAS."


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





seekadds said:


> I am trying to move towards having DAC/Amp components do one job: transparency. Any coloration that I want will be left up to my 'phones themselves, and maybe EQ down the road. This Leckerton looks like it's very transparent. I also like how versatile it is. It can pair with almost any source as input, and it can pair with IEM's and full-sized cans at the output. The only thing I can think of that I would like is a line-level output, to truly be used as a DAC only. But if it's as good as y'all say it is, then its headphone out should suit just as well, similar to Sansa players.
> 
> Plus, I really like what Nick is doing with this brand. He is being very straightforward and cooperative with his customers, and providing useful measurements.
> 
> Oh who am I kidding. Yes, I've got the "GAS."


 

 It's kinda funny because I find the extreme transparency it adds to be Op Amps 209s very own flavor or color as you will. Because in reality it doesn't sound natural to my ears. Still has it's benefits on certain tracks though .


----------



## jhelsas

I'm a complete modding noob, I'm not understanding one bit of this op-amp choice that you are mentioning, and many people coment.
   
  Do you people have any reference about it? i.e., how to choose the opamp, that the diference they make, etc?
   
  This is not the first thread that I read about it (ex: the PA XM6 thread had all that discussion too), but if I'm to choose somethink like the UHA-6S mk2, I better know what to choose.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





jhelsas said:


> I'm a complete modding noob, I'm not understanding one bit of this op-amp choice that you are mentioning, and many people coment.
> 
> Do you people have any reference about it? i.e., how to choose the opamp, that the difference they make, etc?
> 
> This is not the first thread that I read about it (ex: the PA XM6 thread had all that discussion too), but if I'm to choose somethink like the UHA-6S mk2, I better know what to choose.


 
   
  Go to Leckertonaudio.com and read the recommendations given by Nick. Both he and I think 8610 is the way to go but depending on your needs there are also other alternatives including 209. If the manufacturer of the amp recommends 8610 there is a good reason behind it.


----------



## FACSman

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Go to Leckertonaudio.com and read the recommendations given by Nick.


 
   
  http://www.leckertonaudio.com/2012/11/choosing-output-op-amps/


----------



## ardgedee

jhelsas said:


> IThis is not the first thread that I read about it (ex: the PA XM6 thread had all that discussion too), but if I'm to choose somethink like the UHA-6S mk2, I better know what to choose.




Start with the default. The amp designer will have done the research and testing necessary to determine which part will provide the best performance for the broadest variety of people.

Then, after you've used it for a while and formed your own opinions regarding its strengths and weaknesses with your equipment and music, start your own collection of op-amps to use with it.


----------



## seekadds

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Start with the default. The amp designer will have done the research and testing necessary to determine which part will provide the best performance for the broadest variety of people.
> Then, after you've used it for a while and formed your own opinions regarding its strengths and weaknesses with your equipment and music, start your own collection of op-amps to use with it.


 
   
  I can see how someone considering buying this unit would stroll in here looking for reviews/impressions, then get confused by all the op-amp talk. Op-amp rolling is just one (minor to me) feature of this amazing device! But I can sympathize with the tinkerers who love to play around with their gear, so maybe we need a separate op-amp rolling thread. 
   
  I agree though, if you go to Leckerton's website, he clearly explains why he recommends the default chip.


----------



## jhelsas

Quote: 





seekadds said:


> I can see how someone considering buying this unit would stroll in here looking for reviews/impressions, then get confused by all the op-amp talk. Op-amp rolling is just one (minor to me) feature of this amazing device! But I can sympathize with the tinkerers who love to play around with their gear, so maybe we need a separate op-amp rolling thread.
> 
> I agree though, if you go to Leckerton's website, he clearly explains why he recommends the default chip.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





> I agree though, if you go to Leckerton's website, he clearly explains why he recommends the default chip.
> Originally Posted by *ardgedee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Quote: 





facsman said:


> http://www.leckertonaudio.com/2012/11/choosing-output-op-amps/


 
   
   
  Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Go to Leckertonaudio.com and read the recommendations given by Nick. Both he and I think 8610 is the way to go but depending on your needs there are also other alternatives including 209. If the manufacturer of the amp recommends 8610 there is a good reason behind it.


 
   


     Read it, got it and thinking.
   
  I was thinking on buying a portable dac/amp to use in both laptop and work, when I out of home (which is quite often for long periods of time), and which I wanted to be an upgrade over both my fiio e7 and my galaxy S player (that's the reason I discarted the fiio e17 after I read people reporting that the e17 was not better than a Galaxy player voodoo'ed like mine).
   
  Originaly  I wanted to stay < US$ 300, but I almost drifted to US$ 600+, but as far as I can see, the UHA-6S is one hell of a contender for the money, and I'm realy considering it. I wanted to change my desktop rig from a Xonar STX to something that I'm not sure yet, but I wanted to keep the total budget under US$ 1000, for sure under US$ 1200, so I was thinking something like US$ 300 for portable dac/amp and US$ 700 for a desktop dac + amp(Schiit Bifrost + Asgard? ,  still researching).
   
  Although I woundn't be using it with hard to drive headphones, mostly iems and maybe a DT880-250 ohms, so sheer power wouldn't be my primary need, but I do want transparency, neutrality, good usb dac, and if possibly 24/96 support (either over usb or over spdif), and prefereably transportability. A line-out from the dac/amp would be a huge plus.
   
  I considered before also the RSA predator and the Practical Devices XM6, but someone mentioned here that the predator wasn't strictly better than the UHA-6S(at least the amp section, don't know about as a dac/amp combo), so I'm really leaning towards the Leckerton.
   
  Well, thanks everybody for the coments, it have been helping me a lot


----------



## seekadds

Quote: 





jhelsas said:


> Read it, got it and thinking.
> 
> Originaly  I wanted to stay < US$ 300, but I almost drifted to US$ 600+, but as far as I can see, the UHA-6S is one hell of a contender for the money, and I'm realy considering it. I wanted to change my desktop rig from a Xonar STX to something that I'm not sure yet, but I wanted to keep the total budget under US$ 1000, for sure under US$ 1200, so I was thinking something like US$ 300 for portable dac/amp and US$ 700 for a desktop dac + amp(Schiit Bifrost + Asgard? ,  still researching).
> 
> ...


 
   
  Grats on your purchase! I recommend Audiolab M-DAC, JDS labs O2+ODAC, or Cambridge DacMagic Plus for desktop versions of the Leckerton UHA-6s.mkII.


----------



## jhelsas

Quote: 





seekadds said:


> Grats on your purchase! I recommend Audiolab M-DAC, JDS labs O2+ODAC, or Cambridge DacMagic Plus for desktop versions of the Leckerton UHA-6s.mkII.


 

 Wait, Wait, I haven't bought anything (*Yet *)
   
  But thanks for the references, I'll search them too.
  The JDS labs O2+ODAC is for under US$ 300, isn't it?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Ok here's a very stupid question, when on Leckerton how the heck do you choose extra op amps for the MKII? I'm looking at the Leckerton site and can't make heads nor tails on the options available. Should one pick the option of local bypass capacitor pads between pins 4 and 8 or the option of local bypass capacitor pads between pins 4 and 7. Does it even matter? Since I'm posting this and confusing everyone should the No bypass section be selected or should the other selections be selected?


----------



## lee730

I don't understand what you area talking about? If you want to have extra Op Amp you have to contact Nick and arrange for it and pay him via paypal.


----------



## DigitalFreak

If you go HERE and scroll down to the bottom you'll see what I'm talking about. I like your idea better though email to Nick it shall be


----------



## lee730

lol now I know what you mean. Looks to be making things much harder than they have to be . I say better to contact him still and inquire about the Op-Amps you are interested in. I figured 8610, 627AP and 209 were the best choices.


----------



## FACSman

http://www.leckertonaudio.com/products/uha-6s-mkii/
   
  Please see under: [size=11.666666030883789px]Output Op-amps:[/size]
   
  [size=11.666666030883789px]Or:[/size]
   
  [size=11.666666030883789px]_If you have a custom op-amp request, please _​[/size][size=11.666666030883789px]_contact us_​[/size][size=11.666666030883789px]_ for availability._​[/size]


----------



## jhelsas

Quote: 





facsman said:


> Right on the Smeggy; Westy is an IEM - Westone W4R with Chris_Himself Recable Mod.
> 
> I do have a laptop but dnk how to bypass it's internal DAC...


 

  How much diference did you notice from the stock cables for the Chris_Himself cable?
   
  They are not too expensive, but I'm a bit skeptical about the benefits of exchanging cables. (I do have the W4R, but I purchased it with the "broken cable, change cable, don't loose earphone" mindset).


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Ok here's a very stupid question, when on Leckerton how the heck do you choose extra op amps for the MKII? I'm looking at the Leckerton site and can't make heads nor tails on the options available. Should one pick the option of local bypass capacitor pads between pins 4 and 8 or the option of local bypass capacitor pads between pins 4 and 7. Does it even matter? Since I'm posting this and confusing everyone should the No bypass section be selected or should the other selections be selected?


 
   
  Yeah, email Nick. He stocks some op-amps that aren't compatible with the UHA-6 and UHA-4, so it's better to arrange a purchase through him rather than go random on the website.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Hey ardgedee, is there such a thing as a small plastic carry case designed to store different op-amps with? I'm going to be in dire need of a good storage solution that will keep op amps from getting mixed up and lost or damaged?


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Hey ardgedee, is there such a thing as a small plastic carry case designed to store different op-amps with? I'm going to be in dire need of a good storage solution that will keep op amps from getting mixed up and lost or damaged?


 
   
  The chips I got from Nick were in small cardboard boxes, mounted on antistatic foam. Keep those in a safe place, with whatever you use for storing other small electronic accessories like plug adaptors, spare cables, and extra eartips. Don't let them bang around since you can bend the legs or crush the chips.


----------



## zachchen1996

What are the differences between 209 and the 8610? I might want to try the 8610.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> The chips I got from Nick were in small cardboard boxes, mounted on antistatic foam. Keep those in a safe place, with whatever you use for storing other small electronic accessories like plug adaptors, spare cables, and extra eartips. Don't let them bang around since you can bend the legs or crush the chips.


 

 I usually keep my spare plugs adapters eartips etc stored away in a shoe box under my bed


----------



## ardgedee

That should be good. The cardboard boxes that the chips are shipped in are meant for storage. Use 'em to store whichever op-amps you're not using.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> What are the differences between 209 and the 8610? I might want to try the 8610.


 

 209 is a transparency monster. Depending on my mood and tracks it can be a very good OP-Amp but for general listening it just goes over the top and I get fatigued so not my go to Op-Amp. Generally speaking it is neutral but the transparency it brings is it's very own form of color IMO. It's not natural to my ears at least but does make for an interesting sound.
   
  8610 is for the most part neutral. It has a hint of warmth which adds musicality to the sound. The presentation is focused more on depth opposed to a wide sound stage. There is decent width to the sound stage but depth is this Op-Amps main focus. Now regarding the extreme transparency Op-Amp 209 adds to its sound (particularly to the treble IMO), Op-Amp 8610 adds this type of emphasis more so on its mid-range. It's not as extreme or over the top but makes the mid-range very noticeable. It adds clarity emphasis on the mids which really helps to flesh them out. This is why this Op-Amp is my favorite as I believe the music is in the mids.


----------



## zachchen1996

lee730 said:


> 209 is a transparency monster. Depending on my mood and tracks it can be a very good OP-Amp but for general listening it just goes over the top and I get fatigued so not my go to Op-Amp. Generally speaking it is neutral but the transparency it brings is it's very own form of color IMO. It's not natural to my ears at least but does make for an interesting sound.
> 
> 8610 is for the most part neutral. It has a hint of warmth which adds musicality to the sound. The presentation is focused more on depth opposed to a wide sound stage. There is decent width to the sound stage but depth is this Op-Amps main focus. Now regarding the extreme transparency Op-Amp 209 adds to its sound (particularly to the treble IMO), Op-Amp 8610 adds this type of emphasis more so on its mid-range. It's not as extreme or over the top but makes the mid-range very noticeable. It adds clarity emphasis on the mids which really helps to flesh them out. This is why this Op-Amp is my favorite as I believe the music is in the mids.




I have to agree with you on music being in the mids, but does the 8610, being less detailed that the 209 come out to be a bit muffled or muddy in comparison to the 209?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> I have to agree with you on music being in the mids, but does the 8610, being less detailed that the 209 come out to be a bit muffled or muddy in comparison to the 209?


 

 I don't see it as being less detailed. The presentation is different. Overall it's a neutral Op-Amp. 627AP would be less detailed due to the treble appearing to be somewhat rolled off. But what that Op-Amp makes up for is detail in its mids and bass. So 627AP would be the most musical of them all while 8610 has qualities of both sounds IMO without going overboard on either.


----------



## zachchen1996

lee730 said:


> I don't see it as being less detailed. The presentation is different. Overall it's a neutral Op-Amp. 627AP would be less detailed due to the treble appearing to be somewhat rolled off. But what that Op-Amp makes up for is detail in its mids and bass. So 627AP would be the most musical of them all while 8610 has qualities of both sounds IMO without going overboard on either.




I see, but less sound stage from the 8610 is going to be a problem though.


----------



## zachchen1996

Does anyone own the he-400 and he-500? Was wondering if the uha-6s mkii could properly drive them both well.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> I see, but less sound stage from the 8610 is going to be a problem though.


 

 Less width but more depth to the sound stage. Different presentations. With more depth you are taken deeper into the recording.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Less width but more depth to the sound stage. Different presentations. With more depth you are taken deeper into the recording.


 
   
  Like entering into a tunnel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  j/k


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Like entering into a tunnel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 A very euphoric tunnel . Maybe you can get your hands on a pair? I think it really combines good qualities of both 209 and 627 .


----------



## FACSman

I just started using the new cable last weekend; need at least 100 hours of BURN-IN for " Optimal Sound Quality".
   
  That's what the enclosed card said.


----------



## FACSman

Above is in response to "jhelsas" question.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> A very euphoric tunnel . Maybe you can get your hands on a pair? I think it really combines good qualities of both 209 and 627 .


 
   
  I would if the shipping from Nick doesn't cost that much. Haha.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Does anyone own the he-400 and he-500? Was wondering if the uha-6s mkii could properly drive them both well.


 
   
  It should. They're not hard to drive, as full-sized headphones go.
   
  The HE-400 was specifically designed to be drivable by phones and portable media players, so the Leckertons should have no problem. The HE-500 is more demanding, but it should still be easier to drive than many of Sennheiser's or Beyerdynamics' cans.
   
  Most orthodynamics are neither more nor less efficient than most open-back dynamic headphones. The HE-6 can be very demanding and that's established a particular kind of reputation for orthos of being power hungry. (Even the HE-6 will also sound okay through a portable amp -- it just won't have a lot of dynamic range).


----------



## dan_can

I've got a pair of opa627BP. Can they be used in this amp?
   
  Wish there was amp only (without dac) option.


----------



## lee730

Not sure. The pins would have to match up on the board.


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Does anyone own the he-400 and he-500? Was wondering if the uha-6s mkii could properly drive them both well.


 
   
  See if the uha-6s mkii can draw more than 400 mW per channel (at least), it do than the uha-6s mkii can drive the HE-500 (HE-500 needs 1W @89dB)


----------



## ardgedee

zeinharis said:


> See if the uha-6s mkii can draw more than 400 mW per channel (at least), it do than the uha-6s mkii can drive the HE-500 (HE-500 needs 1W @89dB)




That's 89 dB at 1 *milli*Watt at 38 Ohm. You're off by a few decimal places.

Headphone efficiency measurements are assumed as milliWatts unless stated otherwise.


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> That's 89 dB at 1 *milli*Watt at 38 Ohm. You're off by a few decimal places.
> Headphone efficiency measurements are assumed as milliWatts unless stated otherwise.


 
   
  Sorry for the miss information, that is what i meant


----------



## DigitalFreak

My new Leckerton amp order with extra op amps has now been placed. I've given it some thought and I've come to the conclusion that I shall name this new amp....wait for it.........(drum roll).....I shall name this new amp Eva. I best get Itoru, Sally, and Marilyn together and tell them the good news. The girls are going to be so happy to have a new sister around.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> My new Leckerton amp order with extra op amps has now been placed. I've given it some thought and I've come to the conclusion that I shall name this new amp....wait for it.........(drum roll).....I shall name this new amp Eva. I best get Itoru, Sally, and Marilyn together and tell them the good news. The girls are going to be so happy to have a new sister around.


 
   
  Why not name her Lekeisha lol


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Why not name her Lekeisha lol


 

 I'm going to save that name for when I buy a large desktop amp lol


----------



## lee730

Which Op-Amps did you go for?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Which Op-Amps did you go for?


 

 8610ARZ, OPA209AID and OPA627AP
   
  Say can anyone here throw up a link to a nice small screwdriver for opening up the Leckerton. All my screwdrivers are rather big


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> 8610ARZ, OPA209AID and OPA627AP
> 
> Say can anyone here throw up a link to a nice small screwdriver for opening up the Leckerton. All my screwdrivers are rather big


 

 You can use a regular sized screw driver to open it up. In all honesty the first couple time you open it it will be a bit tough. But also be sure to line up the faceplate correctly which will make it much easier to put back in and take out . I tend to push down or up (depending on what position you are holding the amp) while putting the screws back in to remove resistance. Keep in mind you only need to remove the front cover and don't waste your time removing the back plate. The board slides right out once you remove the 2 screws.


----------



## ardgedee

digitalfreak said:


> Say can anyone here throw up a link to a nice small screwdriver for opening up the Leckerton. All my screwdrivers are rather big




Get a miniature screwdriver kit -- either a half-dozen or dozen screwdrivers with flat, Phillips, and hex ends, or a socket set with a dozen or two different tips. They're all good.

If you're collecting amps, you may as well collect the tools to go with them, right?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Get a miniature screwdriver kit -- either a half-dozen or dozen screwdrivers with flat, Phillips, and hex ends, or a socket set with a dozen or two different tips. They're all good.
> If you're collecting amps, you may as well collect the tools to go with them, right?


 

 Can't fight that logic, I've already gotten the IC Puller for yanking the op amps so I might as well get a nice small fit kit together. Hmphhh THIS doesn't look to bad. What do you guys think?


----------



## lee730

Looks like it will do the trick but look at those reviews lol. I tend to be a stickler for bad reviews. But it's not always the case though . Some people are just crybabies over stupid things....


----------



## DigitalFreak

Yeah I see what you mean. I'm just going to wait until Eva arrives and I'll take her down to Rona and find something then.


----------



## ardgedee

The problem with the cheap kits is that the tips are soft and sometimes ruined after one use, usually taking out the screwhead when it goes.

Go to your local Sears/Sears Roebuck and get one of the Craftsman precision tool or jeweler's tool sets. Good, hard tips and lifetime warranty on most of them.


----------



## jeffsf

My Wiha drivers have been through a couple decades of use and abuse. I've got down to a #000 Philips, but #00 is about as small as I've seen in consumer equipment that I'd want to take apart myself. They are still high quality, from what I can tell.
   
  http://www.wihatools.com/pro_Precision.htm


----------



## DigitalFreak

Whatcha guys think to much overkill


----------



## lee730

If you have a regular sized screw driver (not the monster giant ones) it will work fine .


----------



## DigitalFreak

That's the problem all my screwdrivers are huge he man screwdrivers


----------



## NZtechfreak

For anyone wanting confirmation about the Hakshop cable and the Leckteron UHA-6S.MKII - it works of course. Just got my Leckterton today, early impressions favourable.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> For anyone wanting confirmation about the Hakshop cable and the Leckteron UHA-6S.MKII - it works of course. Just got my Leckterton today, early impressions favourable.


 

 You mean THIS


----------



## theque

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> For anyone wanting confirmation about the Hakshop cable and the Leckteron UHA-6S.MKII - it works of course. Just got my Leckterton today, early impressions favourable.


 
   
  I got my cable today (I believe you have a Note 2?). Have not ordered Leckerton though.
   
  Please give impressions as to the SQ compared to the Note 2 DAC.


----------



## NZtechfreak

digitalfreak said:


> You mean THIS




Yep, one cable solution for the Note 2/S3 with the Leckerton.


----------



## Shini44

mine just arrived <3 charging it now  it is small and cute!!!! and i am sure it will be very good also


----------



## theque

Quote: 





shini44 said:


> mine just arrived <3 charging it now  it is small and cute!!!! and i am sure it will be very good also


 
  Am I the only one without one of these...


----------



## robm321

Need to rectify that


----------



## DGriff0400

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> Yep, one cable solution for the Note 2/S3 with the Leckerton.


 
  did you try out the dac yet? and with the interational s3


----------



## NZtechfreak

dgriff0400 said:


> did you try out the dac yet? and with the interational s3




Yes, I tried out the DAC, that's how big can confirm the Hakshop cable works. That was with the Note 2 though, not used it with the S3 yet (Note 2 and International S3 USB audio seems to be identical though, so should work without problems - I believe it has already been confirmed with the Int S3).


----------



## DGriff0400

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> Yes, I tried out the DAC, that's how big can confirm the Hakshop cable works. That was with the Note 2 though, not used it with the S3 yet (Note 2 and International S3 USB audio seems to be identical though, so should work without problems - I believe it has already been confirmed with the Int S3).


 
  oh what i really wanted to know is if it sounds better than intl s3+siyah?or is it too early for you to tell.


----------



## theque

Quote: 





dgriff0400 said:


> oh what i really wanted to know is if it sounds better than intl s3+siyah?or is it too early for you to tell.


 
  He's keeping us in suspense as he knows we are living vicariously through him at the moment lol


----------



## DGriff0400

lol yeah im only interested in the dac really my headphones are easy to drive.i find the glacier a little pricey and i think they have the same cirrus logic dac


----------



## NZtechfreak

It's been a long time since I listened via Siyah kernel, so my comparisons won't be particularly valid there. I really like the sound from Leckterton, particularly impressed by how punchy and clear everything is. I think the Leckerton really hits a sweet spot with very good performance at a price point that compares very favourably with other options (I have the Intruder and HeadAmp Pico USB DAC/amp, and while I like the sound of the Pico better overall when paired with my main portable cans, the T5p, it is close to twice the price of the Leckterton). The Leckterton is really nicely thought out for portable use also with the charging bypass, and zero gain option so that it'll keep a pristine black background even with IEMs.


----------



## theque

So would you say it improves the sound of the Note 2 worth the cost of the Leckerton and inconvenience of carrying it around? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NZtechfreak

For me, yes. For users with very sensitive IEMs who get driven mad by the hiss present in Android phones, including the Note 2, yes also. For users who will use this with their laptop (or heck, even desktop) and extract value for money that way too, yes. Probably worth mentioning that the ability to swap out opamps also adds another facet to the Leckteron worth thinking about.
   
  As to carrying it around - I'd recommend getting a snap on rear case and using very strongly adhesive velcro to attach the Leckerton to the case, and of course the Hakshop cable. Then you can just snap on the case with the Leckerton already attached, and you've got a very tidy rig (that doesn't involve using bands which obscure/obstruct the phone screen). That's what I'll be doing once I get stuff together for that, will make for easy changing of USB DACs also, for when I'd rather use the Intruder to listen on balanced headphones.


----------



## theque

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> For me, yes. For users with very sensitive IEMs who get driven mad by the hiss present in Android phones, including the Note 2, yes also. For users who will use this with their laptop (or heck, even desktop) and extract value for money that way too, yes.
> 
> As to carrying it around - I'd recommend getting a snap on rear case and using very strongly adhesive velcro to attach the Leckerton to the case, and of course the Hakshop cable. Then you can just snap on the case with the Leckerton already attached, and you've got a very tidy rig (that doesn't involve using bands which obscure/obstruct the phone screen). That's what I'll be doing once I get stuff together for that, will make for easy changing of USB DACs also, for when I'd rather use the Intruder to listen on balanced headphones.


 
  The case idea is pretty good, I'll give you that.
   
  You answered my question even though I phrased it a little wrong. By carry it around, I mean lugging one more thing with me on travel for being on an airplane 6-12 hrs (depending on destination). As I just purchased Miracles, and I can definitely see me using it at the office or in the hotel room attached to my laptop; it is seeming like its a go.
   
  Supposidly as I gave my fiance my 535's and she blessed the purchase of the Miracles, my Christmas present has been purchased... Maybe I can squeeze in one of these if I am smooth enough heh.


----------



## NZtechfreak

I can't take credit for the case idea, I think it was Kojaku who showed some pictures of his portable rig using that idea. Very tidy solution with the Hakshop single-cable solution.
   
  I wish you well in your efforts to smooth over another purchase with your significant other!


----------



## Angular Mo

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Can't fight that logic, I've already gotten the IC Puller for yanking the op amps so I might as well get a nice small fit kit together. Hmphhh THIS doesn't look to bad. What do you guys think?


 
  great looking and functional tool... much better than my needle-nose pliers.... I gave up rolling my iBasso P4 Warbler....maybe I will go back with this tool.


----------



## DigitalFreak

If you guys are looking into velcro you might also want to look into 3M dual lock. There's tons of the stuff on sale on eBay for cheap and it's better then velcro in that once you lock your rig together it stays locked together.


----------



## FlySweep

digitalfreak said:


> If you guys are looking into velcro you might all want to look into 3M dual lock. There's tons of the stuff on sale on eBay for cheap and it's better then velcro in that once you lock your rig together it stays locked together.


 
   
  Agreed.. the dual lock tape is awesome (thanks to shotgunshane who also recommended it to me way back when).  Two object won't sit as flush as they would with velcro or doublesided tape since we're takling about plastic 'teeth' that grip (expect about 4mm of space between the Leckerton & a DAP).. but the durability (i.e. effectiveness of repeated attachment/separation cycles) & strength of velcro & doublesided tape pales in comparison to the wonderfully secure grip the 3M dual lock provides.
   
  I use it to secure the ODAC to my O2 (as well as my XBOX 360's Kinect motion sensor to the top edge of my HDTV) & it works really well.  Can't imaging using anything else.  Due to the strength of the dual lock's teeth, not much 'tape' is required to get a strong bind, as well (it'll be low profile).
   
Tyll's hip to it.


----------



## gnarlsagan

flysweep said:


> Agreed.. the dual lock tape is awesome (thanks to shotgunshane who also recommended it to me way back when).  Two object won't sit as flush as they would with velcro or doublesided tape since we're takling about plastic 'teeth' that grip (expect about 4mm of space between the Leckerton & a DAP).. but the durability (i.e. effectiveness of repeated attachment/separation cycles) & strength of velcro & doublesided tape pales in comparison to the wonderfully secure grip the 3M dual lock provides.
> 
> I use it to secure the ODAC to my O2 (as well as my XBOX 360's Kinect motion sensor to the top edge of my HDTV) & it works really well.  Can't imaging using anything else.  Due to the strength of the dual lock's teeth, not much 'tape' is required to get a strong bind, as well (it'll be low profile).
> 
> Tyll's hip to it.




Awesome I was just about to ask this question and this is exactly what I needed to know. I'll be using the fuze with the uha-6s.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Ah! Thanks for that. I recall that product being discussed a while back but couldn't recall which thread/what it was etc (as I typed velcro before I had this nagging sensation that there was something better I had forgotten). Will look into that, rather than the velcro.


----------



## FlySweep

Also.. there's a 'low profile' version of the 3M dual lock that looks well suited to our needs.
   
  Nice breakdown here: All about 3M dual lock.


----------



## DigitalFreak

That's how mine looks. As you can see it works pretty good.


----------



## lee730

With a hint of "ear rape" .


----------



## theque

LMAO




lee730 said:


> With a hint of "ear rape" .




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## uelover

If there is one thing I dislike about this amp, it is that the volume pot is too easy to rotate! When I am out on the move, there is always a risk that the volume pot will move by itself as it collide onto the side of my bag or with other items in the bag. I had one incident whereby the sound on my custom suddenly became very loud due to the volume pot rotating just a little in the clockwise direction. Made me pretty paranoid about it ever since. The one on the UHA4 looks more like it is designed to be used on the move.


----------



## Kendoji

Yep I would never use mine while in my pocket for that reason.  It's more 'transportable' than 'portable' in my opinion.  Mine is mostly used when on the couch at home or occasionally at the office.


----------



## Kendoji

Also, it's such a lovely looking little amp, I could never bring myself to attach tape / velcro to it (though I did affix the little rubber feet that came with it).


----------



## seekadds

Quote: 





uelover said:


> If there is one thing I dislike about this amp, it is that the volume pot is too easy to rotate! When I am out on the move, there is always a risk that the volume pot will move by itself as it collide onto the side of my bag or with other items in the bag. I had one incident whereby the sound on my custom suddenly became very loud due to the volume pot rotating just a little in the clockwise direction. Made me pretty paranoid about it ever since. The one on the UHA4 looks more like it is designed to be used on the move.


 
   
  How is the knob assembled to the shaft? If it can be easily removed, maybe adding a rubber o-ring or gasket between the shaft and bushing can add a little drag/resistance.


----------



## ardgedee

kendoji said:


> Also, it's such a lovely looking little amp, I could never bring myself to attach tape / velcro to it (though I did affix the little rubber feet that came with it).




I have a bunch of plumbing O-rings from the hardware store, and put three on each of my portable amps. They serve both as feet and as bumpers between amp and whatever's strapped to 'em. (Why three? Well, some of my amps are longer or shorter than the iPod; one each at the ends and one in the middle means I don't have to keep fussing with placing them when they slide up and down.)



seekadds said:


> How is the knob assembled to the shaft? If it can be easily removed, maybe adding a rubber o-ring or gasket between the shaft and bushing can add a little drag/resistance.




The knob attaches with a threaded lockscrew.

Quick, easy, and bad solution: Loosen the knob, jam it directly up against the shaft mount, and tighten again. You'll get a good solid SCRAAAPE every time you try to turn the knob.

Good solution: Loosen the knob, slide it off, add a nylon washer, and then reattach the knob. Get a washer whose inner diameter most closely matches the shaft's diameter; don't bother matching the outer diameter of the knob, and get the thinnest washer you can find. (It's hard to find nylon washers under 2mm thick, and that affects the overall length of the amp, which is relevant if space is tight in your amp-carrying-thing of choice.)


----------



## jhelsas

I'm getting realy excited with the UHA-6S mkii now
   
  As far as I could read it's a realy good amp and at least a good dac, making it a very good dac/amp combo for it's price (that's what i'm looking for afterall, not only a dac or amp).
   
  Do you people know any other dac/amp in the same price with the same price/performance ratio as this leckerton?


----------



## Kendoji

My understanding is that the Leckerton is some of the best value for money you can get.


----------



## Shini44

Quote: 





kendoji said:


> My understanding is that the Leckerton is some of the best value for money you can get.


 
  i picked the black one  this Amp rocks for real <3 and i always though that it will be way bigger yet i was shocked!  not that it is bad but it is smaller and so beautiful that it will make it very hard for me to change it one day XD

 and oh yes the quality rocks for this value for real!


----------



## theque

Quote: 





kendoji said:


> My understanding is that the Leckerton is some of the best value for money you can get.


 
   
  Edited as I posted another thread. I did not intend to hijack this one.


----------



## FACSman

I found this:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/585786/multi-portable-amp-thread-12-amps-reviewed-shonyun-306-added-10-03-12


----------



## theque

Quote: 





facsman said:


> I found this:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/585786/multi-portable-amp-thread-12-amps-reviewed-shonyun-306-added-10-03-12


 
  Most of those are just AMPs not DAC/AMP combos.
   
  Honestly, I see the trend going towards DAC/AMP combos connected to a cell phone. The fact is you are carrying around a cell phone anyhow, and Most cell phones are some form of smart phone. As long as it can be a player it can stream media over the network. This allows the user to add a single device to the chain when they want high quality audio. If you have an Android with JellyBean adding any of those 10 devices will drastically increase your sound quality. I would argue that anything above the 10 items I listed; 99% of the user base would not be able to tell the difference.


----------



## jeffsf

The O/T ranking and discussion of other amps is perhaps best handled on theque's thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/636480/mid-high-end-dac-amp-combos-please-rate


----------



## FACSman

Quote: 





theque said:


> I see the trend going towards DAC/AMP combos connected to a cell phone. The fact is you are carrying around a cell phone anyhow, and Most cell phones are some form of smart phone. As long as it can be a player it can stream media over the network. This allows the user to add a single device to the chain when they want high quality audio.


 
   
  This is exactly what I do; iPhone 4s > Leckerton UHA-6s-MKII > Westone W4R w\Chris_Himself recable mod


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





facsman said:


> This is exactly what I do; iPhone 4s > Leckerton UHA-6s-MKII > Westone W4R w\Chris_Himself recable mod


 
   
  Are you using USB audio from the iPhone?


----------



## xinghui0711

nztechfreak said:


> Are you using USB audio from the iPhone?




It must be amp section only since there is no way to bypass iPhone's internal dac without CCK+jailbreak app or amp/dac combo like HP-P1.


----------



## FACSman

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> It must be amp section only since there is no way to bypass iPhone's internal dac without CCK+jailbreak app or amp/dac combo like HP-P1.


 
  Correct; just a Crystal Piccolino or an EACE LOD.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





facsman said:


> Correct; just a Crystal Piccolino or an EACE LOD.


 

 I seriously want one of those .


----------



## xinghui0711

facsman said:


> Correct; just a Crystal Piccolino or an EACE LOD. :wink_face:




Your LOD sounds very expensive to me. LOL I would rather get some LOD from DIY'er just because I can't really tell the difference between $100 above LOD and those $50 LOD.


----------



## FACSman

I understands; sometimes, there is a very fine line between Perception & Reality.


----------



## FACSman

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I seriously want one of those .


 
  The Crystal came from SE Asia; the EACE came from The Netherlands.


----------



## Angular Mo

in response to #788 ...nice !


----------



## seekadds

I just got mine in the mail, and first impressions are very good. This thing easily sounds at least as good as (if not better than) my desktop setup. Dynamics and clarity are top notch. It can drive both my multi-BA IEM's and my full-sizes to good volumes hiss-free (expect as described below). Definitely one of those "Wow" moments we encounter once in a while in this hobby. Pretty impressive. 
   
  BUT I noticed that if I feed it with a coax S/PDIF signal, then cut the signal, a pretty loud hiss sound comes through the headphone output. I noticed this when using my Cowon D3's coax output, because when you pause music on the D3, it stops sending any audio signal. After about 2 seconds, the hiss begins, which defeats the purpose of pausing the music for quiet in the first place.
   
  I confirmed that it's not my DAP by trying the S/PDIF out of my cable box. If I unplug the coax cable from the source, the hiss begins again. In both cases, if I unplug the cable from the Leckerton, the hiss stops. I also confirmed it's not my headphones by trying it with multiple sets. Oddly, if a source is plugged_ in_ with no signal, there is no hiss until a signal is sent and then ended...
   
  No such issues with the optical or analog inputs. Could I have a defective unit maybe? It'd be a shame if this is a limitation of the Leckerton because this thing rocks my socks otherwise. I have emailed Leckerton about it, but was hoping y'all could give more insight.


----------



## jhelsas

Quote: 





seekadds said:


> I just got mine in the mail, and first impressions are very good. This thing easily sounds at least as good as (if not better than) my desktop setup. Dynamics and clarity are top notch. It can drive both my multi-BA IEM's and my full-sizes to good volumes hiss-free (expect as described below). Definitely one of those "Wow" moments we encounter once in a while in this hobby. Pretty impressive.
> 
> BUT I noticed that if I feed it with a coax S/PDIF signal, then cut the signal, a pretty loud hiss sound comes through the headphone output. I noticed this when using my Cowon D3's coax output, because when you pause music on the D3, it stops sending any audio signal. After about 2 seconds, the hiss begins, which defeats the purpose of pausing the music for quiet in the first place.
> 
> ...


 
   
  The more I read things like this, the more I make my mind to get one for myself. How good does it sound as a combo (I hear a lot of praises about the amp section, but since I would mostly use it as a full dac/amp combo, I would like to know).
   
  I searched about the cowon D3, I haven't seen the coax output, only the spec that it supports it, do you have any picture with it's digital output to the leckerton?


----------



## seekadds

Quote: 





jhelsas said:


> The more I read things like this, the more I make my mind to get one for myself. How good does it sound as a combo (I hear a lot of praises about the amp section, but since I would mostly use it as a full dac/amp combo, I would like to know).
> 
> I searched about the cowon D3, I haven't seen the coax output, only the spec that it supports it, do you have any picture with it's digital output to the leckerton?


 
   
   
  This is the A/V cable for the Cown D3, the orange cable is coax digital audio.

   
  I modified it rather poorly, but it works. 
   
   

   
  The DAC section, while I am not experienced that in high end DAC's, I'd say is pretty good. I'll just say this: some people claim that Cowon players headphone out measure as good as a line-level output. When I compared digital out vs headphone out (to use the Cowon's DAC) to the Leckerton, it was a pretty noticeable difference. Enough so that I think I'm willing to just live with the hiss-while-paused problem I described - if mine is in fact not defective, and that is just how the Leckertons work. I haven't any "true" line-level portable source to compare it to. 
   
  Also, when I say that it can drive all my full-sized headphones, keep in mind that my hardest-to-drive pair are Denon D5000's.


----------



## jhelsas

Quote: 





seekadds said:


> This is the A/V cable for the Cown D3, the orange cable is coax digital audio.
> 
> 
> I modified it rather poorly, but it works.
> ...


 
   
  That's one nice brick ^^
   
  Just kidding,
   
  Let me be sure, you just cutted off everything uncessary from the cable and left just what is realy important with a decent lenght, right?
   
  My objective was to use the leckerton as an upgrade from my fiio e7, if possible better than the galaxy S player (which as far as I could find is almost equal to a fiio e17, if voodoo'ed as in my case). I use it with laptops in my grampa's house and at work, and I pass a lot of time out from home, so I wanted something to play my music, and I don't want to relly 100% on the DAP.
   
  I first considered the e17, but after reading that it's about the same as the galaxy S player, I gave up the idea, and than started to search for higher end dac/amp, from ibasso, PD, headamp.... and almost died when I found I would be spending something like US$ 500+ and I almost accepting that was no midground, but, then, I found this, it fits my pocket and I think it fills the role I need.
   
  While not used with a pc, it would be used with a fuze + lod cable, so it would be fairly used.
   
  Thanks for the info. I was curious about a player with digital output which is not i-propriety nor high-budget, and it's nice to see that there is indeed one(I read about the iRiver H100 and the kind, but they seem to be discontinued).
   
  Edit:
   
  I also don't have anything horrible to drive, the most dificult I have is the DT880-250 ohms, which for my surprise, is easier to driver than I imagined.
   
  P.S.:
   
  Which razer keybord is that on the back of the picture?


----------



## Shini44

Quote: 





jhelsas said:


> P.S.:
> 
> Which razer keybord is that on the back of the picture?


 
  i am sure it is like mine  the black widow! everyone's favorite <3


----------



## jhelsas

Quote: 





shini44 said:


> i am sure it is like mine  the black widow! everyone's favorite <3


 

  ^+1
   
  I have a blackwidow too.
   
  It's simple too comfortable to type in a mechanical keyboard.
  I was thinking to buy something like this to work:
   
  http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/
   
  It's classier than the razer, and it's possible to customize for other languages by altering the printing layout.


----------



## seekadds

Quote: 





jhelsas said:


> That's one nice brick ^^
> 
> Just kidding,
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yup, that's right. I basically just cut the extra cables. I did have to resolder the orange conductor and cover it with shrink wrap and electrical tape, though.
   
  It's definitely a Razer Black Widow.


----------



## NZtechfreak

@jhelsas: I think you'd struggle to do better than this in the middle ground between the E17 and the $500+ units like the Apex/Pico/Intruder etc.


----------



## jhelsas

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> @jhelsas: I think you'd struggle to do better than this in the middle ground between the E17 and the $500+ units like the Apex/Pico/Intruder etc.


 

  Dear NZtechfreak
   
   You have the headamp pico dac/amp and the RSA intruder, how does the leckerton compares with the 2(as an dac/amp combo, not just as an amp)?
   
   I was considering to spend more on a portable set but then I wouldn't have money to update my desktop setup. If the leckerton fares close to them, for me, now, there is little point on spending more on a portable dac/amp. Maybe in the future, but not now.
   
   As far as I can see, the leckerton is my best choice now.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





jhelsas said:


> Dear NZtechfreak
> 
> You have the headamp pico dac/amp and the RSA intruder, how does the leckerton compares with the 2(as an dac/amp combo, not just as an amp)?
> 
> ...


 
   
  I find the Leckerton to be better than the Pico Amp/Dac. No experience with the RSA intruder.


----------



## max pl

how does the leckerton compare to the predator?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





max pl said:


> how does the leckerton compare to the predator?


 

 Hmm not so sure haven't heard the predator. I've heard the Hornet and the UHA6 MKII crushed it like a bug. Keep in mind the Hornet goes for $370.00. Same with my T1 amp, it also crushed it. These amps hit above the $500 range IMO .


----------



## jhelsas

Quote: 





uelover said:


> I find the Leckerton to be better than the Pico Amp/Dac. No experience with the RSA intruder.


 
   
  Quote: 





facsman said:


> I like my uha-6s-mkii better than my RSA Predator.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





lee730 said:


> The UHA6 MKII is superior to my DX100 amp. At least from what I have been told the DX100 amp is superior to the D12.


 
   
  Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> I have the UHA-6S (first generation) and the RSA SR-71B. I can't honestly say either is better: I consider them peers, sonically. They sound different because they were designed with different goals in mind. Each has their own strengths with different music and equipment.
> 
> Considering the Leckerton is half the price of the RSA and also includes a DAC, I think it's a stone cold deal.


 
   
  @ uelover
      Thanks for your impressions
   
   I think this sums it up:
  Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Hmm not so sure haven't heard the predator. I've heard the Hornet and the UHA6 MKII crushed it like a bug. Keep in mind the Hornet goes for $370.00. Same with my T1 amp, it also crushed it. These amps hit above the $500 range IMO .


 
   
   I still want to know about UHA-6S mkii vs Intruder
   

 Do anyone know if it's decent enough to use something like usb -> uha-6S mkii (headphone output as an line-out) -> integrated amp/speakers ?
   
  quoting leckerton website:
   
  "
*True ground audio reference.* With bipolar voltage rails at +/-6 VDC, there is no need for an output ground buffer which can cause additional output distortion and other audio artifacts. *This also allows the UHA-6S.MKII to be used as a low-noise DAC/preamp into a line input such as an A/V receiver*. Additionally, there are no DC-blocking capacitors in the signal path, which can cause harmonic distortion.
  "
   
  I wanted to know had any first hand operation in this kind of setput, since it doesn't have a direct line-out from the dac.


----------



## max pl

so the leckerton crushed the predator is what youve heard?  costing mush less, i'm happy to hear that.  although, the predator still looks much, much slicker.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Hmm not so sure haven't heard the predator. I've heard the Hornet and the UHA6 MKII *crushed it like a bug*.


 
   
  Poor thing


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Poor thing


 

 I don't think you'd consider it a poor hornet when they come out of your cloth line and sting the heck out of you just for hanging your own clothes lol . I remember that happening and I got good old revenge. WD40 can with a lighter (flame-thrower from hell .


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I don't think you'd consider it a poor hornet when they come out of your cloth line and sting the heck out of you just for hanging your own clothes lol . I remember that happening and I got good old revenge. WD40 can with a lighter (flame-thrower from hell .


 
   
  Hahah that is another story. Not safe to play with fire =)


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Hahah that is another story. Not safe to play with fire =)


 
   
  It wasn't the fire that necessarily killed (or more so burned) them though lol. Since they were trapped in the clothes line with no means for air the fire sucked the life right out of them instantly .


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> It wasn't the fire that necessarily killed (or more so burned) them though lol. Since they were trapped in the clothes line with no means for air the fire sucked the life right out of them instantly .


 
   
  Eeeww. Terrible indeed. Nonetheless, how did the conversation go that far OT? Hahaha.


----------



## FACSman

Quote: 





max pl said:


> the predator still looks much, much slicker.


 
  Slicker? Yeah, maybe 'cause my Lek is black & my Pred is silver; but it's tooooooooooooo small for me. I don't really like it that much.


----------



## seekadds

So...can anyone verify the coax S/PDIF problem I'm seeing? Just listen normally over caox, then unplug the source. If you hear a hiss please let me know.


----------



## xinghui0711

seekadds said:


> So...can anyone verify the coax S/PDIF problem I'm seeing? Just listen normally over caox, then unplug the source. If you hear a hiss please let me know.




Have you tried the leckerton with other source using coax? Maybe it is because of the AV cable to coax that has the problem. There is different factors that can cause the hiss. If you still can't find any clues, I think you should contact Nick about that issues.


----------



## seekadds

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> Have you tried the leckerton with other source using coax? Maybe it is because of the AV cable to coax that has the problem. There is different factors that can cause the hiss. If you still can't find any clues, I think you should contact Nick about that issues.


 
   
  I have contacted Leckerton, I was just hoping others can confirm the issue. And yes, I have tried other coax sources with the same results. Is anyone else using the coax input or willing to do a test for me?


----------



## xinghui0711

Btw, I am still not sure which op-amp is the most suitable for me. Any recommendations? I heard people saying that op209 is transparent and gets fatigue sometimes. So I might choose AD8610 instead since I want it to be more musical sounding. I have couple AD797 for use too. Looking for impressions on AD8610 and AD797.


----------



## ardgedee

Like I've said before: If you can't decide, go with the default. You can always start rolling later.


----------



## Travelbug

Waiting on NZtechfreak's review.


----------



## burrrcub

First time attempting to roll but I bought two AD8610 that doesn't have that green board thing.  What do?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





burrrcub said:


> First time attempting to roll but I bought two AD8610 that doesn't have that green board thing.  What do?


 

 Don't you need the op amps soldered onto the the green board thing in order to pop them into the amp board.
  According to the latest tracking info my UHA-6 MK II which henceforth shall be referred to as Eva cleared Chicago 3 days ago and officially hit Mississauga Ont as of 4:16 this afternoon. Shes officially in Canuckville and only one province over from me. It shouldn't be long now before my new little hottie is in my hands.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





burrrcub said:


> First time attempting to roll but I bought two AD8610 that doesn't have that green board thing.  What do?


 

 Contact Nick from Leckerton regarding this. If you know how to solder you can order the adapters needed and solder the chips to the adapter. Or just return your current chips and just buy directly from Nick (probably the easiest way ).


----------



## burrrcub

Looks like I need the green board and solder


----------



## lee730

Good luck lol .


----------



## seekadds

I just heard back from Nick about my hiss from coax issue: he said that it's working as intended. If no signal is sent but a cable is connected the DAC loses lock and emits a slight hiss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Oh well, it's not a deal-breaker. Time to find a portable source with analog or optical S/PDIF output!


----------



## ardgedee

I wouldn't worry about a hiss in the circumstance you describe. If it only occurs when there's no signal, it's irrelevant to your listening.


----------



## seekadds

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> I wouldn't worry about a hiss in the circumstance you describe. If it only occurs when there's no signal, it's irrelevant to your listening.


 
   
  Ah, but read my post carefully: it happens when I simply pause the music in PowerAmp on my Cowon. The D3 cuts all digital signal when it's paused (probably to save battery). Like I said I will just live with it for now. I'll get used to turning the volume down every time I pause.


----------



## uelover

seekadds said:


> Ah, but read my post carefully: it happens when I simply pause the music in PowerAmp on my Cowon. The D3 cuts all digital signal when it's paused (probably to save battery). Like I said I will just live with it for now. I'll get used to turning the volume down every time I pause.




I don't suffer with this 'hiss' issue though I use the uha6smkii most of the time via coaxial input. I thought that you mentioned earlier that it only happened when the other end of the coax cable is disconnected physically but now it happened even when you pause the playing? Have you tried other sources?


----------



## seekadds

Quote: 





uelover said:


> I don't suffer with this 'hiss' issue though I use the uha6smkii most of the time via coaxial input. I thought that you mentioned earlier that it only happened when the other end of the coax cable is disconnected physically but now it happened even when you pause the playing? Have you tried other sources?


 
   
  Yea, it's pretty much a semi-compatibility issue with _certain sources_. The Cowon D3 happens to "cut" the digital signal on pause - probably to save battery - which causes the hiss. It's the same as if you were to physically unplug the coax cable from the source, you can try yourself.
   
  However, if your source doesn't fully cut the signal upon stopping music, but rather sends a sort of "null signal" or "digital silence," then the Leckerton won't have hiss. I don't really know how else to technically explain it. It's a pretty minor issue that probably <1% of all Leckerton UHA-6SmkII owners will have. I doubt anyone else is using it with the Cowon D3, or any other source that behaves this way. It just sucks that I am one of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  It's especially a shame because in all other ways, this thing destroys my old iBasso D10. But the D10 didn't have the hiss issue even with my Cowon D3.


----------



## Shini44

*for this test i used:* IEM: Senn IE80, sandisk clip+ , PC( for DAC) , PC with ASUS sound card( xonar phoebus)

 K guys here is an important update , i did notice that the AMP does way better as an AMP not as a DAC i was switching from my PC to sandisk clip+ and i am 100% sure that the DAC didn't sound as sexy and didn't pump me as much as when i was using it as an AMP directly with my player clip+
   
  in the end i hope i described it well  i will switch to my sound card now and see if it will do better than this DAC
   
   
   
   
  ------------update after testing the ASUS sound card and the DAC again--------
   
  as for the AMP nothing does better than it as an AMP and will make you dance!!!! yet for the DAC slightly better my ASUS sound card (both are fail atm for my ears )
   
  went to test the three of these again and YES THE AMP  > DAC > ASUS sound card
   
  in the end i didnt like the DAC and didnt like the sound card cause in the terms of  clearness and satisfaction and enjoyment the AMP section kicked both
   
  if you tryed them all you will know that you will enjoy playing it only as an AMP and people when the quality goes down you wont be happy....
   
*Note: this is my opinion and how i feel about it so it is up to you to take it or leave it and i hope i helped*
   
*ps: *sorry about my bad grammer and english


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





shini44 said:


> *for this test i used:* IEM: Senn IE80, sandisk clip+ , PC( for DAC) , PC with ASUS sound card( xonar phoebus)
> 
> K guys here is an important update , i did notice that the AMP does way better as an AMP not as a DAC i was switching from my PC to sandisk clip+ and i am 100% sure that the DAC didn't sound as sexy and didn't pump me as much as when i was using it as an AMP directly with my player clip+
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yep I agree with you. The amp section is much better than the DAC section. IMO the DAC section actually degrades the amps sound quality. It has more potential and the DAC is holding it back. This is the same issue on the UHA4. But you can't really complain as it's an extra feature. Just one I don't use as I have much better DACs to use with this amp.


----------



## zachchen1996

lee730 said:


> IMO the DAC section actually degrades the amps sound quality. It has more potential and the DAC is holding it back.




So I can expect even MORE out of this amp when I get a dx100


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> So I can expect even MORE out of this amp when I get a dx100


 

 You sure can . At least how I hear it is the DAC in the UHA6 MKII is a bit edgy and unrefined. Kinda harsh sounding in comparison. For me that means fatigue and a much less enjoyable experience.


----------



## seekadds

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> You sure can . At least how I hear it is the DAC in the UHA6 MKII is a bit edgy and unrefined. Kinda harsh sounding in comparison. For me that means fatigue and a much less enjoyable experience.


 
   
  Yea my initial assessment of the DAC section was a bit skewed. I switched software from PowerAmp to PlayerPro, and I can now say that any difference between using the Cowon's DAC and the Leckerton's DAC is minimal or non-existent. The amp section is definitely the star of the show here. BTW PowerAmp is a pretty bad-sounding player. I can't believe I've been using it this long lol.


----------



## xinghui0711

So what do u guys think? Should I pair the leckerton with a dedicated DAC? I will be using it with my imod as amp only. But for home listening , I generally use my laptop/desktop as a source.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> So what do u guys think? Should I pair the leckerton with a dedicated DAC? I will be using it with my imod as amp only. But for home listening , I generally use my laptop/desktop as a source.


 

 You'd get a lot more performance out of it if you get a good dedicated DAC. I use the DACport LX and that is an extremely good DAC and a great value for the sound quality you get.


----------



## Travelbug

seekadds said:


> Yea my initial assessment of the DAC section was a bit skewed. I switched software from PowerAmp to PlayerPro, and I can now say that any difference between using the Cowon's DAC and the Leckerton's DAC is minimal or non-existent. The amp section is definitely the star of the show here. BTW PowerAmp is a pretty bad-sounding player. I can't believe I've been using it this long lol.




Could you try it with Neutron player?


----------



## jhelsas

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> You sure can . At least how I hear it is the DAC in the UHA6 MKII is a bit edgy and unrefined. Kinda harsh sounding in comparison. For me that means fatigue and a much less enjoyable experience.


 

  At least is it good enough as an dac/amp combo for me to bother latter to get a dedicated dac?
   I would be using the dac section with both my laptop and the desktop at work, but not at home. I just wanted something that, as a whole, sounded better than my e7, and if possibly, better than an e17.
   
   I already understood that the amp is really great, I just wanted to the dac not to be a deal-breaker, since I would be using it afterall.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





jhelsas said:


> At least is it good enough as an dac/amp combo for me to bother latter to get a dedicated dac?
> I would be using the dac section with both my laptop and the desktop at work, but not at home. I just wanted something that, as a whole, sounded better than my e7, and if possibly, better than an e17.
> 
> I already understood that the amp is really great, I just wanted to the dac not to be a deal-breaker, since I would be using it afterall.


 
   
  Well it is most definitely better than the E7 DAC. I'd say its a big step up from that. I haven't heard the E17 so I can't really fairly comment on that but I wouldn't be surprised if it's DAC section is still better than the E17s. The UHA6 uses Cirrus Logics Flagship DAC chip FWIW. Just there is better out there. But at the same time depending on what headphones or IEMs you are listening to that is another potential weak link in the chain. So YMWV.


----------



## jhelsas

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Well it is most definitely better than the E7 DAC. I'd say its a big step up from that. I haven't heard the E17 so I can't really fairly comment on that but I wouldn't be surprised if it's DAC section is still better than the E17s. The UHA6 uses Cirrus Logics Flagship DAC chip FWIW. Just there is better out there. But at the same time depending on what headphones or IEMs you are listening to that is another potential weak link in the chain. So YMWV.


 
   
  Most of the time they would be paired with iems ( Ety HF5, W4r, B2), and sometimes with either a DT880-250/AKG k550, or maybe in a possible future with mr. Speaker MadDogs. Still, when I'm out of home, would be with iems, I'm not used to carry fullsized headphones on my backpack.
   
  As a future plan, something like an ODAC would be a nice pair for the UHS-6S mkii (what an awfully long name, I get tired of typing each and every time I need to refer to it ¬¬, someone should invent a shorter nickname....)


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





jhelsas said:


> Most of the time they would be paired with iems ( Ety HF5, W4r, B2), and sometimes with either a DT880-250/AKG k550, or maybe in a possible future with mr. Speaker MadDogs. Still, when I'm out of home, would be with iems, I'm not used to carry fullsized headphones on my backpack.
> 
> As a future plan, something like an ODAC would be a nice pair for the UHS-6S mkii (what an awfully long name, I get tired of typing each and every time I need to refer to it ¬¬, someone should invent a shorter nickname....)


 

 I'd say if you plan on upgrading your DAC go for an upgrade over a side grade (I think it's good to have a clear upgrade which in the long run means saving money). The ODAC seems more like a side grade opposed to an actual upgrade. My DACport LX has staying power. I haven't been tempted to sell it yet and it's been over a year. Eventually though I want to get the D2 DAC (quite a bit pricy and a big upgrade IMO instead of a side grade purchase).


----------



## jhelsas

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I'd say if you plan on upgrading your DAC go for an upgrade over a side grade (I think it's good to have a clear upgrade which in the long run means saving money). The ODAC seems more like a side grade opposed to an actual upgrade. My DACport LX has staying power. I haven't been tempted to sell it yet and it's been over a year. Eventually though I want to get the D2 DAC (quite a bit pricy and a big upgrade IMO instead of a side grade purchase).


 

 http://www.anedio.com/index.php/product/d2_overview
   
  This one?
   
  Well, certanly over my budget and not for the purpose I asked(I was thinking when I asked that for a portable dac to pair with UHA-6S mkii portably, in the case). If I have to go at least over US$ 300 to get an upgrade for the leckerton's dac, I think for now I'll stay with it.
   
  As for desktop dac, I was thinking a bit about getting an upgrade for my Xonar STX, but right now I'm not sure anymore, but let's not highjack the thread, this is a great thread as it is.


----------



## DGriff0400

Quote: 





jhelsas said:


> http://www.anedio.com/index.php/product/d2_overview
> 
> This one?
> 
> ...


 
   i was thinking to get it as an upgrade to my S3's dac.which altho is not the best dac im sure its better than a mobile offering


----------



## gnarlsagan

lee730 said:


> I'd say if you plan on upgrading your DAC go for an upgrade over a side grade (I think it's good to have a clear upgrade which in the long run means saving money). The ODAC seems more like a side grade opposed to an actual upgrade. My DACport LX has staying power. I haven't been tempted to sell it yet and it's been over a year. Eventually though I want to get the D2 DAC (quite a bit pricy and a big upgrade IMO instead of a side grade purchase).




The D2 DAC has a headphone amp too? So it's both and can be used without additional equipment?


----------



## DGriff0400

the d12 looks pretty good with that dual wolfson


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





jhelsas said:


> http://www.anedio.com/index.php/product/d2_overview
> 
> This one?
> 
> ...


 

 Yes that is what I am talking about for an upgrade for me lol. I had mentioned the DACport LX which I would see as a clear upgrade and a great value for the sound quality you get. It's also gone down in price since the release of their new M8 product. It's $250.00 now (originally $350.00 TMK).
   
  http://www.centrance.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=16163


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





gnarlsagan said:


> The D2 DAC has a headphone amp too? So it's both and can be used without additional equipment?


 

 Yes it can. But is also has inputs. I want to test it out purely as a DAC with my Triad. If it sounds even better with this means then I'll just stick with that combo together .


----------



## DigitalFreak

Eva came in today. I'm starting to see or rather hear what all the fuss was about. The amp section is definitely more clear and clean then it's little sister Sally. I'm going to try some op amp rolling with her this weekend. I'm rather put off how Nick sent the extra op amps. I have the other two sets of extra op amps in one box and have no idea which op amp is which. I'm hoping I'll recognize the 8610 when I hear it. I definitely need to find a better storage solution now.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Eva came in today. I'm starting to see or rather hear what all the fuss was about. The amp section is definitely more clear and clean then it's little sister Sally. I'm going to try some op amp rolling with her this weekend. I'm rather put off how Nick sent the extra op amps. I have the other two sets of extra op amps in one box and have no idea which op amp is which. I'm hoping I'll recognize the 8610 when I hear it. I definitely need to find a better storage solution now.


 

 lol look on the chip. The writing is in very small print. It will say 8610 on them. Or whatever. Don't mix the chips up you don't want to short something out. Use magnifying glasses or your glasses if you can't make out the small print on the black chips . If you didn't request for a certain OP Amp to be standard in your Amp 8610 will already be in your amp. He puts that in standard once again.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Dude, I was barely able to make out the square solder mark in the corner never mind trying to read the microscopic print on a black background. This weekend I'm scrounging around the stores for a magnifying glass. Eva seems to be one demanding lady, thus far I've got an extractor, 2 extra sets of op amps and I still need to get a good mini screwdriver, something decent to properly store the op amps in and now a magnifying glass.
  Any who, I'm listening to Eva with op amp OPA627AP pre installed mated with my EX 600's right now and thus I'm rather liking what I hear. I'm hearing more detail then I'm used to and this op amp isn't even the most detailed of the three I picked out. I can just imagine what 209 will sound like once I get around to it.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Dude, I was barely able to make out the square solder mark in the corner never mind trying to read the microscopic print on a black background. This weekend I'm scrounging around the stores for a magnifying glass. Eva seems to be one demanding lady, thus far I've got an extractor, 2 extra sets of op amps and I still need to get a good mini screwdriver, something decent to properly store the op amps in and now a magnifying glass.
> Any who, I'm listening to Eva with op amp OPA627AP pre installed mated with my EX 600's right now and thus I'm rather liking what I hear. I'm hearing more detail then I'm used to and this op amp isn't even the most detailed of the three I picked out. _*I can just imagine what 209 will sound like once I get around to it.*_


 

 lol medusa screaming her lungs out at you .


----------



## DigitalFreak

When I finally get my CLAS I'm so naming her Medusa


----------



## DigitalFreak

By the way lee, when you open the amp up do you have to unscrew the volume knob off too or will the front plate slide out with the guts once I remove the 2 front screws?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> When I finally get my CLAS I'm so naming her Medusa


 

 How about Sedusa? .


----------



## FACSman

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> I definitely need to find a better storage solution now.


 
  Perhaps this may be of help:
   
  http://www.earplugstore.com/westone-monitor-vaults.html


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Dude, I was barely able to make out the square solder mark in the corner never mind trying to read the microscopic print on a black background. This weekend I'm scrounging around the stores for a magnifying glass. Eva seems to be one demanding lady, thus far I've got an extractor, 2 extra sets of op amps and I still need to get a good mini screwdriver, something decent to properly store the op amps in and now a magnifying glass.


 
   
  Use a Sharpie to draw a line on the box lid, and then write the names of each set of op-amps on each side. Then you know what you have without having to poke around much. You'll still probably need a magnifying glass to install/remove the op-amps anyway, just to get their orientations correct.
   
  It's a big of a nuisance, but this is better than plastic cases because many of them are electrostatic discharge risks, and if the chips are stored loosely they could get their legs bent and damaged by banging around. Cardboard also breathes, which helps regulate humidity. The cardboard boxes are pretty close to optimal even if they don't look like it. They don't need a lot of protection as long as you're common-sensical about keeping them, though they are delicate and can't be treated like random other bits of cables and plugs either.


----------



## lee730

The DAC section is a decent one but keep in mind there is much better out there in terms of sound quality. The amp section however is the UHA6 MKII strong point and the only reason I bought it. The DAC is a disappointment in my book compared to my other DACs.


----------



## theque

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> The DAC section is a decent one but keep in mind there is much better out there in terms of sound quality. The amp section however is the UHA6 MKII strong point and the only reason I bought it. The DAC is a disappointment in my book compared to my other DACs.


 
  I am sure to your ears this DAC leaves something to be desired. This is not the Cirrus Logic chip in the iPhone. This is the flagship chip used in Harmon Kardon and [size=small]Marantz equipment; I have owned both brands in my home audio and like the sound of them. If I had actually researched this in the first place it would have made my search time less and my decision easier.[/size]
   
  [size=small]I do not know what DAC you find to be substantially better, but I honestly do not think I would be able to tell the difference; especially given that I listen to 320Kbps MP3's. As a matter of fact, aside from this thread, I have not seen a single bad thing said about the CS4398.[/size]
   
  [size=small]Don't get me wrong, I understand your point; you personally own equipment where the DAC sounds better. It just feels after reading your posts that you have something against Cirrus Logic as being a high end DAC provider. I just happen to disagree based on the research I have recently done. Now that I know I have heard this DAC in audio equipment I have auditioned for my home audio system, I have full confidence in the quality of this DAC. To each his own...[/size]


----------



## NZtechfreak

Tend to agree with theque here. This is a very high quality DAC, and from the point of view of its measured performance it will not be distinguishable from most other good DACs out there (whose measurable performance is, in almost all cases, well outside the limits of human hearing). Whether its sound subjectively gels with one person or another is an entirely different matter.


----------



## jeffsf

Quote: 





theque said:


> [size=small]especially given that I listen to 320Kbps MP3's[/size]


 
  More than likely there is already so much detail lost in that process that any that a DAC might matter is swamped by it. So long as you don't preach to others that "DACs are all the same" to those with higher-quality source material, you have probably made an excellent choice.


----------



## theque

Quote: 





jeffsf said:


> More than likely there is already so much detail lost in that process that any that a DAC might matter is swamped by it. So long as you don't preach to others that "DACs are all the same" to those with higher-quality source material, you have probably made an excellent choice.


 
   
  I would argue "So much detail lost...", other than that I agree there are differences in DAC's. However, I have heard this DAC in action on the Marantz SA8004 SACD last year while I was auditioning gear for my home system.. If you do not think that is high quality source material, I am not sure what is.
   
  With that. any minor differences in flagship DAC's would certainly be less than the differences between SACD and 320Kbps LAME.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Guys guys guys, Eva with op amp OPA627AP paired with the DT1350 @#$%&ing rocks the roof off the house!!!!! That loaded treble which can be quite aggressive with certain recordings and the energetic upper mid which can be sibilant it all gets tamed down with OPA627AP. The great thing about it is there's still plenty of sparkle in the highs and detail in the mids. It's like having the best of both worlds, detailed and smooth. I'm going to throw some more music at this new combo and see what happens, stay tuned for a detail report


----------



## uelover

I think both sides have missed an important point and that's the implementation of the Dac (rather than which Dac chip is used). I like the CS Dac chip and it is a very good chip. However, one will be able to get a better sound when the uha6smkii is paired with a better implemented Dac unit (even if it uses the CS chip also). 

320kbps is good enough. The 'lost details' during the lossy compression are not noticeable most of the time unless one tries to do an intensive side by side comparison (which he then may or may not be able to then identify the differences).


----------



## theque

uelover said:


> I think both sides have missed an important point and that's the implementation of the Dac (rather than which Dac chip is used). I like the CS Dac chip and it is a very good chip. However, one will be able to get a better sound when the uha6smkii is paired with a better implemented Dac unit (even if it uses the CS chip also).
> 
> 320kbps is good enough. The 'lost details' during the lossy compression are not noticeable most of the time unless one tries to do an intensive side by side comparison (which he then may or may not be able to then identify the differences).




I agree about implementation. With that, Nick Leckerton is an application and implementation engineer for Cirrus Logic. As I said in my post, I am sure he is one of the better in the industry at implementation of DAC's, let alone Cirrus Logic DAC's

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## uelover

theque said:


> I agree about implementation. With that, Nick Leckerton is an application and implementation engineer for Cirrus Logic. As I said in my post, I am sure he is one of the better in the industry at implementation of DAC's, let alone Cirrus Logic DAC's
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2




I know about his day job and I certainly wish and want to believe that that is true. However, it really leaves much to be desired when compared to other DACs out there at the similar price range. I felt that 90% of his effort went into the headamp section and only the remaining went into the DAC stage.

The amp could hold its feet against other amps of much higher price but the DAC cannot even hold its feet against other DAC of its price.


----------



## theque

Quote: 





uelover said:


> I know about his day job and I certainly wish and want to believe that that is true. However, it really leaves much to be desired when compared to other DACs out there at the similar price range. I felt that 90% of his effort went into the headamp section and only the remaining went into the DAC stage.
> The amp could hold its feet against other amps of much higher price but the DAC cannot even hold its feet against other DAC of its price.


 
   
  I guess I will find out myself in a few days...


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> Tend to agree with theque here. This is a very high quality DAC, and from the point of view of its measured performance it will not be distinguishable from most other good DACs out there (whose measurable performance is, in almost all cases, well outside the limits of human hearing). Whether its sound subjectively gels with one person or another is an entirely different matter.


 

 The DACport LX and the DX100 Sabre DAC are significantly better sounding IMO. Much more refined. Better detail IMO, more organic, natural sounding. Sound staging is better in them as well. The Cirrus Logic is more fatiguing, edgy, harsh in comparison. Both the DACport and Sabre DAC are noticeably more transparent than the Cirrus Logic as well. This is even noticeable on high bit rate mp3s (which I don't use very often BTW). Also I don't have bias against Cirrus Logic. I actually think the DAC in the iphone is pretty good. The sound quality on the iphone4 is the best I've heard out of any ipod so far. But it is what it is and I call it as I see it, or rather hear it. The product has it's benefits but it also has it limits in terms of sound quality.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





uelover said:


> I know about his day job and I certainly wish and want to believe that that is true. However, it really leaves much to be desired when compared to other DACs out there at the similar price range. I felt that 90% of his effort went into the headamp section and only the remaining went into the DAC stage.
> The amp could hold its feet against other amps of much higher price but the DAC cannot even hold its feet against other DAC of its price.


 

 100% agree . To think his DAC is up there with the better offering is just plane old wrong. I'd be very upset if I was stuck with this as my only DAC. Because there is better out there and even in the $250.00 range, much better. But that has nothing to do with the amp section. The UHA6 MKII amp section is much, much better than it's DAC. If anything the DAC is holding back the true performance of the amp.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> But it is what it is and I call it as I see it, or rather hear it.


 
   
  That's what I said - subjectively DACs will agree with listeners or not. I don't know that this is synonymous with the objective quality of the DAC and its implementation, so much as listener preference.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





nztechfreak said:


> That's what I said - subjectively DACs will agree with listeners or not. I don't know that this is synonymous with the objective quality of the DAC and its implementation, so much as listener preference.


 

 True. But if we purely go from that perspective then a Sansa Clip should sound just as good as a DX100. You see where I'm going with this? .


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> True. But if we purely go from that perspective then a Sansa Clip should sound just as good as a DX100. You see where I'm going with this? .


 
   
  That argument only holds up if everything else besides the DAC is equal. I don't think an argument resting on that crux is sound.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I'd be very upset if I was stuck with this as my only DAC. Because there is better out there and even in the $250.00 range, much better.


 
   
  I find it works just fine and capable as a DAC/AMP. Not the best, but sufficiently good  enough that I won't feel upset or shortchanged. I did use it on its on many times on my Mac as a DAC/AMP even though I have much better options around me.
   
  At USD279, if I were to attribute USD200 to its amp section, what more shall I say for its USD79 DAC section? Either way, it is superbly value for money =)


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





uelover said:


> I find it works just fine and capable as a DAC/AMP. Not the best, but sufficiently good  enough that I won't feel upset or shortchanged. I did use it on its on many times on my Mac as a DAC/AMP even though I have much better options around me.
> 
> At USD279, if I were to attribute USD200 to its amp section, what more shall I say for its USD79 DAC section? Either way, it is superbly value for money =)


 

 Exactly. Considering just the amp section alone $279 is a great deal for what you get. I bought the UHA6 for its amp. DAC is just icing on the cake. I felt the same way about the UHA4 as well. If I was in a pinch I could see myself using it as an Amp/DAC combo. Thankfully I'm never in such a predicament...


----------



## FieldingMellish

Does anyone have a pic or a link to buying a DIP extractor tool? I just dug out of the storm Sandy and received my Op-Amps at the post office. The folks at our local Radio Shack are clueless.


----------



## FlySweep

fieldingmellish said:


> Does anyone have a pic or a link to buying a DIP extractor tool? I just dug out of the storm Sandy and received my Op-Amps at the post office. The folks at our local Radio Shack are clueless.


 
BOOYA.


----------



## FACSman

Quote: 





theque said:


> [size=small]especially given that I listen to 320Kbps MP3's. [/size]


 
  I apologize for this being OT - but could you possibly tell me (or direct me to the proper Forum) how to convert these files so they play on an iPhone 4s? I really want to get into HD Downloads and feel I have the rig(s) to be able to appreciate them, just DNK how to do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The one freebie DL I had from them didn't even show up in my iTunes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
   
  TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Happy T-Giv


----------



## barbes

Quote: 





facsman said:


> I apologize for this being OT - but could you possibly tell me (or direct me to the proper Forum) how to convert these files so they play on an iPhone 4s? I really want to get into HD Downloads and feel I have the rig(s) to be able to appreciate them, just DNK how to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Check your PM.


----------



## xinghui0711

Is Leckerton Audio going to make a Black-Friday sale for their products?


----------



## lee730

lol keep dreaming .


----------



## ardgedee

Yeah, some small audio shops will do it, but most cottage industry businesses have inventories and margins that are too small for blowout sales. If you really need to save money on a particular piece of gear, wait for somebody to sell theirs used.


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Yeah, some small audio shops will do it, but most cottage industry businesses have inventories and margins that are too small for blowout sales. If you really need to save money on a particular piece of gear, wait for somebody to sell theirs used.


 
  Well, I understand that the price is already fair enough. If Nick didn't put any special sales on his product, I will still going to buy it


----------



## ardgedee

He does sell B-stock from time to time. You can inquire about that. I don't recall seeing any B-stock of the UHA-6 series amps for quite a while, though.


----------



## xinghui0711

Just bought the UHA-6SMKII few mins ago with default AD8610ARZ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I felt sorry for my wallet


----------



## gnarlsagan

If you guys think the DAC is lacking then can you recommend a different op amp to put inside? Is it possible to put in a Sabre? 

Also it would be interesting to know if any of you blind test since the differences between DACs is reported to be so small.


----------



## jeffsf

You can't swap DACs the way you can swap op-amps in some designs. You certainly can use an external DAC of your choosing.
   
  There are several modestly priced options for Sabre-based boards out there, including the UD100, Hifimediy USB Saber DAC, and cased or uncased ODAC. There are options that continue up from there in price as well.
   
  (Here is a Google-translated discussion of the Hifimediy)


----------



## FACSman

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> If you really need to save money on a particular piece of gear, wait for somebody to sell theirs used.


 
  Agreed; most of the amps & cans in my sig are used. Even the Crystal Piccolino...


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





facsman said:


> Agreed; most of the amps & cans in my sig are used. Even the Crystal Piccolino...


 
  There is only one user sold his UHA-6S MKII within a week(which is fast). I am not a patient guy, so I went ahead and bought it directly from the website.


----------



## FACSman

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> There is only one user sold his UHA-6S MKII within a week(which is fast).


 
  Might have been to me 'cause I bought mine off Head-Fi


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





gnarlsagan said:


> If you guys think the DAC is lacking then can you recommend a different op amp to put inside? Is it possible to put in a Sabre?
> Also it would be interesting to know if any of you blind test since the differences between DACs is reported to be so small.


 

 Op Amp is not the same as a DAC. Both can and will have an influence on the amps sound signature though. What you can do is buy a separate DAC and reap the benefits of the UHA6's amp section and a good quality DAC. The DACport LX is one of the best values to performance IMO. Especially now since the price has gone down on it again. It was $350.00 when it first released. I got mine on the release sale though for $300.00 and it is one of the best audio purchases I've made. It has managed to stay with me the longest out of all my gear. The price is now $250.00


----------



## jhelsas

lee730 said:


> Op Amp is not the same as a DAC. Both can and will have an influence on the amps sound signature though. What you can do is buy a separate DAC and reap the benefits of the UHA6's amp section and a good quality DAC. The DACport LX is one of the best values to performance IMO. Especially now since the price has gone down on it again. It was $350.00 when it first released. I got mine on the release sale though for $300.00 and it is one of the best audio purchases I've made. It has managed to stay with me the longest out of all my gear. The price is now $250.00




Do you know how to compare the DACport LX with the Xonar STX?
This may be an strange comparison, but right now my best dac is from the STX, so, anyway, it's my reference point.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





jhelsas said:


> Do you know how to compare the DACport LX with the Xonar STX?
> This may be an strange comparison, but right now my best dac is from the STX, so, anyway, it's my reference point.


 

 Sorry I don't have the Xonar so I wouldn't know. I can say though that my Creative Xi-Fi Titanium Card is a joke in comparison to my DACport LX. They are not even comparable. Technically I still find my DACport paired with my Triad L3 to be better than my DX100 combo. It's a more dynamic and resolving sound. I'm sure the sabre DAC is capable of more however with the right implementation. The DACport also has an advantage as it's Class A. It runs hot constantly.


----------



## jhelsas

lee730 said:


> Sorry I don't have the Xonar so I wouldn't know. I can say though that my Creative Xi-Fi Titanium Card is a joke in comparison to my DACport LX. They are not even comparable. Technically I still find my DACport paired with my Triad L3 to be better than my DX100 combo. It's a more dynamic and resolving sound. I'm sure the sabre DAC is capable of more however with the right implementation. The DACport also has an advantage as it's Class A. It runs hot constantly.




Isn't the CX an dac+class A amp?
As far as I could read, the LX was only a dac+lineout


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





jhelsas said:


> Isn't the CX an dac+class A amp?
> As far as I could read, the LX was only a dac+lineout


 

 The DACport has Class A power rating. It runs hot just like the DACport. Just it doesn't have the amp section and volume control the DACport has (the amp section is the DACports weakness). You lose transparency/resolving power on the Dacport compared to the Dacport LX.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Since the subject has changed over to what DAc to pair with the MK II the following concerning the new CLAS is a rather depressing read. If I keep seeing early impressions like that I'll probably forget the CLAS plan.
   
   
  Quote:*dj nellie*


> After spending a few days listening to my -dB, using the single-ended output to my MK3 and Pico Slim and with the Ed. 8, DT1350, and UERM, I have some initial impressions.  The first is that the -dB seems to have a darker, warmer sound signature than the original CLAS.  Whether that's due to a change in tonal balance, or whether the -dB is actually hazy and veiled in comparison to the CLAS, I can't really say without having the CLAS in front of me.  But I owned the CLAS for about 18 months and I think I remember its sound pretty well.
> 
> The lowered gain is definitely a big plus for me, as it minimizes the amount of hiss that the MK3 produces and allows for more usable positions on the volume dial with sensitive headphones.  But I'm somewhat underwhelmed with the sound of the -dB.  It just doesn't feel as crisp, transparent and neutral as I remember the CLAS sounding.  But I suppose if you found the CLAS to sound a bit harsh or anemic, then the -dB could be seen as more natural and rich.  I'm finding the sound slightly dull, but maybe it will grow on me.
> 
> I'm interested to see if (and how) the sound might change in balanced output mode, once the "fixed" -dBs become available.


----------



## xinghui0711

After you placed the order, what do you do? Waiting for the tracking#? I haven't get any messages from Leckerton Audio yet.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> After you placed the order, what do you do? Waiting for the tracking#? I haven't get any messages from Leckerton Audio yet.


 

 You should receive an order received email soon. Check your spam folder for whatever reason a lot of Nicks emails wind up in everyone's spam folder


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> You should receive an order received email soon. Check your spam folder for whatever reason a lot of Nicks emails wind up in everyone's spam folder


 
  I did, but I didn't see any emails at all. Even after tried to contact Leckerton Audio, I don't get any messages. Should I use a different email address?


----------



## theque

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> I did, but I didn't see any emails at all. Even after tried to contact Leckerton Audio, I don't get any messages. Should I use a different email address?


 
  It's a holiday here in America if you were not aware. I do not think Nick is shipping anything today...


----------



## xinghui0711

theque said:


> It's a holiday here in America if you were not aware. I do not think Nick is shipping anything today...




What I was wondering is that I didn't receive any replies from Nick, even when it wasn't during the holiday.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> I did, but I didn't see any emails at all. Even after tried to contact Leckerton Audio, I don't get any messages. Should I use a different email address?


 

 Give it a day or so. You have to remember this is a long weekend in the USA. If you don't get anything by then email Nick I'm sure you'll get some sort of email soon.


----------



## theque

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> What I was wondering is that I didn't receive any replies from Nick, even when it wasn't during the holiday.


 
  I ordered mine on Wednesday Morning. No email either. I am not worried though. I am 100% sure we will get information by Monday.


----------



## DigitalFreak

It took me about a day to get my confirmation email and I got my shipping notice about 3 days later


----------



## theque

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> It took me about a day to get my confirmation email and I got my shipping notice about 3 days later


 
  Oh, I got my conformation email (The automatic one) in less than 1 minute from ordering.


----------



## xinghui0711

theque said:


> Oh, I got my conformation email (The automatic one) in less than 1 minute from ordering.




I didn't. Receive any confirmation email either. Is that weird? I will just wait for it to arrive then lol


----------



## electropop

Another UHA-6mkII (209) owner here. It's a really impressive unit. 
   
  Regarding the dac, I think it's more than decent regardless of price. Sure, toslink provided better results, but USB wasn't bad either. I'm also happy with how good it works fed by my 5 year old 160gb classic.


----------



## xinghui0711

electropop said:


> Another UHA-6mkII (209) owner here. It's a really impressive unit.
> 
> Regarding the dac, I think it's more than decent regardless of price. Sure, toslink provided better results, but USB wasn't bad either. I'm also happy with how good it works fed by my 5 year old 160gb classic.




How long did your unit take to arrive?
LOL I not really a patient guy.


----------



## theque

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> Just bought the UHA-6SMKII few mins ago with default AD8610ARZ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> How long did your unit take to arrive?
> LOL I not really a patient guy.


 
   
  From your posting, you ordered your UHA-6S.MKII approximately 10 am on Thanksgiving in Texas. I am not sure why you do not understand that Thanksgiving is one of our two biggest holidays in America. More than likely you will not hear anything until Monday. From there I am sure Nick will get them out the door ASAP and you will get it in the time based on your shipping choice.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Hey guys I just ordered the Heir 4A's for my new MK II amp.


----------



## xinghui0711

theque said:


> From your posting, you ordered your UHA-6S.MKII approximately 10 am on Thanksgiving in Texas. I am not sure why you do not understand that Thanksgiving is one of our two biggest holidays in America. More than likely you will not hear anything until Monday. From there I am sure Nick will get them out the door ASAP and you will get it in the time based on your shipping choice.




My concern is that I couldn't contact him. I have sent messages to Nick a long time ago before Thanksgiving. Which email do you guys use?


----------



## mtntrance

Just let it go.  I ordered on a weekend and heard back 3 days later.  I am sure it will ship next week and you willhave it after next weekend at the latest.  That was my experience.


----------



## xinghui0711

mtntrance said:


> Just let it go.  I ordered on a weekend and heard back 3 days later.  I am sure it will ship next week and you willhave it after next weekend at the latest.  That was my experience.




Thanks. I think it is because they need some time to test the unit before shipping.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Well tonight I rolled op amp 209. I also found the time to get myself a nice mini screwdriver and a magnifying glass to make the task a lot easier. I got the case opened up in under a couple of minutes and slid out the guts without any problems. Surprisingly, the screws weren't super tight and it only took a little added torque on my part to get them loosened up. It was a bit of a pain in the rear trying to read the op amp numbers even when under the magnifying glass. I eventually got it all sorted out once I realized that if I tilted the op amp just right under the bright light the lettering became a lot easier to make out. The dip extractor was invaluable and I had both of the 627 op amps pulled out in a few seconds and the 209's slotted in in under 30 seconds. Everything pulled out and slotted in quite nicely and I didn't have to mess around trying to get the pronged feet into the board. I also took special care to make sure the square solder mark was aligned properly like the 627 surface markings were. I slid the guts back into the case without a hassle and got the screws back in with minimal fuss. It took a minute of playing around with the screws to ensure they lined up properly and screwed down firmly but overall it wasn't a big deal. Overall, I was surprised what a hassle free experience it was and I had it all done from start to finish in about 7 or 8 minutes. I would have probably gotten it all done in under 5 minutes if I didn't have to monkey around with the magnifying glass trying to identify which op amp was which.
   
  When I first ordered it I was a little scared concerning op amp 209. From some peoples posted impressions I was fearing 209 would sound to lean and harsh for my tastes but thus far I'm really enjoying this op amp configuration. The 627 is easily the more colored smoother sounding op amp and it was enjoyable in that it made everything sound very musical. With 209 I'm finding added detail and clarity in the mids of my gear and there seems to be a bit more crispness to the notes. I've only been listening to this op amp for maybe a couple of hours thus far and the impression I'm forming so far is it sounds a bit like the 8610 only without the added touch or warmth and a slightly less full bodied sounding low end. It's pretty neutral sounding in my opinion and I guess some people around these parts would describe it as dry sounding. I'm also guessing some people out there might not like the 209 citing it would make their music sound boring but for me I'm really digging the more neutral like presentation and the added clarity, dynamics, and detail. I haven't rolled the 8610 op amp into the MK II yet, I'll probably get around to it on Monday but the 8610 is the op amp in my UHA-4 so I'm not expecting to hear to much difference compared to what I'm used to although I would think it might sound a touch more cleaner in the MK II compared to the UHA 4 due to the MK II having a overall generally cleaner sounding amp section. Thus far I've only paired the MK II with the 209 op amp with my M-80, M-100 and MDR EX 600 IEM so these early impressions might change down the road. Only time will tell.
   
  Today I also tried out the MK II's Cirrus Logic DAC for the very first time. I'm currently using it hooked up via USB to my laptop streaming music from my iTunes library playing 16 bit ALAC files as I type this post. I'm finding this DAC a mixed bag and I really don't think it would be fair of me passing judgement on it considering my experience with quality sounding DAC's is limited. I do find that it sounds a few steps better then my 3rd gen iPod Touch. It seems the highs are no longer so rolled off and there seems to be a touch more separation on the top end. When compared to my onboard Realtek laptop sound card I'm also finding it a step up and overall I think it's a far better refined sound as well as a more natural sound. I've always had issues with my onboard sound card and I've always thought it sounded rather, for a lack of a better description, crude and two dimensional. Music generally speaking with this DAC seems to sound nice and I would grade it as almost as capable as my 3rd anniversary Studio V DAP. I'm especially finding vocals no longer sound as constricted and shouty as they do when pairing the MK II directly to my iPod as it's source. Even so I still think my Studio V probably has the more capable DAC.
   
  So, anyone else out there have anything to add concerning the 209, 8610 or 627 op amps? I'm rather curious what everyone elses personal opinion on these op amps are and whether anyone has tried any other alternative op amp configurations.


----------



## kiteki

Does the Leckerton have capacitors in it?  I can't see any in the pictures.
   
   
  What's the voltage supply to the op-amps?  Does it use a doubler?


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





flysweep said:


> BOOYA.


 
   
  That is great. Thanks a ton. I'll order this asap.


----------



## lee730

lmao did you read the "Usually ships in 3 to 5 weeks?"


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> Does the Leckerton have capacitors in it?  I can't see any in the pictures.
> 
> 
> What's the voltage supply to the op-amps?  Does it use a doubler?


 

 kiteki if you message Nick on the Leckerton site I'm sure he'll answer all your questions concerning the inner workings of the MK II


----------



## kiteki

digitalfreak said:


> kiteki if you message Nick on the Leckerton site I'm sure he'll answer all your questions concerning the inner workings of the MK II


 
   
  Thanks, he didn't last time =/, which is why I skipped the UHA-4 w/OPA627 and this company as a whole lol... but now I'm seeing greener pastures.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> Thanks, he didn't last time =/, which is why I skipped the UHA-4 w/OPA627 and this company as a whole lol... but now I'm seeing greener pastures.


 

 Kiteki he wouldn't purposely ignore you. That is not Nick at all. Try go to his website again and ask a question. If anything his mail may have gone to your spam mail which has happened to quite a few people already.


----------



## soundbear

Hey Lee or others:   For those with the Studio V/uha4 combo and looking to upgrade in amps, not dacs,  would you overall recommend the MKII with its opamp options or the Tralucent T1?   Apparently the synergy of the DX100/T1 and your IEM's is very good, how is the synergy of the V/MKII(and various op amps)  compared to the V/T1 with your IEM's?   Is the T1 op amp similar to the 8610?


----------



## thegrobe

Hi all,
  I am seriously close to pulling the trigger on one of these. I was originally shopping for just an amp then came across this..BTW thanks to Digital Freak for answering a couple questions via PM
   
  So I wasn't looking for something with a DAC, but if I get this I have a couple questions, I have read about 30 pages through this thread but ...uugh kinda just want to ask a couple questions, since I have never used an amp with DAC before. My DAP's are 5.5 gen iPod via LOD and a Clip zip, both rockboxed. I am planning soon to do the DIY imod on the iPod
   
  1) As far as the amp section only, is this a better unit than the JDS C421? (w/8260) It is the other amp I am considering. 90% of my use will be as an amp only. THe JDS has the bonus of being a bit cheaper. I am probably going to get a biased answer on this thread, but worth asking for anyone who has tried both. 
   
  2) I do not have a DAP with digital out (who does? there are a few around - I don't have one) If I understand correctly, if I run my Foobar2000 as player on my laptop out via USB to this unit, I will bypass my crappy computer guts and use the DAC in the Leckerton at a max of 16/48.....and for another optional home setup, If my bluray player can output 24/96 PCM audio files over optical, I can get real 24/96 through the DAC/AMP on this unit. Correct? please correct me if I'm wrong.
   
  Thanks a bunch for answers, I am real close to buying, just want to make sure the extra expenditure over the C421 is worth it to me.


----------



## xinghui0711

kiteki said:


> Thanks, he didn't last time =/, which is why I skipped the UHA-4 w/OPA627 and this company as a whole lol... but now I'm seeing greener pastures.




I'm in the same situation. Nick didn't reply me last time whe I contacted him at the Leckerton Audio website. 
Lee, how can u contact him directly? I have feeling that he didn't receive our emails.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> 1) As far as the amp section only, is this a better unit than the JDS C421? (w/8260) It is the other amp I am considering. 90% of my use will be as an amp only. THe JDS has the bonus of being a bit cheaper. I am probably going to get a biased answer on this thread, but worth asking for anyone who has tried both.
> 
> 2) I do not have a DAP with digital out (who does? there are a few around - I don't have one) If I understand correctly, if I run my Foobar2000 as player on my laptop out via USB to this unit, I will bypass my crappy computer guts and use the DAC in the Leckerton at a max of 16/48.....and for another optional home setup, If my bluray player can output 24/96 PCM audio files over optical, I can get real 24/96 through the DAC/AMP on this unit. Correct? please correct me if I'm wrong.


 
   
  As I remember, you're also getting an Heir IEM...
   
  I can confirm that iPod Video -> UHA-6 series -> Heir 4.A is an excellent combination. It's one of my regular portable listening setups. (I have a 5g rather than a 5.5g, but the boards are effectively identical if we get down to the hair-splitting details). 
   
  Can't answer item 1, since I've never heard JDS's products. As for item 2, yes, you are correct: USB is limited to 16/48, optical and coax can go higher. If you have a laptop with optical out (some do, through the headphone jack: Check your owner's manual) you can get the higher bit rate that way.


----------



## thegrobe

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> As I remember, you're also getting an Heir IEM...
> 
> I can confirm that iPod Video -> UHA-6 series -> Heir 4.A is an excellent combination. It's one of my regular portable listening setups. (I have a 5g rather than a 5.5g, but the boards are effectively identical if we get down to the hair-splitting details).
> 
> Can't answer item 1, since I've never heard JDS's products. As for item 2, yes, you are correct: USB is limited to 16/48, optical and coax can go higher. If you have a laptop with optical out (some do, through the headphone jack: Check your owner's manual) you can get the higher bit rate that way.


 
  Thank you for the response. It's good to know that I do have some (non-portable) options for using the DAC section, so it isn't a complete waste to me. And yes, I currently have the Heir 3.Ai and 4.Ai universals, and just took advantage of their recent promotions to get a 4.A and 8.A CIEM ordered. Should be a pretty good setup altogether once the customs come in..
  Thanks again


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





soundbear said:


> Hey Lee or others:   For those with the Studio V/uha4 combo and looking to upgrade in amps, not dacs,  would you overall recommend the MKII with its opamp options or the Tralucent T1?   Apparently the synergy of the DX100/T1 and your IEM's is very good, how is the synergy of the V/MKII(and various op amps)  compared to the V/T1 with your IEM's?   Is the T1 op amp similar to the 8610?


 

 For me personally I find the T1 to be better for portability with my DX100 even over the UHA6 MKII. Now if I was to be at my desktop I would prefer the UHA6 (at least synergy wise) also due to the volume pot having more headroom for bit for bit music playback. But other than that the T1 IMO. I'm actually on the fence about selling my Leckerton at this point.... I just don't use it enough to warrant keeping it. Before it was relegated to my desktop but my Triad has since "thrown it off the Pali"


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> I'm in the same situation. Nick didn't reply me last time whe I contacted him at the Leckerton Audio website.
> Lee, how can u contact him directly? I have feeling that he didn't receive our emails.


 

 Through his website is generally how you can contact him. Try check your spam folder. Hes emails may have gone there. I can try contact him and see if he got your emails. Most of the time when I do this he tells me he already responded to your emails. Not pointing at you but for others who have had this issue before. Check your spam mail. It's also Sunday so give him til Monday at least.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> For me personally I find the T1 to be better for portability with my DX100 even over the UHA6 MKII. Now if I was to be at my desktop I would prefer the UHA6 (at least synergy wise) also due to the volume pot having more headroom for bit for bit music playback. But other than that the T1 IMO. I'm actually on the fence about selling my Leckerton at this point.... I just don't use it enough to warrant keeping it. Before it was relegated to my desktop but my Triad has since "thrown it off the Pali"


 
  I never knew you had a Triad L3. When did you get your hands on that?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> I never knew you had a Triad L3. When did you get your hands on that?


 

 I've had it for some time DigitalFreak. Well over a month now. Yeah it's definitely set the bar really high. I just don't see it getting any better for IEMs with this amp. You just need to make sure to have a good PSU or you aren't getting the full potential of this amp. You haven't heard the full power of the dynamic range until you have heard this amp. Especially when burned in properly. Just WOW. It's like listening to all my music again for the first time. A huge step up IMO. Getting the dynamic range right is the hardest thing for your audio gear to achieve and this amp does it in spades. On other amps you'll notice the compression in comparison. Just makes them sound lifeless and dull in comparison (you are made to feel something is missing from the music).


----------



## kiteki

The Triad... damn... it's on special in Thailand...






    
 *Lisa L3 in Metal Chassis * *List Price :* 28,900 Baht *OurPriceIncl :* *25,900 *Baht (Incl. Vat)  

      


 
   
  and also costs as much as 25.9 fun nights out.


----------



## lee730

lol your loss either way you put it . All I can say is it's insane Kiteki. Once I go down the route of full size cans again I will most likely upgrade the PSU to the one Triad offers but until then I'm cherry .


----------



## gnarlsagan

I'm gonna have to call in sick with a bad case of upgradeitis.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I've had it for some time DigitalFreak. Well over a month now. Yeah it's definitely set the bar really high. I just don't see it getting any better for IEMs with this amp. You just need to make sure to have a good PSU or you aren't getting the full potential of this amp. You haven't heard the full power of the dynamic range until you have heard this amp. Especially when burned in properly. Just WOW. It's like listening to all my music again for the first time. A huge step up IMO. Getting the dynamic range right is the hardest thing for your audio gear to achieve and this amp does it in spades. On other amps you'll notice the compression in comparison. Just makes them sound lifeless and dull in comparison (you are made to feel something is missing from the music).


 

 What PSU are you using?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> What PSU are you using?


 

 I'm using the Firestone Power supply. They have been discontinued so it may be harder to find them now. I scored mine for a really good deal. It makes a huge difference on the Triad. You can never have enough "good power" .


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I'm using the Firestone Power supply. They have been discontinued so it may be harder to find them now. I scored mine for a really good deal. It makes a huge difference on the Triad. You can never had enough "good power" .


 

 You mean THIS one


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> You mean THIS one


 

 Yep. But it has been discontinued. I actually bought the last demo unit from AVHI. I also contacted some other places who also said they discontinued the Power Supply. So lucky me I was able to pick up one of the last units.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Interesting, I've been putting the UHA-6S MKII (Eva) with op amp 209 installed head to head against my top lady the ALO RX MKII (Itoru). For the last hour or so I've been rotating my iPod Classic with Fiio L9 connector between the two amps using my jPhonic K2 sp IEM. The most noticeable difference is the soundstage. On the RX it seems wider giving the music a sitting in a large music hall like feel to it. Where the comparison gets interesting for me is the bass. On the songs Catch My Fall, Eyes Without A Face and Flesh For Fantasy by Billy Idol I noticed the bass is far more cleaner on the Leckerton with a nice satisfying mid bass rumbly sound to it. All three of these songs have a heavy prominent bass line which takes front and center over the guitars. Because of the better detailed rumbly bass the music sounds like it has more depth. After a little more A/Bing I began to sense the music on the Leckerton had a very slightly better 3D like layering to it. The RX is my most fluid sounding amp and it's transition between mids to lower highs and upper lows has always sounded wonderful on this amp. When put head to head against the Leckerton it keeps it's title as far as fluidity goes. I'm also noticing the mids seem to be pulled up a quarter step forward compared to the Leckerton making the RX a more mid centric sounding amp. As far as mids go the Leckerton seems to have a more crisper note presentation in the mids as well as it's whole overall signature. The end result, the Leckerton seems to have better PRAT making it a good amp for fast paced rock and electronica. As far as highs go, the Leckerton seems to sound slightly cleaner and crisper but the RX although not as crisp seems to have more air up top due to it's wider soundstage. The pops taps clips etc in the music also seem to have more authority on the Leckerton while on the RX those effects seem to sound a db or two softer.
   
  Right now I really can't decide which of these two ladies I like better. They both seem to do very well what they're good at. I think I just had my very first threesome.


----------



## mtntrance

I wonder how the pico power is going to compare to the UHA-6 MKII?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





mtntrance said:


> I wonder how the pico power is going to compare to the UHA-6 MKII?


 

 No idea, I wouldn't mind seeing Eva pitted against the Pico the Continental and the new Apex Glacier.


----------



## shotgunshane

@DigitalFreak, nice comparison. 

Here is my comparison to the VentureCraft Go-Dap X 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/609906/new-venturecraft-go-dap-x-for-both-idevices-and-pcs/150#post_8891857


----------



## thegrobe

Alright, I went ahead and ordered the UHA-6S mkII....black, with 8610 op amp. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Tenormech

I just pulled the trigger on the same. This will be my first external headphone amp, and I'm stoked!


----------



## soundbear

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> For me personally I find the T1 to be better for portability with my DX100 even over the UHA6 MKII. Now if I was to be at my desktop I would prefer the UHA6 (at least synergy wise) also due to the volume pot having more headroom for bit for bit music playback. But other than that the T1 IMO. I'm actually on the fence about selling my Leckerton at this point.... I just don't use it enough to warrant keeping it. Before it was relegated to my desktop but my Triad has since "thrown it off the Pali"


 
  Thanks Lee.   I'm going to get the T1 for my Studio V since I only need an amp and its synergy with the V and sony 7550 and other IEMs is very good.


----------



## FACSman

Quote: 





gnarlsagan said:


> I'm gonna have to call in sick with a bad case of upgradeitis.


 
  It's just GAS! (Gear Acquisition Syndrome)


----------



## plakat

Well... both are easily treatable with a generous infusion of money... unfortunately most employers are unaware of this fact


----------



## uelover

I have a pair of LM49710 opamp coming to me soon. Let's see how it goes =)


----------



## electropop

Just want to bring to everyone's attention, if it already isn't, that the 209 version of the mkII is very susceptible to gsm-interference. Much more so than my previous GS Voyager. I noticed today when I got onto the bus at the same time with a girl talking to the phone, the typical buzz came up and relatively high in volume. I tried to escape it by grabbing a seat on the last row, but she followed me and sat down four rows in front of me. I could pick up the the noise from that far away and I must've looked like one of the guys from Star Trek with a geo analyzer while trying to figure out an approximate distance... The Voyager only seemed to pick it up if my phone was in my bag right next to it and someone was trying to call me. Sometimes it didn't even do it then.
  The mkII+209 seems to gather other interference as well. There's this spot at work which I pass daily and every time I get this high pitched noise through my headphones that's lower in volume, but a more constant sound compared to gsm-interference. Have to find out what's happening there..


----------



## uelover

electropop said:


> Just want to bring to everyone's attention, if it already isn't, that the 209 version of the mkII is very susceptible to gsm-interference. Much more so than my previous GS Voyager. I noticed today when I got onto the bus at the same time with a girl talking to the phone, the typical buzz came up and relatively high in volume. I tried to escape it by grabbing a seat on the last row, but she followed me and sat down four rows in front of me. I could pick up the the noise from that far away and I must've looked like one of the guys from Star Trek with a geo analyzer while trying to figure out an approximate distance... The Voyager only seemed to pick it up if my phone was in my bag right next to it and someone was trying to call me. Sometimes it didn't even do it then.
> The mkII+209 seems to gather other interference as well. There's this spot at work which I pass daily and every time I get this high pitched noise through my headphones that's lower in volume, but a more constant sound compared to gsm-interference. Have to find out what's happening there..




This is something that I have never experienced before. What interconnect were you using between your source and the amp?


----------



## gnarlsagan

Interference with opamp 209 is acknowledged on leckerton's site, so it is a known issue.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





gnarlsagan said:


> Interference with opamp 209 is acknowledged on leckerton's site, so it is a known issue.


 
   
  Yeah but its not as bad as the case described above...


----------



## DigitalFreak

Agreed, with 209 I've experienced the odd low level staticy glitch once in a blue moon but never a squelch and never when a phone is 4 seats away from me.
  @uelover
   
  What do you think?
   

   
  You think she'll play nice with the 6S MKII


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Agreed, with 209 I've experienced the odd low level staticy glitch once in a blue moon but never a squelch and never when a phone is 4 seats away from me.
> @uelover
> 
> What do you think?
> ...


 
   
  Why dual to mono module?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Why dual to mono module?


 

 kiteki planted the suggestion in my mind so now I'm curious


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> kiteki planted the suggestion in my mind so now I'm curious


 
   
  The UHA 6SMKII takes in single channel opamp so this module (apart from its humongous size) will not work.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





uelover said:


> The UHA 6SMKII takes in single channel opamp so this module (apart from its humongous size) will not work.


 

 Crap, I was really curious about it. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Why dual to mono module?


 

 lmao looks like double carburetors .


----------



## thegrobe

>


 
   

   
  Quote: 





lee730 said:


> lmao looks like double carburetors .


----------



## DigitalFreak

Interesting, the first thing I thought when I saw the pic was some weird designer bra that Madonna would probably wear when on tour during the early 90s


----------



## lee730

Well I came to a decision and put my UHA6 MKII and some other gear up for sale. Guess it's time to move on. Looking forward to the Heir 8As . Hope they won't disappoint.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Well I came to a decision and put my UHA6 MKII and some other gear up for sale. Guess it's time to move on. Looking forward to the Heir 8As . Hope they won't disappoint.


 
   
  Good luck with your new toy. Seems like it has been a year and you have yet to get your Heir 8A =)


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> You think she'll play nice with the 6S MKII


 
   
  Quote: 





uelover said:


> The UHA 6SMKII takes in single channel opamp so this module (apart from its humongous size) will not work.


 
   
  Assuming those are op-amps and not weird, stubby capacitors, it looks like they're in socketed mounts. Can they be removed from the carrier and attached to the sockets on the Leckerton?
    
  Quote:


lee730 said:


> Well I came to a decision and put my UHA6 MKII and some other gear up for sale. Guess it's time to move on. Looking forward to the Heir 8As . Hope they won't disappoint.


 
   
  I've found that the UHA6 plays very nice with my Hidition NT 6 Pro, which has treble and bass emphasis somewhat like the 8.A's. For whatever reason the UHA-6's clinical characteristics bring out the NT 6 Pro's extension at the high and low extremes without making them seem unnatural at my usual listening levels.
   
  Even though I think the RSA Blackbird has amazing synergy with the Heir 4.A in balanced mode, my early impressions of the RSA with the NT 6 Pro in balanced mode was of a comparatively thuddy and uninvolving sound.
   
  Unless you're in a rush or need the money, I recommend trying the UHA6 with your 8.A before deciding it's not for you.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Assuming those are op-amps and not weird, stubby capacitors, it looks like they're in socketed mounts. Can they be removed from the carrier and attached to the sockets on the Leckerton?
> 
> I've found that the UHA6 plays very nice with my Hidition NT 6 Pro, which has treble and bass emphasis somewhat like the 8.A's. For whatever reason the UHA-6's clinical characteristics bring out the NT 6 Pro's extension at the high and low extremes without making them seem unnatural at my usual listening levels.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm kinda in the need for money but not only that my T1 amp is just that much better IMO with IEMs in general. Especially with my DX100 I don't use the UHA6 at all. I use to use the UHA6 MKII on my desktop with the DACport LX because they had good synergy and offered enough volume room on the pot for bit for bit playback. But the Triad is much better than it and is the replacement on the desktop. The T1 does amazingly well with all my IEMs. From very neutral to bass heavy. The problem for me with the Leckerton is that is focuses more on depth and not enough width to its presentation. This doesn't synergize well with the DX100 IMO while the T1 is a match made in heaven.
   
  So I don't think I'll have a problem with the 8As. Also from reading some other headfiers reviews on the T1 (including ClieOS and GG) it seems the T1 really excels at powering low impedance loads (Sensitive IEMs) with power to spare. You'd have to hear it to really know what I mean but how the T1 presents music is amazing. It gives you a great sense of depth and width in the sound stage thus bringing very good balance. This fleshes out everything (mids, treble and bass). They all compliment each other very well. Very 3D. I agree the UHA6 MKII is an amazing amp. A big step up even over the O2 IMO. But the T1 just has it's number in my case although I still feel the UHA6 was better on my desktop (synergy wise).


----------



## xinghui0711

I haven't receive any replies from Nick yet since last Thursday, so let's assume that he didn't receive my messages at all.
I have tried both Gmail and Hotmail already. The trash/spam folder is checked too.
Is he busy these days or I should try to contact him in a different way?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> I haven't receive any replies from Nick yet since last Thursday, so let's assume that he didn't receive my messages at all.
> I have tried both Gmail and Hotmail already. The trash/spam folder is checked too.
> Is he busy these days or I should try to contact him in a different way?


 

 I'll try and contact him.


----------



## xinghui0711

lee730 said:


> I'll try and contact him.




 Thank you


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I'll try and contact him.


 
  I finally received the emails from Leckerton Audio today Because I sent my messages directly to their email address instead of using the website one.
  They said that they did replied my emails and sent the order confirmation to me, but I didn't receive any messages at all. Isn't that weird? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Disregarding that, the package is shipped yesterday, so hopefully it is going to arrive tomorrow. Good news!


----------



## jhelsas

xinghui0711 said:


> I finally received the emails from Leckerton Audio today Because I sent my messages directly to their email address instead of using the website one.
> They said that they did replied my emails and sent the order confirmation to me, but I didn't receive any messages at all. Isn't that weird? :blink:
> Disregarding that, the package is shipped yesterday, so hopefully it is going to arrive tomorrow. Good news!




I sent a mensage too through their website today.

If I don't receive a reply till thursday, do you think it would be a good Idea to send them a e-mail directly?


----------



## zachchen1996

lee730 said:


> I'm kinda in the need for money but not only that my T1 amp is just that much better IMO with IEMs in general. Especially with my DX100 I don't use the UHA6 at all. I use to use the UHA6 MKII on my desktop with the DACport LX because they had good synergy and offered enough volume room on the pot for bit for bit playback. But the Triad is much better than it and is the replacement on the desktop. The T1 does amazingly well with all my IEMs. From very neutral to bass heavy. The problem for me with the Leckerton is that is focuses more on depth and not enough width to its presentation. This doesn't synergize well with the DX100 IMO while the T1 is a match made in heaven.
> 
> So I don't think I'll have a problem with the 8As. Also from reading some other headfiers reviews on the T1 (including ClieOS and GG) it seems the T1 really excels at powering low impedance loads (Sensitive IEMs) with power to spare. You'd have to hear it to really know what I mean but how the T1 presents music is amazing. It gives you a great sense of depth and width in the sound stage thus bringing very good balance. This fleshes out everything (mids, treble and bass). They all compliment each other very well. Very 3D. I agree the UHA6 MKII is an amazing amp. A big step up even over the O2 IMO. But the T1 just has it's number in my case although I still feel the UHA6 was better on my desktop (synergy wise).




Between the T1 and the uha-6s mkii (209) which is more detailed? If the T1 really does sound better than the uha-6s mkii with the dx100, then I just might have to sell it and get a T1, and it's cheaper too!


----------



## lisztian420

Sent them an email 3 days ago... No reply: (


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Well I came to a decision and put my UHA6 MKII and some other gear up for sale. Guess it's time to move on. Looking forward to the Heir 8As . Hope they won't disappoint.


 

 did I mention i placed an order for a pair of 4A's


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





jhelsas said:


> I sent a mensage too through their website today.
> If I don't receive a reply till thursday, do you think it would be a good Idea to send them a e-mail directly?


 
  yes, you should send your message to their email directly.
  They usually reply customer's email within a day.


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





lisztian420 said:


> Sent them an email 3 days ago... No reply: (


 
  Try to contact them with this email address: customer_support@leckertonaudio.com
  you will probably receive the reply within a day.


----------



## seekadds

Nick was quick to reply when I asked him a question. Lovin' my little amp!


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Between the T1 and the uha-6s mkii (209) which is more detailed? If the T1 really does sound better than the uha-6s mkii with the dx100, then I just might have to sell it and get a T1, and it's cheaper too!


 
   
  They both have different presentations. The UHA6 MKII focuses on depth while the T1 has emphasis on both depth and width in the sound stage. For me this makes music that much more pleasant to listen to from the bass, treble to mids. They all make each other that more apparent and enjoyable IMO. So I feel they are similar in terms of overall detail but their presentations are quite different. In a sense I can say it is easier for me to perceive the detail on the T1 as it is that much more engaging for me. This is with my DX100 however as it pairs extremely well with it. The UHA6 did excel on my DACport LX though since the DACport had a good width to it's sound staging so they blended well together.
  Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> did I mention i placed an order for a pair of 4A's


 

 4As or 4ai? .


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> They both have different presentations. The UHA6 MKII focuses on depth while the T1 has emphasis on both depth and width in the sound stage. For me this makes music that much more pleasant to listen to from the bass, treble to mids. They all make each other that more apparent and enjoyable IMO. So I feel they are similar in terms of overall detail but their presentations are quite different. In a sense I can say it is easier for me to perceive the detail on the T1 as it is that much more engaging for me. This is with my DX100 however as it pairs extremely well with it. The UHA6 did excel on my DACport LX though since the DACport had a good width to it's sound staging so they blended well together.
> 
> 4As or 4ai? .


 

 4A's. I'm waiting on an email from Heir before I get my impressions done. I bit on the 40% off sale


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> 4A's. I'm waiting on an email from Heir before I get my impressions done. I bit on the 40% off sale


 

 If all goes well I already got the Leckerton sold. Just need to sell my Silver Cabled IE80 and MDR-7550s and I'm buying my 8As .


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> If all goes well I already got the Leckerton sold. Just need to sell my Silver Cabled IE80 and MDR-7550s and I'm buying my 8As .


 

 I'm trying to sell my DT1350, My Audio Technica ESW9 clip ons my JVC FX90's and me Ortofon e-Q7's.


----------



## plakat

Just received my UHA6S-MKII, pairs nicely with the DT1350 
  According to the receipt it uses the OPA209 (bought it used).
  Build quality is impressive. Also the device is really small but much heavier than it looks... I guess thats mainly due to the battery.


----------



## kiteki

uelover said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  You are so clever.  If you take them out, suddenly you have two single channel op-amps.


----------



## xinghui0711

lee730 said:


> If all goes well I already got the Leckerton sold. Just need to sell my Silver Cabled IE80 and MDR-7550s and I'm buying my 8As .



How does mdr-7550 sounds like?


----------



## robm321

plakat said:


> Just received my UHA6S-MKII, pairs nicely with the DT1350




Yes it does in my experience


----------



## xinghui0711

Can I use the UHA-6S MKII while charging?


----------



## ardgedee

Yep.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> Can I use the UHA-6S MKII while charging?


 
   
  Yes. Just make sure to turn on the charge switch of it won't work. Also ensure to turn off the charge switch after the charge is done. If you leave the USB plug in with the charge switch on it will drain the battery.
   
  Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> How does mdr-7550 sounds like?


 
   
  The MDR-7550s are very nice. Very neutral with slightly more bass quantity than the EX1000. This is ideal for me as the EX1000 lacked the bass quantity I wanted and the MDR-7550 manages to give just enough to satisfy my tastes. Also the mid range on the 7550s is very nice, It's romantic. Somewhat mid-centric without going over the top. The mids are more wet in comparison tot the EX1000s dry mids. The treble is also quite detailed without having any noticeable treble spikes to my ears. It goes to the limit and comes back down just before becoming harsh. Its excellent and I'm glad I gave it a shot because I had a very bad experience with the EX1000. The sound staging is still rather large, not quite as large as the EX1000 but still large for an IEM regardless. There is a lot of space within the sound stage (air).


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Yes. Just make sure to turn on the charge switch of it won't work. Also ensure to turn off the charge switch after the charge is done. If you leave the USB plug in with the charge switch on it will drain the battery.
> 
> 
> The MDR-7550s are very nice. Very neutral with slightly more bass quantity than the EX1000. This is ideal for me as the EX1000 lacked the bass quantity I wanted and the MDR-7550 manages to give just enough to satisfy my tastes. Also the mid range on the 7550s is very nice, It's romantic. Somewhat mid-centric without going over the top. The mids are more wet in comparison tot the EX1000s dry mids. The treble is also quite detailed without having any noticeable treble spikes to my ears. It goes to the limit and comes back down just before becoming harsh. Its excellent and I'm glad I gave it a shot because I had a very bad experience with the EX1000. The sound staging is still rather large, not quite as large as the EX1000 but still large for an IEM regardless. There is a lot of space within the sound stage (air).


 
  Nice. I am using it right now  
  For mdr-7550s I found one for 189 bucks new, so some1 else might pick the one that you have.


----------



## Currawong

Just got mine. The DAC is obviously basic (the PCM2706 is an old USB receiver and DAC and isn't particularly good compared to what is available nowadays). The amp section is excellent, however, especially considering that one can fine tune it to suit with various OPAMPs. It has a lovely dead black background with my Sony XBA-3s (using the line in).


----------



## shotgunshane

PCM2706 is in the UHA-4, not the 6.


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





currawong said:


> Just got mine. The DAC is obviously basic (the PCM2706 is an old USB receiver and DAC and isn't particularly good compared to what is available nowadays). The amp section is excellent, however, especially considering that one can fine tune it to suit with various OPAMPs. It has a lovely dead black background with my Sony XBA-3s (using the line in).


 
   
  I got mine today as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Pairing UHA-6S MKII with my iMod as a source.
  From this price, you can't ask much for its DAC section. Even though the DAC is not as good as other DAC that is in a higher price range, It's still affordable comparing other DAC/AMP combo available in the market.
  The best advantage of this unit is the dead silence background. It's just amazing for IEM's.


----------



## gnarlsagan

Quote: 





currawong said:


> Just got mine. The DAC is obviously basic (the PCM2706 is an old USB receiver and DAC and isn't particularly good compared to what is available nowadays). The amp section is excellent, however, especially considering that one can fine tune it to suit with various OPAMPs. It has a lovely dead black background with my Sony XBA-3s (using the line in).


 
   
  Dude you only need one more post.


----------



## shotgunshane

Those that I know, that have both the uha-6s and odac, say that the uha-6 dac is very close to the odac, giving up just a bit in resolution.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Good to see this amp is finally getting some Head-Fi love. Since I first got my UHA-4 I've always thought that Leckerton was an underrated company that deserved a little more attention.
   
  So guys, just a general idea I thought I'd throw up against the wall and see if it would stick. Do you guys think if we started a petition asking Nick Leckerton to come out with a mobile DAC he might give it some thought? I was thinking something that would be both Android and iOS friendly as well as laptop/Mac friendly. At the very least maybe he would consider making a MKIII all in one with a top notch DAC to match the amp section that would accept digital out from iPod or an Android handset. What do you guys think?


----------



## shotgunshane

I've emailed him before about my interest in an iOS compatable uha-6 or better. The current model is already compatible with the S3 and UTG or hackashop (sp?) cable. I'm not sure what his interest level is though. Maybe if more requested it...


----------



## DigitalFreak

Well the price will probably go up due to Apple hardware control plus the upgraded DAC but I'm guessing if we could convince him there is enough people out there that would be interested enough to pay the added premium he might devote some time to the project. Seriously, considering what the 6S MKII can do for 275 bones I'm curious what Nick could accomplish in a 400 to 500 price bracket. I'd love to see a Leckerton amp that could punch it out with the top tier big boys like the L3, RX MKIII or the Portaphile 627


----------



## shotgunshane

Sign me up.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Sign me up.


 

 Well my motion has been seconded by the guy from Atlanta with awesome taste in music. Do I hear a second or third?


----------



## zachchen1996

I would also love to see an all out, top of the line, money no object amp/dac from leckerton too


----------



## robm321

xinghui0711 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




iMod + UHA-6S Mkii user here too. Great combo.


----------



## plakat

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> So guys, just a general idea I thought I'd throw up against the wall and see if it would stick. Do you guys think if we started a petition asking Nick Leckerton to come out with a mobile DAC he might give it some thought? I was thinking something that would be both Android and iOS friendly as well as laptop/Mac friendly. At the very least maybe he would consider making a MKIII all in one with a top notch DAC to match the amp section that would accept digital out from iPod or an Android handset. What do you guys think?


 
   
  Definitely interested. Should not be in the 'money does not matter'-category though and I don't think that clip-on (a la VAMP) is such a good idea as its tied to a specific platform (and even generation). The DAC is OK for me, it would just be nice to be able to feed it directly from an iPhone...


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





plakat said:


> Definitely interested. Should not be in the 'money does not matter'-category though and I don't think that clip-on (a la VAMP) is such a good idea as its tied to a specific platform (and even generation). The DAC is OK for me, it would just be nice to be able to feed it directly from an iPhone...


 

 You can if its jail-broken. Pretty much the limitation is due to apples software, not the UHA6 itself. It works as is on the ipad.


----------



## plakat

Yes, I know... and I already tested the connection via CCK -- very nice 
  I don't want to jailbreak my iPhone as I use it as a development device... so I'd prefer a licensed solution. It is not of real importance to me, but would be nice to have nevertheless. Most of the times when the iPhone is my only source I'm on the go, so I would not use any composite solutions anyway, just straight out of the device itself.


----------



## jhelsas

Wouldn't this whole discussion be over if there was a small digital out for i-devices that conveniently decoded so that it could feed any DAC on the market?
Is there anything like that?

The idea would be something like:

ipod -> convenient decoder with "LOD cable size" -> any dac of your choice

istead of 

ipod -> i-device compatible dac

I'm not a apple fan, mainly due their inflated prices and their position about being close in theirself, personaly I don't own any i-devices.
Still, it's important because far too many people use them as their primary DAP on the go.


----------



## barbes

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Good to see this amp is finally getting some Head-Fi love. Since I first got my UHA-4 I've always thought that Leckerton was an underrated company that deserved a little more attention.
> 
> So guys, just a general idea I thought I'd throw up against the wall and see if it would stick. Do you guys think if we started a petition asking Nick Leckerton to come out with a mobile DAC he might give it some thought? I was thinking something that would be both Android and iOS friendly as well as laptop/Mac friendly. At the very least maybe he would consider making a MKIII all in one with a top notch DAC to match the amp section that would accept digital out from iPod or an Android handset. What do you guys think?


 
  I'd love this.  Something like the UHA-6S able to take a direct digital signal from, for me, a Touch would be perfect.


----------



## uelover

Been wanting to post this:
   
  I have recently acquired the new iPad 4 and running a 3.5mm interconnect cable its headphone out jack to the UHA6SMKII easily beats the sound of feeding a USB/Coax digital signal into the UHA6SMKII. I certainly don't feel like I am losing anything when compared to using the iBasso DX100 and the iPad 4's content management and battery life is way better - I had my iPad playing music continuously for 3 full days and its battery still shows 69%.
   
  I really don't see the need for a CCK anymore on the new iPad and the fact that they have changed the dock to the lightning dock doesn't really matter anymore.


----------



## kskwerl

Just ordered mine, very interested hear it in comparison to my current rig.
   
  so what kind of DAPs are you guys using with this MKII?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Been wanting to post this:
> 
> I have recently acquired the new iPad 4 and running a 3.5mm interconnect cable its headphone out jack to the UHA6SMKII easily beats the sound of feeding a USB/Coax digital signal into the UHA6SMKII. I certainly don't feel like I am losing anything when compared to using the iBasso DX100 and the iPad 4's content management and battery life is way better - I had my iPad playing music continuously for 3 full days and its battery still shows 69%.
> 
> I really don't see the need for a CCK anymore on the new iPad and the fact that they have changed the dock to the lightning dock doesn't really matter anymore.


 

 You never tried the DX100 on 1.1.7 and 1.2.7 . Big difference from the earlier firmwares. You wouldn't even know you were listening to the same device if done side by side.


----------



## zachchen1996

lee730 said:


> You never tried the DX100 on 1.1.7 and 1.2.7 . Big difference from the earlier firmwares. You wouldn't even know you were listening to the same device if done side by side.




I would hope the dx100 sounds way better than an ipad! So very very expensive. :rolleyes:


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> I would hope the dx100 sounds way better than an ipad! So very very expensive.


 

 Actually and ipad is also very expensive lol. What apple product isn't?


----------



## gnarlsagan

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> You never tried the DX100 on 1.1.7 and 1.2.7 . Big difference from the earlier firmwares. You wouldn't even know you were listening to the same device if done side by side.


 
   
  So the firmware changed the frequency response?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





gnarlsagan said:


> So the firmware changed the frequency response?


 

 It changed the sound of the player. I'm not sure regarding the frequency response. There's more to the picture than what a graph will tell you. It has always been that way. Actually I want to run some RMAA tests on it along on the new Studio V to put the trolls to rest. I got it set up on my X-Fi card and even did a proper RMAA test on the Card. Everything came back as excellent and very good so things seem ok on the card. But I can't figure out how to do a proper test on the DAPs. I keep getting imbalance in left and right channel and cant get a steady signal for optimal results. I'm not sure if I have to use some sort of recording that is made to properly do the tests and playback this particular recording on the mp3 players while plugged into the sound card?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> It changed the sound of the player. I'm not sure regarding the frequency response. There's more to the picture than what a graph will tell you. It has always been that way. Actually I want to run some RMAA tests on it along on the new Studio V to put the trolls to rest. I got it set up on my X-Fi card and even did a proper RMAA test on the Card. Everything came back as excellent and very good so things seem ok on the card. But I can't figure out how to do a proper test on the DAPs. I keep getting imbalance in left and right channel and cant get a steady signal for optimal results. I'm not sure if I have to use some sort of recording that is made to properly do the tests and playback this particular recording on the mp3 players while plugged into the sound card?


 

 If you dropped a line to the people on anythingbutipod they could probably instruct you how to do it or maybe even measure it for you if you're willing to send it to them.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> If you dropped a line to the people on anythingbutipod they could probably instruct you how to do it or maybe even measure it for you if you're willing to send it to them.


 

 Nah I'd rather do it myself. I have a capable sound card as is. Just need some directions on how to apply it to the DAPs and I can do it from home. The DX100 measures flat so as long as I get a measurement like that I should be able to apply it to the rest of my DAPs.
   
  Here's a screen shot of the results on my X-Fi Titanium Card.


----------



## DigitalFreak

so looks like everyone here is in agreement that we would like Nick to let his creativity loose and create a monster Leckerton DAC/amp combo. If I was to message Nick and invite him here to chat with us on the thread would that be breaking the Head-Fi rules?
   
  Currawong if you're around could you maybe answer that question for us?


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> PCM2706 is in the UHA-4, not the 6.


 
   
  It's definitely in the 6. I've opened it up to have a look. 
   
  Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> I've emailed him before about my interest in an iOS compatable uha-6 or better. The current model is already compatible with the S3 and UTG or hackashop (sp?) cable. I'm not sure what his interest level is though. Maybe if more requested it...


 
   
  You have to sacrifice not just a goat, but a whole zoo to Apple to have them allow you to get digital from an iDevice via a docking cable.
   
  Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> so looks like everyone here is in agreement that we would like Nick to let his creativity loose and create a monster Leckerton DAC/amp combo. If I was to message Nick and invite him here to chat with us on the thread would that be breaking the Head-Fi rules?
> 
> Currawong if you're around could you maybe answer that question for us?


 
   
  Nick can answer direct questions. The things a Member of the Trade cannot do is basically anything that might remotely be self-promotional, such as posting about how his products sound of information about future products. See the Terms of Service for more info.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





currawong said:


> It's definitely in the 6. I've opened it up to have a look.
> 
> 
> You have to sacrifice not just a goat, but a whole zoo to Apple to have them allow you to get digital from an iDevice via a docking cable.
> ...


 

 I actually talked with Nick and convinced him to create an account here on headfi. I told him it would be in his best interest and benefit his potential customers on headfi if he has an account so he can defend himself. Since it seems there is a problem via communications on his website (seems emails aren't getting through to some or it's going to spam mail).
   
  I thought the UHA6 MKII used Cirrus Logics flagship DAC?


----------



## theque

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I thought the UHA6 MKII used Cirrus Logics flagship DAC?


 
   
  It uses the CS4398 which I believe is the Cirrus Logic flagship DAC.
   
  http://www.leckertonaudio.com/products/uha-6s-mkii/
   
  Look under summary.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Same DAC inside Colorfly CK4+


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I actually talked with Nick and convinced him to create an account here on headfi. I told him it would be in his best interest and benefit his potential customers on headfi if he has an account so he can defend himself. Since it seems there is a problem via communications on his website (seems emails aren't getting through to some or it's going to spam mail).
> 
> I thought the UHA6 MKII used Cirrus Logics flagship DAC?


 

 Good move, every time I've emailed him I've gotten a response from him save one time when I emailed about release dates for his amps.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> You never tried the DX100 on 1.1.7 and 1.2.7 . Big difference from the earlier firmwares. You wouldn't even know you were listening to the same device if done side by side.


 
   
  For an iPad 4 that is not designed for audio to sound that good already speaks much about it. Sure I have not heard the DX100 with the newer firmware but the iPad 4 is really a force to be reckon with. Who knows how it will fare against the DX100 with the newer firmware? =)
   
  I didn't buy it to listen to songs or watch movies so that accidental discovery came as an amazement to me.


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





theque said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  You're right, I was thinking of the USB receiver, which is the main weak point in the design (though he chose it to be compatible with the iPad CCK). That's a PCM2706.


----------



## jacal01

I wondered about that myself, when I saw the MkII USB specs and his rationale, since I'd previously read an article saying that the CCK would pass up to 24/96.
   
[size=medium]Here it is.[/size]


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





jacal01 said:


> I wondered about that myself, when I saw the MkII USB specs and his rationale, since I'd previously read an article saying that the CCK would pass up to 24/96.
> 
> [size=medium]Here it is.[/size]


 
  I thought that iDevices only do playback with 16/48 because of the iOS system.
  Interesting thought.


----------



## plakat

It seems to be a simple compatibility problem... resolution higher than 16/48 seems to work only with some USB receiver chipsets (maybe even not consistent across iPad generations). I understand this USB chipset was chosen to ensure maximum compatibility... including driver-less operation when using the device with Windows-based machines (i.e. using system installed drivers).


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





currawong said:


> You're right, I was thinking of the USB receiver, which is the main weak point in the design (though he chose it to be compatible with the iPad CCK). That's a PCM2706.


 
   
  Ahh I was curious if you were referring to that.... Well I agree the USB does sound rather awful to my ears as well at least in comparison to the Coaxil/Toslink....


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Ahh I was curious if you were referring to that.... Well I agree the *USB does sound rather awful *to my ears as well at least in comparison to the Coaxil/Toslink....


 
   
  As I mentioned earlier, I have tried to isolate the onboard USB receiver with my own external USB receiver to test out how good/bad the USB receiver on the UHA6SMKII is. Maybe there aren't many who understood what the USB receiver was back there so I shall say it again here.
   
  I ran:
   
  1) Mac Mini -> USB -> UHA6SMKII
  2) Mac Mini -> USB -> Stello U3 (this is a pure USB to SPDIF converter that house an async high quality USB receiver) -> Viablue RCA-Male Coupler Adapter (to act as a coaxial cable while minimizing signal loss due to the use of any cable -> UHA6SMKII
   
  By doing this, I managed to keep the source the same while only attempting to bypass the onboard USB receiver (**not the onboard DAC) with another high quality USB receiver.
   
  The difference is audible and running the signal via my Stello U3 into the UHA6SMKII the sound is more detailed and the background is darker. Micro details and tiny nuances became easier to perceive and the definition of musical instruments became better. It is the typical kind of improvement one gets when one upgrade his/her desktop USB/SPDIF converter from a lower end to a higher end one.
   
  The difference dropped when I replaced the Viablue RCA-Male Coupler Adapter with a 1.5m long Belden 1695A coaxial cable.
   
  Despite that, I will be careful and not make exaggerations like what many audiophiles like to and claim that the difference is day and night. Neither does the direct USB input onto the UHA6SMKII sounded awful. It doesn't. The UHA6MKII is decent enough to be used as a standalone USB device.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





uelover said:


> As I mentioned earlier, I have tried to isolate the onboard USB receiver with my own external USB receiver to test out how good/bad the USB receiver on the UHA6SMKII is. Maybe there aren't many who understood what the USB receiver was back there so I shall say it again here.
> 
> I ran:
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's pretty interesting. So that Stello isn't a DAC itself? I was thinking it was....


----------



## Currawong

That's about on par with my experiences. I tried much the same thing with an Audio-gd DI. 
   
  I've decided I'm going to sacrifice battery life and stick with AD797Bs in the amp. I might be smoking the proverbial but I feel the sound is very slightly better.


----------



## thegrobe

My 8610 unit arrived today. First impressions- pretty awesome. An absolutely silent background at the low gain setting (haven't tried high yet).It sounds strong, clean, and clear. 

The size is nice and has a very high quality feel. I think I'm going to find a small rubber o-ring of the right size to place on the shaft behind the volume knob to give it a bit more drag.

I only briefly tried the DAC section, it sounds pretty good, IMO. Nothing to complain about. The only comparison is to my rockboxed 5.5 iPod and clip, however. 

I've got her burning in (DAC and amp) and am going to be listening as much as possible, of course. I will post more after awhile...

So far? Two thumbs up. A massive upgrade from my previous e11 to be sure!


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> That's pretty interesting. So that Stello isn't a DAC itself? I was thinking it was....


 
   
  Stello the name for one of April Music's product range. U3 is the exact name for the device I was using. You can see how it looks like from the picture below:


----------



## Tenormech

currawong said:


> I've decided I'm going to sacrifice battery life and stick with AD797Bs in the amp. I might be smoking the proverbial but I feel the sound is very slightly better.




I've heard little to nothing about the AD797B. It would be interesting to hear your impressions.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





tenormech said:


> I've heard little to nothing about the AD797B. It would be interesting to hear your impressions.


 

 +1


----------



## gnarlsagan

Here's a data sheet on the 797: http://www.analog.com/static/imported-files/data_sheets/AD797.pdf

It says on page 12 that the 797 is recommended for source impedances from 0 < 1kohms, while the 8610 is rated for >100. A lot of this is over my head but that is a very big difference, and it seems there should be a reason for it. Otherwise the specs look impressive. Where does one buy the 797b?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





gnarlsagan said:


> Here's a data sheet on the 797: http://www.analog.com/static/imported-files/data_sheets/AD797.pdf
> It says on page 12 that the 797 is recommended for source impedances from 0 < 1kohms, while the 8610 is rated for >100. A lot of this is over my head but that is a very big difference, and it seems there should be a reason for it. Otherwise the specs look impressive. Where does one buy the 797b?


 

 I'm not sure how much validity to put into that as the UHA6 KII is rated at less than a ohm even with OP Amp 8610 and it sounds superb with sensitive IEMs.


----------



## gnarlsagan

lee730 said:


> I'm not sure how much validity to put into that as the UHA6 KII is rated at less than a ohm even with OP Amp 8610 and it sounds superb with sensitive IEMs.





I'd like to know what source impedance refers to, the headphone, the usb input, or the output impedance of the amp itself. You think it's the output impedance of the amp? Maybe Nick can explain. What's his handle?


----------



## lee730

Well from what you had posted earlier I gathered it was in relations to the headphones having a 100 ohms impedance to be suitable with Op Amp 8610. If that is the case you couldn't be further from the truth as I feel Op Amp 8610 is the best out of all 3 sets I've tried (209 and 627AP).


----------



## gnarlsagan

lee730 said:


> Well from what you had posted earlier I gathered it was in relations to the headphones having a 100 ohms impedance to be suitable with Op Amp 8610. If that is the case you couldn't be further from the truth as I feel Op Amp 8610 is the best out of all 3 sets I've tried (209 and 627AP).




No I'm not saying that because I have no idea what it means haha. I'm putting it out there for someone in the field to address it.


----------



## lee730

I say your best bet is to contact Nick since he designed the amp. I also wouldn't worry about it not fairing well with Sensitive IEMs because in reality that is where it excels at.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





gnarlsagan said:


> I'd like to know what source impedance refers to, the headphone, the usb input, or the output impedance of the amp itself. You think it's the output impedance of the amp? Maybe Nick can explain. What's his handle?


 
   
  Source impedance refers to the output impedance of whatever is immediately upstream from the item being described.
   
  From the perspective of the Leckerton's op-amp, this would be either the DAC's analog output stage or whatever device is connected to the amp's analog input (eg, an iPod through a LOD).
   
  A somewhat misleading but not entirely wrong way of thinking about it: When you have a run of wire with something sending signal to something else, there are two impedance values: The output impedance of the thing upstream, and the input impedance of the thing downstream. So, eg, when your headphones are plugged into an amp, the amp has an output impedance value, and the headphones have an input impedance value. Keeping in mind that in most cases these are not fixed values: In particular, passive transducers (eg, the driver in your headphone) usually have an impedance that varies with frequency. It's not unusual and not necessarily bad for source components (DAC, turntable, tuner) to have output impedances in the hundreds or thousands of ohm when they feed into active stages (preamplifier, amp). To the extent damping factor is relevant at all, it's going to be relevant at the final output stage before the passive device, which can't compensate for the characteristics of the device upstream.


----------



## thegrobe

Just to be clear...the charge switch needs to be "on" while USB streaming or it eats the UHA battery? I just want to make sure mine is operating properly. 
Thanks


----------



## plakat

Yes, with the 'charge' switch off the amp uses its own battery.
   
  Another thing: just noticed there is already a cable for a 'Lightning to USB Camera' connection. Did anyone try to connect the Leckerton to a new iPad (4 or Mini) with that connector? The iPhone does not recognize the cable (as with the old CCK) and my Mini has not arrived yet...


----------



## thegrobe

plakat said:


> Yes, with the 'charge' switch off the amp uses its own battery



Cool...I figured as much, just wanted to be sure. Thanks


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





plakat said:


> Yes, with the 'charge' switch off the amp uses its own battery.
> 
> Another thing: just noticed there is already a cable for a 'Lightning to USB Camera' connection. Did anyone try to connect the Leckerton to a new iPad (4 or Mini) with that connector? The iPhone does not recognize the cable (as with the old CCK) and my Mini has not arrived yet...


 

 Yes it's been done already on the ipad and if you jailbreak your phone or ipod. At least on an iphone4 with success with the Leckerton.


----------



## kskwerl

lee730 said:


> Yes it's been done already on the ipad and if you jailbreak your phone or ipod. At least on an iphone4 with success with the Leckerton.




This is good to know as I was gonna get the classic but I might grab a touch. Is there any advantage from using the classic or touch besides space?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> This is good to know as I was gonna get the classic but I might grab a touch. Is there any advantage from using the classic or touch besides space?


 

 I would think only space would be the advantage which is a big one for me so I'd go for the Classic in that case. I don't think the ipod has the ability to change its signal in the digital domain so the LO shouldn't be altered. Then again I heard from someone who did the jailbreak that the sound was a bit different when compared to the original software. I'm not so sure if this was via LOD or through the HO. I'd be more inclined to think through the HO but who knows?


----------



## DigitalFreak

I tried the jailbreak on my iPod Touch 3rd Gen and my LOD became next to useless. I had to do a complete wipe and restore to get the LOD working again. I emailed the developer about the problem multiple times and got no response. So much for the jailbreak community being helpful and honest.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I would think only space would be the advantage which is a big one for me so I'd go for the Classic in that case. I don't think the ipod has the ability to change its signal in the digital domain so the LO shouldn't be altered. Then again I heard from someone who did the jailbreak that the sound was a bit different when compared to the original software. I'm not so sure if this was via LOD or through the HO. I'd be more inclined to think through the HO but who knows?


 
  Yea I'm thinking classic, they need to move to SSD's but at a reasonable price.


----------



## kskwerl

and what about LOD for the lightning connector on the new ipod touch and nano?


----------



## plakat

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Yes it's been done already on the ipad and if you jailbreak your phone or ipod. At least on an iphone4 with success with the Leckerton.


 
   
  Yes, with the old 30pin connector and the CCK. My question was more about the new Lightning to USB-Camera adapter recently released by Apple. My iPad Mini is not yet here so I have the connector ( http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD821ZM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter ) but cannot try it out... the iPhone 5 gives the same error message as the old one with the CCK.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





plakat said:


> Yes, with the old 30pin connector and the CCK. My question was more about the new Lightning to USB-Camera adapter recently released by Apple. My iPad Mini is not yet here so I have the connector ( http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD821ZM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter ) but cannot try it out... the iPhone 5 gives the same error message as the old one with the CCK.


 

 Yeah I'm not so sure about the new connector. I've heard it's a fail on that but I could be wrong. Apple and there stupid connectors. I say if it ain't broken don't fix it. Most likely just a cash grab as usual.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Yeah I'm not so sure about the new connector. I've heard it's a fail on that but I could be wrong. Apple and there stupid connectors. I say if it ain't broken don't fix it. Most likely just a cash grab as usual.


 
  well at least the ipod classics are still the 30 pin


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> well at least the ipod classics are still the 30 pin


 

 Yeah for now. The Classic is on borrowed time. Once the Touch gets more storage, which eventually it will, the Classic will be retired which kind of sucks, I know it's considered old and dated by many consumers but as a MP3 player its such a nice player with so much capability if only someone up top would look into upgrading a few things. Lose the HDD and throw into it a SSD that's bigger or comparable in storage and look into adding a nice quality DAC and amp section and the Classic would be the player to rule all players.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Yeah for now. The Classic is on borrowed time. Once the Touch gets more storage, which eventually it will, the Classic will be retired which kind of sucks, I know it's considered old and dated by many consumers but as a MP3 player its such a nice player with so much capability if only someone up top would look into upgrading a few things. Lose the HDD and throw into it a SSD that's bigger or comparable in storage and look into adding a nice quality DAC and amp section and the Classic would be the player to rule all players.


 
  yea that's the worst, there aren't any LOD's for the 9-pin yet right? Someone needs to get working on that!


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> yea that's the worst, there aren't any LOD's for the 9-pin yet right? Someone needs to get working on that!


 
   
  The Lightning dock only outputs digital signal (not analogue). For it to work like the old 30 pin connector whereby you can hook the lightning dock directly to a 3.5mm input on your portable amp, a DAC along the signal path is needed. Apple has produced such a connector but I doubt its internal DAC is anywhere near good. Not sure if other companies would be interested in producing such an adapter with high quality DAC chip since it is both extremely difficult to make given the space constraint as well as it would be extremely difficult to use since it adds a bulk to the bottom of the iDevices.
   

   
   
  There are also a lightning dock to micro usb adapter.
   

   
  No forgetting, the stock lightning cable works for devices such as CLAS/HP-P1.


----------



## kskwerl

uelover said:


> The Lightning dock only outputs digital signal (not analogue). For it to work like the old 30 pin connector whereby you can hook the lightning dock directly to a 3.5mm input on your portable amp, a DAC along the signal path is needed. Apple has produced such a connector but I doubt its internal DAC is anywhere near good. Not sure if other companies would be interested in producing such an adapter with high quality DAC chip since it is both extremely difficult to make given the space constraint as well as it would be extremely difficult to use since it adds a bulk to the bottom of the iDevices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for info, that's still a hassle to have one more adapter in the line up. This saddens me but as of now I can still get the classic so I guess I'll cross that bridge when I come to it


----------



## kskwerl

So I read a few post ago that when using USB it's not up to snuff? Is this the case? Has me a little worried.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> So I read a few post ago that when using USB it's not up to snuff? Is this the case? Has me a little worried.


 
   
  You can read a few more posts back to find out. No harm in there.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





uelover said:


> You can read a few more posts back to find out. No harm in there.


 
  found it, thanks


----------



## uelover

Finally received my LME49710 opamps.
   
  First impression is that its soundstage is big! The sound is well-balanced and extended. It is also very detailed and transparent sounding without being clinical and dull at all. Will need to spend more time with it. There is also a pair of LM6171 sitting there waiting for me to try them out.


----------



## Hiyono

Quote: 





plakat said:


> Yes, with the 'charge' switch off the amp uses its own battery.
> 
> Another thing: just noticed there is already a cable for a 'Lightning to USB Camera' connection. Did anyone try to connect the Leckerton to a new iPad (4 or Mini) with that connector? The iPhone does not recognize the cable (as with the old CCK) and my Mini has not arrived yet...


 
   
  I have the Ipad Mini and the Lightning CCK works with the leckerton.  I been using it recently.


----------



## plakat

Thanks Hiyono, thats nice to hear. Mine should arrive tomorrow, so I think I can prepare to sell my iPad 3...


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





hiyono said:


> I have the Ipad Mini and the Lightning CCK works with the leckerton.  I been using it recently.


 
  this is great news!


----------



## FACSman

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Well my motion has been seconded by the guy from Atlanta with awesome taste in music. Do I hear a second or third?


 
  Third here.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Finally received my LME49710 opamps.
> 
> First impression is that its soundstage is big! The sound is well-balanced and extended. It is also very detailed and transparent sounding without being clinical and dull at all. Will need to spend more time with it. There is also a pair of LM6171 sitting there waiting for me to try them out.


 

 Mind throwing up a link showing where we can order those 2 sets of op amps. I wouldn't mind playing around with those.


----------



## gnarlsagan

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Mind throwing up a link showing where we can order those 2 sets of op amps. I wouldn't mind playing around with those.


 
   
  +1


----------



## jhelsas

I just bought mine today.
   
  If everything goes right, it will be waiting for me when I arrive in New York, less than a month form now.
  I chose to keep it simple, default opamp and silver color. I just hope I wont be desapointed with it, but I belive I wont.
   
  Thanks everybody for the help.
   
  Last but not least, Nick have been great to deal with, I belive other people said it already, but it's always nice to say it again.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





jhelsas said:


> I just bought mine today.
> 
> If everything goes right, it will be waiting for me when I arrive in New York, less than a month form now.
> I chose to keep it simple, default opamp and silver color. I just hope I wont be desapointed with it, but I belive I wont.
> ...


 
  Mine arrived today but I'm waiting on a LOD, I will post impression by the weekended


----------



## uelover

digitalfreak said:


> Mind throwing up a link showing where we can order those 2 sets of op amps. I wouldn't mind playing around with those.




eBay seems to have both of them. I got it from a friend here who does audio repairs and upgrades.


----------



## Tenormech

I'm still waiting for mine to arrive. Curse you, international shipping! It's my first amp and I'm waiting with great anticipation!


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Finally received my LME49710 opamps.
> 
> First impression is that its soundstage is big! The sound is well-balanced and extended. It is also very detailed and transparent sounding without being clinical and dull at all. Will need to spend more time with it. There is also a pair of LM6171 sitting there waiting for me to try them out.


 
   
  I wonder how it differs from the LME49713. I have a set but haven't had time to try them yet.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





uelover said:


> eBay seems to have both of them. I got it from a friend here who does audio repairs and upgrades.


 
THIS it?
  Hmph THIS one us cheaper


----------



## kskwerl

Just got mine set up, very happy with it so far with the little listening I did. Still waiting on my iPod and LOD in the mail. I was using my clip+ with a brand new pair of audio technica m50s which still need burn in. I'll post more this weekend but overall I'm very happy.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> I wonder how it differs from the LME49713. I have a set but haven't had time to try them yet.


 
   
  Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> THIS it?
> Hmph THIS one us cheaper


 
   
  Whichever that works at a cheaper price lol.
   
  Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> I wonder how it differs from the LME49713. I have a set but haven't had time to try them yet.


 
   
  Hmm interesting. You may want to try it out as well and post your impression here =)


----------



## Poimandres

I ordered my mkii today and also ordered the eace silver leopard. Will update after receiving with impressions.


----------



## FACSman

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> I ordered my mkii today and also ordered the eace silver leopard. Will update after receiving with impressions.


 
  Good choices; they play nice together & I like dealing with Dennis
   
  (bought my Leck here on Head-Fi so have never dealt with Nick)


----------



## Poimandres

Sweet glad to hear it. Are there any other posts about the silver leopard?


----------



## lisztian420

Just placed an order two days ago. Still waiting for shipping confirmation. 

Do you guys use any protective case with this baby when you take her out??


----------



## robm321

Congratulations! You will not be disappointed. I don't use protection... On the amp anyway


----------



## xinghui0711

The Leckerton feels pretty sturdy, so you don't really one unless you are picky


----------



## kskwerl

He prob just wants to keep it from getting scratches and dings, I would kinda like something for it too. Like an eye glass cloth or something I can wrap around it.


----------



## kskwerl

I wanna know what this blue stuff is thats wrapped around the amp on the right.


----------



## kskwerl

I just PM'd the guy that posted that picture, I'll let you guys know if he responds to me.


----------



## jhelsas

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> The Leckerton feels pretty sturdy, so you don't really one unless you are picky


 
   
  Good to know, I'm going to use them basicaly on the go.
  Right now I pulled the trigger for a pair of Mad Dogs too. If everything goes nice, they will both be waiting for me in NY when I arrive there 2 January
   
  I still don't have the courage to start opamp rolling. Other people said that I should upgrade the opamps from my xonar stx, but I don't even know where to purchase (at least with leckerton I know I can purchase directly with them, but that's not the case with asus).


----------



## thegrobe

kskwerl said:


> I wanna know what this blue stuff is thats wrapped around the amp on the right.



That looks like that non-slip drawer liner you can get at any hardware store. Seems like a good idea.


----------



## jhelsas

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> I wanna know what this blue stuff is thats wrapped around the amp on the right.


 
   
  Is that a Sennheiser momentum?
   
  I saw a lot of propaganda about it, but didn't realy read any review, how does it sound like?
  And what's that beneath the iphone?


----------



## ardgedee

The amp is tough and sturdy, but it will still be vulnerable to nicks. If you're concerned about resale value, or just don't want to ding up a nice bit of equipment, a case is a good idea.
   
  The amp is about the size of a compact camera. In fact I have a neoprene camera sleeve that I use for my amp when it's not in the case with the other portable equipment.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Whichever that works at a cheaper price lol.


 
  Order has been placed. Thanks for the tip on the new op amp uelover


----------



## Poimandres

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> THIS it?
> Hmph THIS one us cheaper


 
  One of those is a ma the other is a na.  The ma is a soic connection whereas the na is a dip.  I believe you will need a soic to dip adapter, Leckerton carries them.  Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Well I ordered the soic so it sounds like I dodged a bullet


----------



## lisztian420

Thanks for the quick responses: )

I'm asking about a protective case because I'm planning to take this amp on the road while traveling. 

I tend to drop my phones a lot. So I use the otterbox defender series on them. I wish there's something similar for the amp because the weight of my s3+case and the amp can be pretty heavy. I wouldn't want to break anything on or in the amp by dropping the combo on hard surface.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> One of those is a ma the other is a na.  The ma is a soic connection whereas the na is a dip.  I believe you will need a soic to dip adapter, Leckerton carries them.  Please correct me if I am wrong.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ehh you will need the adapter if you ordered the SOIC version. Sorry my bad. Was viewing the links on my iPhone so I didn't took notice of it.
   
  So, the LME49710NA will work right from the box while the LME49710MA will require some works to be done.


----------



## thegrobe

uelover said:


> Finally received my LME49710 opamps.
> 
> First impression is that its soundstage is big! The sound is well-balanced and extended. It is also very detailed and transparent sounding without being clinical and dull at all. Will need to spend more time with it. There is also a pair of LM6171 sitting there waiting for me to try them out.



I would like to hear impressions of this opamp compared to the 8610 if possible...


----------



## plakat

Quote: 





jhelsas said:


> Is that a Sennheiser momentum?


 
   
  Yes, see e.g. Tylls review at http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/very-adult-sennheiser-momentum


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> I would like to hear impressions of this opamp compared to the 8610 if possible...


 
   
  I don't have the 8610. Not thinking about buying one also.


----------



## FACSman

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> Are there any other posts about the silver leopard?


 
  I found these: http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch/?search=Silver+Leopard&type=all


----------



## thegrobe

uelover said:


> I don't have the 8610. Not thinking about buying one also.



Sounds like I should get some LME 49710 and give it a go myself then, thanks. Which opamps have you used in the mkII?


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> Sounds like I should get some LME 49710 and give it a go myself then, thanks. Which opamps have you used in the mkII?


 
   
  I have tried the OPA209 and OPA627 on the MKII. The LM6171 will be the next in queue. I need at least a month just listening to the MKII with the LME49710 to be able to make any sensible remark.


----------



## kskwerl

I found some of that anti-slip stuff you can wrap around the amp for protection

 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Yorkshire-Linen-Slip-Matting-Black/dp/B003VY7DIE


----------



## robm321

I actually have a case around my iMod which is rubber and protects it from scratches. So, I just wanted to make that clear. I wouldn't put it metal to metal on anything.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> I actually have a case around my iMod which is rubber and protects it from scratches. So, I just wanted to make that clear. I wouldn't put it metal to metal on anything.


 
  Yea when I was just about to buy that I was thinking I would prob get a silicon case for my iPod.


----------



## Aravind

read in the IF review that this amp can drive the he500 reasonably well...anybody has personal experience with the audeze lcd2 and the leckerton...


----------



## jhelsas

Quote: 





aravind said:


> read in the IF review that this amp can drive the he500 reasonably well...anybody has personal experience with the audeze lcd2 and the leckerton...


 

  I would add, without too much hope, a question if this can power, at least barely, the HD800 &/or the T1.


----------



## kskwerl

aravind said:


> read in the IF review that this amp can drive the he500 reasonably well...anybody has personal experience with the audeze lcd2 and the leckerton...




I'd like to know this too


----------



## Hiyono

A friend likes how the hd800 out of the lecteron. I haven't really tried my LCD3 out of it since its mostly with the home setup. I can give it a try later when I get home.


----------



## kskwerl

hiyono said:


> A friend likes how the hd800 out of the lecteron. I haven't really tried my LCD3 out of it since its mostly with the home setup. I can give it a try later when I get home.




Please do, I take it its gonna have to be in high gain


----------



## jhelsas

Quote: 





hiyono said:


> A friend likes how the hd800 out of the lecteron. I haven't really tried my LCD3 out of it since its mostly with the home setup. I can give it a try later when I get home.


 
   
  That's very good to know. I never had courage to hear it, but I will have the chance to do it in January, but I know it's useless to do it without something to power them properly, at least I belive so based on my DT880-250, so I wanted to know if the UHA-6S mkii would be enough to audition the HD800 on J&R or B&H


----------



## ardgedee

You can look up the specs of the amp and of the headphones you want to drive and compare them...
   
  UHA-6 Mk II Max output power (1% THD):

 30 mW into 16 ohms
 55 mW into 32 ohms
 110 mW into 100 ohms
 55 mW into 300 ohms
   
  Sennheiser HD 800:

 Nominal impedance 300 Ω
 Sound pressure level (SPL) 102 dB (1kHz/1Vrms)
   

  Beyerdynamics T1:

 Headphone impedance   600 ohms
 Nominal sound pressure level   102 dB


----------



## Aravind

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> You can look up the specs of the amp and of the headphones you want to drive and compare them...
> 
> UHA-6 Mk II Max output power (1% THD):
> 
> ...


 
  Theoretically, with a max output power of 55mW into 300ohms (1%THD), the leckerton can drive the Senn hd800 with its 300 ohms impedance to around 114dBspl
  with the beyerT1 (600ohms), 114dB requires around 26mW..but the power output at 600ohms is not listed...as is the case for audeze lcd2.2 (60ohms/91dbpermW) which requires 200mW for 114dBspl
   
  114 dB is significantly loud and can cause ear damage depending on the duration of exposure to such volumes...however the average volume level for most modern music is much lesser except for brief instances where the instantaneous volume shoots up...recommended safe listening levels are around 80-85dB so theoretically the power provided by leckerton should be good enough for the hd800...85dBspl for the hd800 requires  0.07mW
   
  however, im not sure how this translates into personal listening experience...there are other factors than just the power output and the volume levels achieved...so we need comments from users


----------



## jhelsas

Quote: 





aravind said:


> Theoretically, with a max output power of 55mW into 300ohms (1%THD), the leckerton can drive the Senn hd800 with its 300 ohms impedance to around 114dBspl
> with the beyerT1 (600ohms), 114dB requires around 26mW..but the power output at 600ohms is not listed...as is the case for audeze lcd2.2 (60ohms/91db/mW) which requires 200mW for 114dBspl
> 
> 114 dB is significantly loud and can cause ear damage depending on the duration of exposure to such volumes...however the average volume level for most modern music is much lesser except for brief instances where the instantaneous volume shoots up...recommended safe listening levels are around 80-85dB so theoretically the power provided by leckerton should be good enough for the hd800...85dBspl for the hd800 requires  0.07mW
> ...


 
   
  I just want to not have a wisper with classical tracks. The idea was just to know if I could try the HD800, not to use it daily with it.
   
  To get an idea of my usual listening volume, I'm used to use the ety HF5 with sansa fuse below 1/4 of the volume bar (I don't have any idea of how many dBspl this translates to), even with classical tracks, and even lower with rock/metal tracks. Sometimes I go a bit higher but surely not much.
   
  I usualy hear music in relatively low volumes, at least when compared to my friends, I don't know if this helps.


----------



## Hiyono

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Please do, I take it its gonna have to be in high gain


 
   
  I think the LCD-3 sounds ok with the leckerton. Not as good as with the HD800s.  Maybe because its an ortho.  
   
  The Vocals and mids are pretty good but it has less bass and control.  Doesnt have the sharpness to the drums.  The Vocals have less emotion, but dont seem empty or hollow.  The lack of bass feels like it brings the vocals forward more.  Which is kind of fun.  I like listening to vocals.  So leckerton is decent and its only about 300 dollars.  Not as good compared to a Liquid fire or something that will properly power it.  Volume is more then loud enough.. Was only about 10-11 o'clock on high gain depending on the song.
   
  I think the leckerton is a great little amp.  I can enjoy the sound out of a leckerton if I want to take the LCD-3 somewhere.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





hiyono said:


> I think the LCD-3 sounds ok with the leckerton. Not as good as with the HD800s.  Maybe because its an ortho.
> 
> The Vocals and mids are pretty good but it has less bass and control.  Doesnt have the sharpness to the drums.  The Vocals have less emotion, but dont seem empty or hollow.  The lack of bass feels like it brings the vocals forward more.  Which is kind of fun.  I like listening to vocals.  So leckerton is decent and its only about 300 dollars.  Not as good compared to a Liquid fire or something that will properly power it.  Volume is more then loud enough.. Was only about 10-11 o'clock on high gain depending on the song.
> 
> I think the leckerton is a great little amp.  I can enjoy the sound out of a leckerton if I want to take the LCD-3 somewhere.


 
  Thanks for posting back on that! Cheers


----------



## jacal01

Has anyone yet tried the [size=11pt]OPA627BP[/size] op amps relative to the optional OPA627AP offered?


----------



## lee730

No but I have my pair up for sale if you want?


----------



## H20Fidelity

lee730 said:


> No but I have my pair up for sale if you want?


----------



## Moby1

Anybody tried this amp hooked up to a ps3? I assume it would work?


----------



## jhelsas

Quote: 





moby1 said:


> Anybody tried this amp hooked up to a ps3? I assume it would work?


 

  I belive the PS3 (I'm assuming you are talking about sony Playstation 3) have an toslink output on it's back, like this one:
   

   
  the toslink is the one assigned as "(OPTICAL)"
   
  I don't know why wouldn't it work.


----------



## Hiyono

It should work. Did you go to the playstation 3 settings( in the audio options ) and change the output to optical from hdmi?


----------



## jacal01

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> No but I have my pair up for sale if you want?


 
  Just couldn't stand up to the 8610s, eh?  The APs on the other hand...


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





jacal01 said:


> Just couldn't stand up to the 8610s, eh?  The APs on the other hand...


 

 No it's just all in preference. 627AP is indeed more musical and in that can be more enjoyable overall. It just depends on your needs. I'm actually selling my amp as well so everything must go .


----------



## jacal01

Well, in my case, it's too late.  I'm already in for a pound, including the BPs.
   
  Best o' luck on the Studio V, tho.  Also the Crazy Eddie sale.


----------



## Poimandres

I received my Leckerton today and what a beautiful piece of art it is and an upgrade from my iPhone 4S headphone out. I only have the fiio lod until my eace arrives but what a change. Just a quick question does anyone here experience any channel imbalance at lower volumes? I turned the amp all the way down while on low gain and then very slowly turned it up and I am able to hear the right noticeably louder than left and as I very slowly keep increasing the volume the left becomes louder than the right and so on until it evens out. These are at lower volumes mind you.


----------



## robm321

IIRC it has to be at a certain level before the channels balance out on mine also.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> I received my Leckerton today and what a beautiful piece of art it is and an upgrade from my iPhone 4S headphone out. I only have the fiio lod until my eace arrives but what a change. Just a quick question does anyone here experience any channel imbalance at lower volumes? I turned the amp all the way down while on low gain and then very slowly turned it up and I am able to hear the right noticeably louder than left and as I very slowly keep increasing the volume the left becomes louder than the right and so on until it evens out. These are at lower volumes mind you.


 

 It's not a digital pot so this is quite common among most amps with these types of pots. The Triad is an exception however and is extremely good with its volume pot for low volume listening without channel imbalance (with sensitive IEMs).


----------



## Travelbug

So is this the definitive dac/amp to get at the sub 350 usd bracket?


----------



## fleasbaby

...so in a fit of upgradeitis, I sold off my Headstage, and am looking for new amp experiences...this one comes up a lot, but I am a little concerned about the optical, coax, etc lines in...seems like a lot of extra stuff I won't be using. Is anyone using these, and if so, with what?
   
  I probably won't end up using them, but I am curious...


----------



## seekadds

Quote: 





fleasbaby said:


> ...so in a fit of upgradeitis, I sold off my Headstage, and am looking for new amp experiences...this one comes up a lot, but I am a little concerned about the optical, coax, etc lines in...seems like a lot of extra stuff I won't be using. Is anyone using these, and if so, with what?
> 
> I probably won't end up using them, but I am curious...


 
   
  I use the optical out from my laptop into the Leckerton. Works great for a transportable setup, much better than headphone jack on my laptop.


----------



## Poimandres

Thanks for the replies. 

I was quite surprised upon receiving the leckerton as I was expecting it to be larger than what it is. It is only slightly deeper than my 4s, about the same width and is shorter. It is definitely reeks of quality. And is a work of art to behold. I got the regular aluminum look and it almost reminds of a small whiskey flask.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> I was quite surprised upon receiving the leckerton as I was expecting it to be larger than what it is. It is only slightly deeper than my 4s, about the same width and is shorter. It is definitely reeks of quality. And is a work of art to behold. I got the regular aluminum look and it almost reminds of a small whiskey flask.


 
  Same here, I was expecting it to be larger but was happy it was the size that it is. I'm very very happy with it and I think this will be my amp for a while.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





fleasbaby said:


> ...so in a fit of upgradeitis, I sold off my Headstage, and am looking for new amp experiences...this one comes up a lot, but I am a little concerned about the optical, coax, etc lines in...seems like a lot of extra stuff I won't be using. Is anyone using these, and if so, with what?
> 
> I probably won't end up using them, but I am curious...


 

 Those are extra features that you can use via your PC, a DAP such as iriver as a transport etc. The amp section will still kill your former arrow setup so you'll be getting a nice upgrade regardless. Personally the amp section is the only reason I bought the unit. Everything else is just icing on the cake. Even if it only had the amp section to be honest it would still be worth its price tag for the sound quality and build quality you get .


----------



## soundbear

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> I was quite surprised upon receiving the leckerton as I was expecting it to be larger than what it is. It is only slightly deeper than my 4s, about the same width and is shorter. It is definitely reeks of quality. And is a work of art to behold. I got the regular aluminum look and it almost reminds of a small whiskey flask.


 
  So do you have the UHA-4 too?   I asked Nick at Leckerton about the SQ differences between the 4 and MKII and he said:
  " The amplifier section in the UHA-4 is very similar to what's in the UHA-6S.MKII, although the UHA-6S.MKII version outputs slightly higher power."   I realize that while the "Hawaiian Fat Cat with Red Hair"(LOL)  says the MKII is significantly better in SQ from memory, (his UHA4 is MIA).   I'd like to see if someone who has both could do a mini review of both units side by side.


----------



## Poimandres

I am sorry I only have the mkii.


----------



## Tenormech

My amp arrived! I just charged it and started some listening last night. There's a really nice improvement in texture and detail on a lot of my tracks when I stream through USB. This is my first external DAC/amp, so it's good to learn that there was indeed lots of room for noticeable improvement compared to the iPhone DAC.
   
  I hope you won't mind a noob question, but I'm just looking to confirm something. I'm using my Grado 325is, which are quite low impedance, but higher than most IEMs (which a lot of people seem to use with their Leckertons). I can only turn the volume up to about 7:30 or 8 o'clock when streaming out of the computer, as anything more would be too loud. I haven't tried the gain switch yet, but it's in the position that should be low gain. I'm glad there's lots of power if I get a bigger set of cans in the future, but I can barely move the volume knob without exceeding the reasonable range. Is this normal and OK?
   
  This is exciting! Now to start thinking portable digital sources!


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





tenormech said:


> I hope you won't mind a noob question, but I'm just looking to confirm something. I'm using my Grado 325is, which are quite low impedance, but higher than most IEMs (which a lot of people seem to use with their Leckertons). I can only turn the volume up to about 7:30 or 8 o'clock when streaming out of the computer, as anything more would be too loud. I haven't tried the gain switch yet, but it's in the position that should be low gain. I'm glad there's lots of power if I get a bigger set of cans in the future, but I can barely move the volume knob without exceeding the reasonable range. Is this normal and OK?


 
  I have a pair of 325is's as well, this is normal. I used to listen to this out of the Schiit Lyr lol. But yea, that's normal, no worries.


----------



## Poimandres

Quote: 





tenormech said:


> My amp arrived! I just charged it and started some listening last night. There's a really nice improvement in texture and detail on a lot of my tracks when I stream through USB. This is my first external DAC/amp, so it's good to learn that there was indeed lots of room for noticeable improvement compared to the iPhone DAC.
> 
> I hope you won't mind a noob question, but I'm just looking to confirm something. I'm using my Grado 325is, which are quite low impedance, but higher than most IEMs (which a lot of people seem to use with their Leckertons). I can only turn the volume up to about 7:30 or 8 o'clock when streaming out of the computer, as anything more would be too loud. I haven't tried the gain switch yet, but it's in the position that should be low gain. I'm glad there's lots of power if I get a bigger set of cans in the future, but I can barely move the volume knob without exceeding the reasonable range. Is this normal and OK?
> 
> This is exciting! Now to start thinking portable digital sources!


 
  About the same here on my Heir Audio 8a's, it depends on the track sometimes it is fine other times it is too high.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





soundbear said:


> So do you have the UHA-4 too?   I asked Nick at Leckerton about the SQ differences between the 4 and MKII and he said:
> " The amplifier section in the UHA-4 is very similar to what's in the UHA-6S.MKII, although the UHA-6S.MKII version outputs slightly higher power."   I realize that while the "Hawaiian Fat Cat with Red Hair"(LOL)  says the MKII is significantly better in SQ from memory, (his UHA4 is MIA).   I'd like to see if someone who has both could do a mini review of both units side by side.


 

 It's a noticeable upgrade soundbear . Not only that the digital pot takes away from the clarity of the amp section. The UHA6 is a lot better IMO. Mine is up for sale if you want it .


----------



## kskwerl

I'm excited to have bought a leckerton product at the point that I did, I'm also excited to see what is to come in the future.


----------



## thegrobe

So...it's been a couple weeks now that I've had this and continue to be VERY impressed.

The sound quality is of course great, and I look forward to trying different opamps to tweak the signature. That's a great feature, to be able to get a "New" amp any time you want by swapping a couple chips!

I also am still impressed in a daily basis by the build. This thing just reeks of high quality- everything about it just feels beautiful and sturdy like bulletproof jewelry if that makes any sense.

Also worth noting I've been getting crazy good battery life. Granted, I am only using low gain and only the amp section, but still..wow. Any time I use the DAC it's powered by the laptop so I can't really comment on battery there.

Good stuff, all-around.


----------



## Uchiya

I use to think Ibasso set the standard in the portable amp/dac market but I've been bitten in the arse by their quality a few times.  Noisy volume pots, quality control can be hit and miss, not too mention releasing that piece of crap the T5 was.  To their credit, the ability to customize their amps to a specific sound has done an incredible job of making my Ultrasone edition 8 listenable and in fact, quite incredible at that. However, I must say that this Leckerton amp/dac out of the box with my RE-272's is out of this world, amazing.  It makes me forget about upgrading to customs or even bigger, full-size setups (for the time being).  It's does what it's supposed to do: provide a clean signal with great definition and depth.  Leckerton has won my favor.


----------



## soundbear

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> It's a noticeable upgrade soundbear . Not only that the digital pot takes away from the clarity of the amp section. The UHA6 is a lot better IMO. Mine is up for sale if you want it .


 
  Well, some cat told me the Tralucent T1 is even better, so I think I'll get that!


----------



## thrand1

I've been going back and forth a lot on how I want to handle my headphone upgrade path. I currently have a pair of Shure SRH-940s, and have access to some Shure SE535 IEMs from time to time that a buddy owns. I own an iPod Classic and in the near future the Pure i20 dock. I would like to use my headphones both at home and at work. At home I have a growing collection of 24/96 downloads on my desktop PC. I was considering getting the Leckerton for the following uses:
   
  1) At home in combination with a toslink cable from my PC into the Leckerton's DAC for my 24/96 and other files.
  2) At work with the Pure i20 dock and toslink cable to feed the iPod into the Leckerton
  3) On the go with a line out from the iPod into the analog input of the Leckerton
   
  I am aware of the USB DAC capabilities as well for PC use, but it would be nice to experience the 24/96 files at full resolution. Maybe if I get an iDevice in the future with USB out capabilities that would be a good application...
   
  Is it worth getting the Leckerton (or any other amp) for the uses described above, especially uses 1 and 2? If there's not much gain to be realized from tapping into the iPod digital signal via the Pure dock, maybe I should just get a separate USB DAC and headphone amplifier? I also didn't know if anyone here prefers using a dedicated USB DAC from a PC versus an SPDIF feed into the Leckerton.
   
  Long story short, does the Leckerton seem like a good idea for my needs, or am I trying to accomplish too much with "one box"? Buying something like the O2 amplifier + ODAC would be around the same price as the Leckerton with the O2 being less portable. Portability isn't as much of a concern- primarily carrying it back and forth to work and home- but I am open to options and suggestions 
   
  Thanks for your help everyone!
  -Tyler


----------



## techfreakazoid

Also curious about the DAC section via SPDIF connection. How's the SQ of the MKII vs. the ODAC? There was some commentary about the MKII USB connection as being just ok, but with SPDIF at 24/96 (comparable to the ODAC USB) interested to hear your SPDIF impressions, connections i.e., laptop > MKII (SPDIF) vs. laptop > ODAC > MKII, ODAC > O2, etc. I can connect the DAC with my laptop's optical output or USB port/powered USB 3.0 hub so have some flexibility in setup. Usage would be 60% with DT880/250 and 40% with CK10/SE535/Clip-ons. Thanks.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





techfreakazoid said:


> Also curious about the DAC section via SPDIF connection. How's the SQ of the MKII vs. the ODAC? There was some commentary about the MKII USB connection as being just ok, but with SPDIF at 24/96 (comparable to the ODAC USB) interested to hear your SPDIF impressions, connections i.e., laptop > MKII (SPDIF) vs. laptop > ODAC > MKII, ODAC > O2, etc. I can connect the DAC with my laptop's optical output or USB port/powered USB 3.0 hub so have some flexibility in setup. Usage would be 60% with DT880/250 and 40% with CK10/SE535/Clip-ons. Thanks.


 
  I have a pair of DT880s coming on wednesday and I'll be sure to post some impressions with both toslink and usb


----------



## techfreakazoid

Sounds good. Also, if you can indicate which DT880 model (32, 250 or 600 ohm) you'll be testing, that would be helpful. Be sure to burn-in those drivers before posting as they can be quite piercing out of the box.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





techfreakazoid said:


> Sounds good. Also, if you can indicate which DT880 model (32, 250 or 600 ohm) you'll be testing, that would be helpful. Be sure to burn-in those drivers before posting as they can be quite piercing out of the box.


 
  250 ohm, I wanted to get the 600 ohms but would afraid from the specs it wouldnt be the best idea. I'm curious to hear impressions of the 600 ohm DT880s with the MK-II. How long do you think I should burn them in, I usually just burn in like 24 hours


----------



## techfreakazoid

I can't recall how long it took before they were listenable, but it was longer than 24 hours...maybe 100. Almost wanted to return them when I first got them. Just had them simmer on the amp for a few days and the sibilance was tamed.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





techfreakazoid said:


> I can't recall how long it took before they were listenable, but it was longer than 24 hours...maybe 100. Almost wanted to return them when I first got them. Just had them simmer on the amp for a few days and the sibilance was tamed.


 

 Which Op Amp? 209ID? I never found 8610 to be sibilant. Maybe a tad rough around the edges before burn in though.


----------



## techfreakazoid

beyer DT880 phones, not the opamps.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





techfreakazoid said:


> beyer DT880 phones, not the opamps.


 
   
  My point is where you using them out of the UHA6MKII and with what Op Amp when you found them to be sibilant?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Well my op amps finally came in today......no way in heck they'll ever fit in my Leckerton. Looks like I'm going to have to chat up a friend and see if he can maybe solder them onto a mounting board like the op amps I got from Leckerton.


----------



## techfreakazoid

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> My point is where you using them out of the UHA6MKII and with what Op Amp when you found them to be sibilant?


 
  I used the DT880 in my Compass, PC soundcard, etc.


----------



## Travelbug

Out of stock again


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Well my op amps finally came in today......no way in heck they'll ever fit in my Leckerton. Looks like I'm going to have to chat up a friend and see if he can maybe solder them onto a mounting board like the op amps I got from Leckerton.


 
   
  Ehh yeah. You picked the wrong one =x


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Ehh yeah. You picked the wrong one =x


 

 yep, no biggie though. I think I can get Armaegis to maybe solder the op amps onto boards. If not I'll just try them out on my Marilyn amp.


----------



## kskwerl

techfreakazoid said:


> I can't recall how long it took before they were listenable, but it was longer than 24 hours...maybe 100. Almost wanted to return them when I first got them. Just had them simmer on the amp for a few days and the sibilance was tamed.




Ok so I gave them a little test run and on high gain I can crank the volume to max without it being too uncomfortable but there is no headroom for me to the point where its too loud for me, but its loud for sure. Just wanted to post this quick, I have them burning in so I'll post more in a few days.


----------



## techfreakazoid

Is this volume position with the DT880/250?


----------



## jhelsas

Nick is going to ship my amp soon enough.
  Can't wait till after new year to get them ^^ (together with the mad dogs)


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





jhelsas said:


> Nick is going to ship my amp soon enough.
> Can't wait till after new year to get them ^^ (together with the mad dogs)


 

 I got the the Paradox coming in sometime end of January beginning of February


----------



## kskwerl

techfreakazoid said:


> Is this volume position with the DT880/250?



Yes volume maxed on high gain, I burnt those in for 80 hrs straight and mailed them back today they are way too bright for me



jhelsas said:


> Nick is going to ship my amp soon enough.
> Can't wait till after new year to get them ^^ (together with the mad dogs)




If you remember let me know how well it drives them


----------



## techfreakazoid

Thanks. Yeah, those drivers take time to settle in.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> I got the the Paradox coming in sometime end of January beginning of February


 

 Bling bling! .


----------



## burrrcub

My MKII came with OPA209 and the constant static interference is bothering me too much.  Is there a cheaper place to buy AD8610  installed with dip adapter? $42 shipped from Leckerton is steep.


----------



## lee730

Hmm that sucks sold my unit with that pair in it. I have 627 AP available though if you are interested in them?


----------



## burrrcub

How do they sound? I just want a neutral sound with little to no static interference.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





burrrcub said:


> How do they sound? I just want a neutral sound with little to no static interference.


 

 I wouldn't call it quite neutral. It's more musical. Big sound stage. Euphoric-mids and textured-bass. Treble is smooth. Non-fatiguing sound.


----------



## Shini44

For Sale  Since i am going HD800 this wont be able to drive it T_T
   
  also i sold my two IEMs since i wont need a portable AMP for a long time.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/643152/leckerton-uha-6s-mk-ii-for-sale


----------



## esuhgb

hi,
  Does anyone know if the warranty on uha-6s mkII is transferable? Might get it used and save a few bucks, if its not, will get it new. Finally does the amp with op amp 8610 hiss with sennheiser ie80's? Thanks.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





esuhgb said:


> hi,
> Does anyone know if the warranty on uha-6s mkII is transferable? Might get it used and save a few bucks, if its not, will get it new. Finally does the amp with op amp 8610 hiss with sennheiser ie80's? Thanks.


 

 Yep it sure is . Just make sure you have the original receipt . I also have some Op Amps available if you want to pick those up from me .
   
  8610 will not hiss on the IE80 and should pair well IMO.


----------



## esuhgb

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Yep it sure is . Just make sure you have the original receipt . I also have some Op Amps available if you want to pick those up from me .
> 
> 8610 will not hiss on the IE80 and should pair well IMO.


 
  Thanks lee. Cant find any for sale at the moment. As for the op amps thanks for the offer, but dont think will be changing them when i decide to get my unit. Have to wait till the end of the month to buy one as leckerton aren't shipping any till then.


----------



## robm321

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I wouldn't call it quite neutral. It's more musical. Big sound stage. Euphoric-mids and textured-bass. Treble is smooth. Non-fatiguing sound.


 
   
  Completely agree with this assessment


----------



## eyal1983

Just received today the UHA-6s-mkii (thanks to "lee730");
   
  plugged it to my "Stoner Acoustics UD100"
  maximized the computer volume to 100%
  plugged my HiFiMAN RE0 IEMs (64 Ohm , 100 db)
  lowered the volume to min, and started the device;
   
  the lowest volume setting in the UHA, is 7 o'clock, right?
  now, i don't even reach 8, before the volume is too loud!
   
  when i plug it directly (use it as dac/amp) , then i can reach 9 o'clock. but i prefer the DAC of the UD100.
   
  Am I doing something wrong?
  or is the UHA is just too much for the RE0 ? (but they DO need an amp.)
   
  I am "suffering", because it's going to be too high volume or too low... and i'm not a high volume listener.
   
  thanks!


----------



## ardgedee

eyal1983 said:


> Am I doing something wrong?




If you're driving the Leckerton from the headphone jack on your source, it is probably sending too-high a signal. Does it have a line-level output jack?
Also make sure the gain switch on the Leckerton is set to low.


----------



## eyal1983

yeah. gain is at low.
  the UD100 don't have a dedicated line-out port. it does however - should bypass its internal amp. when connected to an ext. amp and the volume is at 100%.
   
  i guess it still amplifies the signal somehow..


----------



## H20Fidelity

eyal1983 said:


> yeah. gain is at low.
> the UD100 don't have a dedicated line-out port. it does however - should bypass its internal amp. when connected to an ext. amp and the volume is at 100%.
> 
> i guess it still amplifies the signal somehow..




Drop your computers /dacs volume to 75%.


----------



## eyal1983

done... i hope it doesn't affect the the SQ.


----------



## H20Fidelity

eyal1983 said:


> done... i hope it doesn't affect the the SQ.




No it won't. If you want you can try creeping up to 80% 85% but you must back away and use a sensible amount from your computer. What you want is to be able to almost max out the amp without distortion. So just have some trial and error play with the computers volume, there will be a sweet spot.


----------



## ardgedee

eyal1983 said:


> yeah. gain is at low.
> the UD100 don't have a dedicated line-out port. it does however - should bypass its internal amp. when connected to an ext. amp and the volume is at 100%.
> 
> i guess it still amplifies the signal somehow..




What 100% means is that the signal going through your UD100's amplifier circuit is unattenuated. Unless the device has a way of knowing that you have an amp connected rather than headphones, it's going to treat your amp like a headphone that has to be driven very loudly.


----------



## esuhgb

Got a couple more questions regarding the amp if some doesn't mind answering. How does the amp pair with the CLAS, which i'll be using? Does this combination have good synergy? Finally how does it sound with the ie80? Finding hard to wait till the 25th to be able to order .


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





esuhgb said:


> Got a couple more questions regarding the amp if some doesn't mind answering. How does the amp pair with the CLAS, which i'll be using? Does this combination have good synergy? Finally how does it sound with the ie80? Finding hard to wait till the 25th to be able to order .


 

 Check back at the end of the month. I'll be ordering a CLAS around that time.


----------



## eyal1983

Hi ll,
  why is it, when i lower the volume (below 7 o'clock, then (and only then) on the right channel i hear much "louder" than the right's ?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





eyal1983 said:


> Hi ll,
> why is it, when i lower the volume (below 7 o'clock, then (and only then) on the right channel i hear much "louder" than the right's ?


 

 That is channel imbalance due to the volume pot on the Leckerton. Most amps suffer this having volume pots instead of digital pots. But with digital pots you do sacrifice some transparency so its a give and take sort of thing. By far my Triad L3 is the best portable amp (more transportable TBH) in terms of near to no channel imbalance at very low volume listening. In fact I think it is so good I'd be more apt to think it's a digital pot.


----------



## H20Fidelity

eyal1983 said:


> Hi ll,
> why is it, when i lower the volume (below 7 o'clock, then (and only then) on the right channel i hear much "louder" than the right's ?




Yep, it's normal, most amps with a volume pot do this.


----------



## esuhgb

digitalfreak said:


> Check back at the end of the month. I'll be ordering a CLAS around that time.




Nice can't wait for some impressions.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> That is channel imbalance due to the volume pot on the Leckerton. Most amps suffer this having volume pots instead of digital pots. But with digital pots you do sacrifice some transparency so its a give and take sort of thing. By far my Triad L3 is the best portable amp (more transportable TBH) in terms of near to no channel imbalance at very low volume listening. In fact I think it is so good I'd be more apt to think it's a digital pot.


 
   
  The reason why volume pots have noticeable imbalance at low volume is because that's where minor variations in manufacture become more noticeable.
   
  Volume pots mostly work by having a conductive resistive surface that a wiper slides along. At the near point (where volume is highest), electricity travels a very short distance along the surface; minor differences between two surfaces don't add up to much. At the far point (where volume is lowest), electricity is traveling the full length of that resistive surface, and minor differences add up.
   
  Higher quality pots are more expensive in part because they require either (or both) closer attention to manufacturing tolerance or higher rates of rejection. Buy a couple dozen identical volume pots of good-not-fabulous quality and test them all at the quietest position. Some will have louder left channels, some will have louder right channels; out of the batch, maybe a couple will have a channel difference subtle enough to be tolerable or maybe imperceptible.
   
  Leckerton could spec higher quality pots, but that'd drive the price of the amp up noticeably. Really good pots for non-portable devices can easily go for $50 a pop -- without having to get into the audiophile stratosphere of exotic materials and proprietary designs. You're paying the manufacturer to either spend more time making and testing each one, or for covering the cost of the greater number of rejects they have to make for each one they can sell.
   
  Stepped attenuators can get around this by using actual resistor networks rather than a sweeper over a surface, but since that's literally a cluster of tolerance-matched resistors, it's going to be expensive and bulky. Expensive can be tolerated, bulky's kind of a dealbreaker. Digital attenuators have a lot of advantages (compactness, consistency) but aren't necessarily audiophile-approved.
   
  I have a SR-71B. Like the Triad, it has uniform channel balance pretty nearly all the way to ∞. Like the Triad, it also costs some multiple of the price of the UHA-6, and part of that markup is to cover the cost of the higher-quality volume pot. Save some money, accept some compromises.


----------



## Defiant00

Excellent explanation.


----------



## Poimandres

I am not sure about bulky, the Glacier by TTVJ has a stepped attenuator and it must be one of the slimmest amps out there.  There is also no perceivable imbalance.
   
  Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> The reason why volume pots have noticeable imbalance at low volume is because that's where minor variations in manufacture become more noticeable.
> 
> Volume pots mostly work by having a conductive resistive surface that a wiper slides along. At the near point (where volume is highest), electricity travels a very short distance along the surface; minor differences between two surfaces don't add up to much. At the far point (where volume is lowest), electricity is traveling the full length of that resistive surface, and minor differences add up.
> 
> ...


----------



## thegrobe

One thing I thought worth mentioning..if Nick reads this thread..

One thing that would be nice to see on the next Leckerton product would be an automatic power-off feature. It's the one thing I wish the mkII had.

I often listen and fall asleep, then wake up an hour or whatever after the music has stopped. It's probably not hurting anything, but I would rather have the amp switch off than sitting there idling.

That would make this thing perfect....Heck, it already is perfect, that would just be a reaply nice feature.


----------



## lee730

I think that is a feature of the arrow . Would be a nice selling point for sure.


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I gather Ray buys a heap of pots and reject all the ones with noticeable channel imbalance. I think the main issue with the pots is that at the very beginning of travel where the wipes touch the resistant surface, the exact start isn't perfectly aligned in most.
   
  The other option, which you missed, is in the Pico Slim, which uses a volume pot that controls an attenuation chip, avoiding the issue altogether.


----------



## lee730

Isn't the Pico Slim a digital pot? I had mentioned Digital pots but you also sacrifice some transparency with that. But it just depends on what your needs are .


----------



## ardgedee

Yeah, that's actually why I hedged myself with "not audiophile approved" -- I hear complaints about them but I haven't really seen much that proves that they're actually sonically inferior. What I don't really know (and am curious about) is how they compare price/performance-wise with conventional high-quality volume pots.


----------



## lee730

ardgedee said:


> Yeah, that's actually why I hedged myself with "not audiophile approved" -- I hear complaints about them but I haven't really seen much that proves that they're actually sonically inferior. What I don't really know (and am curious about) is how they compare price/performance-wise with conventional high-quality volume pots.



 
 Well to be honest I still very much enjoyed my Uha4 when I had it and the volume pot in terms of channel balance was better than any conventional pot I've used in term of volume control (multiple steps) and low volume listening without channel imbalance. I mean you have a lot of headroom to tune the volume to your preference. I felt the DX100 also had an advantage with its digital pot. So YMWV.


----------



## lee730

ardgedee said:


> Yeah, that's actually why I hedged myself with "not audiophile approved" -- I hear complaints about them but I haven't really seen much that proves that they're actually sonically inferior. What I don't really know (and am curious about) is how they compare price/performance-wise with conventional high-quality volume pots.



 
 Well to be honest I still very much enjoyed my Uha4 when I had it. The volume pot in terms of channel balance (for low volume listening without any channel imbalance) was better than any conventional pot I've used. I felt the same in regards to volume control (multiple steps). I mean you have a lot of headroom to tune the volume to your preference. I felt the DX100 also had an advantage with its digital pot as well. So YMWV.


----------



## fzman

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> I wonder how it differs from the LME49713. I have a set but haven't had time to try them yet.


 
  49713 is a current feedback opamp -  i would not use it- it has very strict requirements !!!!


----------



## ardgedee

I bought the 49713 from Leckerton after consulting with Nick about it. Nick confirmed that the UHA-6S is capable of keeping it stable.

My interest in the 49713 stems from its use in the Cary XCiter DAC. (Which sounds very good, fwiw.)


----------



## fzman

the 49713 is a very good chip, and i have a headphone amp that uses it to directly drive headphones - it'll do 150ma iirc.  it also slews at 1200v/usec and will sprout legs and walk off the board if you are not careful.  I am also told by a member of its design team that it sounds best used in inverting mode, and with a narrow range of feedback r choices.
   
   
  how do it sound with the 49713, btw - i am thinking of getting one used and have a huge supply of opamps to chose from at home.


----------



## ardgedee

Don't know, to be honest. I've had a half-dozen opamps sitting around for a few months and only got around to trying one of them this morning. (The OPA627, which is fantastic in the UHA-6S, btw.)


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Don't know, to be honest. I've had a half-dozen opamps sitting around for a few months and only got around to trying one of them this morning. (The OPA627, which is fantastic in the UHA-6S, btw.)


 

 Yep it's one of the most musical Amps I've heard with that Op Amp in it. But it got quite a bit better after running it in for a few days. The sound stage expands and the sound is less aggressive. More euphoric . Bass and mids are really something on this pairing. Treble takes a back seat but is still quite good (smooth).


----------



## thegrobe

lee730 said:


> Yep it's one of the most musical Amps I've heard with that Op Amp in it. But it got quite a bit better after running it in for a few days. The sound stage expands and the sound is less aggressive. More euphoric . Bass and mids are really something on this pairing. Treble takes a back seat but is still quite good (smooth).



Can't wait to give those a try...!


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> Can't wait to give those a try...!


 

 They got sent out today .


----------



## shotgunshane

I finally got around to ordering a pair of opa627ap recently. Should be arriving later this week. Looking forward to seeing how it changes the tg334 pairing.


----------



## lee730

I'd think it would give them a bigger sound stage but also the treble is gonna take more of a back seat. Then again it is already that way on the 334s . Bass and mids are very nice though on 627AP.


----------



## xinghui0711

That makes me wondering if I should give a shot on opa627. 
I have AD8610 as default because getting opa627 from nick is somewhat expensive ($50 is an overkill for my wallet)

Also there are fake opa627 and it is hard to identify them... Where do you guys get it from?
AD8610 sounds very clean and detail IMO... I want a more mellow and sweetness sound


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> That makes me wondering if I should give a shot on opa627.
> I have AD8610 as default because getting opa627 from nick is somewhat expensive ($50 is an overkill for my wallet)
> Also there are fake opa627 and it is hard to identify them... Where do you guys get it from?
> AD8610 sounds very clean and detail IMO... I want a more mellow and sweetness sound


 
   
  http://www.mouser.com/Search/Refine.aspx?Keyword=Op+Amp+627AP
   
  Make sure to pick them up in pairs. Each one is $18.75. I bought mine here and just sold mine off so .


----------



## xinghui0711

lee730 said:


> http://www.mouser.com/Search/Refine.aspx?Keyword=Op+Amp+627AP
> 
> Make sure to pick them up in pairs. Each one is $18.75. I bought mine here and just sold mine off so .


 

Why in pairs? I thought UHA-6SMKII only requires one.. Lol


----------



## ardgedee

xinghui0711 said:


> I have AD8610 as default because getting opa627 from nick is somewhat expensive ($50 is an overkill for my wallet)




Which one's better depends on what you're listening with. I think I prefer the stock 8610 with the Heir 4.A, though I prefer the OPA627 with the Hidition NT 6 Pro.




lee730 said:


> Make sure to pick them up in pairs. Each one is $18.75. I bought mine here and just sold mine off so .




$18.75 times two plus shipping from Mouser is in the ballpark of $50 total... 

For anybody interested in getting op-amps, contact Nick. The listed $50 is the upcharge for the UHA-6 with the OPA627 installed; it might or might not reflect the price of the op-amps bought standalone.




xinghui0711 said:


> Why in pairs? I thought UHA-6SMKII only requires one.. Lol




One per channel.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> Why in pairs? I thought UHA-6SMKII only requires one.. Lol


 

 No the Leckerton takes 2 Op Amps. No such thing as one .


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Isn't the Pico Slim a digital pot? I had mentioned Digital pots but you also sacrifice some transparency with that. But it just depends on what your needs are .


 
   
  The Pico Slim is an analogue amp, it can't digitally attenuate anything. The pot controls the chip which attenuates the volume to one of 120+ steps (I forget the exact number).
   
  Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Opamps can either be single-channel or dual channel. The UHA-6 uses 2 single-channel opamps (one for the left channel and one for the right channel). Some opamps are only available as single-channel variants, such as the OPA627.


----------



## sorata98

Hello all! I've been a lurker of this thread for a while and, thanks to your comments, I decided to buy the Leckerton. In fact, it just arrived today! From what I have had the opportunity to listen to it with my HD-598's, it´s much, much better thant the Fiio E11 I used to use. It really does increase the soundstage and makes the bass more energetic and tight, It has also made the highs a bit more clearer in my opinion. The thing is, I had -I dont know if I should call it- a problem when I used it earlier with some videos. The leckerton was connected to my computer by USB as a DAC. The volume of the videos was low, so I turned the gain setting of the amp to high. It was also charging at the moment. The thing is, when I touched the volume knob with my bare fingers (my thumb and index finger) I heard static noises from the headphones. This happened everytime I touched it. I did some experimenting and discovered this also happened when the gain setting was turned to low, although at a much lower volume. I turned off the charge switch and the issue persisted. Also, this doesn't happen when I'm holding the amp with one hand and touch the knob with the other, it just happens when it's resting somewhere, like a table. I wanted to ask if someone here has noticed this and, if they have, if it's the normal behaviour of the amp. It's also important to note that my amp is the silver colored one, maybe in the black ones this issue isn't as apparent because the paint could reduce the conductivity of the aluminium. Maybe it's just that the climate in my region is somewhat dry so it generates more static than normal, but I'd like to think that if the knob was properly isolated from the circuit it shouldn't be making this noise. Although, I don´t think an issue like this is a dealbreaker due to the overall quality of the amp and the fact that the issue only happens when you want to increase or decrease the volume. So, what do you think? Is this normal, or could my amp be defective? I really don't like the idea of returning it now that it has arrived (I'm from Mexico, and due to the holidays it took nearly one month to arrive. Also, shipping costs...), but I will if I have to.
  
  P.S. Sorry for my bad english


----------



## lee730

Contact Nick from Leckerton audio and ask him.


----------



## sorata98

Yeah, I already did and I'm awaiting his answer. I just wanted your opinion about this issue. =)


----------



## lee730

Well I don't remember having static issues on the unit when moving the volume pot. Although I've had that on other amps such as the Fiio E9.


----------



## Shini44

me two had on it DAC for while yet didnt have even one problem


----------



## thegrobe

I have never had that static issue, and have used the DAC on three different computers. The DAC charge switch on our off, computers either on battery or plugged in, no static. Also have tried the DAC on my nexus 7 and Blu-ray player. No static.

It is entirely possible that you may have a defect...but have you tried using it yet on another computer, watching the same videos? At least to rule out your computer as the problem.


----------



## Nixon

How does this compare to the Graham Slee Voyager for powering HD650's?


----------



## Kendoji

So I received my HE-500 this week, and am thrilled about how great they sound out of the Leckerton.  I was planning on getting a new desktop DAC and amp soon to do the Hifimans justice, but this sounds so good I'm finding it hard to justify the upgrade!


----------



## Currawong

Just for fun, but the sound is excellent. 
   
   

   
  The mini-to-mini is made with solid core platinum wire. It was given to me.


----------



## Kendoji

Nice.  Is it a noticeable improvement over the Leckerton DAC?  I still need to spend some time experimenting with feeding my Leckerton from my TubeDAC-11.


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





currawong said:


> Just for fun, but the sound is excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Nice. Can anyone do a comparison between ODAC and DragonFly? I'm thinking of getting an entry-level dac..


----------



## dj nellie

Just got my 6s MKII.  With the Amperiors (which also just arrived), there is zero hiss, but the gain is fairly high.  I can barely nudge the volume knob in the range where it is channel balanced before it gets too loud, and this is with the fairly low output analogue-out of an iPod Classic.  I'm pretty sure I'll have even less volume range to use once I get my Solo -dB and HP-P1.
   
  With my UERM, the gain on the 6s-II is definitely too high at the minimum channel-balanced level.  I emailed Nick to see whether it's possible to lower the gain, because I love the sound coming out of this amp.  I got the OPA627, and the amp is much more musical and has a wider soundstage than my Pico Slim--although the Slim has amazing low volume range.
   
  The ALO MKIII-b, which I was hoping would be my jack-of-all-headphones amp, hisses noticeably with all the headphones I have left, and seems to have been designed with the LCD-2/3 and HE-500/6 in mind.  So if it's possible to get more usable volume range on the Leckerton, it would be go-to amp for all my portable headphones.


----------



## xinghui0711

Has anyone tried out the AD797 with leckerton?


----------



## Shini44

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> Has anyone tried out the AD797 with leckerton?


 
  you didn't like the AD8610ARZ?? i love it a lot  or you just wana play with the OPamps?


----------



## jhelsas

Quote: 





dj nellie said:


> Just got my 6s MKII.  With the Amperiors (which also just arrived), there is zero hiss, but the gain is fairly high.  I can barely nudge the volume knob in the range where it is channel balanced before it gets too loud, and this is with the fairly low output analogue-out of an iPod Classic.  I'm pretty sure I'll have even less volume range to use once I get my Solo -dB and HP-P1.
> 
> With my UERM, the gain on the 6s-II is definitely too high at the minimum channel-balanced level.  I emailed Nick to see whether it's possible to lower the gain, because I love the sound coming out of this amp.  I got the OPA627, and the amp is much more musical and has a wider soundstage than my Pico Slim--although the Slim has amazing low volume range.
> 
> The ALO MKIII-b, which I was hoping would be my jack-of-all-headphones amp, hisses noticeably with all the headphones I have left, and seems to have been designed with the LCD-2/3 and HE-500/6 in mind.  So if it's possible to get more usable volume range on the Leckerton, it would be go-to amp for all my portable headphones.


 
   
  Sorry to ask, but have you put the gain setting in the low position?
   
  I have used the 6s mkii with all my IEMs and never noticed any hiss, and I can get past the channel imbalance zone for my iems with the leckerton still within a fairly (ok, not too) quiet volume. (I've used it with the W4r, B2 and the HF5)


----------



## ardgedee

shini44 said:


> you didn't like the AD8610ARZ?? i love it a lot  or you just wana play with the OPamps?




I tend to find the 8610 very good, but kind of dry -- it works well with the Heir 4.A, but is kind of distancing with the NT6 Pro.
The OPA627 has real magic with the NT6 Pro but feels totally dead with the Heir 4.A. Also, this opamp is a lot more vulnerable to RFI, power noise, and it seems to run down the battery faster.

So the best opamp is going to depend a lot on what else you're using: If I only had the 4.A, I would have written off the OPA627 as overpriced and worthless. The exploration is definitely proving dividends.


----------



## fzman

I bought one used, which arrived with the 8610 soics installed on adapters.  I tried them briefly, to see how the amp sounded. I'd ordered 209s, 627s,dip 797s dip and 49710 (dip) to try with the amp, and both packages arrived on the same day.  I popped the 797s in, and did about an hour or two of listening and liked what I heard.  This was being fed from an AK100 and driving JVC FXZ-200s.   They are coherent top to bottom, have good bass punch, and throw a big, well defined soundstage.  I then switched to the 627s.  There is not a huge difference between them in this context, but i found the 627s a little richer, ie, they had a bit more body, while the 797s were a bit more analytical-  consider this preliminary as i need to do a lot more listening.
   
  All in all, I am loving this amp.  I really need to put the 8610s back in for a while, but want to find a spare set of screws before i mess with this too much more.


----------



## dj nellie

Quote: 





jhelsas said:


> Sorry to ask, but have you put the gain setting in the low position?
> 
> I have used the 6s mkii with all my IEMs and never noticed any hiss, and I can get past the channel imbalance zone for my iems with the leckerton still within a fairly (ok, not too) quiet volume. (I've used it with the W4r, B2 and the HF5)


 
  Yeah, my gain is obviously set to low.  What is your source?  
   
  I'm resorting to the gain limiters in FLAC Player (iPhone) and Rockbox (WhipMOD) to get a suitably low volume with my UERMs.  Not sure if those have any serious effect on resolution, but it's either that or pain and tinnitus.  And I don't have sensitive hearing by any means, I've been to my share of concerts and clubs.


----------



## robm321

I have the same problem with my Shure E500s. I can barely balance the channels before they get too loud.


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





dj nellie said:


> Yeah, my gain is obviously set to low.  What is your source?
> 
> I'm resorting to the gain limiters in FLAC Player (iPhone) and Rockbox (WhipMOD) to get a suitably low volume with my UERMs.  Not sure if those have any serious effect on resolution, but it's either that or pain and tinnitus.  And I don't have sensitive hearing by any means, I've been to my share of concerts and clubs.


 
   
  What is your volume at with that setup? I use a 4th gen iPod touch -> LOD -> Leckerton -> UERM and I have my volume at about 10 o'clock for normal listening with no channel imbalance there.


----------



## xinghui0711

I have AD797 now instead of AD8610. Honestly, the changes/differences are very minor, or not dramatic in other words.
  Has anyone tried out the NE5532 yet? I have 2 of them currently, but I'll ask Nick first.


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





shini44 said:


> you didn't like the AD8610ARZ?? i love it a lot  or you just wana play with the OPamps?


 
  I found that AD8610 is kind dry and lack of warmth. I was trying to see if there is any surprise after changing Opamps


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> I have AD797 now instead of AD8610. Honestly, the changes/differences are very minor, or not dramatic in other words.
> Has anyone tried out the NE5532 yet? I have 2 of them currently, but I'll ask Nick first.


 
   
  I mean JRC5534. Wrong op-amp lol   NE5532 is a dual op-amp.


----------



## fzman

xinghui,
   
  it's as much a function of the load you're trying to drive as anything about the opamps intrinsic sonic character.  I have 16 ohm iems, at 96dB/mw, so they take some grunt.  Opamps which deliver really low amounts of current into low impedances won't sound as good as ones that will.  Sometimes you can find this in the datasheets, other times, not so much.  I like the sound of LT1028s, but they are very low current, iirc, and i won;t bother trying them in the Mkii at all.  So far, the 627s sound very good, and i am wondering why a relatively fast opamp (the 627) has a reputation for being warm and sluggish.


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





fzman said:


> xinghui,
> 
> it's as much a function of the load you're trying to drive as anything about the opamps intrinsic sonic character.  I have 16 ohm iems, at 96dB/mw, so they take some grunt.  Opamps which deliver really low amounts of current into low impedances won't sound as good as ones that will.  Sometimes you can find this in the datasheets, other times, not so much.  I like the sound of LT1028s, but they are very low current, iirc, and i won;t bother trying them in the Mkii at all.  So far, the 627s sound very good, and i am wondering why a relatively fast opamp (the 627) has a reputation for being warm and sluggish.


 
  I'm using low ohm and high sensitive iems/headphones too.
  I don't think the datasheet could justify an op-amp's characteristics in audio performance.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> I found that AD8610 is kind dry and lack of warmth. I was trying to see if there is any surprise after changing Opamps


 

 Hmm I find 8610 to have a little be of warmth added to the sound. Still quite neutral but with just a hint of warmth added . You'll find 209 super dry then .


----------



## dj nellie

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> What is your volume at with that setup? I use a 4th gen iPod touch -> LOD -> Leckerton -> UERM and I have my volume at about 10 o'clock for normal listening with no channel imbalance there.


 
  I can barely move the dial above 0 before it gets too loud, assuming I want channel balance.  I think you guys may have a low-gain version of the amp.  Nick said he can lower the gain on my amp by about 12dB, which should be enough to give me more listening range with the UERM.
   
  Unless there are any potential downsides to lowering the gain, like a loss in resolution, I think the standard gain level should be as low as possible.  If you intend to use higher impedance phones, then you can indicate that during your order and the amp maker can adjust accordingly, but I'd imagine most of us want to use a portable amp with portable headphones, which tend to be sensitive. 
   
  I've had this gain issue with every portable amp I've owned except for the Pico Slim: RSA Protector, RSA SR71-b, TTVJ Slim, and ALO MKIII.  Ray Samuels told me he couldn't lower the gain on the 71b any further, while ALO lowered the gain but the amp still manifested hiss and the gain was still too high for IEMs. 
   
  The UHA-6s II has a great black background with IEMs, so the the gain is the only issue, and I'm so glad Nick is willing (and able) to adjust it.


----------



## lee730

Well the UHA4 is also a good option if volume control is your main concern but you give up resolving power that the UHA6 has in spades .
   
  I kinda miss my UHA4 to be honest. I never ever had volume issues with that amps digital pot.


----------



## ardgedee

dj nellie said:


> I can barely move the dial above 0 before it gets too loud, assuming I want channel balance.  I think you guys may have a low-gain version of the amp.  Nick said he can lower the gain on my amp by about 12dB, which should be enough to give me more listening range with the UERM.




I don't think many people have specialty low-gain versions of the UHA-6 (if it was an option, I'd have gotten that done to mine!), but it's likely that you like listening at levels quieter than most people -- I like low volume, and I have the UHA-6 and SR-71B, and I can get the volume knob set at comfortable listening levels without channel balance problems (although the knob's right on the threshold on the UHA-6).

A large part of the problem is your choice of earphone -- the UERM has both high efficiency (112 dB) and low input impedance (21 Ohm). I'm guessing you're going to have trouble matching it with any external amp to get your preferred listening level. My customs are less efficient than yours and they allow me a little more give-and-take on the volume knob.

Have you considered using an impedance adaptor between the iPod and the amp? This will pad down the signal going into the amp by a few dB, and will not affect the sound quality in the same way as if the impedance adaptor was between the amp and your UERM. It'll make the connection between iPod and amp unwieldy, but if you like the result sonically you should be able to find a cablemaker who can incorporate the padding circuit into an LOD for you.


----------



## fzman

I got this directly from the Leckerton web site -
   
Two-position gain select (+0dB/+18dB)  
   
   
   The mkii has unity gain in the low setting.  I am using the amp with iems which are 96dB at 16 ohms (JVC HA-FXZ200).  I have no problems with it - here's how i was using it this morning at breakfast.... The cable is waaaay too long, but sounds very very amazing (Audioquest Yosemite)


----------



## zachchen1996

fzman said:


> I got this directly from the Leckerton web site -
> 
> Two-position gain select (+0dB/+18dB)
> 
> ...




Is that a rwak100? If it is, do you prefer the sound of your earphones straight out of the rwak100's HO or do you prefer the sound of them out of the uha-6s mkii connected to the rwak100? Btw. what op amp does your leck have?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Is that a rwak100? If it is, do you prefer the sound of your earphones straight out of the rwak100's HO or do you prefer the sound of them out of the uha-6s mkii connected to the rwak100? Btw. what op amp does your leck have?


 

 I think he's got a stock AK100.


----------



## fzman

no, it's the stock AK100.  Sounds great thru the mkii especially with the DBS cable, which is massive overkill, but sounds great.  Not really pocket-able though, but could probably fit into a shoulder bag.
   
  The rig this morning was with a dip-8 627a op amp.  I've got the soic 8610s on adapter boards and also ad797a dip-8s in the carry bag.  Many other opamps at home but the iems i am currently infatuated with are 16r @ 96dB/mw - they want some current, so i am trying to stick to the more potent op amps.  Nick thinks the 49713 may be ok in his circuit, and it can do 150ma, but it likes 34v to power it. I thought the 627s were just a touch more full-bodied than the 797s, but so far with a short audition time on both, and virtually none on the 8610s.  i am tryint to be good and keep a set of op amps in it for about 3-4 days before i swap out, to give them a chance to settle in, and to try to keep from stripping the screws!


----------



## dj nellie

Quote:


ardgedee said:


> I don't think many people have specialty low-gain versions of the UHA-6 (if it was an option, I'd have gotten that done to mine!), but it's likely that you like listening at levels quieter than most people -- I like low volume, and I have the UHA-6 and SR-71B, and I can get the volume knob set at comfortable listening levels without channel balance problems (although the knob's right on the threshold on the UHA-6).
> 
> A large part of the problem is your choice of earphone -- the UERM has both high efficiency (112 dB) and low input impedance (21 Ohm). I'm guessing you're going to have trouble matching it with any external amp to get your preferred listening level. My customs are less efficient than yours and they allow me a little more give-and-take on the volume knob.
> 
> Have you considered using an impedance adaptor between the iPod and the amp? This will pad down the signal going into the amp by a few dB, and will not affect the sound quality in the same way as if the impedance adaptor was between the amp and your UERM. It'll make the connection between iPod and amp unwieldy, but if you like the result sonically you should be able to find a cablemaker who can incorporate the padding circuit into an LOD for you.


 
   
  Thanks for the impedance adaptor suggestion, I may try that.  But I found the default gain on the UHA-6 to be a bit too high even with the Amperiors.  I've had the excessive gain issue with just about every headphone setup I've ever owned, including desktop ones.  So I'm thinking it may be the result of the audio files I have, even though they've been downloaded/ripped from a variety of sources. 
   
  Even still, unless everyone out there is only listening to the absolute highest quality, least compressed stuff (like albums from Reference Recordings), I don't see why I'm finding the volume out of most amps/sources I use to be higher than other people who have the same amps/sources.  I definitely don't think I listen to music at abnormally low levels, nor am I particularly sensitive to high frequencies.
   
  Anyway, I'm just happy that I like how the UHA-6 sounds and that the gain can be lowered.  With the OPA627 and the UERMs, the UHA-6 reminds me a bit of how I remember the TTVJ Slim sounding:  very natural, expansive soundstage, and warm but still crisp and detailed.  I'd have to have them together for a real comparison, but it's possible the UHA-6 is slightly more refined.
   
  I'll report back after I get the lowered gain amp back from Nick.


----------



## xinghui0711

I'm completely shocked.
  Today I was not putting any expectation on JRC 5534DD in my Leckerton UHA-6S MKII.
  Comparing it to AD8610/AD797, my ears actually preferred 5534 as more musical sound... 
  Price wise, both AD8610/AD797 are at least 4x more expensive than cheap, low spec JRC 5534.
  I don't understand this. It's irony.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> I'm completely shocked.
> Today I was not putting any expectation on JRC 5534DD in my Leckerton UHA-6S MKII.
> Comparing it to AD8610/AD797, my ears actually preferred 5534 as more musical sound...
> Price wise, both AD8610/AD797 are at least 4x more expensive than cheap, low spec JRC 5534.
> I don't understand this. It's irony.


 

 It's called personal preference and there's nothing more to understand besides that. The Leckerton itself is an example of a sub 300 dollar rig that swings with gear that's pricier.


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> It's called personal preference and there's nothing more to understand besides that. The Leckerton itself is an example of a sub 300 dollar rig that swings with gear that's pricier.


 
  Maybe... But finally I was able to identify the sound between op-amps. The differences weren't huge like it would change the sound signature, but it definitely affects amp's overall performance.
  Now I'm gonna stick with JRC5534DD


----------



## fzman

leave the 5534s in for a week or so, and then switch back to one of the others and see what happens.


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





fzman said:


> leave the 5534s in for a week or so, and then switch back to one of the others and see what happens.


 
  what would happened?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> what would happened?


 

 If anything you'd be more familiar with that Op Amps sound and when switching it may help you notice that difference even more. I could tell the difference between Op Amps 8610, 209 and 627 AP. Actually it wasn't that hard at all. Especially on your current IEMs it should be a shoe-in .


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> If anything you'd be more familiar with that Op Amps sound and when switching it may help you notice that difference even more. I could tell the difference between Op Amps 8610, 209 and 627 AP. Actually it wasn't that hard at all. Especially on your current IEMs it should be a shoe-in .


 

 Exactly, I was used to the 8610 on my UHA-4 and when my UHA-6S arrived with op amp 627 AP installed I noticed the difference immediately. When I rolled 209 in again I noticed the difference. On first listen my brain kept falling back to the 8610 I had listened to for almost a year.


----------



## fzman

I thought my comment might be ambiguous.  What I was trying to get at is that quick A-B tests can be misleading, and more so when there are differences between A and B where each one shows the other's shortcomings.  If ''C' is in-between it wins because it removes the discrepancy between the other 2 choices.
   
  What I am saying is enjoy it with the 5534 for a week or so, then try one of the other op amps again, just to see how you react to it.  If the 5534 is your best option, this will let you know.  If the replacement strikes you as an improvement.....   then go with it.  
   
  Hope that makes a bit more sense.  More importantly, hope you find your favorite.


----------



## lee730

Yea we understand . You are saying get fully accustomed to the sound and then switch back and see if you still end up appreciating the other Op Amps over the one you got accustomed to for a week. That makes sense as well. Just in my case with 627AP and 209 I could not get accustomed to them for the long term. I'd listen for a couple hours and would tire of their sound. So in the end I knew 8610 was my ideal choice.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> Comparing it to AD8610/AD797, my ears actually preferred 5534 as more musical sound...
> Price wise, both AD8610/AD797 are at least 4x more expensive than cheap, low spec JRC 5534.
> I don't understand this. It's irony.


 
   
  It's not irony. Your headphones and IEMs are likely to do better or worse with different op-amps.
   
  One of my IEMs works very well with the OPA627 ($50) and not as well with the 8610 ($10).
  Another IEM works much better with the 8610 than the OPA627.
   
  You listen to music after it has gone through all the components in the signal chain; you can't listen to your amp without headphones. So you have to build a system that all works together, and that requires more consideration than simply buying the most expensive pieces you can find.


----------



## thegrobe

If the opamp works well depends on different factors, headphones, players, etc...
   
  Check this out - I took out the 8610 and tried the 627AP with my imod and Heir 3.Ai - ahh not such a great match - a bit too much bass emphasis leaning towards the muddy end. I have my imod set up right now so that I can quickly change out the capacitors, so I switched the film caps for electrolytics and the 627's sound awesome! There are a lot of variables at play, it does ultimately come down to preference. 
   
  I've got a pair of LME49710 to play with next...


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> If the opamp works well depends on different factors, headphones, players, etc...
> 
> Check this out - I took out the 8610 and tried the 627AP with my imod and Heir 3.Ai - ahh not such a great match - a bit too much bass emphasis leaning towards the muddy end. I have my imod set up right now so that I can quickly change out the capacitors, so I switched the film caps for electrolytics and the 627's sound awesome! There are a lot of variables at play, it does ultimately come down to preference.
> 
> I've got a pair of LME49710 to play with next...


 
  Nice. LME49710 is fairly cheap comparing to ad8610/op627, but the specs are pretty decent. ( does it matter?? )
  The interference problem does exist on LME49710, but it is manufactured for audio usage according to the TI.
  op-amps are tricky


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





dj nellie said:


> With my UERM, the gain on the 6s-II is definitely too high at the minimum channel-balanced level.  I emailed Nick to see whether it's possible to lower the gain, because I love the sound coming out of this amp.  I got the OPA627, and the amp is much more musical and has a wider soundstage than my Pico Slim--although the Slim has amazing low volume range.


 
   
  Directly from the iPod Classic line out it is a little too loud for CIEMs. I find that when using the UHA6SMKII as a DAC + Amp (USB and Coaxial input), the overall gain level is just nice. It seems like the output level from the DAC chip to its headamp section is pretty low. Coupled with its black background, this unit actually makes a very good match when using CIEMs out of a laptop/desktop.
   
  I am not sure if lowering the gain further may render it unusable as a DAC. Hmm.


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Directly from the iPod Classic line out it is a little too loud for CIEMs. I find that when using the UHA6SMKII as a DAC + Amp (USB and Coaxial input), the overall gain level is just nice. It seems like the output level from the DAC chip to its headamp section is pretty low. Coupled with its black background, this unit actually makes a very good match when using CIEMs out of a laptop/desktop.
> 
> I am not sure if lowering the gain further may render it unusable as a DAC. Hmm.


 
  I feel the same way. It drives louder when used as an amp for ipod line out.


----------



## BleaK

Looking forward to when I can order this


----------



## kskwerl

Mine is up for sale, it's in mint condition about 2 months old if anyone is interested.


----------



## Travelbug

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Mine is up for sale, it's in mint condition about 2 months old if anyone is interested.


 
  any reason why youre selling it so soon?


----------



## jhelsas

Quote: 





dj nellie said:


> Yeah, my gain is obviously set to low.  What is your source?
> 
> I'm resorting to the gain limiters in FLAC Player (iPhone) and Rockbox (WhipMOD) to get a suitably low volume with my UERMs.  Not sure if those have any serious effect on resolution, but it's either that or pain and tinnitus.  And I don't have sensitive hearing by any means, I've been to my share of concerts and clubs.


 

  Sorry for the delay in answering.

 I'm using through the pc via usb or spdif, and with a sansa fize via LOD cable. With the W4r, I get just past the threshold to have a pleasant listening experience. I belive it's not too loud because when I take one of the phones off my ear, the ventilator seems to have about the same volume as the other channel.

 Sometimes I realy wanted to have a SPLmeter, sometimes I think that I use the headphones too loud, but when I try to compare to the safety guide I read (things like the above, or if you can hear someone near speaking), I appear to be always on the safe zone, but I realy wanted to be sure about it. I don't go too much to nightclubs, but I'm going more now than I have ever gone and for that I just bought a pair os ER20 earplugs, I realy don't want to loose my hearing just yet, I'm only 22....
   
  Maybe the UERMs are more sensitive than the W4r?
   
  Edit:
   
  Some random thoughts:
   
  My first experience with the 6s-mkii was when they arrived together with the Mad Dogs, and since I was abroad, I had only that and the HF5 I had brought with me. After comming back home and casualy switching between the SGP 4.0 and the 6s-mkii, I realy started to understand what I belive is to need a good amp.
   
  Even for (queit) classical music, the SGP 4.0 had enough juice to make the mad dogs sound loud enough, but when I went to the leckerton, I heard that a lot of thing seemed to be missing or dislocated in the SGP, and that's something I didn't experienced with the fiio e7.
   
  I'm realy happy with the 6S-mkii, and I didn't quite knew what to expect, but it's certanly very different and possibly better than what I hoped before.
   
  And, well, a picture of the baby:


----------



## mtntrance

SPAM warning.  I am selling MKII and mention here because they are sold out from Nick on his website.
   
  Color silver. Factory installed standard OPA209 Op Amps and I am including extra AD8610 Op Amps worth $32.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/647429/leckerton-audio-uha-6s-mkii-plus-extra-unused-ad8610-op-amps


----------



## NZtechfreak

Just quick note that the Leckteron is working as a DAC/amp via USB audio on my HTC Butterfly, seems the number of Android manufacturers supporting USB audio is increasing...


----------



## kskwerl

nztechfreak said:


> Just quick note that the Leckteron is working as a DAC/amp via USB audio on my HTC Butterfly, seems the number of Android manufacturers supporting USB audio is increasing...




This is great news!


----------



## burrrcub

Now if only the nexus4 can do USB audio out....ironic that Google won't allow it while other manufacturers who are known to lock down their phones allows it without rooting.


----------



## Defiant00

Has anyone compared the built-in USB with something like the V-Link 192?


----------



## hoichi

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Has anyone compared the built-in USB with something like the V-Link 192?


 
  You could buy a DACport LX (or a Dragonfly) and have a better DAC for less money.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





hoichi said:


> You could buy a DACport LX (or a Dragonfly) and have a better DAC for less money.


 
   
  Except that the V-Link 192 is $200 and the V-Link 2 is $130.
   
  Still, I'm open to suggestions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Honestly, I might just get the Leckerton and try its USB implementation for a while before considering upgrading, but I do have the Bifrost to compare it to so I'm not sure how much I'll like the DAC section.


----------



## Defiant00

Well, why not. UHA-6S MkII is on its way. Now it's a race to see if it, my LCD-2s, or my 4.As get here first.
   
   
  And if it turns out I don't care for the USB I can always try an ODAC or something I suppose.


----------



## danblank

I have one of these on the way too, can't wait to try it out early next week, and comparing it directly to some JDS Labs gear.
  Thanks.
  -Dan


----------



## zachchen1996

defiant00 said:


> Well, why not. UHA-6S MkII is on its way. Now it's a race to see if it, my LCD-2s, or my 4.As get here first.
> 
> 
> And if it turns out I don't care for the USB I can always try an ODAC or something I suppose.




I'm warning you, the DAC isn't going to blow you away.


----------



## Willx

How much do these go for? I've been looking into one.. Thanks!


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





willx said:


> How much do these go for? I've been looking into one.. Thanks!


 
  http://www.leckertonaudio.com/products/uha-6s-mkii/
   
  279 USD


----------



## danblank

I'm sorry if this question has been answered already, I have been looking through this thread, but it is loooooong! 
   
  I have an iPhone 5 with the lightning connector. Are either of these adapters better than the other in terms of connecting to the Leckerton (or even an ODAC):
   
  1. The lightning to micro USB adapter
  2. The lightning camera adapter
   
  Are there major pitfalls of using one or the other?
  Thanks.
  -Dan


----------



## Defiant00

zachchen1996 said:


> I'm warning you, the DAC isn't going to blow you away.




And if that's the case that's perfectly fine, I'll upgrade from there. For listening at work it just might be enough though, so we'll see.


----------



## jhelsas

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> And if that's the case that's perfectly fine, I'll upgrade from there. For listening at work it just might be enough though, so we'll see.


 

 +1


----------



## DigitalFreak

Good to see I'm not the only one waiting on gear to pair with the UHA-6S MKII. I'm waiting on the Heir Audio 4A, the CLAS -db, and the Fostex Paradox. I'm hoping the CLAS paired with the Leckerton will put my mobile rig on a whole new level.


----------



## Hiyono

Quote: 





danblank said:


> I'm sorry if this question has been answered already, I have been looking through this thread, but it is loooooong!
> 
> I have an iPhone 5 with the lightning connector. Are either of these adapters better than the other in terms of connecting to the Leckerton (or even an ODAC):
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Sorry but I think both dont work with the iphone 5.  I have the CCK and it only works with my ipad mini or friend's ipad 4.  The CCK doesnt work with my iphone 5. 
   
  You can use the the Lightning to 30pin with a LOD on the iphone 5 or any of the Ipads.  This will give it the Wolfson Dac vs the Circus logic inside the iphones and ipads.


----------



## supra1988t

Does anyone know how the Leckerton compares to the ibasso D10? They have very similar features.


----------



## danblank

@Hiyono - thanks for the info! After reading lots of pages/threads, I didn't pick up on all of that. 
  Looks like I will be going directly from my laptop for a good deal of my non-home listening, which wasn't the original plan. 
  Much appreciated.
  -Dan


----------



## fzman

I see many posts from people who claim the dac in the mkii is not that good.  Compared to what?  I think it sounds better than the dacs in most lptops, phones, and many 'mp3' players.  while i might agrtee that the amp is a better amp than the dac is a dac - it's still quite good, and is a sonic improvement over going via the headphone out of many devices.  It has a lower output level than most headphone jacks, so i  suspect that people are being (subconsciously) swayed by the output level differences.....  
   
   
  anyway, it's quite a good performer, and well worth the asking price.  (NO, I do not sell this unit).


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





fzman said:


> I see many posts from people who claim the dac in the mkii is not that good.  Compared to what?  I think it sounds better than the dacs in most lptops, phones, and many 'mp3' players.  while i might agrtee that the amp is a better amp than the dac is a dac - it's still quite good, and is a sonic improvement over going via the headphone out of many devices.  It has a lower output level than most headphone jacks, so i  suspect that people are being (subconsciously) swayed by the output level differences.....
> 
> 
> anyway, it's quite a good performer, and well worth the asking price.  (NO, I do not sell this unit).


 
  I agree with you completely, the DAC is just fine by me and I prob couldn't even tell the difference if a "better" or "worse" DAC was in it


----------



## thegrobe

Quote: 





fzman said:


> I see many posts from people who claim the dac in the mkii is not that good.  Compared to what?  I think it sounds better than the dacs in most lptops, phones, and many 'mp3' players.  while i might agrtee that the amp is a better amp than the dac is a dac - it's still quite good, and is a sonic improvement over going via the headphone out of many devices.  It has a lower output level than most headphone jacks, so i  suspect that people are being (subconsciously) swayed by the output level differences.....
> 
> 
> anyway, it's quite a good performer, and well worth the asking price.  (NO, I do not sell this unit).


 
   
  Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> I agree with you completely, the DAC is just fine by me and I prob couldn't even tell the difference if a "better" or "worse" DAC was in it


 
  I agree as well. 
  I don't have a bunch of experience listening to other DAC units out there, but compared to the other equipment I have the Leckerton DAC sounds best to me. Are there better DAC's out there? I am sure there must be but running FLAC/Foobar right into the UHA 6 gives me a pretty fantastic sound. 
   
  My other stuff is a 7G ipod classic, 5.5G DIY iMod w/polypropylene caps, a stock 5G ipod, a 6G iPod classic, and two Clip Zips, all running rockbox.
   
  You know what sounds best to me? The UHA 6. It is more tight and controlled but with a smoothness to it as well. Very pleasant and non-fatiguing to listen to. But I can't lug a laptop around all the time...lol.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> I agree as well.
> I don't have a bunch of experience listening to other DAC units out there, but compared to the other equipment I have the Leckerton DAC sounds best to me. Are there better DAC's out there? I am sure there must be but running FLAC/Foobar right into the UHA 6 gives me a pretty fantastic sound.
> 
> My other stuff is a 7G ipod classic, 5.5G DIY iMod w/polypropylene caps, a stock 5G ipod, a 6G iPod classic, and two Clip Zips, all running rockbox.
> ...


 
  I've had various entry level DACs and IMO the difference is minimal


----------



## thegrobe

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> I've had various entry level DACs and IMO the difference is minimal


 
  I have to disagree with you there juuust a bit. Yes, the differences are minimal but there is certainly a character to each one I listed - At least to my ears. 
   
  That said, I was agreeing that the DAC in the UHA 6 is certainly good... I prefer it overall to my other stuff.  I just wish I could carry it around with me! My second favorite overall is probably a tossup between the modded 5.5G and 7G
   
  Well, I guess I can carry it around -  on the Nexus 7 using USB Audio Recorder but that's not really super functional yet.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> I have to disagree with you there juuust a bit. Yes, the differences are minimal but there is certainly a character to each one I listed - At least to my ears.
> 
> That said, I was agreeing that the DAC in the UHA 6 is certainly good... I prefer it overall to my other stuff.  I just wish I could carry it around with me! My second favorite overall is probably a tossup between the modded 5.5G and 7G
> 
> Well, I guess I can carry it around -  on the Nexus 7 using USB Audio Recorder but that's not really super functional yet.


 
  I can agree with you there about the character


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





fzman said:


> I see many posts from people who claim the dac in the mkii is not that good.  Compared to what?  I think it sounds better than the dacs in most lptops, phones, and many 'mp3' players.  while i might agrtee that the amp is a better amp than the dac is a dac - it's still quite good, and is a sonic improvement over going via the headphone out of many devices.  It has a lower output level than most headphone jacks, so i  suspect that people are being (subconsciously) swayed by the output level differences.....
> 
> 
> anyway, it's quite a good performer, and well worth the asking price.  (NO, I do not sell this unit).


 

 DACport LX, DX100. Simply put no comparison. I agree it is better than the DAC in an iphone4 or your average DAPs. But it's nothing special compared to what I'm use to using and it sounds quite harsh and unrefined IMO to what I have now. The only reason I bought the UHA6 MKII to be honest is for its amp section. That is where the units bread and butter is. The DAC is just an afterthought.


----------



## zachchen1996

lee730 said:


> DACport LX, DX100. Simply put no comparison. I agree it is better than the DAC in an iphone4 or your average DAPs. But it's nothing special compared to what I'm use to using and it sounds quite harsh and unrefined IMO to what I have now. The only reason I bought the UHA6 MKII to be honest is for its amp section. That is where the units bread and butter is. The DAC is just an afterthought.




This.


----------



## shotgunshane

Lets see: to call it harsh, unrefined and an afterthought, you have to compare it to a dac only product that used to be $300+ and an $800+ ibasso. I'd like to be enlightened as to what sub $300 very portable unit offers more. 

Not everything is a race to have the best product on planet earth. Reality is that for its price point, both the dac and amp are a great value. Afterthought indeed.


----------



## FlySweep

> Originally Posted by *shotgunshane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lets see: to call it harsh, unrefined and an afterthought, you have to compare it to a dac only product that used to be $300+ and an $800+ ibasso. I'd like to be enlightened as to what sub $300 very portable unit offers more.
> 
> Not everything is a race to have the best product on planet earth. Reality is that for its price point, both the dac and amp are a great value. Afterthought indeed.


 
   
  THIS.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Lets see: to call it harsh, unrefined and an afterthought, you have to compare it to a dac only product that used to be $300+ and an $800+ ibasso. I'd like to be enlightened as to what sub $300 very portable unit offers more.
> 
> Not everything is a race to have the best product on planet earth. Reality is that for its price point, both the dac and amp are a great value. Afterthought indeed.


 

 It's a great value yes. But the fact remains there is better out there to be had for those who want more. To say otherwise is misleading. The UHA6MKII's true merit comes from its amp section IMO. Not it's DAC. It's DAC actually holds back its amp section (it's the bottleneck of the combo). I tend to like the get the most out of my gear.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Lets see: to call it harsh, unrefined and an afterthought, you have to compare it to a dac only product that used to be $300+ and an $800+ ibasso. I'd like to be enlightened as to what sub $300 very portable unit offers more.
> 
> Not everything is a race to have the best product on planet earth. Reality is that for its price point, both the dac and amp are a great value. Afterthought indeed.


 
   
  +1


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> It's a great value yes. But the fact remains there is better out there to be had for those who want more. To say otherwise is misleading.


 
   
  Who is saying this?  You can improve on anything if you spend enough.  And as for the dac holding back the amp, we can agree to disagree.


----------



## lee730

As we usually do .


----------



## xinghui0711

Price wise, UHA-6 is a great value. For its price, yes. But if you have extra and demand to get a better quality DAC, then it is a different story. It's certainly better than laptop/iphone DAC IMO, and you can not expect anymore for its asking price. You get what you pay for.


----------



## gnarlsagan

lee730 Are there any measurements that would corroborate your claims? Some claim that once gear measures well enough it can be considered transparent. Do you subscribe to this philosophy, and if not then what properties of sound are being produced that are so far unmeasurable in your opinion? 

I'm asking because I went back to compare the uha6s with the fuze and I'll be dammed if there is a difference using the ER4S. There are however a lot of info and tests that show that people can be convinced to hear what isn't there. And you claim a night and day difference between these devices, which is just nowhere near true in my experience. What could explain the differences in our perceptions then?


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





xinghui0711 said:


> Price wise, UHA-6 is a great value. For its price, yes. But if you have extra and demand to get a better quality DAC, then it is a different story. It's certainly better than laptop/iphone DAC IMO, and you can not expect anymore for its asking price. *You get what you pay for.*


 
   
  Yup. It is important to see things in perspective rather than to create an impression that its DAC is poor.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





gnarlsagan said:


> lee730 Are there any measurements that would corroborate your claims? Some claim that once gear measures well enough it can be considered transparent. Do you subscribe to this philosophy, and if not then what properties of sound are being produced that are so far unmeasurable in your opinion?
> 
> I'm asking because I went back to compare the uha6s with the fuze and I'll be dammed if there is a difference using the ER4S. There are however a lot of info and tests that show that people can be convinced to hear what isn't there. And you claim a *night and day difference* between these devices, which is just nowhere near true in my experience. What could explain the differences in our perceptions then?


 
   
  Many things in audio are overly exaggerated. I thought you would have known that by now? =)


----------



## zachchen1996

uelover said:


> Many things in audio are overly exaggerated.




And it is a bad thing too, mislead to several bad purchases.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> And it is a bad thing too, mislead to several bad purchases.


 

 Same here . We all go through that. It's always a gamble when making purchases based on someone else' opinions. But if you find those few who you tend to find you agree with based on those said purchases. You're pretty set then . Still not 100% guarantee but it does help to find those who you share similar sound signature preferences with and maybe in that, you hear things similar.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





gnarlsagan said:


> lee730 Are there any measurements that would corroborate your claims? Some claim that once gear measures well enough it can be considered transparent. Do you subscribe to this philosophy, and if not then what properties of sound are being produced that are so far unmeasurable in your opinion?
> 
> I'm asking because I went back to compare the uha6s with the fuze and I'll be dammed if there is a difference using the ER4S. There are however a lot of info and tests that show that people can be convinced to hear what isn't there. And you claim a night and day difference between these devices, which is just nowhere near true in my experience. What could explain the differences in our perceptions then?


 

 Sorry I just don't find a Fuze comparable to the UHA6 MKII in sound quality. If you do then I suggest you stick with what you have and don't go any further. Means you'll just be disappointed in your purchases.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





gnarlsagan said:


> I'm asking because I went back to compare the uha6s with the fuze and I'll be dammed if there is a difference using the ER4S. There are however a lot of info and tests that show that people can be convinced to hear what isn't there. And you claim a night and day difference between these devices, which is just nowhere near true in my experience. What could explain the differences in our perceptions then?


 
   
  Who cares what other people's info and tests show? In your experience, there's no difference. That's what is most pertinent, because you are building a system for yourself to listen to, not for anybody else.
   
  Ultimately, you want the optimal results, so if you don't gain much or anything by inserting an amp in this setup, don't! You get a more compact portable system that way -- there's no downside!


----------



## fzman

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> It's a great value yes. But the fact remains there is better out there to be had for those who want more. To say otherwise is misleading. The UHA6MKII's true merit comes from its amp section IMO. Not it's DAC. It's DAC actually holds back its amp section (it's the bottleneck of the combo). I tend to like the get the most out of my gear.


 
  Ok, then.  Name a portable dac for $275 retail, that sounds better, and has toslink, coax and usb inputs (not just one who's signature you like better). Ok - but it doesn't have an amp built in, so that's not a fair comparison.
   
  'Now then, pick a $275 amp that sounds better, not just different, and has the ability to switch opamps for versatility.  Ok, but it doesn't have a built in dac, so that's not a fair comparison either.
   
  Lastly, name a combo dac-headphone amp for $275 retail (or less if you dare), that offers an equal or better combination or sonics and connectivity (e.g., that will make a Samsung S3 sound better via either usb or headphone out - hint, the usb makes it sound much better than by itself, especially since the amp is part of the deal).  OK, none of the components you mention fit those criteria either.
   
   
  My PS Audio PWD Mk2 sounds better than the mkii as a DAC.  Not sure how I would fit it in my pocket, and how i would power it as a portable either.
   
   
   
  My point here is not just about the mkii, per se, it's about this sort of comparison in general.


----------



## zachchen1996

fzman said:


> Ok, then.  Name a portable dac for $275 retail, that sounds better




I haven't heard it, but isn't the centrance dacport lx about 250$?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> I haven't heard it, but isn't the centrance dacport lx about 250$?


 

 Yep. It's portable/transportable and crushes the UHA6 MKII DAC. Pair it with the UHA6 via the Line In and you have amazing sound quality.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





fzman said:


> Ok, then.  Name a portable dac for $275 retail, that sounds better, and has toslink, coax and usb inputs (not just one who's signature you like better). Ok - but it doesn't have an amp built in, so that's not a fair comparison.
> 
> 'Now then, pick a $275 amp that sounds better, not just different, and has the ability to switch opamps for versatility.  Ok, but it doesn't have a built in dac, so that's not a fair comparison either.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I see no reason to not have this comparison . We agree to disagree. Although I do agree with you on the UHA6 having great value overall as a total all in one package. I've never said that wasn't the case. My point is in terms of its included DAC there is a lot better to be had IMO. I never bought the amp due to its DAC section. I already knew its limitations coming from the UHA4, which I also paired with the DACport LX and it sounded a lot better than from the internal DAC. Take a DACport LX and pair it with a UHA6 MKII and you have a sound quality on par if not better than the DX100 at slightly more than half the price.


----------



## fzman

I have heard the original Dacport, although it has been a while.  I liked it very much, and own a Dacmini.  I know Michael Goodman personally, he lives one town over from me, and I very much like his gear and have great respect for him and his products. . I sell his products, and highly recommend them when they fit the customer's needs.   That said, it's still somewhat 'horses for courses'.  The LX, lacking a volume control, would rely on the source device to provide it, otherwise you are limited to whatever fixed volume you get from the combo
   
  The better comparison would be between the Leckerton and the upcoming HifiM8.  I'm gonna guess the M8 will sound better, but it's also bigger and costs more.  
   
  Lastly, while i am sure it was not intended in that spirit, calling the DAC an 'afterthought' is pretty insulting.  I'm sure it took a great deal of time and effort to design the circuit, chose the parts, and layout the board  so that there was also room for an amp and a decent sized battery in the same small chassis


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





fzman said:


> I have heard the original Dacport, although it has been a while.  I liked it very much, and own a Dacmini.  I know Michael Goodman personally, he lives one town over from me, and I very much like his gear and have great respect for him and his products. . I sell his products, and highly recommend them when they fit the customer's needs.   That said, it's still somewhat 'horses for courses'.  The LX, lacking a volume control, would rely on the source device to provide it, otherwise you are limited to whatever fixed volume you get from the combo
> 
> The better comparison would be between the Leckerton and the upcoming HifiM8.  I'm gonna guess the M8 will sound better, but it's also bigger and costs more.
> 
> Lastly, while i am sure it was not intended in that spirit, calling the DAC an 'afterthought' is pretty insulting.  I'm sure it took a great deal of time and effort to design the circuit, chose the parts, and layout the board  so that there was also room for an amp and a decent sized battery in the same small chassis


 

 True the LX is intended to be used as a pure DAC and due to this it lacks the volume control. The benefit of this though is it is more transparent than the DACport (it's cleaner and sounds better). Using the UHA6 MKII to attenuate the volume is not an issue and you get the benefit of better sound quality. Of course this is limited to transportable opposed to using it on your phone lol.
   
  I don't think the Leckerton is gonna compare at all to the HifiM8. Especially not with the DAC section. The amp section would stand a better chance for sure. I already know CEntrance has some serious gear and in terms of money to performance they are a great value IMO.
   
  Well honestly I didn't mean that comment to be an insult to Nick. But it is what it is. It's a great feature that does add value to the unit I agree. But it is the Achilles heel of this unit in that you won't use the full potential of this amp with it's included DAC. The amp IMO is amazing. The DAC not so much. Pair it with a really good dedicated DAC and you have some serious sound.


----------



## kskwerl

We can compare to compare but putting the Leckerton against the HiFi-M8 is kinda unfair because the Leckerton is 279 and the HiFi-M8 is 699 (or is it 599)?


----------



## fzman

I was not suggesting it was a 'fair' comparison, only that it was the same category, and so 'apples to apples'.  It was also to suggest that it does cost more money to sound better than the Leckerton, while maintaining all of its features.  
   
  I agree with Lee that the Mkii is a very good amp for the money.  I just wanted to comment on the way that the DAC's performance and value were being described.  I have not made a direct comparison with the Leckerton and the Dacport.  I have only used the Leckerton with my Samsung S3 phone, both via analog and USB, and both analog and toslink out of the AK100.  With the phone, USB out was the clear winner.  With the AK100, I did not do a back and forth comparison.  It sounded good both ways, and using the Leckerton solves the output impedance issue especially with my 16 ohm, 96dB JVC 200s.  
   
  Anway,  I have also ordered a number of different op amps and got the better sounding Aries adaptors to handle the soic to dip duties.  Much soldering and listening to follow.  I really should try the 8610s again, but hve been enjoying the 627s.  I thought they were just slightly softer/warmer/more liquid that the 797s, which did sound quite good as well.
   
  I have 209s, 49710, 49713, ths4031,  lm6171, opa827,  opa1611, opa1641 and opa1632  coming or in house already.  
   
  Anyone try any of these, other than the normal choices?  Nick, any thoughts on any of these?


----------



## kskwerl

Fzman, quick question about the s3. Is the S3 worth it for any carrier or is it a certain version of the s3 people use? For example I have the Verizon I535


----------



## fzman

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Fzman, quick question about the s3. Is the S3 worth it for any carrier or is it a certain version of the s3 people use? For example I have the Verizon I535


 
  I've got the t-mobile version, and that's the only one i've ever tried.  i bought it to upgrade from an HTC G2, which I liked as well - but never even considered using for audio.  I really didn;t intend to try  the S3 either, but curiosity got the better of me, so i bought a 64Gb card, loaded it up, and ordered a couple of otg cables.  Also bought power amp, neutron, and USB audio recorder.  the phone sounds decent on its own, and better still via USB too either the Headstreamer, the Leckerton, or a Dragonfly - which i had hooked up just long enough to make sure sound was actually coming out.
   
  Since i use it primarily as my phone, and also carry around a Cowon X7, and a few other goodies, the phone does not really see much duty as a music player.
   
   
  So, I guess that's a world-record long version of "I don't know", but with charm, grace, and elegance


----------



## kskwerl

fzman said:


> I've got the t-mobile version, and that's the only one i've ever tried.  i bought it to upgrade from an HTC G2, which I liked as well - but never even considered using for audio.  I really didn;t intend to try  the S3 either, but curiosity got the better of me, so i bought a 64Gb card, loaded it up, and ordered a couple of otg cables.  Also bought power amp, neutron, and USB audio recorder.  the phone sounds decent on its own, and better still via USB too either the Headstreamer, the Leckerton, or a Dragonfly - which i had hooked up just long enough to make sure sound was actually coming out.
> 
> Since i use it primarily as my phone, and also carry around a Cowon X7, and a few other goodies, the phone does not really see much duty as a music player.
> 
> ...




Yea I can't really see using mine that much as its my main phone


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





fzman said:


> I was not suggesting it was a 'fair' comparison, only that it was the same category, and so 'apples to apples'.  It was also to suggest that it does cost more money to sound better than the Leckerton, while maintaining all of its features.
> 
> I agree with Lee that the Mkii is a very good amp for the money.  I just wanted to comment on the way that the DAC's performance and value were being described.  I have not made a direct comparison with the Leckerton and the Dacport.  I have only used the Leckerton with my Samsung S3 phone, both via analog and USB, and both analog and toslink out of the AK100.  With the phone, USB out was the clear winner.  With the AK100, I did not do a back and forth comparison.  It sounded good both ways, and using the Leckerton solves the output impedance issue especially with my 16 ohm, 96dB JVC 200s.
> 
> ...


 

 Personally I'd specifically just double amp the AK100 with the Leckerton. I feel the AK100s DAC is better . Still not my cup of tea in the end (I sold my RWA AK100).
   
  Basically I use to use the UHA6 MKII as my desktop amp paired with my DACport LX. Now I use the Triad L3 which is why I sold the Leckerton. Is the M8 portable as in it has rechargeable batteries? I thought it had to be plugged in and stuck to the desktop .


----------



## fzman

M8 will use rechargeable batteries.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





fzman said:


> M8 will use rechargeable batteries.


 

 I would really consider it if it could be used as a pure DAC that supports 24/192 format. I don't need the amp section due to my Triad L3 .


----------



## fzman

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I would really consider it if it could be used as a pure DAC that supports 24/192 format. I don't need the amp section due to my Triad L3 .


 
  why wouldn't you try the Dacmini instead?  It's a desktop unit.


----------



## xinghui0711

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I would really consider it if it could be used as a pure DAC that supports 24/192 format. I don't need the amp section due to my Triad L3 .


 
  Lee, you can get the Centrance M8 LX ( Dac only version) for $549 from TTVJ, fullcompass, etc.
  But why don't you get a desktop DAC instead of a portable DAC if you will be using it for desktop listening? Suppose the desktop DACs are better in terms of their performance?
  LOL just my 2 cents.


----------



## procmail

Is the UHA-6S MKII able to comfortably drive 600Ohm headphones like the DT990 and DT880 600Ohms version?


----------



## kskwerl

I





procmail said:


> Is the UHA-6S MKII able to comfortably drive 600Ohm headphones like the DT990 and DT880 600Ohms version?




IMO no, I had the 250ohm DT880s and I could crank the volume up all the way in high gain


----------



## ardgedee

Recommended max input impedance of headphones is 300 Ohm. You won't hurt anything if you use 600 Ohm headphones, but it won't be a great sounding combination either.


----------



## procmail

Oh, I've been looking for a great pair of headphones to pair with this amp and thought the DT990/DT880 sounded great.
   
  What headphones with a similar standard to these would be great to be paired with this amp?


----------



## ardgedee

One of the lower impedance versions of the DT990/880, I would guess.


----------



## jhelsas

I have a pair of DT880-250 and the 6S-mkii runs them just fine, mad dogs also are a great pairing in my opinion.


----------



## procmail

Quote: 





jhelsas said:


> I have a pair of DT880-250 and the 6S-mkii runs them just fine, mad dogs also are a great pairing in my opinion.


 
  Did you have the turn the volume all (or most of) the way up, with the Gain switch on?


----------



## Defiant00

Just got mine in today, I went with the opa209s and it sounds excellent even though USB. While I may upgrade DACs at some point again here, for the time being it looks like this'll work for me just fine at work.

Does anyone have a recommendation for a 1/4 to 1/8 adapter that has at least some small length of cable in between the plugs? I know the Grado one is the typical recommendation but it seems to be out of stock everywhere I look (alternately, if someone knows of a place that currently has it in stock that'd be great too).


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Just got mine in today, I went with the opa209s and it sounds excellent even though USB. While I may upgrade DACs at some point again here, for the time being it looks like this'll work for me just fine at work.
> 
> Does anyone have a recommendation for a 1/4 to 1/8 adapter that has at least some small length of cable in between the plugs? I know the Grado one is the typical recommendation but it seems to be out of stock everywhere I look (alternately, if someone knows of a place that currently has it in stock that'd be great too).


 
  Congrats, I too thought it sounded great via USB. 
   
  As for you're adapter I know you're looking for something you can buy quickly but I just wanted to mention that I have Trevor from Norse make me a great adapter just like the one you're looking for with the Norn v2 series and he can tailor it to whichever length you would like.


----------



## Defiant00

Got a question for anyone else with one of these, does yours have channel imbalance at low levels and at what level is it properly balanced?

Mine's good starting around 8, but anything below that is all left-channel.

Now I know some channel imbalance is just a fact of analog volume controls, so I'm not concerned about that in itself. However, having it at 8 puts my (admittedly fairly sensitive) full-sized cans at a pleasant low-ish volume level, so I'm just wondering how it'll then do with my 4.As when they get here.


----------



## lee730

Depending on the source you have it connected to it could be cutting it close on your sensitive IEMs or even possibly be too loud. But for me it had enough headroom to just make it acceptable. But not much headroom though....


----------



## Defiant00

lee730 said:


> Depending on the source you have it connected to it could be cutting it close on your sensitive IEMs or even possibly be too loud. But for me it had enough headroom to just make it acceptable. But not much headroom though....




Currently using it as a DAC as well, I imagine with a DAP I'd have noticeably more play.

At what level do you start/stop getting channel imbalance, is it similar to mine at 8?


----------



## lee730

Yeah I'd say around 8. Maybe even slightly before that on the unit I had...


----------



## Defiant00

lee730 said:


> Yeah I'd say around 8. Maybe even slightly before that on the unit I had...




Thanks, good to know.

Anyone else?


----------



## gnarlsagan

defiant00 said:


> Thanks, good to know.
> 
> Anyone else?




I think it should depend on what you're trying to drive. More sensitive iems will show imbalance at higher perceived volumes.


----------



## thegrobe

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Thanks, good to know.
> 
> Anyone else?


 
  I used the 4.Ai universal version with the MK2 and yes, there is an imbalance at the very first peep of sound coming out then it levels out. I have never had it be an issue at normal (to me) listening levels. You can get it pretty quiet without the imbalance. It would be nice to have a little more wiggle room, but it's certainly use-able. And a great sounding setup.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





gnarlsagan said:


> I think it should depend on what you're trying to drive. More sensitive iems will show imbalance at higher perceived volumes.


 
   
  Right, just wondering at what position on the volume knob you see it level out.
   
  Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> I used the 4.Ai universal version with the MK2 and yes, there is an imbalance at the very first peep of sound coming out then it levels out. I have never had it be an issue at normal (to me) listening levels. You can get it pretty quiet without the imbalance. It would be nice to have a little more wiggle room, but it's certainly use-able. And a great sounding setup.


 
   
  Good to know, thanks. What position does yours level out at, and what position do you normally listen at with the 4.Ai?


----------



## thegrobe

defiant00 said:


> Right, just wondering at what position on the volume knob you see it level out.
> 
> 
> Good to know, thanks. What position does yours level out at, and what position do you normally listen at with the 4.Ai?



Ah, okay. It depends on the source. IPod: imbalance is gone before 7:30-8 and I usually listen about 9. Sometimes up to 10, depending.
Clip zip (level set to 0 in rockbox) usually listen with the knob a bit higher so there's a little more wiggle room.
Now using the DAC section in the UHA, I listen at about 11:00 +. Lots of room.
Keep in mind that if you EQ your player and apply pre-cut that seems to increase useable range as well.
You have the 4.A on the way, right? You will see soon enough! I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Defiant00

thegrobe said:


> Ah, okay. It depends on the source. IPod: imbalance is gone before 7:30-8 and I usually listen about 9. Sometimes up to 10, depending.
> Clip zip (level set to 0 in rockbox) usually listen with the knob a bit higher so there's a little more wiggle room.
> Now using the DAC section in the UHA, I listen at about 11:00 +. Lots of room.
> Keep in mind that if you EQ your player and apply pre-cut that seems to increase useable range as well.
> You have the 4.A on the way, right? You will see soon enough! I wouldn't worry.




Yeah, 4.A will hopefully be here Monday, quite exciting!

I would think the channel imbalance would be at the same point on the volume knob regardless, just that it'll be louder or quieter depending on the source.

I actually gave it a try with both a Clip+ and my phone and am now starting to appreciate the difficulty of choosing a gain range. Using it as a DAC I find even low gain fairly loud, but with something like the Clip+ it's pretty quiet through most of the range.


Overall, definitely enjoying it so far, and looking forward to my 4.As to get here and LCD-2s to get back so I can try both extremes


----------



## DigitalFreak

It's official, after 4 plus hours I can honestly say the UHA-6S MKII  with op amp 209 pairs very well with the CLAS -db


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> It's official, after 4 plus hours I can honestly say the UHA-6S MKII  with op amp 209 pairs very well with the CLAS -db


 
  Nice set up! Also nice sheilds on those vmodas


----------



## AznInvasion138

Just wondering what is a good option for an opamp for myself. Don't want anything bright or too neutral. Want something that will make my warm iems/headphones sound fuller without losing any bass extension. Any recommendations would be helpful thanks!


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





azninvasion138 said:


> Just wondering what is a good option for an opamp for myself. Don't want anything bright or too neutral. Want something that will make my warm iems/headphones sound fuller without losing any bass extension. Any recommendations would be helpful thanks!


 
   
  The 209s are quite neutral. From my understanding the 8610 is just a little warmer and the 627 a bit more.
   
  I have the 209s in mine and they sound excellent without being overly bright. I've also heard the 627 briefly, but it was in a different setup so I can't say anything beyond them sounding good in general.


----------



## ardgedee

Hey Defiant -- since we've both got 4.As and UHA-6es, at the next meetup we should try some listening tests with opamp rolling.


----------



## Defiant00

ardgedee said:


> Hey Defiant -- since we've both got 4.As and UHA-6es, at the next meetup we should try some listening tests with opamp rolling.




Indeed, should be fun.


----------



## AznInvasion138

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> The 209s are quite neutral. From my understanding the 8610 is just a little warmer and the 627 a bit more.
> 
> I have the 209s in mine and they sound excellent without being overly bright. I've also heard the 627 briefly, but it was in a different setup so I can't say anything beyond them sounding good in general.


 
   
  Thanks for the info mang. So if I have a majority of warm sounding headphones, it would be better to get the 209 since warm+warm is too much warmth? Also is it easy to switch opamps for the UHA-6 or does it need some work?


----------



## lee730

Not necessarily. It has a small hint of warmth. It's still a neutral sounding Amp with Op Amp 8610. 209 on the other hand is more transparent to the point where I found it to go overboard and it became fatiguing to listen to on long listening sessions. Just not my cup of tea. 8610 was easier on my ears and more musical overall. It just depends on what you are after. But Nick has reverted back to 8610 as a standard in his amps. There is a reason for it.
   
  The Op Amps aren't that difficult to change out. Once you know how to do it, it can be done in a few minutes time...


----------



## ardgedee

Changing op-amps isn't difficult, but it is easy to put the chips in wrong and the consequences are severe, so you should take your time and check your work before powering up.


----------



## shotgunshane

lee730 said:


> But Nick has reverted back to 8610 as a standard in his amps. There is a reason for it.




For less RF interference.


----------



## thegrobe

ardgedee said:


> Changing op-amps isn't difficult, but it is easy to put the chips in wrong and the consequences are severe, so you should take your time and check your work before powering up.




Yes, the chips have a little "U" shaped mark on them, either on the plastic case or the little board they are soldered onto, depending on the chip. The board on the amp also has a little "U" shaped outline printed on it where the chip goes. As long as these are aligned, you have them in correctly.


----------



## dwong

Anyone experience running the UHA-6S.MKII with Hifiman RE-262s and/or HE-400's?  If so was wondering which op-amp you guys were running/would recommend.


----------



## Kendoji

Mine has the 627s and it sounds good with my HE-500, but I haven't heard the other opamps to compare.  I think anyone who has doubts about which opamp to get should just follow Nick's advice and get the 8610.


----------



## fzman

I'm as big a tweak as the next guy, and have done a fair share of diy, including parts-swaps/comparisons, and lots of op amp rolling.  At the end of the day, the secret is to be clear about what you are really trying to achieve, and how best to get there.  I've tried several op amps in mine, and the differences are not huge.  Make sure you use singles, install them correctly, and go from there.  I am using very low impedence iems that are pretty low efficiency, so current output is more relevant for me than might be for others.....
   
   
  I would recommend you start with the stock version, and give it some time to decide what, specifically, you like/dislike about it.  That way, you have a better idea where to go from there, and how to get there.  Also, make sure you let things warm up, and break-in.  Don't try to do quick A-B comparisons - they don;t work.  Pay more attention to what you're listening to (tracks/genres/etc, i.e., does the op amp sway you to particular stuff to listen to?). Does it make you listen to track after track, or does it make you wonder what's on TV?  These are the most telling considerations (for me, at least).  If you are patient, and honest with yourself, you'll figure it out....
   
   
  Hope that helps a bit.
   
  Right now, I am using THS 4031 and am liking them very much.  The 797s were just a smidge too analytic, and the 627s maybe a similar smidge too warm.  I have a bunch of others to try, and have soldered the soics onto adaptors (I have 3 different brands/types of adaptors: Browndog, Aries, and some eBay specials - told you  i was a tweak!!!)


----------



## AznInvasion138

Thanks for all the suggestions guys! So in the end, switching opamps is all in the matter of unscrewing the faceplate and inserting/taking out an opamp or is there actual soldering invovled since i dont have much soldering experience lol.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





azninvasion138 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions guys! So in the end, switching opamps is all in the matter of unscrewing the faceplate and inserting/taking out an opamp or is there actual soldering invovled since i dont have much soldering experience lol.


 

 There is no soldering involved. It's plug and play. Just make sure to put the Op Amps in correctly (there are marking on the Op Amps to make sure to match those up correctly and there will be no issues).


----------



## AznInvasion138

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> There is no soldering involved. It's plug and play. Just make sure to put the Op Amps in correctly (there are marking on the Op Amps to make sure to match those up correctly and there will be no issues).


 
   
  Thanks for the advice. Hopefully I will be ordering mine in the next week or so!


----------



## fzman

it uses 2 single op amps, and there are 2 dip-8 sockets on the board.  So, you either need to get op amps in dip-8, or use adaptors if the op amps are soic-8.  Some soic-8s (aka surface mount) can be had already installed/soldered onto adaptors, or you can do it yourself.


----------



## OmsJtmz32

Just asking does the leckerton works with idevices? Do i need to get any other cables? Lod?


----------



## AznInvasion138

Quote: 





omsjtmz32 said:


> Just asking does the leckerton works with idevices? Do i need to get any other cables? Lod?


 
   
  The amp portion will work with idevices but you won't be able to use the dac portion. And yes you would need a LOD to connect your idevice to the leckerton.


----------



## pekingduck

You should be able to use the Leckerton as a DAC with your iPad (but not iPhone/iPod)
   
  iPad -> Camera Connection Kit  -> USB cable -> Leckerton
   
  BTW, my silver MKII is on the way.. Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





azninvasion138 said:


> The amp portion will work with idevices but you won't be able to use the dac portion. And yes you would need a LOD to connect your idevice to the leckerton.


----------



## Defiant00

As a followup to my concern about the gain level, I actually took Nick up on the offer to have mine modded for lower gain (great turnaround time, took about a week including shipping both ways). Now the low gain is -18db and high is 0db. This gives me a nice usable volume range when using the UHA-6S.MKII as a DAC with my Heir 4.As, and since I've sold my LCD-2s I don't have any cans I'll miss the high gain with.
   
  From emails back and forth with Nick I believe he's going to soon offer it as an option you can select when you order.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> As a followup to my concern about the gain level, I actually took Nick up on the offer to have mine modded for lower gain (great turnaround time, took about a week including shipping both ways). Now the low gain is -18db and high is 0db. This gives me a nice usable volume range when using the UHA-6S.MKII as a DAC with my Heir 4.As, and since I've sold my LCD-2s I don't have any cans I'll miss the high gain with.
> 
> From emails back and forth with Nick I believe he's going to soon offer it as an option you can select when you order.


 
  that's awesome, what are you using as an amp?


----------



## BleaK

I also ordered the - db version, and it just sounds great. it gives my V3's so much more headroom to play with the volume. This is the best portable amp I have heard. it sounds so clean and balanced with a very black background.


----------



## ardgedee

defiant00 said:


> As a followup to my concern about the gain level, I actually took Nick up on the offer to have mine modded for lower gain (great turnaround time, took about a week including shipping both ways). Now the low gain is -18db and high is 0db.




Nice! I might have to drop him a line.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> that's awesome, what are you using as an amp?


 
   
  Sorry, my fault on the poor wording there, I'm using the UHA-6S.MKII as both a DAC and amp.


----------



## pekingduck

x2 on the modded UHA-6S.MKII. Listening to the EarSonics SM3 now, very nice sounding from the Leckerton!


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Sorry, my fault on the poor wording there, I'm using the UHA-6S.MKII as both a DAC and amp.


 
  oh no problem


----------



## DigitalFreak

bleak said:


> I also ordered the - db version, and it just sounds great. it gives my V3's so much more headroom to play with the volume. This is the best portable amp I have heard. it sounds so clean and balanced with a very black background.




That's because the new CLAS has a lower gain then the old one. That won't be for long though. Cypher Labs will be upping the gain on any CLASs they manufacture due to complaints from people trying to drive orthos.


----------



## Erieg

I have a quick question, I am on the fence beween the UHA-6S MKII and the Matrix Mini-Portable. I use HD650s and the thing that is holding me back is bass. The matrix review on Headphonia says that the bass is deep and powerful. But my google skills are failing me and I can't seem to find a review pairing the UHA with HD650s.
   
  My dilemma is that I would rather support a US company (nothing against other countries but our economy needs help) but I really don't want to take the chance of buying a portable amp that is top heavy.


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> That's because the new CLAS has a lower gain then the old one. That won't be for long though. Cypher Labs will be upping the gain on any CLASs they manufacture due to complaints from people trying to drive orthos.


 

 Sorry, I meant to say I got the Leckerton with .12db. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Defiant00

erieg said:


> I have a quick question, I am on the fence beween the UHA-6S MKII and the Matrix Mini-Portable. I use HD650s and the thing that is holding me back is bass. The matrix review on Headphonia says that the bass is deep and powerful. But my google skills are failing me and I can't seem to find a review pairing the UHA with HD650s.
> 
> My dilemma is that I would rather support a US company (nothing against other countries but our economy needs help) but I really don't want to take the chance of buying a portable amp that is top heavy.




UHA-6S.MKII with 209 is quite clean and neutral. I personally hate sibilance and spiky treble and I haven't noticed any exaggerated treble. From my understanding the 8610s have slightly less treble than the 209, so that might be an even better way to go for you. FYI while I don't have HD650s, I did try it with all my current cans and also LCD-2s, which should be a good indicator of how it'd behave with the HD650s.


----------



## jhelsas

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> UHA-6S.MKII with 209 is quite clean and neutral. I personally hate sibilance and spiky treble and I haven't noticed any exaggerated treble. From my understanding the 8610s have slightly less treble than the 209, so that might be an even better way to go for you. FYI while I don't have HD650s, I did try it with all my current cans and also LCD-2s, which should be a good indicator of how it'd behave with the HD650s.


 

  The UHA-6S mkii have enough juice for the LCD2?
   
  That would be unexpected I belive?
   
  (well, it drives well enough my mad dogs, so maybe not so dificult to be true.)


----------



## ardgedee

The LCD-2 does not need crazy amounts of power unless you plan to use them as desktop speakers.


----------



## Defiant00

jhelsas said:


> The UHA-6S mkii have enough juice for the LCD2?
> 
> That would be unexpected I belive?
> 
> (well, it drives well enough my mad dogs, so maybe not so dificult to be true.)




With the usual disclaimer of to my ears and preferred listening level, yes, it did to me. On high gain it was at a good level around 9 o'clock when using the UHA-6S.MKII as both an amp and DAC.


----------



## Shini44

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> With the usual disclaimer of to my ears and preferred listening level, yes, it did to me. On high gain it was at a good level around 9 o'clock when using the UHA-6S.MKII as both an amp and DAC.


 
  i am sure you have a good DAC right? because this DAC's quality  is quite poor man  yet the amp is really really good <3


----------



## FlySweep

> Originally Posted by *Shini44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i am sure you have a good DAC right? *because this DAC's quality  is quite poor man*  yet the amp is really really good <3


 
  IME.. no it isn't "quite poor."  If it is poor, how so & compared to what?


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





shini44 said:


> i am sure you have a good DAC right? because this DAC's quality  is quite poor man  yet the amp is really really good <3


 

 I disagree with this. I am more than satisfied with the DAC-portion at this pricepoint.


----------



## Shini44

Quote: 





bleak said:


> I disagree with this. I am more than satisfied with the DAC-portion at this pricepoint.


 
   
  Try DAC port LX with this amp for 5 hours and then go back to the stock DAC.....or maybe read the whole thread cause me and other people where testing this DAC even against ASUS Xonar....
   
  first time seeing someone who is happy with a bottle nick* but your happy with it then np mate  enjoy ^^ *


----------



## shotgunshane

The parrots are out in full form. This dac has also been compared favorably by several (in another forum) to being just shy of odac performance. Speaking in hyperbole and exaggeration of a blanket "poor" dac are of no use to those trying to learn about this product and needlessly scares many away. Most in this thread are happy with the full unit performance. No one is saying you can't find better but the repeated bashing, as an after thought, bottle neck and other poor descriptors are tiring embellishments. If you prefer the dacport lx, then by all means state your preference, give your comparisons to help give prospective buyers alternatives and upgrades to consider. For me, I've compared it to the VentureCraft DD and Astell & Kern dac in the AK100. I'm quite satisfied, for the money and the size, with my 'bottle neck' and consider the UHA-6s one of the best performing bang for buck dac/amp combos on the market. I know Leckerton has plans for some new products sometime in 2013 and am looking forward to hopefully hearing more about them soon.


----------



## Currawong

I was tempted to post here that I like the performance of the DAC in the Dragonfly a lot more than what is in the Leckerton, but then the combo adds up to close to double the price of the Leckerton...
   
  I think we are spoilt when it comes to DACs now as the newer USB receivers and all-in-one chips are much better than before.


----------



## shotgunshane

Since I can't use the Leckerton dac with an iDevice (easily and cheaply), I'm looking forward to the iDevice friendly Hummingbird version of the Dragonfly (rumored late 2013). It will double the price of the combo but basically maintain the portable, smaller footprint.


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> The parrots are out in full form. This dac has also been compared favorably by several (in another forum) to being just shy of odac performance. Speaking in hyperbole and exaggeration of a blanket "poor" dac are of no use to those trying to learn about this product and needlessly scares many away. Most in this thread are happy with the full unit performance. No one is saying you can't find better but the repeated bashing, as an after thought, bottle neck and other poor descriptors are tiring embellishments. If you prefer the dacport lx, then by all means state your preference, give your comparisons to help give prospective buyers alternatives and upgrades to consider. For me, I've compared it to the VentureCraft DD and Astell & Kern dac in the AK100. I'm quite satisfied, for the money and the size, with my 'bottle neck' and consider the UHA-6s one of the best performing bang for buck dac/amp combos on the market. I know Leckerton has plans for some new products sometime in 2013 and am looking forward to hopefully hearing more about them soon.


 

 Nicely written, just how I feel about this.


----------



## Shini44

We are all here because the AMP section rocks >=P MKII is so sexy and sound super!! most of the IEMs even SE535 are dead silent on it <3


----------



## Defiant00

I was previously using a Bifrost, but sold it before getting my UHA-6S.MKII. Honestly though, I just don't hear big differences between DACs; I'm sure if I had the two side by side I could hear a difference, but the Leckerton still sounds good to me.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





shini44 said:


> We are all here because the AMP section rocks >=P MKII is so sexy and sound super!! most of the IEMs even SE535 are dead silent on it <3


 

 So you bought the UHA6 again? lol . I'm glad you like the DACport LX/UHA6 MKII combo. They were extremely good on my desktop for sensitive IEMs. Even hearing about the lower gain model of the UHA6 has sparked my interest again....


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> I was previously using a Bifrost, but sold it before getting my UHA-6S.MKII. Honestly though, I just don't hear big differences between DACs; I'm sure if I had the two side by side I could hear a difference, but the Leckerton still sounds good to me.


 

 The difference I hear between the DACport LX and the internal one on the UHA6 MKII is very noticeable. Enough so to leave me disappointed so in that a complete downgrade. Now if I didn't have better then of course I'd be of a different mindset. I just find the UHA6 MKII full potential comes from pairing its amp section with a better DAC. Now that may not be feasible for everyone's needs. But I used it on my desktop and not so much on the go.


----------



## ardgedee

I don't think it's unreasonable to expect a dedicated DAC to sound better than a DAC section in a combination amp that costs roughly the same.

The DAC in the Leckerton isn't the best I've heard, but I think the entire package is an excellent one for the price. I have several portable amps above and below the UHA-6's price, but the Leckerton remains my default unit.

On the whole, there's room here for more nuanced consideration of equipment than "great" and "sucks".


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> The parrots are out in full form. This dac has also been compared favorably by several (in another forum) to being just shy of odac performance. Speaking in hyperbole and exaggeration of a blanket "poor" dac are of no use to those trying to learn about this product and needlessly scares many away. Most in this thread are happy with the full unit performance. No one is saying you can't find better but the repeated bashing, as an after thought, bottle neck and other poor descriptors are tiring embellishments. If you prefer the dacport lx, then by all means state your preference, give your comparisons to help give prospective buyers alternatives and upgrades to consider. For me, I've compared it to the VentureCraft DD and Astell & Kern dac in the AK100. I'm quite satisfied, for the money and the size, with my 'bottle neck' and consider the UHA-6s one of the best performing bang for buck dac/amp combos on the market.* I know Leckerton has plans for some new products sometime in 2013 and am looking forward to hopefully hearing more about them soon.*


 
  Fingers crossed Nick comes up with a combo that can swing a knockout punch against the Portaphile/ALO/Ray Samuels amps and DAC's of the portable world. Do I dare even dream it could maybe be iDevice DAC compatible?


----------



## Shini44

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> I was previously using a Bifrost, but sold it before getting my UHA-6S.MKII. Honestly though, I just don't hear big differences between DACs; I'm sure if I had the two side by side I could hear a difference, but the Leckerton still sounds good to me.


 
  i know i know!  anything sound very good tell you hear something better than it!! i am sure you know what does it feels like when you upgrade


----------



## gnarlsagan

Do you guys believe in transparent audio reproduction? For example, once a DAC or amp's specs cross a certain threshold then that particular device can be considered transparent? Or are there audible differences between everything on the market?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





gnarlsagan said:


> Do you guys believe in transparent audio reproduction? For example, once a DAC or amp's specs cross a certain threshold then that particular device can be considered transparent? Or are there audible differences between everything on the market?


 

 Certain gear can be more transparent then other gear. At least that is how I hear things.


----------



## petertang75023

deleted because the content is same as next thread.


----------



## petertang75023

Quote: 





pekingduck said:


> You should be able to use the Leckerton as a DAC with your iPad (but not iPhone/iPod)
> 
> iPad -> Camera Connection Kit  -> USB cable -> Leckerton
> 
> BTW, my silver MKII is on the way.. Yay!


 
you mentioned "camera connection kit". can the item "5 in 1 camera connection kit for ipad 4 and ipad mini (sold in ebay)" used for ipad 4? thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## plakat

For iPad 4 and iPad mini you'll need this cable:
  http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD821ZM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter?fnode=3a
   
  Don't know of any working third party cables...


----------



## Theogenes

Finally finished reading this thread (yes, the whole thing-- OCD is a helluva thing), and I cannot WAIT to get mine!! I also have an Apex Glacier on the way, so I'm looking forward to comparing them. A hearty "Thank you!!" to all the people sharing their experiences with this device. Leckerton sounds like my kind of company and the MK.II sounds like my kind of amp. Can't wait to hear it driving my newly-repaired T5p!!!

Man, I freaking love this hobby


----------



## robm321

Yeah, it's a kick ass amp and company with a decent DAC attached for a reasonable price.


----------



## xcd1947

Somebody does hear it with hd600?


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





xcd1947 said:


> Somebody does hear it with hd600?


 
   
  Not with the HD600 specifically (I sold mine before I got the Leckerton), but from using my other cans with it I'd expect the HD600s to be quite good as well. It certainly has more than enough power for my normal listening levels.


----------



## Bill-P

I just received my UHA-6S Mk.II (w/ OPA209) today...
   
  ...and wow, I couldn't believe what I was hearing. Not only am I picking up details I haven't heard before, but some of my songs are also rendered in a way that I have never heard before. I was afraid the OPA209 op amp choice would take away some smoothness, but... I was wrong. It's super detailed/revealing, and super smooth at the same time. How is this even possible?
   
  The DAC section was okay through USB. Not much better than my MacBook's line-out in my opinions. But through optical, it improved so much that I almost thought they built in two different DACs.
   
  Overall, I'm very satisfied with this purchase.
   
  Thank you all for sharing your impressions. I made the decision to go with the UHA-6S after reading through all of these pages...


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





xcd1947 said:


> Somebody does hear it with hd600?


 
  I had it with the HD600s and it's very good with them IMO. Keeps the neutrality of the 600s and is very smooth


----------



## Impulse

How would the UHA-6S MKII handle low impedance orthos like the HE-500 or Mad Dogs (30-50 ohm, sub-90dB/mW sensitivity)? Particularly in comparison to a cheaper desk amp (like a Magni/O2)...

I'm looking for something semi-portable or at least transportable, the Leckerton would be more portable and I don't mind paying extra for the DAC and versatility (optical input in particular); but I've read lots of conflicting info regarding what I'd need amp-wise.


----------



## Bill-P

According to specs sheet, I'd guess the Leckerton UHA-6S Mk.II may be able to drive the Mad Dogs adequately, but it won't be able to do much with the HE-500, which requires quite a lot of power deliverance in order to deal with more dynamic music.
   
  You may be able to reach listenable volume with the HE-500 for normal music, but then the amp would be strained to its absolute limits just to drive the headphone, and you'll quickly reach clipping point. For the HE-500, I think a desktop amp that can deliver more than 1W into low impedance is better.


----------



## ardgedee

Amplifier output impedance is irrelevant for orthodynamics.


----------



## fzman

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Amplifier output impedance is irrelevant for orthodynamics.


 
  please elaborate.....


----------



## Bill-P

ardgedee said:


> Amplifier output impedance is irrelevant for orthodynamics.


 

   
  That may be true (especially since the UHA-6S has <1Ohm output impedance). But I was referring to power deliverance. This is from the specifications:


 30 mW into 16 ohms
 55 mW into 32 ohms
 110 mW into 100 ohms
 55 mW into 300 ohms
 
   
  So it seems to me like the Leckerton UHA-6S Mk.II has a limit to how much current it can deliver to low-impedance loads.
   
  This won't be a problem for IEMs that have low impedance and high sensitivity, but for orthodynamic headphones that have both low impedance and low sensitivity, it's a problem.


----------



## ardgedee

This is a good discussion of driving orthos, and so is this one.
   
  The summary:
  Dynamic driver impedance fluctuates with frequency.
  Orthodynamic driver impedance does not, and there's nothing needing damping.
  Amplifier output impedance isn't a big deal when driving orthos, and high current can do wonders for them.
   
  This does not necessarily apply in the same way to other types of drivers: Dynamic, balanced armature, and so on. Each has their own idiosyncrasies, and some are far more likely to benefit from high damping factors.


----------



## Questhate

Don't think anyone was concerned about output impedence of the UHA-6S, but rather current output into low-impedence loads.


----------



## Bill-P

Yeah. Please look at the specifications of the UHA-6S again. It's clear that they are limited in how much current they can deliver into low impedance loads (I'm guessing they're clipped to 40mA based on specifications). Orthos like the HE-500 would need a lot more current than that.
   
  Here's an excellent list of how much power/current/voltage some headphones may need:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/476345/headphone-sensitivity-power-requirements-compared
   
  The HE-5 stands right at the top of the list. 120dB may sound like overkill, but it may come in handy for quiet music/sources. Also having no headroom to drive the headphone can be bad.


----------



## Tenormech

FWIW, the HE-500/Leckerton pairing got a brief mention in the Innerfidelity review:
   
  http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/leckerton-uha-6s-mkii-portable-headphone-amplifier-page-2


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> That may be true (especially since the UHA-6S has <1Ohm output impedance). But I was referring to power deliverance.


 
   
  Sorry, I misread your original question and then posted my longer response before I saw your second post.
   
   


bill-p said:


> Yeah. Please look at the specifications of the UHA-6S again. It's clear that they are limited in how much current they can deliver into low impedance loads (I'm guessing they're clipped to 40mA based on specifications). Orthos like the HE-500 would need a lot more current than that.


 
   
  "Benefit from" is probably a better way to phrase it than "need". I think the demands of orthos tends to be overstated -- the best ones definitely benefit from top-quality sources, but it's rare that their sound deteriorates drastically out of lesser systems.
   
  I ought to try the HE-6 on my UHA-6 and see how it sounds.


----------



## Bill-P

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> "Benefit from" is probably a better way to phrase it than "need". I think the demands of orthos tends to be overstated -- the best ones definitely benefit from top-quality sources, but it's rare that their sound deteriorates drastically out of lesser systems.
> 
> I ought to try the HE-6 on my UHA-6 and see how it sounds.


 
   
  Yeah, you're right. I overemphasized the "need" for more power.
   
  It's true that when it reaches above 100dB, it shouldn't matter that much. And if my calculations are right, the UHA-6S can definitely deliver at least 100dB into the HE-500.
   
  And the same thing seems to be true for the HE-6 as well.


----------



## Bill-P

By the way, here's how I'm feeding the optical input of the UHA-6S from my Galaxy S3.
   

   
   

   
  And I'm still amazed at how much I am extracting out of Pandora's 128kbps music!
   
  The amp is pretty brutal to low quality stuffs, but the DAC is equally good at masking those low quality stuffs away. It's okay out of USB, but I think optical (and maybe coaxial) is how this DAC should be used.
   
  Also for those who are interested: I tried to replace the OPA209 with the OPA627 yesterday, and immediately put the OPA209 back in. The OPA627 sounded more laid back, and smoother, but it wasn't a match for the OPA209. To my ears (through the Audio Technica ES10), the OPA209 is just cleaner, clearer, and much more lively. It wasn't that the OPA627 lacked treble, or that the OPA209 boosted treble. It just seemed like the OPA209 removed bloat in frequencies that the OPA627 tried to accentuate for a fuller sound. Maybe the OPA627 is more suitable for thinner-sounding headphones, but I think the OPA209 suits me more.
   
  What surprised me was how similar the two were. The OPA209 had inherited the bass control, the midrange body, and the smooth treble, along with the spacious soundstage of the OPA627. I thought the OPA627 was my favorite op-amp, but now I know better...


----------



## Impulse

tenormech said:


> FWIW, the HE-500/Leckerton pairing got a brief mention in the Innerfidelity review:
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/leckerton-uha-6s-mkii-portable-headphone-amplifier-page-2




Yeah I'd seen that, and I generally find his reviews to be pretty objective... Tough he was also a bit vague and didn't really compare it to other amps either. I've also seen several posters that seem to be happy with the MD/UHA-6S pairing.

It's all rather confusing tbh, guess I need to do more reading about orthos... Not sure I understand their current requirements (or how to extrapolate that from the typical voltage specs).


----------



## Tenormech

That's a really intriguing setup, Bill-P. After your previous post about optical I went out and bought an optical cable to work with my iMac, and while I haven't plugged the USB back in yet for comparison, I think this is the best sound I've heard from my rig. It's definitely fuller bodied than using the line out from my iPhone, but it keeps the vocals and mids where I like them. I find with the USB I get more body in the sound, but sometimes I have to turn up the volume more than I like to get the vocal presence I want. I also feel so far that the optical feed gives more definition to the bass and low percussion.
   
  Your setup suggests that a USB digital converted to optical is better than the USB implementation built into the Leckerton. Interesting, and it looks like a more affordable and portable rig than adding a CLAS to my collection. Why does everything I own have to be made by Apple?


----------



## DigitalFreak

Just so everyone knows, I'm currently listening to a vintage 600 ohm K240 Sextette using my CLAS-db and my Leckerton and although I have the gain on high and the volume knob at around 3 o clock the headphones are really sounding good. A little more headroom would be nice but the Leckerton does have enough power to drive power hungry cans.


----------



## Kendoji

FWIW I was using my Leckerton with my HE-500 a lot before I got my Violectric stack and it sounded great.


----------



## fzman

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> This is a good discussion of driving orthos, and so is this one.
> 
> The summary:
> Dynamic driver impedance fluctuates with frequency.
> ...


 
  True, planar magnetics are usually purely resistive loads, but that does not mean they don't benefit from an amp that has an output impedence much lower than their own resistance/impedence, that produces enough current to drive them well, and that can handle their back-emf.


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





kendoji said:


> FWIW I was using my Leckerton with my HE-500 a lot before I got my Violectric stack and it sounded great.


 

 Same. I have tried it both HE-500 and Mad Dogs and they sound great on high gain. I usually use them with both Mad Dog and 1964 V3 (ciem), and they work great with both. This dac/amp is a really great allrounder.


----------



## Bill-P

Quote: 





tenormech said:


> That's a really intriguing setup, Bill-P. After your previous post about optical I went out and bought an optical cable to work with my iMac, and while I haven't plugged the USB back in yet for comparison, I think this is the best sound I've heard from my rig. It's definitely fuller bodied than using the line out from my iPhone, but it keeps the vocals and mids where I like them. I find with the USB I get more body in the sound, but sometimes I have to turn up the volume more than I like to get the vocal presence I want. I also feel so far that the optical feed gives more definition to the bass and low percussion.
> 
> Your setup suggests that a USB digital converted to optical is better than the USB implementation built into the Leckerton. Interesting, and it looks like a more affordable and portable rig than adding a CLAS to my collection. Why does everything I own have to be made by Apple?


 
   
  Yeah, I get more definition out of the optical connection as well. Through USB, there seems to be some sort of haze to the sound, and I also lose the ability to upscale in Audirvana when I use the UHA-6S with my MacBook.


----------



## Hiyono

My friend and I also noticed this. When we use the optical with ibasso dx100 vs USB w/ iPad mini CCK. The optical sounds a bit better.


----------



## vrln

Haven´t seen this posted here yet: amplifier section RMAA measurements using a low impedance IEM: http://www.markuskraus.com/RMAA/uha6smkii/iphone4.htm (tests done by some guy from the German hifi-forum.de)
   
  Measures very good straight out of an iPhone using LOD. Looks like a nice product! I´m willing to assume the DAC part is good too


----------



## zowki

I have one question before making the decision to buy a UHA-6S MKII.

Can I use the UHA-6S MKII headphone output as a line out for other amps? I want to connect it to my speaker amp but I'm worried that the sound quality will be degraded from double amping.


----------



## jhelsas

I don't realy know. The 6S mkii is very clean, and leckerton claims that it can be used as a preamp (like you are trying to do), but I haven't tried it.
   
  I can try if you wan't and see what happens.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





zowki said:


> I have one question before making the decision to buy a UHA-6S MKII.
> 
> Can I use the UHA-6S MKII headphone output as a line out for other amps? I want to connect it to my speaker amp but I'm worried that the sound quality will be degraded from double amping.


 
   
  The Leckerton is clean enough that yes, you shouldn't have any problem doing this (although as with other responses, I haven't actually tried it).


----------



## Shini44

should i connect this amp (to the PC) with USB or Optical? or both are the same?


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





shini44 said:


> should i connect this amp (to the PC) with USB or Optical? or both are the same?


 
   
  Use optical if you can, as it is better than USB in this specific case. Not to say that USB is bad, but it is purposefully limited to ensure better support for portable devices like iPads.


----------



## Ari33

Quote: 





shini44 said:


> should i connect this amp (to the PC) with USB or Optical? or both are the same?


 
  Optical should be slightly better.. see post 1409


----------



## Shini44

*"But through optical, it improved so much that I almost thought they built in two different DACs."*
  
  thanks Bill-P
  
 and i was using it as usb all the time XD just bought this amp again! going back to IEM/CIEM they are better than the full size cans when it comes to the leakage which i really hate, specially with open drivers.....


----------



## Shini44

four days passed since i ordered...they are slower than usual why? the package should been out already ><;


----------



## ilushin

I ordered it on 17th.
  It arrives UK Custom today, should receive it tomorrow.
  I can't wait for trying it out!!


----------



## Shini44

mine will be shipped tomorrow.


----------



## zowki

Received my UHA-6S MKII (OPA209) today. I'm very pleased with the sound. Its not very loud, high gain isn't as loud as low gain on O2 but its enough for my Paradox headphones. The DAC section is very good (using USB), nearly indistinguishable between the ODAC.

Edit:
Where can I buy the AD8610ARZ opamp?


----------



## Impulse

Enough for your Paradox huh? That's interesting, how far do you have to turn the volume up and have you compared it against any other amp? I only ask because I was very interested in the UHA-6S at one point for use with a pair of Mad Dogs but a few people steered me away from it (mostly saying it'd be listenable but not optimal).


----------



## zowki

impulse said:


> Enough for your Paradox huh? That's interesting, how far do you have to turn the volume up and have you compared it against any other amp? I only ask because I was very interested in the UHA-6S at one point for use with a pair of Mad Dogs but a few people steered me away from it (mostly saying it'd be listenable but not optimal).




I agree that it is not optimal but it suits 90% of my needs. I prefer using the O2/ODAC with my Paradox. It has more volume headroom for recordings with high dynamic range and movies. I sometimes use EQ and DPSs like Isone Pro; the UHA-6S doesn't have enough volume for this purpose while the O2/ODAC provides more than enough volume even on low gain.

My UHA-6S volume pot is at 12 o'clock on high gain when listening to mainstream recordings. When listening to high dynamic range recordings (Eg: Hotel California by Eagles from HDtracks, ) or watching movies the volume pot varies between 2 o'clock to almost maximum volume. For comparison I rarely ever turn the volume past half on the O2/ODAC on low gain.


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





impulse said:


> Enough for your Paradox huh? That's interesting, how far do you have to turn the volume up and have you compared it against any other amp? I only ask because I was very interested in the UHA-6S at one point for use with a pair of Mad Dogs but a few people steered me away from it (mostly saying it'd be listenable but not optimal).


 

 I use them with Mad Dogs right now. I would say that O2/ODAC drive them better, but they sound mighty fine out of the leckerton as well!


----------



## Bill-P

Quote: 





impulse said:


> Enough for your Paradox huh? That's interesting, how far do you have to turn the volume up and have you compared it against any other amp? I only ask because I was very interested in the UHA-6S at one point for use with a pair of Mad Dogs but a few people steered me away from it (mostly saying it'd be listenable but not optimal).


 
   
  Taking a look at the specs, the Leckerton UHA-6S seems like it has a limit on how much current it can deliver into low impedance load, so I wouldn't be surprised that it's lacking current when driving the Mad Dogs.
   
  The O2 has ample of current from specs (613mW into 33 Ohm vs 55mW into 32 Ohm on the UHA-6S), so I don't doubt that it can push the Mad Dogs with ease. In fact, I'd say go O2 for the Mad Dogs since it has more headroom in case you want to use EQ or DSP.
   
  Maybe that's why people have been saying the UHA-6S would be okay but not optimal?


----------



## rbf1138

Can anyone offer a comparison between this and the Audioquest Dragonfly or the DACport LX?


----------



## robm321

I've heard the dragonfly, and its a nice sounding USB STICK. But I felt it paled in comparison to the Leckerton.

I haven't heard the DACport.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> I've heard the dragonfly, and its a nice sounding USB STICK. But I felt it paled in comparison to the Leckerton.
> 
> I haven't heard the DACport.


 

 Well if you feel that way then I'd say the same regarding the dragonfly. As I felt the Leckertons DAC paled in comparison to the DACport LX.


----------



## zowki

The charge LED (back LED) on my UHA-6S.MKII stays on even after I unplug the USB cable. I have to flip the charge switch off in order to turn the LED off. Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





zowki said:


> The charge LED (back LED) on my UHA-6S.MKII stays on even after I unplug the USB cable. I have to flip the charge switch off in order to turn the LED off. Does anyone else experience this?


 
   
  Mine does not do this (I just tried it to make sure).


----------



## robm321

No issues with that here. Mine turns off when unplugged


----------



## thegrobe

x3..nope


----------



## DigitalFreak

x4


----------



## jhelsas

Quote: 





zowki said:


> The charge LED (back LED) on my UHA-6S.MKII stays on even after I unplug the USB cable. I have to flip the charge switch off in order to turn the LED off. Does anyone else experience this?


 
   
  Mine does,
   
  I thought it was normal, but aparently isn't
   
  still, nothing seems to be malfunctioning, and I'm enjoying it a lot


----------



## ardgedee

You should contact Nick to ask about it.


----------



## Bill-P

I've noticed that mine also does that.
   
  Maybe it's a problem with a recent batch?


----------



## supra1988t

Anybody know of any other micro usb to micro usb otg cables besides this one?  http://hakshop.myshopify.com/products/micro-to-micro-otg
   
  I am trying to connect my UHA-6s MKII to my Galaxy S3 while trying to stay as low profile as possible.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## Impulse

No clue but I just ordered that one, heh, I had a right angled micro to female full-size... This will come I'm handy for reading directly off my Clip etc tho, thanks for the link. I guess a right angle to left angle micro/micro would be ideal for you tho (so the cable doesn't stick out of either device). Could try one of the $1 right angle micro to females on Amazon plus a right angled male to micro adapter too.


----------



## supra1988t

Thanks, I'll look into those. Seems to me that a market is growing for cables like these and hopefully we'll have more options besides TTVJs $120 piece soon.


----------



## Impulse

Yeah it's a pain to search for these cables, OTG cables themselves aren't very common but then the specifics are a pain to look for since everyone names them differently (right angle, 90 deg. angle, etc) and terms like 1'/1ft just get lost in a search... That's why I suggested one of the more common OTG cables out there (the right angled micro to full size USB female) and just using an adapter at the end for another angle or male connector.


----------



## supra1988t

I found some "up" angled cables here and they accept paypal: http://www.angledcables.com/a-to-micro-b.html


----------



## Impulse

None of those are OTG tho, but I guess at 5 inches they're short enough that you could daisy chain one of those with one of the cheap micro-to-female-A OTG cables on Amazon... It'd be less bulky than having any sort of single adapter at the end.

Startech sells a bunch of similar right/left angle micro to A cables on Amazon, they're probably cheaper unless you're looking for up/down specifically (why tho? wouldn't left/right keep the cables running along the edge of the S3/UHA-6S and thus a slimmer overall profile?)

The Startech ones look almost too thin, but I've been using a short one for a portable battery pack and longer one in my car for a few months now and they're both intact. The connector's about as slim as it gets.


----------



## JakeJack_2008

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> True *the LX is intended to be used as a pure DAC *and due to this it lacks the volume control. The benefit of this though is it is more transparent than the DACport (*it's cleaner and sounds better*). Using the UHA6 MKII to attenuate the volume is not an issue and you get the benefit of better sound quality. Of course this is limited to transportable opposed to using it on your phone lol.
> 
> I don't think the Leckerton is gonna compare at all to the HifiM8. Especially not with the DAC section. The amp section would stand a better chance for sure. I already know CEntrance has some serious gear and in terms of money to performance they are a great value IMO.
> 
> Well honestly I didn't mean that comment to be an insult to Nick. But it is what it is. It's a great feature that does add value to the unit I agree. But *it is the Achilles heel of this unit in that you won't use the full potential of this amp with it's included DAC*. *The amp IMO is amazing*. *The DAC not so much*. *Pair it with a really good dedicated DAC and you have some serious sound.*


 
   
  This is  _the _post - _if it's reliable _- I've been  waiting for. Thanx.
   
  Would a pairing of  the UHA6 MKII's amplifier with the ODAC sound _amazing_?
  amazing UHA6 MKII's amplifier + amazing ODAC ===> amazing ? synergy ===> amazing ? sound
   
   
  Here's my little story.
  Recently I bought from JDS Labs the ODAC and O2 as two separates 
  (to have the _line out _of the ODAC).
  I am using my Beyerdynamic *DT 880 *(*250 Ohm*; 2005 Edition)
  and sometimes Sennheiser HD 595.
  I am _very happy _with my transportable setup: 
  modern laptop ---> ODAC ---> O2 --> DT 880
   
   
   
  But,  I'd like to be more adventurous and explore more.
  Therefore  I'm considering portable (or transportable): UHA-6S MKII, CEntrace* LX*, DragonFly, iBasso D12, ... the JDS Labs *C5*, ..
  (only under $300 combos and standalone units under $200).
  From what I've read the  UHA-6S MKII combo is not the best choice _DAC_-wise.
  By the same token, the Dragonfly combo is not a good choice _amp_-wise.
   
  Any suggestions or comments?


----------



## drm870

^ Well, it looks like the DAC is a lot better through S/PDIF than through USB, so if you want to rig something up like Bill-P did that might be an option. (I'm banking on that myself, as I've sold my FiiO E17 and have a this Leckerton one on the way.) I haven't heard either it or the Dragonfly, though, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Bill-P

DAC aside...
   
  IMO, the amp section doesn't look like it has enough voltage for DT880 250 Ohm. It can only push about 55mW into 300 Ohm, while the DT880 250 Ohm has a headroom of up to 100mW.
   
  It's generally a good idea to keep a bit of headroom with the amplifier since you never know if you'll run into a quiet source.
   
  I have heard the UHA-6S Mk.II clipping, and... it ain't pretty.
   
  But if you had something else that's easier to drive, the UHA-6S Mk.II is the ideal choice.


----------



## JakeJack_2008

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> DAC aside...
> 
> IMO, the amp section doesn't look like it has enough voltage for DT880 250 Ohm. It can only push about 55mW into 300 Ohm, while the *DT880 250 Ohm has a headroom of up to 100mW*.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanx. So, it looks like there's _no _'optimal' DAC/Amp _combo _(under $300) to use with a laptop and the DT 880 (250 Ohm).
  Therefore, perhaps I should look into the  DACport *LX for *$249 (new).
  (I don't think that I should even consider  any  $200-_demo _units. Would You?)
  And later,  the *C5 *or some other headphone amp  under $200. Although, someone mentioned on this site that the C5
  might  _not be _ a good match for the DT 880 (250 Ohm). Something to do with the sensitivity of the DT 800.
   
  I shall see.


----------



## Bill-P

Yeah. Some people would disagree, but I personally don't think the Beyer 250 Ohm models and above have enough sensitivity for portable amps/DACs to drive comfortably. You can probably drive them to loud enough, but then they'll clip, and clipping can cause irreversible damage to the drivers of the headphones.
   
  So... avoid C5, UHA-6S, etc... if you're going down that road.
   
  If you need a transportable amp that badly, I think O2 is a decent choice. Though even O2 may not be ideal depending on your source (it clips with sources that output >2.1Vrms).


----------



## JakeJack_2008

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> Yeah. Some people would disagree, but I personally don't think the Beyer 250 Ohm models and above have enough sensitivity for portable amps/DACs to drive comfortably. You can probably drive them to loud enough, but then they'll clip, and clipping can cause irreversible damage to the drivers of the headphones.
> 
> So... avoid C5, UHA-6S, etc... if you're going down that road.
> 
> If you need a transportable amp that badly, I think O2 is a decent choice. Though even O2 may not be ideal depending on your source (it *clips *with sources that output >2.1Vrms).


 
  Yes, you know it all. I think that the ODAC outputs 2Vrms.
   
  There are many posts  about the ODAC/O2 vs. *gain *vs. *clipping *starting here:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/616331/o2-amp-odac/990#post_9182544 
   
  (O2 AMP + ODAC - Page 67)
   
  Very interesting stuff was posted there which I could not follow because I am neither a DIY'er nor an engineer.
   
  I use only the _unity gain _with my ODAC and O2.


----------



## jhelsas

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> DAC aside...
> 
> IMO, the amp section doesn't look like it has enough voltage for DT880 250 Ohm. It can only push about 55mW into 300 Ohm, while the DT880 250 Ohm has a headroom of up to 100mW.
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's true,
   
  Still, if you don't usually hears at higher volumes, it's acceptable. I have the combination above mentioned, and I feel happy enough for most tracks and even with quiet tracks and tracks with high dynamic range, the leckerton don't get shy.
   
  Even so, there is no denying that the leckerton shines with IEMs and easier to drive headphones, but I personaly don't have any problem with it driving the mad dog nor with the DT880. But this is my personal experience. (also, I haven't heard any clipping).


----------



## JakeJack_2008

Here are the relevant posts in the thread "JDS Labs C5 portable ..."
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/647838/jds-labs-c5-portable-amplifier-appreciation-discussion-thread-check-1st-post-for-review/720#post_9297605
   
  and
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/647838/jds-labs-c5-portable-amplifier-appreciation-discussion-thread-check-1st-post-for-review/720#post_9297650
   
   
  and
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/647838/jds-labs-c5-portable-amplifier-appreciation-discussion-thread-check-1st-post-for-review/720#post_9297718
   
   
  Quote: 





> If I remember correctly, John's calculations assumed a sensitivity of >100 dB. The DT880/250 is less efficient at 96 dB. And from what I understood, the sensitivity plays a major role in the amp's ability to perform with a particular pair of headphones. From what I've read in this thread, the HD800, although having a higher impedance of 300 ohms, has a higher sensitivity of >100 dB.
> 
> So, this *sensitivity* issue is what has me worried about the capability of this amp to perform well with the DT880/250. It would be great if someone who has experience with the combo can chime in.


 
   
   
  Any comments? Is the _sensitivity _of the DT 880s an issue with the UHA-6S MKII as well?


----------



## Bill-P

The short answer is yes...
   
  I honestly think the 250 Ohm Beyers are harder to drive than people take them for. You can probably get them to listenable volume with the UHA-6S Mk.II or C5 for a number of sources, but I think you should get something with more headroom in order to prevent clipping, and also to counter sources that have lower volume or higher dynamic range (movies are typical).
   
  Sensitivity is also the reason why orthodynamic headphones like the HE-400, HE-500, LCD-2, etc... are so hard to drive even though they have low impedance.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





jakejack_2008 said:


> This is  _the _post - _if it's reliable _- I've been  waiting for. Thanx.
> 
> Would a pairing of  the UHA6 MKII's amplifier with the ODAC sound _amazing_?
> amazing UHA6 MKII's amplifier + amazing ODAC ===> amazing ? synergy ===> amazing ? sound
> ...


 
   
  Well according to Shotgunshane (TMK) the ODAC is no better than the DAC inside of the UHA6 MKII. Personally I don't find the UHA6 MKII DAC to be comparable to the DACport LX at all. So in that I'd say no. I use to pair the UHA6 MKII amp section with the DACports LX and that brought the best results in terms of sound quality. If you are just after portability the UHA6 MKII is hard to beat in an all in one package.


----------



## shotgunshane

lee730 said:


> Well according to Shotgunshane (TMK) the ODAC is no better than the DAC inside of the UHA6 MKII. Personally I don't find the UHA6 MKII DAC to be comparable to the DACport LX at all. So in that I'd say no. I use to pair the UHA6 MKII amp section with the DACports LX and that brought the best results in terms of sound quality. If you are just after portability the UHA6 MKII is hard to beat in an all in one package.




Just to clarify, I haven't heard the odac. I was referring to what owners of both have told me and whose ears I typically agree with. 

I'm still content with the UHA-6 dac for use with my MBP.


----------



## Bill-P

Well, then I can chime in for that then.
   
  I have heard the ODAC (precisely at the recent SF Bay Area Meet) with the O2 in a combo, and... I don't think it's anything special over the DAC of the UHA-6S Mk.II. Though that's not comparing them side-by-side so please take it with a grain of salt.
   
  I can tell for sure that the ODAC is nothing special over the DAC of my MacBook Pro, though. They're too similar for me to really say the ODAC is worth the extra cash.
   
  And the DAC in the UHA-6S Mk.II is also similar to my MacBook Pro, so... go with equivalency or what have you. (both use Cirrus Logic DAC chips, so I guess that's why)
   
  But I'd agree that the DAC section of the UHA-6S Mk.II is still not a very good one even for the price. I have a Fiio D3 (the original with Wolfson chip) that I think sounds better for certain types of music.
   
  I guess it just depends.


----------



## robm321

I think the main reason the DAC on the Leckerman gets a bum wrap is the chip it uses. The Wolfson is warmer sounding, while the Cyrrus Logic is known to sound more analytical, less musical. I also prefer my Imod (Wolfson) over the UHA, but I appreciate the unique sound I get with the UHA. 
   
  Going optical or digital improves the sound very noticeably as well. I don't think the DAC is badly implemented at all, I just think that chip is an acquired taste. Also, the USB is probably used by most and it isn't optimal, mainly there for convenience IME. I just wish someone would come out with a portable and practical DAP with digital out.


----------



## shotgunshane

In my experience, I think the UHA-6 combo sounds significantly better than my whipmod/amp (both UHA-6 and Arrow 4g) combo I had and certainly sounds more enjoyable than the onboard sound of the MBP.  Different strokes I suppose.


----------



## JakeJack_2008

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> Yeah. Some people would disagree, but I personally don't think the Beyer 250 Ohm models and above have enough sensitivity for portable amps/DACs to drive comfortably. You can probably drive them to loud enough, but then they'll clip, and clipping can cause irreversible damage to the drivers of the headphones.
> 
> So... avoid C5, UHA-6S, etc... if you're going down that road.
> 
> If you need a transportable amp that badly, I think O2 is a decent choice. Though even O2 may not be ideal depending on your source (it clips with sources that output >2.1Vrms).


 
  Here we go again: The Meridian Explorer and the DT 880 (250 Ohm)
  How about this:
   
  Quote: 





> The Meridian Explorer's LINE OUT is about 30% more powerful than the ODAC's output.


 
   
  See NEWS: Meridian Releases The Explorer Pocket-Sized USB DAC - Page 20
http://www.head-fi.org/t/650680/news-meridian-releases-the-explorer-pocket-sized-usb-dac/285#post_9191475
   
  So, the Explorer should be my next USB DAC (with headphone amp included).
  Obviously, I'll keep the ODAC and O2. - I love them.


----------



## Bill-P

The Meridian Explorer has a flaw in that its output impedance is significantly higher than most other sources. It's clear that it was intended as a DAC first and a headphone amp second. So I wouldn't bet on it.
   
  If you plan to use it as a DAC feeding the O2, then I'm more than certain the O2 will clip, because the design of the O2 makes it so that it clips with sources that output more than 2.1Vrms, and AFAIK, the ODAC is already pushing out 2.0Vrms.
   
  Honestly, I think you are better off going with a desktop amp with the DT880 250 if the ODAC/O2 combo doesn't satisfy. You can get a pretty decent amp at $200. Or alternatively, I guess you may also want to check out the Schiit Magni and Modi combo...


----------



## Impulse

They actually lowered the output impedance on later revs of the Meridian btw, although it's still somewhat high (5 ohm), but it beats the hell out of the 50 ohm output impedance initial batches had... I'm not arguing for it, just saying that one thing in particular wouldn't be an issue anymore with 250 ohm headphones. M&M stack's probably the better value regardless, if portability isn't a big concern.


----------



## JakeJack_2008

Quote: 





impulse said:


> They actually lowered the output impedance on later revs of the Meridian btw, although it's still somewhat high (5 ohm), but it beats the hell out of the 50 ohm output impedance initial batches had... I'm not arguing for it, just saying that one thing in particular wouldn't be an issue anymore with 250 ohm headphones. M&M stack's probably the better value regardless, if portability isn't a big concern.


 
  First of all, thanx to Bill-P and to You.
   
  I have read the above mentioned thead about The Meridian Explorer only through  post #312.
  Back then, everyone was wondering what was the ouput impedance  of the Meridian Explorer. People were contacting the Meridian company. They, at the Meridian, did not know. People were contacting very reputable dealers in NYC, etc. to no avail. No one knew anything. - The output impedance  was _kept secret _from the public. It was not posted on their site with the Explore's specs either!
  Can any sane person believe this?
  Well, not being an engineer, DIY'er nor an audio expert I sensed that the Meridian
wanted to hide
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



the _output impedance _because it was _embarassingly high_.
  Et voila, (for the first time I'm reading in Your post  that)  it was *50 Ohm *.... and they lowered it to *5 Ohm*.
   
  According to the sacred '8 times' rule the DT 880 (250 Ohm) should be extremely  satisfied with the output impedance of 5 Ohm.
  But, as was pointed out above, there are other important specs which should be taken into account, i.e. the sensitivity of the HD 880,
  its power reqirements, ...
   
   
  I am very happy with my ODAC and O2 (as two separates),
  but I wanted to _explore _more for _under $300_.
  So my list has contained: UHA-6S MKII, iBasso D12, Dragonfly, DACport LX (only DAC),
_NFB-16,_ and in the last few days the Meridian Explorer has been added.
  I am considering only _transportable _or portable DAC/Amp combos (with _line-out_) or separates.
  From  what I've read here and on this site the UHA-6S MKII performs better via the optical input.
  My (modern) Toshiba Satellite S-series does not have digital optical out.
  So, I guess UHA-6S MKII   (Also, its DAC is not on par with the ODAC.)
  Because of the new Meridian Explorer, I think that AudioQuest Dragonfly.
  Similarly:  iBasso D12 and NFB-16
  (Paying extra bucks for shipping from China, warranty problems, _poor _quality control,
  and difficulties in communication in English.)
   
   
  So, _perhaps _the winner is the Meridian Explorer and the DACport LX (only DAC) is a runner-up?
   
  We shall see.


----------



## Bill-P

To be fair, high output impedance has some interesting effects on low impedance headphones that may lead to a different sound signature that can please some people. I know from experience that the Meridian Explorer (first edition) did sound pretty good with Mr. Speakers' Mad Dogs.
   
  But that's a completely different headphone... with a completely different tonality than the DT880.
   
  Anyway, you can get optical or coaxial audio output from your laptop by using a USB to SPDIF converter. That's what I used to get optical out of my Galaxy S3.
   
  And personally, since I owned a DT880 600 before, I'd still say that you should get a desktop amp for it if it's superficial for you to get a transportable amp only for the fact that you can carry it around. Some desktop amps are still small and light enough to not be a pain when you need to move, after all. The Schiit M&M stack is one such setups. You wouldn't think so, but the Magni is barely twice the size of the O2, and it's much more powerful.
   
  But hey, it's all up to you.


----------



## JakeJack_2008

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> To be fair, high output impedance has some interesting effects on low impedance headphones that may lead to a different sound signature that can please some people. I know from experience that the Meridian Explorer (first edition) did sound pretty good with Mr. Speakers' Mad Dogs.
> 
> But that's a completely different headphone... with a completely different tonality than the DT880.
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks a lot.
  I've never tried any USB to SPDIFconverter, but I've read on this site that some people use it. I'll read about it.
  The Schiit M&M stack, yeah, there's a lot of talk about it on this site. Many recommendations, including yours.
  I need to take a look at it as well. This is a part of my _exploration_.
   
  We shall see.


----------



## lisztian420

Anyway, you can get optical or coaxial audio output from your laptop by using a USB to SPDIF converter. That's what I used to get optical out of my Galaxy S3.


[/quote]

Any recommendation for a good solid converter?


----------



## Bill-P

Quote: 





lisztian420 said:


> Any recommendation for a good solid converter?


 
   
  Yep. Try this:
  http://www.amazon.com/Turtle-Beach-Advantage-Digital-Adapter/dp/B0036VO4X4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1365126784&sr=8-2&keywords=turtle+beach+amigo
   
  They are dirt cheap (even cheaper than eBay ones), and they come with an optical -> mini converter so you don't have to buy a separate one.


----------



## lisztian420

Thanks that looks good!


----------



## Bill-P

I almost sold my UHA-6S Mk.II! (shame on me, I know)
  Because I thought I might want to try a different amp (Glacier) and see how much better it can get.
   
  But now I don't think I'll ever part with the UHA-6S Mk.II.
   
  I swapped the OPA209 again for the OPA627 today out of curiosity, since I have noticed recently that the OPA209 was becoming more and more strident and harsh. And to my surprise, the OPA627 today no longer sounds dark, muddy or cloudy. It's very smooth, resolving, and it pulls details out just as well as the OPA209 does to my ears, but that strident and harsh feeling of the OPA209 completely goes away! Soundstage has also opened up a lot, and imaging at higher volume is much more distinct. And I also hear an obvious difference between the built-in DAC and my MacBook's DAC.
   
  Is this what amp burn-in feels like? Because I have never heard any portable amp that does this.


----------



## Shini44

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> I almost sold my UHA-6S Mk.II! (shame on me, I know)
> Because I thought I might want to try a different amp (Glacier) and see how much better it can get.
> 
> But now I don't think I'll ever part with the UHA-6S Mk.II.
> ...


 
  i sold my UHA-6S before so i got full sized can but pfft i went back and bought it with CIEM and   i wont change it again XD just bought Dac Port LX so i enjoy to the max ^^


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





shini44 said:


> i sold my UHA-6S before so i got full sized can but pfft i went back and bought it with CIEM and   i wont change it again XD just bought Dac Port LX so i enjoy to the max ^^


 

 I recommend getting a heatsink for the DACport LX. That way it will last a lot longer. It gets really hot and that can wear it out in time. I use a heatsink and its almost cool to the touch now .


----------



## JakeJack_2008

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> I almost sold my UHA-6S Mk.II! (shame on me, I know)
> Because I thought I might want to try a different amp (Glacier) and see how much better it can get.
> 
> But now I don't think I'll ever part with the UHA-6S Mk.II.
> ...


 
  Because of this I am _putting _the UHA-6S _back _on my list.


----------



## JakeJack_2008

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I recommend getting a heatsink for the DACport LX. That way it will last a lot longer. It gets really hot and that can wear it out in time. I use a heatsink and its almost cool to the touch now .


 
  What heatsink?
  My standalone ODAC is _cold _like a _cold _beer.


----------



## Theogenes

I've been waiting on one of these forEVER (as a gift, absolutely nothing to do with Nick), and in the intervening period, I've tried several portable DAC/amp combos, among them the Meier Audio PCSTEP. The sound from the PCSTEP is something like what I imagine the UHA-6S Mk.II to sound like. Has anyone compared the two? Just curious.


----------



## Bill-P

Quote: 





jakejack_2008 said:


> Because of this I am _putting _the UHA-6S _back _on my list.


 
   
  No, seriously, it's a drastic change. I still can't believe what I'm hearing. Even Pandora's horrible digital artifacts (caused by the fact that most of their music are compressed unless you pay) are completely gone. All that's left is just the music, and a fuzzy image instead of an overly digitized one. But the fuzzy image is much better than the digitized one to my ears.
   
  Here, this may demonstrate the point better:
   

   
  The image on the left is how I feel the OPA209 presents the sound, and the right is how the OPA627 presents it.
   
  The left side has good contrast, sharpness, and accuracy, which is very much true to source, but as it's blown up in size, it starts to strain my eyes (ears) and looks unnatural. It just isn't high enough in resolution, and the OPA209 doesn't do anything to increase that resolution.
   
  The right side has a darker, smoother feel, with slightly less contrast, and maybe slightly blurry details (but all of it is still there), but it's easy on my eyes (ears), and it doesn't look bad when blown up in size.


----------



## pekingduck

I remember reading a review saying the UHA6 beat the Stepdance (the bigger brother of the PCStep). Sorry can't remember where...
   
  Quote: 





theogenes said:


> I've been waiting on one of these forEVER (as a gift, absolutely nothing to do with Nick), and in the intervening period, I've tried several portable DAC/amp combos, among them the Meier Audio PCSTEP. The sound from the PCSTEP is something like what I imagine the UHA-6S Mk.II to sound like. Has anyone compared the two? Just curious.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





jakejack_2008 said:


> What heatsink?
> My standalone ODAC is _cold _like a _cold _beer.


 

 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0050MR8CG


----------



## GoldfishX

I'm getting a UHA-6S MKII in a couple days and I have a question. I'm coming from usage of a Digizoid Zo and I was just wondering what I can expect, difference-wise. I realize the Zo is considered more of a bass-booster than a "proper" amp, but I notice a wider soundtage when leaving it on the lowest setting (green) and I sometimes use it for that effect.
   
  The headphones I will be using with it are Futuresonics Atrio (first model...these have survived as my backups for about 3 years now), Brainwavz B2 and TDK BA200 (should be arriving around the same time as the Leckerton). Since all three are fairly distinct (bass monster, analytical, warm and sweet), should I just expect the Leckerton to simply enchance their strong points and basically open things up? I'm especially curious to see what it does to the Atrios (the lowest setting of the Zo works kind of nice on them, with no bass boost).
   
  Thanks!
   
  Edit: Ordered with the standard AD8610 Output.


----------



## lee730

Most definitely. In terms of amping I don't think the Digizoid compares. I ended up returning my unit as it didn't offer me anything over my UHA4 for that matter. Plus the UHA6 is a nice upgrade over the UHA4.


----------



## GoldfishX

Tbh, I was happy with the Zo for a long time and widening the soundstage, but then I tried listening to my players unamped and realized I was actually missing details when it was on. Which wasn't good. It will also be nice to have an amp with proper line-out (the first Zo has no volume control).


----------



## robm321

I'm not sure if its been discussed previously, but does anyone know if there's any mention by the manufacturer about whether or not turning the battery charge switch on while listening through a USB connection diminishes the sound quality?


----------



## supra1988t

Well I've had my UHA-6 MKII for a few weeks but haven't given it much serious listening time.  I got a mini to mini OTG cable and finally got around to using the Leckerton with my GS3 today and the UHA-6 picks up tons of interference.  Its ok when just music is playing but if i use the phone for anything else (which I usually do) it is unbearable.  I am surprised I haven't heard of this issue if its common.  Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## namaiki

Quote: 





supra1988t said:


> Well I've had my UHA-6 MKII for a few weeks but haven't given it much serious listening time.  I got a mini to mini OTG cable and finally got around to using the Leckerton with my GS3 today and the UHA-6 picks up tons of interference.  Its ok when just music is playing but if i use the phone for anything else (which I usually do) it is unbearable.  I am surprised I haven't heard of this issue if its common.  Anyone else have this problem?


 
  Which Op-Amp is in yours? It would seem that the OPA209 particularly can pick up interference.
 
http://www.leckertonaudio.com/2012/11/choosing-output-op-amps/


----------



## Impulse

Would it be entirely the Leckerton's fault if the interference only happens when he's using the phone tho? I guess it makes sense that when the phone's air interface is idle then the Leckerton wouldn't pick up anything... 

Does it also happen if you're doing something on the phone that doesn't involve 3G/4G/wifi? You could try isolating the two somehow (might need a micro USB extension) and then putting a second phone close to the Leckerton to confirm whether it's the latter picking up air noise or something else going on with your phone.

Is that the EU Exynos SGS3 btw or the US S4/Krait SGS3? GSM (EU/AT&T/T-Mobile) or CDMA (VZW/Sprint)? Makes a difference...


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





supra1988t said:


> Well I've had my UHA-6 MKII for a few weeks but haven't given it much serious listening time.  I got a mini to mini OTG cable and finally got around to using the Leckerton with my GS3 today and the UHA-6 picks up tons of interference.  Its ok when just music is playing but if i use the phone for anything else (which I usually do) it is unbearable.  I am surprised I haven't heard of this issue if its common.  Anyone else have this problem?


 
   
  The 209 and 627 pick up transmissions as noise (it's not bad on the 627, but it can't be ignored). I've never had interference problems with the 8610. I suspect this is part of why Nick changed from the 209 back to the 8610 as the stock op-amp in the MkII.
   
  I don't use my mobile phone as a source because I need it for other things; but usually having it within a half-meter or less of the amp is sufficient to pick up something.
   
  If you were to, say, run a long-ish interconnect between phone and amp, and position them on opposite sides of your keyboard, the noise would likely go away, or at least diminish a lot.


----------



## zowki

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> The 209 and 627 pick up transmissions as noise (it's not bad on the 627, but it can't be ignored). I've never had interference problems with the 8610. I suspect this is part of why Nick changed from the 209 back to the 8610 as the stock op-amp in the MkII.
> 
> I don't use my mobile phone as a source because I need it for other things; but usually having it within a half-meter or less of the amp is sufficient to pick up something.
> 
> If you were to, say, run a long-ish interconnect between phone and amp, and position them on opposite sides of your keyboard, the noise would likely go away, or at least diminish a lot.


 

 Where can I read comparisons between the OPA290 and AD8610? I've been thinking switching from OPA209 to AD8610 but I'm worried that there will be a degrade in sound quality.


----------



## burnspbesq

robm321 said:


> I just wish someone would come out with a portable and practical DAP with digital out.




The headphone jack on the AK100 doubles as a TosLink output. The issue is getting a connection. There is a company in Canada, Sysconcept, that does custom optical cables for portable applications, or you can cobble something together using a short cable and a couple of 90 degree adapters.


----------



## robm321

$700 doesn't pass my "practical" criteria, but thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Shini44

foe how long should i charge it? once the power is done for it.


----------



## supra1988t

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> The 209 and 627 pick up transmissions as noise (it's not bad on the 627, but it can't be ignored). I've never had interference problems with the 8610. I suspect this is part of why Nick changed from the 209 back to the 8610 as the stock op-amp in the MkII.
> 
> I don't use my mobile phone as a source because I need it for other things; but usually having it within a half-meter or less of the amp is sufficient to pick up something.
> 
> If you were to, say, run a long-ish interconnect between phone and amp, and position them on opposite sides of your keyboard, the noise would likely go away, or at least diminish a lot.


 

 Thanks guys, I do have the 209.  Looks like I'll have to pick up an 8610.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





shini44 said:


> foe how long should i charge it? once the power is done for it.


 
   
  The light on the back will turn green when it's fully charged (if you're asking about the UHA-6S.MKII).


----------



## Theogenes

Quote: 





supra1988t said:


> Well I've had my UHA-6 MKII for a few weeks but haven't given it much serious listening time.  I got a mini to mini OTG cable and finally got around to using the Leckerton with my GS3 today and the UHA-6 picks up tons of interference.  Its ok when just music is playing but if i use the phone for anything else (which I usually do) it is unbearable.  I am surprised I haven't heard of this issue if its common.  Anyone else have this problem?


 
   
  I don't have the Leckerton yet, but I have several other portable units (iBasso D-Zero, iBasso D6, ODAC/O2, Meier PCSTEP, Apex Glacier) and they ALL have interference issues with cellphones (I'm using a Verizon 4GLTE device). It seems like turning off Bluetooth helps, but it's still there. When I listen while driving long distances (as I did yesterday), I use a retractable USB cable to separate the phone and amp as much as possible, which also helps. 
   
  It seems like this might be at least helped by putting some type of shielding between the phone and the DAC/amp. Has anybody tried this? 
   
  EDIT: this is a company that produces a number of different types of EMI/RFI shielding, and since they allow you to register for free samples, I've signed up and will hopefully be able to test some of these out. The frequencies Verizon uses at the moment are 700/850/1900 MHz, so we'll see if this helps the interference or diminishes reception. Anybody with helpful information here would be appreciated!


----------



## Shini44

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> The light on the back will turn green when it's fully charged (if you're asking about the UHA-6S.MKII).


 
  forgot to mention that i got color blind or what so ever does they call it


----------



## Impulse

If you place a shield around the phone and it reduces interference picked up by the amp them it's obviously gonna impact reception on the phone, and that will drain your battery faster than even using the phone... 'Course you can just shield the amp instead.  Pretty sure I've seen pics of someone that applied shielding to the inside of their Leckerton, might've been on one of the older models.


----------



## supra1988t

theogenes said:


> I don't have the Leckerton yet, but I have several other portable units (iBasso D-Zero, iBasso D6, ODAC/O2, Meier PCSTEP, Apex Glacier) and they ALL have interference issues with cellphones (I'm using a Verizon 4GLTE device). It seems like turning off Bluetooth helps, but it's still there. When I listen while driving long distances (as I did yesterday), I use a retractable USB cable to separate the phone and amp as much as possible, which also helps.
> 
> It seems like this might be at least helped by putting some type of shielding between the phone and the DAC/amp. Has anybody tried this?
> 
> EDIT: this is a company that produces a number of different types of EMI/RFI shielding, and since they allow you to register for free samples, I've signed up and will hopefully be able to test some of these out. The frequencies Verizon uses at the moment are 700/850/1900 MHz, so we'll see if this helps the interference or diminishes reception. Anybody with helpful information here would be appreciated!




I've never had this issue on my ibasso D10. I'm sure a different opamp will fix it though.


----------



## Theogenes

Quote: 





supra1988t said:


> I've never had this issue on my ibasso D10. I'm sure a different opamp will fix it though.


 
   
  Really? I've had experiences that were better and worse, but none that had no interference from the cellphone. I still don't have the Leckerton yet (insert vile expletives here), but I'm still curious about your setup. I'm assuming you're using the 8610 opamp? And what mobile device, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Impulse

It depends on so many more things than the amp you know... My old AT&T phone(s) seemed to elicit this a lot more than my current Sprint one. The carriers don't even use the same data frequencies across the whole country. Lots of variables at play, I'm sure even distance from the cell site can have an impact (which can alter how hard the phone works at holding a signal, transmit power etc).


----------



## Theogenes

Well crud. So there's the idea about lining the amp with shielding material, any other thoughts on how to improve this?


----------



## groovyd

when is someone going to come out with a small headphone amp that plugs directly into an ipod touch/iphone with a serious op amp OP276 and a serious DAC sabre?  Not talking about those ridiculously fat and heavy big host mode fostex type amps but something small like the UHA-4/6?
   
  please someone message me when there is a realistic portable option for ipods/iphones.


----------



## Impulse

There's already several amps out there like the Leckerton which work with iPhones and iPods, though they're usually a little more expensive. If you want something integrated with a case and whatnot you should check the Verza, if you can get past the sticker shock.


----------



## Bill-P

Hmm... OPA627 is doing a lot better with cell phone interference than OPA209 to me. I can occasionally hear some tinny noises when my phone is completely out of reception (no bar), but it's not intrusive at all for the most part.
   
  OPA209, on the other hand, would start buzzing when in close proximity with the phone (being on the same table was enough, it seems), and as the phone's signal got worse, the interference got a lot worse... to the point where I heard audible pops and clicks that forced me to turn the amp off until I got to a place with better reception.
   
  Maybe that's why Leckerton Audio is defaulting back to AD8610?


----------



## Impulse

I think he actually stated as much somewhere on the site... It's cool you found an op amp that solved your issue, did you find it altered the sound in any significant way? Phone's wireless interface always works harder when you've got a low signal, in several way, transmit power will go up and the phone will actively scan for other towers more frequently (that's why wifi consumes less battery, point A to B connection and no extra scanning).


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> Hmm... OPA627 is doing a lot beotter with cell phone interference than OPA209 to me. I can occasionally hear some tinny noises when my phone is completely out of reception (no bar), but it's not intrusive at all for the most part.
> 
> OPA209, on the other hand, would start buzzing when in close proximity with the phone (being on the same table was enough, it seems), and as the phone's signal got worse, the interference got a lot worse...


 
   
  Fun fact: The weaker the cell network is, the harder your phone works -- it's increasing the power of its transmitters to seek and maintain connection. This is why your amp's interference gets worse when your phone is showing no signal.
   
  The most efficient way to burn down your phone's battery is to keep the phone on and put it in a shielded case. It's going to run at full power on cell, bluetooth, and wi-fi transmitters because it doesn't know that there's nothing to connect to; it's going to run on the assumption that it's not trying hard enough.


----------



## JakeJack_2008

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> Hmm... OPA627 is doing a lot better with cell phone interference than OPA209 to me. I can occasionally hear some tinny noises when my phone is completely out of reception (no bar), but it's not intrusive at all for the most part.
> 
> OPA209, on the other hand, would start buzzing when in close proximity with the phone (being on the same table was enough, it seems), and as the phone's signal got worse, the interference got a lot worse... to the point where I heard audible pops and clicks that forced me to turn the amp off until I got to a place with better reception.
> 
> Maybe that's why Leckerton Audio is defaulting back to AD8610?


 
  Well, assume that there's _no _phone or any other device around except for a laptop.
  Which one would You choose: OPA627, OPA209 or AD8610, or ...?


----------



## ardgedee

Depends on what I'm plugging into it.
   
  One of my IEMs sounds fantastic on the 627 and kind of generic on the 8610. Another one sounds great on the 8610 and uninteresting on the 627.
   
  There's no single best opamp; you have to figure out what works best for what equipment you're using.


----------



## JakeJack_2008

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Depends on what I'm plugging into it.
> 
> One of my IEMs sounds fantastic on the 627 and kind of generic on the 8610. Another one sounds great on the 8610 and uninteresting on the 627.
> 
> There's no single best opamp; you have to figure out what works best for what equipment you're using.


 
  Thanx  a lot. So, we're talking about the _synergy _between the UHA-6S MKII and the headphones_._


----------



## groovyd

I have seen these amps and they are what i am talking about not having.  Too bulky and expensive and still not with very good top of class components.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





groovyd said:


> I have seen these amps and they are what i am talking about not having.  Too bulky and expensive and still not with very good top of class components.


 

 Well in that case don't buy it and be happy with that decision.
  An now back to talking about one heck of a great sounding amp


----------



## plakat

Ironic detail to the search for iPhone compatibility: the Leckerton is often criticized for choosing a simpler USB receiver to maintain wider compatibility (e.g. with the iPad)... which I don't consider a problem, but a welcome feature. One can always use optical in if so inclined... but many would obviously prefer a higher resolution USB input instead of wider compatibility.


----------



## lisztian420

Change of topic.

I sent mine back and Nick repaired it within a few days & sent it back to me within one week!

This is a great amp for it's price. And the customer support/service is also top notch!!


----------



## JakeJack_2008

Quote: 





plakat said:


> Ironic detail to the search for iPhone compatibility: the Leckerton is often criticized for choosing a *simpler USB *receiver to maintain wider compatibility (e.g. with the iPad)... which I don't consider a problem, but a welcome feature. One can always use optical in if so inclined... but many would obviously prefer a *higher resolution USB input *instead of wider compatibility.


 
  Now I understand everything. Thanx.
   
  I've read  on this site that the UHA-6S MKII performs better via optical input to its DAC section.
  Unfortunatley, my (modern) Toshiba Satellite  does not have an optical output.


----------



## Tenormech

Quote: 





jakejack_2008 said:


> Now I understand everything. Thanx.
> 
> I've read  on this site that the UHA-6S MKII performs better via optical input to its DAC section.
> Unfortunatley, my (modern) Toshiba Satellite  does not have an optical output.


 

 I would be tempted to try Bill P's solution. At minimal cost you can convert your USB output to optical and use the optical input on the Leckerton. Look back at his posts and you'll find it. I haven't heard it myself, but in your position and for the price I would certainly try it out.


----------



## JakeJack_2008

Quote: 





tenormech said:


> I would be tempted to try Bill P's solution. At minimal cost you can convert your USB output to optical and use the optical input on the Leckerton. Look back at his posts and you'll find it. I haven't heard it myself, but in your position and for the price I would certainly try it out.


 
  Thanx a lot.  But there's something going on with that conversion ... namely some noise or something else  is introduced. It ain't so perfect.
  Perhaps, one needs an expensive converter. That's what I've read here and on some other audio forum.


----------



## groovyd

I won't buy one and am happy with that decision... what is not satisfying is the fact there are no quality compact iphone compatible amps out there when there is no technical limitation to doing it right in something the size of the UHA-4.


----------



## Theogenes

Quote: 





groovyd said:


> I won't buy one and am happy with that decision... what is not satisfying is the fact there are no quality compact iphone compatible amps out there when there is no technical limitation to doing it right in something the size of the UHA-4.


 
   
  You seem to make an effort to be negative in your posts. Is there any particular reason?


----------



## plakat

Quote: 





groovyd said:


> I won't buy one and am happy with that decision... what is not satisfying is the fact there are no quality compact iphone compatible amps out there when there is no technical limitation to doing it right in something the size of the UHA-4.


 
   
  Well, there are a few... they are just more expensive than the Leckerton. Part of the difference may be license fees (but I'd guess thats a minor part), part are additional parts needed for establishing communication, part is missing competition, part is the quite small market for that kind of device...
   
  I fully understand that Nick designed the UHA-6S to be compatible with as many devices as economically feasible, i.e. without increasing costs while catering only to a minority of his target audience.


----------



## Bill-P

jakejack_2008 said:


> Thanx a lot.  But there's something going on with that conversion ... namely some noise or something else  is introduced. It ain't so perfect.
> Perhaps, one needs an expensive converter. That's what I've read here and on some other audio forum.




The conversion is not perfect indeed, but it's still far better than the USB interface that the Leckerton has.

When I can, I just use the optical output of my MacBook, but the other solution works for devices like the Galaxy S3 and my netbook.


----------



## Shini44

i bought DacPort LX and it is a pure magic! used Optical but it does consume the battery way 3 times faster than the usb!


----------



## JakeJack_2008

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> The conversion is not perfect indeed, but it's still far better than the USB interface that the Leckerton has.
> 
> When I can, I just use the optical output of my MacBook, but the other solution works for devices like the Galaxy S3 and my netbook.


 
  Thanx again.
  Finally I have a full picture of the UHA-6S MKII USB subpar performance as compared to its excellent performance using an _optical _input.


----------



## groovyd

haha, no effort necessary but i like your profile swami


----------



## jacal01

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> The conversion is not perfect indeed, but it's still far better than the USB interface that the Leckerton has.
> 
> When I can, I just use the optical output of my MacBook, but the other solution works for devices like the Galaxy S3 and my netbook.


 
   
  [size=10pt]I'm curious as to why you went the Toslink route instead of using a USB to SPDIF cable adapter such as the M2Tech hiFace 2 or the Matrix USB-SPDIF converter.[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]And I’m sure that everyone here knows about the potential [/size][size=11pt]SPDIF output from the Meizu MX 4-core phone, right?[/size]


----------



## Impulse

groovyd said:


> I won't buy one and am happy with that decision... what is not satisfying is the fact there are no quality compact iphone compatible amps out there when there is no technical limitation to doing it right in something the size of the UHA-4.




You should design one then, since you're the component expert.


----------



## groovyd

just started working on it actually...


----------



## BleaK

Plugged in my HE500 in the Leckerton (usb from galaxy s3) while working around in the house, the sound coming from this little amp/dac is just amazing. Even though it don't power the HE500 to it's fullest, the sound from it is just brilliant.


----------



## Bill-P

Quote: 





jacal01 said:


> [size=10pt]I'm curious as to why you went the Toslink route instead of using a USB to SPDIF cable adapter such as the M2Tech hiFace 2 or the Matrix USB-SPDIF converter.[/size]
> 
> [size=10pt]And I’m sure that everyone here knows about the potential [/size][size=11pt]SPDIF output from the Meizu MX 4-core phone, right?[/size]


 
   
  Because... well, if I have to be honest, I use the DAC in the UHA-6S Mk.II only because it's convenient.
   
  Toslink is better than USB, and from my brief test, I can tell that coaxial is slightly better than toslink (probably because I have a crappy plastic optical cable), but... I must admit that there are better DACs out there that the amp section of the UHA-6S Mk.II can accommodate.
   
  For instance, I have a Fiio D3 (the first generation one with Wolfson DAC) that I think is leaps and bounds better than the built-in DAC of the UHA-6S Mk.II in imaging, soundstage, and bass articulation. But it's cumbersome to carry around... as I need a separate USB cable for the D3 since it's USB-powered, plus I need the optical cable and an RCA interconnect as well. For all it's worth, UHA-6S Mk.II + an extra optical cable is much less crazy to lug around.
   
  But honestly, I'll echo what some others have said here: if you're looking to get the most out of the UHA-6S Mk.II, it's best to couple the amp section with a better DAC.


----------



## Maxx134

hello guys I read on another site a poster said that the AD797
 Was a better choice for the uha-6s
 he said It is a BJT input stage with extra interference and distortion cancellation circuitry,
 And the tradeoff is some battery life due to higher bias current.
 So like to know if anyone has comments any on that.


----------



## robm321

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> For instance, I have a Fiio D3 (the first generation one with Wolfson DAC) that I think is leaps and bounds better than the built-in DAC of the UHA-6S Mk.II in imaging, soundstage, and bass articulation. But it's cumbersome to carry around... as I need a separate USB cable for the D3 since it's USB-powered, plus I need the optical cable and an RCA interconnect as well. For all it's worth, UHA-6S Mk.II + an extra optical cable is much less crazy to lug around.


 
   
  That must be one helluva bargain. Am I right, is that a $27 DAC?


----------



## jacal01

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> Because... well, if I have to be honest, I use the DAC in the UHA-6S Mk.II only because it's convenient.
> 
> Toslink is better than USB, and from my brief test, I can tell that coaxial is slightly better than toslink (probably because I have a crappy plastic optical cable), but... I must admit that there are better DACs out there that the amp section of the UHA-6S Mk.II can accommodate.
> 
> ...


 
   
  But both the D3 and the UHA-6SMk2 have coax inputs, so that a USB to SPDIF adapter could theoretically work in both scenarios.  Is it the relative size or cost of the converters and/or the flexibility of the coax vs. Toslink cable in a portable configuration?  What am I missing?  Simple choice on your part?   
   
  Do you have any experience with the Cirrus CS8416 DAC chip in the newer D3?


----------



## Bill-P

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> That must be one helluva bargain. Am I right, is that a $27 DAC?


 
   
  Yeah, it was a $27 DAC. They don't make it like that (with the Wolfson chip) anymore.
   
  Quote: 





jacal01 said:


> But both the D3 and the UHA-6SMk2 have coax inputs, so that a USB to SPDIF adapter could theoretically work in both scenarios.  Is it the relative size or cost of the converters and/or the flexibility of the coax vs. Toslink cable in a portable configuration?  What am I missing?  Simple choice on your part?
> 
> Do you have any experience with the Cirrus CS8416 DAC chip in the newer D3?


 
   
  In a portable configuration, I'd want to carry as little as possible. Lugging the D3 along would make the rig "transportable" rather than "portable". I don't wear baggy jeans all days of the week, so the most I can afford is to have the UHA-6S in my back jeans pocket and my iPhone or Galaxy S3 in the front pocket, connected with a sufficiently long 3.5mm cable. Note that I can't use the optical cable that often because some devices I own (like the iPhone) just doesn't support that output.
   
  I haven't personally heard the new Cirrus chip, but most people who have have said that it's worse than the Wolfson one.


----------



## jacal01

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> In a portable configuration, I'd want to carry as little as possible. Lugging the D3 along would make the rig "transportable" rather than "portable". I don't wear baggy jeans all days of the week, so the most I can afford is to have the UHA-6S in my back jeans pocket and my iPhone or Galaxy S3 in the front pocket, connected with a sufficiently long 3.5mm cable. Note that I can't use the optical cable that often because some devices I own (like the iPhone) just doesn't support that output.


 
   
  Actually I'm more interested in a USB to SPDIF adapter and coax cable to the Leckerton, in lieu of the optical cable connection.  With a Galaxy S3 source, that should be a portable setup, too, right?
   
  I'm thinking about getting the Meizu MX 4-core phone as a straight SPDIF output source, if they ever come out with a USB-serial bridge controller device for it.


----------



## Rango

Put some light on these which configuration is suitable: *AD8610ARZ, OPA209AID, AD797ANZ, OPA627AP*.


----------



## Kendoji

When in doubt, just get the 8610.


----------



## thegrobe

rango said:


> Put some light on these which configuration is suitable: *AD8610ARZ, OPA209AID, AD797ANZ, OPA627AP*.



I have tried several different opamps and I find the 8610 to really work well with just about any combination I try it with.(source, iem, etc.)

The 627 can sound a bit "bigger" and smoother to my ears with certain combinations. But not most.


----------



## Defiant00

The 209 are supposed to be very neutral/clear, but are more prone to interference. It's what I have and I like them a lot, but I wouldn't recommend them if you're going to be using the amp near your phone.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> The 209 are supposed to be very neutral/clear, but are more prone to interference. It's what I have and I like them a lot, but I wouldn't recommend them if you're going to be using the amp near your phone.


 

 +1 on that, I use mine with my Classic so it's not an issue


----------



## Bill-P

I had the chance to demo the Schiit Magni and Modi stack today.
   
  The DAC was better than whatever comes with the UHA-6S Mk.II. But as soon as I switched to optical, the playing field was leveled, and the difference became less pronounced.
   
  However, the Magni wasn't a match as an amp, even though it is technically more powerful. The amp section of the UHA-6S Mk.II is just so darn good.
   
  I had the OPA209 plugged in today since I've enjoyed OPA209 more with a recently-acquired mellow/slow ATH-W1000X. So once again, the OPA209 proves to be quite a capable performer.


----------



## DMinor

Where can I get a USB charging cable for the UHA-6S?


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





dminor said:


> Where can I get a USB charging cable for the UHA-6S?


 
   
  It uses the same USB connection as most any current phone, so you should be able to pick one up at most any store or online (Amazon, Monoprice etc.)


----------



## 514077

Forgive my technical naivity, but can I connect my ipod classic directly to the uha6 without using the headphone jack?  If so, what with.  I'm going to be ordering one soon.


----------



## thegrobe

Quote: 





uelong said:


> Forgive my technical naivity, but can I connect my ipod classic directly to the uha6 without using the headphone jack?  If so, what with.  I'm going to be ordering one soon.


 
  You would want to use a "line out dock" such as the one pictured below.


----------



## zowki

Quote: 





uelong said:


> Forgive my technical naivity, but can I connect my ipod classic directly to the uha6 without using the headphone jack?  If so, what with.  I'm going to be ordering one soon.


 

 You can connect it through the headphone jack but then you would be using the iPod's amplifier in addition to the UHA6 amplifier (double amping). If you use a LOD (line out dock) such as the Fiio L3 you will bypass the iPod amplifier to avoid double amping. Technically the sound will be better using a LOD but I don't hear much of a difference.


----------



## 514077

Thanks.  That makes things clear.


----------



## AnakChan

Hi chaps, with respect to the amp-side only, has anyone managed to do any comparisons of the UHA-6 MkII with the Apex Glacier, JDS Labs C5, and/or Vorzuge AmpDuo?

Cheers in advance.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Hi chaps, with respect to the amp-side only, has anyone managed to do any comparisons of the UHA-6 MkII with the Apex Glacier, JDS Labs C5, and/or Vorzuge AmpDuo?
> 
> Cheers in advance.


 
  According to some reviewer(ID remember who), UHA has better mids while Apex has better bass. Treble wise, Apex is sweeter and UHA is more accurate.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> According to some reviewer(ID remember who), UHA has better mids while Apex has better bass. Treble wise, Apex is sweeter and UHA is more accurate.


 
   
  What opamp was used in the UHA?


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





uelover said:


> What opamp was used in the UHA?


 
  AD8610


----------



## AlanYWM

The real beauty of the UHA-6S is when you channel your music through either its optical or coaxial ports. The USB implementation is not as good. The one thing I wished it had was a line out.


----------



## Shini44

Quote: 





alanywm said:


> The real beauty of the UHA-6S is when you channel your music through either its optical or coaxial ports. The USB implementation is not as good. The one thing I wished it had was a line out.


 
  thats why people go with DF or DacPort LX , optocal consume a lot of power, way way more than the USB.


----------



## robm321

So, instead they have two devices that they have to keep charging separately? Who are these people?

I think they are choosing other DACs because they like them better or don't have a player with an optical/coaxial output.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> So, instead they have two devices that they have to keep charging separately? *Who are these people?*
> 
> I think they are choosing other DACs because they like them better or don't have a player with an optical/coaxial output.


 
   
  The other category of ppl are those who want to connect to the iPhone (where the CCK doesn't work). So the CypherLabs Algorhythm Solo, VentureCraft DD, or Fostex HP-P1 (who don't like their amp portion) as their iDevice DACs.


----------



## Shini44

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-SOIC-to-DIP-Op-amp-module-OPA627AU-replace-NE5534-/350789279906?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51acaba0a2
   
   
  are these HQ? i wana swap my ad8610 :/


----------



## Bill-P

If you're swapping, look for either OPA627AP or OPA627BP.

And definitely be careful of fake OPA627's on eBay. It's best to purchase from an authorized distributor. Try looking at Digikey or Arrow.


----------



## thegrobe

Quote: 





shini44 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-SOIC-to-DIP-Op-amp-module-OPA627AU-replace-NE5534-/350789279906?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51acaba0a2
> 
> 
> are these HQ? i wana swap my ad8610 :/


 
  I would be careful of those. The places Bill-P mentioned are reputable, as is Mouser. Make sure it's an authorized distributor.


----------



## Shini44

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> If you're swapping, look for either OPA627AP or OPA627BP.
> 
> And definitely be careful of fake OPA627's on eBay. It's best to purchase from an authorized distributor. Try looking at Digikey or Arrow.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





bill-p said:


> If you're swapping, look for either OPA627AP or OPA627BP.
> 
> And definitely be careful of fake OPA627's on eBay. It's best to purchase from an authorized distributor. Try looking at Digikey or Arrow.


 
  i don't wana solder :/ but if i needed too where to get HQ broad bread SOIC to 8 DIP?


----------



## thegrobe

shini44 said:


> i don't wana solder :/ but if i needed too where to get HQ broad bread SOIC to 8 DIP?



Hi Shini, the 627 is available in a dip-8 configuration.


----------



## Shini44

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> Hi Shini, the 627 is available in a dip-8 configuration.


 
  where? in Digikey? no i mean i will need to solder right? or you mean it is swapable?


----------



## thegrobe

Quote: 





shini44 said:


> where? in Digikey? no i mean i will need to solder right? or you mean it is swapable?


 
  No need to solder. The DIP-8 will plug right in. SOIC-8 needs the adapter. Wherever you buy from, just make sure it's the "DIP-8" configuration.


----------



## Shini44

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> No need to solder. The DIP-8 will plug right in. SOIC-8 needs the adapter. Wherever you buy from, just make sure it's the "DIP-8" configuration.


 
http://www.digikey.com/scripts/DKSearch/dksus.dll?Detail&itemSeq=130683583&uq=635042174599319692
   
  this one is good?
   
  or http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/operational-amplifiers/0809936P/
   
   
  some are PDIP-8 , ready to plug too?
   
  Thanks in advance you are a life saver <3


----------



## thegrobe

Sorry your first link is no good. (Edit: I mean it doesn't work--- I can't see the product) The second looks good.
   
  Here's another:
http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Texas-Instruments/OPA627AP/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMsko7UDAsUSIch3u%2fkN0pq9veqAOfaQE7s%3d
   
  Basically, you want OPA627AP


----------



## thegrobe

Remember you need to buy 2!


----------



## Bill-P

Also just to say... OPA627 isn't really "warmer" than AD8610. To my ears, it's just slightly fuller and smoother.


----------



## Shini44

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> Also just to say... OPA627 isn't really "warmer" than AD8610. To my ears, it's just slightly fuller and smoother.


 
  what about 209?


----------



## Bill-P

Quote: 





shini44 said:


> what about 209?


 
   
  Lean mean detailed machine...
   
  So super flat, treble not recessed nor forward, midrange not recessed nor forward, and bass neither recessed nor forward.
   
  Compared to OPA627, it's a little bit more harsh with bad recording (because OPA627 somewhat "smooths" out treble), midrange is not as lush, and bass not as articulated.


----------



## Shini44

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> Lean mean detailed machine...
> 
> So super flat, treble not recessed nor forward, midrange not recessed nor forward, and bass neither recessed nor forward.
> 
> Compared to OPA627, it's a little bit more harsh with bad recording (because OPA627 somewhat "smooths" out treble), midrange is not as lush, and bass not as articulated.


 
  had Magic tube D1 with OPA627 once , used it with the HD650 , it was never tiresome to listen to for hours, musical,smooth,clear and detailed <3 trying to gain the same feeling with Miracle + this amp + dacport lx, so i think the AD8610 is nice but sometimes brighter with few songs.


----------



## kimvictor

GS3+Leckerton+UERM


----------



## Theogenes

Nice lookin' setup!!


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





theogenes said:


> Nice lookin' setup!!


 
  Thanks! I hope I don't have to buy anymore for this portable rig.


----------



## Theogenes

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Thanks! I hope I don't have to buy anymore for this portable rig.


 
   
  Oh, you definitely don't have to. But due to the inexorability of headphonophilia, you find yourself developing a strong allergy to savings accounts and rational spending habits and suddenly realize that while your current setup is fantastic and has brought you nothing but joy, you _just might_ be able to eke out another .001% of performance by dropping some exorbitant sum on another toy... such is the way of our people.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> GS3+Leckerton+UERM


 

 I'm actually thinking of maybe getting a UERM. Glad to know the MKII pairs well with it. Thanks for the info dude you checked off another box in the positive for me. By the way, I know this is off topic but does UE allow artwork on the UERM?


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> By the way, I know this is off topic but does UE allow artwork on the UERM?


 
   
  UE allows artwork on the UERM. You have to separately email them to arrange for the purchase.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





uelover said:


> UE allows artwork on the UERM. You have to separately email them to arrange for the purchase.


 

 Nice, I really love their designer series stuff. I wonder if I was to contacted one of the artists if they would do a custom artwork piece within an acceptable price range.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> I'm actually thinking of maybe getting a UERM. Glad to know the MKII pairs well with it. Thanks for the info dude you checked off another box in the positive for me. By the way, I know this is off topic but does UE allow artwork on the UERM?


 
  Yes. UE allows artwork, but you need to contact them separately. UERM is a good match with Leckerton. Both are transparent and flat.


----------



## gordec

Any recommendations for a $300 range closed full size cans that can push the mkii to its limit? I want neutral sounding cans. A slight bass emphasis is ok. I was debating between momentum or vmoda m100, but these are so sensitive and I want something that my Galaxy s4 wouldn't be able to drive without the MKII. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





gordec said:


> Any recommendations for a $300 range closed full size cans that can push the mkii to its limit? I want neutral sounding cans. A slight bass emphasis is ok. I was debating between momentum or vmoda m100, but these are so sensitive and I want something that my Galaxy s4 wouldn't be able to drive without the MKII.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


 
  There are not that many headphones that will not be driven from S4 that is $300 and is closed. But DT1350 certainly improves a lot with MKII and if you listen with loud volumes, S4 might not be enough to power the DT1350. Also, DT1350 is neutral with very slight bass emphasis, just slightly warm. DT1350 is 80ohms, which is not that sensitive for a portable.


----------



## plakat

@gordec You could take a look at the 250Ohm variant of the Beyer DT770... but its relatively big, so at least I would not want to take it with me every day. On the other hand I also do not understand people using an amp on the go -- when there are lots of nice headphones that are perfectly suited to mobile use and can easily be driven by a phone output.
   
  The DT1350 does not pose any problems to an iPhone, so I guess it can be used with an S4 without an amp as well. While not as efficient as the M-100 they are still quite sensitive.


----------



## serious7

Does anyone know of any players that work best with the leckerton? Something that can bypass a dap's internal dac and utilize the one offered by leckerton by any chance?


----------



## hoichi

Quote: 





serious7 said:


> Does anyone know of any players that work best with the leckerton? Something that can bypass a dap's internal dac and utilize the one offered by leckerton by any chance?


 
  You could wait for FiiO X3 to come out this summer. For about $180 (MSRP) it has both true LO and a digital out.


----------



## robm321

^ Thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## hoichi

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> ^ Thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for.


 
  Weren't we all


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





serious7 said:


> Does anyone know of any players that work best with the leckerton? Something that can bypass a dap's internal dac and utilize the one offered by leckerton by any chance?


 
  Androids can do that as well as X3. Samsung GS3, GS4 and Note 2 are known to work with Leckerton.


----------



## serious7

Quote: 





hoichi said:


> You could wait for FiiO X3 to come out this summer. For about $180 (MSRP) it has both true LO and a digital out.


 
   
  Are there any DAPs available today? Also, regarding the X3, would I be using the usb connection to connect it to the Leckerton or the line out or digital out port?
  Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Androids can do that as well as X3. Samsung GS3, GS4 and Note 2 are known to work with Leckerton.


 
  Do I need to install additional software or will it work with direct usb connection?


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





serious7 said:


> Do I need to install additional software or will it work with direct usb connection?


 
  No additional software I think. I didn't install anything special on my S3, and it works with out rooting too. It works really well and hasn't failed once on me. You can even charge the amp through S3. Just a micro usb to micro usb otg like http://hakshop.myshopify.com/products/micro-to-micro-otg works or you can just use a regular otg cable. Also, if you turn off your amp while playing something on S3, S3 will automatically stop your music.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





serious7 said:


> Are there any DAPs available today? Also, regarding the X3, would I be using the usb connection to connect it to the Leckerton or the line out or digital out port?


 
  There are other DAP with line outs, but most of them cost a good deal of money. Ibasso DX100, AK100, C4, CK4, iPod/Walkman(through LOD, only line out), and hifiman players to list a few.


----------



## serious7

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> No additional software I think. I didn't install anything special on my S3, and it works with out rooting too. It works really well and hasn't failed once on me. You can even charge the amp through S3. Just a micro usb to micro usb otg like http://hakshop.myshopify.com/products/micro-to-micro-otg works or you can just use a regular otg cable. Also, if you turn off your amp while playing something on S3, S3 will automatically stop your music.


 
  And it by passes the dac as well!?


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





serious7 said:


> And it by passes the dac as well!?


 
  Yes it does. Digital out through USB!


----------



## serious7

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Yes it does. Digital out through USB!


 
  Does S1/S2/S4 do the same?


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





serious7 said:


> Does S1/S2/S4 do the same?


 
  I know that S4 supports USB audio out, and I'm not sure if S2 does(probably not), but S1 doesn't(I tried). And Note 1 doesn't work as well.


----------



## kimvictor

Here is a link to list of Android Phones working with external DACs: http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/2310


----------



## pekingduck

My Note 1 (with ICS installed and rooted) did work with the Leckerton using that USB Recorder app (don't remember the exact name).
   
  Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> I know that S4 supports USB audio out, and I'm not sure if S2 does(probably not), but S1 doesn't(I tried). And Note 1 doesn't work as well.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





plakat said:


> @gordec You could take a look at the 250Ohm variant of the Beyer DT770... but its relatively big, so at least I would not want to take it with me every day. On the other hand I also do not understand people using an amp on the go -- when there are lots of nice headphones that are perfectly suited to mobile use and can easily be driven by a phone output.
> 
> The DT1350 does not pose any problems to an iPhone, so I guess it can be used with an S4 without an amp as well. While not as efficient as the M-100 they are still quite sensitive.


 

 Umm no, speaking as someone who used to own a DT1350 for a good year the DT1350 sounds it's best amped. Yes the iPhone can drive it to a loud volume but it sounds sloppy without an amp behind it.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Umm no, speaking as someone who used to own a DT1350 for a good year the DT1350 sounds it's best amped. Yes the iPhone can drive it to a loud volume but it sounds sloppy without an amp behind it.


 
  +1 S3 cannot drive it properly, that's why I said S4 might not be able to. DT1350 shines only with an decent amp. Leckerton pairs well with it too!


----------



## plakat

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Umm no, speaking as someone who used to own a DT1350 for a good year the DT1350 sounds it's best amped. Yes the iPhone can drive it to a loud volume but it sounds sloppy without an amp behind it.


 
   
  While it does scale with a good amp its IMO by no means necessary to use one (I do not speak about SPL, thats the least of my problems). And not worth the hassle to carry with me / keep in my pocket together with my phone (especially since my Leckerton uses the 209 OP amp which does pick up interferences).


----------



## hoichi

Quote: 





serious7 said:


> Also, regarding the X3, would I be using the usb connection to connect it to the Leckerton or the line out or digital out port?
> Do I need to install additional software or will it work with direct usb connection?


 
  The X3 doesn't have a USB output (that would make it more expensive). But AFAIK, the Leckerton's DAC sounds better when fed through S/PDIF anyway, and that is exactly what the X3 can do.


----------



## serious7

Quote: 





hoichi said:


> The X3 doesn't have a USB output (that would make it more expensive). But AFAIK, the Leckerton's DAC sounds better when fed through S/PDIF anyway, and that is exactly what the X3 can do.


 
  The S/PDIF is the coaxial input in this photo correct?
  http://www.leckertonaudio.com/wp-content/gallery/uha-6s-mkii/uha-6s-mkii_0190.jpg
   
  Sorry for all the noobish questions. I thought that the S/PDIF is an output of some sort.
   
  Please tell me if I got this right: 
   
  Fiio X3 (coaxial output) -> Leckerton (Coaxial input)?
   
  Also, what is the difference between coaxial output and the line out option of the X3.
   
  Thanks for all your help!


----------



## hoichi

Quote: 





serious7 said:


> The S/PDIF is the coaxial input in this photo correct?
> http://www.leckertonaudio.com/wp-content/gallery/uha-6s-mkii/uha-6s-mkii_0190.jpg
> 
> Sorry for all the noobish questions. I thought that the S/PDIF is an output of some sort.
> ...


 
  Yeah, you got this right about coaxial.
   
  The line out is analog and passes only an amp section. So you get X3 digital signal→X3 DAC→[analog connection]→Leckerton amp. Through the coaxial output you'd get X3 digital signal→[digital connection]→Leckerton DAC→Leckerton amp.


----------



## serious7

Quote: 





hoichi said:


> Yeah, you got this right about coaxial.
> 
> The line out is analog and passes only an amp section. So you get X3 digital signal→X3 DAC→[analog connection]→Leckerton amp. Through the coaxial output you'd get X3 digital signal→[digital connection]→Leckerton DAC→Leckerton amp.


 
  That's so cool. So you got the choice to do whatever you want! 
   
  Does the X3 have a better dac than Leckerton's?
   
  Also, because the X3 has a dac inside, would it be possible if I can use it as an external sound card from my macbook?


----------



## hoichi

Quote: 





serious7 said:


> That's so cool. So you got the choice to do whatever you want!
> 
> Does the X3 have a better dac than Leckerton's?
> 
> Also, because the X3 has a dac inside, would it be possible if I can use it as an external sound card from my macbook?


 
  No, you can't use the X3 as an external sound card, unfortunately. It doesn't have any inputs.
   
  I can't comment on the X3 DAC vs Leckerton DAC since I don't have either of them yet. They say that the DAC is not the best part of UHA-6S (it's good, but not as brilliant as the amp section), so I'd expect them to be somewhat close, so it might come down to personal preference. I guess we'll have to wait for more reviews and comparisons.
  Anyway, since everyone seem to agree that the Leckerton is well worth it's money for the amp section alone and the X3 might be well worth it's money as a digital source alone (is there any other DAP with coaxial out, gapless, HD playback, extensible format support and so on for that price?), so if you're really interested in the Leckerton, you can just buy both and compare them for yourself. That's definitely cheaper than not using a DAC or an amp of something like the iBasso DX100.


----------



## serious7

Quote: 





hoichi said:


> No, you can't use the X3 as an external sound card, unfortunately. It doesn't have any inputs.
> 
> I can't comment on the X3 DAC vs Leckerton DAC since I don't have either of them yet. They say that the DAC is not the best part of UHA-6S (it's good, but not as brilliant as the amp section), so I'd expect them to be somewhat close, so it might come down to personal preference. I guess we'll have to wait for more reviews and comparisons.
> Anyway, since everyone seem to agree that the Leckerton is well worth it's money for the amp section along and the X3 might be well worth it's money as a digital source along (is there any other DAP with coaxial out, gapless, HD playback, extensible format support and so on for that price?), so if you're really interested in the Leckerton, you can just buy both and compare them for yourself. That's definitely cheaper than not using a DAC or an amp of something like the iBasso DX100.


 
  That is true. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Defiant00

And to clarify, the Leckerton DAC is actually quite good, it's the USB section specifically that is only 'decent'


----------



## AlanYWM

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> And to clarify, the Leckerton DAC is actually quite good, it's the USB section specifically that is only 'decent'


 
   
  +1


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





alanywm said:


> +1


 
  Would a usb to optical converter help?


----------



## plakat

I don't think sound quality via its own USB receiver is so bad you need to avoid it at all costs... No elephant here, just a tiny fly.
  If you want to use it primarily with a desktop/laptop and own high-res audio files you might want to consider another product (there are several available). If your primary source is an iPad I don't think the difference is night and day -- plus you might get into compatibility troubles as not every high-res USB receiver works with the iPad (see the discussion about using the Meridian Explorer with the iPad).
   
  The Leckerton is a really nice product that sounds good in its price range and offers a lot of features in a compact package. It does not do everything -- and thats *not* a bad thing


----------



## AlanYWM

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Would a usb to optical converter help?


 
  Sorry but I am not sure about that. What I do know is that if you have a source like the DX100 or AK100, you can try to run an optical or coaxial cable to the Leckerton. The sound coming out of the Leckerton this way is better than via its USB port. That is my personal opinion.


----------



## FieldingMellish

I recently rediscovered my Leckerton MKII and am trying an optional 8610 Op-Amp in it. Very rich sound. I don't have the terminology to adequately describe it. Listening to an ancient iPod with Etymotic HF3's. Soundtrack to the Total Recall remake.


----------



## Theogenes

I should hopefully be finally getting mine today!! I'm all essited and whatnot!!


----------



## FieldingMellish

You get a clear, unvarnished sound with the Leckerton and the right 'phones.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> You get a clear, unvarnished sound with the Leckerton and the right 'phones.


 
  They are great, aren't they? No match for over hyped BH or Fiio.


----------



## Theogenes

FINALLY GOT MINE!!!!! (You don't understand, this was a _Christmas gift_, and it's June...) I cannot WAIT to give it a listen!!! Stupid work, always getting in the way of quality listening time... 
   
  I have to say, though, that I was quite pleasantly surprised at the build quality of the unit. The pictures really don't do it justice. It is much smoother and more tactilely pleasing than the iBasso D-Zero and Meier PCSTEP... I think I like the overall look of the Apex Glacier better, but this is in the same ballpark. Really well-done enclosure. Only thing I'm worried about is catching the gain switch and having my skull explode... which would be bad. 
   
  Can't WAIT to hear this!!


----------



## GoldfishX

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> You get a clear, unvarnished sound with the Leckerton and the right 'phones.


 
   


 I fully agree with this. Its' effects are subtle, but they really relax the listening experience and open things up.  I have never particularly liked the sound from my Cowon X7 (it never worked well with my Zo), but the Leckerton really cleaned it up and it's quite lively with my IEM's and headphones now.


----------



## serious7

I'm quite confused as to whether it is possible to connect Iphone 5 to Leckerton (By passing the iphone 5 amp using the port). I've seen people here claim that using a lightning to 30 pin adaptor then a 30 pin adaptor to 3.5 mm would help by pass iphone 5's internal amp. However, I just e-mailed Nick and he said it's not possible.
   
  Can someone out there confirm what is true?


----------



## Theogenes

I'm not the expert on iPhone whatnots and whatevers, but I'm pretty sure you'd need a LOD designed for the iP5 (not an adapter for an iP4 LOD) in order to get an unamplified line-out. If I'm mistaken, I feel confident someone will let me know with a quickness.


----------



## serious7

Quote: 





theogenes said:


> I'm not the expert on iPhone whatnots and whatevers, but I'm pretty sure you'd need a LOD designed for the iP5 (not an adapter for an iP4 LOD) in order to get an unamplified line-out. If I'm mistaken, I feel confident someone will let me know with a quickness.


 
  Yep. You're right. I did some research and it came to be that it would be the lightning to 30 pin adapter. But I just asked Nick and he said it's not possible which is confusing me now because that's different from what some people have said on this site.


----------



## AnakChan

Doesn't the lighting to 30-pin adapter contain a Wolfson DAC in addition to a security chip in there? i.e. thereby allowing std 30-pin - analogue lineout to the Leckerton as an amp?

I've not seen a Lighting straight to Lineout cos I thought the Lighting is now only purely digital?


----------



## serious7

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Doesn't the lighting to 30-pin adapter contain a Wolfson DAC in addition to a security chip in there? i.e. thereby allowing std 30-pin - analogue lineout to the Leckerton as an amp?
> 
> I've not seen a Lighting straight to Lineout cos I thought the Lighting is now only purely digital?


 
  I'm not sure. I thought the 30 pin adapter contains a wolfson dac too.. it's just nick at leckerton told me it cannot be done. :S Can someone please confirm?


----------



## DigitalFreak

The lightening connector is purely digital. You can't just buy a lightening connector anywhere because Apple chipped the cable meaning no more third party knock offs sold for cheap on the market. If you really want a lightening connector for your Leckerton you only have two choices. First choice, you get Apple's flimsy looking adapter which has a DAC inside. From there you hook up a traditional 30 pin LOD cable and use that to hook up the amp. End result, although it will work your rig will now not only look ridiculous it will also be far from ergonomically pocketable. The second option, find someone who knows what they're doing to custom build you a cable. It CAN be done. The bad news, it'll most likely be expensive. That lightening connector I linked you to will bypass both the iPhone5's DAC and amp. Whether the 6S-MKII's DAC will work with that cable is completely another question. According to another head-fier on the CLAS thread that custom lightening connector does work with the CLAS-db DAC.


----------



## serious7

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> The lightening connector is purely digital. You can't just buy a lightening connector anywhere because Apple chipped the cable meaning no more third party knock offs sold for cheap on the market. If you really want a lightening connector for your Leckerton you only have two choices. First choice, you get Apple's flimsy looking adapter which has a DAC inside. End result, although it will work your rig will not only look ridiculous it will also be far from ergonomically pocketable. The second option, find someone who knows what they're doing to custom build you a cable. It CAN be done. That lightening connector I linked you to will bypass both the iPhone5's DAC and amp. Whether the 6S-MKII's DAC will work with that cab;e is completely another question. According to another head-fier on the CLAS thread that custom lightening connector does work with the CLAS-db DAC.


 
   
  Flimsy Looking adapter: Are you referring to this one? http://store.apple.com/ca/product/MD823ZM/A/lightning-to-30-pin-adapter
  or this one? http://store.apple.com/ca/product/MD824ZM/A/lightning-to-30-pin-adapter-02-m
   
  The custom cable looks amazing. Can anyone confirm it works with Leckerton? It would be cool if it does!


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





serious7 said:


> Flimsy Looking adapter: Are you referring to this one? http://store.apple.com/ca/product/MD823ZM/A/lightning-to-30-pin-adapter
> or this one? http://store.apple.com/ca/product/MD824ZM/A/lightning-to-30-pin-adapter-02-m
> 
> The custom cable looks amazing. Can anyone confirm it works with Leckerton? It would be cool if it does!


 
  I'm referring to the first one but both those adapters you linked to would work.
   
  I just know the custom cable works with the CLAS-db. I'm guessing you would have to email the site and request a cable with a different mini USB plug. The USB in on the CLAS-db is different from the UHA-6S USB in.


----------



## thegrobe

That custom cable won't work with the leckerton. It is still a full digital lightning to USB cable, same as the one that came with your iPhone.Just prettier. 

The leckerton is not licensed by Apple to decode digital signals. For that you would need a clas, Centrance M8, hp-p1 or such.

Personally, I just run the headphone out on my 5g touch (lightning connector model) to the analog input of the Leckerton and it sounds great. Just max the volume on the iPod and knock it down 2 steps. It sounds cleaner than the lightning to 30 pin adapter anyway.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> Personally, I just run the headphone out on my 5g touch (lightning connector model) to the analog input of the Leckerton and it sounds great. Just max the volume on the iPod and knock it down 2 steps. It sounds cleaner than the lightning to 30 pin adapter anyway.


 
   
  This is interesting, as it could imply that the internal CS DAC chip on the iTouch 5G is better than the Wolfson DAC chip on the Lightning to 30-Pin Adapter. Alternatively, it could be just a matter of synergy or preference.
   
  I sold the Leckerton a while ago due to the lack of use but am kinda missing it now.


----------



## Shini44

Quote: 





uelover said:


> This is interesting, as it could imply that the internal CS DAC chip on the iTouch 5G is better than the Wolfson DAC chip on the Lightning to 30-Pin Adapter. Alternatively, it could be just a matter of synergy or preference.
> 
> I sold the Leckerton a while ago due to the lack of use but am kinda missing it now.


 
  i sold mine once then bought another one later, was going HD650 but the noise etc forced me to go CIEM which mean i needed the amp again


----------



## nihilill

I've had mine for a few weeks now(absolutely loving it, it's just what I wanted.) I've found a rubber band adds just enough extra friction to the volume knob. It just sits against it


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





shini44 said:


> i sold mine once then bought another one later, was going HD650 but the noise etc forced me to go CIEM which mean i needed the amp again


 

 Did you request for the gain to be lowered?


----------



## Shini44

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Did you request for the gain to be lowered?


 
  nop


----------



## thegrobe

Quote: 





uelover said:


> This is interesting, as it could imply that the internal CS DAC chip on the iTouch 5G is better than the Wolfson DAC chip on the Lightning to 30-Pin Adapter. Alternatively, it could be just a matter of synergy or preference.
> 
> I sold the Leckerton a while ago due to the lack of use but am kinda missing it now.


 
  ....I have thought about selling mine... but just can't! I guess it's a long-term keeper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Really, the headphone out signal is so clean and well balanced that it works very well to double-amp it. The 5G touch onboard DAC is implemented very well. I think there is little room for improvement. Well, unless you do an external DAC.
   
  While using the lightning to 30 pin adapter, then a LOD, it is just too bulky and awkward to make much sense for portable use. The "flavor" of the Wolfson DAC is just a touch different...not better or worse, just a hair different. So I've decided to just double amp. Of course, just because the chip is named "Wolfson" doesn't make it superior, but I'm sure you know that.


----------



## thegrobe

Quote: 





uelover said:


> This is interesting, as it could imply that the internal CS DAC chip on the iTouch 5G is better than the Wolfson DAC chip on the Lightning to 30-Pin Adapter. Alternatively, it could be just a matter of synergy or preference.


 
One more thing to add, in addition to my previous post....
   
 There was an article I came across while researching "double amping" This page compared RMAA measurements of the lightning to 30 pin adapter vs. double amping the headphone out of a 7G nano (close enough to the 5G touch). The results were nearly identical except one...channel separation. It was actually BETTER double amping vs. the adapter. Go figure:
  
 http://www.inearmatters.net/2012/11/impression-apple-nano-7g-lightning-to.html


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Did you request for the gain to be lowered?


 

 UElover he's referring to the noise that his HD650 made being an open back so he was disturbing his room mates lol >


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





shini44 said:


> i sold mine once then bought another one later, was going HD650 but the noise etc forced me to go CIEM which mean i needed the amp again


 
   
  Quote: 





uelover said:


> Did you request for the gain to be lowered?


 
   
  Quote: 





lee730 said:


> UElover he's referring to the noise that his HD650 made being an open back so he was disturbing his room mates lol >


 
   
  Haha nope he said that he sold but bought the UHA6SMKII back again because he was forced to go CIEM. The gain is pretty high for CIEM so I asked if he requested for the gain to be lowered to increase the headroom


----------



## BleaK

I recommend every CIEM user to get the lowered gain setting. I think I have -12db and it's just right for me. Listening at 10'o clock at the most.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





bleak said:


> I recommend every CIEM user to get the lowered gain setting. I think I have -12db and it's just right for me. Listening at 10'o clock at the most.


 
  How do you do that? I'm actually pretty fine without lowering the gain, but I can't lower my volume on my ciem because of channel imbalance.


----------



## thegunner100

You'd have to send it back to Leckerton to have Nick lower the gain. I'm considering lowering my gain, as there isn't much movement on the port with the UERMs. It's basically either quiet, moderate, or loud when fed by a 2v line-out. I usually just lower the pre-gain on my fuze or in foobar if i feel that i need an in-between volume.
   
  Btw is the volume supposed to be a lot lower when you use the SPDIF-in on the leckerton compared to input from a dac or dap?


----------



## pekingduck

Mine is. I suppose this is normal then?
  Quote: 





thegunner100 said:


> Btw is the volume supposed to be a lot lower when you use the SPDIF-in on the leckerton compared to input from a dac or dap?


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





thegunner100 said:


> You'd have to send it back to Leckerton to have Nick lower the gain. I'm considering lowering my gain, as there isn't much movement on the port with the UERMs. It's basically either quiet, moderate, or loud when fed by a 2v line-out. I usually just lower the pre-gain on my fuze or in foobar if i feel that i need an in-between volume.
> 
> Btw is the volume supposed to be a lot lower when you use the SPDIF-in on the leckerton compared to input from a dac or dap?


 
  Hmm. I can't do that because I'm in Korea right now, but I think I will when I'm back in the States.


----------



## FlySweep

> Originally Posted by *thegunner100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Btw is the volume supposed to be a lot lower when you use the SPDIF-in on the leckerton compared to input from a dac or dap?


 
   
  Mine was too, so I surmise this is normal.  IME, the coax sounded noticeably better than the USB input, too.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





flysweep said:


> Mine was too, so I surmise this is normal.  IME, the coax sounded noticeably better than the USB input, too.


 
  Now I want to get a usb to optical converter... Should I?


----------



## Shini44

how better will it be in i lowered the gain to -12db? my CIEM is UM Miracle.


----------



## thegunner100

You will just be able to use more of the volume pot for finer volume control.


----------



## BleaK

And then you don't have to worry about any channel imbalance at lower levels too.


----------



## thegunner100

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Now I want to get a usb to optical converter... Should I?


 
  The SPDIF input was notably better than USB input. Get something cheap like a fiio or a hifimediy.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





thegunner100 said:


> The SPDIF input was notably better than USB input. Get something cheap like a fiio or a hifimediy.


 
  I've actually been thinking about those two. I'll probably stick with fiio as it is cheaper though.


----------



## uelover

iPod LOD --> UHA6SMKII is notably louder than USB, Coaxial or Toslink --> UHA6SMKII
   
  Difference between USB input vs Coaxial or Toslink is not day and night. So, no point in getting a converter as the converter may end up doing more harm than good.
   
  Although this amp comes with a user switchable gain (low-high), the difference isn't that big. So, even with low gain, the usable volume is very little and one can easily run into channel imbalance problem. Thus, if you are using sensitive armature iem, it is recommended that you order this amp with its default gain lowered further.
   
  A possible issue however is that by lowering the gain further, the volume may be too soft on headphones.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





uelover said:


> iPod LOD --> UHA6SMKII is notably louder than USB, Coaxial or Toslink --> UHA6SMKII
> 
> Difference between USB input vs Coaxial or Toslink is not day and night. So, no point in getting a converter as the converter may end up doing more harm than good.
> 
> ...


 
  For me, volume on Modi+Leckerton is way too loud. How long do you think Nick will take to lower my gain? Also, do you think that he will charge me for that? I just bought the amp less than 2 months ago.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> For me, volume on Modi+Leckerton is way too loud. How long do you think Nick will take to lower my gain? Also, do you think that he will charge me for that? I just bought the amp less than 2 months ago.


 
   
  Maybe I should add feeding the UHA6SMKII with line level analog input will render the volume too loud on CIEM. The volume is notably lower whenever you are using its internal DAC.
   
  I have no idea how long Nick would require to lower the gain nor whether he will charge you for that. The only thing I dislike about his business style is that he is not that flexible when it comes to prices. I had wanted to get another pair of opamps from him previously (one month after I have gotten the UHA6SMKII) and he is firm on charging me US$46 on shipping fees on top of what he would charge for the opamps (when he is selling the opamps at a higher price than external vendors).
   
  I do hope that this will not happen to those who would like to have their gain lowered. I am not sure if the volume will become too soft if you were to use its internal DAC at a later stage. Not sure why that large volume difference between its analog input stage and its DAC stage.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Maybe I should add feeding the UHA6SMKII with line level analog input will render the volume too loud on CIEM. The volume is notably lower whenever you are using its internal DAC.
> 
> I have no idea how long Nick would require to lower the gain nor whether he will charge you for that. The only thing I dislike about his business style is that he is not that flexible when it comes to prices. I had wanted to get another pair of opamps from him previously (one month after I have gotten the UHA6SMKII) and he is firm on charging me US$46 on shipping fees on top of what he would charge for the opamps (when he is selling the opamps at a higher price than external vendors).
> 
> I do hope that this will not happen to those who would like to have their gain lowered. I am not sure if the volume will become too soft if you were to use its internal DAC at a later stage. Not sure why that large volume difference between its analog input stage and its DAC stage.


 
  Hmm. That's kind of scaring me. Anyways, I know he won't charge me $46 for shipping. I'm waiting until I go back to US to send my leckertons to him. I wonder why he is so inflexible? It's not like he is an employ that is pressured by his boss to charge a certain amount.


----------



## Bazirker

Dude has to make money somehow...


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





bazirker said:


> Dude has to make money somehow...


 
  I guess you are right, but he could give discounts


----------



## thegunner100

Well, there's always the new amp w/ digital volume control that Nick is releasing later this year! Using replay-gain helps a lot with getting more volume control. Its not a huge deal for the uerms imo cause they sound better at moderate to louder volume.


----------



## Defiant00

When I had the gain lowered on mine it was a quick turnaround (maybe a couple days?) and there was no cost other than having to ship the amp to him.


----------



## Questhate

The stock gain was too high for me as well with my UERM. There just wasn't enough volume travel on low-gain, so I had to send mine back in to Nick to get the gain lowered. It was a quick turnaround for me too, probably a week total, and he covered shipping one-way (I only paid return shipping). All in all, great service from Nick. 
   
*@uelover* -- aren't you from Singapore? I'd imagine it being extreme expensive to ship there. Not sure why you feel entitled to a discount. If you can source the opamps locally for a better price, that should absolutely be your course of action. But to want Nick to ship you a product for cheap, and then criticizing his business practices is a bit unfair.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





questhate said:


> The stock gain was too high for me as well with my UERM. There just wasn't enough volume travel on low-gain, so I had to send mine back in to Nick to get the gain lowered. It was a quick turnaround for me too, probably a week total, and he covered shipping one-way (I only paid return shipping). All in all, great service from Nick.
> 
> *@uelover* -- aren't you from Singapore? I'd imagine it being extreme expensive to ship there. Not sure why you feel entitled to a discount. If you can source the opamps locally for a better price, that should absolutely be your course of action. But to want Nick to ship you a product for cheap, and then criticizing his business practices is a bit unfair.


 
   
  I have purchased many other items from the US and have bought much bigger and heavier items shipped to me via USPS Priority and the shipping fee is less than US$40. However, Nick is quoting me US$40+ on the shipping alone just for the opamp using the same USPS Priority. It is the same amount that Schitt is quoting me to ship the Asgard 2 over, just that this time round I am just shipping a tiny pair of opamps.
   
  Not that I feel entitled for any discount but at least, not being overcharged.


----------



## Poimandres

I just ordered the mkii with the gain lowered. Since I will only be using iems/ciems I don't think this will be an issue. It only involves Nick soldering two resistors in the signal path on the amp and is completely reversible. 

What opamps are necessary? Maybe mouser is a better option?


----------



## pekingduck

I can feel your pain. One year ago I asked Nick why it cost $42 to ship just one amp and I never got a reply lol.
   
  Quote: 





uelover said:


> I have purchased many other items from the US and have bought much bigger and heavier items shipped to me via USPS Priority and the shipping fee is less than US$40. However, Nick is quoting me US$40+ on the shipping alone just for the opamp using the same USPS Priority. It is the same amount that Schitt is quoting me to ship the Asgard 2 over, just that this time round I am just shipping a tiny pair of opamps.
> 
> Not that I feel entitled for any discount but at least, not being overcharged.


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





uelover said:


> A possible issue however is that by lowering the gain further, the volume may be too soft on headphones.


 
   
  I think he keeps the high gain on +db something, and just lowers the low gain. I can get reasonable sound from my Mad Dogs/HE500 with the leckerton set on high gain.


----------



## Poimandres

I am prett sure that it lowers both. I will verify.


----------



## Poimandres

I just reread Nicks email, it is definitely both.


----------



## plakat

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> I guess you are right, but he could give discounts


 
   
  ... which have been added to the list price before 
  As I understand thats a rather small business, i.e. there is not much room for error. For me not giving discounts is a sign of honest calculation that is not artificially inflated with negotiable parts.
   
  As for shipping costs: I don't know about the USPS pricing structure, but some carriers have rather coarse classes (i.e. small/medium/large), so shipping costs might indeed be the same for 2 op-amps and a much heavier object falling into the same 'small' category. For a small business it might be infeasible to work with multiple carriers to optimize shipping costs (that are paid by the customer anyway). But of course it sucks to pay 46,- shipping for content worth about 30,-.


----------



## Poimandres

Not only that but please remember that the amp is worth more (compared to other amps in its price range and even those costing almost twice as much) than what Nick is selling them for.


----------



## thegunner100

If you're using a seperate dac, lowering both gains shouldn't be a problem at all for full sized headphones. However, if you're using the UHA-6s's dac then you might run into problems with full sized headphones.


----------



## thegrobe

I'm selling a pair of the 627 opamps if anyone is interested.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/668859/2x-burr-brown-ti-opa627ap-op-amps#post_9540471


----------



## Poimandres

Confirmed with Nick that the gain mod reduces all gain even if an external source is used. That being said my gain will be -12 and +6.


----------



## Poimandres

Does anyone else with the mkii have a pair of phonaks? With the gain mod the low gain is far too low of a volume and on high gain I need to have the volume anywhere from half to 3/4. It appears as if the phonaks are hard to drive however I have no other iems or phones at this time to ensure it isn't the amp.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> Does anyone else with the mkii have a pair of phonaks? With the gain mod the low gain is far too low of a volume and on high gain I need to have the volume anywhere from half to 3/4. It appears as if the phonaks are hard to drive however I have no other iems or phones at this time to ensure it isn't the amp.


 
   
  What are you using for your source? The built-in Leckerton DAC or something through the line in?


----------



## Poimandres

The built in dac, but it shouldn't matter as Nick stated the mod will affect the volume level regardless of the source.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





poimandres said:


> The built in dac, but it shouldn't matter as Nick stated the mod will affect the volume level regardless of the source.


 
   
  Right. I was more inquiring because using the built-in DAC I found even low gain quite loud before the mod.


----------



## kimvictor

Has anyone matched their uha-6s.mkii with ak100?


----------



## Shini44

guys i upgraded my uha.6s.mkii and DacPort LX with iUSB!!! check out the review :3

http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-iusb-power/reviews/9229


----------



## thegunner100

I sent my amp to Nick and they will be shipped back out to me tomorrow. I'll have them back by Friday hopefully. I opted for -12db, it should help immensly with the sensitive UERMs.


----------



## Jargon

Has anyone tried pairing a ATH A2000x with the 6S MKII?


----------



## uelover

jargon said:


> Has anyone tried pairing a ATH A2000x with the 6S MKII?




Have not tried it with the a2000x but it does not pair well with my w3000anv and esw10jpn. The a2000x behaves similarly so I don't think they will pair well.


----------



## zowki

uelover said:


> Have not tried it with the a2000x but it does not pair well with my w3000anv and esw10jpn. The a2000x behaves similarly so I don't think they will pair well.



Could you please elaborate? I paired my UHA-6S.MKII with an ESW10JPN and I thought it sounded fine.


----------



## Shini44

how does the HD650 perform with this amp, not enough power to drive it right?


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





shini44 said:


> how does the HD650 perform with this amp, not enough power to drive it right?


 
   
  Based on the other cans I tried with it the Leckerton should be fine for HD650s.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





zowki said:


> Could you please elaborate? I paired my UHA-6S.MKII with an ESW10JPN and I thought it sounded fine.


 
   
  On the right amp the ESW10JPN sounded very very good (the Ear HP-4 and Pico amp are two of them).
   
  On the UHA6SMKII it sounded mediocre. It is a far cry from when it is driven from the Ear HP-4 and Pico amp.
   
  There are other headphones that sounded much better than the ESW10JPN when driven with UHA6SMKII imho.


----------



## Bill-P

uelover said:


> On the right amp the ESW10JPN sounded very very good (the Ear HP-4 and Pico amp are two of them).
> 
> On the UHA6SMKII it sounded mediocre. It is a far cry from when it is driven from the Ear HP-4 and Pico amp.
> 
> There are other headphones that sounded much better than the ESW10JPN when driven with UHA6SMKII imho.




Similar experience. ATH-W1000X isn't a go for UHA-6S Mk.II either.

Amazingly, ATH-ES10 does sound pretty good with UHA-6S Mk.II. It's probably the only Audio Technica headphone I know of that doesn't hate the UHA-6S Mk.II.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





shini44 said:


> how does the HD650 perform with this amp, not enough power to drive it right?


 

 I've driven the HD650 with my Leckerton at a head-fi meet it drives the headphone fine.


----------



## kskwerl

digitalfreak said:


> I've driven the HD650 with my Leckerton at a head-fi meet it drives the headphone fine.





with 250ohm 880s I could max out the volume and be comfortable, same with the mad dogs


----------



## fnkcow

Slim chance, but has anyone listened to both UHA-6S MKII and Muse PD1+? How would they compare?


----------



## DMinor

Speaking of synergy, the UHA paired with my diymod ipod & EX1000 using a pure silver lod makes me smile every time I listen to the music. Something just special to my ears with that super clean sound, extensions of the lowers and bass ( I am not a basshead but I want that extension). The thing is I can listen to music with the vol knob either turned to min or to the max. At max, it really doesn't hurt my ears as the sound is still clean with excellent separation and no clouding or distortion of the sound. Everything seems to be zoomed in or out to proportion without intruding each other. Amazing. Never had I heard piano so good.
   
  I also have the RX MK2, but it just doesn't match the sound from the UHA.


----------



## zachchen1996

Has anyone tried their uha-6s mkii's with the ada4627 op-amp?


----------



## FlySweep

zachchen1996 said:


> Has anyone tried their uha-6s mkii's with the ada4627 op-amp?


 
   
  Yes.. I have it.. and will have impressions in a bit.  Teaser?  It's good.. very good.


----------



## zachchen1996

flysweep said:


> Yes.. I have it.. and will have impressions in a bit.  Teaser?  It's good.. very good.




That's good news! Just ordered a pair from Nick. Heard great things about this opamp with this amp


----------



## zachchen1996

ADA4627's came in today. Definitely better than opa209 for the uha-6s mkii. If you are thinking about getting this amp, order it with Op-amp ADA4627!


----------



## Theogenes

Glad to hear you like 'em, man! Any impressions on how they sound versus stock?


----------



## zachchen1996

The 4627 sounds more natural than the 209, which I feel sounds a bit unnaturally thin in comparison. The 4627 also has better timbre than the 209, bass weight and impact is also more satisfying, I feel as if soundstaging/imaging abilities are better with the 4627's as well. The 4627 isn't any less detailed than the 209. Practically better than the 209 in everything? Sorry, I'm really bad at describing improvements and sound in general  It definitely makes the leck a better amp though.


----------



## Theogenes

Lol! Sounds like a pretty solid set of impressions to me man . If you have any further thoughts or comments about it, please do share! The changes wrought by using different opamps seem to be one of the most commonly asked set of questions about the Lecks, so you'd probably be helping somebody out who's just like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 
   
  Hope you keep lovin' it!!


----------



## vwinter

Whoa. I'd never describe the 209 as thin, especially unnaturally thin. But I don't have your frame of reference. 

Mind blown. Don't mind me, carry on lol.

Edit: Apparently they might sound heartier in the QuickStep?

Always wanted to try this amp. So many good things I've read for a while. Apologies for the interruption.


----------



## thegrobe

I'm curious to hear more feedback about this opamp as well. I'm trying to find a good match with my Heir 8.A's which are a bit too warm and overly muddy with any kind of other warmth in the chain. The thinness of the 209's work fairly well but I could do without the interference.

I like the tone of the 8610 but they have a bit too much warmth. (With 8.A) The 627? What a mess, lol


----------



## zachchen1996

vwinter said:


> Whoa. I'd never describe the 209 as thin, especially unnaturally thin. But I don't have your frame of reference.
> 
> Mind blown. Don't mind me, carry on lol.
> 
> ...




FlySweep told me in a pm that when the leck was paired with the 209, he prefered the meier quickstep to the leck, but after he got ada4627's in the leck, he decided to sell his quickstep!  ps thanks flysweep for the 4627 impressions!


----------



## vwinter

zachchen1996 said:


> FlySweep told me in a pm that when the leck was paired with the 209, he prefered the meier quickstep to the leck, but after he got ada4627's in the leck, he decided to sell his quickstep!  ps thanks flysweep for the 4627 impressions!




:blink:
If that's not an endorsement I don't know what is. Enjoy!


----------



## FlySweep

zachchen1996 said:


> ADA4627's came in today. Definitely better than opa209 for the uha-6s mkii. If you are thinking about getting this amp, order it with Op-amp ADA4627!


 
   
  Nice.. give it some time to 'burn in'.. it'll smooth out.  My UHA w/ ADA4627 sounded pretty aggressive and a bit 'rough around the edges' for the first five to ten hours.  It sounded cleaner and better controlled after that.



theogenes said:


> Glad to hear you like 'em, man! Any impressions on how they sound versus stock?


 
   
  I've only had the UHA w/ the OPA209.. and I find the ADA4627 smokes it (yep, that's some good ol' fashioned HeadFi exaggeration for you.. lol).  In all seriousness.. it address a lot of the shortcomings I found with the 209, namely: a thin, brittle, slightly cold sound.. and a lack of note weight.  The 4627 improves all that and more.. it's timbre is simply terrific.. it's very clear and the soundstage is much better than what the 209 offered, IMO.  I greatly preferred the QUICKSTEP to the UHA/209.  The UHA4627 sounds as good, if not (subjectively) better than the QS, IMO.


----------



## zachchen1996

flysweep said:


> Nice.. give it some time to 'burn in'.. it'll smooth out.  My UHA w/ ADA4627 sounded pretty aggressive and a bit 'rough around the edges' for the first five to ten hours.  It sounded cleaner and better controlled after that.
> 
> I've only had the UHA w/ the OPA209.. and I find the ADA4627 smokes it (yep, that's some good ol' fashioned HeadFi exaggeration for you.. lol).  In all seriousness.. it address a lot of the shortcomings I found with the 209, namely: a thin, brittle, slightly cold sound.. and a lack of note weight.  The 4627 improves all that and more.. it's timbre is simply terrific.. it's very clear and the soundstage is much better than what the 209 offered, IMO.  I greatly preferred the QUICKSTEP to the UHA/209.  The UHA4627 sounds as good, if not (subjectively) better than the QS, IMO.




We definitely hear things very similarly regarding this little amp  I see that you have an odac and a v800 dac, when moving from the odac as a source for the leck to the v800, does the amp scale up in SQ well?


----------



## thegrobe

Is the ADA4627 an ARZ or BRZ for this application? I also find an ADA4637 BRZ that has similar specs, has anyone tried that?


----------



## zachchen1996

Nick told me in an email that it doesn't matter if it is an a, b, arz, or brz, etc. The ones that I have in my leck are ada4627-1a. I just ordered the 4627's directly from Nick.


----------



## FlySweep

FYI, prospective buyers.. the ADA4627 doesn't cost "extra" from Nick.  I don't know if that will change in time (I highly doubt it), but Nick said it costs him the same price as it costs him to source the 8610 (the standard opamp that the UHA comes with).  I can't recommend this opamp enough for the UHA.  I know opamp rolling doesn't necessarily afford the drastic changes rolling tubes (or other components) might.. but I can say the 4627 offers a real, identifiable change (and IMO, an improvement) over the 209.


----------



## gnarlsagan

flysweep said:


> FYI, prospective buyers.. the ADA4627 doesn't cost "extra" from Nick.  I don't know if that will change in time (I highly doubt it), but Nick said it costs him the same price as it costs him to source the 8610 (the standard opamp that the UHA comes with).  I can't recommend this opamp enough for the UHA.  I know opamp rolling doesn't necessarily afford the drastic changes rolling tubes (or other components) might.. but I can say the 4627 offers a real, identifiable change (and IMO, an improvement) over the 209.




Sorry if this has been asked, but do you know if there's any difference between the 4267 and 8610?


----------



## 514077

Hell!  I can only wish the last few posts had been done 10 days ago, before I ordered mine with 209s.  I'll see how it goes before ordering some 627s.
  Kevin


----------



## FlySweep

gnarlsagan said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but do you know if there's any difference between the 4267 and 8610?


 
   
  I haven't heard the 8610 in the UHA, gnarls.. but I've heard it in a few other (very transparent) portables.. the 8610 has excellent balance.. going completely off memory (and approximation), the 4627 has better dynamics and resolving ability.  The overarching feel I got from the 8610 was "smoothness" .. perhaps to the detriment of some (very minor) resolution.



uelong said:


> Hell!  I can only wish the last few posts had been done 10 days ago, before I ordered mine with 209s.  I'll see how it goes before ordering some 627s.
> Kevin


 
   
  We're talking about the ADA4627.. not to be confused with the OPA627 (which is a different opamp).


----------



## Bazirker

uelong said:


> Hell!  I can only wish the last few posts had been done 10 days ago, before I ordered mine with 209s.  I'll see how it goes before ordering some 627s.
> Kevin




I think it's only like $15 to get a new op amp straight from Nick, pre-installed in a socket and ready to go. I'm considering ordering one of his amps along with a slew of op amps to try out and making a thread about my findings. 

http://www.leckertonaudio.com/products/


----------



## thegrobe

bazirker said:


> I think it's only like $15 to get a new op amp straight from Nick, pre-installed in a socket and ready to go. I'm considering ordering one of his amps along with a slew of op amps to try out and making a thread about my findings.
> 
> http://www.leckertonaudio.com/products/



Yeah except you need two of each. Leckerton charges a lot for shipping, too. Last time I checked it was like $12 to ship a pair. A bit much. I get them from mouser and solder them on adapters. A bit less when you're talking trying 4-5 different pairs, etc.


----------



## 514077

Well, I await that thread when you start it.  Thanks for the correction on the op amp.   What I heard about the opa627 didn't thrill me. But the 4627 sounds interesting.  How does the treble of the 209 compare with the 4627?


----------



## zachchen1996

uelong said:


> Well, I await that thread when you start it.  Thanks for the correction on the op amp.   What I heard about the opa627 didn't thrill me. But the 4627 sounds interesting.  How does the treble of the 209 compare with the 4627?




The 209's pales in comparison to the 4627's. piano's sound quite off with the 209, but with the 4627 they sound natural. 209 treble is very harsh?


----------



## zachchen1996

thegrobe said:


> Yeah except you need two of each. Leckerton charges a lot for shipping, too. Last time I checked it was like $12 to ship a pair. A bit much. I get them from mouser and solder them on adapters. A bit less when you're talking trying 4-5 different pairs, etc.




Nick told me in an email that shipping was 6$ not 12$


----------



## 514077

Being a blind guy, I'll have to pay Nick for mounting them on their sockets and therefore his shipping cost.


----------



## zachchen1996

uelong said:


> Being a blind guy, I'll have to pay Nick for mounting them on their sockets and therefore his shipping cost.




You don't need to do any soldering! The op amps come already soldered to an adapter. All you have to do is pop the pins into the circuit board.


----------



## lee730

.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





uelong said:


> Well, I await that thread when you start it.  Thanks for the correction on the op amp.   What I heard about the opa627 didn't thrill me. But the 4627 sounds interesting.  How does the treble of the 209 compare with the 4627?


 

 You don't have to solder. You can interchange the OP Amps as long as they have the correct adapter.


----------



## 514077

I'm sure I can do the change.  I was just thinking that a non-leckerton source might not mount them on those pinned socket mountings that make it convenient.  But let's see how it sounds before trying to go inside the case. 
  I also note the Nick doesn't seem to offer the 4627 as a choice, yet.
  Thanks for your posts.
  Kevin  Windsor On


----------



## zachchen1996

uelong said:


> I'm sure I can do the change.  I was just thinking that a non-leckerton source might not mount them on those pinned socket mountings that make it convenient.  But let's see how it sounds before trying to go inside the case.
> I also note the Nick doesn't seem to offer the 4627 as a choice, yet.
> Thanks for your posts.
> Kevin  Windsor On




Just send him an email telling him you want to order a pair of ada4627's, he currently has them in stock.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Whats the price for a pair of 4627's


----------



## FlySweep

digitalfreak said:


> Whats the price for a pair of 4627's


 
   
MOUSER


----------



## zachchen1996

I've been listening to my he-400's nonstop these past few days due to the ada4627.


----------



## FlySweep

zachchen1996 said:


> I've been listening to my he-400's nonstop these past few days due to the ada4627.


 
   
  I was amazed to find how well it paired with my FA-002w "High Edition".. that phone is kind of picky with upstream gear.. and man, the ADA4627/UHA sounded _wonderful_ with it.


----------



## zachchen1996

flysweep said:


> I was amazed to find how well it paired with my FA-002w "High Edition".. that phone is kind of picky with upstream gear.. and man, the ADA4627/UHA sounded _wonderful_ with it.




I was originally thinking about upgrading to a portaphile 627x which is supposed to be the ultimate portable amp. But after the 4627, I don't know if it's worth the money to upgrade. decisions decisions...


----------



## gnarlsagan

FlySweep thanks for your impressions. Nick added the 4627 to the Leckerton product page, and he should have more in by the end of the week. I've already ordered a pair. Looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## darkwasim786

which would you say is better sq wise between these amps not counting cost....
   
  Leckerton uha-4
  Leckerton uha-6s mk2
  Apex- glacier
  and Iqube v2
   
  will mostly be using amp...


----------



## FlySweep

gnarlsagan said:


> FlySweep thanks for your impressions. Nick added the 4627 to the Leckerton product page, and he should have more in by the end of the week. I've already ordered a pair. Looking forward to trying them out.


 
   
  Great, congrats.. looking forward to your impressions with them.. glad others are trying these out so we can form some consensus on what we like/don't like about it.
   
  BTW, I highly recommend dropping the gain (which Nick does for free) on the UHA if you anticipate using it with IEMs most of the time.  Even the stock amp's unity gain was too high for my JH13Pro... an IEM that, despite some very sensitive specs, demands more volume than expected.
   
  ..speaking of which.. the 4627/UHA sounds phenomenal with the JH13Pro.  In fact, the "feel" of the sound reminds me an awful lot of the Violectric V200.. the V200 is slightly warmer sounding.. and the ADA4627 has a _smidge _more (welcome) treble presence, in comparison.  Both are remarkably, smooth, neutral sounding amps with seemingly "kindred" voicing.  Timbre, soundstage and resolution, in particular, is quite noteworthy with the 4627.  As I've said before, it's the most "complete" sounding opamp I've heard in the UHA.


----------



## vwinter

^ What do you usually listen to with the UHA?


----------



## DMinor

I might just get another UHA with ADA4627 and call it a day.


----------



## FlySweep

vwinter said:


> ^ What do you usually listen to with the UHA?


 
   
  Gear?  Laptop or Galaxy S3 (OTG allows me to output USB Audio) > ODAC > UHA > JH13/AS-2
   
  Music?  Boy, where do I start.. it would be easier to mention what I _don't_ listen to (country).  I listen to a ton of (independent) hip hop.. as well as jazz, soul, funk, blues, R&B, lots of diverse electronic music, downtempo, prog-rock, Indian Classical music, modern world music, atmospheric jungle/drum 'n bass.. the list goes on, man!


----------



## vwinter

flysweep said:


> Gear?  Laptop or Galaxy S3 (OTG allows me to output USB Audio) > ODAC > UHA > JH13/AS-2
> 
> Music?  Boy, where do I start.. it would be easier to mention what I _don't_ listen to (country).  I listen to a ton of (independent) hip hop.. as well as jazz, soul, funk, blues, R&B, lots of diverse electronic music, downtempo, prog-rock, Indian Classical music, modern world music, atmospheric jungle/drum 'n bass.. the list goes on, man!




I meant gear, mainly IEMs vs headphones because you mentioned the gain, but now I know who to PM for recommendations in those genres. 

I didn't realize you went through the ODAC on the go, especially since the UHA has a built in DAC section. That's a manlier rig than I'll ever carry. 

Edit: I usually am on the mobile site and can't see signatures. =/


----------



## Bazirker

It's amazing to me how few of these amps get posted in the "for sale" section. One was posted over the weekend and sold almost immediately. I take that as a testament to user satisfaction...


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





bazirker said:


> It's amazing to me how few of these amps get posted in the "for sale" section. One was posted over the weekend and sold almost immediately. I take that as a testament to user satisfaction...


 
  Yup. Most users seems to be very satisfied with this amp. I'm one of them.


----------



## zachchen1996

This thread is also usually pretty quiet because everyone who owns this amp is too busy enjoying it


----------



## gnarlsagan

zachchen1996 said:


> This thread is also usually pretty quiet because everyone who owns this amp is too busy enjoying it




Yes that's me! Awesome little amp/dac. Still haven't been convinced to try anything else. And I've shopped around!


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> This thread is also usually pretty quiet because everyone who owns this amp is too busy enjoying it


 

 You are absolutely right, it reminds me of the EX1000. They are hype free.


----------



## Bazirker

I've got a set of UM Merlins I sent off for a refit, and I'm looking to have an amp in-hand to drive them once they return.  I think this amp is the winner, just have to decide on the op amp...and keep watching for used ones...


----------



## burrrcub

Welp.  Just jumped on the ADA4627 hype train.  Let's see how these will pair with my 1964 V3.  The OPA627 and V3 didn't get along that well with a lot of buzzing noise especially at low volume.


----------



## Bazirker

Quote: 





burrrcub said:


> Welp.  Just jumped on the ADA4627 hype train.  Let's see how these will pair with my 1964 V3.  The OPA627 and V3 didn't get along that well with a lot of buzzing noise especially at low volume.


 
   
  Looking forward to your impressions.  I'm between the 4627 and the 8610; another positive review of the 4627 may just be what it takes to make the decision for me.


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





bazirker said:


> Looking forward to your impressions.  I'm between the 4627 and the 8610; another positive review of the 4627 may just be what it takes to make the decision for me.


 

 or just toss a coin and call it a day.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> This thread is also usually pretty quiet because everyone who owns this amp is too busy enjoying it


 

 Considering I'm the one who started this thread back when the UHA 6S MKII was first being announced I'm pretty impressed the thread is still alive and pushing 100 plus pages. It's good to see the Leck's are holding their own on this forum against other pricier gear. Speaking of Leck gear I'm actually contemplating of just going with my UHA6S MKII and throwing my UHA4 with op amp 8610 up on the FS forums. Haven't really made up my mind though.


----------



## lee730

Well it's no surpise to me. Leckerton makes quality amps. From the UHA4 to the MKII .


----------



## thegunner100

If I wanted to change my opamps, all I would need to do is purchase the "SOIC-to-DIP Adapter w/Pre-Installed Op-Amp", take apart the amp, pull out the previous opamp, and then put the new one in? I'm interesting in grabbing a 4627 to go with my UERM and hd600.


----------



## zachchen1996

bazirker said:


> Looking forward to your impressions.  I'm between the 4627 and the 8610; another positive review of the 4627 may just be what it takes to make the decision for me.




This an impression from someone on another forum where he compares different opamps used with his uha-6s mkii, it was really helpful for my decision to get the 4627!

"Posting my recent opamp impressions:

4898-weighty, thick, and rich, maybe not as much as 627. Organic sounding. Better blackground, than 209 but less detailed/resolving, less plankton. 209 digs deeper. Vocals less dry than 1611 but still a hint of dryness. A bit muddled at times, but still decent separation. Slightly bigger sounding bottom end.

209-Analytical signature, digs deep. Easier to hear recording noise and artifacts. String plucks and applause is more thin and brittle. Slight haze/veil despite picking up tons of detail. More blended, less separation and articulation of dynamics. Overall less refined signature than the others. Vocals less dry but could also because it stands out less in overall signature which is more coherent and balanced than the others. Therefore, any vocal issues could stand out/apart less. I do think vocals are more liquid than the others in actuality on more listening. 

*4627-Better dynamics and note articulation than 209. Perhaps best macro and micro dynamic balance of the bunch w/ lots of clear inner detail. Excellent timbre! Clearer, blacker than 209 w/ better separation and imaging. Widest SS of all. Less recording noise emphasis than 209 but actually more resolving. Superior resolution, excellent spatial precision, best blackground, fantastic macro and micro dynamics. Most natural and accurate timbre. [COLOR=FF00AA]The clear cut overall winner[/COLOR].*

1611-Very fast, best of the bunch. Analytical type sig. Decent timbre, not as good as 4627 or 4898 though, better than 209. Not sure why, could be a minute extra bit of treble brittleness, ringing type treble sound. Driest vocals. Wider SS than 4898. 4627 has cleaner, clearer note articulation and more accurate timbre. 1611 might have sharper, more precise sound but less blackground and timbre is less accurate and fleshed out. 

Note: All opamps have more than sufficient run time w/ the exception of the OPA1611 which has the fewest by far."


----------



## pekingduck

Is the AD4627 susceptible to mobile interference?


----------



## zachchen1996

pekingduck said:


> Is the AD4627 susceptible to mobile interference?




I'll go check later and see. The 209 definitely has a lot of interference though...


----------



## pekingduck

Thanks! That's why I opted for the AD8610. If the 4627 isn't, I will HAVE to give it a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> I'll go check later and see. The 209 definitely has a lot of interference though...


----------



## DigitalFreak

Anyone here know where I can order an op amp storage tray/box? I'm getting tired of storing my opamps in the little cardboard boxes Nick sends them in. I tried searching mouser but it's taking forever for a search to complete on that site.


----------



## vwinter

Couldn't you just use one of those clear-ish plastic boxes with a ton of compartments that people use to store beads or buttons or jewelry?

Unless they need to be stored very specifically (I have no idea), you can get one of those boxes with like 10-20 compartments for under 5 bucks.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





thegunner100 said:


> If I wanted to change my opamps, all I would need to do is purchase the "SOIC-to-DIP Adapter w/Pre-Installed Op-Amp", take apart the amp, pull out the previous opamp, and then put the new one in? I'm interesting in grabbing a 4627 to go with my UERM and hd600.


 
  Yup. It's as easy as that!


----------



## Bazirker

Well then, 4627 it is!


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





vwinter said:


> Couldn't you just use one of those clear-ish plastic boxes with a ton of compartments that people use to store beads or buttons or jewelry?
> 
> Unless they need to be stored very specifically (I have no idea), you can get one of those boxes with like 10-20 compartments for under 5 bucks.


 

 I need something with a foamy base that i can pin the op amp to so it doesn't rattle around. I also need something that has an inside lining that's not conductive. I don't know, maybe one of those storage bins with non conductive foam cut to size for the compartments?


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Yup. It's as easy as that!


 
   
  Do they have to put in a specific orientation or does it not matter?


----------



## thegunner100

Why does it cost $10.45 to ship a tiny little OPAMP within the states?! Kinda ridiculous...


----------



## Bazirker

thegunner100 said:


> Why does it cost $10.45 to ship a tiny little OPAMP within the states?! Kinda ridiculous...




Profit.


----------



## AnakChan

Q: where are you guys buying the ADA4627? I saw reference to Mouser. Or are you guys getting it from Leckerton directly?


----------



## kimvictor

ocswing said:


> Do they have to put in a specific orientation or does it not matter?


they do. I think they do.It should be fairly easy to tell.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Q: where are you guys buying the ADA4627? I saw reference to Mouser. Or are you guys getting it from Leckerton directly?


 

 When I  bought Op Amps I got from both Mouser and Leckerton. So I'm assuming you can go to either source. But I went with Mouser for Op Amp 627AP because it was cheaper.


----------



## gnarlsagan

The 4267 is available from Leckerton. Got mine there.


----------



## zachchen1996

It's easier to get direct from leckerton because the opamp is already soldered to the adapter so all you have to do is plug it into the circuit board.


----------



## DigitalFreak

I just got an email from Leckerton this afternoon concerning the ADA4627-1A and it can be ordered directly from his site. The op amp costs 16 USD per op amp and comes already soldered onto the SOIC board. I was tempted but shipping to Canada is 32 USD which means I'd be paying 64 USD for a couple of tiny op amps. Pretty pricey for a couple of little op amps. Anyone out there handy with a soldering iron or know of a better place to buy this op amp already soldered to a SOIC board, lol? I've given flea bay a quick look and there are cheaper alternatives but they all have no SOIC board and shipping is ranging anywhere from 9 to 20 bones USD.
   
  By the way, I also mentioned to Nick he should look into getting a head-fi account and pop in on the thread. He answered he's been meaning to and eventually will get around to it but he has been very busy the last few months with new designs. Not to sure if he meant designs at his day job or concerning his home Leckerton audio business. If it's his home business I wonder what he has up his sleeve?


----------



## Theogenes

Hmmm.... Color me interested if he's working on something new. Pretty impressed by the guy and his products.


----------



## robm321

I'm also very impressed with his work and approach.


----------



## DMinor

For ordering the ADA4627, what's the Voltage Input Offset - 120µV or 70µV? What difference would that make?


----------



## FlySweep

Nick's been working on a new amp w/ an upsampling DAC & digital volume control (amongst other features).  He hasn't said too much else, but there will be some tweaks to improve the performance of the amp, too.  I'm guessing we'll see it later this year.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





flysweep said:


> Nick's been working on a new amp w/ an upsampling DAC & digital volume control (amongst other features).  He hasn't said too much else, but there will be some tweaks to improve the performance of the amp, too.  I'm guessing we'll see it later this year.


 
   
  Well if it has a digital pot that is quite interesting. I really enjoyed the UHA4 when I had it.


----------



## boombobby289

I plan to use UHA-6S MKII with Fiio X3 to improve the clarity & detail of sound.
  According to an expert head-fier, the AD8610 has better "detail" than OPA209.
   
  I would like to know how about other OpAmp sounds? 
 They are:
  AD797ANZ
 OPA627AP (need to add $50)
   
  If I want the best clarity & detail, should I choose AD8610?


----------



## DigitalFreak

If you check the first few pages there's some posts commenting about the 8610 vs 209 vs 627.


----------



## lee730

209 is a detail monster IMO. I actually have a pair still up for grabs if you want. 627 AP is more musical with more bass, a bigger sound stage. The treble is smoothed out with more emphasis on mids and bass. 8610 is a happy medium IMO with a hint of warmth to the sound while still remaining relatively neutral. It was my favorite OP amp of them all. I haven't tried this new craze of an Op Amp so can't help you there.


----------



## boombobby289

Does this work?
  My potential setup: iPad 2 + CCK (camera connection kit) + UHA-6S.MKII.
   
  My intention is to bypass the internal DAC of iPad so that the raw digital signal can be processed by UHA-6S.MKII.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





boombobby289 said:


> Does this work?
> My potential setup: iPad 2 + CCK (camera connection kit) + UHA-6S.MKII.
> 
> My intention is to bypass the internal DAC of iPad so that the raw digital signal can be processed by UHA-6S.MKII.


 
   
  Yes :-

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/507559/list-of-dacs-that-work-with-ipad/450#post_8546730
   
  You have to flip the switch from USB to chg (charge).


----------



## hoichi

Has anyone compared the Leckerton with ADA4627 with the Tralucent T1 yet?


----------



## FlySweep

..used my gain-modified (-12/+3) UHA (w/ ADA4627) with the Beyer DT880/600... which are the most power-hungry phones I (currently) own.  Oh high gain (+3) w/ the ODAC (2Vrms output), I'm able to get above average listening volume (but not extremely loud).  I'd put it halfway way between my average listening volume & my max.. with it leaning closer to the max end.
   
  I've been using the JH13Pro (FP) with the UHA for the better part of two weeks now.. and, holy hell, does it sound awesome.  Smooth, full, dynamic, detailed, and with an excellent soundstage.  The 4627's treble is smooth and detailed..and not bright, (sometimes) sharp, and (excessively) crisp like the 209's treble was (at times).  The 4627 is very balanced.. neutral & ever-so-slightly warm.  Oh.. and the ADA4627's bass performance is just terrific.  Full, punchy, extended, impactful.. but very accurate and it textures very naturally.  This is the most transparent opamp I've heard in the UHA.  As I stated previously, I'm reminded a lot of my (solid state) desktop amp's voicing, the Violectric V200.
   
  I was listening to Grant Geissman & co's, "Sounds of Acadia" LP w/ the ODAC/UHA/JH13.  This album (like the others in the series) is very well recorded and has lots of environmental/field recording elements.. track 7 ("Black Woods") opens with a horse carriage trotting from off in the distance in the right.. passing ahead of you.. then off to the left.. so you get a terrific "doppler" experience.  With the JH13 (and all the other upstream gear), it was simply stunning.  Very realistic!


----------



## soundbear

Quote: 





boombobby289 said:


> I plan to use UHA-6S MKII with Fiio X3 to improve the clarity & detail of sound.
> According to an expert head-fier, the AD8610 has better "detail" than OPA209.
> 
> I would like to know how about other OpAmp sounds?
> ...


 
  I sent my UHA4 back to nick for the 209 after hearing how it was so great, and when I listened to it I wondered "where did the bass go?"   I promptly sent it back to NIck and got the 8610 back.   I agree with Lee, the 209 is for the analytical boys who don't enjoy their bass.   Kinda like the DBA02 compared to the GR07.  But I jumped from the UHA4 to the T1 and  "oh my God, night and day!"   I bought the UHA4 and also the Arrow and picked the UHA4 over it and returned the Arrow. I felt the UHA4 had a more refined, smoother bass and mids, seemed more balanced than the current Arrow model 2 years ago.   But then when I heard the T1 I was blown away.   I do think the UHA4 seems more solidly built than the T1, but the T1v2 has a new volume control that is much better than the first one.


----------



## TekeRugburn

soundbear said:


> I sent my UHA4 back to nick for the 209 after hearing how it was so great, and when I listened to it I wondered "where did the bass go?"   I promptly sent it back to NIck and got the 8610 back.   I agree with Lee, the 209 is for the analytical boys who don't enjoy their bass.   Kinda like the DBA02 compared to the GR07.  But I jumped from the UHA4 to the T1 and  "oh my God, night and day!"   I bought the UHA4 and also the Arrow and picked the UHA4 over it and returned the Arrow. I felt the UHA4 had a more refined, smoother bass and mids, seemed more balanced than the current Arrow model 2 years ago.   But then when I heard the T1 I was blown away.   I do think the UHA4 seems more solidly built than the T1, but the T1v2 has a new volume control that is much better than the first one.




The tralucent t1? They have two versions?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> The tralucent t1? They have two versions?


 
   
  It's been updated. I'm not so sure about the volume pot. I thought it was an improved power supply. There may actually be better control on the volume pot though but this is going from memory. Personally I think the sound has improved just based on the PSU alone.


----------



## zowki

The UHA-6S.MKII noise floor isn't low enough for me. When I turn the volume knob over half on high gain I hear hissing on my Sennheiser HD800. I'd get an O2/ODAC which doesn't have this problem but it doesn't have USB charging.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





zowki said:


> The UHA-6S.MKII noise floor isn't low enough for me. When I turn the volume knob over half on high gain I hear hissing on my Sennheiser HD800. I'd get an O2/ODAC which doesn't have this problem but it doesn't have USB charging.


 
  Wait say what? I've never had any hissing issues even with SE535, a super sensitive iem! I've tried the leckertons with a HD800, but I didn't notice any hissing...


----------



## Kendoji

My Leckerton was always dead silent driving my HE-500 (which they drove surprisingly well).  Haven't tried with the HD 800 yet, but will give it a go this weekend.  I have the 627 opamp.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Wait say what? I've never had any hissing issues even with SE535, a super sensitive iem! I've tried the leckertons with a HD800, but I didn't notice any hissing...


 
   
  I've personally not noticed any hiss with sensitive IEMs (TG!334, 1Plus2) either.
  Quote: 





kendoji said:


> My Leckerton was always dead silent driving my HE-500 (which they drove surprisingly well).  Haven't tried with the HD 800 yet, but will give it a go this weekend.  I have the 627 opamp.


 
   
  With high impedance HP though (like the aforementioned HD800 or HE-500), I don't think they're too sensitive with hiss. Or is my understanding incorrect?


----------



## Kendoji

Yep correct, but Zowki said he heard noise with his HD 800.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





kendoji said:


> Yep correct, but Zowki said he heard noise with his HD 800.


 
   
  My bad. Serves me right for commenting after a few drinks. I'll shut up now.


----------



## zowki

kimvictor said:


> Wait say what? I've never had any hissing issues even with SE535, a super sensitive iem! I've tried the leckertons with a HD800, but I didn't notice any hissing...




Have you switched to high gain and turned the volume knob above half? The hissing gets very obvious at 3/4 volume on high gain.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





zowki said:


> Have you switched to high gain and turned the volume knob above half? The hissing gets very obvious at 3/4 volume on high gain.


 
  On high gain with HD800, I kept it around the 12o'clock as that's loud enough for me. I haven't tried 3/4 volume.


----------



## gnarlsagan

I've been playing with the 4627 for a couple hours. I've gone back and forth between it and the 8610 over a dozen times with the ER4S without changing volume or fit. As it's said on Leckerton's site, the differences are small if any. I used a 15 second clip on 2 songs over and over again to make it easier to distinguish possible differences. I think there is a slight difference, but I'm not 100% sure because I didn't try to distinguish them blind. I knew which one was which.
   
  If there is a difference, I'd say the 4627 has a bit more "sheen." Vocals sounded like the upper mids were accentuated, although I don't think this has to do with FR. The 4627 seemed to have slightly more detail, but at the cost of sounding more fatiguing than the 8610. Like I said, this was without touching the volume or taking the ER4S out of my ears. I was able to make the swaps in about 20 seconds, which is pretty long in audio memory time. 
   
  I'm going to use the 4627 for a while to see if other music I'm familiar with sounds at all different. Again, the differences I described may not actually exist, and I wouldn't be surprised if I failed a blind test between these two op-amps. I will approach further impressions skeptically, and will update here.


----------



## vwinter

gnarlsagan said:


> I was able to make the swaps in about 20 seconds, which is a pretty long in audio memory time.




When I try to AB and I need to start swapping IEMs and changing volume, I feel like I'm in one of those army movie scenes where the soldier is trying to take apart his rifle and put it back together as fast as he can.


----------



## zachchen1996

gnarlsagan said:


> I've been playing with the 4627 for a couple hours. I've gone back and forth between it and the 8610 over a dozen times with the ER4S without changing volume or fit. As it's said on Leckerton's site, the differences are small if any. I used a 15 second clip on 2 songs over and over again to make it easier to distinguish possible differences. I think there is a slight difference, but I'm not 100% sure because I didn't try to distinguish them blind. I knew which one was which.
> 
> If there is a difference, I'd say the 4627 has a bit more "sheen." Vocals sounded like the upper mids were accentuated, although I don't think this has to do with FR. The 4627 seemed to have slightly more detail, but at the cost of sounding more fatiguing than the 8610. Like I said, this was without touching the volume or taking the ER4S out of my ears. I was able to make the swaps in about 20 seconds, which is pretty long in audio memory time.
> 
> I'm going to use the 4627 for a while to see if other music I'm familiar with sounds at all different. Again, the differences I described may not actually exist, and I wouldn't be surprised if I failed a blind test between these two op-amps. I will approach further impressions skeptically, and will update here.




huh, seems like the two opamps are more similar than different, when I switched from the 209 to the 4627 the differences were very clear and obvious.


----------



## vwinter

zachchen1996 said:


> huh, seems like the two opamps *are more similar than alike*, when I switched from the 209 to the 4627 the differences were very clear and obvious.




Now we're just splitting hairs.


----------



## zachchen1996

vwinter said:


> Now we're just splitting hairs.




LOL it took me about 30 seconds to realize the typo :blink:


----------



## Bazirker

Quote: 





gnarlsagan said:


> I've been playing with the 4627 for a couple hours. I've gone back and forth between it and the 8610 over a dozen times with the ER4S without changing volume or fit. As it's said on Leckerton's site, the differences are small if any. I used a 15 second clip on 2 songs over and over again to make it easier to distinguish possible differences. I think there is a slight difference, but I'm not 100% sure because I didn't try to distinguish them blind. I knew which one was which.
> 
> If there is a difference, I'd say the 4627 has a bit more "sheen." Vocals sounded like the upper mids were accentuated, although I don't think this has to do with FR. The 4627 seemed to have slightly more detail, but at the cost of sounding more fatiguing than the 8610. Like I said, this was without touching the volume or taking the ER4S out of my ears. I was able to make the swaps in about 20 seconds, which is pretty long in audio memory time.
> 
> I'm going to use the 4627 for a while to see if other music I'm familiar with sounds at all different. Again, the differences I described may not actually exist, and I wouldn't be surprised if I failed a blind test between these two op-amps. I will approach further impressions skeptically, and will update here.


 
   
  You are awesome, thanks for doing this and reporting.  I'm selling gear to buy my own UHA and really appreciate the guidance on op amp choice.
   
  I'll be using the amp mostly with a mobile phone.  I know the 8610 is supposed to be less susceptible to interference from phones (compared to the 209), but do you know how the 4627 fares?


----------



## burrrcub

I was listening to it for a couple hours yesterday moving around while it's connected to my Nexus 4 and did not hear any interference.


----------



## gnarlsagan

bazirker said:


> You are awesome, thanks for doing this and reporting.  I'm selling gear to buy my own UHA and really appreciate the guidance on op amp choice.
> 
> I'll be using the amp mostly with a mobile phone.  I know the 8610 is supposed to be less susceptible to interference from phones (compared to the 209), but do you know how 4627 fares?




I experienced no interference with the 4627.


----------



## zachchen1996

yeah same here, no interference at all


----------



## Bazirker

Sweet


----------



## FlySweep

Reporting on interference w/ the AD4627:  none for me, as well.


----------



## Deviltooth

I'm looking for a very competent and portable USB dac/amp. My journey so far has me owning the Fiio E17 and the iBasso D42; the latter of which I'm using now with my new JH13pro ciems. The D42 pairs well with the JH13 but is terrible with my CT-500 rendering the highs sharp, agressive and fatiguing. Shortly I will be adding a Custom Art Pro330 (arrives any day now) and UE 3DD (arrives gods knows when) to my travel mix. I have no interest in full sized headphones, if I'm going big I'd rather use speakers.

 Research and reccomendations have led me to the UHA-6s. I'm also considering the Apex Glacier. Does anyone here have both of these devices? If so what are the primary differences and does the Glacier justify the price jump over the Leckerton? I've enjoyed reading this thread so far and appreciate your varied opinions.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





deviltooth said:


> I'm looking for a very competent and portable USB dac/amp. My journey so far has me owning the Fiio E17 and the iBasso D42; the latter of which I'm using now with my new JH13pro ciems. The D42 pairs well with the JH13 but is terrible with my CT-500 rendering the highs sharp, agressive and fatiguing. Shortly I will be adding a Custom Art Pro330 (arrives any day now) and UE 3DD (arrives gods knows when) to my travel mix. I have no interest in full sized headphones, if I'm going big I'd rather use speakers.
> 
> Research and reccomendations have led me to the UHA-6s. I'm also considering the Apex Glacier. Does anyone here have both of these devices? If so what are the primary differences and does the Glacier justify the price jump over the Leckerton? I've enjoyed reading this thread so far and appreciate your varied opinions.


 
  I've heard a few people saying that SQ wise, they are in the same tier. Glacier has smoother, richer mids while UHA-6 has better clarity. But I haven't heard the glacier, so I can't comment more.


----------



## Theogenes

I've had the Leckerton and the Glacier, and although my comparisons are not direct (which means I'm relying on notoriously fickle audio memory), the soundstage and clarity on the Leckerton seemed better, and the bass and midbass on the Glacier seemed just a touch elevated. Overall, I'd say the Glacier is probably better for rock and the Leck is probably better for jazz and classical. Again, can't stress enough that these are not direct comparisons, but general "feels" after the fact. Hope it helps somewhat anyway


----------



## Bazirker

Do you know which op amp was in the Leckerton you listened to?


----------



## zachchen1996

theogenes said:


> I've had the Leckerton and the Glacier, and although my comparisons are not direct (which means I'm relying on notoriously fickle audio memory), the soundstage and clarity on the Leckerton seemed better, and the bass and midbass on the Glacier seemed just a touch elevated. Overall, I'd say the Glacier is probably better for rock and the Leck is probably better for jazz and classical. Again, can't stress enough that these are not direct comparisons, but general "feels" after the fact. Hope it helps somewhat anyway




Oh and the glacier is like 200$ more expensive


----------



## thegrobe

Folks, I put my UHA 6S (8610) up in the classifieds if anyone is interested:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/675773/leckerton-uha-6s-mk-ii-dac-amp-8610-free-ship-paypal


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> Folks, I put my UHA 6S (8610) up in the classifieds if anyone is interested:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/675773/leckerton-uha-6s-mk-ii-dac-amp-8610-free-ship-paypal


 

 I also have 209 up for grabs .


----------



## Theogenes

Quote: 





bazirker said:


> Do you know which op amp was in the Leckerton you listened to?


 
   
  Just the stock 8610. Haven't tried any other opamps, honestly.


----------



## robm321

Anyone find a player with a digital out to use with the Leckerton yet? I was having a look at the X3 to pair with it...


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> Anyone find a player with a digital out to use with the Leckerton yet? I was having a look at the X3 to pair with it...


 
  X3 or old irivers(id remember the model #) and few really old DAPs. AK100 also has a optical out, but it's pricey. I have a AK100 paired with leckerton, but through headphone out. DAC on AK100 is better than leckerton's, so with AK100, I see no reason in using a digital out to connect to leckertons.


----------



## plakat

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> Anyone find a player with a digital out to use with the Leckerton yet? I was having a look at the X3 to pair with it...


 
   
  iPads work as well when connected via the Camera Connection Kit (both Lightning and 30pin versions), iPhone unfortunately doesn't.


----------



## KenB

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> Anyone find a player with a digital out to use with the Leckerton yet? I was having a look at the X3 to pair with it...


 
  I was wondering if I could connect the optical out from a HDTV and then listen to the audio via headphones through the Leckerton. 
   
  Similarly, under what circumstances would one ever use the COAX connection?


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





kenb said:


> I was wondering if I could connect the optical out from a HDTV and then listen to the audio via headphones through the Leckerton.
> 
> Similarly, under what circumstances would one ever use the COAX connection?


 
  You can do that with your HDTV. 
  I honestly don't get the COAX port either. It just makes the amp more bulky. Most audiophile things have optical, and you can buy a converter to convert coax into optical too! But I guess Nick was trying to be nice to everyone that might need coax connection.


----------



## robm321

Thanks for the options. Yes, the AK100 would be a single solution in itself but very pricey. 
   
  The X3 seems to make more sense. Now just need to find a reasonably priced and very short optical cable.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> Thanks for the options. Yes, the AK100 would be a single solution in itself but very pricey.
> 
> The X3 seems to make more sense. Now just need to find a reasonably priced and very short optical cable.


 
  Tell me if you find one. I've been looking for one too.


----------



## robm321

Will do


----------



## Insidious Meme

Aside from the somewhat fave ADA4627 op amp, what other op amp would be interesting to get that isn't a close clone of the ADA4627? Just curious for op amp rolling.


----------



## KenB

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> You can do that with your HDTV.
> I honestly don't get the COAX port either. It just makes the amp more bulky. Most audiophile things have optical, and you can buy a converter to convert coax into optical too! But I guess Nick was trying to be nice to everyone that might need coax connection.


 
  Well, tonight I tried to connect one of my HDTV's optical OUT to the Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII optical IN and could not get it to work. I switched the TV's audio signal to "External" vs. "TV Speakers," but there was no sound through the Leckerton's attached headphones. I then tried the optical OUT from the set-top-box and that didn't work either. Hmmm...


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





kenb said:


> Well, tonight I tried to connect one of my HDTV's optical OUT to the Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII optical IN and could not get it to work. I switched the TV's audio signal to "External" vs. "TV Speakers," but there was no sound through the Leckerton's attached headphones. I then tried the optical OUT from the set-top-box and that didn't work either. Hmmm...


 
  Hmm. No idea what's wrong. I want to try doing that myself, but I don't have an optical cable, so I can't do that right now.


----------



## jacal01

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Tell me if you find one. I've been looking for one too.


 
   
  Not sure what you call reasonable, but there's [size=11pt]this[/size].  I recommend the armored for portable use.
   
  Otherwise, you'll probably have to contend with a regular toslink cable and a micro adapter.
   
  EDIT:  Van Damme makes a 0.25m toslink FO cable, but you have to order it from the UK, AFAIK.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





jacal01 said:


> Not sure what you call reasonable, but there's [size=11pt]this[/size].  I recommend the armored for portable use.
> 
> Otherwise, you'll probably have to contend with a regular toslink cable and a micro adapter.
> 
> EDIT:  Van Damme makes a 0.25m toslink FO cable, but you have to order it from the UK, AFAIK.


 
  Hmm. $60 for 20inches... let me think about it.


----------



## vwinter

kimvictor said:


> Hmm. $60 for 20inches... let me think about it.




I hear that's the going rate in Chelsea. Seems pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Hmm. $60 for 20inches... let me think about it.


 

 Good thing you're on head-fi because if you had posted that statement anywhere else you'd be getting flamed by pervs nonstop for the next month.


----------



## kimvictor

digitalfreak said:


> Good thing you're on head-fi because if you had posted that statement anywhere else you'd be getting flamed by pervs nonstop for the next month.


lol. 20inches!


----------



## KenB

Quote: 





kenb said:


> Well, tonight I tried to connect one of my HDTV's optical OUT to the Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII optical IN and could not get it to work. I switched the TV's audio signal to "External" vs. "TV Speakers," but there was no sound through the Leckerton's attached headphones. I then tried the optical OUT from the set-top-box and that didn't work either. Hmmm...


 
False alarm! I tried the same connection on a different HDTV using the attached soundbar's optical cable. It worked great! Clearly, there must be something wrong with other HDTV's optical port or the cable I used.
   
Ken


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





kenb said:


> False alarm! I tried the same connection on a different HDTV using the attached soundbar's optical cable. It worked great! Clearly, there must be something wrong with other HDTV's optical port or the cable I used.
> 
> Ken


 
  How is the SQ on tv?


----------



## KenB

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> How is the SQ on tv?


 
  Once I detected that it worked, I disconnected and didn't listen long enough to develop any impressions. For the few seconds that I had the headphones on, it sounded clear, but the channel was set to a morning "talk" show, which would not be the best test for SQ. I'll try again when I have more time and report the results.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





kenb said:


> Once I detected that it worked, I disconnected and didn't listen long enough to develop any impressions. For the few seconds that I had the headphones on, it sounded clear, but the channel was set to a morning "talk" show, which would not be the best test for SQ. I'll try again when I have more time and report the results.


 
  Ok. Thanks!


----------



## jacal01

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Hmm. $60 for 20inches... let me think about it.


 
   
  It appears that the only UK website that has the 0.25 m Toslink cable in stock is the London based Van Damme company ([size=11pt]VDC[/size]) itself.  The automatic purchase checkout process didn't work for me for whatever reason (USA, no business account...), so I had to resort to personal contact.  The trading company business credit application form that they sent back to me to complete reminded me of the Vogons in Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Actually, the contact lady turned out ot be very easy to work with.


----------



## Bazirker

I am now the proud owner of a UHA -6SmII with the 8610 op amps! Initial impressions... 


Man this thing is small. Sitting next to my Fiio E7+E9 combo, it takes up way less desk real estate. I'm looking forward to going portable with this. 

My 600 ohm Beyerdynamic DT990's can be driven louder than I care to listen, although the E9 definitely goes louder. A quick A/B comparison with my Fiio rig shows the UHA having a much richer sound with way, way more air. It totally opens up the presentation. 

Really excited how this amp will play with my Merlins!


----------



## thegunner100

I just got my AD4627 a little over an hour ago and have been listening to them with my UERMs. They are a nice improvement over the OPA209 imo, straight out of the box. The main thing that I noticed was the increase in bass impact, note weight, and smoother treble. More "natural", like others have described it.


----------



## KenB

Quote: 





kenb said:


> False alarm! I tried the same connection on a different HDTV using the attached soundbar's optical cable. It worked great! Clearly, there must be something wrong with other HDTV's optical port or the cable I used.
> 
> Ken


 
*UPDATE:*
   
I sent an email to Nick Leckerton asking about optical audio processing with the UHA-6S.MKII. Below is his informative and enlightening response: 
   
"The UHA-6S.MKII does not decode compressed audio formats such as Dolby Digital. I think many TVs output this type of signal by default from the optical connector. This could explain why you're able to get signal through the amp from one TV but not another. Sometimes there is an option to set the output signal type on the TV, but sometimes there is not. The signal type you want is PCM (stands for "Pulse Code Modulated," which is uncompressed audio)."
   
I am unable to find any option on my Sony HDTV to change the audio format setting, which must be compressed because it does not work at all with the DAC/AMP. My Samsung HDTV, on the other hand, outputs uncompressed audio (PCM) and, of course, it works fine.


----------



## fzman

Quote: 





kenb said:


> Well, tonight I tried to connect one of my HDTV's optical OUT to the Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII optical IN and could not get it to work. I switched the TV's audio signal to "External" vs. "TV Speakers," but there was no sound through the Leckerton's attached headphones. I then tried the optical OUT from the set-top-box and that didn't work either. Hmmm...


 
  those outputs are bitstream, not spdif.  if you cannot reconfigure those digital outputs, they will not work


----------



## boombobby289

Has anyone try to use UHA-6S.MKII to line in (Coaxial Digital Input) the digital signal from Fiio X3? 

If yes, does it improve the original sound quality of X3?


----------



## sq3rjick

Quote: 





boombobby289 said:


> Has anyone try to use UHA-6S.MKII to line in (Coaxial Digital Input) the digital signal from Fiio X3?
> 
> If yes, does it improve the original sound quality of X3?


 
   
  I would also be interested, especially with the X3 on Massdrop right now. I was thinking of picking one up to complement my UHA-6S mkii when I'm on the go.


----------



## FlySweep

I recently sold my ODAC (which, paired with the UHA, has been a staple of my portable rig for quite some time) in an effort to go even more portable.. so now I'm using the UHA's DAC & amp.  Since swapping in the ADA4627, I gotta say.. I really like how the UHA's internal DAC+amp sounds.  I don't listen to really any hi-res files on a consistent basis, so the DACs bitrate limitations aren't an issue for me.  Not missing the ODAC, either.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





boombobby289 said:


> Has anyone try to use UHA-6S.MKII to line in (Coaxial Digital Input) the digital signal from Fiio X3?
> 
> If yes, does it improve the original sound quality of X3?


 
  I would think it would. I haven't heard the X3, but considering that it's almost the same as E17, leckertons should have a better DAC. Leckertons have much better DAC than E17.


----------



## Bazirker

This amp, with the AD8610, matches brilliantly with the UM Merlin.  Wonderful synergy!  Totally RTFO (rocking the screw out) to BT's new album....


----------



## thegrobe

bazirker said:


> This amp, with the AD8610, matches brilliantly with the UM Merlin.  Wonderful synergy!  Totally RTFO (rocking the screw out) to BT's new album....




Right on! Glad to hear you're enjoying it.


----------



## Moocher

Re: Toslink cables
   
  What's wrong with this: http://www.monoprice.com/Category?c_id=102&cp_id=10229
   
  For shorter ones, $38.00: http://www.sys-concept.com/U-toslink_miniplug.html
   
  There's no quality issue with a digital signal, just with the cable and fittings. $60 for a 20 inch cable is ridiculous. It's just a tax on audiophiles.
   
   
  Mooch


----------



## Bazirker

Quote: 





moocher said:


> Re: Toslink cables
> 
> For shorter ones, $38.00: http://www.sys-concept.com/U-toslink_miniplug.html


 
   
  "Hmmm, that looks like a nice cable....cool...wow, those are great...
   
  *scrolls down*
   
  DAT RIG OMG"


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





moocher said:


> Re: Toslink cables
> 
> What's wrong with this: http://www.monoprice.com/Category?c_id=102&cp_id=10229
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks! That's pretty much perfect for AK100 and UHA-6S.MKII


----------



## jacal01

Quote: 





moocher said:


> Re: Toslink cables
> 
> There's no quality issue with a digital signal, just with the cable and fittings. $60 for a 20 inch cable is ridiculous. It's just a tax on audiophiles.


 
   
  I believe that there is an appreciable step in price going from plastic to glass fiber optic.  You pretty much get what you pay for, "tax" notwithstanding.


----------



## Bazirker

I think his point was that an optical cable carries digital signal rather than analog, so as long as the signal makes it from point A to B, then it doesn't matter if your cable is cheap. So, getting a nicely made cable isn't necessarily going to do a thing for your sound quality.


----------



## kimvictor

bazirker said:


> I think his point was that an optical cable carries digital signal rather than analog, so as long as the signal makes it from point A to B, then it doesn't matter if your cable is cheap. So, getting a nicely made cable isn't necessarily going to do a thing for your sound quality.


Apparently, lotof people believe that digital cables make a difference. They buy over priced SATA cables and USB cables. Unless a cable is broken, all digital should sound the same.


----------



## Bazirker

I'm absolutely loving this amp.  I've never been willing to carry an amp around before because I just didn't hear enough of a difference to be worth the hassle, but no more; this totally opens up the soundstage on my Merlins and gives that extra energy and oomph that I need.
   
  Do any of you guys have a case or carry pouch that you use with your Leckerton?  I'm having issues with making sure I don't scratch up my amp when I throw it in my bag.


----------



## jacal01

Quote: 





bazirker said:


> I think his point was that an optical cable carries digital signal rather than analog, so as long as the signal makes it from point A to B, then it doesn't matter if your cable is cheap. So, getting a nicely made cable isn't necessarily going to do a thing for your sound quality.


 
   
   
  No, it has more to do with durability.  Plastic yellows and degrades with age.  Like anything else; buy cheap and replace more often, or buy quality and keep.
   
  You can also make the same argument for digital cable, but that doesn't stop those high end models to rival interconnects for construction and cost. 
   
  This is a timeless argument.  Me, I like material quality, and maybe, just maybe, any performance enhancement that comes with it.


----------



## Moocher

This is perfect for my old UHA-3. I don't know about the new ones. Check it out. It's very nice and only about $11 with shipping. Approx 5widex4x5/8

http://www.amazon.com/Bacci-3002-Cowhide-Coin-Purse/dp/B009SPO8ZQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1377278925&sr=8-1&keywords=Cowhide+coin+purse

If anyone wants to send me a new version I'd be happy to report back.  

Mooch


----------



## Bazirker

Quote: 





jacal01 said:


> No, it has more to do with durability.  Plastic yellows and degrades with age.  Like anything else; buy cheap and replace more often, or buy quality and keep.
> 
> You can also make the same argument for digital cable, but that doesn't stop those high end models to rival interconnects for construction and cost.
> 
> This is a timeless argument.  Me, I like material quality, and maybe, just maybe, any performance enhancement that comes with it.


 
   
  Well, that's a pretty good point.  Hard to argue against that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  That's a nice looking case...I might have to give that a go.


----------



## sq3rjick

I'm having a bit of trouble with the UHA-6S.MKII and optical input from my Macbook Pro.  I can do any input up to 24/88.2, but when I put it in 96k mode, all I hear is static.  I think the 6S.MKII is having trouble locking on to the signal.  The volume knob responds and amplifies, so I think that amp section is fine. Unfortunately, I don't have any other TOSLINK sources available to test, so I don't know if my Macbook Pro or the 6S.MKII is faulty.
   
  Has anybody else had this issue?  Every other bit depth and frequency plays fine; it's just 24/96 that I'm having a problem with.


----------



## zachchen1996

My uha-6s mkii w/ ADA4627 is up for sale!

http://www.head-fi.org/t/678755/fs-leckerton-uha-6s-mkii-w-ada4627-op-amps


----------



## jacal01

Quote: 





bazirker said:


>


----------



## Bazirker

I often listen to headphones while working in my dimly lit apartment late at night.  I just started using the 6S with my open-air DT990's, and I keep having this problem where the soundstage is so much bigger with this amp that I keep thinking I'm hearing noises around me when in fact it's just sounds in the music.  It's a weird problem to have, where the presentation of your amp/headphones combo is so 3D compared to what you're used to that it's actually distracting...


----------



## ochreogre

Hi everyone,
   
  Have been lurking on this forum for a while, and this is my first post. BTW, a preview of the UHA760 just went up on the Leckerton website!
   
http://www.leckertonaudio.com/products/uha760


----------



## thegrobe

ochreogre said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Have been lurking on this forum for a while, and this is my first post. BTW, a preview of the UHA760 just went up on the Leckerton website!
> 
> http://www.leckertonaudio.com/products/uha760




Cool, thanks for sharing. I've been wondering what may come next...I'll definitely be wanting to try one out. I miss my 6S mk II...

Oh, and BTW- welcome. Sorry about your wallet.


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> Cool, thanks for sharing. I've been wondering what may come next...I'll definitely be wanting to try one out. *I miss my 6S mk II...*
> 
> Oh, and BTW- welcome. Sorry about your wallet.


 
   
  You deserve it ...


----------



## gnarlsagan

ochreogre said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Have been lurking on this forum for a while, and this is my first post. BTW, a preview of the UHA760 just went up on the Leckerton website!
> 
> http://www.leckertonaudio.com/products/uha760




Quite excited about this!


----------



## kimvictor

Ooh! New amp! Time to start saving!


----------



## ochreogre

I know what you mean! I was debating between this and the audio-gd Compass 2, but decided that portability is more important than having Wolfson DACs


----------



## thegunner100

But... what about the amp section?! Interested.


----------



## sq3rjick

If it has the amp section of the 6S, I just might have to sell my 6S and get one of these.   I really like the 192K sample rate and the cross feed.  I wish the USB input would support higher than 16/48 (at least 24/96), but I'll wait and see the reviews.


----------



## Bazirker

thegrobe said:


> Cool, thanks for sharing. I've been wondering what may come next...I'll definitely be wanting to try one out. I miss my 6S mk II...
> 
> Oh, and BTW- welcome. Sorry about your wallet.




Don't worry, your mkII doesn't seem to be missing you much... :-D 

I'll absolutely want to hear one of these once they hit the market. I wonder if one will make its way to my neck of the woods for CanJam?


----------



## gnarlsagan

Guys I'm selling my ADA4627 op-amps for $25, shipping included, to CONUS if anyone wants them. I don't hear enough of a difference with the 8610, but maybe others will.


----------



## kimvictor

Just started using Leckertons as a DAC through optical input. I can say that it is much better than USB input. In fact, possibly better than AK100's DAC.


----------



## gnarlsagan

kimvictor said:


> Just started using Leckertons as a DAC through optical input. I can say that it is much better than USB input. In fact, possibly better than AK100's DAC.




What are the differences?


----------



## kimvictor

gnarlsagan said:


> What are the differences?


 
  
 Better clarity and detail. Also better resolution, but the sound is slightly less smooth(probably due to them being so revealing).


----------



## thegrobe

Some news about the 760, from an e-mail today:

The new UHA760 Upsampling USB DAC and Amplifier will be shipping this fall
I'm excited to share some new information about the upcoming UHA760 Upsampling USB DAC and Amplifier combo. I'm currently working on a few final design tweaks of the pre-production model. As soon as I have everything to my liking, I'll be starting up production, with the first units expected to ship later this fall.

I do a lot of my listening over USB using source material sampled at 44.1 kHz (like my CD collection, Spotify streaming, etc). With the UHA760, my goal is to provide a high-end amp geared for that type of use. I've included an asynchronous upsampler because this enables some improvements to the digital-to-analog conversion process. I've incorporated digital volume control and a three-position gain adjustment because it allows precise control of the volume setting and guarantees channel matching even at the lowest volume setting (great for sensitive IEMs!). I've included a two-position crossfeed control with bypass, handy for reducing listener fatigue on recordings with hard panning or excessive stereo separation.

For more information on the features mentioned here and some additional enhancements you can expect to see on the UHA760, take a look at my recent blog post:
http://www.leckertonaudio.com/blog/2013/10/a-look-at-the-new-uha760-upsampling-usb-dac-and-amp

The UHA760 will be regularly priced at $439, and I will be offering a special, limited-time introductory price of $379. Details of that sale will be made available on the website and on this email list.

Nick
Leckerton Audio, Inc.
www.leckertonaudio.com


----------



## gnarlsagan

I will be buying one. Leckerton knows what's up.


----------



## kimvictor

No S/PDIF? Aww.


----------



## kimvictor

Damn. New Leckerton Amp is expensive. I wonder how much better they will be than UHA-6S.MKII. If it is better, that would be one of the best portable amps.


----------



## gnarlsagan

I'm sold on the 3 level gain and digital volume. Love it.


----------



## vwinter

Interested to see how Leckerton implements the analog controlled digital volume control a la Meier. Looks like a solid product. 24/96 over USB wouldn't have hurt though for those that have the files.


----------



## thegrobe

gnarlsagan said:


> I'm sold on the 3 level gain and digital volume. Love it.




And crossfeed. Freaking trifecta. If the SQ is equivalent to UHA6SmkII it will be well worth every penny.


----------



## thegunner100

thegrobe said:


> And crossfeed. Freaking trifecta. If the SQ is equivalent to UHA6SmkII it will be well worth every penny.


 
  
 I'd like for the SQ to be better than the uha-6s mkii. I only paid $200 used for mine, so it wouldn't be worth the upg otherwise. I really hope Nick has a trade-in program though.


----------



## kimvictor

thegunner100 said:


> I'd like for the SQ to be better than the uha-6s mkii. I only paid $200 used for mine, so it wouldn't be worth the upg otherwise. I really hope Nick has a trade-in program though.


 
  
 +1 for trade in program. Does he do it?


----------



## thegunner100

kimvictor said:


> +1 for trade in program. Does he do it?


 
  
 This is his response from my email about a week ago:
  

```
I'm considering a trade-in program for the new UHA760, although I don't know what the details would be yet.
```


----------



## kimvictor

thegunner100 said:


> This is his response from my email about a week ago:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
  
 Awesome!


----------



## thegrobe

thegunner100 said:


> I'd like for the SQ to be better than the uha-6s mkii. I only paid $200 used for mine, so it wouldn't be worth the upg otherwise. I really hope Nick has a trade-in program though.




I could find no room for improvement with the 6S sound quality, really. At least the amp section. I feel the additional features alone are worth the extra expense. So if SQ remains the same (or better- who knows!) I would be satisfied.

I am curious as to what opamps this will use, as the blog entry suggests they will not be socketed. The follow up unit will have socketed opamps. I'm hoping 8610..?


----------



## Xinze

My amp randomly makes LOUD buzzing noises, which would change in intensity/frequency if I moved it around. I emailed him at the website and got no response, anything I should do?
  
 Also, it was purchased Jan this year so it's still under warranty.


----------



## thegunner100

thegrobe said:


> I could find no room for improvement with the 6S sound quality, really. At least the amp section. I feel the additional features alone are worth the extra expense. So if SQ remains the same (or better- who knows!) I would be satisfied.
> 
> I am curious as to what opamps this will use, as the blog entry suggests they will not be socketed. The follow up unit will have socketed opamps. I'm hoping 8610..?


 
 ADA4627 please . Though I'd wait for the spdif/socketed version cause I mainly use it with my dx50.
  


xinze said:


> My amp randomly makes LOUD buzzing noises, which would change in intensity/frequency if I moved it around. I emailed him at the website and got no response, anything I should do?
> 
> Also, it was purchased Jan this year so it's still under warranty.


 
 Nick doesn't answer emails on weekends. Did you check if it was your other components causing the problem?


----------



## Xinze

Yep. It makes the same noise from iPhone LOD, USB, and 3.5mm in, on anything.
  
 Had it hooked from laptop < Leckerton < Speaker Amp < Speakers and still same noise.


----------



## kimvictor

xinze said:


> Yep. It makes the same noise from iPhone LOD, USB, and 3.5mm in, on anything.
> 
> Had it hooked from laptop < Leckerton < Speaker Amp < Speakers and still same noise.


 
  
 What op-amp are you using? Some op-amps are super prone to interference.


----------



## robm321

I hear no noise no matter how I hook mine up. It sounds like something may be wrong with yours.


----------



## Xinze

OPA209AID


----------



## zachchen1996

xinze said:


> OPA209AID




That would explain it. That opamp is very susceptible to interference, order a pair of ada4627's and you'll get better sound and no interference.


----------



## Xinze

zachchen1996 said:


> That would explain it. That opamp is very susceptible to interference, order a pair of ada4627's and you'll get better sound and no interference.


 
  
 Yep, got a email reply today saying it's electrical interference. 
  
 Dang it,  100% of the time I'm using the amp, I'm near a couple of laptops and phones..


----------



## kimvictor

xinze said:


> Yep, got a email reply today saying it's electrical interference.
> 
> Dang it,  100% of the time I'm using the amp, I'm near a couple of laptops and phones..


 
  
 Yeah. I guess only option for you would be a low interference op-amp. Ask Nick which one has lowest interference.


----------



## Bazirker

New amp details sound pretty awesome, but man is it expensive. I had already decided I would be getting one of these when they come out, but at that price point, I might wait for reviews or for used ones to become available.


----------



## zowki

I hear a loud pop noise through my amp when there is a nearby camera taking a flash photo. It happens with my Canon EOS 450D and other cameras. I'm using the OPA209 opamp.


----------



## kimvictor

zowki said:


> I hear a loud pop noise through my amp when there is a nearby camera taking a flash photo. It happens with my Canon EOS 450D and other cameras. I'm using the OPA209 opamp.


 
  
 Seems like OPA209 is having some interference issues.


----------



## zachchen1996

order a pair of ada4627 op amps from Nick if you do not want interference.


----------



## FlySweep

zachchen1996 said:


> order a pair of ada4627 op amps from Nick if you do not want interference.


 
  
 +1
  
 I've stacked my Galaxy S3 & iPhone 4 (which I use as my portable DAPs) directly on top of the UHA-6S MKII & haven't heard a hint of interference...
  
 ..and the ADA4627 is the best sounding opamp I've heard in the UHA.  To my ears, it's noticeably better than the 209.. heck, I got the ADA4627 installed in my Neco Soundlab V4 b/c I was so happy with how it sounded in the UHA.


----------



## procmail

I have the standard opamp that came with the MKII and use a optical line out from the macbook pro to it. The phone is constantly charging beside it when I listen, and it has never once occurred to think about interference until I read this thread. 
  
 In any case, some folks are saying we can bypass the DAC in the MKII if we have another one? Thinking of getting one that doesn't break the bank. Any suggestions?
  
 How do I bypass the DAC in the MKII totally?


----------



## thegunner100

procmail said:


> I have the standard opamp that came with the MKII and use a optical line out from the macbook pro to it. The phone is constantly charging beside it when I listen, and it has never once occurred to think about interference until I read this thread.
> 
> In any case, some folks are saying we can bypass the DAC in the MKII if we have another one? Thinking of getting one that doesn't break the bank. Any suggestions?
> 
> How do I bypass the DAC in the MKII totally?




There's a line-in right next to the headphone out. Perhaps look into a modi or odac.


----------



## procmail

thegunner100 said:


> There's a line-in right next to the headphone out. Perhaps look into a modi or odac.


 
 So that one will let me bypass the DAC?
  
 Sorry noob here. Is this analog?


----------



## thegunner100

Yes, line-in and line-out are analog. That way only the amp section of the leckerton will be used.


----------



## procmail

thegunner100 said:


> Yes, line-in and line-out are analog. That way only the amp section of the leckerton will be used.


 
 Thank you.
  
 I read about many people referring to how the USB's not as good as the line-out etc. These are all digital.
  
 Wouldn't going from DAC->analog->MKII, using analog, be worse?


----------



## thegunner100

procmail said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I read about many people referring to how the USB's not as good as the line-out etc. These are all digital.
> 
> Wouldn't going from DAC->analog->MKII, using analog, be worse?




I think you mean that the USB section of the uha-6's dac is not that good. Coaxial and optical are better on the uha-6s. That doesn't always apply for all dacs though. A DAC is a digital to analog converter, which converts your digital files into a analog signal that can be processed by an amp, which is then fed to your headphones. So it would just be dac (like odac or modi) -> uha-6s -> headphones.


----------



## procmail

thegunner100 said:


> I think you mean that the USB section of the uha-6's dac is not that good. Coaxial and optical are better on the uha-6s. That doesn't always apply for all dacs though. A DAC is a digital to analog converter, which converts your digital files into a analog signal that can be processed by an amp, which is then fed to your headphones. So it would just be dac (like odac or modi) -> uha-6s -> headphones.


 
 Ah, I finally get it.
  
 Thanks again!


----------



## procmail

I'm still checking out the Odac and Modi, but saw the Aune T1.
  
 Anyone knows if this is a good match?


----------



## thegunner100

procmail said:


> I'm still checking out the Odac and Modi, but saw the Aune T1.
> 
> Anyone knows if this is a good match?




I have heard the Aune T1 with the stock tubes at my friend's house. I did not like how its dac section (with the stock tubes) sounded. Perhaps a tube upgrade would help it, but I don't think it is better than the odac and modi for the dac section alone. You could also wait for the new leckerton amp/dac, which should have an improved dac section.


----------



## procmail

thegunner100 said:


> I have heard the Aune T1 with the stock tubes at my friend's house. I did not like how its dac section (with the stock tubes) sounded. Perhaps a tube upgrade would help it, but I don't think it is better than the odac and modi for the dac section alone. You could also wait for the new leckerton amp/dac, which should have an improved dac section.


 
 Hmmm, ok. Thought it would be interesting to get a tube. 
  
 In your opinion, would the Odac or would the Modi pair better?


----------



## thegunner100

I have tried both at individual times with the uha-6s and my UERMs, but have not compared them side by side. Based on my impressions, they perform very similarly and of course, very well.


----------



## procmail

thegunner100 said:


> I have tried both at individual times with the uha-6s and my UERMs, but have not compared them side by side. Based on my impressions, they perform very similarly and of course, very well.


 
 I'll see if I can find a place to test them. If not, I'll just have to read more reviews online.


----------



## procmail

Managed to test the Modi. The shop said they have stock for the Schiit Loki but had no demo for me to test. 
  
 Didn't think I need DSD as I have absolutely no idea what that is, so I just tested Modi, liked it, and got it.
  
 And a $50 cable for the Modi to the MKII. (that one hurts)


----------



## thegunner100

procmail said:


> Managed to test the Modi. The shop said they have stock for the Schiit Loki but had no demo for me to test.
> 
> Didn't think I need DSD as I have absolutely no idea what that is, so I just tested Modi, liked it, and got it.
> 
> And a $50 cable for the Modi to the MKII. (that one hurts)


 

 Why did you pay $50 for some RCA cables when you could have gotten them for a few dollars off of monoprice? =/


----------



## procmail

thegunner100 said:


> Why did you pay $50 for some RCA cables when you could have gotten them for a few dollars off of monoprice? =/


 
 No difference in quality? I was encouraged to buy these for better sound quality. 
  
 They even tried to sell me USB cables for $70


----------



## thegunner100

procmail said:


> No difference in quality? I was encouraged to buy these for better sound quality.
> 
> They even tried to sell me USB cables for $70


 

 No, you should go return them ASAP if you still can.


----------



## procmail

Thanks, again, for the tip.


----------



## DMinor

procmail said:


> No difference in quality? I was encouraged to buy these for better sound quality.
> 
> They even tried to sell me USB cables for $70


 
  
 Only your ears can tell you if there is any difference. Some people got lucky and hear no difference and thus money saved. But for those who can hear the difference their wallets hurt.


----------



## procmail

dminor said:


> Only your ears can tell you if there is any difference. Some people got lucky and hear no difference and thus money saved. But for those who can hear the difference their wallets hurt.


 
 hehe, this probably means that for me to know which category I am, I should go buy another cable (albeit cheap) so I can do some testing.


----------



## thegunner100

$50 cable for a $100 dac does not make any sense whatsoever.


----------



## DMinor

procmail said:


> hehe, this probably means that for me to know which category I am, I should go buy another cable (albeit cheap) so I can do some testing.


 
  
 Or you can choose to not believe the “hype” and simply forget about it. Curiosity can be contagious sometimes, it can be good or bad depending on each individual.
  
  


thegunner100 said:


> $50 cable for a $100 dac does not make any sense whatsoever.


 
  
 The answer is DIY.


----------



## procmail

The cables are made by a company called QED, btw. I'll take this as a lesson learnt and not pay for overpriced cables anymore.


----------



## Deviltooth

procmail said:


> The cables are made by a company called QED, btw. I'll take this as a lesson learnt and not pay for overpriced cables anymore.


 
 This is why Monster has generated so much ill will among educated consumers.  Their past claims for HDMI cables were so ridiculous and misleading that it should have been deemed criminal and those responsible locked up.


----------



## procmail

Just thought of something. How about 3rd party cables for iems? I see some going for hundreds of dollars just for a short cable!


----------



## gnarlsagan

procmail said:


> Just thought of something. How about 3rd party cables for iems? I see some going for hundreds of dollars just for a short cable!


 
  
Here's a thread about cables from the dark and disreputable slum of head-fi, also known as the sound science forum.


----------



## DMinor

Not sure if I have ever posted a pic of my UHA6S.MK2 in this thread. Anyways here is one of this very capable amp.


----------



## OmsJtmz32

What op-amp do you guys find the best in SQ if SQ is the only the consideration.


----------



## robm321

Nice pic Dminor


----------



## Bazirker

Sweet pic!
  
 For OP amp considerations about SQ, read the past several pages.  It has been discussed in depth.


----------



## DMinor

omsjtmz32 said:


> What op-amp do you guys find the best in SQ if SQ is the only the consideration.


 
  
 I only have the 8610 which sounds very good. Never tried other opamp's.
  


robm321 said:


> Nice pic Dminor


 
  


bazirker said:


> Sweet pic!
> 
> For OP amp considerations about SQ, read the past several pages.  It has been discussed in depth.


 
  
 Thanks guys. This amp is very transparent and neutral. It pairs nicely with my diymods and EX1000 for that specific sound I go for. No complaint.


----------



## gnarlsagan

The 8610 and 4627 sound extremely similar to my ears. I'm not positive I could tell them apart in a blind test. Of course YMMV.


----------



## serious7

Hey guys! I'm selling my leckerton uha-6s with ADA4627 & OPA209 op amps. I'm also open to trading it for a uha-4 so if any of you want to upgrade to a uha-6 and own a uha-4, this would be a great deal!


----------



## zachchen1996

serious7 said:


> Hey guys! I'm selling my leckerton uha-6s with ADA4627 & OPA209 op amps. I'm also open to trading it for a uha-4 so if any of you want to upgrade to a uha-6 and own a uha-4, this would be a great deal!




Already?


----------



## serious7

zachchen1996 said:


> Already?


 
 I needed the digital pot volume control. UHA-6S is amazing but I don't have the gear to appreciate it


----------



## jacal01

Although this is off topic and of peripheral interest, I've recently finally snagged a bright shiny new Kojo KM01-Brass amp. Not a trivial thing for someone living in the US.
  
 However, due to Japanese translation difficulties while ordering, plus no doubt operator error, I've somehow ended up with a couple of extra 3mm mini-mini (TRS) cables also from Kojo (KOJO KM01-OP1). Given the level of Japanese audio equipment quality demanded, I assume that these interconnect cables are of highest quality, which is why I also bought the accessory cable(s) while I had the opportunity.
  
 And I am now willing to sell these spare Kojo cables at basically my cost + shipping; first come, first served. A unique opportunity for USA and other audiphiles who normally don't have access to Japanese audio equipment restricted to domestic sales only, for a high-end portable interconnect cable at a fairly reasonable price. PM me if interested.
  
 Here is the translated cable product description from a Japanese distributer:
  
 KM01-OP1 EMC shielded cable adopts copper alloy gold-plated PC-OCC transmission of high-quality, plug-in conductor. As electromagnetic guard sleeve, hull is suppressing the influence of external noise.
  
 Both ends stereo mini-plug
 Cable length: 110mm


----------



## ChainRazer

How does the UHA-6 MKii (with optical) compared to Modi/Magni?


----------



## kimvictor

chainrazer said:


> How does the UHA-6 MKii (with optical) compared to Modi/Magni?


 
 IMO, better. Much smoother and better imaging.


----------



## ChainRazer

kimvictor said:


> IMO, better. Much smoother and better imaging.


 

 Oh WOW!, so the UHA-6S is that good.
 I'm also quite interested in the new upcoming C5D, it's priced around the UHA-6S.


----------



## kimvictor

chainrazer said:


> Oh WOW!, so the UHA-6S is that good.
> I'm also quite interested in the new upcoming C5D, it's priced around the UHA-6S.


 
 It was mostly about smoothness and soundstage. M&M was a bit too harsh for me.


----------



## ChainRazer

kimvictor said:


> It was mostly about smoothness and soundstage. M&M was a bit too harsh for me.


 

 I actually prefer something transparent.
 I want to hear the headphones, not the DAC.


----------



## kimvictor

chainrazer said:


> I actually prefer something transparent.
> I want to hear the headphones, not the DAC.


 
 Yup. Both are very transparent. It's just that leckertons sounds more liquid.


----------



## vwinter

chainrazer said:


> I actually prefer something transparent.
> I want to hear the headphones, not the DAC.




But how would you know?
If you have to run something through something, ie can't be run alone... You can make inferences and assumptions based on lots of stuff but you'll never _know_.

Yes, shatterer of dreams, destroyer of hope, eater of pasta... wait.


----------



## ChainRazer

vwinter said:


> But how would you know?
> If you have to run something through something, ie can't be run alone... You can make inferences and assumptions based on lots of stuff but you'll never _know_.


 I believe every headphone/earphones have their own sound signature, no matter what you run it from.
 Signature will always be there, but perhaps the level of distortion differ from amp to amp.
 But who am I to judge this? I've got no amp, little inventory of headphones and most importantly, a noob 
  
  


> Yes, shatterer of dreams, destroyer of hope, eater of pasta... wait.


 
    Well, at least I got chicken (If you know what I'm saying )


----------



## rpaul

gnarlsagan said:


> The 8610 and 4627 sound extremely similar to my ears. I'm not positive I could tell them apart in a blind test. Of course YMMV.


 
  
 Has anyone else been able to directly compare these 2 op-amps? I'm really interested in pulling the trigger on this amp but want to know what the perceived difference is, no matter how subtle, between the 8610 and 4627 specifically.
  
 I'd be using this primarily with the SRH1540 and HD600 if that matters. Maybe the safest bet is to just go with the default 8610 if it provides the best "balance".


----------



## thegunner100

rpaul said:


> Has anyone else been able to directly compare these 2 op-amps? I'm really interested in pulling the trigger on this amp but want to know what the perceived difference is, no matter how subtle, between the 8610 and 4627 specifically.
> 
> I'd be using this primarily with the SRH1540 and HD600 if that matters. Maybe the safest bet is to just go with the default 8610 if it provides the best "balance".


 

 If it helps, I much preferred the ADA4627 over the OPA209 with my UERMs and HD600s. Haven't done much testing at all with my hd800s though.


----------



## robm321

I'd go with the default op amp. Then, if you want, buy more and experiment later.


----------



## gnarlsagan

rpaul said:


> Has anyone else been able to directly compare these 2 op-amps? I'm really interested in pulling the trigger on this amp but want to know what the perceived difference is, no matter how subtle, between the 8610 and 4627 specifically.
> 
> I'd be using this primarily with the SRH1540 and HD600 if that matters. Maybe the safest bet is to just go with the default 8610 if it provides the best "balance".


 
  
 Yes I directly compared these at length and was unable to come to any real conclusions about sound differences. They sound so close to each other that I can't be sure that there's any real difference at all. I would likely fail a blind test between the two. So I sold the 4627 and just kept the default 8610.


----------



## Kendoji

As Nick says, when in doubt get the default opamp.


----------



## thegrobe

After screwing around swapping several opamps in the mk2, I always came back to the 8610. The default that was in it from the beginning!

I'm glad to see the 8610 spec'd in the new 760.


----------



## rpaul

Thanks, the default 8610 it shall be.


----------



## procmail

chainrazer said:


> How does the UHA-6 MKii (with optical) compared to Modi/Magni?




I actually prefer the Leckerton plus Modi. Over the Modi + Magni.


----------



## BalletJH

procmail said:


> I actually prefer the Leckerton plus Modi. Over the Modi + Magni.


 
  
 I actually compared these two setups too. I like the Leckerton + Modi combo with my CIEM over the Modi + Magni.


----------



## robm321

Yeah, while people complain about the USB DAC limitations (rightfully so to some degree), via optical, the DAC is very very good. Not the best out there, but getting a top rate amp, and, by the way, a very good DAC for under $300 - a steal.


----------



## Bazirker

Why is the DAC different if the digital signal comes in via optical rather than USB? Would optical and SPDIF have identical performance?


----------



## robm321

The SPDIF inputs are functional up to 24-bit/96kHz while USB tops out at 16-bit/48kHz.


----------



## gnarlsagan

Picked up a 760 and put my 6S up for sale if anyone's interested. Really liking the 760 so far. The digital volume is great, and three gain levels gives some more usable volume for really sensitive iems.


----------



## DMinor

gnarlsagan said:


> Picked up a 760 and put my 6S up for sale if anyone's interested. Really liking the 760 so far. The digital volume is great, and three gain levels gives some more usable volume for really sensitive iems.


 
  
 Have you noticed any sound difference between the two (say with the crossfeed turned off on 760 and both at lowest gain)?


----------



## gnarlsagan

dminor said:


> Have you noticed any sound difference between the two (say with the crossfeed turned off on 760 and both at lowest gain)?


 
  
 I can't say I've noticed a difference. The 760 has better volume matching at very low volumes, making it a little better for extremely sensitive iems. Other than that, both amps sound completely colorless to me.


----------



## DMinor

I agree the amp sounds colorless and very neutral. Just love this amp, and to my ears excellent combo with the EX1000 and my diymod. I have been using this amp and the EX1000 as a benchmark to test my multiple diymods with various caps.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Hi guys, long time no chat. For those who may be interested, I've just thrown my UHA-6S up on the FS forums. Included in the deal will be 2 extra sets of op amps. The condition of the unit is excellent and the only reason I'm letting this amp go if because I now own the AK120 as well as a CLAS-db/RXMKIII-B rig.


----------



## lee730

I'm also letting go of my UHA760 amp. It is in excellent condition and sounds superb .
  
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/698537/leckerton-uh760-for-sale


----------



## eyal1983

Hey you guys 
  
 speaking about the 6smkII;
 state #1: low gain, volume is at ~3
 state #2: high gain, volume is at ~10
  
 if i'm listening on state#1, does it short the battery life ?


----------



## headwhacker

I just got my UHA-6S MKII with ADA4627-1A opamp today. Still doing some burn in. My initial impression so far is transparency, soundstage and imaging is at the same level as O2 if not better. It's definitely a huge improvement over UHA-4(OPA627) especially on bass slam and impact.

Will do a thorough comparison as soon as it has reach 100 hours burn in time.


----------



## AustinValentine

headwhacker said:


> I just got my UHA-6S MKII with ADA4627-1A opamp today. Still doing some burn in. My initial impression so far is transparency, soundstage and imaging is at the same level as O2 if not better. It's definitely a huge improvement over UHA-4(OPA627) especially on bass slam and impact.
> 
> Will do a thorough comparison as soon as it has reach 100 hours burn in time.


 
  
 Yeah, I found the UHA-6S MKII to be better than the O2 as well. (I'm using AD8610.) Didn't originally buy it it replace the O2 - bought it for USB OTG use with my Note 2, so the improvement for my desktop setup was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## DMinor

headwhacker said:


> I just got my UHA-6S MKII with ADA4627-1A opamp today. Still doing some burn in. My initial impression so far is transparency, soundstage and imaging is at the same level as O2 if not better. It's definitely a huge improvement over UHA-4(OPA627) especially on bass slam and impact.
> 
> Will do a thorough comparison as soon as it has reach 100 hours burn in time.


 
  
 Yeah the amp is transparent. It's amazing this little amp so light can do this well. I also like how Nick designed it without using any dc blocking caps along the audio path yet it can compensate any seen dc offsets and drive it to zero at output.


----------



## headwhacker

I'm enjoying this amp at the moment and it seems like it could keep my O2 in the drawer for a long time.
  
 The only issue I notice so far is the USB power is very noisy. I can here noise/hiss when connected to a USB power charger even on a 600-ohm T1.
  
 But definitely clean and silent on battery power. I don't know if it's just my charger or just normal for USB power supply in general.


----------



## DMinor

I never noticed any noises from usb charging (from laptop or desktop) while listening to music. Not sure if my iem (EX1000) is not sensitive enough to detect the noise, which I doubt.


----------



## AustinValentine

No noise from mine, but with the same caveat that I might not be listening to as sensitive instruments.


----------



## sq3rjick

I have no noise from mine, either.  With my SE535 (which always picks up noise) or on my Heir 8.A or Noble K10.


----------



## kimvictor

headwhacker said:


> I'm enjoying this amp at the moment and it seems like it could keep my O2 in the drawer for a long time.
> 
> The only issue I notice so far is the USB power is very noisy. I can here noise/hiss when connected to a USB power charger even on a 600-ohm T1.
> 
> But definitely clean and silent on battery power. I don't know if it's just my charger or just normal for USB power supply in general.


 
 That happens if you suddenly unplug the charger and plug it back in or something. It goes away if you turn the charging(switch) on and off. I get it sometimes too.


----------



## kimvictor

I have one Leckertons for trade with a desktop amp
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/702531/leckerton-uha-6s-mkii-for-a-desktop-amp-or-dac


----------



## DMinor

Are there any other portable amps designed similarly to the UHA-6S.mk2 without using dc coupling caps in the audio path?


----------



## Shawn71

Subbed.


----------



## headwhacker

I've been using this great amp for 2 weeks now and spent several hours comparing with O2. As far as transparency, detail resolution and imaging goes they are quite at the same level. The UHA-6SMKII appers to be a bit more balanced overall and does not bring any part of the music into a highlight. Whereas O2 seems to have some details in the highs a bit recessed compared to bass details.

The O2 though has a bit more thump in the bass than The 6SMKII. But it's not easily detected and with casual listening one would think they are the same. Overall they have more similarities than difference, especially in presentation, transparency and detail retrieval.

Anyone who has tried different opamps on 6SMKII care to share impressions on OPA627, ADA4627-1A and ADA4627-1B in particular.


----------



## eyal1983

Hey,
 I'm using my 6s-mk2 with OPA209AID, and tried a new ADA4627-B (bought directly from Leckerton-Audio);
  
 The 4627 has somewhat little less treble air (which translates into a little less shrilling, more forgiving treble, but i think also less detailed) - which makes the entire presentation seems a less brighter one.
 Because this change, the bass seems bigger this way, and the effect goes to the sound-stage also a tiny bit.
  
 personally, I preferred the more analytic approach (209). YMMV.


----------



## headwhacker

Thanks I like how the ADA4627-1A so far and I agree the bass is big on this opamp. I suppose the B variant should sound the same as the A and if you find it had less treble detail than 209, I think 209 will be brighter for me cause I find the 4627 already detailed but neutral.

Thanks for the impression, my biggest concern with OPA209 is being prone to interference.


----------



## headwhacker

I found the best way to use the UHA-6SMKII is as a source connected to my Mac using the optical/TOSLink cable. The soundstage is wider, imaging and details from the bass region to the highs are clear, smooth and well extendend with a very controlled presentation. The micro details are very clear and blends in very well with the music. The bass is bigger but not boomy. More details are actually getting resolved. Just amazing. 
  
 I was expecting the same performance using the coax cable connected to my DX50 but the details are not as clear and the overall sound is softer in comparison.
  
 I think people are ignoring/downplaying the Cirrus Logic DAC inside the UHA-6SMKII because it's not as popular as the Wolfson or the ESS Sabres. For me the TOSlink to Mac setup using the CL DAC is much better than my DX50 with a Wolfson chip connected to the UHA-6S via Line Out.
  
 Nick really knows and does a good job implementing the CL chips inside his amplifiers. It's just a shame the USB is limited to 16/48. I hope he can upgrade this to 24/96 in future releases.


----------



## lee730

I think the UHA760 does this though?


----------



## headwhacker

lee730 said:


> I think the UHA760 does this though?


 
  
 UHA760 adds half a step of an improvement over UHA-6SMKII overall but taken 2 full steps back on input options since it doesn't have the Coax and TOSLINK inputs. Not to mention a shorter battery life.
  
 Nick however, will be adding them back to the next version of UHA760 or maybe a new amp adding 24/192 support but on a bigger case.
  
 It would be nice if he is able to do this without making the amp too big.


----------



## castleofargh

I though the choice of 16/48 was to maximize compatibility over usb. you will most probably have the same sample choices as the UHA6 mkII when other connectivities become available (and they will).


----------



## highfell

headwhacker said:


> I've been using this great amp for 2 weeks now and spent several hours comparing with O2. As far as transparency, detail resolution and imaging goes they are quite at the same level. The UHA-6SMKII appers to be a bit more balanced overall and does not bring any part of the music into a highlight. Whereas O2 seems to have some details in the highs a bit recessed compared to bass details.
> 
> The O2 though has a bit more thump in the bass than The 6SMKII. But it's not easily detected and with casual listening one would think they are the same. Overall they have more similarities than difference, especially in presentation, transparency and detail retrieval.
> 
> Anyone who has tried different opamps on 6SMKII care to share impressions on OPA627, ADA4627-1A and ADA4627-1B in particular.




I only have the OPA627 but they sound lovely : warm, deep, great soundstage, and yet with detail. Others have described them as sounding "tubey",to which I would agree.

If nothing else they have a great musicality about them - they do just do sound great.

I am sure you must feel the same when you listen to your MK1 amp with them in. Can you not take them out of their and try them in the MK11?


----------



## headwhacker

highfell said:


> I only have the OPA627 but they sound lovely : warm, deep, great soundstage, and yet with detail. Others have described them as sounding "tubey",to which I would agree.
> 
> If nothing else they have a great musicality about them - they do just do sound great.
> 
> I am sure you must feel the same when you listen to your MK1 amp with them in. Can you not take them out of their and try them in the MK11?


 

 I don't have MKI, although I have a UHA-4 with OPA627. I agree OPA627 stands out resolving details in recordings but it is lacking impact and weight in the bass. Most probably it's due to the amp overall not with OPA627.


----------



## highfell

headwhacker said:


> I don't have MKI, although I have a UHA-4 with OPA627. I agree OPA627 stands out resolving details in recordings but it is lacking impact and weight in the bass. Most probably it's due to the amp overall not with OPA627.




Sorry I thought the UHA-4 was the Mk1. 

No lack of bass as far as I am concerned. If you liked the 627 with the UHA-4 then you I reckon will love it with the MKii. And I forgot to mention before that in my experience of using the MKii with the 627s most days whilst commuting that there is really no annoying interference from mobile phones or blackberries.


----------



## eyal1983

Hi guys,
 On the UHA760, I see that the OPAMPs are soldered...
 is there any workaround to this?
  
 I now compare between my OPA209's 6smk2, and the 4627-1b's 760...


----------



## headwhacker

eyal1983 said:


> Hi guys,
> On the UHA760, I see that the OPAMPs are soldered...
> is there any workaround to this?
> 
> I now compare between my OPA209's 6smk2, and the 4627-1b's 760...


 
  
 UHA760 doesn't support socketed opamp. I think you chose a very nice opamp.


----------



## lee730

eyal1983 said:


> Hi guys,
> On the UHA760, I see that the OPAMPs are soldered...
> is there any workaround to this?
> 
> I now compare between my OPA209's 6smk2, and the 4627-1b's 760...


 
  
 Did you sell your 8610?


----------



## eyal1983

long long time ago


----------



## azynneo

anyone else having a problem with leckerton connected via usb to mbp, recognized, set as default, but no sound?
  
 same thing happening with windows as well no sound, bought it from an audiomart / head-fi member


----------



## headwhacker

azynneo said:


> anyone else having a problem with leckerton connected via usb to mbp, recognized, set as default, but no sound?
> 
> same thing happening with windows as well no sound, bought it from an audiomart / head-fi member


 
  
 I never had a problem with USB nor both digital inputs. However, nothing must be plugged in to the Line In jack (beside the Phone jack) if you connect UHA6S-MKII to any of it's input sources or you won't hear any sound coming out.


----------



## azynneo

edited


----------



## headwhacker

Shoot a mail to Nick @ Leckerton. He should be able to help you find out what is wrong with your amp.


----------



## azynneo

starting to give up on this.. Nick only likes to reply to you if you bought it from him..


----------



## azynneo

head, I see you have a mb retina as well. the audio port has mini toslink correct?


----------



## headwhacker

azynneo said:


> head, I see you have a mb retina as well. the audio port has mini toslink correct?


 
  
 Yes, I am using it now to hooked up to my mbp so I have 2 usb ports and let 6S play 24/96 tracks


----------



## azynneo

edited


----------



## headwhacker

Can't you return it to the seller? Are  you aware it's faulty?


----------



## azynneo

deleted


----------



## headwhacker

Not a good way to deal. Check with the seller if he agree for a return. If not just hope toslink works and give the seller the appropriate feedback.


----------



## azynneo

post deleted


----------



## lee730

Is the unit still under warranty? Just contact Nick and state the unit needs to be serviced. You'll need the original receipt from that turd who sold it to you though.


----------



## azynneo

post deleted


----------



## fzman

lee730 said:


> Is the unit still under warranty? Just contact Nick and state the unit needs to be serviced. You'll need the original receipt from that turd who sold it to you though.


 
 Unless the warranty is transferrable, then it is NOT still under warranty.  In most cases the warranty is to the original purchaser, so long as it was bought from an authorized dealer.  If the seler in this case messed it up, it is not Nick's problem.  Not responding to the email, on the other hand.......


----------



## lee730

True but in reality how will the vendor really know? The original seller could play the middle man to get the unit serviced (that is if he didn't break it himself...). I did this for someone who bought the IE80s from me. Although Sennheiser was stilling willing to ship to him in Brazil without my help.


----------



## azynneo

lee730 said:


> True but in reality how will the vendor really know? The original seller could play the middle man to get the unit serviced (that is if he didn't break it himself...). I did this for someone who bought the IE80s from me. Although Sennheiser was stilling willing to ship to him in Brazil without my help.


 
 got a response from seller.. apparently his internet went out go figure.
  
 I'm hoping to just get some like compromise.. cause NON-USB is a huge problem.


----------



## lee730

Just have him get it repaired for you through Leckerton. I see no reason for this to be a reason to lose coverage. I see it as bs honestly.


----------



## Theogenes

On an note unrelated to the recent surge of posts here, I'd just like to report that while on a business trip, I tried using the UHA-6S Mk.II from the line out on the DX50, and was _exceedingly_ impressed-- a significant improvement in overall clarity, a reduction in noise floor, and a big improvement in how treble is rendered-- especially cymbals, which sounded a bit muddled and confused from the DX50's HP out. These are impressions that did not come from critical listening, so YMMV... but I found the differences to be obvious and stark enough to indicate that critical listening will only reveal more of the same. 
  
 Damned impressive amp, this little Leckerton...


----------



## robm321

Yep. Still a great value


----------



## headwhacker

theogenes said:


> On an note unrelated to the recent surge of posts here, I'd just like to report that while on a business trip, I tried using the UHA-6S Mk.II from the line out on the DX50, and was _exceedingly_ impressed-- a significant improvement in overall clarity, a reduction in noise floor, and a big improvement in how treble is rendered-- especially cymbals, which sounded a bit muddled and confused from the DX50's HP out. These are impressions that did not come from critical listening, so YMMV... but I found the differences to be obvious and stark enough to indicate that critical listening will only reveal more of the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Same experience here. My UHA-6SMKII is permanently stuck at the back of DX50. It gives DX50 more punch, weight and authority in the bass, clear detailed highs and smooth mids. Which opamp you got on yours? 

I currently have ADA4627-1A and getting OPA627 and AD797 soon to see hove much different opamps affect the performance of this amp.

The CS4398 DAC in this amp though is not up to the level of the DAC inside the DX50.


----------



## DMinor

What's nice about this little amp is its neutrality and transparency. It's clean. So if you have a clean LO from your dap, this will be a great pairing. Also to be noted is, according to Nick, the amp does not use dc blocking caps instead it has a servo circuit capable of compensating for some dc offsets. In my case, I have 1.5 volts from dap input to amp.


----------



## headwhacker

dminor said:


> What's nice about this little amp is its neutrality and transparency. It's clean. So if you have a clean LO from your dap, this will be a great pairing. Also to be noted is, according to Nick, the amp does not use dc blocking caps instead it has a servo circuit capable of compensating for some dc offsets. In my case, I have 1.5 volts from dap input to amp.



 


Which DAP do you pair with 6SMKII? DX50 at max volume also puts out 1.5V to an external amp.


----------



## DMinor

headwhacker said:


> dminor said:
> 
> 
> > What's nice about this little amp is its neutrality and transparency. It's clean. So if you have a clean LO from your dap, this will be a great pairing. Also to be noted is, according to Nick, the amp does not use dc blocking caps instead it has a servo circuit capable of compensating for some dc offsets. In my case, I have 1.5 volts from dap input to amp.
> ...


 
  
 I use diymod without caps. With the 1.5V, you will start hearing distortion around 10 o'clock on high gain setting. That's the trade off. But normally I hardly need to go beyond 9 or even need high gain.
  
 The high gain amplifies 8x, i.e. at max the servo needs to deal with 1.5v x 8 = 12 volts, which is too much for the amp to handle. That's why the distortion starts around 10 o'clock.


----------



## headwhacker

dminor said:


> I use diymod without caps. With the 1.5V, you will start hearing distortion around 10 o'clock on high gain setting. That's the trade off. But normally I hardly need to go beyond 9 or even need high gain.
> 
> The high gain amplifies 8x, i.e. at max the servo needs to deal with 1.5v x 8 = 12 volts, which is too much for the amp to handle. That's why the distortion starts around 10 o'clock.



 



Yeah at 1.5V input voltage, the max gain 6SMKII can do without clipping/distortion is 4x/12dB. I'm not sure though if I hear distortion at 10 o'clock of the volume pot. As far as I know the volume control is logarithmic and not linear. I though the 4x/12dB range is up to 3 o'clock range of the volume pot. 

When I use my Beyer T1, I only set it at 12 - 1 o'clock position and it's already very loud. Not sure though if I hear any distortion.


----------



## DMinor

Anyway, you can give it a try and find out where you start hearing distortion with your phones. Did you measure the 1.5 volts from your LO?
  
 I love both dap and amp without using caps. It just sounds more clean and transparent with a deadly black background, and everything else will take care itself. I hate colored sounding.


----------



## Theogenes

headwhacker said:


> Same experience here. My UHA-6SMKII is permanently stuck at the back of DX50. It gives DX50 more punch, weight and authority in the bass, clear detailed highs and smooth mids. Which opamp you got on yours?
> 
> I currently have ADA4627-1A and getting OPA627 and AD797 soon to see hove much different opamps affect the performance of this amp.
> 
> The CS4398 DAC in this amp though is not up to the level of the DAC inside the DX50.


 
  
 I'm running stock in mine, 8610. I had originally intended to use it with my phone, so I wanted to have something that balanced sound quality with immunity from (or, at least, less than utter permeability to) cellular interference. I haven't heard any of the other opamps, but as I mentioned, I'm very pleased with the performance as it stands-- and I do still get some occasional interference from my tablet or one of my phones, so I'll probably be sticking with the 8610 for a while. 
  
 You know, earlier in the thread there were several people who said that the DAC in the 6S was actually much better from its non-USB inputs-- and considering that the DX50 outputs coax and the 6S accepts it, I'm planning on giving that a run at some point. (Truth be told, I had intended to try that out originally, but forgot to take the cable with me on my trip, so I just went LO > LI instead). I'm interested to see if it sounds as good that way as it does in the current configuration.


----------



## headwhacker

theogenes said:


> I'm running stock in mine, 8610. I had originally intended to use it with my phone, so I wanted to have something that balanced sound quality with immunity from (or, at least, less than utter permeability to) cellular interference. I haven't heard any of the other opamps, but as I mentioned, I'm very pleased with the performance as it stands-- and I do still get some occasional interference from my tablet or one of my phones, so I'll probably be sticking with the 8610 for a while.
> 
> You know, earlier in the thread there were several people who said that the DAC in the 6S was actually much better from its non-USB inputs-- and considering that the DX50 outputs coax and the 6S accepts it, I'm planning on giving that a run at some point. (Truth be told, I had intended to try that out originally, but forgot to take the cable with me on my trip, so I just went LO > LI instead). I'm interested to see if it sounds as good that way as it does in the current configuration.



 


The USB in can only support up to 16/48. While the coax and toslink digital inputs can support up to 24/96 file format. I tried both Toslink (on my mbp) and coax (DX50). The SQ is detailed but overall flat compared to DX50's DAC (WM7840 I think). It also feels thin and lacks weight on the low end which sometimes gives the impression of empasis on the highs making it sound brighter.

Another thing I notice is if I use the built-in DAC in 6SMKII, the total power goes down a bit as I have to crank the volume higher compared to using only it's amp section.

I guess it's normal as it needs to feed the DAC section in addition to the amp section.


----------



## headwhacker

dminor said:


> Anyway, you can give it a try and find out where you start hearing distortion with your phones. Did you measure the 1.5 volts from your LO?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


I'm also looking for the same charateristics in an amp. (Clean and transparent). That's how I end up with the 6SMKII. Makes it easy to pair with any DAP and headphones. At least you don't need to worry about the amp if you want to try a different sound signature. Either replace your headphone or DAP.


----------



## Theogenes

headwhacker said:


> The USB in can only support up to 16/48. While the coax and toslink digital inputs can support up to 24/96 file format. I tried both Toslink (on my mbp) and coax (DX50). The SQ is detailed but overall flat compared to DX50's DAC (WM7840 I think). It also feels thin and lacks weight on the low end which sometimes gives the impression of empasis on the highs making it sound brighter.
> 
> Another thing I notice is if I use the built-in DAC in 6SMKII, the total power goes down a bit as I have to crank the volume higher compared to using only it's amp section.
> 
> I guess it's normal as it needs to feed the DAC section in addition to the amp section.


 
  
 Makes sense. And yeah, it's hard to imagine sounding much better than it does right now... Really nice pairing IMO.


----------



## highfell

headwhacker said:


> dminor said:
> 
> 
> > What's nice about this little amp is its neutrality and transparency. It's clean. So if you have a clean LO from your dap, this will be a great pairing. Also* to be noted is, according to Nick, the amp does not use dc blocking caps instead it has a servo circuit capable of compensating for some dc offsets.* In my case, I have 1.5 volts from dap input to amp.
> ...




I love this amp 

In very simple terms why is not using DC blocking caps good? And if it is good why wouldn't all Amps do the same ? Or is Nick a clever designer


----------



## DMinor

highfell said:


> I love this amp
> 
> In very simple terms why is not using DC blocking caps good? And if it is good why wouldn't all Amps do the same ? Or is Nick a clever designer


 
  
 Here are the words from the man ....
  
 "Yes, I specifically avoided the use of DC coupling backs because of the effect they can have on the audio signal, especially at low frequencies."
  
  
 and that's why this amp is special to me.


----------



## highfell

dminor said:


> Here are the words from the man ....
> 
> "Yes, I specifically avoided the use of DC coupling backs because of the effect they can have on the audio signal, especially at low frequencies."
> 
> ...




I have this Amp with the OPA627s in conjunction with the Dx50 and it sounds wonderful.

I am also in the fortunate position to have a more newly acquired PB2 which I am enjoying rolling some different OPamps and the difference that they make, but I love the warmth, musicality and 3D soundstage of the Leckerton. I am not sure that the PB2 with the OPamps I have tried so far beats it yet.


----------



## headwhacker

highfell said:


> I have this Amp with the OPA627s in conjunction with the Dx50 and it sounds wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> I am also in the fortunate position to have a more newly acquired PB2 which I am enjoying rolling some different OPamps and the difference that they make, but I love the warmth, musicality and 3D soundstage of the Leckerton. I am not sure that the PB2 with the OPamps I have tried so far beats it yet.



 


Good to know you like the OPA627. I will get a pair myself and compare it to ADA4627-1A. The 0dB (low gain) though is too much for DX50 with sensitive CIEMs. I can't get the volume past 11 o'clock most of the time unless I turn down the volume on DX50. I'm thinking of getting another one with a modified -12dB and 12dB for low and high gain respectively instead of the more expensive UHA-760.


----------



## highfell

headwhacker said:


> highfell said:
> 
> 
> > I have this Amp with the OPA627s in conjunction with the Dx50 and it sounds wonderful.
> ...




I would be interested to learn of your the comparison. Be careful if you buy the 627s off EBay as there are loads of fakes apparently.

I use the Leckerton with UE Triple 10 pros but also use an impedance adaptor and this makes the Volume dial more maneagble. It might be a better option than getting yours modified. 




As regards his newest model, whilst I am sure it is state of the Art, I am not sure that I could tell the difference in sound between up streamed music & normal, plus you can't roll the OPamps, so I don't intend to upgrade.


----------



## robm321

That's how I felt with the new one. Doesn't have the "bang for buck" that this one has.


----------



## gnarlsagan

robm321 said:


> That's how I felt with the new one. Doesn't have the "bang for buck" that this one has.



True but the 3-way gain and improved low volume channel balance are very nice additions. Also the volume knob is smaller and gives a bit more resistance, making it easier to avoid turning it on accident. And since I didn't use the coax, I do prefer the cleaner look of the 760. Jm2c but to me step up is definitely worth it. 

I will say that the 760 doesn't seem to go as loud as the 6s.mkii. Is it just me?


----------



## robm321

Speaking of, Is Leckerton Audio still lowering the channel balance for the UHA-6S Mk2 for free? I have the Roxanne's and they are so easy to drive that they are loud at the point the channels balance on some highly compressed recordings.


----------



## headwhacker

gnarlsagan said:


> True but the 3-way gain and improved low volume channel balance are very nice additions. Also the volume knob is smaller and gives a bit more resistance, making it easier to avoid turning it on accident. And since I didn't use the coax, I do prefer the cleaner look of the 760. Jm2c but to me step up is definitely worth it.
> 
> I will say that the 760 doesn't seem to go as loud as the 6s.mkii. Is it just me?


 
  
 UHA-6SMKII and UHA760 has the same amplifier design and similar power output. The 3 way gain and supposedly channel imbalance at low volume advantage on 760 is useless because you can have the 6SMKII modified from the default gain of 0dB for low and 18dB for high to -12dB and 12dB.
  
 UHA760's 3-gain level is -12dB, 0dB and 12dB. Do you get the correlation? It means if you modify the 6SMKII you are actually getting the 760 at a lower price (Mod is free, just ask Nick). At -12dB gain for sensitive iems you get wider range for the volume control and need not worry of channel imbalance at low volume. The pot is good from 9 o'clock up.
  
 If you use full size cans you would most likely need the full 12dB headroom so the middle gain setting is 760 is utterly useless for most cases.
  
 At their default gain settings, the 6S can actually drive headphones twice the volume compared to 760 (6dB difference). You already observed this difference I see.
  
 The price, the lack of input options makes the 6SMKII the better choice.Not to mention the ability to roll opamps.  I'm actually planning to get anothe 6SMKII with the modified gain settings which I intend to use exclusively for my ciems.


----------



## gnarlsagan

headwhacker said:


> UHA-6SMKII and UHA760 has the same amplifier design and similar power output. The 3 way gain and supposedly channel imbalance at low volume advantage on 760 is useless because you can have the 6SMKII modified from the default gain of 0dB for low and 18dB for high to -12dB and 12dB.
> 
> UHA760's 3-gain level is -12dB, 0dB and 12dB. Do you get the correlation? It means if you modify the 6SMKII you are actually getting the 760 at a lower price (Mod is free, just ask Nick). At -12dB gain for sensitive iems you get wider range for the volume control and need not worry of channel imbalance at low volume. The pot is good from 9 o'clock up.
> 
> ...




Oh thanks for the info; that makes a lot of sense. You make a good case for the 6SMKII. I will admit I hardly use the middle gain setting on the 760. I suppose it wouldn't be possible to up the gain on the 760 to 18dB like on the stock 6SMKII? Seems that it's either -12dB and 12dB or 0dB and 18dB, while -12dB and 18dB doesn't seem to be an option. Is this a limit of the architecture? Seems if it were possible then Nick would have done it. 

Now that I think about it, seems it would make sense to raise the gain on all levels on the 760, since the digital volume control eliminates channel imbalance. Should that be possible?


----------



## Theogenes

headwhacker said:


> UHA-6SMKII and UHA760 has the same amplifier design and similar power output. The 3 way gain and supposedly channel imbalance at low volume advantage on 760 is useless because you can have the 6SMKII modified from the default gain of 0dB for low and 18dB for high to -12dB and 12dB.
> 
> UHA760's 3-gain level is -12dB, 0dB and 12dB. Do you get the correlation? It means if you modify the 6SMKII you are actually getting the 760 at a lower price (Mod is free, just ask Nick). At -12dB gain for sensitive iems you get wider range for the volume control and need not worry of channel imbalance at low volume. The pot is good from 9 o'clock up.
> 
> ...


 
  
 This seems like a pretty overly negative way to view it... I have the UHA-6S Mk2 and love it, but if I were buying one new right now I'd probably get the 760, as I listen at low volumes and would like to have the better channel balance at lower volumes, etc. I think a more constructive way to make these points might be to note that the previous 6S2 was pretty highly regarded, and (like many well-thought-of devices) the subsequent model is more a series of small, incremental changes rather than a wholesale ground-up revision; and that the additional features address a few of the small number of areas that the 6S2 could be improved. The repeated use of the word "useless" seems pointlessly derogative to me... 
  
 You are, of course, fully entitled to your opinion. I'm just not sure why you chose to couch it in such unpleasant terms. 
  
 Edit: corrected a misspelling.


----------



## headwhacker

gnarlsagan said:


> Oh thanks for the info; that makes a lot of sense. You make a good case for the 6SMKII. I will admit I hardly use the middle gain setting on the 760. I suppose it wouldn't be possible to up the gain on the 760 to 18dB like on the stock 6SMKII? Seems that it's either -12dB and 12dB or 0dB and 18dB, while -12dB and 18dB doesn't seem to be an option. Is this a limit of the architecture? Seems if it were possible then Nick would have done it.
> 
> Now that I think about it, seems it would make sense to raise the gain on all levels on the 760, since the digital volume control eliminates channel imbalance. Should that be possible?




I asked Nick the very same question when I ordered my first 6SMKII. He said it's not possible for -12, 18dB. I agree that 12dB is the sweet spot for max gain considering LO voltage of 1.5Vrms and above. 

For the standard 2Vrms Line out 6SMKII can only drive up to 3x(8-9dB) without clipping. (6V / 2V).

The only way to get to 18dB is if your source output is 0.75Vrms.


----------



## headwhacker

theogenes said:


> This seems like a pretty overly negative way to view it... I have the UHA-6S Mk2 and love it, but if I were buying one new right now I'd probably get the 760, as I listen at low volumes and would like to have the better channel balance at lower volumes, etc. I think a more constructive way to make these points might be to note that the previous 6S2 was pretty highly regarded, and (like many well-thought-of devices) the subsequent model is more a series of small, incremental changes rather than a wholesale ground-up revision; and that the additional features address a few of the small number of areas that the 6S2 could be improved. The repeated use of the word "useless" seems pointlessly derogative to me...
> 
> You are, of course, fully entitled to your opinion. I'm just not sure why you chose to couch it in such unpleasant terms.
> 
> Edit: corrected a misspelling.




You do realize that is entirely my opinion if I choose between 6SMKII and 760. What's derogative about "useless" that is exactly how I see it. If the price difference is not substantial, they are virtually equal. There may be added features on 760 but there are also existing features that was omitted which have more practical use that what was added.

The channel imbalance like I say can be taken care of with the mod.

You may agree or not but you have to state your reason why.


----------



## lee730

In terms of channel balance at low volumes the digital pot is going to walk all over the analog one. No questions asked. If you are gonna use sensitive IEMs the 760 is going to be much more suited for this.


----------



## headwhacker

lee730 said:


> In terms of channel balance at low volumes the digital pot is going to walk all over the analog one. No questions asked. If you are gonna use sensitive IEMs the 760 is going to be much more suited for this.



 


Channel imbalance is only noticeable if the analogue pot is set at the lower ranges from 7 o'clock to 9/10 o'clock positions. Past 10 o'clock it's not an issue anymore. While true a digital pot is superior to an analog pot across the full range, modifying the low gain to -12dB on 6SMKII makes it a non issue on sensitive iems.


----------



## DMinor

headwhacker said:


> Channel imbalance is only noticeable if the analogue pot is set at the lower ranges from 7 o'clock to 9/10 o'clock positions. Past 10 o'clock it's not an issue anymore. While true a digital pot is superior to an analog pot across the full range, modifying the low gain to -12dB on 6SMKII makes it a non issue on sensitive iems.


 
  
 Mine is only noticeable at 7 or below with my EX1000. Never been an issue and never even thought about it.


----------



## headwhacker

dminor said:


> Mine is only noticeable at 7 or below with my EX1000. Never been an issue and never even thought about it.


 
  
 Exactly my point. I am just talking generally speaking about an analog pot. Some are definitely better than others. For me digital pot is nice to have but not a necessity. Especially if you have an option to adjust the gain of the amp as a workaround.
  
 I am actually more concerned with the limited range the volume pot can travel at the default gain settings. I am planning to get a second 6SMKII and have it modified to reduce the gain instead of going for 760.


----------



## Theogenes

headwhacker said:


> You do realize that is entirely my opinion if I choose between 6SMKII and 760. What's derogative about "useless" that is exactly how I see it.


 
  
 Of course. Hence my statement: "You are, of course, fully entitled to your opinion."
  


headwhacker said:


> You may agree or not but you have to state your reason why.


 
  
 I don't have any issue with the substance of your comments, merely the way they were presented, which seemed a bit dramatic and antagonistic to me without much in the way of provocation. At any rate, your thoughts and feelings are your own, and we'll leave the matter at a point of respect for that and move on. 
  
 Pulling back to the more general concept of 'things that might be improved upon in future iterations,' I would still say the DAC is the area where improvement could be the most impactful. It's not terrible (the impression I got on reading some of the posts much earlier in the thread), but it isn't up to the snuff of many other devices on the market today. I realize Nick is somewhat limited in what he can use by his employer (politically, not physically or actually), but I wonder if there aren't other chips or different implementations that might allow for improvements. I have no technical knowledge of such matters personally, but I'm curious. 
  
 Someone earlier on characterized the 6S2 as essentially a truly excellent portable amp with a convenience-level DAC thrown in as a value-add feature. Thus far, I've found that to be spot-on... Mr. Leckerton's amp is really pretty remarkable IMO. Still can't believe what a dramatic improvement it is over the amp section in the DX50, which I found acceptable if not exceptional. 
  
 It would be interesting to see what Nick could do with a full-sized desktop amp... And while I'm dreaming aloud, why not a balanced amp, at that?


----------



## headwhacker

theogenes said:


> Of course. Hence my statement: "You are, of course, fully entitled to your opinion."
> 
> 
> I don't have any issue with the substance of your comments, merely the way they were presented, which seemed a bit dramatic and antagonistic to me without much in the way of provocation. At any rate, your thoughts and feelings are your own, and we'll leave the matter at a point of respect for that and move on.
> ...


 
  
 I agree the DAC while not bad is not great either. I can enjoy the sound the CL chip puts out but not as much I enjoy the DAC in DX50.
  
 If I were Nick I'll ditch the DAC, trim the width a bit (5 -10mm) and make them thinner. Perhaps make it longer so it matches the dimensions of most DAPs out there. Then use that space to make a more powerful amp so it can be a truly compact, versatile, transparent and powerful amp.
  
 There is no point of adding a DAC when DAPs nowadays including the soon to be released DAPs have an excellent DAC. Unless you can pull off something at the level of hifi-m8 or Hugo even. But then it will be very expensive and would require much more resource on Leckerton's part.
  
 Concentrate on the amp but on a small package and throw in all the features he can fit inside the case.
  
 Don't you wish the UHA-6SMKII could fit into the size of the Headstage arrow.


----------



## shotgunshane

The amp isn't just used in conjunction with daps, it's also widely used with computers, in which a built in dac is highly convenient. 

The CS4398, in the 6s and 760, is a 'flagship' chip and is the exact same chip that's in the $3,000 AK240 (well dual CS4398). Of course there's different methods of implementation and usb receivers used. The simple point being it can be a supposed high end dac as well a decent throw in. 

I found the upsampling implementation in the 760 to be an upgrade to the non-upsampling 6s version. However the jury seems to still be out whether the digital volume control is changing the SQ from the amp section, since it is supposedly the same. 

All that being said, I'd be interested in the 6s amp section only, in an even smaller case with analog volume. I don't really care for the arrow form factor, so something more along the lines if the pico slim would appeal to me.


----------



## headwhacker

shotgunshane said:


> The amp isn't just used in conjunction with daps, it's also widely used with computers, in which a built in dac is highly convenient.
> 
> The CS4398, in the 6s and 760, is a 'flagship' chip and is the exact same chip that's in the $3,000 AK240 (well dual CS4398). Of course there's different methods of implementation and usb receivers used. The simple point being it can be a supposed high end dac as well a decent throw in.
> 
> ...


 
  
 USB DAC function is becoming a main feature in the new DAPs. You will most likely spend time listening to a DAP than your computer. At the most portable setup you would like to take your DAP with an iem only. But if you like to use a full size headphone just slap an amp for the extra power required. He can still sell UHA-6SMKII and perhaps improve it's DAC section. But the 760 could have offerred more than what it current has.


----------



## castleofargh

I agree with the gain thing, a well picked gain plays a big part in me using an amp or not with IEMs, and it could remove the drawbacks of the analog volume control of the UHA-6S mkII.(I still feel the knob to be too big and too easy to turn by mistake in my pocket, something the UHA-760 have solved for me).
 anyway it's not like Nick removed the 6 for the 760, we can all pick the one we think is best for us knowing the amp section is pretty much the same.


----------



## DMinor

Simplicity is the beauty. For dap I just want a simple and clean/true lineout. For amp I would like to have just the amp section no dac no other things. When you put too many things in one space especially limited space you will compromise something either due to the limited space or interference between each other.
  
 Keeping the signal path simple and clean is the only way to maximize transparency. With transparency you are golden.


----------



## highfell

castleofargh said:


> I agree with the gain thing, a well picked gain plays a big part in me using an amp or not with IEMs, and it could remove the drawbacks of the analog volume control of the UHA-6S mkII.(I still feel the knob to be too big and too easy to turn by mistake in my pocket, something the UHA-760 have solved for me).
> anyway it's not like Nick removed the 6 for the 760, we can all pick the one we think is best for us knowing the amp section is pretty much the same.




I have found the gain to be useful sometimes with my Sennheiser HD600s. 

The 6S2 is very versatile because in addition to its DAC being input via Coaxial, Optical, USB, it can also be fed digital out from an IPhone 5 running IOS7, plus of course the LO into its Amp. 

And you can change its sound by changing the OPamps.

It really is a good piece of kit.


----------



## Theogenes

An amp only might be interesting, especially if it allowed for a significantly smaller size as SGS and Headwhacker mentioned. I'd probably just keep my 6S2 unless the amp was significantly better, though, as I can take it to work and plug it into the computer there if need be and use the USB DAC for non-critical listening. 
  
 It would be interesting to see what Nick could do with a full-sized amp, though... Considering how good this one is. Reminds me of Jan Meier and his PCSTEP, another great portable amp that, by all accounts, has an even better full-sized counterpart.


----------



## headwhacker

I think from reading his blog he is planning on following up on 760 which will support 24/192 on USB. He mentioned that it will require a bigger case. who knows he might be cooking something up that will surprise us.


----------



## zolom

I was about to purchase the 760, but now I'm waiting for its succesor; Longer battery life is essential for me.


----------



## headwhacker

zolom said:


> I was about to purchase the 760, but now I'm waiting for its succesor; Longer battery life is essential for me.


 
  
 Are you going to use it for DAC/Amp? If you only need the amp section, the 6S-MKII can last for more than 20 hours.


----------



## DMinor

Yeah the 6S battery is decent, and I like the USB charging as I sit everyday in front of my computer in the office. I have not opened the amp yet to take a look at the battery, but hopefully I can replace it myself in the future if needed.
  
 Guys please let me know if there are any other amps designed similarly as the 6S using no caps yet capable of compensating for some dc offsets. I am just curious. I asked the vendor for Vorzüge VorzAMP PURE II, and I was told not to use it with my capless diymod even that amp has implemented dc blocking caps. Forget it now after I sampled the transparency. Nick is probably the only guy who has the guts to tell me to do it. Alo sucks and simply ignored my repeated questions about this topic, even I am one of their customers.


----------



## zolom

headwhacker said:


> Are you going to use it for DAC/Amp? If you only need the amp section, the 6S-MKII can last for more than 20 hours.


 
 I intend to use it mostly as a DAC/AMP


----------



## Theogenes

headwhacker said:


> Are you going to use it for DAC/Amp? If you only need the amp section, the 6S-MKII can last for more than 20 hours.


 
  
 Although I don't know the actual length of time it will last, I can vouch for the spectacular battery life of the 6S2 when being used as an amp only-- I have fallen asleep with it on and not realized it until I got out of the shower the next morning on a few occasions, and it was still on. Again, impressive IMO.


----------



## robm321

The DAC/Amp in USB or just Amp mode lasts forever.
  
 Via digital or optical input DAC/Amp doesn't last as long but is still good.


----------



## headwhacker

robm321 said:


> The DAC/Amp in USB or just Amp mode lasts forever.
> 
> Via digital or optical input DAC/Amp doesn't last as long but is still good.


 
  
 Just the amp mode extends battery life to > 20 hours. If you use the DAC (from any digital inputs) it goes down to around 12 hours.


----------



## kimck99

Hi All,
  
 I've been reading through this thread and got lost reading so many posts. Posts from about a year ago indicated that some users were having problems being able to control the volume when connected to a PC via USB. (Perhaps I am 'misremembering' what I read.)
  
 I am thinking of purchasing this DAC/AMP along with Alpha Dog. So, is there still an issue with adjust the volume with this unit?
  
 Sorry if this was answered a while back but with so many posts, I'm sure it's hard to avoid dupe posts.
  
 Thanks,


----------



## castleofargh

kimck99 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been reading through this thread and got lost reading so many posts. Posts from about a year ago indicated that some users were having problems being able to control the volume when connected to a PC via USB. (Perhaps I am 'misremembering' what I read.)
> 
> ...


 

  I would seriously advise for a desktop amp with some serious punch and not some portable stuff.


----------



## kimck99

castleofargh said:


> I would seriously advise for a desktop amp with some serious punch and not some portable stuff.


 
  
 Hi castle...
  
 Well, when I decided down the headphone path, I looked at my use case. When at home, I use my desktop speakers (not the greatest), when traveling, I use my phone, and when working at the office, laptop/tablet. I did think about getting a desktop amp but didn't want to spend more money than necessary. So looking for a good compromise that will allow me to use a single device for all three to drive the Alpha Dog. So, I haven't looked too much into a desktop DAC/AMP and focusing primarily on a portable unit.
  
 Thanks


----------



## AustinValentine

kimck99 said:


> Hi castle...
> 
> Well, when I decided down the headphone path, I looked at my use case. When at home, I use my desktop speakers (not the greatest), when traveling, I use my phone, and when working at the office, laptop/tablet. I did think about getting a desktop amp but didn't want to spend more money than necessary. So looking for a good compromise that will allow me to use a single device for all three to drive the Alpha Dog. So, I haven't looked too much into a desktop DAC/AMP and focusing primarily on a portable unit.
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 This unit will work fine with the Alpha Dogs. I use mine with LFF's T50RP Paradox Mod and it drives them very well - you can even push them without using high gain if you're a reasonably low volume listener.
  
 You should make sure that your phone is compatible with this unit, either via camera connection kit for iOS or by USB-OTG for Android. The DAC in the Leckerton is its weak point however (even though it is a pretty well implemented Cirrus); down the road you may want to combine it with an ODAC or a Gamma2 to compensate.


----------



## headwhacker

kimck99 said:


> Hi castle...
> 
> Well, when I decided down the headphone path, I looked at my use case. When at home, I use my desktop speakers (not the greatest), when traveling, I use my phone, and when working at the office, laptop/tablet. I did think about getting a desktop amp but didn't want to spend more money than necessary. So looking for a good compromise that will allow me to use a single device for all three to drive the Alpha Dog. So, I haven't looked too much into a desktop DAC/AMP and focusing primarily on a portable unit.
> 
> Thanks



 


If you are planning to get those hard to drive phones in the future, then a desktop amp makes more sense. However, if you are just one and done with alpha dogs and you want to bring it along with you on commute and office. The 6SMKII is more than enough and practical in a mobile sense.

People always preach the "more power, much better" gospel. It's same thing with anyone asking recommedation for buying a car, just for driving around the city, someone will always bring a ferrari in the conversation.

I have demoed the alpha dogs with this amp, like Austin mentioned, it's more than enough. At high gain, you can hardly get the volume knob pass the 12 o'clock postion.


----------



## castleofargh

well that's my advice, not an order 
 I'm one of those usually telling people they don't need as much power as they think, but we're still talking orthodynamic driver here. loud enough and properly controlled low frequency movements are 2 completely different things in my book. feeding something that can eat watts with an amp that will do under 100mw @50ohm doesn't look like the optimum way. then again when I'm going to sleep I look at a movie with my hd650 directly from my laptop HO instead of using an amp. I'm enjoying the round bloated sound before sleep, but would not advise it as ok driving.


----------



## headwhacker

Can you point to a paper or something that 100mW is not enough? Not all ortho drivers are created alike. Yes they do consume watts of power if you feed them, but that is the max the driver can sustain before blowing up. Which, I guess you won't have the chance of doing since you will blast your eardrums first before the actual drivers do if you put the headphone around your head while feeding Watts of power to the drivers.

The word "controlled " when used with headphones is verging more towards subjective preferences. How much power needed to say the drivers are properly controlled? Is there an accepted level for a specific type of drivers? Even iems sounds bloated out of a laptop's HO.


----------



## kimck99

Thanks AustinValentine, headwhacker, and Castle...
  
 I suppose I may end up with a desktop DAC some day but starting with this and Alpha Dog will likely suit me fine for quite some time.
  
 I appreciate the feedback.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## duydangle

Have anyone tried to use OPA637 with this amp?
  
 http://www.mouser.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?qs=wgAEGBTxy7nfgz4EbApFvQ%3d%3d
  
 On google I found that OPA637 is higher over OPA627 but I found that no one mentioned this opamp in this thread.


----------



## headwhacker

Because it's not one of the opamps Nick has tested on UHA-6SMKII. Of course you can try it but, check with Nick at Leckerton first just in case there is a specific reason not to try it on MKII.


----------



## duydangle

headwhacker said:


> Because it's not one of the opamps Nick has tested on UHA-6SMKII. Of course you can try it but, check with Nick at Leckerton first just in case there is a specific reason not to try it on MKII.


 

 I found that OPA637 seems to be unstable with gain < 6, so I think it may be the reason. Anyone know gain number in UHA-6S? I will check with Nick if OPA637 suits. If it does not suit, I think I will go with OPA627AP in the future.
  
 For now I am thinking about AD8621 or ADA4627 1-A. These two opamps sound to be very similar, right? Anyone prefer one to another?


----------



## headwhacker

duydangle said:


> I found that OPA637 seems to be unstable with gain < 6, so I think it may be the reason. Anyone know gain number in UHA-6S? I will check with Nick if OPA637 suits. If it does not suit, I think I will go with OPA627AP in the future.
> 
> For now I am thinking about AD8621 or ADA4627 1-A. These two opamps sound to be very similar, right? Anyone prefer one to another?


 
  
 You mean AD8610 right? I get the 6S with ADA4627-1A since it was reported to be the most neutral and transparent of all opamps option. So far it does sound transparent. I still have to try other opamps though for comparison.


----------



## duydangle

headwhacker said:


> You mean AD8610 right? I get the 6S with ADA4627-1A since it was reported to be the most neutral and transparent of all opamps option. So far it does sound transparent. I still have to try other opamps though for comparison.


 
 Yeah I meant AD8610. I thought the most transparent goes to OPA209 but sounds cold, too. I also read reports from some people here that AD8610 and ADA4627-1 do not sound different. I really want to try OPA627, but my budget is not much so I have to choose between AD8610 and ADA4627-1 beside OPA627.


----------



## 1974

Which in-built DAC is better - UHA-6S MKII or iPhone 5?
  
 I plan on pairing the two and wonder which DAC to use, since you get the choice.


----------



## lee730

1974 said:


> Which in-built DAC is better - UHA-6S MKII or iPhone 5?
> 
> I plan on pairing the two and wonder which DAC to use, since you get the choice.


 
  
 The UHA6 most definitely.


----------



## headwhacker

Finally got some opamps for rolling. Just testing OPA627AP now and AD797ANZ next. I also have a pair of AD4627-1BRZ but I still need to find some DIP8 socket adapter.
  
 It's difficult to do an AB test on this one so I'll have to give each opamp of run time and figure out their differences.


----------



## duydangle

headwhacker said:


> Finally got some opamps for rolling. Just testing OPA627AP now and AD797ANZ next. I also have a pair of AD4627-1BRZ but I still need to find some DIP8 sockets.
> 
> It's difficult to do an AB test on this one so I'll have to give each opamp of run time and figure out their differences.


 

 Looking forward to seeing your comparison. Does ADA4627-1BRZ worth $14 more than ADA4627-1ARZ for this amp?


----------



## headwhacker

duydangle said:


> Looking forward to seeing your comparison. Does ADA4627-1BRZ worth $14 more than ADA4627-1ARZ for this amp?


 
  
 I don't know yet. It's a very tiny SMD chip. I hope I don't mess it up when I solder it to an adapter.


----------



## headwhacker

Looks like Nick from Leckerton is leaving his day job to focus on his business. From his latest blog, he is currently on the process of moving his headquarters to Portland. He even confirmed an amp only product is coming soon. Hope he comes up with an amp in 760/6SMKII with more power and as slim as the UHA-4. Oh  A big bonus would be if the output stage opamp is socketed for rolling amps.


----------



## SDBiotek

It would also be interesting to see an updated UHA760 with optical and coax inputs that can support hi-res, or maybe even  a battery-powered DAC.


----------



## headwhacker

He already mentioned that before in his blog. Now that his giving his full time on his business, I guess it will come sooner.


----------



## Kendoji

Good for him.  Will be great to see more Leckerton stuff.


----------



## robm321

Agreed


----------



## Theogenes

Very cool about Nick moving into the business full-time!! Here's wishing him nothing but success!!!
  
 And I can't wait to see what he comes up with, particularly given the pretty stellar quality of the 6S2 IMO. Sounds like he won't be somewhat locked into the Cirrus chips anymore, and he might have time for a desktop amp, balanced amp, or maybe something off-the-wall like a TOTL crossfeed option like Jan Meier has... Very interested in seeing what comes out of this!! Attaway Nick!!!


----------



## headwhacker

Just tried OPA627AP and AD979ANZ for a full day each. The OPA627 goes very deep in the bass and adds more attack and impact. Overall sounded fuller than ADA4627-1A but at the expense of a slightly recessed mids and highs. It also feels the soundstage is narrower and instrument separation sounded closer than before.
  
 On the other hand the AD797 has on par bass impact and attack but not as deep and full as the OPA627. It has the soundstage, separation and clear details of ADA4627-1A but without the sharp edges.
  
 What surprises me is the tone and timber AD797ANZ brings is very pleasant, mids and vocals have very unique texture and overall the sound is more closer to the natural presentation of a live performance with a very quiet background. I am not expecting this result because I read a lot of comments about this opamp which is very picky and unstable on some circuit at unity gain and all the bad raps. I never considered this opamp when I was making a choice of opamps when buying the 6SMKII.  But on 6SMKII it really shines imo. Maybe it just strike the right synergy with my gear, DX50 + RB and the Roxanne @ 0dB bass.
  
 I thought ADA4627-1A has the right balance with clear details and wide soundstage. But for my ears, AD797 is better. The OPA627 is the odd one here, it has the bigger bass, fun to listen with but sacrificing soundtage width and mid/high details. ADA4627 and AD797 is more or less similar. Where the ADA4627 reveals the raw details of the music, the ADA797 presents it in a very pleasing smoothness and texture.


----------



## penchant

headwhacker said:


> Just tried OPA627AP and AD979ANZ for a full day each. The OPA627 goes very deep in the bass and adds more attack and impact. Overall sounded fuller than ADA4627-1A but at the expense of a slightly recessed mids and highs. It also feels the soundstage is narrower and instrument separation sounded closer than before.
> 
> On the other hand the AD797 has on par bass impact and attack but not as deep and full as the OPA627. It has the soundstage, separation and clear details of ADA4627-1A but without the sharp edges.
> 
> ...


 
 I had a similar experience with OPA627 and AD797 as you and I don't really like their sound.
  
 Today I just put in a pair of LME49710's (borrowed from another cheap diy amp) and I love them! I don't know much about opamps and I am not even sure if they fit this amp (I just checked the power supply is ok), but anyway... very open, balanced and detailed, doesn't lack anything I want. Bass is strong enough and well controlled; mids are the best I have heard from all these opamps, so natural and detailed. Treble has good presence but not hash at all. They definitely sound better than 4627a to my ears. Very natural yet smooth sound indeed. Truely suggest you have a try!


----------



## headwhacker

penchant said:


> I had a similar experience with OPA627 and AD797 as you and I don't really like their sound.
> 
> Today I just put in a pair of LME49710's (borrowed from another cheap diy amp) and I love them! I don't know much about opamps and I am not even sure if they fit this amp (I just checked the power supply is ok), but anyway... very open, balanced and detailed, doesn't lack anything I want. Bass is strong enough and well controlled; mids are the best I have heard from all these opamps, so natural and detailed. Treble has good presence but not hash at all. They definitely sound better than 4627a to my ears. Very natural yet smooth sound indeed. Truely suggest you have a try!


 
  
 Thanks for the suggestion, LME49710 is not one of the opamps offered by Nick but if you have tried it and confirmed working then I will give it a try soon. For now I will enjoy AD797.
  
 EDIT: checked it's spec. Almost similar to AD797. Being an SMD device, it will take me some time to try it. I still can't find where to get the DIP8 adaptor locally.


----------



## alpha421

Yeah, I saw Nick's blog regarding the move to Portland, OR of all places.  Hopefully, it'll give me chance to audition some of his latest creations when I visit family down there. You know, he'll be very close to Ken Ball from ALO Audio.


----------



## DMinor

His amp is superior, also his services. That capless design concept is just awesome and confirms why I enjoy so much listening to my music.
  
 I am glad he is considering making dedicated amp only without DAC section. That simplicity will likely enable him to improve the amp section. Can't wait to try one with the amp section only.


----------



## headwhacker

I did a lot of comparisons between different portable amps, UHA-6S, UHA-4, PHA-1, O2, C5D and hifi-M8. I sold PHA-1 and C5D which I found no specific advantage/strength over the other amps I have.
  
 O2 is really a good reference amp which UHA-6S can easily match. I am keeping hifi-m8 because of it's output power. THe UHA-4 being so slim but I might sell soon as well.
  
 In short I am using the UHA-6SMKII the most. Although it can drive my T1 fairly well, I would still like to see Nick offering an amp only portable amp maybe slimmer but as powerful as M8 so I can only have 1 amp for both ciems and cans.


----------



## DMinor

headwhacker said:


> I did a lot of comparisons between different portable amps, UHA-6S, UHA-4, PHA-1, O2, C5D and hifi-M8. I sold PHA-1 and C5D which I found no specific advantage/strength over the other amps I have.
> 
> O2 is really a good reference amp which UHA-6S can easily match. I am keeping hifi-m8 because of it's output power. THe UHA-4 being so slim but I might sell soon as well.
> 
> In short I am using the UHA-6SMKII the most. Although it can drive my T1 fairly well, I would still like to see Nick offering an amp only portable amp maybe slimmer but as powerful as M8 so I can only have 1 amp for both ciems and cans.


 
  
 The circuit design for the UHA-4 is different. According to Nick, the digital volume chip in the UHA-4 operates at a DC offset which requires DC-blocking caps in order to interface with the rest of the circuitry.


----------



## Poimandres

What is the best opamp that Nick currently offers for the mkii in terms of reference sound and clarity?


----------



## gnarlsagan

poimandres said:


> What is the best opamp that Nick currently offers for the mkii in terms of reference sound and clarity?




Stock 8610.


----------



## Poimandres

Anyone else?  How about the OPA209aid or some of the other new ones?


----------



## headwhacker

The UHA-6SMKII with AD797ANZ continues to amaze me. This time using my Beyerdynamic T1. It appears to drive the T1 now with better control and separation. It also seems to have enhanced the details from low end up to the high end. I guess the higher current output of AD797 helps in this setup.
  
 However, I need to plug the UHA-6SMKII to a powersource or the overall sound is noticeably thinner and the bass impact weaker on battery power only.


----------



## duydangle

headwhacker said:


> The UHA-6SMKII with AD797ANZ continues to amaze me. This time using my Beyerdynamic T1. It appears to drive the T1 now with better control and separation. It also seems to have enhanced the details from low end up to the high end. I guess the higher current output of AD797 helps in this setup.
> 
> However, I need to plug the UHA-6SMKII to a powersource or the overall sound is noticeably thinner and the bass impact weaker on battery power only.


 
  
 I hope this is just because your headphone is 600 ohms. I heard Nick only recommend this amp for <= 300 ohm headphone.


----------



## headwhacker

duydangle said:


> I hope this is just because your headphone is 600 ohms. I heard Nick only recommend this amp for <= 300 ohm headphone.




yeah but T1 at 600 ohms is efficient with 102dB/mW sensitivity. I am comparing it with my hifi-m8 which can put out as much as 1000mW but I don't hear much difference with UHA-6S. Since I put AD797 it appers to have driven T1 with better control and tight dynamic bass. this without affecting mid/treble details and no hint of clipping/distortion.

Volume pot mostly at 12 oclock and at high gain


----------



## DMinor

From a recent email exchange with Nick, he has confirmed some amp-only products are in the pipeline, with similarities to the UHA-6S MKII amp stage including no use of DC blocking caps. I am really looking forward to his new offerings. With the UHA-6S sounding this damn good, I don't know what else to expect honestly.
  
 There is no one else so far except Nick who has the guts with confidence to tell me to feed that amazing amp with 1.5 volts of DC offsets, especially when the amp has been designed cap-free for DC blocking. Ever since that moment I plugged it in, I have been addicted to that transparent sounding.


----------



## headwhacker

more power would be nice and if possible make it thinner. Removing the circuit for DAC should allow him some headroom to add more power or making UHA-6SMKII slimmer. But yeah I agree transparency is the way to go.


----------



## kimck99

Hi,
  
 Can this be used with a USB hub? Specifically, a non-powered usb hub.
  
 My tablet has only one usb port and there are times I need more than one usb device connected.
  
 Thanks


----------



## Bazirker

kimck99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can this be used with a USB hub? Specifically, a non-powered usb hub.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, although you may need to run it on battery and charge it separately depending on the power demands through the USB hub.  I don't have any trouble charging through my hub!


----------



## kimck99

bazirker said:


> Yes, although you may need to run it on battery and charge it separately depending on the power demands through the USB hub.  I don't have any trouble charging through my hub!


 
  
 Yes, I assumed you would have to run it on battery. Thanks.


----------



## castleofargh

you have a switch to turn charging ON/OFF. so it's up to you to decide if the leckerton sucks up onto the usb or not when using it as a dac.


----------



## Poimandres

While the switch is there I thought that the mkii always pulls power from USB.


----------



## Bazirker

I'm thrilled to report that this amp is compatible with the new Galaxy S5. I just plugged it in with a USB OTG cable and it works immediately, no changes in settings needed. Huzzah!


----------



## AustinValentine

bazirker said:


> I'm thrilled to report that this amp is compatible with the new Galaxy S5. I just plugged it in with a USB OTG cable and it works immediately, no changes in settings needed. Huzzah!


 
  
 Good news! 
  
 Question: is the waterproofing flap on the bottom of the S5 user removable (without breaking the damn thing)?
  
 Right now, I'm weighing between the S5, Note 3, HTC M8, and Z1s...and Z2 if it comes to the US ever >.< Being able to remove the flap without damaging the phone would be very helpful.


----------



## Bazirker

austinvalentine said:


> Good news!
> 
> Question: is the waterproofing flap on the bottom of the S5 user removable (without breaking the damn thing)?
> 
> Right now, I'm weighing between the S5, Note 3, HTC M8, and Z1s...and Z2 if it comes to the US ever >.< Being able to remove the flap without damaging the phone would be very helpful.




No, you'd have to permanently remove it.


----------



## DMinor

As the music is blasting in my ears right now, I am thinking this amp design and the capless diymod are a match in heaven.  With both being capless and bridged with my favorite cotton candy LOD cable, the transparency just renders the music flawlessly to these ears.
  
 I am at lost and have no clue what else improvement I will need. I have not even done yet recabling my iem's with the cotton candy. This is insane for in-ear music.


----------



## duydangle

dminor said:


> As the music is blasting in my ears right now, I am thinking this amp design and the capless diymod are a match in heaven.  With both being capless and bridged with my favorite cotton candy LOD cable, the transparency just renders the music flawlessly to these ears.
> 
> I am at lost and have no clue what else improvement I will need. I have not even done yet recabling my iem's with the cotton candy. This is insane for in-ear music.


 

 I asked Nick about the problem while using capless diymod with this amp, and here's his answer


> That is correct, the amp can handle some DC offset at the input. It has a circuit which automatically compensates for any DC offset at the output, keeping the offset near zero (usually less than 1 mV). Applying 2 volts of DC at the analog input will not harm the amp. It does, however, reduce the maximum voltage swing through the amplifier circuitry, and therefore it will reduce the output power available for some headphones, especially high-impedance headphones. It depends on the volume setting. The higher the volume setting, the higher percentage of DC offset the amplifier input will see, and the more limited output voltage swing you will have. The input impedance is approximately 10k. One thing you may notice with the diymod is that it causes the volume control to become scratchy or noisy. This will not harm the amp, but it could be very loud in your phones.


 
 Do you have any problems he mentioned like scratchy volume control or scratchy sound in phone? What phone are you using? What volume/gain setting are you using?
  
 I am using pk1 but I think using capless is not complete safe. It should be completely safe with low volume but, as Nick said, the present of DC offset will still have effect on the phone beyond some limit. That's why although I am really interested in sound of capless mod which is, as you said, very transparent, I still plan to use DC blocking caps in LOD with diymod.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## ClieOS

Because of the high input impedance of the amp, you can get away with using a very small capacitance caps in the LOD (2~4uF is quite sufficient to reach corner frequency under 10Hz). This opens up the possibility of using small film caps that is usually very transparent (even comparable to capless) while still keeping it as small, as unintrusive and as safe as possible.


----------



## DMinor

duydangle said:


> I asked Nick about the problem while using capless diymod with this amp, and here's his answer
> Do you have any problems he mentioned like scratchy volume control or scratchy sound in phone? What phone are you using? What volume/gain setting are you using?
> 
> I am using pk1 but I think using capless is not complete safe. It should be completely safe with low volume but, as Nick said, the present of DC offset will still have effect on the phone beyond some limit. That's why although I am really interested in sound of capless mod which is, as you said, very transparent, I still plan to use DC blocking caps in LOD with diymod.
> ...


 
  
 The scratchy sound only occurs when you adjust the volume knob. None issue for me. I have been using the capless diymods for months now, without any problems to the amp or phone (EX1000 and D2000). At low gain, I can max out the vol no problem, at high-gain it may start sound a little distortion at 12. But I don't go that high with my EXK or even D2000. Note the dc offsets from capless diymod are 2 volts, and that number is multiplied by 8 for high-gain setting.
  
 The truth is, the capless diymod and the capless UHA yields a very transparent sounding for your music. It's insanely neutral and clean, and music just flows effortlessly and it sounds open and airy. As far as I know, the UHA is the only amp in the market designed without using dc blocking caps but capable of compensating for it.
  
 Speaking of diymods, I have probably done comparisons and tried things more than any head-fi'ers. I started with the Elna Silmics 4.7uf (not impressed), then the Wima film 4.7uf caps (good), then the Kemets 4.7uf (very good), .... many more.... then finally some of the 3,000,000 uf caps I have tried sound awesome to my ears. But when I finally decided to try a capless diymod with the UHA, I was instantly surprised by the transparent sounding.
  
 I have also done two types of capless diymods for comparison. One is the traditional imod and the other is the direct-out mod (with lod pins lifted off board). Both capless sound awesome but different, and I love both. The capless direct-out mod sounds a little bit more bright and cold.
  
 BTW, according to Nick his coming amp-only products will still use similar design concept, i.e. dc blocking caps will not be implemented in the signal path.


----------



## duydangle

clieos said:


> Because of the high input impedance of the amp, you can get away with using a very small capacitance caps in the LOD (2~4uF is quite sufficient to reach corner frequency under 10Hz). This opens up the possibility of using small film caps that is usually very transparent (even comparable to capless) while still keeping it as small, as unintrusive and as safe as possible.


 

 That's also my plan. I am planning to use Kemet 2.2uf 50V (Thanks DMinor for the brand) for my LOD. Initially I want to use 4.7uf in my LOD but due to the size I think it will not fit the LOD.
  
@DMinor: Thanks for your interesting information, especially the sound between two diymod methods is different and the scratch sound happens with high gain and 12h, I don't think I will use pk1 that loud , and I hope I will not have to.
  
 I just use tradition diymod, desolder Z caps and solder cables from them to C65/C84 position wihtout any desoldering. My amp (UHA-6S.MKII with LME49990) still not arrived so I am not yet tested the mod works or not; I am so excited to wait. My caps still not arrived yet, I have to wait for 2 or 3 more weeks (I'm not in the US) to put them in my LOD.


----------



## DMinor

duydangle said:


> @DMinor: Thanks for your interesting information, especially the sound between two diymod methods is different and *the scratch sound happens with high gain and 12h*, I don't think I will use pk1 that loud , and I hope I will not have to.


 
  
 That's not what I said. The scratching sound will be heard on both low and hi gain settings, but it occurs only when you turn the volume knob and it may not be noticed if it's overpowered by music.
  
 The 12 o'clock is when you start hearing distortion on hi gain setting only.


----------



## duydangle

dminor said:


> That's not what I said. The scratching sound will be heard on both low and hi gain settings, but it occurs only when you turn the volume knob and it may not be noticed if it's overpowered by music.
> 
> The 12 o'clock is when you start hearing distortion on hi gain setting only.


 
 Sorry for my English. What you said is what I meant .


----------



## andyDiamond

Folks, I need help.
I have ak100 and InEar StageDiver 3.
Do I need uha-6mk2 as a DAC/amp? Will it improve sq of both DAC section and amp?
Thank you


----------



## SDBiotek

Depending on your headphones, the UHA amp section will be an improvement. The Leckerton DAC, though, probably will not ( I have both the AK100 and the Leckerton). I think you would be better off just using a mini to mini RCA cable to connect the AK100 headphone out to theanalog line in on the amp. I still think the UHA-6 MkII is worth the price, even if you don't use the DAC portion.


----------



## fzman

I'd agree - that way the Leckerton would act as an impedance matching device, and provide more current than the AK probably can on it's own.  (More battery life and power, for sure....  and it sounds very good)


----------



## DR650SE

Subscribed


----------



## DR650SE

Anyone using the UHA 6S.MKII as a DAC on a portable setup? 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## headwhacker

dr650se said:


> Anyone using the UHA 6S.MKII as a DAC on a portable setup?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


 
  
  
 I tried but the problem I have was the power output going out of the amp is drastically reduced. Makes sense since the DAC is active and requires power and sharing the same source as the amp.
  
 In short I never like how it sound compared to the using the amp only when paired with my DX50.
  
 Not sure if it's because of the DAC  doesn't sound good for me or just the reduced output power is affecting the SQ in general.


----------



## Theogenes

Amp only from the DX50 here.


----------



## Bazirker

dr650se said:


> Anyone using the UHA 6S.MKII as a DAC on a portable setup?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk




It works out of my Galaxy S5, however I haven't had an opportunity to do much more than just try it out.


----------



## Bugdozer

Yes. I use the digital out of my FiiO X3 and then drive a pair of Westone 4R's. Just made up a quick coax cable using Switchcraft right-angel connectors. Best sounding portable I have. Previously I was using an iBasso P4 with the line out of the X3.


----------



## Bazirker

OMG that is a sick portable rig...


----------



## arvore

Hi. Has anyone here tried this amp with a dx50? If so, can you please tell me your impressions?
 I'm planning on buying a UHA-6S, and I use a ue600 in-ear headphone on the go and I plan on buying a DT880 to use at home.
 The ue600 sounds very thin from the HO of my dx50, with almost no presence in the lower frequencies, and i found it to sound better even from my cellphone HO. I'm very bothered by this fact and i'm thinking of ways to walk around it. I don't have more than this amp's price to spend and I thought of maybe selling my dx50 and buying a dx90, but I don't know how it would compare do the dx50+uha6s, and I plan on going with the option that sounds best.


----------



## duydangle

@Bugdozer Why don't you use lineout from X3? I think X3 chip is better than the amp's dac chip.
  
 I am using uha-6s.mkii with ipod diymodded and pk1, and the combo sounds amazing.


----------



## Theogenes

arvore said:


> Hi. Has anyone here tried this amp with a dx50? If so, can you please tell me your impressions?
> 
> I'm planning on buying a UHA-6S, and I use a ue600 in-ear headphone on the go and I plan on buying a DT880 to use at home.
> 
> The ue600 sounds very thin from the HO of my dx50, with almost no presence in the lower frequencies, and i found it to sound better even from my cellphone HO. I'm very bothered by this fact and i'm thinking of ways to walk around it. I don't have more than this amp's price to spend and I thought of maybe selling my dx50 and buying a dx90, but I don't know how it would compare do the dx50+uha6s, and I plan on going with the option that sounds best.




Yep, I find it to be a pretty stellar pairing, and happen to be on a business trip at the moment, so I've got mine with me. Using the DAC in the DX50, Leck for amplifier only. The UHA-6S MkII is not a subtle improvement over the DX50 headphone output-- the sound is remarkably cleaner and more transparent, and cymbals in particular sound more like cymbals and less like static-y splashes. I'm using Aurisonics ASG-2 IEMs.


----------



## arvore

theogenes said:


> Yep, I find it to be a pretty stellar pairing, and happen to be on a business trip at the moment, so I've got mine with me. Using the DAC in the DX50, Leck for amplifier only. The UHA-6S MkII is not a subtle improvement over the DX50 headphone output-- the sound is remarkably cleaner and more transparent, and cymbals in particular sound more like cymbals and less like static-y splashes. I'm using Aurisonics ASG-2 IEMs.


 
 These pics + impression are tempting me so much to get one of those right now. What can you speak about the bass, do you think it has improved in any way over the dx50 HO?


----------



## Theogenes

Don't recall a huge difference beyond the general gains in clarity and resolution... Can't check it now, but I might be able to compare them briefly this evening, just remind me


----------



## arvore

theogenes said:


> Don't recall a huge difference beyond the general gains in clarity and resolution... Can't check it now, but I might be able to compare them briefly this evening, just remind me


 
 I'm not sure if it's already evening where you live, but this is me reminding you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and thanks, already, for all the answers you've given!


----------



## Bugdozer

I have gone back and forth between the X3 DAC and the Leckerton and 'I think' I prefer the Leckerton DAC. this comes from long listening to music I know well but it is not blind testing and I may be swayed by the coolness factor of my digital cable.  Ether way, I'm very happy with the sound for a portable.


----------



## Bugdozer




----------



## Theogenes

arvore said:


> I'm not sure if it's already evening where you live, but this is me reminding you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the reminder . I adjusted the bass valves on the ASG-2 to my preferred level (just barely above fully closed, about a third of the way to the first notch mark) and listened for a couple of minutes to readjust to the sound signature. I adjusted the volume on the DX50 and the gain and volume on the UHA-6S MkII so that I could switch back and forth without having to adjust the volume each time. When listening to the DX50 from the headphone out, I unplugged the lineout to the Leckerton and listened from the HPA on the DX50. When listening to the DX50/UHA-6S combo, I went from lineout of the DX50 into the input on the Leckerton, and then to the headphone out on the UHA-6S. This way, I used the same DAC in both (the DX50's) and changed only the amp. 
  
 I went back and forth a few times and took some notes, but the differences were pretty clear: the biggest gains were in the treble, where the sound became more open and significantly more real (cymbals really make this clear for me, for whatever reason) with the Leckerton as the amp. The midrange was less affected than the bass or treble, but there's a noticeable increase in the texture on guitars and the ability to delineate the different sounds at play. Vocals sounded pretty good either way, but on my quick listens, there seemed to be a greater sense of clarity with the Leckerton. As for the bass, the gains were more substantial than I'd remembered. The DX50 HPA seemed to have a greater quantity of bass, but the changes in quality were pretty obvious when moving to the UHA-6S. On the DX50 by itself, bass was pretty woolly, bloated, and poorly defined. Everything just sounded significantly clearer when bringing the Leckerton into the mix. Basslines were much easier to pick out and follow, and there was no bloating or bleeding into the midrange (which wasn't a huge problem with the DX50, but it was definitely there). 
  
 So the conclusion is pretty simple: the DX50 + UHA-6S MkII > DX50 solo, in pretty much each region of the spectrum. Now, the provisos: I did this comparison over a few minutes, and switched back and forth quickly, but this was by no means a scientifically thorough examination. (I did a quick attempt at volume matching, but I don't know that I'd be able to give any indication of how accurate it was). I feel comfortable that the results I've reported are accurate for what I heard, but I don't claim that my ears are any better/worse/sexier than anyone else's, so if somebody else has a different finding, more power to ya! Also, please note that the differences were readily apparent only because I was switching back and forth-- when I used the DX50 by itself with the same IEMs before I tried it with the Leckerton, I very much enjoyed the sound, and the issues with the sound were in no way glaring. 
  
 Summary: in my opinion, the DX50 is really enjoyable by itself, but is clearly better when the Leckerton is doing the amping. 
  
 Hope this helps!


----------



## DR650SE

Im still loving my UHA 6S.MKII. It's great with my iMod.

But I was wondering how many are using it as a DAC with thier computers? I havn't had much time to test it with my laptop. Mostly in the past I was using the Icon Nuforce uDAC2 with my notebook. (Clevo X7200). Its a great little DAC/Amp for traveling with. But the UHA may serve both purposes.

Also how would I get the best sound out of the UHA? Would it be through USB digital? Or through the optical input? I also have a Fiio E17 that I may test against the uDAC2 and the UHA. But ultimately I want to know how to get the best possible Audio out of the UHA. And what is the max resolution I can get out of it? Thanks guys!


----------



## duydangle

dr650se said:


> Im still loving my UHA 6S.MKII. It's great with my iMod.
> 
> But I was wondering how many are using it as a DAC with thier computers? I havn't had much time to test it with my laptop. Mostly in the past I was using the Icon Nuforce uDAC2 with my notebook. (Clevo X7200). Its a great little DAC/Amp for traveling with. But the UHA may serve both purposes.
> 
> Also how would I get the best sound out of the UHA? Would it be through USB digital? Or through the optical input? I also have a Fiio E17 that I may test against the uDAC2 and the UHA. But ultimately I want to know how to get the best possible Audio out of the UHA. And what is the max resolution I can get out of it? Thanks guys!


 

 I am using iMod with this amp and I feel that it's being a little weird. I think capless is not very good in my case. When I pair iPod Touch 4 with this amp, or use the built-in DAC connected to computer, the volume control seems to normal. But when I use iMod with Fiio L9 and this amp, the music sounds very different with different volume. I will report my case in farther posts, when I have capped LOD. I am using pk1.
  
 About your question about best input, many people reports that you get the best sound to use the built-in DAC with coaxial/optical input. You can get 24bit/96khz sound with coaxial/optical, and 24bit/48khz with usb.


----------



## DR650SE

Awesome, thanks for the info on resolution.

As for the iMod, the reason for that is because with no caps, the amp is having to deal with the DC offset. So at higher volumes it will cut out, and when you adjust the volume there is slight scratching sound. But in the end it is a pure signal as its straght from the DAC to the amp with nothing in between to degrade the signal, giving it a very nuetral and transparent sound. 

Here is what was explained to me. 



dminor said:


> Great. I have not heard the E17, so no comparison between the two.
> 
> Just FYI, with your capless imod you will have 2 volts of dc offsets to the UHA amp. As a result, you will hear the scratching sound when you turn the vol knob on the UHA. This is normal and you only hear it when you turn the knob. On high gain, the dc offsets are amplified by 8 times and you will hear distortions around 12 o'clock. But I don't need that high vol for my phones so it's a non issue for me.
> 
> If you have any questions, you can also email Nick at Leckerton. He is a great guy.



 





dminor said:


> Great. I have not heard the E17, so no comparison between the two.
> 
> Just FYI, with your capless imod you will have 2 volts of dc offsets to the UHA amp. As a result, you will hear the scratching sound when you turn the vol knob on the UHA. This is normal and you only hear it when you turn the knob. On high gain, the dc offsets are amplified by 8 times and you will hear distortions around 12 o'clock. But I don't need that high vol for my phones so it's a non issue for me.
> 
> If you have any questions, you can also email Nick at Leckerton. He is a great guy.


----------



## arvore

theogenes said:


> Thanks for the reminder . I adjusted the bass valves on the ASG-2 to my preferred level (just barely above fully closed, about a third of the way to the first notch mark) and listened for a couple of minutes to readjust to the sound signature. I adjusted the volume on the DX50 and the gain and volume on the UHA-6S MkII so that I could switch back and forth without having to adjust the volume each time. When listening to the DX50 from the headphone out, I unplugged the lineout to the Leckerton and listened from the HPA on the DX50. When listening to the DX50/UHA-6S combo, I went from lineout of the DX50 into the input on the Leckerton, and then to the headphone out on the UHA-6S. This way, I used the same DAC in both (the DX50's) and changed only the amp.
> 
> I went back and forth a few times and took some notes, but the differences were pretty clear: the biggest gains were in the treble, where the sound became more open and significantly more real (cymbals really make this clear for me, for whatever reason) with the Leckerton as the amp. The midrange was less affected than the bass or treble, but there's a noticeable increase in the texture on guitars and the ability to delineate the different sounds at play. Vocals sounded pretty good either way, but on my quick listens, there seemed to be a greater sense of clarity with the Leckerton. As for the bass, the gains were more substantial than I'd remembered. The DX50 HPA seemed to have a greater quantity of bass, but the changes in quality were pretty obvious when moving to the UHA-6S. On the DX50 by itself, bass was pretty woolly, bloated, and poorly defined. Everything just sounded significantly clearer when bringing the Leckerton into the mix. Basslines were much easier to pick out and follow, and there was no bloating or bleeding into the midrange (which wasn't a huge problem with the DX50, but it was definitely there).
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks! I'm not sure if it helped or just made me wish more to te able to listen to it ): hahaha!


----------



## robm321

I wonder how it compares to the DX90?


----------



## Theogenes

arvore said:


> Thanks! I'm not sure if it helped or just made me wish more to te able to listen to it ): hahaha!




Don't know where you're located, but if there's a Head-Fi meet near you, it might be worth swinging by to check and see if anybody has one you can try out... Nothing beats listening with your own ears, and you might be surprised by what you like-- and what you don't. 




robm321 said:


> I wonder how it compares to the DX90?





Don't know, but I'd love to hear some impressions on that m'self!


----------



## arvore

theogenes said:


> Don't know where you're located, but if there's a Head-Fi meet near you, it might be worth swinging by to check and see if anybody has one you can try out... Nothing beats listening with your own ears, and you might be surprised by what you like-- and what you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm located in Brazil. I have never heard of a meeting happening here, neither in the only brazilian audio forum I know.


----------



## Theogenes

arvore said:


> I'm located in Brazil. I have never heard of a meeting happening here, neither in the only brazilian audio forum I know.




Ah. That does make it a bit more difficult. But hey, look on the bright side: you've got some of the most beautiful women in the UNIVERSE strolling by every day, so that's got to be worth something!!!


----------



## Theogenes

Btw, it looks like there have been headphone meets in Brazil in the past, at least:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/567579/brazilian-meeting-video

Maybe you could PM the original poster and see if there are some local get-togethers you could attend?


----------



## duydangle

dr650se said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info on resolution.
> 
> As for the iMod, the reason for that is because with no caps, the amp is having to deal with the DC offset. So at higher volumes it will cut out, and when you adjust the volume there is slight scratching sound. But in the end it is a pure signal as its straght from the DAC to the amp with nothing in between to degrade the signal, giving it a very nuetral and transparent sound.
> 
> ...


 

 I am sorry I have to correct the information before. The maximum resolution from usb is 16bit/48khz, not 24bit/48khz.
  
 Let me explain the weird thing:
  
 - With iMod and Fiio L9 (Capless): When the volume is small, it seems only vocal presents. Bigger volume, ambient sound and bass begin to appear. When volume is large, vocal volume seems to be only larger than before a little bit, but ambient sound and bass sounds much bigger. It makes the soundstage is much bigger, but very hard to listen for a long time.
  
 - With built-in DAC or iPod Touch 4 + Fiio L9: When volume is changed, the vocal and other sounds volume are changed neutrally and equally.
  
 I can easily listen to pk1 with high gain and 10 o' clock setting, but with iMod, more than 9 o' clock high gain is much louder.
  
 About the scratchy sound when the volume is changed, I don't hear it. I hear only a small sound when I change gain setting of the amp.
  
 One email I have when I asked Nick about DC offset handling of this amp:
  


> Hello Duy,
> That is correct, the amp can handle some DC offset at the input. It has a circuit which automatically compensates for any DC offset at the output, keeping the offset near zero (usually less than 1 mV). Applying 2 volts of DC at the analog input will not harm the amp. *It does, however, reduce the maximum voltage swing through the amplifier circuitry, and therefore it will reduce the output power available for some headphones, especially high-impedance headphones.* It depends on the volume setting. The higher the volume setting, the higher percentage of DC offset the amplifier input will see, and the more limited output voltage swing you will have. The input impedance is approximately 10k. One thing you may notice with the diymod is that it causes the volume control to become scratchy or noisy. This will not harm the amp, but it could be very loud in your phones.
> 
> I no longer charge sales tax in Texas, so it would be the cost of the amp plus shipping.
> ...


 
  
 I think this could the be the possible reason. May be the output power of the amp is affected. I don't know if my assumption is correct.


----------



## headwhacker

robm321 said:


> I wonder how it compares to the DX90?


 
  
  


theogenes said:


> Don't know, but I'd love to hear some impressions on that m'self!


 
  
  
 To put it simply, I am no longer using a stack. As much as I love the UHA-6SMKII paired with DX50, it's services however, is not required with DX90's internal amp alone.
  
 Not only the DX90's amp is transparent enough it can supply stable, clean and more power to any headphone load and at max power without clipping compared to UHA-6SMKII. Which we all know is current limited at low impedance loads.
  
 I did a quick AB test and can't hear any difference.


----------



## robm321

^ Good to know. I'd rather get away from the stack also and use the Leckerton for my laptop only.


----------



## supra1988t

As great as this thing is I just never use a portable setup anymore so the UHA-6S-MKII is up on the marketplace.


----------



## ph58

Hi guys what do you think of the OPA627AP on the MKII ? . Thanks in advance .


----------



## DR650SE

I have 4 sets of op amps, and am currently using the Op-amp OPA627AP. I switched them up a few times, but honestly I would need more time with them. I really couldn't tell much differance between any of the op amps. Maybe I was tired. Or maybe my hearing just isn't that good due to my 4 military deployments. Not an easy time on the ears i'll tell you that much


----------



## ph58

dr650se said:


> I have 4 sets of op amps, and am currently using the Op-amp OPA627AP. I switched them up a few times, but honestly I would need more time with them. I really couldn't tell much differance between any of the op amps. Maybe I was tired. Or maybe my hearing just isn't that good due to my 4 military deployments. Not an easy time on the ears i'll tell you that much


 

 OK , thanks , it seems that the OPA627Ap are the most musical , have more question ,  are they easy to change , do i need a DIP Extractor ?


----------



## DR650SE

They are easy to change. Simply pull them straight up. Be very careful to pull straight up. any sideways movement can cause the pics to bend very easy as they are very thin.


----------



## ph58

OK , i think that's better with a DIP Extractor , are they marks on the socket and on the opamp to replace properly ?


----------



## DR650SE

This may help more then me explaining it. I opened my amp and snapped these with my phone camera so the quality may not be great. There's pics of my different opamps for the UHA 6S.MKII. 

In the amp are the OPA627AP opamps. 





















Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## headwhacker

I tried OPA627AP, AD4627-1A and AD797. Of all the 3 opamps, I like the AD797 better. It doesn't emphasize any single part of the FR curve. It feels like it has better end to end extension and is flatter. 

OPA627AP seems to have a bit of a bump on the upper to mid bass and rolls off earlier on the high end compared to AD797.

AD4627-1A seems to be a bit brighter than the other 2 and has the same bass response as OPA627AP has.


----------



## DR650SE

headwhacker said:


> I tried OPA627AP, AD4627-1A and AD797. Of all the 3 opamps, I like the AD797 better. It doesn't emphasize any single part of the FR curve. It feels like it has better end to end extension and is flatter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Hmm, I may have to spend more time with the AD797 and try it out. I havn't spent much time with the other opamps. 

Can somone tell me which OPAMP I have that is blue? It is in the pic but the things are so small that it is hard to make out the writing with just my eyes. The camera helps but still a little blurry. They all came with my amp when I bought it off a fellow head-fier.


----------



## namaiki

Could it be a LME49990MA?


----------



## DR650SE

Thanks. It really does look like that. 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## headwhacker

Looks like UHA-6SMKII can still be improved.
  
 http://www.leckertonaudio.com/blog/2014/6/5/new-dual-to-single-op-amp-adapter-provides-high-performance-option-for-uha-6smkii


----------



## duydangle

dr650se said:


> Can somone tell me which OPAMP I have that is blue? It is in the pic but the things are so small that it is hard to make out the writing with just my eyes. The camera helps but still a little blurry. They all came with my amp when I bought it off a fellow head-fier.


 
 That's a LME49990
  

   


headwhacker said:


> Looks like UHA-6SMKII can still be improved.
> 
> http://www.leckertonaudio.com/blog/2014/6/5/new-dual-to-single-op-amp-adapter-provides-high-performance-option-for-uha-6smkii


 

  
 So great to see this. Many great opamps but only have dual version. But the decrease of the usage time is huge.


----------



## Theogenes

headwhacker said:


> Looks like UHA-6SMKII can still be improved.
> 
> http://www.leckertonaudio.com/blog/2014/6/5/new-dual-to-single-op-amp-adapter-provides-high-performance-option-for-uha-6smkii




Wow, very cool. Moar powwwer, lower distortion, and battery life still sounds good, even though it's not as astronomically good as before. Be interesting to hear listening impressions for sure.


----------



## headwhacker

Yeah good news indeed for those who use or plan to use low impedance planars which need lots of current.


----------



## robm321

theogenes said:


> Wow, very cool. Moar powwwer, lower distortion, and battery life still sounds good, even though it's not as astronomically good as before. Be interesting to hear listening impressions for sure.


 
  
 Yes, very cool, indeed.


----------



## zolom

bazirker said:


> I'm thrilled to report that this amp is compatible with the new Galaxy S5. I just plugged it in with a USB OTG cable and it works immediately, no changes in settings needed. Huzzah!


 

 Do you notice Sound Quality improvment against the custom audio of the S5 ? (it should have a better DAC curcuit then that of the Leckerton 6s mk2)
  
 Thanks


----------



## Tenormech

I've been away from the forum for most of this year, as I bought some IEMs in September and then went back to school. With one set of closed headphones, one open, the IEMs, and my Leckerton amp I haven't been jonesing for any new gear and couldn't really afford any anyway. I'm stopping by today though, because I finally made the switch from the 8610 opamp to the ADA4627 that I bought from a forum member way back in September.
  
 I'm surprised by what a difference these new opamps make with my Grado 325is. It's a different signature for sure. The resolution sounds much better to me, although I find them less mellow on the ears. I may switch back and forth a bit, but for the moment I'm really digging the increased details, as I'm hearing new things in my music. It makes me very glad I purchased an amp with opamp rolling capabilities.


----------



## headwhacker

tenormech said:


> I've been away from the forum for most of this year, as I bought some IEMs in September and then went back to school. With one set of closed headphones, one open, the IEMs, and my Leckerton amp I haven't been jonesing for any new gear and couldn't really afford any anyway. I'm stopping by today though, because I finally made the switch from the 8610 opamp to the ADA4627 that I bought from a forum member way back in September.
> 
> I'm surprised by what a difference these new opamps make with my Grado 325is. It's a different signature for sure. The resolution sounds much better to me, although I find them less mellow on the ears. I may switch back and forth a bit, but for the moment I'm really digging the increased details, as I'm hearing new things in my music. It makes me very glad I purchased an amp with opamp rolling capabilities.




I have a 325e coming in, I will definitely look forward into trying UHA6SMKII. SR80i already sound good on it with AD797.


----------



## Tenormech

After a few more days I'm completely enthralled with the ADA4627. I find them more revealing, including at the low end. My stock opamps are the 8610. Maybe I'll try some of the other options someday, but for now I'm loving these.


----------



## duydangle

tenormech said:


> After a few more days I'm completely enthralled with the ADA4627. I find them more revealing, including at the low end. My stock opamps are the 8610. Maybe I'll try some of the other options someday, but for now I'm loving these.


 

 What version of ADA4627 do you get? I am also looking for ADA4627 and AD797.
  
 I am using LME49990 instead of AD8610. LME49990 is excellent in high and soundstage but I do prefer AD8610 for bass quality. I will switch back to AD8610 to have a more exactly comparison.


----------



## penchant

duydangle said:


> What version of ADA4627 do you get? I am also looking for ADA4627 and AD797.
> 
> I am using LME49990 instead of AD8610. LME49990 is excellent in high and soundstage but I do prefer AD8610 for bass quality. I will switch back to AD8610 to have a more exactly comparison.



I also settle down with LME49990. It has great resolution, treble and staging. The bass might need more weight, but it's ok with my IEM. Sometimes I think it is a little loose, but compared to the more "refined" yet "confined" sound of 627 or 797, this sounds more natural to me.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Anyone did a comparison with the JDS LABS C5D? SQ? Power? Driving various headphones? Hiss? Noise? 
  
 I'm trying to choose between those two for my Iphone and additionally double amping or portable DAC/AMP for my work PC. The Leckerton does have an optical input which would greatly benefit my PS4 (for the case a game does HRTF mixing by itself, like future Morpheus titles).


----------



## headwhacker

fegefeuer said:


> Anyone did a comparison with the JDS LABS C5D? SQ? Power? Driving various headphones? Hiss? Noise?
> 
> I'm trying to choose between those two for my Iphone and additionally double amping or portable DAC/AMP for my work PC. The Leckerton does have an optical input which would greatly benefit my PS4 (for the case a game does HRTF mixing by itself, like future Morpheus titles).


 
  
 I had C5D before and compared it to UHA-6SMKII with ADA-4627-1A using JH16. I hear more details and clarity on UHA-6S or at least instrument separation is better on UHA-6S. I also think it is more transparent than C5D. I never like the C5Ds bass boost because it feels like it muffs the mids and highs.
  
 I even like my UHA-4 with OPA627 than C5D. In terms of output power, C5D is on par with UHA-6S.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Thanks headwhacker.
  
 With the dual op amp option I could have even more power for (trans)portable headphones like the TH-900 or T5p/Sig DJ. I won't aim for a harder to drive headphone like the T1 as it might not be powered with well enough swing. Could have been cool of course if possible.


----------



## headwhacker

fegefeuer said:


> Thanks headwhacker.
> 
> With the dual op amp option I could have even more power for (trans)portable headphones like the TH-900 or T5p/Sig DJ. I won't aim for a harder to drive headphone like the T1 as it might not be powered with well enough swing. Could have been cool of course if possible.


 
  
 I'm waiting for an amp only design at around the same size but have enough power for something like a T1. If Nick can match the performance/power of O2 at UHA-6SMKII form factor then it will be awesome.


----------



## Fegefeuer

A pity that there's no O2/ODAC design with optical or additional coaxial input. Would be a major package for many needs.


----------



## thegunner100

Has anyone tried the AD8620ARZ opamps and or compared it to the ada4627?


----------



## gnarlsagan

thegunner100 said:


> Has anyone tried the AD8620ARZ opamps and or compared it to the ada4627?




Yes, and I posted impressions earlier in the thread. Verdict: I didn't hear a difference.


----------



## thegunner100

gnarlsagan said:


> Yes, and I posted impressions earlier in the thread. Verdict: I didn't hear a difference.


 
 I did a search on the thread and saw that you compared the 86*1*0, not the 86*2*0.


----------



## gnarlsagan

thegunner100 said:


> I did a search on the thread and saw that you compared the 86*1*0, not the 86*2*0.




Ah okay thanks for clarifying. Haven't heard much about the 8620.


----------



## Bugdozer

The 8610 and 8620 are the same OPA but the 8610 is a single and the 8620 is a duel. In reading on the Leckerton web site, the 8620 will give you more gain with low impedance headphones by running duel OPAs for each channel.  For me, I don't have a need in my Leckerton but I do run a single 8620 in my iBasso P4.


----------



## duydangle

Anyone has AD8610 and ADA4627-1B compared? I am really interested in ADA4627-1B but if the difference is minimal it's not worth the price.


----------



## BleaK

duydangle said:


> Anyone has AD8610 and ADA4627-1B compared? I am really interested in ADA4627-1B but if the difference is minimal it's not worth the price.


 

 I have both and the ADA4627-1B is worth every cent in my opinion. Fuller bass, better stage and more natural sound.


----------



## duydangle

bleak said:


> I have both and the ADA4627-1B is worth every cent in my opinion. Fuller bass, better stage and more natural sound.


thanks for your comment


----------



## duydangle

bleak said:


> I have both and the ADA4627-1B is worth every cent in my opinion. Fuller bass, better stage and more natural sound.


 

 Thanks for your comment. I just bought ADA4627-1B and it's exactly what I am looking for. Clarity is more improved from AD8610. Bass is improved, but not much from AD8610, which is very good. Treble and soundstage is much more improved. Worth every cents. I also have LME49990 and I think ADA4627-1B is much better.


----------



## BleaK

duydangle said:


> Thanks for your comment. I just bought ADA4627-1B and it's exactly what I am looking for. Clarity is more improved from AD8610. Bass is improved, but not much from AD8610, which is very good. Treble and soundstage is much more improved. Worth every cents. I also have LME49990 and I think ADA4627-1B is much better.


----------



## HD_Dude

My Leckerton Audio UHA-6S.MKII arrived today - and I am absolutely astounded.
  
 First? The build quality is top-drawer. This is a beautiful piece of gear. Gorgeous. I bought the silver edition, and I find it to have a really tank-like build, as well as a nice solid feel to the volume knob, and a nice weight as well. Like a car door that slams with heft.
  
 I bought mine with the stock AD 8610 op-amp selection. I'm no expert in those areas, so whether it's my Audio-gd Compass, or the Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII, I buy the default. Maybe someday I'll experiment, but not yet.
  
 The sound? Awesome. I have a new pair of Senn HD650s, which I am currently burning in. Only 32 hours. But the difference with the Leckerton is astounding - already. Tight, deep bass, and extreme clarity.
  
 Also, I tried it with my 8-year old Denon AH-D7000s, obviously burned-in years ago, and they sound absolutely heavenly. Deep, subwoofer-level bass, great soundstage and incredible clarity. Again,the sub hits hard with this combination. 'How low can you go?' is a good question here.
  
 All the above were quick tests with my Sony VAIO laptop. Perfect. 
  
 Also, the UHA-6S.MKII worked as a USB audio DAC/amp with my Note 2 and Xperia Tablet Z2. It's listed as a confirmed USB-DAC, and I'm glad to report it works perfectly:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/633201/confirmed-list-of-usb-dacs-for-the-galaxy-s3-international-us-or-note-2
  
Tomorrow, I'll hook it to the coax out of the Oppo BDP-93.I look forward to hearing it with a better audio source. 
  
It's a fascinating, great piece of gear. Very glad I found it, thanks to Head-Fi.


----------



## duydangle

Delete for false impression, will update a new one when I have time.


----------



## BleaK

Yeah Op-amps can change the sound of this neat little amp, my pref. is the ADA4627-1B by far, but you might find other that will suit your music better.


----------



## duydangle

bleak said:


> Yeah Op-amps can change the sound of this neat little amp, my pref. is the ADA4627-1B by far, but you might find other that will suit your music better.


 
 It also depends on your source of music and your headphone, because maybe when I switch to other headphone, I may have to change the opamp to suit my old/new taste of music . That's the price when you have an amp with opamp switchable. Otherwise you may have to choose a new amp when you want to switch to other headphone.
  
 But I think there will be side effects like the amp is not optimized for all opamps so we cannot make any consumption about any opamps' sound signature. Switching opamp is like try a new taste, or switch to a new ingredient, not a different food like buy a new amp xD.


----------



## Bugdozer

With my old iBasso P4, I spent a lot of time swapping OPAs but I always seemed to settle back on the 8620.  I have been running the 8610's in my Leckerton but recently I ordered a set of 4627-1B from DigiKey and soldered them up.  Been using them for a bit over a week now and this morning I did some swapping OPAs using my HiFi Man HE500s..  I ended up settling on the 8610s again. I feel the 4627-1b seem a bit congested to me where the 8610s seen a bit more airy and opened.


----------



## rzvnz

I am considering a UHA-6S MKII (with ADA4627-1B) to pair with DX90 from iBasso -only as amp- , but I am not sure if there would really be an improvement (for  using  AKG-702, Sony MDR SA-5000, Grado SR 325i, Beyerdynamic DT-880 250ohm). What is your experience?


----------



## Theogenes

rzvnz said:


> I am considering a UHA-6S MKII (with ADA4627-1B) to pair with DX90 from iBasso -only as amp- , but I am not sure if there would really be an improvement (for  using  AKG-702, Sony MDR SA-5000, Grado SR 325i, Beyerdynamic DT-880 250ohm). What is your experience?




I use the Leck with my DX50, and it's a definite improvement. Not sure about the DX90 though.


----------



## Bugdozer

With the AKGs and Grados, you might try an OPA627. Both those headphones are very forward and the 627 my smooth things a bit.


----------



## Bugdozer

I never tried the 4627-1Bs with my AKG702s or Grados but used the 8620 with them and didn't like that combo. 8620s work very well with Sen HD600 and HiFi Man HE500.


----------



## headwhacker

rzvnz said:


> I am considering a UHA-6S MKII (with ADA4627-1B) to pair with DX90 from iBasso -only as amp- , but I am not sure if there would really be an improvement (for  using  AKG-702, Sony MDR SA-5000, Grado SR 325i, Beyerdynamic DT-880 250ohm). What is your experience?



 


UHA-6SMKII is not going to improve DX90. You will actually lose something if you stack DX90 with UHA-6SMKII in terms of power output. DX90's amp is capable of delivering more power and lower THD than what UHA-6SMKII can offer. The built-in amp of DX90 was built/design specifically so you don't need a stack to go with it. 

To be honest most portable amp is virtually useless on DX90. The only time you need an amp is if you are driving power hungry cans the built-in amp can't properly drive.

Having said that, the Leckerton did an amazing job complementing my DX50. DX50's amp on paper is as powerful as DX90 but in practice it's lackluster and pairing it with UHA-6SMKII makes it a whole lotta better listening experience.

Pairing DX90 with UHA-6SMKII using my Roxanne sound similar when connected directly out of DX90's HO. The Leckerton actually doesn't sound as good as the HO when I use full-size cans like my Grado 325e and Beyer DT250. Also T1 sounds better albeit a bit underpowered directly out of the HO (@ high gain). Leckerton simply just can't drive T1 to an acceptable quality at lower volume. (But then it's not designed to drive 600-ohm cans).


----------



## rzvnz

I understand, thank you. I found a few -very- favorable opinions regarding the Dx90/O2 combo. What do you think?


----------



## headwhacker

I use Dx90/O2 combo to drive my T1 in a desktop setup. It has more than enough power for T1. I like the combo better than my Centrance Hifi-M8. 

I am planning to get an ODAC/O2 combo just for my exclusive desktop setup.


----------



## LoryWiv

Thanks for your comments, headwhacker. I was considering this combo. and as I'm a bit of a newb I really appreciated your analysis. I note on the leckerton product page http://www.leckertonaudio.com/products/uha-6s-mkii/ that the amp. max. output varies by opamp, AD8610 versus AD8620. Which did you test with, and do you think it would affect the results?

If this doesn't change the "no benefit" conclusion, is there another portable amp/dac under $300 you do think may help drive higher ohm cans better than the DX90 alone?

Thanks agian for helping a novice spend wisely!!!


----------



## headwhacker

lorywiv said:


> Thanks for your comments, headwhacker. I was considering this combo. and as I'm a bit of a newb I really appreciated your analysis. I note on the leckerton product page http://www.leckertonaudio.com/products/uha-6s-mkii/ that the amp. max. output varies by opamp, AD8610 versus AD8620. Which did you test with, and do you think it would affect the results?
> 
> If this doesn't change the "no benefit" conclusion, is there another portable amp/dac under $300 you do think may help drive higher ohm cans better than the DX90 alone?
> 
> Thanks agian for helping a novice spend wisely!!!


 
  
 AD8620 provides more current which is only relevant for low sensitivity, low impedance phones. Even then I think is still not enough. It won't matter with headphones greater than 100 ohms.
  
 Only O2 I know that can drive most cans which below 300USD. This is exactly what I asked Nick from Leckerton before. An amp with the similar dimensions as the UHA-6MKII and the same power output as the O2.


----------



## LoryWiv

Thanks for clarifying. If only the ODAC/O2 was battery driven / portable. I do like that versatilty even around the house. Any experience or thoughts on pairing DX90 with Senn HD598 unamped? I listen to a lot of solo instrumental or folk-rock music, some classic rock and jazz, and these are well regarded by some for those genres. I believe they are 50 ohms. Sorry if this is too off topic, I'll search for a dx90 / senn thread as well.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## highfell

headwhacker said:


> rzvnz said:
> 
> 
> > I am considering a UHA-6S MKII (with ADA4627-1B) to pair with DX90 from iBasso -only as amp- , but I am not sure if there would really be an improvement (for  using  AKG-702, Sony MDR SA-5000, Grado SR 325i, Beyerdynamic DT-880 250ohm). What is your experience?
> ...




I am going to offer a different opinion. I mostly only use the DX90 with either the Leckerton or the PB2. This is to either Triple Fi 10s or Sennheiser HD600s. I would agree that you don't *have* to' but is it better, in my opinion, yes it is.

The Leckerton with OP627s sounds sublime, smooth and the timbre of the music is almost tubelike.

I find also the Leckerton a very versatile unit. 

Not only can I use it as a headphone amp with the DX90, it can also take the coax output from it.

Now having recently signed up to Spotify premium, I now use it to play the offline stored music tracks as a DAC/Amp by taking the digital bytes output from my iPhone 5 into the DAC of the Leckerton.


----------



## Theogenes

lorywiv said:


> Thanks for clarifying. If only the ODAC/O2 was battery driven / portable. I do like that versatilty even around the house. Any experience or thoughts on pairing DX90 with Senn HD598 unamped? I listen to a lot of solo instrumental or folk-rock music, some classic rock and jazz, and these are well regarded by some for those genres. I believe they are 50 ohms. Sorry if this is too off topic, I'll search for a dx90 / senn thread as well.
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 You probably already know this, but just in case: as long as you don't get the combined O2/ODAC unit, the combo technically is portable, is just isn't small enough to be pocketable. The ODAC runs off USB bus power from the source device, and the O2 has its own battery. When I first got mine, I used velcro straps to keep the two together and listened to it while I was in the car and on an airplane.
  
 Just a thought!


----------



## LoryWiv

Thanks, Theogenes. That's good info. Still aiming for something with O2/ODAC performance but more truly portable, usb charge for simplicity. The hunt continues.


----------



## Theogenes

lorywiv said:


> Thanks, Theogenes. That's good info. Still aiming for something with O2/ODAC performance but more truly portable, usb charge for simplicity. The hunt continues.


 
  
 No problem man. I will say that thus far, the Leck is the best overall portable amp I've heard, even over a few others I really liked (Meier PCSTEP, O2, Apex Glacier, iBasso D-Zero, etc). Just a superb little amp.


----------



## menbom

Got my AD8620:s today and I must say I like it. Have been running with OPA627 for a long time and while they do sound good, I've always felt there's something missing in the treble region(maybe this is what others have described as tube like?) and that the soundstage is pretty small(may be due to reduced treble as well). This combination is really hard to beat for the price, it's dead quiet with a pair of Etymotic ER-4P, it drives a pair of HD800 without being ashamed, it plays the 24/96 without distortion(the xiph test files).


----------



## DR650SE

Has anyone tried upgrading the battery to the UHA-6S.MKII? Anyone know where a compatible higher capacity batter may be bought?

Or does anyone know the current capacity of the batter used in the amp? IM getting ready to put a 2000mAh battery in my iPod, and it would be great to have my amp have long battery life as well.

Thanks guys!


----------



## DR650SE

Anyone have any battery suggestions?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## BleaK

I don't think anyone have tried that yet. Send an e-mail to leckerton audio and Nick can probably help you, he is really nice to deal with.


----------



## castleofargh

http://static.squarespace.com/static/51e2cd75e4b0fad0b3fc3cb2/t/53137734e4b000ec7f82e678/1393784628040/UHA-6S-MKII_User_Guide.pdf
  


> WARNING: Use only the recommended replacement battery.


----------



## quluman

Really good portable amp.
  
 Consider selling mine, as just bought CL Theorem...


----------



## SDBiotek

If you plan to use any iems, try them out with both amps first. The Leckerton has a low noise floor, which works very well for iems and efficient headphones.


----------



## robm321

^ good advice.


----------



## Bazirker

zolom said:


> Do you notice Sound Quality improvment against the custom audio of the S5 ? (it should have a better DAC curcuit then that of the Leckerton 6s mk2)
> 
> Thanks




Did I ever reply to this? Sorry... 

The Galaxy S5 headphone output sounds like crap compared to using this amp with it via OTG USB. Big improvement with the Leckerton.


----------



## DMinor

I recently had an email exchange with Nick. He said he will have some new products (amp only, amp/dac, etc) coming out early next year. I will definitely try his new model for amp only, even tho I am 100% satisfied with this little amazing capless UHA-6S.MK2.


----------



## headwhacker

I'm sure he is cooking something nice. It's been quite a while since he moved and quit his day job to focus on Leckerton.


----------



## DMinor

headwhacker said:


> I'm sure he is cooking something nice. It's been quite a while since he moved and quit his day job to focus on Leckerton.


 
  
 Yeah wish him the best for something he loves and enjoys doing. I can't thank him enough for his capless design concept. I haven't come to know any other amp designed with the same concept. 
  
 Go capless everything, that's what I have learned.


----------



## CalvinXC

dminor said:


> I recently had an email exchange with Nick. He said he will have some new products (amp only, amp/dac, etc) coming out early next year. I will definitely try his new model for amp only, even tho I am 100% satisfied with this little amazing capless UHA-6S.MK2.


 
 I almost headed to place order for the MKII, I'll definitely wait for that few months...


----------



## sq3rjick

I am still exceedingly happy with my trusty 6S.mkii. I recently put in the AD8620 op amps (replacing the AD4627s I had in there), and I am noticing some definite area of improvement. While the bass has been slightly reduced, there is a much more 3D effect, and the soundstage seems both wider and deeper.

My very short wish list for improvement would be:

1) A better DAC chip, with support for up to 24/192 over USB and optical. The limited USB connection is really a hindrance to me, as I don't use iDevices and would like to get everything out of the DAC. I don't always like to carry a toslink cable to get the best sound.

2) I would love to have the 3 position gain switch from the 760, so I can use both sensitive IEMs and full size headphones comfortably. I have the low gain mod on my 6S, and it is perfect for IEMs, but I just run out of power for my full size headphones.

3) I would love to see a fully balanced offering (and even better if it is fully balanced DAC + fully balanced amp). This last one is a pipe dream, of course, but I would definitely be willing to pay up.


----------



## DMinor

According to Nick, this initial amp-only model will not have balanced outputs. The other models (amp/dac) may have but I didn't ask him.
  
 I don't care about DAC as I use my diymods, but I love to pair my capless diymods to the UHA6S which to my knowledge is the only amp without using dc coupling caps yet capable of compensating for a few volts of DC offsets.


----------



## CalvinXC

Maybe he will push the balanced series to a higher end range and still improve the UHA-6S? I'm waiting to see if any improvement on the 6S MKII before buying one.


----------



## sq3rjick

That is what I was hoping -- a balanced solution as a new (possibly more expensive) product, and not necessarily as an improvement on the 6S successor. I would love to see what Nick could do with a balanced design.


----------



## CalvinXC

sq3rjick said:


> That is what I was hoping -- a balanced solution as a new (possibly more expensive) product, and not necessarily as an improvement on the 6S successor. I would love to see what Nick could do with a balanced design.


 
  
 Haha, balanced all the way. Sadly, I've never had a chance to try out balanced stuff here, many still circa around single ended stuff and balanced is quite uncommon here. Can only try it if I invest and get them overseas.


----------



## vlach

Has anyone compared the UHA-6S Mkl to the MKll using the same OPA?
Trying to decide if I should upgrade from the MKl...I only use the amp section.


----------



## uchihaitachi

I keep on finding mixed answers.
  
 Can the UHA6s MKii drive the HD800 without compromise or not??


----------



## headwhacker

No HD-800 is too much for 6S-MKII


----------



## WilCox

uchihaitachi said:


> I keep on finding mixed answers.
> 
> Can the UHA6s MKii drive the HD800 without compromise or not??


 
  
  
 The UHA-6S.MKII drives the HD 800 just fine.  I am using AD8620 op-amps and feeding the Leckerton's USB port with hi-res FLAC files from my iPod touch using the Apple camera adapter.  Excellent sound with smooth treble, extended and powerful bass with a vast soundstage.  I use the high gain setting and never need to go above 50% on the volume control.  No compromise in my experience.  Note that my reference home amps for the HD 800 are the Sennheiser HDVA 600, Bryston HA-1 and Woo WA-2.  I don't find the UHA-6S.MKII to be a let down when going portable.


----------



## uchihaitachi

wilcox said:


> The UHA-6S.MKII drives the HD 800 just fine.  I am using AD8620 op-amps and feeding the Leckerton's USB port with hi-res FLAC files from my iPod touch using the Apple camera adapter.  Excellent sound with smooth treble, extended and powerful bass with a vast soundstage.  I use the high gain setting and never need to go above 50% on the volume control.  No compromise in my experience.  Note that my reference home amps for the HD 800 are the Sennheiser HDVA 600, Bryston HA-1 and Woo WA-2.  I don't find the UHA-6S.MKII to be a let down when going portable.


 
 Thank you so much for your response!


----------



## castleofargh

if in doubt just send a mail to the manufacturer. at least for amplifiers, they tend to be very honest and objective people. ^_^
 and Nick is not only honest but also super nice.


----------



## uchihaitachi

castleofargh said:


> if in doubt just send a mail to the manufacturer. at least for amplifiers, they tend to be very honest and objective people. ^_^
> and Nick is not only honest but also super nice.


 
 Already did several times to no avail.....


----------



## Schopenhauer

Ordered my UHA-6S MKII today in silver with the OPA627A. Very excited. Plan to use it primarily with the B&W P7, but hope to pair the HD800 and LCD-2.2 as well.


----------



## uchihaitachi

I am reading The World as Will and Representation atm ha!


----------



## Schopenhauer

uchihaitachi said:


> I am reading The World as Will and Representation atm ha!


 
 Ah yes, my finest work! Vol. 1 or 2?


----------



## uchihaitachi

Vol 1!


----------



## sq3rjick

schopenhauer said:


> Ordered my UHA-6S MKII today in silver with the [COLOR=222222]OPA627A. Very excited. Plan to use it primarily with the B&W P7, but hope to pair the HD800 and LCD-2.2 as well. [/COLOR]




Good luck. I have the LCD2.1 and the 6S does struggle a bit to power them. It is definitely listenable, but it isn't as powerful as you may like.


----------



## Schopenhauer

uchihaitachi said:


> Vol 1!


 
 Good choice! The great thing is that pretty much anything you find interesting in Vol. 1 has a supplemental essay devoted to it in Vol. 2.


----------



## Schopenhauer

sq3rjick said:


> schopenhauer said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered my UHA-6S MKII today in silver with the OPA627A. Very excited. Plan to use it primarily with the B&W P7, but hope to pair the HD800 and LCD-2.2 as well.
> ...


 
 Ah, well. It would've been a bonus only if it could competently drive the LCD-2.2. I'm going to use this mostly with easier to drive headphones for casual, around-the-house, couch listening.


----------



## castleofargh

uchihaitachi said:


> castleofargh said:
> 
> 
> > if in doubt just send a mail to the manufacturer. at least for amplifiers, they tend to be very honest and objective people. ^_^
> ...


 






 then I don't know what to say. maybe he's trekking in the Himalayas or something?
  
 @Schopee, about the LCD2, as a general rule, it's not for portable gears, so very few manufacturers will even bother designing a portable amp for it. stuff like the hifiM8 might do it but it's not the same price/size/weight/battery life.


----------



## tjw321

castleofargh said:


> then I don't know what to say. maybe he's trekking in the Himalayas or something?
> 
> @Schopee, about the LCD2, as a general rule, it's not for portable gears, so very few manufacturers will even bother designing a portable amp for it. stuff like the hifiM8 might do it but it's not the same price/size/weight/battery life.


 
 I ordered one recently, and there was a notice on the website saying that orders may be delayed because he was off on vacation. I'm sure he'll reply soon.


----------



## vlach

headwhacker said:


> No HD-800 is too much for 6S-MKII




That's not my experience at all. On high gain the UHA-6 drives the HD800 very well, I usually have the volume knob around noon and around 11 am with the HE-500.


----------



## Schopenhauer

vlach said:


> headwhacker said:
> 
> 
> > No HD-800 is too much for 6S-MKII
> ...



I agree. In fact, I'm comfortable with low gain even. Plenty of power, plenty of plankton. Volume knob around 10-11.
 
Oh, and re: the LCD-2.2 with the UHA-6S MKII: I think the combo is plenty good, at least for portable/casual listening. Even on low gain. And I'm not someone who simply hasn't heard the LCD-2.2 driven to their maxi and who doesn't know what they're capable of. My primary amp is the HiFiMAN EF-6. Its pairing with the LCD-2.2 is sublime. The best sound I've had from a rig. 


EDIT: On the LCD-2.2 pairing. I'm surprised by the amount of headroom the Leck provides. This isn't just a matter of the Leck getting the LCD-2.2 loud enough. The headphone is being driven well at listenable volumes. Very impressed. This amp exceeds many of the desktop units I've owned in SQ.


----------



## headwhacker

vlach said:


> That's not my experience at all. On high gain the UHA-6 drives the HD800 very well, I usually have the volume knob around noon and around 11 am with the HE-500.


 
  
  


schopenhauer said:


> around noon and around 11 am with the HE-500.
> I agree. In fact, I'm comfortable with low gain even. Plenty of power, plenty of plankton. Volume knob around 10-11.
> 
> Oh, and re: the LCD-2.2 with the UHA-6S MKII: I think the combo is plenty good, at least for portable/casual listening. Even on low gain. And I'm not someone who simply hasn't heard the LCD-2.2 driven to their maxi and who doesn't know what they're capable of. My primary amp is the HiFiMAN EF-6. Its pairing with the LCD-2.2 is sublime. The best sound I've had from a rig.
> ...


 
  
 "Being driven well" is very personal and subjective. It may be true to you but not for others. To put it in numbers UHA-6S can only drive HD-800 at 112dB max (40mW @ 300Ohm). Yes, it's good enough for modern/compressed music. But if you listen to say a Jazz or classical music that may not be enough.
  
 If your normal listening level is low (around 70dB average) then yes it is enough. But for some listening level is louder (around 85dB to 90dB average).
  
 Same goes with LCD 2.2, it sounds good on UHS-6SMKII with AD797 when I tried it with modern rock recordings. But just runs out of juice when I play more challenging tracks.
  
 You can plug in an HE-6 to this tiny amp and pretty sure a few will say they are satisfied with it.


----------



## Schopenhauer

headwhacker said:


> vlach said:
> 
> 
> > That's not my experience at all. On high gain the UHA-6 drives the HD800 very well, I usually have the volume knob around noon and around 11 am with the HE-500.
> ...




Sure, why not? "Being driven well" is subjective. It's all subjective, I guess. I mean, I certainly take your claims to be subjective. I seriously doubt the Leck would adequately drive the HE-6. I've had the HE-6. I know what it demands. The "subjective" card is a conversation-stopper.


----------



## FiJAAS

I have a question, what would happen if I use my iPod Classic with a toslink cable with this amp and dac? Would the iPod dac get bypassed?


----------



## SDBiotek

fijaas said:


> I have a question, what would happen if I use my iPod Classic with a toslink cable with this amp and dac? Would the iPod dac get bypassed?



The iPod classic doesn't have a Toslink output. I'm not too knowledgeable about iPods, but you may be able to use a CCK to get digital out via USB, then use the USB input on the Leckerton. If you have a line-out dock (LOD) cable, you can use that to connect to the analog input on the Leckerton (using only the amp portion of the Leckerton).


----------



## FiJAAS

sdbiotek said:


> The iPod classic doesn't have a Toslink output. I'm not too knowledgeable about iPods, but you may be able to use a CCK to get digital out via USB, then use the USB input on the Leckerton. If you have a line-out dock (LOD) cable, you can use that to connect to the analog input on the Leckerton (using only the amp portion of the Leckerton).




Apple sells Toslink line out cables for the iPods. Just wanted to know if it would work.

http://store.apple.com/us/product/H7048ZM/A/belkin-6-digital-toslink-optical-audio-cable-with-line-out-adapter


----------



## FiJAAS

Edit

Never mind, looks like that cable will not work with the iPod Classic.


----------



## castleofargh

schopenhauer said:


> Sure, why not? "Being driven well" is subjective. It's all subjective, I guess. I mean, I certainly take your claims to be subjective. I seriously doubt the Leck would adequately drive the HE-6. I've had the HE-6. I know what it demands. The "subjective" card is a conversation-stopper.


 
 1/"subjective" is a conversation stopper
 2/ his post is full of subjective stuff
 QED
  
 pretty sound reasoning apart from 2/ being totally false. the only subjective part here is how you read his post.
  
 how is his explanation based on power into a load and looking at how much you need to go loud enough, a subjective thing? he's using electricity and the specs of the amp+headphones, that's as objective as it gets given the limited specs we have. I didn't check the numbers, but the fact remains that unless you use a low impedance headphone, how loud you want to go is likely to be the only limit.
  
 and being well driven is also not subjective. it's badly misused in the forum as some audiophile way of saying "I like the sound" by people who have no idea what they are talking about. but to properly "drive" a driver, it need the optimal current and voltage to get enough magnetic force for the membrane to follow the analog signal as well as possible. as long as the current limit is reached because of the headphone and not because of the source, we're cool. and voltage peaks will decide how loud the sound will go. so talking about well driven at lower volume levels is not at all a subjective point.


----------



## Schopenhauer

castleofargh said:


> schopenhauer said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, why not? "Being driven well" is subjective. It's all subjective, I guess. I mean, I certainly take your claims to be subjective. I seriously doubt the Leck would adequately drive the HE-6. I've had the HE-6. I know what it demands. The "subjective" card is a conversation-stopper.
> ...


 
 Uh oh. Here we go. Someone is wrong on the internet. Notice I didn't say "'being well driven' is subjective". I was quoting the guy. And it was sarcasm on my part. If you'd bothered to read my original post, you would've seen that I was making an objective claim about the headphone, i.e. that it was being well driven by the Leck. Blocked!


----------



## castleofargh

Spoiler: off topic between kids with real problems. 






schopenhauer said:


> Uh oh. Here we go. Someone is wrong on the internet. Notice I didn't say "'being well driven' is subjective". I was quoting the guy. And it was sarcasm on my part. If you'd bothered to read my original post, you would've seen that I was making an objective claim about the headphone, i.e. that it was being well driven by the Leck. Blocked!


 
 let's start by lol.
 if it was really only just a misunderstanding from me, what are you getting angry about? maybe you could have just cleared things up leaving out the frustrated kid's tone.
  
 but now I read your previous post again because hey I wonder if I was really wrong, and see that you just called "objective claim" your subjective opinion from listening to an amp you just only received. so I guess everything is clear...
 I'll  just read the opposite of everything you write, and each time it makes no sense, pretend like it's sarcasm.
  
 ps: the philosoraptor is nicer.


----------



## headwhacker

It's easy to say that an amp can drive a headphone just by listening to handful of highly compresses music. Which in UHA-6SMKII's case sure is good enough. I have no problem if that is all the kind of music you listen to and the 6S maybe enough for you but it will make people listening to high DR music frustrated and confused. Personally, I'd rather recommend an amp that has enough power to drive the headphone in question anything you throw at it. As a general guide 120dB is a good target taking headroom and what not taken into consideration.
  
 I have a T1, which has similar efficiency and power draw relative to SPL as HD800. I sure can listen to it just fine with my UHA-6SMKII but only when the ambient noise is very low (bed room at night before bed time) and I'm in the mood to listen at very low volume. This is also while I'm reading (Meaning non critical listening). For critical listening, my go to amp is at least an O2 for my T1.


----------



## AustinValentine

headwhacker said:


> It's easy to say that an amp can drive a headphone just by listening to handful of *highly compresses music*. Which in UHA-6SMKII's case sure is good enough. I have no problem if *that is all the kind of music you listen to *and the 6S maybe enough for you but it will *make people listening to high DR music frustrated and confused*. Personally, I'd rather recommend an amp that has enough power to drive the headphone in question anything you throw at it. As a general guide 120dB is a good target taking headroom and what not taken into consideration.


 
  
 Look, you're making a _huge_ number of assumptions vis-a-vis the listening habits of the person you're debating. Assumptions that, on this forum, come very close to constituting personal attacks. What you're really saying is "You must only believe that the 6S.MKII can drive the HD800 adequate because you listen to **** recordings and I don't." That's certainly what's implied here. 
  
 Moreover, in making those assumptions and implications, you're refusing to even discuss the matter in good faith. 


> Originally Posted by *headwhacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Being driven well" is very personal and subjective.


 
  
 You can't make a claim for the drivability of a particular headphone being a subjective quality and then attempt to insert a concrete metric for what you consider properly drivability (i.e. 120dB as a general target range) as objective fact. Drivability is either subjective _or_ it requires a certain amount of specific headroom provided by the power output of the amp.
  
 Now, if by "drivability is subjective" you mean "the perception of adequate drivability varies from listener-to-listener", then in your response you're simply outright dismissing another Head-Fi member's listening experience because you think you're they're just doing it wrong. Which, again, is acting in bad faith. 
  
What does acting in good faith in an internet forum look like? If you think that someone's opinion varies from yours because of testing conditions and differing criteria, it usually helps to _ask the person questions_ about their listening experience and history such as: 
  
 A. How long have you been in this hobby? 
 B. What is the bitrate/sample rate of your collected media?
 C. What equipment are you using as a point of reference?
 D. What field knowledge and possible professional credentials (i.e. credibility-by-ethos) might you hold that allow you to speak to this matter with some authority? 
 E. Do you have tonal or genre preferences that might allow you to make affordances for the hardware limitations of certain equipment? 
  
 The number of available questions is limited only by your imagination and your desire to actually understand - and possibly get to the bottom of - the differences in listening perception between two or more people.


----------



## castleofargh

@austine valentine. you're the one making negative assumptions here.
 most modern music has really low dynamic and only you are linking low dynamic to bad music. I can't seem to read that in headwhacker's post. only that he's concerned for those who listen to more dynamic genres or simply listen loud.
  
  
  
 now about your ABCD stuff, if we're talking about getting enough current and volts for the peaks of music to be played right into a given headphone, then none of your questions are relevant. how many credentials, or how many years someone spent in the hobby doesn't automatically make him right about his subjective uncontrolled listening. reality doesn't change because of who's saying it! at least for me it doesn't.
 the consequences of what schopopo is saying are that people reading it will trust him and go get that amp for their LCD2.
 the consequences of what headwhacker is saying are that people will be careful and maybe look into it and ask themselves if they listen loud or not. nothing wrong with being a little careful.
  
  is respect so important that it is now forbidden to suspect someone of being wrong? have we reached that point on headfi?
  
 if we're really trying to talk in good faith here are the kind of questions that matter:
  
 A/ what are the specs of the LCD2 he owns(because specs go all over the place for revisions of the LCD2)?
 B/ if possible how loud does he listen to music? but we don't ask that because almost nobody knows how to check for that. that's why headwhacker looks for 120db peaks, as an absolute certainty for all listeners of all musics at any loudness.
 C/ what tracks were used for the """test"""? so we can check for the headroom needed if we really mind.
 D/ maybe what source was used if only the amp part was used for the UHA. (to try and find out if possible, the max voltage of the line out)
 those stuff could make the subject to advance a little, not always easy and we might actually need Nick from leckerton for a few points, like the max output into the LCD2's load when using the OPA627A.
  
 again I didn't check the numbers because the LCD2 changed so much along the years tht when I read LCD2, I just give up ^_^. and I personally use 110 or 115db instead of the 120db headwhacker recommends, so things might very well end up saying schopschop is right.
 there was no need to go with strawman arguments about disrespect or schop playing the offended damsel. we're mostly adults and we know that not everybody will always be right.


----------



## uchihaitachi

112.8SPL is according to my calculations what the HD800 can be driven to by the Leckerton, so hopefully it should be fine!


----------



## castleofargh

uchihaitachi said:


> 112.8SPL is according to my calculations what the HD800 can be driven to by the Leckerton, so hopefully it should be fine!


 
 for me it would be very fine as I actually almost never reach 100db peaks when listening at home.


----------



## AustinValentine

castleofargh said:


> @austine valentine. you're the one making negative assumptions here. I can't seem to read that in headwhacker's post. only that he's concerned for those who listen to more dynamic genres or simply listen loud.


 
  
 If you can't read that into Headwacker's post, even after the relevant parts were bolded, then I'm not sure what to say. We're at an interpretive impasse. 
  


castleofargh said:


> nothing wrong with being a little careful.
> 
> is respect so important that it is now forbidden to suspect someone of being wrong? have we reached that point on headfi?


 
  
 I'd say that respect is pretty important for any meaningful discourse to take place, yes. There is nothing wrong with _suspecting_ that someone is wrong. The problem here is the _apriori assumption_ of incorrectness - and more than that, the assumption of causal factors without inquiry to determine. 
  
 I could say this the other way: _has discourse on this forum degraded on this forum to the point where respect no longer matters?_ 
  


castleofargh said:


> there was no need to go with strawman arguments about disrespect or schop playing the offended damsel. we're mostly adults and we know that not everybody will always be right.


 
  
 What a bunch of gendered ********. Why don't you just pull out the old standard "You must have sand in your ______" while you're at it?
  
 See my prior statement on respect acting as a ground for any type of meaningful discourse. Where are you planning on getting from this type of insulting gender-bating? What answers are you looking for? What type of positive content do you expect this type of response to generate? I guess the next logical step is for me to say something like "[insert escalating gender-baiting comment here]" or "I QUESTION YOUR SEXUAL ORIENTATION" or "NO U" or some such. That's the only genre of response you'll get by writing something like this. 
  
 Also, that's not a strawman argument. A strawman argument uses an inaccurate proxy for the argument of the other person. What I did is called a close reading. 1. I extracted specific examples from Headwacker's post; 2. I then explicated those examples. If you want to argue my reading by performing a re-interpretation of the same examples, or produce counter examples from his same comments, then go right ahead. All of the material is right there in front of you. 
  


castleofargh said:


> if we're really trying to talk in good faith here are the kind of questions that matter:
> 
> A/ what are the specs of the LCD2 he owns(because specs go all over the place for revisions of the LCD2)?
> B/ if possible how loud does he listen to music? but we don't ask that because almost nobody knows how to check for that. that's why headwhacker looks for 120db peaks, as an absolute certainty for all listeners of all musics at any loudness.
> ...


 
  
 These are actually good questions. As I said before, there are plenty of questions to ask - if one has the predilection to ask questions.


----------



## castleofargh

yes I still believe that headwhacker said nothing of the sort and that you've been putting words in his mouth. so yeah.
  
 what I see is guy1 making a claim without giving more information than "trust me I got gears and I know the amp well, after all I ordered it 5 days ago", so I take it like I take most claims on the web, I don't really care. let's call it my excessive skepticism. and then comes another one, guy2 warning that it might not be accurate for everybody and explaining why. I don't really know them, I don't care if they're celebrities or 12years old kids, I just see what looks like legitimate point from guy2.
 and that's all there is to it from my point of view.
  
  it's a forum where english isn't everybody's first language, it's certainly not mine, if we waste time looking for a reason to get offended we will always find some. just like when people believe they have a lucky number, they start to see it everywhere. so let's just chill out a bit, and concentrate on what is real about a product. let the moderation care about what's out of place and what's not(like all this off topic stuff we're doing ^_^).


----------



## Schopenhauer

You said in a previous post:
  
 Quote:


> the consequences of what schopopo is saying are that people reading it will trust him and go get that amp for their LCD2.
> the consequences of what headwhacker is saying are that people will be careful and maybe look into it and ask themselves if they listen loud or not. nothing wrong with being a little careful.


 
  
 Now you say:
  
 Quote:


castleofargh said:


> what I see is guy1 making a claim without giving more information than "trust me I got gears and I know the amp well, after all I ordered it 5 days ago", so I take it like I take most claims on the web, I don't really care. let's call it my excessive skepticism. and then comes another one, guy2 warning that it might not be accurate for everybody and explaining why. I don't really know them, I don't care if they're celebrities or 12years old kids, I just see what looks like legitimate point from guy2.
> and that's all there is to it from my point of view.


 
Boy, I almost don't know where to start. How is one supposed to reply when one's interlocutor represents one as more or less saying "trust me I got gears and I know the amp well, after all I ordered it 5 days ago"? But where did I say that? Of course, nowhere. And that's because I didn't say that. What is really being attributed to me isn't a claim but _stupidity_, or naivete. And that's what @AustinValentine means when he says you're speaking in bad faith. That is, you're speaking in such a way that you do not accurately represent the person you're supposedly addressing, and, even worse, are representing him in a way that is supposed to discredit him before the fact. But if you've discredited him before the fact, you've essentially cut off the possibility of him responding to you. And that's simply a nasty and unkind thing to do.
 
Saying that I have a "frustrated kid's tone" or that I'm "playing the offended damsel" is just to add insult to conversational injury. Those are personal attacks and have been flagged as such to the moderators. In what way do you think you're contributing to the discussion of the topic of this thread by acting this way? You say "let's call it my excessive skepticism", and I assume that this skepticism is your contribution. _Only it isn't skepticism: It's rude manners_. And on the internet, it's called trolling. 
 
Nonetheless, by way of civil response. Notice that nowhere have I said that one should, if one owns an LCD-2.2, buy a Leck and be done with the whole thing. In fact, if anything, I've said that the Leck isn't the final word when it comes to driving the LCD-2.2. What I have said is that, relative to my experience with a number of different amplifiers, the Leck can drive the LCD-2.2 _suitably_. And I was very careful to say that I didn't mean merely that the Leck can push the headphone to one's preferred SPL. What I said is that the Leck drives the LCD-2.2 _well _at safe listening levels.
 
Now, what do I mean by "well"? Of course, I was never asked what I meant. Rather, it was _assumed _that I listen at perhaps too low a volume to know what I was talking about, or perhaps too high; or that, given that I _obviously_ listen to "compressed" music or intrinsically undemanding music, I must not know what I'm talking about.
 
However, I did say something in the way of giving content to "well". I said that the Leck provides plenty of _headroom _with the LCD-2.2. And that means the sound isn't closed in, that one has the sense of hearing music coming from outside of one's head. This can contribute to better _apparent_ imaging in a headphone. I can say more. E.g. the Leck provides more than enough power to elicit good macrodynamics from the LCD-2.2. This is to be expected if the amp gives the headphone plenty of headroom.
 
And I also gave some content to my claim that the HD800 is driven "well" by the Leck. That is, I said that there was "plenty of plankton". By that I meant that the Leck does a good job of showing what the HD800 is capable of with respect to microdetail, detail-retrieval, microdynamics etc. Again, nowhere did I say that the Leck is "endgame" for the HD800. I was merely pointing out what the Leck can do; nothing more. It can do a good job of showing you what makes the HD800 the special sort of headphone it is.
 
If there's any advice in what I'm saying here and what I said previously_, it's that if you have some demanding, stay-at-home headphones and would like to acquire a portable amplifier that can drive them to adequate levels in terms of SQ, in addition to being able to drive your portable headphones, the Leck is something to consider_. But that isn't some grand claim. And I've never presented it magisterially, or suggested I've God's own ears and that everyone should trust me unthinkingly and not make up their own minds. I was simply giving my 2 cents on a discussion forum devoted to the amplifier in question. What else is this forum for?
 
Oh, and a note about my musical taste/source materials. My primary source is TIDAL set to FLAC streaming. I listen to a range of genres but am mostly interested in IDM. This music isn't highly "compressed". This music doesn't lack in dynamics. _Libet Tones_ by Vaetxh is a standard test EP I use to get a sense of what a piece of kit is capable of. Anyone who listens to that EP (and the second track in particular), would be hard-pressed to maintain, I think, that the music is "compressed" or that it lacks in dynamics.


----------



## vlach

headwhacker said:


> It's easy to say that an amp can drive a headphone just by listening to handful of highly compresses music. Which in UHA-6SMKII's case sure is good enough. I have no problem if that is all the kind of music you listen to and the 6S maybe enough for you




That's an incorrect assumption. I for one listen to very high quality recordings, mostly jazz and the Leck does a superb job driving my HD800 'WELL'.


----------



## WilCox

vlach said:


> That's an incorrect assumption. I for one listen to very high quality recordings, mostly jazz and the Leck does a superb job driving my HD800 'WELL'.


 
  
 +1.  Same here.  I have a large library of classical and jazz 96/24 FLAC and the Leckerton reproduces them beautifully.  You can't draw assumptions simply by taking numbers from a spec sheet and plugging them into an equation -- ultimately, you have to listen.


----------



## Schopenhauer

I should also note that I tend to listen between 70dB and 85dB when I'm doing focused listening, i.e. listening to music and nothing else. When I'm listening critically, i.e. trying to evaluate gear or a track, I might push it above 90dB. But then only briefly. I'm not saying it's the best way to check, but there are SPL-meter apps that allow you to check roughly your volume. That's what I've been using. But I should probably get a real, dedicated SPL-meter. Hearing loss isn't something I want to frack with.


----------



## uchihaitachi

110 is about my limit (pain threshold)!


----------



## castleofargh

wilcox said:


> vlach said:
> 
> 
> > That's an incorrect assumption. I for one listen to very high quality recordings, mostly jazz and the Leck does a superb job driving my HD800 'WELL'.
> ...


 

 of course we can. what makes it hard is the lack of enough specs. 
 the given sensi for a headphone has been obtained by feeding the headphone with 1mw and measuring the output. so you do know for a fact that if you put 1mw into the headphone you can get the given loudness.
 then the question is pretty much to know how loud you're listening to and you can tell what the amp will need to be able to deliver. it's not magic.
 with only the specs @1khz you won't be able to tell the all story, but nowadays you can find impedance graphs to further know what will happen and estimate the needs at any frequency.
 another unknown is the amp itself,as the specs given are also for 1khz so there may be small differences at other frequencies. but that's the reason why we go a little over the top when we look at the needed loudness, and usually seek numbers for the headphone to play up to 115 or 120db. that accounts for the peaks(because felt loudness is lower, at least for dynamic music), and a little more headroom for unknowns, like when the manufacturer write 50ohm, but the model you end up with is really 47ohm or something like that.
 but if the measurements are good and we have a good deal of them, then you will know exactly how to drive well a headphone at a given loudness or when it will start to distort(well exactly when it will go over 1%, but usually when the amp reaches that value it goes a lot higher very soon after when you keep pushing).
  
 for the hd800 I read 102db/1Vrms and 300ohm from the official specs.
 for practical number to see if we're good, I take innerfidelit's pdf http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/SennheiserHD800.pdf
 at the bottom you see that he made measurements for voltage and power to get 90db@1khz.
  
 to get Tylls values @90db the hd800 he had would be closer to something like a sensi of 102.3db/1Vrms and 360ohm. the sensi is really close to given specs, no problem there. and if you look at the impedance graph on the PDF, more like ... I don't know, maybe 360 or 365ohm? how nice of the actual measured specs to go with the expected number from calculus. as if they were actually meaningful.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 even with 102db and 300ohm like sennheiser said, we would be wrong by 0.3db in our estimation @90db compared to Tyll's result. not a drama and that shows how reliable those numbers are even when not perfectly right(it works well simply because electricity is a known science).
 now what it tells us is that to drive the hd800 up to 90db we need 0.16mw and 0.24volt.
 from the leckerton we get 40mw as max power (below 1%distortion) into 300ohm, so obviously we're great and people who don't listen to music with any peaks above 90db are golden with that combo.
  
 now to reach the usual 115db we ask for when we look if an amp can be good for every uses with the headphone(as I explained above). we end up needing 51mw for Tyll's hd800, and 66.5mw for a hd800 with the actual sennheiser's specs of 102db and 300ohm.
 both failing by a little margin when fed by the leckerton and his 40mw into 300ohm(again for the provided op amp measurements). the reason why you feel like it's ok can be simply that you don't listen so loud, or that you don't notice the few peaks being slightly distorted.
 in this particular case, the amp would fail by less than 3db so it's as good as calling it a pass.
 and for the voltage, leckerton says +18db, so if I'm not mistaken, as long as the source feeding the amp has more than 0.6v, the HD800 will go loud enough in all expected situations(listening real loud to real dynamic music).
  
 now the unknown:
 the hd800 can reach about 640ohm @100hz, and we don't know what max power the leckerton can feed into 640ohm. so while we would need a good deal less than into 300ohm, it rises a doubt. a doubt that would be eased up if our 115db estimation had been passed with flying colors. that's what headroom is for, to ease up our mind on small maybes.
 also bob kats was saying 2weeks ago that to him having more headroom often meant better sound(it was a subjective opinion for that matter, but he seemed to hold firm to it). so if you trust his opinion, you may want to do better than "almost good".
  
  
  
  
  
  
 as for the LCD2 I checked rapidly, and the answer is:  it depends on the damn headphone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 specs are all over the place depending on revisions. so I took the rev2 on innerfidelity(cause that's what schoppy has) and looked at what specs the headphone he measured really had. I end up with 58ohm and a sensi of about 90.6db@1mw. anyway for our usual 115db loud into the headphone, that's 275mw needed. again I don't know what gives with the opa627, but what we get from the leckerton webpage gives a fail into 62ohm for both AD op amps that are closer to 100mw. and with a relatively low impedance, the question of having enough current comes up too(when we pretty much dont care or the hd800).
  
 but once again it depends on how loud the user goes, and how dynamic the music is. when what feels like 90db may very well be 93db with the latest justin bieber, the actual peaks could reach a good 15db higher at times with some classical pieces. so for those who sometimes like to listen louder for a song or just a passage, it's very possible that the leckerton will fail.
 and if you remember it's nothing more than what headwhacker had been saying the all time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, except that to him we should take 120db to make our estimations, making the values to reach even harder for the amp.
  
 and as I said I know for a fact that I never use above 100/105db peaks at home(measured the outpgoing voltage for a test tone with the source's volume set from listening to music pretty much the loudest I thought I would ever use with a few different tracks. it's a very quiet room in a very quiet village and I always disliked loud sounds. but I know I'm not everybody so I don't say a pairing is ok when it's only ok for my use. I say it's ok when the numbers show that nobody will be able to push the amp too far(so 115 or 120db). and if I say it's ok for me I would add how loud I tend to listen to the music, as loudness is most of the driving problem with many headphones.


----------



## diamondears

Anybody compared the Leckerton with the iFi nano iDSD? Different price but just want to know the differences. I'll be using with it primarily the Shure SE215 with iPhone 6. Very happy still with the iFi but the Leckerton seems great not to even try...dammit I'm itching again...


----------



## Liu Junyuan

schopenhauer said:


> Ah yes, my finest work! Vol. 1 or 2?


 
 As an aside, the new translator for the Longman edition, Richard Aquila, teaches at my university atm. Brilliant man--really into Kant as well. 
  
 On topic, I am looking into this amp as a portable solution over other choices in this price-range.


----------



## FlySweep

liu junyuan said:


> On topic, I am looking into this amp as a portable solution over other choices in this price-range.


 
  
 Ive had a few UHA-6S MKII's over the past few years (with various op-amps).. it's been my 'go to' portable amp for quite sometime.  I love it.. and haven't had any desire to find something else.  My other favorite portable amp is the Meier Audio Corda QuickStep.
  
 Re: the UHA.. the built in DAC is serviceable, but the amp section is really the star of the show.  IME, it scales considerably with a better (external) DAC.  I use the Geek Out 450 (as my DAC).. feeding the UHA (w/ ADA4627-BRZ op-amp).. and the combination is simply beautiful.  More than a few trusted heads have said this combo smokes the 'heralded' Hugo, btw.  The UHA is very transparent.. so expect to hear deeply into your upstream (and downstream) components.
  
 Liu, you trusted me when I recommended the H10.. without waxing on, let's just say I hold the UHA in _even_ higher regard (when it comes to portable amps).  Heck, I happily use the GO450/UHA combo w/ the HD800.. despite my Valhalla 2 being but a few feet away.


----------



## vlach

flysweep said:


> Ive had a few UHA-6S MKII's over the past few years (with various op-amps).. it's been my 'go to' portable amp for quite sometime.  I love it.. and haven't had any desire to find something else.  My other favorite portable amp is the Meier Audio Corda QuickStep.
> 
> Re: the UHA.. the built in DAC is serviceable, but the amp section is really the star of the show.  IME, it scales considerably with a better (external) DAC.  I use the Geek Out 450 (as my DAC).. feeding the UHA (w/ ADA4627-BRZ op-amp).. and the combination is simply beautiful.  More than a few trusted heads have said this combo smokes the 'heralded' Hugo, btw.  The UHA is very transparent.. so expect to hear deeply into your upstream (and downstream) components.
> 
> Liu, you trusted me when I recommended the H10.. without waxing on, let's just say I hold the UHA in _even_ higher regard (when it comes to portable amps).  Heck, I happily use the GO450/UHA combo w/ the HD800.. despite my Valhalla 2 being but a few feet away.




FlySweep,

Would you say the H10 does anything better than the UHA? I too am blown away by the Leck and I am wondering what the H10 could bring to the table strictly from a SQ standpoint, thank you.


----------



## Schopenhauer

microStreamer + UHA-6S MKII.

Edit: + MDR-Z7.


----------



## diamondears

schopenhauer said:


> microStreamer + UHA-6S MKII.
> 
> Edit: + MDR-Z7.



Better than standalone UHA-6S MkII?


----------



## Bazirker

Yeah, kinda wondering what the point is since the Leck has a built-in DAC that is pretty good...which sounds better?


----------



## diamondears

bazirker said:


> Yeah, kinda wondering what the point is since the Leck has a built-in DAC that is pretty good...which sounds better?


Yeah, the Leckerton has the totl Cirrus Logic DAC chip.


----------



## Poimandres

It's not as much about the chip as it is implementation.


----------



## robm321

I think he implemented it well. I believe he works there, so who better to know how to make it work.


----------



## diamondears

Yup, his day job is to implement the DAC chip for clients.


----------



## dj nellie

Does anyone have tips for changing out the op-amps? Is it as simple as wiggling the opamps from side to side until they come loose, or is there a safer way?

And do the new op-amps need to be inserted with a certain orientation?


----------



## castleofargh

was. he left for


diamondears said:


> Yup, his day job is to implement the DAC chip for clients.


 

 was. he announced quitting to dedicate all his time to leckerton some times back.
 doesn't change the fact that he might have a pretty good idea how to best implement the chip ^_^.


----------



## ClieOS

dj nellie said:


> Does anyone have tips for changing out the op-amps? Is it as simple as wiggling the opamps from side to side until they come loose, or is there a safer way?
> 
> And do the new op-amps need to be inserted with a certain orientation?


 
  
 The safer way is to use an IC extraction tool (plenty on eBay), but you can wiggle it out as long as you do it slowly and don't bend the leg too much.
  
 Inserting the opamp in reverse almost always kill the chip instantly, so make sure the pin positions are correct. All the information you need is in the datasheet, so go to the manufacturer website and read it.


----------



## hmgp

How much battery time do people get when the power LED goes orange? The manual says about an hour, but I've been able to use it way longer than that...


----------



## robm321

The battery last so long that I don't even think about it. Just lasts forever. If you are using the optical in, its shorter though but still long.
  
 I couldn't even guess. Hours and hours.


----------



## hmgp

> The battery last so long that I don't even think about it. Just lasts forever. If you are using the optical in, its shorter though but still long.
> I couldn't even guess. Hours and hours.


 
 Agreed. I heard that it's good to keep batteries around 70% to extend their lifetime so wondering whether there's a way to do this...


----------



## Schopenhauer

diamondears said:


> schopenhauer said:
> 
> 
> > microStreamer + UHA-6S MKII.
> ...


 
 I think I prefer the microStreamer to the UHA-6S's onboard DAC. Also the battery life for the UHA-6S when paired with the microStreamer is insane. But it seems like the battery life tends to be excellent anyway.


----------



## diamondears

schopenhauer said:


> I think I prefer the microStreamer to the UHA-6S's onboard DAC. Also the battery life for the UHA-6S when paired with the microStreamer is insane. But it seems like the battery life tends to be excellent anyway.



Could you kindly provide details why you prefer the microstreamer? I have iFi stuff which have the same TI/BB 1793 DAC chip as the microstreamer, but I want to really hear Cirrus Logic's TOTL DAC chip on the Leck.


----------



## AustinValentine

diamondears said:


> Could you kindly provide details why you prefer the microstreamer? I have iFi stuff which have the same TI/BB 1793 DAC chip as the microstreamer, but I want to really hear Cirrus Logic's TOTL DAC chip on the Leck.


 
  
 Not speaking directly to the Microstreamer, but I think - among people that have had the unit a while and have tried out a number of _external USB DACs_ with it - that the general impression of the DAC chip is that it's the weak link. Part of it is because the amp section of the 6S MKII is so well designed, but another part of it is that the DAC chip _when_ _used over USB_ sounds hazy, slightly lifeless, slightly blurry as far as microdetail is concerned and indistinct in its imaging.
  
 Even a humble ODAC sounds far better than the Leckerton's built in Cirrus_ when used over USB_. Depending on your sonic preferences both the Microstreamer and the Geek Out 450 are huge improvements over the the Leckerton's DAC _when used over USB_.
  
 I'm of the impression now, however, that it's not the chip itself or Nick's implementation of it. I think that the barrier point is the USB interface itself. USB signals in the Leckerton are handled/converted to SPDIF by a TI PCM2706. I heavily suspect that this is the weak link. 
  
 For fun, if you have a USB/SPDIF converter or other SPDIF transport available, try listening to the Leckerton over it's Coax connection. In my own listening (YMMV, anecdotally, etc etc.) the sound is markedly improved. I don't think that the (rather large) improvement in sound quality over Coax comes from it's ability to handle higher bit rate/sample rate material as the difference is there with redbook quality files as well. (The UHA.6S MKII is capped at 16/48 over USB; 24/96 via SPDIF.) I think the improvement comes from removing the PCM2706 from the equation altogether. 
  
 ALL THAT SAID: some of whether or not you think the DAC itself, via USB or SPDIF, sounds good is really going to come down to whether or not you like the Cirrus sound or not. Compared the well-implemented Sabre, Burr Brown, AnalogDesigns, and Wolfson chips, the Cirrus chips I've heard seem to have far softer attacks on both drum and string instruments. They lack bass impact and a minor amount of sub-bass definition/tightness as well. The cumulative effect of of all of these together is to make Cirrus DACs seem laid back, even to the point of feeling somewhat sleepy. I say this to be descriptive, rather than derisive - there are a lot of listening benefits that can come from that smooth, relaxed sound. Poorly recorded and/or mastered albums don't sound nearly as bad on Cirrus chips. Vocal sibilance is minimized and any form of treble harshness inherent in the recording itself becomes far less problematic. 
  
 My advice: if you listen to transducers with laidback upper mids (HD650 for example) or shelved treble, you will probably want an external DAC. Otherwise, depending on your listening preferences, the Cirrus chip could be just fine.


----------



## tjw321

austinvalentine said:


> Not speaking directly to the Microstreamer, but I think - among people that have had the unit a while and have tried out a number of _external USB DACs_ with it - that the general impression of the DAC chip is that it's the weak link. Part of it is because the amp section of the 6S MKII is so well designed, but another part of it is that the DAC chip _when_ _used over USB_ sounds hazy, slightly lifeless, slightly blurry as far as microdetail is concerned and indistinct in its imaging.
> 
> Even a humble ODAC sounds far better than the Leckerton's built in Cirrus_ when used over USB_. Depending on your sonic preferences both the Microstreamer and the Geek Out 450 are huge improvements over the the Leckerton's DAC _when used over USB_.
> 
> ...


 
 Totally agree 100% with every point you make.


----------



## robm321

^ That's exactly right. Good post.


----------



## Bazirker

Great post!  Anyone have an idea if this notion of the internal DAC being the "weak link" extends to the UHA760?


----------



## castleofargh

I wouldn't wander into the idea that one DAC chip had softer bass, that's just too big if audible not to come from something else in the implementation. else it would appear clearly in the chipset's measurements. and there are just too many variables for me to even dare put my finger on only one possible reason.
  
 but about usb I'm 100% with you guys. from the get go it's a bad choice for audio. obviously USB is a convenient universal choice because it's on almost any device nowadays ... but it comes to no surprise that the most convenient, most universal, not at all done for music in the first place, might not be the highest audio quality option ^_^.


----------



## vlach

castleofargh said:


> I wouldn't wander into the idea that one DAC chip had softer bass, that's just too big if audible not to come from something else in the implementation. else it would appear clearly in the chipset's measurements. and there are just too many variables for me to even dare put my finger on only one possible reason.




I agree. For instance the AK120II uses Cirrus DAC chips and sounds phenomenal when used purely as a DAC. Implementation, implementation, implementation.


----------



## headwhacker

As a USB DAC ODAC sounds better to my ears than 6S-MKII. But if fed by either Coax or Optical, UHA-6S-MKII turns it around. Especially when I use it as DAC/preamp to my Marantz integrated amplifier.


----------



## DreamKing

castleofargh said:


> but about usb I'm 100% with you guys. from the get go it's a bad choice for audio. obviously USB is a convenient universal choice because it's on almost any device nowadays ... but it comes to no surprise that the most convenient, most universal, not at all done for music in the first place, might not be the highest audio quality option ^_^.


 
  
 +1, fine for peripherals and USB 3.0 devices-- irrelevant to the context here but it explains its ubiquity-- however I prefer the optical design for DACs.


----------



## Schopenhauer

liu junyuan said:


> schopenhauer said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yes, my finest work! Vol. 1 or 2?
> ...


 
 Excellent. I haven't read his translation yet, though it's been on my radar. I was using the Payne translation until the recent Cambridge Edition. I'm currently working with Prof. Shapshay @IU on moral psych/Schopenhauer related things.


----------



## 514077

I use the UHA with the LO of my X5, and find it the best portable solution.  If I recall, the battery life was expected to be about 30 hours bypassing the DAC and about 10 hours with.  So bypassing the X5's HO gives it more than 20 hours, and using the line-in on the 6II gives me a long run.
 It's small enough to fit in a pocket with the X5 if needed.  Means I don't have to take the Hugo anywhere.
 I like the co-ax as well, but I have a couple of 192kb/s files.
 I agree that the amp is the best part of the UHA; much better and crisper sounding than the X5 alone.


----------



## headwhacker

uelong said:


> I use the UHA with the LO of my X5, and find it the best portable solution.  If I recall, the battery life was expected to be about 30 hours bypassing the DAC and about 10 hours with.  So bypassing the X5's HO gives it more than 20 hours, and using the line-in on the 6II gives me a long run.
> *It's small enough to fit in a pocket with the X5 if needed.*  Means I don't have to take the Hugo anywhere.
> I like the co-ax as well, but I have a couple of 192kb/s files.
> I agree that the amp is the best part of the UHA; much better and crisper sounding than the X5 alone.


 
  
 You must have a huge pocket.


----------



## 514077

headwhacker said:


> You must have a huge pocket.


 

 Hmmmm, I do.


----------



## diamondears

Anybody has used/tried/heard the PSB M4U1 or NAD HP50 with the Leckerton UHA-6S MkII? And has compared it with the iFi nano or micro iDSD + O2? I'm "itching" for a better portable. Wondering if there's any, and whether the Leckerton has ateast equally good sound but different house sound signature?


----------



## Schopenhauer

diamondears said:


> Anybody has used/tried/heard the PSB M4U1 or NAD HP50 with the Leckerton UHA-6S MkII? And has compared it with the iFi nano or micro iDSD + O2? I'm "itching" for a better portable. Wondering if there's any, and whether the Leckerton has ateast equally good sound but different house sound signature?



Yeah, but I didn't like the digital filters, if you know what I mean.


----------



## diamondears

schopenhauer said:


> Yeah, but I didn't like the digital filters, if you know what I mean.



Huh? You one of the R2R believers?...lol


----------



## CEE TEE

dj nellie said:


> Does anyone have tips for changing out the op-amps? Is it as simple as wiggling the opamps from side to side until they come loose, or is there a safer way?
> 
> And do the new op-amps need to be inserted with a certain orientation?


 
 I really like electronics tweezers with superfine tips to help me get in and underneath the pins so I can carefully pry up the chips.  I rotate the leverage points and slowly work them up and out.  The two ends also help accurately apply pressure to get them back in too.


----------



## ER4S

Hi guys,
  
 Sorry for disturb but nowadays I'm looking for UHA-6S.MKII for my ER-4S. If anyone interested, please PM me.


----------



## Sleinzel

Does anyone know when the UHA-6s mk2 will be available again?


----------



## HiFiChris

^^^
  
 You could just ask Nick, he's a very nice guy.


----------



## seenable

dminor said:


> According to Nick, this initial amp-only model will not have balanced outputs. The other models (amp/dac) may have but I didn't ask him.
> 
> I don't care about DAC as I use my diymods, but I love to pair my capless diymods to the UHA6S which to my knowledge is the only amp without using dc coupling caps yet capable of compensating for a few volts of DC offsets.



Any update with these upcoming models?


----------



## CEE TEE

We keep checking in and no new news yet.  By the time they come out I may have a Geek Out V2+, a Geek Wave,  and not need an external amp.


----------



## DMinor

seenable said:


> Any update with these upcoming models?


 
  
 I am wondering why it takes Nick so long to get the new toys out to the market. 
  
 BTW, please PM me if any of the UHA6S.MK2 owners wants to sell his.


----------



## DR650SE

I was wondering that the other day as well. Still enjoying my 6S.MKII :-D


----------



## DMinor

If any of your guys want to sell a pair of opamp AD8610, please PM me. Thanks
  
 Edit:  Bought some off eBay. Now I have a pair of OP209 for sale (with adapters so all you need is to plug them in).


----------



## lisztian420

Hey guys,

Any of you use ho on your smartphone rather than the leckerton uha-6s? I am tempted to check out the LG v10 as many claimed it is good enough to ignore dac/amp. Anyone who has the uha-6s and LGv10 can share your impression??


----------



## DMinor

I came to read this post and it seems to reinforce my belief that capless audio path is the best with a well designed amp like the UHA6S.
  
 http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/108630-dc-blocking-cap-feedback-path-dc-servo.html#post1304107


----------



## DMinor

Talking about trial and error, aka synergy, I almost write off the OPA209 when I paired the amp with a capless direct-out diymod. It just couldn’t match up to the performance of AD8610 in terms of bass and dynamics. But when I paired the 209 with a capless traditional diymod, it clicked immediately to deliver the excellent dynamics (sound stage), extensions and separations (clarities & spacing).
  
 I listen primarily to classical music. So dynamics and separations are critical especially when it comes to symphonies and orchestral work. Here is my test criteria: anything sounds better for the first 60 seconds of Brahms’ and Chopin’s #1 piano concertos is an upgrade.
  
_Gear setup ….._
  
 UHA6S.MKII with OPA209
 Capless diymod (LOD pins not lifted off board)
 Capless LOD IC using HGA solid silver wires with cotton sleeves
 EX1000


----------



## uchihaitachi

Is it ok to leave the uha 6smkii constantly plugged in and charging. I seem to be using it a lot these days desktop. I was wondering whether you had to switch off the charging if it's fully charged?


----------



## DMinor

AFAIK you can always leave it on charging even it's fully charged.


----------



## HiFiChris

IIrc, Nick has built in a protection circuit for the charging circuit, so yes, you can indeed leave it plugged in for charging the whole time.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Nathan aka @shigzeo really likes the UHA 6S MKII it seems, I just published his review


----------



## lisztian420

Link?


----------



## Ultrainferno

lisztian420 said:


> Link?


 
  
 I can't post it. Check my site


----------



## imackler

http://www.headfonia.com/leckerton-audio-uha-6s-mkii-sniff-of-brilliance/

But... When can you buy one?! The 6S had been out of stock forever.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Earlier today I asked Nathan to check with them


----------



## shotgunshane

2nd paragraph under sound looks like there should be a link or copy/paste of the opamp spec used in Nathan's sample.


----------



## DMinor

I keep digging into this amp with my various diymods (with different configurations) and op amps, and I am so impressed with Nick's design and implementation of the DC servo (in response to the 2v DC bias from my capless diymods). I think this is what & why the amp has excelled in my case.
  
 I have this combo with hi-gain setting at 8 to 9 o'clock, it just blows my mind with anything I throw in with the unreal sound stage, separation and cleanness, speed, airy flow, energy, weight in notes. I never expected the in-ear audio could be this good. 
  
 For most of my music, the hi-gain setting at 8 o'clock already blast my ears with the EX1000. I am surprised the little combo can deliver this much power to the music notes. I just don't know exactly what have clicked along the pipeline to present this perfection, if I am allowed to use that word.
  
 Although I have not tried other hi-end daps, this combo is a massive deviation/upgrade from other stock daps I have/had (ipod 5g/5.5g, ipod 7th gen classic, mini 2nd gen, ip4s, J3). In comparison to this combo, the other daps sounded like 2d plain no dynamics.


----------



## shigzeo

shotgunshane said:


> 2nd paragraph under sound looks like there should be a link or copy/paste of the opamp spec used in Nathan's sample.


 

 I'm sorry about that. I forgot to put in the link to the AD8610 spec sheet. It is now fixed.


----------



## 514077

dminor said:


> I keep digging into this amp with my various diymods (with different configurations) and op amps, and I am so impressed with Nick's design and implementation of the DC servo (in response to the 2v DC bias from my capless diymods). I think this is what & why the amp has excelled in my case.
> 
> I have this combo with hi-gain setting at 8 to 9 o'clock, it just blows my mind with anything I throw in with the unreal sound stage, separation and cleanness, speed, airy flow, energy, weight in notes. I never expected the in-ear audio could be this good.
> 
> ...


 

 It was a great companion for my IPod C7/160G during those long dialysis days.  I loved the lively drum attacks that were sharpened up and the low and high frequency extension.  I use the 209s since I don't use devices which generate RF interferance.
 Just weighing in.


----------



## DMinor

uelong said:


> It was a great companion for my IPod C7/160G during those long dialysis days.  I loved the lively drum attacks that were sharpened up and the low and high frequency extension.  I use the 209s since I don't use devices which generate RF interferance.
> Just weighing in.


 
  
 I hope you are doing OK now.  I have not experienced any RF interference with OPA209 around my iphone 4s. Man that sound stage and dynamics are unreal for in-ear audio.


----------



## 514077

dminor said:


> uelong said:
> 
> 
> > It was a great companion for my IPod C7/160G during those long dialysis days.  I loved the lively drum attacks that were sharpened up and the low and high frequency extension.  I use the 209s since I don't use devices which generate RF interferance.
> ...


 

 I did a little playing with a book reading device with wifi connectivity, and could induce a little noise.  That seems to be the big complaint from others about the 209, but, I like analitical sound, which seems to come from these op-amps. 
 And that was the way they were sold as stock at  first.  It was positively reviewed with the 209s a couple of years ago on InnerFi. 
 Can't see myself selling it.


----------



## DMinor

uelong said:


> I did a little playing with a book reading device with wifi connectivity, and could induce a little noise.  That seems to be the big complaint from others about the 209, but, I like analitical sound, which seems to come from these op-amps.
> And that was the way they were sold as stock at  first.  It was positively reviewed with the 209s a couple of years ago on InnerFi.
> Can't see myself selling it.


 
  
 What I found is the analytical signature of this OPA209 paired with a special source can bring exceptional audio results particularly in dynamic range, separation/clarity, airy flow & power/weight to the music notes. I have quite many capless diymods and there is one which just blows my mind/ears with OPA209. I am scratching my head trying to figure out exactly why this one is different from the others. With the others I haven't been able to duplicate the same results using either 8610 or 209.
  
 Audio is a mysterious animal and results really depend on synergy from the components along the audio path/pipeline. For instance, even for the short LOD cable to my ears the cotton-sleeved pure silver solid wires sound clearly the best. 
  
 I almost wrote off the 209 when first paired with one of my diymods (direct-out mod) due to lost bass and extensions. Then I was, and still is, completely blown by the massive improvement brought by the 209 when paired with another diymod.


----------



## 514077

dminor said:


> uelong said:
> 
> 
> > I did a little playing with a book reading device with wifi connectivity, and could induce a little noise.  That seems to be the big complaint from others about the 209, but, I like analitical sound, which seems to come from these op-amps.
> ...


 

 I envy your DIYing skills.


----------



## imackler

The UHA-6S MKII is back in stock at Leckerton!


----------



## lisztian420

Awsome!! These DAC/Amps are freaking awesome!


----------



## HiFiChris

Yeah, Nick's Amp designs are excellent. Used to have the MK I as well and am loving the MK.II for years, too.


----------



## castleofargh

I wish he would communicate more. not necessarily on headfi, but even his blog is stuck at when he moved to work only on his brand. how is it going? is he working on something else? did he start a carrier in the rap battles? those are some of the stuff I would like reading about somewhere ^_^.


----------



## DMinor

I think Nick has set the bar high with his design for the UHA6S. It's likely he has not developed anything new to surpass it. 
  
 I think the beauty of the UHA6S is the successful implementation of servo. I read that many fine high-end brands use servos to make sure no capacitors in the signal path to muck up the sound. it is this servo that compliments a clean line out from dac without using any caps.


----------



## robm321

I agree with all of the sentiments. The 6S is truly special and at a very reasonable price.


----------



## 514077

robm321 said:


> I agree with all of the sentiments. The 6S is truly special and at a very reasonable price.


 

 Judging by your sig, glad to see someone else uses the OPA209s.  Can't see me parting with this unit.


----------



## DMinor

uelong said:


> Judging by your sig, glad to see someone else uses the OPA209s.  Can't see me parting with this unit.




I agree opa209 is awesome, especially when paird with the compatible source.


----------



## imackler

Both this and the Fiio X3ii have the same dac chip. I'd be really interested if anyone has compared the Fiio X3ii>LO>6s-Mkii (as amp) to just the 6S-Mkii (as dac/amp combo)... Before getting the amp, I'd like to hear impressions if there is a positive or negative difference compared to the line out of the X3ii before purchasing. There doesn't seem to be much doubt that the amp section of the 6S-Mkii will be an improvement, but I'm wondering how the dac function compares to other entry level dacs/daps.


----------



## 514077

imackler said:


> Both this and the Fiio X3ii have the same dac chip. I'd be really interested if anyone has compared the Fiio X3ii>LO>6s-Mkii (as amp) to just the 6S-Mkii (as dac/amp combo)... Before getting the amp, I'd like to hear impressions if there is a positive or negative difference compared to the line out of the X3ii before purchasing. There doesn't seem to be much doubt that the amp section of the 6S-Mkii will be an improvement, but I'm wondering how the dac function compares to other entry level dacs/daps.


 
 I only had the X5I and used the 6MKII as an amp.  It made me realize how great the amp section of the UHA is.  I tried the co-ax connection, but I have quite a few 192k/s files that wouldn't be recognized by the DAC.  I keep it for its amp quality.  If I recall, Nick used to work for TI who make the Cirus DAC chips and therefore should know how to implement it competantly.  Don't suppose this helps much, but, thought I'd try.


----------



## Hifi01170

I have since a few weeks an amb m3 amp with opa627ap. Have to admit i love the sound signature with my full size cans a well as with my iems ex1000, jh13fp.

I'm now looking for a portable amp providing the experience the m3 provides. Seems like the Uha6 (with opa4627 or opa627) could provide... Or would the portaphile micro provide what i'm looking for? Had also shortlisted de alo rx iem.

Any help would be appreciated

Cheers


----------



## CEE TEE

Calling Nick!!  *Still looking for the amp-only SMALLER version of the 6S-Mk II.*  Velcro and sticking this to my iPhone works but only with Cargo shorts and is pretty big...


----------



## AustinValentine

cee tee said:


> Calling Nick!!  *Still looking for the amp-only SMALLER version of the 6S-Mk II.*  Velcro and sticking this to my iPhone works but only with Cargo shorts and is pretty big...


 
  
 Yep - something like a revised UHA-4 or a Leckerton Apex Glacier equivalent would be ideal (keeping the crossfeed from the UHA-4 would be great too).


----------



## imackler

cee tee said:


> Calling Nick!!  *Still looking for the amp-only SMALLER version of the 6S-Mk II.*  Velcro and sticking this to my iPhone works but only with Cargo shorts and is pretty big...


 
  
 Let us know what he says!


----------



## 514077

hifi01170 said:


> I have since a few weeks an amb m3 amp with opa627ap. Have to admit i love the sound signature with my full size cans a well as with my iems ex1000, jh13fp.
> 
> I'm now looking for a portable amp providing the experience the m3 provides. Seems like the Uha6 (with opa4627 or opa627) could provide... Or would the portaphile micro provide what i'm looking for? Had also shortlisted de alo rx iem.
> 
> ...


 

 I have the UHA and the ALO RX.  The RX only works  for IEMs while you can drive other HPs with the UHA6.  The RX is smaller and lighter and sounds good with my Angies.  I used to run the Leckerton with different sources with my 325I and found it up to the easy task.
 I don't think you can go wrong with either, but if it's IEMs you use, give a thought to the RX.  HTH


----------



## CEE TEE

^I have both the 6S Mk II and the Rx in-house right now and the Rx seems a bit more laid back than the Leck, but I should quick-switch and A/B side-by-side to confirm.  
  
 I really like the case (metal/finish/design) and the pot (size/feel) on the ALO Rx.  The gain is pretty good right off the bat for the UERM with no Hi/Lo Gain switch.  (My Leck gain is set to "6" instead of "12" by Nick for me.) The Rx case is not thin though.  Wish it were a little smaller as it is amp-only.  I have been meaning to try my Carbo Tenores on the Rx to see if it "sweetens" them a touch.  
  
 I think the Leck does a great job of clean/neutral without being clinical or too "smoothing".  Tough to beat the Leck sound-wise so far, been thinking only a smaller amp-only version of the 6S Mk. II might beat the 6S Mk. II.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Oh- Mkubota showed me some thin velcro that I need to buy.  That alone is a cheap way to make our bricks smaller...


----------



## robm321

> I think the Leck does a great job of clean/neutral without being clinical or too "smoothing"




Perfect description of its sound.


----------



## evanft

Dumb question.
  
 Can I charge this with USB while using the analog input?


----------



## HiFiChris

evanft said:


> Dumb question.
> 
> Can I charge this with USB while using the analog input?


 


 You can have it plugged in with a wall charger while using the other inputs, sure.


----------



## DMinor

Are you guys talking about the latest Alo Rx (which I have not heard)? But the old Alo Rx Mark 2, which was my first amp bought, was no where near the UHA6S's performance. In fact, after a fellow head-fi'er let me try his UHA6S I sold the Rx Mark 2 shortly after.


----------



## CEE TEE

^Latest ALO Rx. More relaxed. Like a tube amp. (I pretend the orange LED is a tube.)


----------



## eyal1983

Have anybody made a DAC comparison between the Leckerton and the MODI_2 ?  (which has the better DAC)


----------



## Tenormech

Has anyone found that OTG digital audio only works with the charge switch on? I'm interested in trying the sound with my Galaxy S4, but charging the Leckerton from my phone will kill the battery awfully quickly.
  
 I'm running Android 5.0.1, if that helps at all. TIA!


----------



## 514077

tenormech said:


> Has anyone found that OTG digital audio only works with the charge switch on? I'm interested in trying the sound with my Galaxy S4, but charging the Leckerton from my phone will kill the battery awfully quickly.
> 
> I'm running Android 5.0.1, if that helps at all. TIA!


 

 It shouldn't be that way.  That's what the charging switch is for.  However, I  don't have a phone to test it, so my oppinion probably is empty.


----------



## eyal1983

Selling mine, here:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/807316/fs-leckerton-audio-uha-6s-mkii-dac-amp


----------



## Tenormech

uelong said:


> It shouldn't be that way.  That's what the charging switch is for.  However, I  don't have a phone to test it, so my oppinion probably is empty.


 

 Nick and I corresponded a bit through PM, and I sent my amp to him for service. He found a chip that needs to be replaced on my much-used (and possibly somewhat abused) amp. Great customer service, and I'm looking forward to having my baby back!


----------



## 514077

tenormech said:


> uelong said:
> 
> 
> > It shouldn't be that way.  That's what the charging switch is for.  However, I  don't have a phone to test it, so my oppinion probably is empty.
> ...


 

 Glad it was fixable.  It's still my goto amp for nighttime podcast listening.  Don't think I'll ever get rid of it.


----------



## DR650SE

Damn I'm still loving this amp! It's with me on my deployment. When I get home I may swap out my op-amps just to see how my others sound. Give me a bit of a change since I've been using the same op-amp for over a year


----------



## CEE TEE

Ah, try:  ADA 4627 BRZ


----------



## SDBiotek

Nick has started selling again on eBay. I bought a black UHA-6S MKII with the AD 1860 opamp option. I really like the nice clean sound. I've had another UHA-6S MkII for ages, with the OPA627 opamp, but haven't had time to compare the two. Mostly I just use them as amps.


----------



## HiFiChris

After buying the MKII when it came out a few years back to replace my MKI, I thought it was finally time to give it a review, and well, here it is: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/10/Leckerton-UHA-6SMKII-Review.html
For those who don't understand German too well (or not at all) but still want to read it, there's a Google Translate widget right below the navigation bar.


----------



## mahrous

Hi
I own Meze Classic 99, Schiit Mod and Vali 2.

I'm not super happy with the setup at the moment but some tubes worked better for my ears than others.
Anyhow! I'm looking to buy a portable DAC/AMP to use wherever I go - mainly in office or wherever I end up with my laptop. I wont be using it much with my iPhone and I don't own a DAP.

The question now, in my current setup, what is the weak link? Is the Leckerton better than Schiit stack mentioned above? And how does the leckerton 6S stack against the Chord Mojo?


----------



## DMinor

It appears Rick has given up on developing any new toys as the UHA-6S.MK2 is hard to be replaced.


----------



## HiFiChris

DMinor said:


> It appears Rick has given up on developing any new toys as the UHA-6S.MK2 is hard to be replaced.



*Nick.

Well, I'd love to see a DAC-Amp with all of the inputs and outputs of the 6S.MkII as well as its great technical performance, but with digital volume control (like the 760). Asked him a few years ago if he could build that on special request and how much that would cost, but he replied he wouldn't do it. 

Seems he is rather busy at Opal Kelly Inc and his latest project, Modulus Props.


----------



## DR650SE

Static electricity killed my 6S.MKII  OP AMP 

I was listening to my AK100/UHA. 6S.MKII with Westone W40s.  Anyway I was listening while folding laundry.  Picked up a towel, and boom, get shocked in my ear through my Westone W40!!

Then the left earbud stops producing sound.  I panic as nothing in this rig is cheap to replace.  I try the headphones in my phone they work.  Whew, one bullet dodged.  Next I try them in the AK100.  Whew another bullet dodged.  Now I hook my phone to the 6S.MKII.  No Dice, one ear out.  I remember i got a few OP Amps.  I swap the OPA 627AP with something random.  Success!

So long story short, now UHA.6S MKII near static!!  No more for laundry and that rig.  Going solo AK100 for laundry.

Hears what I swapped them out with.  It's one OP Amp I had on hand.


----------



## imackler

Does anyone if when the UHA 6S Mkii is plugged into USB, but charging is off, does it run off of USB or off of battery? Thanks!


----------



## SDBiotek

imackler said:


> Does anyone if when the UHA 6S Mkii is plugged into USB, but charging is off, does it run off of USB or off of battery? Thanks!


I'll try to remember to check tonight and post here, but I am fairly certain it runs off battery.


----------



## SDBiotek

Looks like it runs off the battery, but you can still use it as a DAC and charge at the same time, if you want.


----------



## imackler

Great! Thanks for checking!


----------



## sirjhanna

Has anyone tried the Burson Audio V5i opamp with the UHA-6S.MKII? Does it fit and how does it compare to other opamps?


----------



## Noor Al-Tamimi

I've owned the UHA-6S.MKII for a few years now which I upgraded to from a FiiO unit and I have to say the the difference it makes in audio quality is astonishing.

It was definitely a big investment but one that has really been worth it.

I'm curious if there's anything worth upgrading to from the MKII or whether there wouldn't be any noticeable improvement? 

For reference I am currently using the Sennheiser IE800 IEM.


----------



## Jmop

Are ya'll liking this amp for IEMs? Thinking about going with the AD8620, which I liked in the JDS Labs C421 years ago for it's soundstage depth and end to end frequency extension.


----------



## CEE TEE

Noor Al-Tamimi said:


> I've owned the UHA-6S.MKII for a few years now which I upgraded to from a FiiO unit and I have to say the the difference it makes in audio quality is astonishing.


Hey Noor, 
Which opamps do you have in it?  Another thing you could do for fun is to try some other opamps for a slightly different flavor.  Not sure if these are the best for IE800, but I run AD 4627-BRZ opamps in mine and have kept it because it is just a solid IEM amp.


----------



## Bugdozer

Yes, 8620's and I still use them today. I've had quite a few small headphone amps and they always seem to end up with a pair of 8610s or an 8620. I even had the older iBasso balanced amp and dac, 8620s ended up in there too.


----------



## Jmop

Is the amp section only still on the warmer side with the 8620 or is the consensus that it's closer to neutral?


----------



## Jmop

Bump again for 8620 info!


----------



## Bazirker

It's been a long time since I had this amp, but I recall it being fairly neutral.


----------



## imackler

Quick question about the UH6SMKii and an iphone. Should i turn the power on the Leck first and then plug into the iphone (via usb + lightning to camera kit)? Or should i connect them and _then_ turn on the power to the Leck? I felt like the iphone used more power battery life with the Leck than with the lightning-3.5mm dac. Since the Leck was doing the DAC work, i expected the battery to last longer...


----------

